# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PK - was nun?

## Hartmut S

Hallo,

normalerweise hätte ich ja nun geschrieben Liebe Freunde,
aber die Anrede Sie ist wohl hier im Forum eher verbreitet und vielleicht auch gegeben (?).
Auf der Suche nach Hilfe, habe ich dieses aussagekräftige Forum gefunden.

Ich bin Seemann, und nun Kapitän eines älteren Bootes in Süd-Spanien.
Es wurde bei mir am 08.03.2013 Prostatakrebs festgestellt.
Daten kann ich noch kaum zur Verfügung stellen. Es geht alles zu schnell.
Was ich habe ist: Gleason 4+3=7b, und seit, d. 12.03.13 eine Skelettszintigraphie, die ohne Auffälligkeiten ist.
Die Stanzzahl, bzw. die Zahl der Proben, die positiv ermittelt wurden, weiss ich nicht.
Ich denke aber, dass ist egal. Gefunden wurde ja etwas.

Eine MRT- Untersuchung erfolgt nun am 21.03.13.
Danach habe ich einen Besprechungstermin in Hamburg, wegen der Möglichkeit, die "Da Vinci Methode" anzuwenden.
Einen Termin bei meinem Urogologen habe ich erst wieder Ende des Monats.
Die Untersuchungstermine habe ich mir selbst besorgt.
Die Termine der urologischen Praxis für die weiteren Untersuchungen wären erst im April gewesen.

Die vielen Abkürzungen muss ich noch studieren.
Ich wollte mich nur erst einmal mit meiner kleinen, tragischen Geschichte hier anmelden.

Ich bin 60 Jahre alt, und habe in meinem Leben und auf See, schon viele stürmische Zeiten mitmachen müssen.

Und nun . . . . . ?
Muss das nun nicht alles schnell gehen?
Falls der PK noch verkapselt ist, könnte er doch täglich ausbrechen, oder?

Aus meiner Vergangenheit:
1998 wurde Clusterkopfschmerz (Bing Horton) diagnostiziert.
Die Imigran® -Spritzen (speziell um die unerträglichen Schmerzen nach 10 Minuten abzuwürgen), haben eine Retroperitonealfibrose ausgelöst.
Beides sind sehr seltenen Krankheiten.
Die Fibrose wurde 1 Jahr behandelt mit 100mg Kortison (ausschleichend), mit Unterbrechung von 3 Monaten.
Nachdem ich die Fibrose überstanden habe (Abnahme und Stillstand), wurde 2013 bei mir routinemäßig ein PSA Wert, von 11,60 gemessen. Anschließend wurde durch eine Biopsie die Krankheit entdeckt.
Ich bin entweder ein besonderer Mensch, der seltene Krankheiten anzieht, oder ein Außerirdischer.
Meinen Humor habe ich trotzdem nicht verloren!

Nette Grüsse
Hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo Hartmut, bitte nicht überstürzt handeln. PK wächst in den meisten Fällen sehr langsam. Nimm Dir die Zeit und hole Dir eventuell eine 2 oder auch 3. Meinung. Die Entscheidung liegt dann bei Dir alleine. Aber Informiere Dich ausführlich vorher und kläre alle Fragen die Du hast. Sicher werden Dir hier noch einige Leute mit dem entsprechendem Fachwissen antworten. Ich bin leider nur  Laie, möchte Dich trotzdem Beruhigen, wenn möglich. Und sicherlich ziehst Du keine Krankheiten an. Es gibt viel viel schlimmeres , glaube mir. Wenn Du ein AUßerirdischer wärst würde ich Dich kennen. Auch mit PK kann man noch viele viele Jahre in einer guten Qualität weiterleben. Ich erinnere Dich wieder zu Deinem 70sten. Also Kopf hoch und lasse Dich nicht unterkriegen. Alles Gute für Dich -Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Aufmunterung!

Mein Arzt empfahl mir gleich die OP.
Ich werde aber noch einmal darauf zurückkommen, wenn ich die noch fehlenden Untersuchungsergebnisse habe. Derzeit ist mir nicht danach, im Internet Informationen zu sammeln. Meine nervöse PC-Maus findet nur negatives.

Vor 6 Jahren sagte man mir, ich hätte einen Tumor im Bauch. Nach 3 Monaten kam die Entwarnung. Nicht bösartig aber auch nicht freundlich.
1 Jahr später wurde bei meiner Frau Schilddrüsenkrebs festgestellt. Zum Glück in einem sehr frühen Stadium.
Ich dachte, ich würde diese Zeiten der Ungewissheit nie wieder erleben.
Nun müssen wir mal gucken . . .

Schönen Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Hartmut S,

im Moment mag Deine "nervöse Maus" im Internet nur Negatives gefunden haben. Da diese Maus aber KISP gefunden hat, ist das schon wieder Positiv.

Ok.

Wie mein Vorschreiber schon richtig bemerkte, unbedingt Zweitmeinungen einholen.
Anzahl der positiven Stanzen, und deren Lokalisation. Bei einem GS 7b ist es wichtig zu wissen, wie hoch der prozentuale Anteil des GS4 in den jeweiligen Stanzen ist.
 
Unbedingt wichtig, eine Zweitbefundung  Deiner Biopsieergebnisse, da die Bestimmung des Gleason Scores (GS) in Abhängigkeit zu dem befundenden Pathologen steht. (schlechte Reproduzierbarkeit.) Zusätzlich die Bestimmung weiterer Tumormarker wie z. B. Bcl2, anti-p51, etc. Am besten das Zweitgutachten bei einem Uropathologen erstellen lassen, wie z.B. Helmut Bonkhoff, Berlin.
Abhandlungen, Aufsätze dazu, von Helmut Bonkhoff bzgl. o. g. Biomarker beim PCa, sind auch hier im KISP, unter Diagnostik, nachzulesen.

PSA-Wiederholungsmessungen vornehmen, oder aus vorhergegangenen PSA-Messungen wenn möglich, die PSA-Verdopplungszeiten ermitteln (PSA-VZ). Dazu gibt es hier im KISP eine Exeltabelle. (s. die Erläuterungen dazu im KISP)

Auch im KISP einsehbar, die "Partin-Tabellen". In diesen kannst Du den klinischen Ausbreitungssstatus Deines PCA´s ersehen, eine statistische Wahrscheinlichkeitsschätzung. Diese gehen allerdings nur bis zu einem PSA-Wert bis 10ng/ml, danach nur noch ab > 10 ng/ml, wie in Deinem Fall.

Eine Skelettzintigraphie ist erst ab einem PSA-Wert von 20 ng/ml angeraten. Da Knochenmetastasen erst ab ca. 5 mm in der Zintigraphie sichbar sind.

Besser ist eine 3 Tesla-MRT-S, oder PSMA-PET, o. ä. durchführen zu lassen. Dies hast Du ja bereits getan.

Erst nach einer gut durchgeführten, und aussagekräftigen, Diagnostik eine Therapieentscheidung treffen.
 
Selbst bei einem GS 7b, und PSA-von ca. 11ng/ml, hast Du dafür die Zeit, nutze sie

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Helmut,

deine Informationen sind sehr gut, aber für mich ist noch nicht alles verwertbar.
Ich hatte noch keine MRT Untersuchung. Ich habe nur wenige verwertbare Daten von meiner Urologie erhalten. Gestern kam die Meldung, dass alle 12 v. 12 Stanzen der Biopsie (links u. rechts) positiv sind.

Frage: Was bedeutet das für mich, in Bezug auf *Unbedingt wichtig, einen Zweitbefund Deiner Biopsieergebnisse?
*
Ist das nun überflüssig, aufgrund der eindeutigen Biopsie?
Abhängig von dem guten oder schlechten Ausgang des MRT?
Sollte es gut ausfallen, eine zweite Biopsie machen lassen?
Fällt die MRT schlecht aus, schnell einen OP Termin machen, und auf weitere Untersuchungen verzichten?

@helmut, ich möchte mich herzlich für Dein Posting bedanken!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## spertel

Hallo Hartmut

Ich würde Dir dringendst empfehlen, Dich dem Vorschlag Deines Urologen  anzuschließen. Du bist mit 60 Jahren noch relativ jung, und Du solltest  zumindest den Versuch wagen, mit einer OP noch die Kurve zu bekommen.

Weitere Diagnostiken und Meinungen sind völlig unsinnig, zeitraubend und bleiben ohne jegliche therapeutische Konsequenz !!!

Du  hast Glück, dass Du aus Kiel kommst, ich würde unverzüglich mit der  Urologie der Uni-Klinik Kiel (Prof. Jünemann) Kontakt aufnehmen und  einen schnellen OP-Termin vereinbaren, alles weitere macht keinen Sinn.
Dort  wird eine ausgedehnte Lymphknotenentfernung mit großer Routine  durchgeführt, so dass dort die Sinnhaftigkeit nicht erst diskutiert  werden muss.

Da alle 12 Stanzen befallen sind kann man davon  ausgehen, dass hier kein lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom vorliegt, so  dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch ist, postoperativ noch eine  Nachbestrahlung zu benötigen.

Alles Gute

Spertel

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo Hartmut,
ich schließe mich der Aussage von Spertel an. Die Biopsie ist eindeutig, eine Zweitmeinung zu diesem Befund scheint überflüssig. Wie ich der PN entnehme, hast Du Dich schon fast entschlossen für die OP.
Alles Gute für die OP und die anschließende Zeit.
Gruß Horst

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo HatmutS,


ich bin gegen die Statements, und Vorschläge, von Spertel., und Horst1949.

Warum:

Es ist für eine Therapieentscheidung unabdingbar, sämtliche diagnostischen Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen, um mit diesen Prognosemarkern eine Info zu bekommen, welche eine korrekte individuelle, und keine pauschalisierte, Aussage zu „Deiner“ Tumorbiologie machen können.
Jede Therapieentscheidung muss im Kontext der Erkrankung stehen, in dem Stadium in dem er sich tatsächlich befindet, und die intraindividuellen biologischen Unterschiede eines Tumors,. und dessen Trägers, berücksichtigt. „Jedes Ohr gleich nicht dem Anderen!“


Ich habe Deinen klinischen Status (staging) und nach Deinem Gleason (grading) mit den „Partin-Tabellen“ verglichen. Diese wurden an ca. 10.000 Pca- Patienten über Jahre statistisch auf ihre Prognose hin valuiert. Und zwar im Hinblick aus der Befundung von Stanzbiopsien, und zum tatsächlichen Status, welcher nach einer RPE evaluiert wurde.
 
*OB* (Organbegrenzt): 7% (mediane Wahrscheinlichkeit)
*KA* (Kaspelaustritt): 43 %
*SB* (Samenblasenbefall): 10 %
*LK* (Lymphabzugswege-Befall): 38 %

Diese Wahrscheinlichkeiten basieren auf Infiltrationen im Mikrobereich, welche in keinen bildgebenden Verfahren nachzuweisen sind. Colin-PET, und 3-Tesla MRT-Spektroskopie, sind erst in der Lage ab ca. 1 mm, infiltriertes Gewebe nachzuweisen.
*Eine PSMA-PET an der Uni-Klinik Heidelberg, ist das zur Zeit beste bildgebende Verfahren.*
Hinzu kommt bei Dir ein GS von 7b. *Ab diesen grading ist mit einer PNI-Situation (Perineuralscheidenwandinvasion) auszugehen, siehe Dein „LK“-Status unter Partin.*
 
Weiterhin empfehle ich Dir ein Zweitgutachten von Prof. Helmut Bonkhoff.
So wie Er, als auch Dr. med. Stephen Strum, PCa-Onkologie-Spezialist weisen explizit auf die Evaluierung von progn. Bio,-NE-Marker hin, wie z.B. Bcl-2, COX-2, CGA, NSE, AP, etc.
Auch die DNA-Ploide ist sinnvoll, beide Autoren merken ebenfalls an, diese bestimmen zu lassen, als zusätzlichen Prognosefaktor, sowie die Proliferationsrate.
 
DNA –Ploide-Bestimmung am besten von Prof. Dr. Alfred Böking, Düren.
 
Sämtliche Stanzen sind bei Dir befallen, mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn nach einer RPE bei Dir aus einem T2c-Stadium (Biopsie), sich eine T3-Situation herausstellt, mit einem GS 8.

Auf Grund dieser Tatsache ist bei Dir eher eine IMRT oder ähnliches angezeigt .Von lokalen Therapien, ohne Berücksichtung der Lymphabzugswege, ist abzuraten, wenn Du ein „biochemisches Rezidiv“ nach ca. 5 oder 10 Jahren ausschliessen möchtest.
 
Dies hat nichts mit „Panikmache“ oder ähnlichen zu tuen, sondern Dir Deine einzige Chanse zu wahren, eine adäquate Therapie für Dich finden, bzgl. Deines PCa-Status.
 
Gruß Helmut.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

P.S:

Bezüglich einer RPE ist anzumerken, dass die Nebenwirkungen im Verhältnis zum Therapieerfog abzuwägen gilt.
Das eine nervenschonende OP bei Dir durchzuführen ist mag ich bezweifeln, sowie der Garant der Kontinenz, bei Deinem T-Stadium.
Der weitere Verlauf nach RPE, wird dann erfahrungsgemäss eine Radatio der Protataloge.
Was bringt Dir dann eine RPE, außer einer Tumormassenreduzierung, welche ohnehin obsolet wäre.
Dann lieber gleich sich mit anderen Therapieoptionen auseinandersetzen.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, Urologe "fs", und den Strahlentherapeuten "Daniel Schmidt" hier im Forum über eine persönliche Nachricht (PN) zu kontaktieren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo HatmutS,
> 
> 
> ich bin gegen die Statements, und Vorschläge, von Spertel., und Horst1949.....................
> 
> Diese Wahrscheinlichkeiten basieren auf Infiltrationen im Mikrobereich, welche in keinen bildgebenden Verfahren nachzuweisen sind. Colin-PET, und 3-Tesla MRT-Spektroskopie, sind erst in der Lage ab ca. 1 mm, infiltriertes Gewebe nachzuweisen.
> *Eine PSMA-PET an der Uni-Klinik Heidelberg, ist das zur Zeit beste bildgebende Verfahren.*
> Hinzu kommt bei Dir ein GS von 7b. *Ab diesen grading ist mit einer PNI-Situation (Perineuralscheidenwandinvasion) auszugehen, siehe Dein LK-Status unter Partin.*



 ASo ein Unfug, ab ei8nem 7b bei der Anzahl befallener Stanzen ist ein kapselaustritt mehr als wahrscheinlich, daher stell die Diagnosethematik ein und geh eine Therapie mit kurativem Ansatz an auch bei T3a etc. kann das klappen



> Weiterhin empfehle ich Dir ein Zweitgutachten von Prof. Helmut Bonkhoff.
> So wie Er, als auch Dr. med. Stephen Strum, PCa-Onkologie-Spezialist weisen explizit auf die Evaluierung von progn. Bio,-NE-Marker hin, wie z.B. Bcl-2, COX-2, CGA, NSE, AP, etc.
> Auch die DNA-Ploide ist sinnvoll, beide Autoren merken ebenfalls an, diese bestimmen zu lassen, als zusätzlichen Prognosefaktor, sowie die Proliferationsrate.
>  
> DNA Ploide-Bestimmung am besten von Prof. Dr. Alfred Böking, Düren.


das mach mal aber erst nach der OP, dann bekommst Du Werte die evident und tragbar sind und nicht auf den Stanzen sondern auf der gesamten entnommenen Prostata beruhen
 



> Sämtliche Stanzen sind bei Dir befallen, mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn nach einer RPE bei Dir aus einem T2c-Stadium (Biopsie), sich eine T3-Situation herausstellt, mit einem GS 8.
> 
> Auf Grund dieser Tatsache ist bei Dir eher eine IMRT oder ähnliches angezeigt .Von lokalen Therapien, ohne Berücksichtung der Lymphabzugswege, ist abzuraten, wenn Du ein biochemisches Rezidiv nach ca. 5 oder 10 Jahren ausschliessen möchtest.


bei der IMRT bist Du nach einem Schuss und nach dem mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kommenden Redzidiv bei der Hormonbehandlung, nehme die RPE als Basis auch bei T3 das kann ein guter Operateur noch auf die Reihe bringen einschl. Lymphadenektomie und behalte den 2. Pfeil Redzidivbestrahlung vorerst im Köcher, Du wirst den sicherlich noch gebrauchen können.
 



> Dies hat nichts mit Panikmache oder ähnlichen zu tuen, sondern Dir Deine einzige Chanse zu wahren, eine adäquate Therapie für Dich finden, bzgl. Deines PCa-Status.
>  
> Gruß Helmut.


was soll es für einen Sinn machen bei einem derart ausgeprägten und fast schon "high risk" Tumor noch die Anfangsdiagnose zu vertiefen, die entnommene Prostata liefert alle Details und steht für alle Tests zur Verfügung einschl. Schnellschnitt nach der OP. Es bleibt als kurativer Ansatz RPE und IMRT, warum eher RPE und dann Strahlentherapiemöglichkeit habe ich dargelegt und Kiel, welches derzeit entweder zertifiziert ist oder kurz vor der Zertifizierung steht ist allemal anzuraten.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Ganz einfach Silver Dollar,

bei einem "high risk" Tumor, ist das PCa-Geschehen schon systhemisch, und ein "biochemisches Rezediv" vorprogrammiet.
Das brauche ich Dir aber nicht erklären.
Achja, verantwortungsbewußte Operateure tektomieren ohnehin nur bei einem GS < = 6, und einem tPSA von < = 10 ng/ml. z,B. Prof. Huland etc.
Nun frag Dich Silver Dollar warum wohl ?

Eine Kombi-Therapie, Radatio mit ADT, wäre hier angebracht zu erwähnen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Ich vergass doch in der Tat noch zu erwähnen Silver Dollar,

dass bei einem "high risk"-Tumor nicht mehr von einem "kurativen" Therapieansatz auszugehen ist.
Oder habe ich nach 6-jähriger Auseinandersetzung mit dem Pca da etwas falsch verstanden. Du meinst natürlich die besagte 5-jährige Rezidivfreiheit, welche von der Medizin als Kurativ bezeichnet wird.
Stimmt, diese ist nach einer RPE garantiert, unabhängig der T-Situation etc.
Und noch etwas Silver Dollar, lies mal in "myprostate.eu" die PK-Historien, sämtlicher Therapieotionen im Kontext zu den Tumorstadien, und gradings.


Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich lebe noch!
Wenn ich das hier alles lese, müsste ich ja schon halb tot sein.
Spätestens auf Seite 4 bin ich dann verstorben.

Ich hoffe, vieles in dieser Diskussion ist hypothetisch bzw. spekulativ gemeint.
Wir sollten nun erst einmal das 1. MRT abwarten. Danach geht es dann Schritt für Schritt weiter. Bis dahin habe ich auch alle benötigten Daten vorliegen um mit zu diskutieren.

Ich fühle mich pudelwohl, hatte ja auch vorher kaum Probleme.
Ich frage mich, ob es richtig war, wegen eines erhöhten PSA und einem pos. Tastbefund zur Biopsie zu gehen.
Nun tut mir praktisch alles weh. Das kommt aber vom lesen und spielt sich im Kopf ab.

Spertel, ich bin nicht in der UNI Kiel, ich bin in der Urologie von Dr. Seif in Kiel.

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Informationen. Diese werden mir nach dem nächsten Schritt sehr hilfreich sein.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich lebe noch!
> Wenn ich das hier alles lese, müsste ich ja schon halb tot sein.
> Spätestens auf Seite 4 bin ich dann verstorben.
> 
> Ich hoffe, vieles in dieser Diskussion ist hypothetisch bzw. spekulativ gemeint.
> Wir sollten nun erst einmal das 1. MRT abwarten. Danach geht es dann Schritt für Schritt weiter. Bis dahin habe ich auch alle benötigten Daten vorliegen um mit zu diskutieren.
> 
> Ich fühle mich pudelwohl, hatte ja auch vorher kaum Probleme.
> Ich frage mich, ob es richtig war, wegen eines erhöhten PSA und einem pos. Tastbefund zur Biopsie zu gehen.


Lieber Hartmut

Dir wurde ja jetzt in etwa alles geraten, was möglich ist, und auch das Gegenteil davon.
Das kommt daher, dass aus den wenigen Daten, die Du hast - es sind durchaus genügend -,
erkennbar wird, dass ein Grenzfall vorliege, in dem einerseits Heilung möglich wäre, was für eine
rasche OP (RPE) sprechen würde, um den Krebs vollständig aus dem Körper zu entfernen.
Andererseits besteht bei 12/12 befallenen Stanzen und Gleason 7 schon der Verdacht,
dass eben gerade dies nicht mehr möglich sein wird, also Krebszellen oder auch bereits
gebildete Metastasen im Körper verblieben nach der RPE.

Den Entscheid, die verbleibende Chance auf Heilung zu nutzen, oder diese beileibe nicht
garantierte Chance vergehen zu lassen, nimmt Dir niemand ab. Auch eine Auskunft über
den möglichen Erfolg wirst Du nur in %, bezogen auf eine statistische Masse erhalten.
Dasselbe gilt auch für die Bestrahlung als zweite einigermassen aussichtsreiche Heilbehandlung.

Dass Du dich auch mit einem vielleicht schon fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs pudelwohl
fühlst, ist eine durchaus übliche Geschichte. Würdest Du von dem Krebs schon etwas
spüren, wäre er sehr wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht mehr heilbar. Du kannst aber nicht
damit rechnen, _ohne_ Therapie ein langes, beschwerdefreies Leben zu führen. Daher dieser
Druck, eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Ich habe vor bald 3 Jahren ähnliches erlebt, habe mich für die OP entschieden und musste
dann hinnehmen, dass eben bereits Metastasen vorhanden waren, und dass auch die
Schnittränder nicht 'sauber' waren. Jetzt lebe ich mit der Antihormontherapie (AHT), auch
"chemische Kastration" genannt, genauso, wie ich es ohne RPE nun auch tun würde.
Gepokert und nichts gewonnen, aber auch nicht viel verloren.

Tja, das IST eben so. 
Die Statistik hätte auch ein anderes Ergebnis zugelassen. 
Anderen ist bei ungünstigeren Werten eine Heilung durch RPE oder Bestrahlung gelungen.

Für Deine Entscheidung brauchst Du nicht beliebig viele weitere Diagnostik, sondern einen Arzt, 
der die die Optionen erklärt für den Fall des bereits zu weit fortgeschrittenen Tumors nach der OP.
Die sind ähnlich, wie wenn die OP nicht stattfindet, nur _ohne_ die Option der Heilung, aber
auch _ohne_ die Risiken der OP, insbesondere die Kontinenz betreffend.

Wie immer Du Dich entscheidest,
ich wünsche Dir, dass Du bald wieder auf dein altes Schiff in Spanien zurückkehren kannst.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Konrad,

Dein Beitrag enthält wie so oft schon, guten Rat mit Augenmaß, weshalb ich ihn inhaltlich voll unterstütze!

@ Hartmut, Dir wünsche ich viel Glück bei der kommenden Entscheidung zu der Du sehr erfahrene Ärzte brauchst.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## uwes2403

> Achja, verantwortungsbewußte Operateure tektomieren ohnehin nur bei einem GS < = 6, und einem tPSA von < = 10 ng/ml. z,B. Prof. Huland etc.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Hm, das hiesse ja, dass die Kollegen von Dr. Huland verantwortungslos handelten, als sie mich mit einem GS von 9 und einem PSA von 68 tektomierten ? Ich fürchte, das ist etwas sehr pauschal ausgedrückt....

Es ist immer der Einzelfall entscheidend - und dan kann die OP sehr wohl angeraten sein, um z.B. die Tumorlast zu verringern und die kurative Schiene nicht von vornherein zu verlassen. Ob hinterher eine zusätzliche RT angezeigt ist, wird dann der feingewebliche Befund weisen.

Just my 2 cents..

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Forum-Freunde,

ich danke Hvielemi  für die klare, etwas verständlichere Ausführung.

Ich habe mir einmal erlaubt in die Profile hinein zu schauen.
Insbesondere die von Konrad und Uwe haben mir gefallen.
Darf man das überhaupt so schreiben?
*Nein!*
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass für mich vielleicht noch Hoffnung besteht.
Ihr habt es ja auch einigermaßen gut hinbekommen.

Ich habe  heute entschlossen eine OP durchführen zu lassen.
Beratungsgespräch in der Martiniklinik am 27.03.13
Beratungsgespräch in meiner Urologie in Kiel am 28.03.13
Der OP-Termin sollte schnell gesetzt werden!
Der Urlaub ist auf September verlegt worden.
Die MRT-Becken Untersuchung ist morgen, am 21.03.13

Ich freue mich nicht, dass ich in diesem Forum angelegt habe.
Man wird zu sehr mit Tatsachen konfrontiert.
Ich bin dennoch froh, dass ich das Forum gefunden habe, weil es wohl so sein sollte.
Danke an alle die mir eine PN gesendet haben!

Dieses Posting stellt nun nicht meine eigene Beerdigung da.
Ich weiss aber nun, dass ich die Krankheit ernst nehmen muss.
Ich habe aber immer noch nicht meinen Humor verloren.
Den alten Seebär schafft so schnell keiner. Oder doch!?

Na ja, egal.
Schreibt nun bitte nichts Schlechtes mehr.
Ich melde mich, je nach Lage der Dinge, die morgen etwas mehr Klarheit bringen.

Ich bin leider kein Privatpatient.
Der Professor an der UNI Kiel will Geld verdienen, und behandelt daher keine Kassenpatienten!
Der hat es auch nicht begriffen, dass ich schon etwas älter bin, und eine kleine finanzielle  Rücklage gebildet habe. Das wollte er wohl nicht wirklich wissen.

Sorry für die Formfehler, die Nächte sind zurzeit etwas unruhig!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin nach Kiel,

die Martiniklinik behandelt auch Kassenpatienten - zumindest von den Kassen, mit denen sie Verträge abgeschlossen hat (Siehe Homepage)

Lasse dich, wie geplant dort umfassend beraten (vorher Fragen sammeln, die jetzt bestimmt auftauchen....) - 
mit Deinen Ausgangswerten besteht aus meiner laienhaften Sicht durchaus Hoffnung (wenn auch ggf. nicht allein durch die OP)

Hol di stief...

Uwe

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,


> Ganz einfach Silver Dollar,
> 
> bei einem "high risk" Tumor, ist das PCa-Geschehen schon systhemisch, und ein "biochemisches Rezediv" vorprogrammiet.
> Das brauche ich Dir aber nicht erklären.


wenn Du da mal freundlicherweise evidente Daten beibringst hilfst Du mir und vielen anderen Patientenvertretern sehr weiter, falls was ich vermute Dir das nicht möglich ist lass einfach solche nicht fundierten Bemerkungen



> Achja, verantwortungsbewußte Operateure tektomieren ohnehin nur bei einem GS < = 6, und einem tPSA von < = 10 ng/ml. z,B. Prof. Huland etc.
> Nun frag Dich Silver Dollar warum wohl ?


auch da bist Du leider auf dem Holzweg, dummerweise für Dich bin ich als Mitglied eines Landesverbandes der Selbsthilfe Kooperationspartner der Martini Klinik, deren aktuelle, den Zertifizierungsstellen übermittelte und von dort kontrollierte Zahlen  weder auf alle Professoren, es gibt deren mindestens 6 noch auf den von Dir angesprochenen zutreffen. Verantwortungsbewusste Ärzte handeln wie es der Name schon sagt so und befinden sich nicht in einer Scheuklappenarena die von GS PSA Deiner obigen Eingebung geprägt sind.




> Eine Kombi-Therapie, Radatio mit ADT, wäre hier angebracht zu erwähnen.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


"maybe", aber ob RPE / Radiatio und dann ADT oder Radiatio und ADT die kurative Therapie sind lass mal den Arzt entscheiden, die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht für Lösung A.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Also Silver Dollar,

mir ist seit längeren bekannt, dass Du Leiter der SHG Prostatakrebs Pinneberg bist. Dies stellt allerdings keine Kompetenz dar, und legitimiert auch nicht, dogmatisch immer nur die RPE zu favorisieren. Dazu braucht es keine SHG, diesbezügliche Fragen des PCa-erkrankten, kann jeder Urologe beantworten.
Aufgabe sollte es viel mehr sein, kritische Stellungnahmen abzugeben zu jeglicher Therapieoption. Komplette Aufklärung über die irreversiblen Nebenwirkungen einer RPE, nicht nur auf die Potenz und Inkontinenz bezogen, sondern darüber hinaus. Alternativen aufzeigen.
Auch gehört es nicht zu den Aufgaben eines SHG-Leiter, Reklame für ein noch nicht zertifiziertes Prostatazentrum in Pinneberg zu machen, damit dieses Haus auf seine ca. 200 REP`s p.a. kommt um zertifiziert zu werden.
Auf differenzialdiagnostischen Methoden hinweisen, und keinen pauschalisierten "Blödsinn" reden, und mit nicht angeführten Studien zu argumentieren, im Kontext zu "high risk" Tumoren.
Diese kannst Du u.a. bei Stephen B. Strum, oder unter "Diagnostik" bei Prof. H. Bonkhoff, vergegenwärtigen.

Gruß Helmut

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,

es ist egal, was bei dieser Diskussion noch raus kommt.
Gut das darüber diskutiert oder gestritten werden darf.
Ich hatte heute meine MRT-Untersuchung.

Der Arzt sagte mir, es sieht gut aus.
Einen genauen Bericht werde ich am Montag erhalten.
Das hat er mir versprochen, weil ich ihm die Dringlichkeit einer OP suggeriert habe.
Er hatte mir da hingehend allerdings nicht widersprochen.
Eine CD, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann, hat der Arzt mir bereits mitgegeben.

Ich habe nun zwei Möglichkeiten für die OP.
Entweder Hamburg (Martini) oder Kiel (Wisky)
Ich habe nun jeweils 2 Beratungsgespräche (s. oben).
Vielleicht kommt ja nun doch noch die da-vinci-methode in frage.
Keine Ahnung. Wir werden es sehen.

@Uwe, danke für deine Rückmeldung!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> es ist egal, was bei dieser Diskussion noch raus kommt.
> Gut das darüber diskutiert oder gestritten werden darf.
> Ich hatte heute meine MRT-Untersuchung.


prima, dass es so schnell geklappt hat




> Der Arzt sagte mir, es sieht gut aus.
> Einen genauen Bericht werde ich am Montag erhalten.
> Das hat er mir versprochen, weil ich ihm die Dringlichkeit einer OP suggeriert habe.





> Er hatte mir da hingehend allerdings nicht widersprochen.
> Eine CD, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann, hat der Arzt mir bereits mitgegeben.


nimm Dir mit dem Arzt reichlich Gesprächszeit und schreib Dir die wesentlichen Punkte auf




> Ich habe nun zwei Möglichkeiten für die OP.
> Entweder Hamburg (Martini) oder Kiel (Wisky)
> Ich habe nun jeweils 2 Beratungsgespräche (s. oben).
> Vielleicht kommt ja nun doch noch die da-vinci-methode in frage.
> Keine Ahnung. Wir werden es sehen.


da Vinci und offene RPE sollten aufgrund der genauen Diagnose abgeklärt werden, dann hast Du die Wahl entweder aus beiden wählen zu können oder eine zu nehmen   




> @Uwe, danke für deine Rückmeldung!
> 
> Gruss
> Hartmut


Ich drücke Dir für den Ausgang alle Daumen

----------


## silver dollar

> Also Silver Dollar,
> 
> 
> 
> Auch gehört es nicht zu den Aufgaben eines SHG-Leiter, Reklame für ein noch nicht zertifiziertes Prostatazentrum in Pinneberg zu machen, damit dieses Haus auf seine ca. 200 REP`s p.a. kommt um zertifiziert zu werden.


tja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, falls es Dir entgangen ist wir kooperieren sehr erfolgreich mit UKE Martini Klinik, die haben mehr als 2000 RPE's jährlich und verweisen eine Menge auf AS und Radiatio, Pi hat keine Urologie am Klinikum und wird auch kein zertifiziertes Zentrum dort aufmachen.




> Gruß Helmut
> 
> Gruß Helmut

----------


## JoScho

> Ganz einfach Silver Dollar,
> 
> bei einem "high risk" Tumor, ist das PCa-Geschehen schon systhemisch, und ein "biochemisches Rezediv" vorprogrammiet.
> Das brauche ich Dir aber nicht erklären.Achja, verantwortungsbewußte Operateure tektomieren ohnehin nur bei einem GS < = 6, und einem tPSA von < = 10 ng/ml. z,B. Prof. Huland etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Sicher bringt es seiner Klinik bessere Ergebnisse beim Erhalt der Potenz,  somit eine "geschönte" Statistik und mehr "Kunden".

alles gute in den Norden ,, Joachim

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Potzblitz Silver Dollar,

nun ist  mir alles klar. 2000 RPE´s per anum. Eine OP kostet ca. 30.000,-€, das macht im Jahr für die Klinik
ca. 60-Millionen € "Umsatz." Eine rentable Klinik, im betriebswirtschaftlichen Sinne.
Sag mal Silver Dollar bekommst du eigentlich Handgeld für erfolgreich vermittelte Kandidaten ?
Es ist ja üblich, dass Kliniken, den überweisenden Ärzte. Urologen, Provisionen zahlen.
Natürlich gibt es darüber keine evizienzbasierte Multistudie, falls Du danach fragen solltest.
"Sach mal Silver Dollar, die ektomieren ja wie am Fliesband...das Jahr hat 365 Tage, dass sind ca. 5-6 OP´s am Tag, wenn an jedem Tag im Jahr "geschnippelt" wird. Ok, ich bin natürlich nicht darüber informiert wie viele Operateure tätig sind.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

P.S.:

Ups.., gerade ist mir Dein Nick, "Silver Dollar" wie Schuppen von meinen Augen gefallen.

Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

> "Sach mal Silver Dollar, die ektomieren ja wie am Fliesband...das Jahr hat 365 Tage, dass sind ca. 5-6 OP´s am Tag, wenn an jedem Tag im Jahr "geschnippelt" wird. Ok, ich bin natürlich nicht darüber informiert wie viele Operateure tätig sind.


Irgendwie kann ich den Tonfall dieser Posts nicht nachvollziehen - und ob das für diejenigen, die sich hier informieren wollen, hilfreich ist, ist wohl mehr als fraglich.

Nein, informiert bist Du offenbar wirklich nicht - die Anzahl der Operateure ist im Übrigen auf der HP einsehbar...woher Du 30.000 Euro Kosten hast, wäre auch interessant - auf meiner Rechnung standen 7.000 Euro (entspricht der Fallpauschale öffentlicher Kliniken) + Einzelzimmerzuschlag, der auch nicht wesentlich höher ausfiel, als bei einem vorangegangenen Aufenthalt in einem Regioklinikum.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Uwe,




> rgendwie kann ich den Tonfall dieser Posts nicht nachvollziehen - und ob das für diejenigen, die sich hier informieren wollen, hilfreich ist, ist wohl mehr als fraglich.


Die Auslastung eines OP Saales ist ein wirtschaftlich kalkulierter Bestandteil jeder Klinik. Darüber hinaus werden Zielvereinbarungen mit den Chefs der Abteilungen getroffen die Auslastungen zu erhöhen. Sprich je mehr OPs desto höher der Verdienst des Chefs. 

Was stört dich an diesem Tonfall. Niemand der heute eine Großklinik betritt um sich dort von einem Leiden zu kurieren braucht auch nur einen Funken Hoffnung daran zu verschwenden dass er individuell betreut wird. Eine Klinik mit OPs in der Größenordnung 3+ machen halt mal Massenabfertigung. Da nutzt auch keine rosarote Brille etwas oder den Tonfall des "Postings" zu ändern. Jede OP hat eine kalkulierte Zeiteinheit, der Saal wird minutiös geplant. Während die Assistenten die letzten Hautschichten tackern liegt der nächste Patient schon in der Anästhesievorbereitung und das Putzteam steht bereit. Der Oberarzt eilt zur Visite und wartet darauf bis der in der Anästhesie liegende Patient von den Assistenten vorbereitet wurde... thats it...

Noch mal zu den Dimensionen, die größte Klinik in Deutschland, das UK Aachen, hat 30 OPs... da wird was bewegt!

Leute Krankenhausromantik gibt es nur noch in der Schwarzwaldklinik in einer der unzähligen TV Wiederholungen. 

Was ist also verwerflich das auch so darzustellen? 

Tom

PS: Wenn die eine GKV ähnliche Fallpauschale verrechnet haben stand aber kein Professor am Tisch. Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich damit zufrieden gegeben hätte.... Diese Pauschalabrechnung ist eher untypisch für eine Privatliquidation.

----------


## Horst1949

Wenn ich das so lese, fällt mir nur noch "Kindergarten" ein.
Ich dachte bei meiner Anmeldung im Forum, hier wären lebenserfahrene (und leiderfahrene) Menschen unterwegs, die auch Empahie für Neuerkrankte/Suchende/Fragende mitbringen.
Eigentlich sehr schade.

Horst

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Horst,




> die auch Empahie für Neuerkrankte/Suchende/Fragende mitbringen


da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Aber, dieses Forum braucht deshalb die Augen vor der Realität nicht zu verschließen.

Heucheleien begegnen wir im Alltag schon genug.

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Hi Tom,

mich störten die unterschwelligen (oder offenen) Vorwürfe, für die Empfehlung zur RPE Geld zu bekommen an Silver Dollar - das ist für mich daneben....

Dass ein Krankenhausbetrieb (übrigens wie nahezu jede Arztpraxis auch) ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist, ist mir klar (meine Frau und damit viele gemeinsame Freunde kommen aus dem med. Bereich). Und dass der Betrieb minutiös durchgeplant ist, ist vor diesem Hintergrund auch logisch (umso mehr, als durch die Einführung der Fallpauschalen die "Umschlagshäufigkeit" erhöht werden muß).... dies muß sich aber nicht zwingend auf den Umgang mit dem Patienten negativ auswirken (da wird aber jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen). 

Soweit zur Frage, was mich am Ton störte.

Schönes Wochenende und beste Grüße

Uwe

----------


## tom aus lu

Hi Uwe,

Entschuldigung, da habe ich dein Posting falsch interpretiert.

Auf die Leistungserbringung muss dies keine negativen Auswirkungen haben. Im Gegenteil, gerade die Assistenzärzte profitieren durch jede Menge Routine. Darum kann ich auch nicht immer den Hype um "ich will unbedingt von Herrn Professor operiert werden" verstehen. Ein geschickter Assistenzarzt mit täglicher Routine wäre mir bei manchen OPs lieber....

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Ooch....ich bin da nicht so empfindlich, wie Du weisst :-)

Und eine Ungenauigkeit hatte ich in meinem Post auch - sorry.  - es stand ein Prof. am Tisch (zumindest behauptet er das) - die Rechnung für diese Wahlleistungen fehlt mir aber noch. 
Selbst wenn diese bei ca. 4. - 5.000 Euro liegen sollte (inkl. aller anderen privat verrechneten Leistungen wie Anästhesie, Labor, Pathologie) ist das noch ein Stück weg von den im Raume stehenden 30.000 Euro.

So, nun soll's gut sein.

Uwe

----------


## JoScho

mein Post ist wohl falsch verstanden,

@ helmut.a.g. 
   auch ich wurde "geschnippelt". Würde diese Entscheidung auch jederzeit wieder treffen.
  Das jede Klinik  betriebswirtschaftlichen Zwängen unterliegt dürfte jeder wissen. Je privater desto mehr.
  deine Aussage lieber helmut 
  "verantwortungsbewußte Operateure tektomieren ohnehin nur bei einem GS < = 6, und einem tPSA von < = 10 ng/ml. z,B. Prof. Huland etc."
*beziehe ich nicht auf eine Ablehnung der Radikalem Prostatektomie*

  Ganz im Gegenteil ist diese Methode (natürlich altersabhängig) meiner Auffassung nach die geeignetste.
  Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das auch bei Gleason >6 und PSA >10 eine  Radikale Prostatektomie
  angezeigt ist.

  Wenn gewisse Kliniken diese "Höchstkriterien" stellen dann nur im Hinblick der zu Erwartenden Erfolge bezüglich Potenzerhalt.
  Es ist sicher förderlich mit Potenzerhaltungsraten von 92% zu werben.

  @ Hartmut  Ich halte die Radikale Prostatektomie mit gründlicher Lymphknoten Entfernung für die geeignetste Methode einen dauerhaften Heilungserfolg zu erzielen. 
  Du brauchst dafür nicht in die Ferne reisen.

  alles gute Joachim

----------


## Urologe

> Potzblitz Silver Dollar,
> 
> nun ist  mir alles klar. 2000 RPE´s per anum. Eine OP kostet ca. 30.000,-€, das macht im Jahr für die Klinik
> ca. 60-Millionen € "Umsatz." Eine rentable Klinik, im betriebswirtschaftlichen Sinne.
> Sag mal Silver Dollar bekommst du eigentlich Handgeld für erfolgreich vermittelte Kandidaten ?
> Es ist ja üblich, dass Kliniken, den überweisenden Ärzte. Urologen, Provisionen zahlen.
> Natürlich gibt es darüber keine evizienzbasierte Multistudie, falls Du danach fragen solltest.
> "Sach mal Silver Dollar, die ektomieren ja wie am Fliesband...das Jahr hat 365 Tage, dass sind ca. 5-6 OP´s am Tag, wenn an jedem Tag im Jahr "geschnippelt" wird. Ok, ich bin natürlich nicht darüber informiert wie viele Operateure tätig sind.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


nur zur Info:

In Deutschland sind die OPs "Festpreis geregelt" durch die sogenannte DRGs, auch Fallpauschalen genannt,
d.h. Voruntersuchung und ggf. Wiederaufnahme des Patienten in den ersten 21 Tagen sind ebenfalls enthalten
und dafür gibt es ca. 8500 Euro. 
Selbst in der Martini-Klinik, die nur "Privat" arbeitet (aber auch mit Kassen Verträge hat) nimmt max. etwa
12.000 Euro pauschal für die gesamte Behandlung (soweit ich weiss)

----------


## tom aus lu

Mein Wochenendkommentar:

Passend zur Kostendiskussion konnte ich mich an einen Spiegelartikel aus 2008 erinnern:

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-56299113.html

Fans einer speziellen Hamburger Klinik mögen an dieser Stelle nicht weiter lesen.

Dieser Artikel spiegelt auch nicht meine persönliche Meinung wieder. 

Schönes Wochenende!

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Jupp...ist leider so...aber ganz egoistisch gesehen (und das ist wohl jeder Betroffene) war mir das egal, 
u.a. weil aus meiner Sicht im Großraum Hamburg hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit an möglichst erfahrene Operateure
zu geraten die Größte war. 

Uwe

----------


## knut.krueger

> Fans einer speziellen Hamburger Klinik mögen an dieser Stelle nicht weiter lesen.


Das wurde schon vor fünf Jahren mit heißen Köpfen diskutiert. Manche Themen wie auch das PSA-Screening sind Dauerbrenner.
Gruß Knut

----------


## tom aus lu

"Murmeltiertag" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Und_t%C...das_Murmeltier

.... so aber jetzt ins Wochenende... die Sonne in der Pfalz scheint zu schön, ein Paar Strahlen davon sind mir jetzt doch wichtiger als das Forum!

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Hier ist's grau...ich könnte noch :-)

Da wir aber mittlerweile ganz weit Off Topic sind, machen wir einfach Schluß...

Grüße 

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An JoScho:

92%`tige Potenzerhaltungsraten-Garantie ?

Bezüglich medizinischer Definitionen bedeutet:

*1.   * *„Kurativ“* = eine garantierte Rezidivfreiheit von 5 Jahren. Danach sieht die Prognose schlechter aus, und nach 10 Jahren nunja, belassen wir es dabei.

*2.   * *„Inkontinenz“* wird in Schweregrade, Grad I, II, und III, eingeteilt. Die Zuordnung erfolgt unter der Quantifizierung der täglich erforderlichen Einlagen. Stellt sich die Frage, wo die ca. 80-95%`tige Kontinenzgarantie zuzuordnen ist. Wahrscheinlich, wenn keine Einlage mehr erforderlich ist. OK**
**
*3.   * *„Potenzerhaltung“* 92% wird postuliert, ein,-oder zweiseitige nervenschonende OP. Wie ist eigentlich Potenzerhaltung, Potenz schlechthin, im med. Sinne nach RPE definiert, quantifiziert etc. ?**
Ich konnte keine aussagekräftige Studie darüber finden.**
Könnte es z. B. sein, dass diese Aus,-Zusagen der Urologen durch Fallanalysen, subjektive Fragebogenuntersuchungen (Scala von 1-10) an Betroffenen belegt wurden, wobei da die qualitative Beurteilung im Sinne des jeweiligen Betrachters liegt, oder wird dies an der „Gliedsteifigkeit“ (Härtegradmessung), nach der zuvor eingenommenen Menge entsprechender Potenzmittel festgemacht.**
Schweregrad III oder IV müsste dann vorliegen, wenn der Einsatz einer Vakuumpumpe nicht den gewünschten Erfolg herbeiführt.
Sollte doch Widererwartens Geschlechtsverkehr möglich sein, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass damit der „trockene Orgasmus“ gemeint ist.

*Urologe „fs“ sei gedankt für die korrekte „Kostenbelegung“ einer RPE. Ändert nur nichts am Sachverhalt.*

Gruß Helmut

----------


## JoScho

> An JoScho:
> 
> 92%`tige Potenzerhaltungsraten-Garantie ?
> 
> Bezüglich medizinischer Definitionen bedeutet:
> 
> *1.   * *Kurativ* = eine garantierte Rezidivfreiheit von 5 Jahren. Danach sieht die Prognose schlechter aus, und nach 10 Jahren nunja, belassen wir es dabei.
> 
> *2.   * *Inkontinenz* wird in Schweregrade, Grad I, II, und III, eingeteilt. Die Zuordnung erfolgt unter der Quantifizierung der täglich erforderlichen Einlagen. Stellt sich die Frage, wo die ca. 80-95%`tige Kontinenzgarantie zuzuordnen ist. Wahrscheinlich, wenn keine Einlage mehr erforderlich ist. OK**
> ...


  Hallo Helmut,
  Mir, als bekennender Sozi sind die Ökonomischen Verhältnisse in unserer "Klassenmedizin" bekannt.
  Ich glaube nicht das dieses Thema die Diskussionsgrundlage des von Hartmut eröffneten Beitrags ist, und schlage vor weitere Diskussionen bezüglich Evidenz, und Ökonomie in den Bereich Gesundheitspolitik zu verlegen.

  Dir wünsche ich alles Gute und Respektire den von dir gewählten Weg.
  Ich kann Jeden nur bewundern der die dafür nötige Psyche besitzt.



  zu 1.   Garantie gibt es überhaupt nicht. 


  zu 2.   Zynisch behauptet; besser Inkontinent als tot. Zum Glück, (hier sei dem Kapitalismus als Innovationstreibende Kraft mal Dank) ist eine Inkontinenz zwar nicht ausgeschlossen aber selten.


  zu 3.   Die Potenz hat bei uns Männern überhaut einen zu großen Stellenwert.(Aussage meiner Frau)

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo JoScho,

es ist richtig, diese Diskussion in einem anderen Thread zu führen. Allerdings wurde darüber hier im KISP zu oft, und ausführlich diskutiert.
Andererseits bekommt aber ein "Neuling" dadurch die Möglichkeit geboten, in welchen Dilemma wir uns, letztendlich alle Krebsbetroffenen, befinden. Und es eben nicht so ist, wie die Schulmedizin es uns zu "verkaufen" versucht.
Auch gebe ich Dir in der Hinsicht Recht, bzgl. das Potenz, Potenzerhaltung, und die Einschätzung zu seinem PCa-Geschehen, der Betroffe selbst beurteilen muss.
Diese ethische Frage stellt sich für jeden Neu-Betroffenen, die Verhältnismässigkeit jeglicher Therapieoption abzuwägen, im Kontext zur seiner Lebensqualität.

Eine starke Psyche habe ich nicht Joscho, ich bin eher ein "ängstlicher" Erdenbewohner, wenn es um "Lebensbedrohende" Erkrangungen geht. Nur stellte sich für mich keine optimale Therapieoption dar, welche zu meiner Einstellung zum Leben, und Lebensqualität, passt. Wird es auch nicht geben.
Das sich letztendlich an der Mortalität seit dem PSA-Screening sich nichts geändert hat, und nur die Diagnose "PCa" um ca. 10 Jahre vorferlegt wird, war die Entscheidung zur AS-Strategie für mich schnell getroffen.
Auch mache ich meine Erkrankung nicht zu meinem Lebensmittelpunkt, ich lebe damit, habe sie als chron. Erkrankung akzeptiert, und versuche weiterhin "am Ball" zu bleiben. Es funktioniert hervorragend, und schlafen kann ich nach wie vor sehrgut, mit dem Wissen, dass ich auch ohne Therapie die nächsten 10 Jahre überleben werde. 6 Jahre sind es schon. Sollte es dann doch in 10 Jahren zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommen, wie Harnablassirritationen oder ähnliches, werde ich immer noch intervenieren können. Aber darüber mache ich mir im Moment keine Gedanken.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Eine starke Psyche habe ich nicht Joscho, ich bin eher ein "ängstlicher" Erdenbewohner, wenn es um "Lebensbedrohende" Erkrangungen geht. Nur stellte sich für mich keine optimale Therapieoption dar, welche zu meiner Einstellung zum Leben, und Lebensqualität, passt. Wird es auch nicht geben.


Ein ängstlicher Erdenbewohner würde sich in diesem Forum etwas bescheidener darstellen und nicht, wie an den Beiträgen in Richtung silver dollar ersichtlich, reichlich überheblich über die Stränge schlagen. Ralf hat hier wahrlich sehr großzügig reagiert oder eher nicht reagiert, um dieser besserwisserischen Quacksalberei nicht endlich ein Ende zu bereiten. In knapp 3 Wochen Forumsaktivität wurde mit 43 Beiträgen ohnehin meist leeres Stroh gedroschen.




> Auch mache ich meine Erkrankung nicht zu meinem Lebensmittelpunkt, ich lebe damit, habe sie als chron. Erkrankung akzeptiert, und versuche weiterhin "am Ball" zu bleiben. Es funktioniert hervorragend, und schlafen kann ich nach wie vor sehrgut, mit dem Wissen, dass ich auch ohne Therapie die nächsten 10 Jahre überleben werde. 6 Jahre sind es schon.


Wenn diese Deine von AS begleitete Krankheit nicht Dein Lebensmittelpunkt ist, dann verschone doch das Forum mit Deinen mehr als überflüssigen selbstherrlichen Beiträgen. Es gibt für uns ebenfalls vom PCa Betroffene auch noch hin und wieder Grund zur zwischenzeitlichen Zufriedenheit, obwohl individuell andere Strategien zum Durchhalten bzw. Überleben gewählt wurden.

*"Ein Mann mit weißen Haaren ist wie ein Haus, auf dessen Dach Schnee liegt. Das beweist aber noch lange nicht, dass im Herd kein Feuer brennt."*
(Maurice Chevalier)

Gruß Harald

----------


## JoScho

Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen der Therapie?
  Hoffnung das der Fortschritt der Krankheit sich noch  Zeit lässt ?

  Wer mit Therapien wartet muss starke Neven besitzen. Man kann das unterschiedlich interpretieren

  Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, das sich Krebszellen irgendwann verbreiten, wann kann keiner sagen. 
  Die Konsequenz:, raus damit so schnell wie möglich.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Aber klar doch Harald_1933, und JoScho,

nicht nur Du Joscho stehst auf dem Stanpunkt das sich sich Krebszellen irgendwann verbreiten, auch Harald_1933, und die meisten Forumsteilnehmer sowieso. Und auf Grund dieser Gegebenheit ist es durchaus legitim, hier im Forum, kritisch die Verhältnismassigkeit des tatsächlichen Tumorsgeschehen zu den bestehenden Therapieoptionen zu hinterfragen, und dass es "viele Wege gibt, welche nach Rom führen." z. B. auch komplementär ausgerichtete Therapien, der Versuch sollte es zumindest Wert sein.
Liebster Harald, "natürlich gibt es für PCa-Betroffene hin-und wieder Grund zur zwischenzeitlichen Zufriedenheit." Die Betonung liegt wohl bei Deiner Aussage auf "hin-und wieder."
Dies ist auch in Beiträgen von Helena, unter "Fortgeschrittener PCa",und unter "Knochenmetastasen was tun?" von RuStra nachzulesen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Achso Harald_1933,

was die "Selbstherrlichkeit" der geposteten Beiträge betrifft, so erlaube ich mir mal, auf viele Deiner Beiträge zurückzuschauen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Achso Helmut,

büschen dünn, das.

Gruß Harald.

*"Der Ruhm vieler Propheten beruht auf dem schlechten Gedächtnis ihrer Zuhörer"*
(Ignazio Silone)

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Ach Harald_1933,

die qualitative inhaltliche Beurteilung von postings, liegen immer im Sinne des Betrachters.
Andere User hier im Forum sins da anderer Meinung, wie dies aus der Resonanz meiner PN´s hervorgeht.

z.B: _

"Da hast Du völlig recht, vor allem, weil extrem viel  Hintergrundinformationen recherchiert wurden. Deine Arbeit, ist nämlich etwas völlig anderes als die vielen  Forum-Schnellschußempfehlungen, die auf einer mehr oder weniger stark  reflektierten subjektiven Erfahrung basieren und einen PCa-Neuling  durchaus mal in eine Therapie hinein argumentieren können, die nicht die  beste für ihn ist.

Ich hoffe, dass ich später ähnlich fundiert und differenziert wie Du anderen PCa-Neulingen eine Hilfe sein kann."_

----------


## Harald_1933

Helmut a.g.,


um die Dir zugegangenen PN beneide ich Dich nicht. Möge Dir doch noch eine erkleckliche Anzahl in Deinen PC flattern.

*"Nicht die Tatsachen, sondern die Meinungen über Tatsachen bestimmen das Zusammenleben"*
(Epiket)

----------


## helmut.a.g.

stimmt Harald_1933,

diese werden nämlich langsam mühsam zu beantworten, der Zeit wegen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Was mir hier im Forum immer wieder aufgefallen ist, dass Statements in div. Postings prinzipiell mit einem Zitat, Sinnspruch, z. B.: von Ignazio Silone, oder Maurice Chevalier enden.
Liegt es daran, dass die inhaltlich gemachte Aussage dadurch auf ihre "Richtigkeit" hin "unterstrichen" werden soll, einen sogenannten "Gütesiegel" bekommt, im Kontext einer Zertifizierung nach ISO 9001, Qualitätsmangement ?

Demnach könnte dann die Redewendung, "Wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Mist, ändert sich das Wetter oder bleibt so wie es ist!", unterstrichen werden mit,

"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir ganz sicher!"

Albert Einstein

----------


## helmut.a.g.

"beim Universum bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher" sollte es heißen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,




> Helmut
> Das sich letztendlich an der Mortalität seit dem PSA-Screening sich nichts geändert hat, und nur die Diagnose "PCa" um ca. 10 Jahre vorferlegt wird, war die Entscheidung zur AS-Strategie für mich schnell getroffen.


Dies kann ich nicht so stehen lassen. Ich nehme an, dass Du den anderen Thread

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9052#post69052

nicht verfolgt hast, da Du sonst obige Aussage nicht machen könntest. Im Jahr 1986 erhielt der PSA-Test in USA die klinische Zulassung und nachstehende Grafiken zeigen die überwältigen positiven Auswirkungen dieses Testes



Und wie Du siehst ist das Ende der Fahnenstange in der Sterbezahlreduzierung noch nicht erreicht, wobei in den interessanten Altersgruppen nur etwa 45 % das PSA-Screening gemacht haben. Was für ein gewaltiges Potential ist hier noch vorhanden?
Die nächste Grafik zeigt den Metastasenrückgang beim PK-Krankheitsbild.



Diese beiden Grafiken sind so überzeugend, dass nun wirklich Schluss mit den dummen Behauptungen zur Wirkungslosigkeit des PSA-Screenings sein muss. Auch Dir empfehle ich den Thread von ebachstelze, damit Du weißt, was es heißen kann, wenn man die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten zur Vorsorge nicht nutzt.

Und nun möchte ich zu Deinem persönlichen Status kommen. Ich gratuliere Dir ganz aufrichtig zu Deinem Lebensglück einen PK zu haben mit peridiploider DNA-Verteilung und einer sagenhaften Profilerationsfraktion von 0,7 %!! Diese Diagnose erlaubt Dir natürlich gelassen der weiteren Entwicklung entgegen zu sehen, sollte Dich aber nicht dazu verleiten, aus Deiner außerordentlich günstigen Position heraus besserwisserisch anderen Betroffenen mit einer um Größenordnung ungünstigeren Position Ratschläge zu geben, die auf Deinen Status gründen. Hier etwas Zurückhaltung üben, die Ratschläge als allgemeine Hinweise oder gegebenenfalls als eigene Lebenserfahrungen deklarieren, würde sicherlich die Akzeptanz im Forum deutlich steigern.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Was mir hier im Forum immer wieder aufgefallen ist, dass Statements in div. Postings prinzipiell mit einem Zitat, Sinnspruch, z. B.: von Ignazio Silone, oder Maurice Chevalier enden.
> Liegt es daran, dass die inhaltlich gemachte Aussage dadurch auf ihre "Richtigkeit" hin "unterstrichen" werden soll, einen sogenannten "Gütesiegel" bekommt, im Kontext einer Zertifizierung nach ISO 9001, Qualitätsmangement ?


Auweia, wie kompliziert! Nun lasse man mir doch bitte mein kleines Steckenpferd, das ich seit Anbeginn in diesem Forum geritten habe. Wem es nicht gefällt, möge es doch geflissentlich überlesen, und wer es nicht begreift, erst recht.

"Wenn einer mit Vergnügen zu einer Musik in Reih und Glied marschieren kann, dann hat er sein großes Gehirn nur aus Irrtum bekommen, da für ihn das Rückenmark schon völlig genügen würde"

Albert Einstein


P.S.: @Knut,

hab Dank für die versöhnlichen Worte in Richtung Loyalität angesichts unterschiedlicher Auffassungen zum Forumsverhalten.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe heute meinen MRT-Bericht per Post bekommen (11.00h).
Alles nicht so schön, wie es vorher noch aussah.

Den ges. Bericht lade ich hoch  in meinem Profil.
Nur soviel in Kurzform:

-- leichte überschreitung der kapsel.
vermtl. tumorbildung links und rechts im bauchbereich.
links scharfe, rechts unsccharfe abgrenzung.
lympfknoten frei --
 
das war's dann wohl.
was soll's 
Nun könnt Ihr weiter diskutieren oder auch streiten, wer Recht hatte. *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Hartmut S,

kein erfreulicher Befund, aber auch kein "Todesurteil."
Mit verlaub Hartmut, mit 12-tumorinfiltrierten Stanzen war dies eigentlich abzusehen. Deshalb war ja auch mein Apell an Dich, weitere diagnostische Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen, wie z. B. ein pathologisches Zweitgutachten. Ein erfahrener Uro-Pathologe kann sehr wohl an 12-fach-infiltrierten Stanzen eine prognostische Aussage treffen, bzgl. der pathologischen Tumorausbreitung, incl. von zusätzlichen relevanten Tumormarker, welche auch eine prognostische Aussage relevanter Therapien erlauben.
Aber dies ist ja nicht nötig, nach manchen Statements anderer User, da nach deren Vorgaben eine RPE ohnehin so oder so angezeigt sei.
Dafür wurde ich aber "Rund" gemacht.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Helmut,

welche diagnostische Möglichkeiten soll ich denn  auszuschöpfen?
Ein pathologisches Zweitgutachten? Wofür?
Oh je Helmut, der Mutmacher!?

Die Profile der User habe ich gelesen.
Na gut, da war immer noch etwas zu Retten.
In so fern (wird wohl zusammen geschrieben) habe ich ja vielleicht auch noch eine Chance.
Alles sch. . . .sse
Oh je, was ist aus mir geworden?
Nun habe ich meinen Humor auch verloren!!

Ach Blödsinn.
Ich werde meinen Humor behalten.
So schnell gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen.

Von Tabletten halte ich nicht viel.
Nun ist eher ne’ Buddel Rum angesagt.

Gruss
Hartmut

und Danke, dass Ihr da seid!
Schei… Spiel… !

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Warum ein Zweitgutachten, Zweitmeinung ?

ganz einfach, die histologische Interpretation an Stanbiopsien hat eine schlechte Reproduzierbarkeit. Zweitgutachter kommen meist zu anderen Bewertungen, und Einschätzungen. Eine DNA-Ploidebestimmung an Deinem Biopsat, z. B. durch Prof. Böcking, Düren, kann eine wichtige zusätzliche Information liefern bzgl. der Aggressivität Deines Tumors. Eine Therapieoption kann damit besser bewertet werden.

@ Knut_Krüger,

jede gemachte Aussage kann mit entsprechenden Studien belegt werden, sowohl das "Pro, und auch das "Kontra."


Die U.S. Preventive Services Task Force rät vom routinemäßigen.PSA-Test zur Früherkennung von PCa ab. 

Schroder FH, Hugosson J, Roobol MJ et al. Screening and Prostate-Cancer Mortality in a Randomized European Study. N Engl J Med 2009;NEJMoa0810084.

Stamey TA, Caldwell M, McNeal JE, Nolley R, Hemenez M, Downs J. The prostate specific antigen era in the United States is over for prostate cancer: what happened in the last 20 years? J Urol 2004; 172(4Pt 1):1297-1301

Chou R, Croswell JM, Dana T et al. Screening for Prostate Cancer: A Review of the Evidence for the U.S. Preventive Services Task Force. Ann Intern Med 2011.

Andriole GL, Grubb RL, III, Buys SS et al. Mortality Results from a Randomized Prostate-Cancer Screening Trial. N Engl J Med 2009;NEJMoa0810696.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut



> welche diagnostische Möglichkeiten soll ich denn  auszuschöpfen?
> Ein pathologisches Zweitgutachten? Wofür?
> Oh je Helmut, der Mutmacher!?


Das siehst Du vollkommen richtig. In Deiner Situation, wird eine Maximaldiagnostik zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine therapeutischen Vorteile bringen.

Es geht jetzt nur noch darum das kleine fünkchen Hoffnung auf Heilung anzunehmen oder den palitiven Weg zu beschreiten.
Für den Weg mit kurativem Ansatz gibt es die RPE mit großzügiger Lymphadenektomie oder die Strahlentherapie mit begleitender Hormontherapie. Rein gefühlsmäßig gäbe ich mir größere Chancen bei der RPE, wenn man von der nicht zu verkennenden Nebenwirkung Inkontinenz absieht. Die Auswirkungen auf die Potenz sind bei der begleitenden Hormontherapie bei und nach der Bestrahlung gleich.

Ob damit der paliative Therapieweg abgewendet werden kann ist ungewiss. Das lässt sich aber viel eher pathologisch beurteilen, wenn eine RPE mit all ihren Risiken gewählt wurde, sprich die Prostata und die entnommenen Lymphknoten dem Pathologen und Zytopathologen vorliegen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Knut, Deine Bilder kannst Du noch oft zeigen:


> Diese beiden Grafiken sind so überzeugend, dass nun wirklich Schluss mit den dummen Behauptungen zur Wirkungslosigkeit des PSA-Screenings sein muss. Auch Dir empfehle ich den Thread von ebachstelze, damit Du weißt, was es heißen kann, wenn man die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten zur Vorsorge nicht nutzt.


Sie sagen nichts über den Erfolg vom PSA Screening, denn: 

Das obere Bild (PCA Tote alte Männer) zeigt zwar eine Reduktion. Das Bild sagt aber nichts darüber, ob diese nicht durch Verbesserungen besonders bei der palliativen Krebsbehandlung herrührt: Verschiebung des Krebstodes bis zu einer anderen Todesursache. 

Das untere Bild zeigt große Fortschritte bei den alten Männern. Die sterben sowieso nicht mehr am Krebs. Bei 50 (20) von 100000 Männern unter 60 Lebensjahren wirst Du 99980 Männer kaum zum Screening bringen. 30 von 100000 Männern profitieren zunächst. Mehrere 10000 bekommen aber wegen krebsunbegründet hoher PSA Werte kalte Füße. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Freunde, ich war im Oktober 2012 für 10 Tage in der Martini-Klinik (Radikale Proststavesikulektomie b.Adenokarzinom, pT3b pN0 (0,12) R 1 L1 VO,Gleason-Score 9(5+4) und habe für die Operation von einem Prof. einschl. Biopsie, Pathologe, Narkosearzt etc. und 1-Bettzimmer komplett 15.629,00 EUR gezahlt und davon einen Eigenanteil von 1.817,00 EUR. selbst tragen müssen. Im übrigen war ich sehr zufrieden und stehe bis heute mit dem Operateur in Kontakt.

Gruss klaus 42

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Heribert,

Dein Statement ist korrekt. Du sprichst die Risiken einer RPE nur im Hinblick auf Inkontinenz. Die Risiken einer Impotenz dagegen im Zusammenhang mit einer Radatio + AHT.
Ich bin der Ansicht, dass hier richtig aufgeklärt werden sollte. HaraldS sollte auf Grund der bisherigen Daten abklären, ob bei ihm eine nervenschonende OP noch möglich ist, welche Folgekonsequenzen können sich ergeben. Auch über die restlichen Risiken einer OP, so wie diese in dem "Patientenbogen" subsummiert sind, welche vor einer Op vom Patienten zu unterschreiben sind.
Diese lesen die wenigsten.
Nur so kann eine adäquate Entscheidung getroffen werden, ohne später hardern zu müssen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut,

als eingefleischter Bedenkenträger hast Du wohl übersehen, dass ich bei dem offensichtlichen Befund der Tumor-Ausdehnung, die Chancen die Potenz zu erhalten nicht besser beurteile als bei einer Hormonblockade - also gegen null! Diese Einschränkung tritt somit in jedem Fall ein. - Es sei denn, Hartmut verzichtet vollständig auf schulmedizinische Therapien und hofft auf die Selbstheilungskräfte seines Körpers. Wie dann die verbleibende Lebensqualität in 5 Jahren aussieht, will ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Update
Profil vom 25.03.2013

Mal sehen, was gemacht werden kann.
Am Mittwoch habe ich meienen 1. Termin in Hamburg.
Am Donnerstag den 2. Termin in Kiel.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Heribert,

"ewiger Bedenkenträger" mag schon sein. Was die Potenzerhaltungswahrscheinlichkeit bei HartmutS betrifft, dürfte dies nun auch geklärt sein. Natürlich bin ich ein Gegner der REP. Was ich aber fordere ist eine aufrichtige Aufklärung sämtlicher Therapieoptionen im Hinblick auf die Risiken, und der Verhälnismässigkeit.
Für pauschalisierte einseitige Aussagen bedarf es nicht KISP.

LowRoad, hat einen ausgezeichneten Thread zum eigentlichen Tumorgeschehen, und dessen intraindividuelle Biologie eröffnet.

_"PCa: One Disease or Many ?"
 Einfach Lesenswert.


_Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich habe heute meinen MRT-Bericht per Post bekommen (11.00h).
> Alles nicht so schön, wie es vorher noch aussah.
> 
> Den ges. Bericht lade ich hoch in meinem Profil.
> Nur soviel in Kurzform:
> 
> -- leichte überschreitung der kapsel.
> ...


Dieses Posting entspricht nicht der Richtigkeit!
Ich hatte einen bestimmten Satz total falsch verstanden. 
Es wurden keine Tumore im Bauchraum festgestellt!
Update im Profil

----------


## silver dollar

Moin, Zitat aus Deinem eingegebenen Profil " V.a. kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum des Prostata-Cs. Mit möglicher Infiltration der Samenblasen rechtsseitig, darüber hinaus keine sichere Abgrenzung gegen die vordere Rektumwand.
 Kein Nachweis von hämatogenen oder lymphatischen Metastasen". Als letzte in meinen Augen überflüssige bildgebende Möglichkeit bleibt Dir noch ein PET CT. Wird aber nicht vielmehr rumkommen als Du aus der MRT Thematik kennst. Alle weiteren Diagnosemöglichkeiten Bonkhoff Faktoren DNY Cytometrie etc. geben zwar einen Aha Effekt aber sind nicht im geringsten mehr hilfreich hinsichtlich Therapierentscheidung. Damit schränken sich alle Therapieansätze auf entweder RPE mit Lymphadenektomie bei Chance auf Kontinenz und wenig Aussicht auf Potenz oder IMRT mit Hormonbehandlung, auch hier Chance auf Kontinenz, hinsichtlich Potenz bei ADT vergiss es und die Strahlentherapie ist ebenfalls nicht Potenzförderlich.  Mein Vorschlag ist immer noch trotz T3a oder T3b Risiko RPE mit der späteren möglichen Option Radiatio und dann ADT. Sollte sich der verdacht auf Kapselüberschreitung bestätigen dann würde ich bei einem 7b nicht mehr endlos mit der Therapieentscheidung warten.

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Forum-Freunde,

wir waren in Hamburg und Kiel.
2 Ärzte-Teams sind sich nach erneuter Untersuchung und der Auswertung der alten, vorhandenen Untersuchungsunterlagen einig, dass sie eine Abgrenzung zum Darm (Rektum) sehen, und somit noch gut eine OP durchführen können.

Ich habe mich für Kiel (meine urologische Praxis) entschieden, weil mein Arzt mir den besseren  Eindruck gemacht hat, dass er mit der REP gut klar kommt.
Er hatte die kleine Problematik mit dem Rektum gleich gesehen und mich beruhigen können.
Unabhängig hiervon, wäre laut Martini- Klinik auch die Davinci- Methode möglich.
Termin leider erst in 7 Wochen.

Der Termin ist nun am 09.04.13. In der Ostseeklinik Kiel.
Aufenthalt 1 oder 2 Bettzimmer (wegen meines Clusterkopfschmerzes) ca. 5 Tage.
Anschließende Reha 3 Wochen. Wo weiß ich nicht.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir etwas im Norden empfehlen?
Noch besser wäre für mich eine ambulante Reha, weil ich viel Arbeit nebenbei habe.
Unter anderen  betreuen wir behinderte Menschen. Meine Frau macht es ehrenamtlich.
Ohne mich geht es aber kaum.

Die Voruntersuchungen für den Termin sind abgeschlossen.
Ich schlafe nun gar nicht mehr.
Die Aufregung ist einfach zu groß.

Gruss
Hartmut
(auch  nach Tornesch)

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Na HartmutS,

dann kann ich Dir nur das Beste Wünschen, und für Dich hoffen,
"dass so manches nicht so heiß gegessen wird wie es gekocht wurde!"

Viel Glück.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

ich war in der Klinik Nordfriesland in Sankt Peter Ording zur Reha. 

Nette, fähige Leute - soweit alles schön, allerdings auch einiges an Leerlauf - für mich war eigentlich nur die Physiotherapie interessant - das muß auch ambulant gehen.
 Ich würde es auch ambulant machen, wenn ich wieder vor der Entscheidung stände.

Dein Doktor sollte geeignete Krankengymnasten kennen...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Hartmut, gut, dass nun eine Entscheidung da ist, wenn Du Vertrauen in das Thema Arzt in Kiel hast dann ist das schon "die halbe Miete" zum Erfolg. Hinsichtlich AHB (REHA war das einmal) entscheidet üblicherweise der Rententräger mit Einflussnahme des Patienten. Der Antrag muss bereits vom Sozialdienst der Klinik gestellt werden, Vorschlag meinerseits wäre wenn machbar St. Peter Ording.

----------


## uwes2403

Sorry für die Ungenauigkeit bei der Begrifflichkeit :-)  - den Hinweis, dass der Antrag gleich in der Klink gestellt werden muß, ist richtig und wichtig.

Im Bescheid meiner RV hieß das Ganze übrigens: "stationäre Anschlussrehabilitation"....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Mitglieder, Freude und Forum-Team,,

ich stehe kurz vor der RP.        
Ich habe nun die AHB in St. Peter Ording im Auge.
Die AOK und mein Arzt entscheiden natürlich mit.
Ich versuche aber auch eine mobile AHK (Reha)  anzustreben (wäre besser für uns, wegen der anderen Verpflichtungen  ((mehr privat)).
Fakt ist nun aber erst einmal am Mittwoch die OP.

Ich habe mir ein Einzelzimmer bestellt. 
Meine Frau meint, ich wäre schon groß, ich darf das.
Eigentlich hat sie es für mich,  ohne mein Wissen gemacht.
Sie meint es gut, weil ich seelisch nicht so gut drauf bin.
Ich habe dort auch Internet. Werde life berichten, *wenn ich darf?*

Noch etwas.
Ich habe auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt meinen Humor nicht verloren.
Als mich die Narkoseärztin fragte, ob ich noch Fragen habe, hatte ich gefragt, ob sie raucht, Alkohol trinkt und ob sie nüchtern ist bei meiner OP.
. . . . . und, das wichtigste, ob sie verheiratet ist.
Wir haben hier keine Smilis. Ich schreibe einmal *gg*

Ich bin ja nun nicht mehr ein „Erste Hilfe“ Fall.
Soll ich trotzdem in diesem Tread weiter schreiben?
Mögen mich die Moderatoren aufklären.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

alles Gute für die OP.....und die Sandmännchen sind alle gleich...lächeln Dich freundlich an und weg bist Du :-)

Weiterschreiben ? Unbedingt !

Wo ? Vermutlich eine Zeile tiefer bei den Therapien....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe nun die AHB in St. Peter Ording im Auge.
> Die AOK und mein Arzt entscheiden natürlich mit.
> Ich versuche aber auch eine mobile AHK (Reha)  anzustreben (wäre besser für uns, wegen der anderen Verpflichtungen  ((mehr privat)).
> Fakt ist nun aber erst einmal am Mittwoch die OP.



Ich kenne mich nicht aus im deutschen Gesundheitswesen.
Aber mir scheint, die Frage nach der Rehabilitation lässt sich
erst NACH der RPE feststellen. Wenn es Dein Arzt bei der OP
 richten kann, dass Du kontinent bist, stellt sich die Frage 
doch gar nicht. Was sollst Du denn dann in einer Reha?

Die erektile Funktion kommt eh erst später dran.




> Ich bin ja nun nicht mehr ein Erste Hilfe Fall.
> Soll ich trotzdem in diesem Tread weiter schreiben?


Ganz bestimmt solltes Du in diesem Faden (Thread)
weiterschreiben, um Deinen 'Fall' zusammenzuhalten.
Allenfalls könnte man den als Ganzes in ein anderes
Forum verschieben.
Diese Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt bezüglich
meines eigenen 'Blogs'

Mit den allerbesten Wünschen für die RPE,
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Horst1949

Ich schließe mich den besten Wünschen an und wünsche zusätzlich noch ein schönes voroperatives Wochenende, Dir und Deiner Frau.
Alles, alles Gute

Horst1949

----------


## JoScho

Alles Gute für die OP.
Denke gerade an die Zeit zurück. Vor jetzt genau 6 Jahren und 2 Tagen (es war Gründonnerstag) ging es mir genauso wie dir. Allerdings nicht in der Ostseeklinik sondern im UKSH.
Die dortigen Ärzte betreiben jetzt private Praxen in Kiel und haben Belegbetten in der Ostseeklinik.  Sie verstehen ihr Handwerk.
Ich drücke dir beide Daumen.

Joachim

----------


## Hartmut S

Meine OP am Mittwoch  lief leider nicht so gut wie bei Tom.
Gleich nach der OP gab es starke Nachblutungen. Die Narbe musste noch einmal geöffnet werden Ich habe davon nichts mitbekommen. Brigitte war anwesend, als ich kurz mal zu mir kam. Einen Grund gab es nicht. Ich nahm keine Medikamente.

Trotzdem soll die Op gut gelungen sein. - später mehr

Am Freitag machte ich den 1. Gehversuch unter Schmerzen.
Nachdem mir heute, Sonntag, 1 von 2 Drainagen Beuteln entfernt wurde, konnte ich etwas länger herumlaufen.
Ich hatte bis heute Mittag sehr starke Schmerzen, wegen des Katheters. Schmerzmittel halfen immer nur Stunden.
Nun geht es einigermaßen. Ich kühle alles. Habe Angst, dass es heute Abend, Nacht wieder schlimmer wird.

Ich werde morgen versuchen, weiter zu schreiben.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Hartmut,

ich hoffe, wenn du das liest, geht es dir besser und die Schmerzen sind wenigstens einigermaßen verschwunden. Ich hatte auch starke Nachtblutungen und weiß, wie diese Schmerzen sich anfühlen. Das geht aber auch vorbei. Kopf hoch!


Harti

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

diese Katheterschmerzen, bzw. Krämpfe hatte ich leider nach meiner Blasentur auch. Das ist wohl die Abstoßungsreaktion der Blase auf den Katheter, lies sich auch mit krampflösenden Mitteln immer nur stundenweise unterdrücken.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass es bald besser wird.....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

mir geht es seit heute früh besser.
Nachdem ich ein kleines Höschen angezogen-, und das unförmige Etwas da hinein gelegt hatte, war der extreme Kathederschmerz fast weg

Harti, dein  Erfahrungsbericht könnte meiner sein.
Nach der OP war ich aber schon nach 20 Minuten wieder im OP-Raum
Ich hatte kaum etwas mitbekommen.

Der postoperative Befund folgt noch.
Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, konnte die Operation sogar einseitig nerven schonend durchgeführt werden.
Na, mal gucken . . . . .

Grüsse
von Hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo Hartmut, ich bin nun wieder zurück und lese gerade , dass Du die OP hinter Dir hast. Ich hoffe Du erholst Dich schnell und gut. Eine Seite Nervenschonen ist schon einmal eine gute Nachricht (hoffe ich) Das mit der Nachblutung war nicht so toll, ist aber überstanden. Zunächst einmal Grüße an Dich und Deine Familie  -Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebes Forum,

gestern am Mittwoch, d. 17.04.2013 bin ich aus der Helios-Klinik entlassen worden.
Tut mir Leid, wenn ich das nun so schreiben muss, es war für mich die Hölle.
Dennoch denke ich, es war richtig.
Es war meine erste Operation. Sicherlich bin ich dahingehend ein „Weichei“.

Mit dem Katheder komme ich immer noch nicht klar. Habe ab und zu noch Schmerzen. Ein starkes Brennen und Probleme mit der richtigen Lage.
Die Narbe liegt seit 3 Tagen frei. Auch hier ist oft ein starkes Brennen zu spüren.
Die Bauchspannung (insbesondere beim Aufstehen) hat etwas nachgelassen.
Auch beim Sitzen habe ich noch Probleme.
9 Tage muss ich mir nun morgens noch die Thrombosespritze selber setzen.

Am Montag, den 22.April wird die Dichtigkeit geprüft, und hoffentlich der Katheder entfernt.
Danach fängt das Beckentraining an. (nicht vorher, Anweisung vom Arzt).

Der Schließmuskel war nicht befallen und konnte vollständig erhalten bleiben.
Auch konnte einseitig nerven schonend operiert werden, was mich gewundert hat.
Aber meine 2 Ärzte, die operiert haben, waren sich einig. Während der OP wurden Gewebeproben geprüft, die wohl gut aussahen.
Den richtigen Befund werde ich wohl am Montag erhalten.
Bisher wurde mir nur von meinen 2 Ärzten gesagt, dass alles gut aussieht.

Von der Helios-Klinik in Kiel war ich trotz meiner Schmerzen begeistert.
Ich möchte fast sagen, es gibt auf der ganzen Welt keine bessere Pflege und Freundlichkeit der Schwestern und Pfleger, wie in dieser Klinik.
Auch die Betreuung der Ärzte war mehr als ich erwartet habe.
Sie kamen morgens und abends zum plaudern und begutachten. Manchmal sogar noch spätabends zum dritten Mal.
Auch der Narkosearzt fragte 2 Tage nach der OP, wie es mir geht.

Nun muss nur noch der gelegentliche Schmerz weg gehen, und der blöde Katheder gezogen werden. Dann bin ich wieder fast der alte Capitano.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Update:


*Hallo liebe Freunde, liebes Forum und  liebe Mitglieder,

der Katheder wurde heute entfernt.
Die Klammern wurden entfernt.
Die beiden Pflaster der Drainagen wurden entfernt.
Es war nicht schlimm. Ich verspürte keinen Schmerz!
Der histologische Bericht lag dem Arzt vor.
Nun werde ich in den nächsten Tagen, mein Profil einmal vernünftig  auf die Reihe bringen.

Ich war dicht. Erst einmal.
Ich konnte auch bei diesem Test, des Wasser lassen’s  den Harn halten.
Sie gaben mir mittelgroße Einlagen mit.

Nun kommt wieder mein Humor, den ich immer noch nicht verloren habe:
Ich wusste nicht ob man die  Einlagen quer oder längsseits von Bord legen musste *g*
Peinlich, peinlich, denn meine medizinische Assistentin, die mich von diesem Ungeheuer befreit hatte,  hatte gleich mein Problem bemerkt, und half *g*
Diese waren aber,  nach der nach Hause – Fahrt,  trocken.

Das sagt wohl nicht viel aus, denn mein Arzt meinte, bis ich ganz trocken bin, dauert es wohl noch etwas.
Ich freue mich trotzdem.

*Ich habe eine ganz große Bitte!*
*Wer kann mir dieses nachfolgende Kauderwelsch mal richtig erklären, bzw. übersetzen?*

_Untersuchungsgut:_
_Lymphknoten beidseits 1.) rechts 2.) links_
_Klinisch bekanntes Prosata-CA_
__
_Makroskopie:_
_1.) 11 g schweres unregelmäßig begrenztes, gelbes, mittelfestes Fett-Bindegewebsexzisat, 4,5 x 2,5 cm i.D. mit 3 bis max. 1,5 cm i.D. großen tastbaren Lymphknoten._
_2.) 4 g schweres, unregelmäßig begrenztes Fett-Bindegewebsexzisat 3,5 x 2 cm i.D. mit 1 bis 1,5 cm i.D. großem tastbaren Lymphknoten. Aufarbeitung in Gänze._
__
_Mikroskopische Beurteilung:_
_1.)_ _Drei carzinomfreie regionäre Lymphknoten rechts._
_2.)_ _2.) Ein carzinomfreier regionärer Lymphknoten links._
_Jeweils geringe lipomatöse Atrophie. Allseits tumorfreies perinodales Fett-Bindegewebe._
_Noldastatus: pNO (0/4)_
__
_Datum: 22.04.2013_
__
_Noch etwas._
_Ist es normal, dass ich alle halbe stunde Harndrunk habe und es bei Entspannung  „nur plettschert.“?
_
Gruss__
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Wo ist meine Mannschaft?
Der Landgang ist beendet.

Mir geht es noch nicht so gut. Ich brauchte und brauche aktuell noch einmal Eure Hilfe!

*Mein Darm spielt verrückt.*
Es ist ein Gefühl, als wenn ich auf die Toilette muss.
Außer eine kleine Hämorride kommt aber nichts mehr, der Darm ist leer.
Dieses starke, sehr unangenehme Gefühl bleibt aber, bis auf sehr kurze Unterbrechungen.
Was kann ich dagegen tun.
Alles Andere funktioniert.
Schmerzen beim Wasser lassen ist ja noch durchaus normal. Das steht hier im Forum.

Ich stelle einmal meinen OP Bericht vorab hier rein.
Später kommt alles in die History.

Vielen Dank!
Gruss Hartmut

Anlage:

*Operationsbericht***
*Diagnose*: Stanzbioptisch gesichertes Prostatakarzinom

*Operation:* Radikale Prostatatektomie und obturatorische
Lymphadentektomie

*OP-Datum*: 10.04.2013

*Operationsverlauf:*
Patientenlagerung, orientierende digito-rektale Palpation der Prostata und Funktionsprüfung des Schließmuskels, Darmrohreinlage, Harnröhreninstillationsgel und operative 15Ch Ballon-Katheter-Einlage. Mediane Unterbauchinzision von der Symphyse bis zum Nabel, Längsinzision der Rektusfazie, Auseinanderdrängen der Rektusmuskulatur und Eröffnung des Cavum retzil, stumpfes Abschieben des Peritonealsacks beidseits nach cranil und stumpfe Eröffnung des Paravesikalraumes beidseits, Blasenhalsnähte stumpfes Auslösen des paraprostatischen und retropubischen Fettgewebes, paraprotatische Inzision der Beckenbodenfazie beidseits. Vorsichtiges Abschieben der von dorsolateral an den seitlichen Prostataränder ziehenden Levatormuskeln nach dorsal mit dem Stieltupfer. Unterfahren und weitreichende Inzision der Beckenbodenfazie parallel zum Prostataverlauf blasenhalsaufwärts. Eingehende mit der Overholt-Klemme in den freipäparierten Raum zwischen dem der Rektumvorderwand aufsitzenden Fettgewebe und Hinterfläche der Prostata überkleideten Denonviller`schen Fazie. Durch Spreizen der Klemme wird der retropostatische Raum beidseits stumpf eröffnet und die Prostatahinterfläche von der Rektumwand digital gelöst. Durchsichligatur der Venen ventral der Prostata, dann Vorlegen von Haltenähten am Blasenhals. Ventraleröffnung des Blasenhalses mit dem elektrischen Messer nach Identifizierung der Ostien und gleichzeitiges Bougieren der Harnleiter mit jeweils 8 Charr. Uretererkathetern zur Fixierung und Lokalisation der Ostien. Eröffnung des Blasenhalses dorsal, Abschieben des Rektums von den Prostatapfeilern und Absetzen der Pfeile über Klemmen mit anschließender Durchsichligatur. Ventrale Eröffnung der Harnröhre, Vorlegen des PDS 2X0 Nähten bei 2:00 und 10:00 Uhr, dann Transsektion der Harnröhrenhinterfläche und des distalen Anteils der Denonviller`schen Fazie unter Schonung des Apex. Abpräparieren des linken Gefäßnervenbündels von der dorsalateralen Seite der Prostata. Extirpation des Prostatatektomiepräparates. Vorlegen von Anastomosenähten auch bei 6:00, 7:00 und 8:00 Uhr. Sorfältige Blutstillung, danach Mobilisierung des Protatapräparates vom Blasenboden und Gabe der Prostata zur Schnellschnittuntersuchung, zur Pathologien Frau Dr. XXX. Im Schnellschnitt ergab sich ein Tumor und ptostatafreier Urethra- und Blasenhalsabsetzungsrand. Im Anschlus erfolgte eine Neurolyse des Nervus obturatorius sowie die Mobiliesierung des Lymphknotengewebes nach cranial von der lateralen Beckenwand weg. Das Resektionsgebiet erstreckt sich bis in den Winkel zwischen Nervus obturatorius und Vena iliaca exterior. Absetzen des gesamten Präparates. Kleinere Gefäße werden durch Punktoagulation versorgt. Lymphgefäße werden mit Lips versorgt. Identisches Vorgehen auf der linken Seite. Erneutes Einlegen eines 18Ch Dauerkatheters in die Blase und Blockung mit insgesamt 20 ml. Plazierung der Anastomosenähte am Blasenhals. Annähen der Blase an die membranöse Harnröhre und Knoten der Nähte von ventral nach dorsal. Einlage von zweier separat ausgeleierten 21Ch Robinson-Drainage. Bauchdeckenverschluß durch Vicrylschlinge, Subcutannaht und Klammernaht der Haut. Steriler Verband.
Schnellschnittuntersuchnung Rückruf Frau Dr. XXX: Apikaler und basaler Absetzungsrand tumorfrei. Dauerkatheter für 7  8 Tage, stationärer Aufenthalt 7  8 Tage. Heparin für insgesamt 3 Wochen. Antibiotische Prophylaxe mit Ciprofloxacin 250 mg 2 x 1 Tablette bis zum Tag der Katheterentfernung.
*
Besonderheiten:*
*Ca. 30 Minuten nach dem operativen Eingriff kommt es im Aufwachraum zu einem Blutverlust von 700 ml über die rechte Drainage, die die Indikation zur Revision nach sich zieht. Nach erneuter Eröffnung des OP-Gebietes kann nach intensivem Spülen und Koagulierens und der Einlage von Tachotam-Streifen keine weitere Blutung entdeckt werden, so dass der erneute mehrschichtige Bauchdeckenverschluß wie zuvor beschrieben erneut stattfindet.

*Anmerkung:
Mein Arzt sagt nur, das ist normal mit dem Darm.
Das kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Ich habe hier keinen ähnlichen Fall gefunden.
Die Blutwerte sind in Ordnung.
Der PSA steht nach 2 Wochen bereits auf 0,5.
Kontrollmessung erfolgt aber erst in 4 bis 6 Wochen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Wer kann mir dieses nachfolgende Kauderwelsch mal richtig erklären, bzw. übersetzen?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mikroskopische Beurteilung:_
> _1.)_ _Drei carzinomfreie regionäre Lymphknoten rechts._
> _2.) 2.) Ein carzinomfreier regionärer Lymphknoten links._
> ...



Vergiss das Kauderwelsch, lies "*pN0 (0/4)*":

Das ist eine sehr gute Nachricht. 
Von den 4 untersuchten Lymphknoten ist keiner befallen, daher pN0_. 
_
Ebenfalls eine sehr gute Nachricht ist dieser Auszug aus demOperationsbericht: 


> Im Schnellschnitt ergab sich ein Tumor und prostatafreier Urethra- und Blasenhalsabsetzungsrand.
> Schnellschnittuntersuchnung Rückruf Frau Dr. XXX: Apikaler und basaler Absetzungsrand tumorfrei.



Bei der OP ist somit kein nachgewiesenen Tumorgewebe im Körper zurückgeblieben.

Doch dies ...


> Der PSA steht nach 2 Wochen bereits auf 0,5.
> Kontrollmessung erfolgt aber erst in 4 bis 6 Wochen.


... wird man erst nach der Kontrollmessung in 4 Wochen einordnen können.


Zu den aufgetretenen Komplikationen kann ich nichts sagen, ausser  Geduld anzumahnen.
Vielleicht weiss jemand Anderes mehr dazu.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Hvielemi,

ich freue mich über Dein Posting!
Du wirst ab sofort zum Bootsmann befördert.

Spaß bei Seite, wir haben ja ein ernsthafteres Thema, leider.

Hvielemi, ich hatte da mal zwischenzeitlich im Internet geschaut.
Das hörte sich alles positiv an.
Aber ich freue mich dass du das mit deinen Augen auch so siehst. 
Das ist mehr wert, als alles andere im Internet!
Ich hatte auch noch von sehr netten Users (Harti und Frank) eine E-Mail erhalten, die es auch so sehen.

*Für die anderen Forum- Freunde, Mitglieder und Gäste ist die andere Frage noch aktuell.*
**
Es ist ein Gefühl, als wenn ich auf die Toilette muss.
Außer einer kleinen Hämorride kommt aber nichts mehr, der Darm ist leer.
Dieses starke, sehr unangenehme Gefühl bleibt aber, bis auf sehr kurze Unterbrechungen.
Was kann ich dagegen tun.

Aktuell möchte ich sagen, es geht mir seit gestern Nachmittag (Freitag 15.00h) *etwas* besser.
Mein Urologe meint dazu folgendes.
die Ultraschallbilder vom Donnerstag waren soweit OK.
Kleiner Restharn in Blase, unter Blase leichte Wasseransammlungen wegen Entfernung der Lymphen.
Blutuntersuchung hat ergeben, dass ich eine Harnwegeinfektion habe.
das Antibiotika wurde ausgetauscht und die gabe auf 2 X 500mg erhöht für 6 tage.
die Blutwerte sind sonst gut. auch irgendein Wert für den Darm wurde getestet.
Er meinte weiter, weil bei der OP ein so genanntes Darmrohr verwendet wurde, kann es zu einer Verletzung gekommen sein, die nun 1 oder 2 Blutquesen erzeugen. die sitzen nun wohl irgendwo seitlich im Enddarm, oder sonst wo, die das Druckgefühl auslösen.
eine war vermutlich bereits aufgegangen. deshalb die kurzfristige Erlösung und am Mittwoch das Blut im Stuhl.
Klingt plausibel, finde ich.
Ein Divertikel könnte auch die Ursache sein, meint er.
Nur dann müssten die Beschwerden ja meiner Meinung nach dauerhaft sein.
Zur Darmspiegelung war ich vor ca. 1 Jahr. da war alles ok. 

So, das war 's erst einmal von mir.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand das Problem eingrenzen, oder . . . 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Neues von Hartmut!

Nun hat mir weiterhin keiner geantwortet.
Das Wetter ist einfach zu gut für dieses Thema.
Ich würde auch gerne einen Kurzurlaub machen wollen.

Am Dienstag war ich ein 3.tes Mal beim Urologen.
Ich machte mir Sorgen, dass dann seine Fallpauschale nicht mehr stimmt.
Er fasste mich um, und sagte, darüber müsse ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Ich kann nach Anruf, jederzeit kommen.
Er untersuchte mich, und war sehr zufrieden. Auch mit der äußeren Wundheilung.
Die wirklich sehr gut aussieht.
Er hatte gleich gesehen, dass ich die Kur nicht angetreten habe. Er war nicht begeistert, und verschrieb mir Gymnastik, die ich in der UNI Kiel machen soll.
Die Blut- und Urin Ergebnisse bekomme ich am Donnerstag.
Weil noch einige Krusten im Urin sind, dürfte ich ruhig ein paar Bier in Maßen trinken.
Ich bin kein Biertrinker, eher trinke ich mal etwas griechischen Samos oder jugoslawischen Prosek Wein. Das soll ich aber wegen dem Darm und der Thrombosespritzen (Nachwirkungen) nicht machen.
Er verordnete mir eine Salbe und Spaziergänge, weil festgesetzte Blähungen nach einer OP nicht ausgeschlossen werden können.
Ich soll nun die Sache einfach mal etwas entspannter angehen. Falls wieder Blut im Stuhl auftritt, anrufen. (Das war bisher nicht mehr der Fall).

Nein!  Es geht mir noch nicht so gut.
Ich fühle mich nicht Yorkiwohl.
. . . . aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es manchmal besser ist, oder besser wird.

Meine Historie (Untersuchung nach der RPE) liegt mittlerweile in der Praxis.
Ich hatte sie vergessen mitzunehmen. Ich hole es nächste Woche nach, dann kommt das Ergebnis ins Profil. 
Ich denke mal, die Ergebnisse werden mich nicht von Bord hauen.
Es gibt schlimmeres, wie Horst, oder die Anderen immer sagen!


Gruss
Hartmut
. . . . und noch einen schönen Sommer/Frühlingstag 
Heute dürfen wir im Norden das erste Mal die Markise rausdrehen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Weil noch einige Krusten im Urin sind, dürfte ich ruhig ein paar Bier in Maßen trinken.
> Ich bin kein Biertrinker, eher trinke ich mal etwas griechischen Samos oder jugoslawischen Prosek Wein. Das soll ich aber wegen dem Darm und der Thrombosespritzen (Nachwirkungen) nicht machen.



 Na dann eben Schorle mit viel Wasser drin.

Uiii, hab ich gestaunt, als ich auf Kornat nichtsahnend Proschek bestellte, und dann kam dieser Vermuthwein, statt der vor meinem inneren Auge perlenden Prosecco. Ist aber ganz angenehm zu trinken als Sundowner.




> Er verordnete mir eine Salbe und Spaziergänge, weil festgesetzte Blähungen nach einer OP nicht ausgeschlossen werden können.



Spaziergänge tun auch gut, wenn man _keine_ "festgesetzten Blähungen" hat. Bewegung ist wohl das wichtigste in der Reha, aber das kann man auch ohne Animator oder wie diese Leute im Rehakliniken heissen ...




> Ich soll nun die Sache einfach mal etwas entspannter angehen. 
> 
> . . . . aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es manchmal besser ist, oder besser wird.


Na also, Geduld bringt Rosen.

Ich hatte, noch morphinbeduselt zwei Tage nach der OP in recht jämmerlichen Zustand mit meinem Urologen das Rehaziel besprochen: Da kam grad die Einladung für den exakt ein Jahr später stattfindenden "Kangaroo Hoppet", was der australische Langlauf-Ski-Marathon ist, auf meinen Tisch. der Uro meinte, während er grad eine der vielen Leitungen und Schläuche abkoppelte, Ja, das sei eine gute Idee.
Ich bin dann, obwohl ich mir das an jenem Tag nicht vorstellen konnte, tatsächlich nach Australien gereist und hab den Hoppet angefangen. Leider aber nicht fertiglaufen können, denn die AHT hatte mir zu sehr zugesetzt.
Ich erzähl das nicht wegen der AHT, sondern wegen der gewaltigen Erholung, die innerhalb eines Jahres stattfindet, auch wenn ich das Ziel nicht ganz erreicht hatte.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad





> Heute dürfen wir im Norden das erste Mal die Markise rausdrehen


.
Und ich dreh sie wieder rein, denn hier im Tessin, wo ich Gartenarbeit erledigen sollte, regnet es fast ohne Unterbruch.


Acha ja, Capitano, Dank für die Ernennung zum Bootsmann.
Wann darf ich mich als Segeltrimmer, Navigator und Fenderbursche an Bord melden?
So ein Segeltörn ist auch ein ordentliches Reha-Ziel, da helf ich doch gerne!

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat:* "Acha ja, Capitano, Dank für die Ernennung zum Bootsmann.
Wann darf ich mich als Segeltrimmer, Navigator und Fenderbursche an Bord melden?
So ein Segeltörn ist auch ein ordentliches Reha-Ziel, da helf ich doch gerne!" *Zitat Ende
*

Oh ja, Kanrad, gerne!

Nicht als Fenderbursche, eher als Reiniger für die Maschine! (wo sind die smilis?) *gg*
Ich habe ein älteres Motorboot, keinen schönen Segler.

Obwohl wir uns noch gar nicht so lange kennen, bist du mir sehr vertraut geworden.
Aber Vorsicht! - Ich rauche wieder seit 4 Wochen, durch den Streß.
Ich war viele Jahre rauchfrei. Bin nun auch wieder der einzige in der Familie.
Na ja, das bekommen wir auch noch auf die Reihe?!- Es gibt schlechteres.

Rest folgt später . . . . 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

heute habe ich meinen End-Bericht erhalten.
Viel schlauer geworden bin ich nun nicht.
Am 16.5. habe ich u.a. einen Besprechungstermin beim Urologen.
Ich stelle diesen Bericht einmal vorab hier rein.
Mein Profil werde ich später mal vernünftig vervollständigen.
Derzeit habe ich immer noch sehr oft dieses unangenehme Darmdruckgefühl.
Wenn das nicht wäre, würde ich sagen, ich fühle mich sehr gut.
Eine gestrige Untersuchung beim Proktologen hat nichts ergeben.


Gruss
Hartmut

_Untersuchungsgut:____Prostataresektat_
_Klinisch bekanntes Prostatakarzinom_
__
_Makroskopie:_
_67g schweres, 5,5 x 3,5 x 3 cm i.D. großer Prostata mit anhängend bis 1,5 cm Samenblasen beidseits und bis 1,5 cm Samenleiter beidseits._
_Prostataresektat, 3,5 x 4,5 x 3,5 cm mit Sameleiterstumpf beidseits und 2 x 1,5 x 1 cm Samenblasen beidseits. Die Resektionsränder werden von 9-13 Uhr blau und 3-9 Uhr schwarz makiert._
_Aufarbeitung wie folgt:_
_Apikale Resektionslinie rechte Hälfte_
_Schnellschnitt 2. Parafinschnitt_
_Apokale Resektionslinie linke Hälfte_
_Schnellschnitt. 4. Parafinschnitt_
_Apokale Resektionslinie linke Hälfte_
_Schnellschnitt. 6. Parafinschnitt_
_Apokale Resektionslinie linke Hälfte_
_Schnellschnitt. 6. Parafinschnitt_
_Apokale Resektionslinie linke Hälfte_
_Schnellschnitt. 8. Parafinschnitt_
_Rechter Prostatalappen, Anschnitte mit Kapseldarstellung._
_9. Apikal. 10. Zentral. 11. Basal_
_Linker Prostatalappen. Anschnitte mit Kapseldarstellung._
_12. Apikal. 13. Zentral. 14. Basal_
_Periuretale Zone (erste Lamelle nach Schnellschnitt)._
_15. Apikal. 16. Basal_
_Samenblasen mit Übergang in die Prostata basal._
_17. rechts. 18. links_
_Absetzung der Samenleiter_
_19. rechts. 20. links_
_Schenllschnitt von 10.04.2013 (Dr. Pauser an Dr. Seif): carzinimfreie Resektionsränder apikal und basal._
__
_Mikroskopie: 1.-.8. Carzinimfreie tuschemarkierte Resektionsränder. Angrenzend tumorfreies Prostatadrüsengewebe._
__
_9.  14.. Auf allen Schnitten sieht man ausgedehnte Anteile des bioptisch gesicherten gering differenzierten azinären Prostatacarzinoms mit überwiegend konfluierendem Drüsenwachstum zwischen präexistenten Prostatadrüsen. Hoher Kemmalignitätsgrad. Deutlich vergrößerte Zellkerne und prominente Nukleoli. Überwiegend subkapsuläre Infiltration, lateral seitlich auf die Prostata begrenzt. Periurethal zentral eine benigne Ptostatahyperplasie mit teils zystisch dialierten hyperplastischen Drüsen. Größter zusammenhängender Durchmesser rechts in 9., 10. und 11. 3 cm links in 13. und 14. 3 cm._
_15. und 16. tumorfreies apikalnahes Protatagewebe mit Ademonknoten._
_17. und 18. Samenblasen beidseits mit ausgedehnter Carinominfiltration zwischen präexistenten Samenblasendrüsen, infiltrierend in glatt muskulären subepithelialen Drüsenanteil wachsend. Periglanduläre Fett-Bindegewbsinfiltration dorso-basal mit Perineuralscheideninfiltration. Schmale tumorfreie äußere Fett-Bindegewebszirkumferenz._
_19. und 20. Carzinomfreie Samenleitersegmente beidseits._
__
_Beurteilung:_
_Prostataresektat mit einem bilateral ausgedehnten gering differenzierten azinären Protatacarzinom, Gleason-Score 4 + 3 = 7b mit beidseits Infiltration in die Samenblase und periprostatischer Weichgewebsinfiltration dorso-basal im Bereich des Samenblasenansatzes. Carzinomfreie Resektionsränder allseits. Vier carzinomfreie extra übersandte Lypmphknoten._
__
_Tumorstadium: pT3b, L0, V0, pN0 (0/4), R0, G3_
_ICD-10 C61, ICD-O M 8140/3_
__

----------


## W. Werner

Glückwunsch: Dann sollte alles raus sein (R0 = kein Tumor in den Schnitträndern). Ich wünsche Dir, daß es so bleibt!
cu
Wolfgang

----------


## Frank1958

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Toi toi toi und alles Gute.

----------


## JoScho

War schon recht kritisch,aber sollte alles raus sein. Deine Probleme im Dambereich werden dich noch einige Zeit begleiten gehen aber vorüber.
Gruß an Dr.Seif

----------


## priceless68

> P.S:
> 
> Bezüglich einer RPE ist anzumerken, dass die Nebenwirkungen im Verhältnis zum Therapieerfog abzuwägen gilt.
> Das eine nervenschonende OP bei Dir durchzuführen ist mag ich bezweifeln, sowie der Garant der Kontinenz, bei Deinem T-Stadium.
> Der weitere Verlauf nach RPE, wird dann erfahrungsgemäss eine Radatio der Protataloge.
> Was bringt Dir dann eine RPE, außer einer Tumormassenreduzierung, welche ohnehin obsolet wäre.
> Dann lieber gleich sich mit anderen Therapieoptionen auseinandersetzen.
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, Urologe "fs", und den Strahlentherapeuten "Daniel Schmidt" hier im Forum über eine persönliche Nachricht (PN) zu kontaktieren.
> 
> Gruß Helmut



Hallo Helmut,

das Einzige, was was an deinem Posting sinnvoll ist, ist der Rat "urologe" oder "Daniel Schmidt" zu kontaktieren. Den Rest kannst du dir in Zukunft einfach nur sparen. Solche Beiträge sind für Betroffene, die gerade erst mit der Diagnose konfrontiert wurden, alles andere als hilfreich.

Harti

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Prostata-Freunde, 
nee, hört sich blöd an . . . 

Liebe Freunde,

ich glaube, das Beckenboden-Training hat den Durchbruch gebracht.
Ich hatte seit der Kathederentfernung keine 24 Std. durchgehend Ruhe mit dem Darm.
Nun sind die Beschwerden so gut, wie weg.

Die sehr nette Therapeutin erklärte mir, dass wir auch noch einen inneren Muskel für den Darm haben. Den musste ich dann erst einmal (nach Anweisung) finden und dann trainieren. Das habe ich zu Hause fortgesetzt.
Der Äußere macht sich nur bemerkbar, wenn man den Po zusammenkneift. Der funktionierte aber bei mir von Anfang an.
Tja, der Mensch ist eine Sensation. *g*
Mich wundert, dass nicht so viele Menschen nach der RPE betroffen sind.
Auch über die Suche konnte ich im Forum nichts finden.
Deshalb setze ich das Wort Darmdruck für die Frischlinge hier rein.

Egal, was nun noch diskutiert wird. Die RPE war die richtige Entscheidung.
Ich möchte nicht, dass dieser Krebs mit mir macht, was er will. 
Vielleicht manchmal auf die Hormonbehandlung nicht anspricht, sich gegen eine Bestrahlung zur Wehr setzt, und später doch streut.
Ich hatte es im April sehr genau abgewogen. Bei meiner Entscheidung haben mir die vielen Beiträge von Euch sehr geholfen.
Hierfür noch einmal ein ganz großes Danke!.
Auch an die, die nicht für eine OP tendiert hatten!

Anfangs hatte ich eine sch . . . . Angst!
Als mich dann einige Mitglieder bereits der Pathologie zuordneten, wurde mir ganz komisch.

So schwer wie es mir fiel. Ich hatte meinen April-Urlaub nach Spanien nicht angetreten.
Ich hatte sehr viele Profile der User gelesen. Der Krebs soll ja eigentlich langsam wachsen. Dieses war aber bei einigen wenigen nicht der Fall.
Das hatte mir zu Denken gegeben.

Egal wie es nun weiter geht. Auch mit diesen nicht so berauschenden End-Daten kann man wohl leben.
*Leben!*  Das ist das Zauberwort!  Und das will ich!
Die Kontinenz ist bei mir zurzeit gut bis sehr gut. Abwarten müsste ich die erste Kältewelle. Bis dahin kann ich ja noch üben.
Ob nun die derzeitige Impotenz bleibt, oder in einem Jahr verschwindet, ist mir eigentlich auch fast egal. Mit 60 Jahren hat man(n) sich fast ausgetobt. *g*
Vielleicht schenkt mir ja später einmal jemand eine weibliche Gummipuppe zum Üben *g*

Falls es nun doch nicht so bleibt, wie mein Arzt der Meinung ist, habe ich immer noch 2 weitere viel versprechende Optionen, die mir mindestens 10 oder vielleicht sogar 20 Jahre bringen.
Ich denke auch, dass jede Art der Voruntersuchung nicht genau das bringt, was später 
nach einem Bauchschnitt zu Tage kommt. Das war für mich auch entscheidend, weil vieles in den Profilen später korrigiert wurde. (siehe mein schlechtes MRT), das tatsächlich sehr schlecht für eine richtige Diagnose ist.

Viele haben mich in einer PN gefragt, warum bei mir nur 4 Lymphknoten entfernt wurden.  Ich weiss es nicht genau, aber hier mal ein interessanter Link dazu:
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/W%C3%A4chterlymphknoten

Ich denke mein Arzt versteht etwas von seinem Handwerk. Er hat in der Vergangenheit auch einige Erfolge mit den Behandlungsmöglichkeiten in der Botox- Anwendung erzielt.

Die Zukunft müssen wir nun einmal abwarten.
Ich fühle mich nach der RPE, einmal abgesehen von dem Darm, sehr gut und auch psychisch wohl, und habe meinen Humor im nach hinein doch behalten.

@joachim, ich werde Dr. Seif grüssen.
Ich denke, dass wir da einen guten Operateur gefunden haben.
Vielleicht mag er keine Därme, aber sein Handwerk versteht er dennoch.


Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich glaube, das Beckenboden-Training hat den Durchbruch gebracht.
> Ich hatte seit der Kathederentfernung keine 24 Std. durchgehend Ruhe mit dem Darm.
> Nun sind die Beschwerden so gut, wie weg.



Gratuliere! Nun einfach nicht mit dem Training nachlassen, mit dem Rauchen wieder aufhören,
und dann bleibt das gut.




> *Leben!*  Das ist das Zauberwort!  Und das will ich!


Das tönt wirklich gut. Weiter so!




> Die Kontinenz ist bei mir zurzeit gut bis sehr gut. Abwarten müsste ich die erste Kältewelle.



Nur Geduld, jetzt kommt erst mal die Hitzewelle dran als Test für den Darm.
Bis die Kälte wieder kommt, sind die unmittelbaren Folgen der OP längst abgeklungen.




> Viele haben mich in einer PN gefragt, warum bei mir nur 4 Lymphknoten entfernt wurden.


Da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander.
Mein Urologe hat sogar nur zwei Knoten erwischt, beide positiv. 
Damit war die Kernaussage N1 erbracht.
Die einen wollen eben den Lymphabfluss nicht allzusehr behindern, 
andere wollen maximal viele Knoten erwischen, in der Hoffnung,
dann auch alle bereits positiven Knoten dabeizuhaben.
Bei Dir wird es hinreichend sein mit diesen vier Knoten, denn es ist
schon sehr unwahrscheinlich, das nachgeschaltete Knoten positiv wären.
Das N0 ist also eine durchaus wohlbegründete Aussage, trotz dem
geringen Umfang der Lymphadenektomie.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%A4chterlymphknoten

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS:  
Ich freu mich auf den Job als Fenderbursche auf Deinem alten Dampfer!

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Hartmut,

das hast du sehr schön geschrieben!


Harti

----------


## JoScho

> Gratuliere! Nun einfach nicht mit dem Training nachlassen, mit dem Rauchen wieder aufhören,
> und dann bleibt das gut.
> 
> 
> Das tönt wirklich gut. Weiter so!
> 
> 
> Nur Geduld, jetzt kommt erst mal die Hitzewelle dran als Test für den Darm.
> Bis die Kälte wieder kommt, sind die unmittelbaren Folgen der OP längst abgeklungen.
> ...




     Das Lymphknoten Problem.   


  Einige Kliniken entfernen wenig, andere maximal.


  Die Meinungen sind da geteilt.


  Fakt ist das ein Karzinom egal welcher Art zuerst lumphogen metastiert.

  Deswegen habe ich mich damals für die Uniklinik Kiel entscheiden welche eine Lymphknoten Entfernung mittels sentinell Technik durchführt.

  Untersuchungen beweisen das PK mit Gleason =< 3 überhaupt nicht metastiert.

Leider weiß man postoperativ nicht ob der Gleason besteht.

  Bei der Sentinell  Op wird am Tag vor der Op ein Radiofarmarkon in die Prostata gespritzt und am Folgetag (Tag der Op) die Lymphknoten mittels Gammasonde gesucht.

  Bei mir erfolgte die Op am zweiten Tag.
 Auf meine Frage ob die Entfernung der Lymphknoten noch optimal  gegeben war antwortete mein Operateur (Pd. Dr. Seif)--- wäre bei ihnen auch nicht nötig gewesen,aber das weiß man vorher nicht.
( inzwischen sind alle damaligen (2007) Operatere des UkSh (Pd. Dr.Seif; Pd. Dr.van der Horst ;Prof. Dr. Braun; Prof. Dr. Hautmann)) niedergelassen.)

  Egal bei mir wurden 15 Lymphknoten entfernt.
  Weniger wären bei mir auch gut gewesen da alle entfernten Lymphknoten Karzinom frei waren.

Aber das weiß man vorher nicht.

Wie auch immer durch die Vielzahl der entfernten Lymphknoten habe ich keine Probleme. Sicher ist sicher.(zumindest mit 46.)

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,

Danke für die letzten Rückmekldungen!
das Wetter ist bei uns im Norden nicht berauschend. Ich habe gestern einmal mein Profil geordnet und vervollständigt.

Leider war ich mit meinem Darmproblem mal wieder zu voreilig.
Ich bekomme kaum noch Schlaf.
Der Proktologe  meinte, wenn es nicht besser wird, soll ich in 8 Wochen wieder kommen.
Ob mit oder ohne Flohsamen oder Laktose, dass halte ich nicht durch.
Am Dienstag rufe ich die Patientenberatung an. Mal sehen, welcher Arzt mir da ein CT oder MRT verordnen kann.
Ich hab nun auch echt die Schn . . . voll.

Eine erneute Harnwegsinfektion wird behandelt.
Ansonsten geht’s mir gut. Die Kontinenz ist nun auch voll wieder hergestellt.
Nur noch leichte kurze Schmerzen im Bauchbereich beim Husten.
Das Beckenbodentrainig läuft weiterhin.

Konrad, ich gebe dir noch meine Telefon Nr. für Spanien.
An Bord habe ich eine Feinstaubmaske und eine zusätzliche Wäscheklammer für die Nase.
Na, mal gucken . . . 

Joachim, unser Arzt hat sich über den Gruß sichtlich gefreut.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass er sich sofort erinnerte.
Er meint, das mit den Lympfen wäre ok bei mir.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Hartmut,
 Es wird besser mit dem Darm.
Kann aber dauern. Bedenke die Prostata grenzt unmittelbar an den Darm. Bei mir sind die Schmerzen nach 8 Wochen verschwunden und nach einem halben Jahr wieder gekommen. Waren zwar nicht mehr stark aber unangenehm. Es brauchte 4 Jahre bis alles wieder OK. war.
Also Geduld auch wenn es schwer fällt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh je,

wenn es dann das gleiche Problem mit dem Darm ist (Meine Symptome sind in diesem Tread beschrieben), besteht ja fast noch Hoffnung.
Sollte dir noch irgendetwas einfallen, wie du es damals lindern konntest, so lass es mich bitte wissen.
Sei es eine Wärmflasche oder eine Flasche Wein. Außer Alkohol habe ich schon alles probiert. Auch ein Sonnenbad hat nicht geholfen.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,

das Darmproblem hat sich gebessert.
Ich hatte eine Antibiotika Resistenz.
Der Keim heisst:  Staphylococcus epidermidis
Nun bekommen wir wohl die Harnwegsinfektion, und vielleicht auch den Darm ganz in den Griff.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Mir geht es seit ein paar Tagen gut!
Auch die Harnwegsinfektion ist momentan finito.

Helmut, du bist doch gar nicht so schlecht, wie du schreibst. *g*
Bevor wir nun Tom seinen Tread verschandeln, können wir hier unseren Frust ablassen.
*Das war nun Spaß!
*Ich habe meinen Humor wieder gefunden.
Es kann nur besser werden, auch mit dem "Zyniker" *g*

Nein, ich habe dein Posting sicherlich falsch verstanden.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir Feinde... mmmhhh äähh, Freunde bleiben.
. . . .oder zumindest das Ganze in einem guten Licht sehen.
Wir sind ja beide von dem Sch... betroffen.

___Entgiftungstherapien etc. nach Lothar Hirneise, und Larry Clapp._
_vitale zirkulierende Tumorzelle im peripheren Blutkreislauf"

_Nun weiss ich, warum ich diche als Zyniker betitelt habe.
Sorry Helmut! Ich hatte dein Profil zu spät gelesen.

Ich glaube, so eine Kur gibt es nicht wirklich.
Ich habe auch schon von einer Entschlackung des Darms gehört, welches blödsinn ist.

Irgendwie hatte "silberdollar" wohl recht.
__
Ich wünsche dir für die anstehende RPE alles Gute!

Gruss
Hartmut
_
_

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harmut S:

gut zu wissen, dass Du Deinen Humor wieder gefunden hast. Und wie Du nun für Dich selbst heraus finden konntest "führen viele Wege nach Rom."
Meiner wird allerdings "in tausend kalten Winter´n" nie über eine RPE führen.
"Freunde" im Kontext zu unserem gleichen, aller Sch...." gerne.
Auch ich hatte zu Anfangs die gleiche "sch---Angst", welche, ausnahmslos, jeder Neudiagnostizierte erlebt."
Du hattest das "Glück" gehabt gleich auf KISP aufmerksam zu werden, ich dagegen erst ca. 2 Jahre später. Auf eigene Recherche etc. war ich angewiesen, musste meine eigene Meinung bilden, ohne jegliches feedback von Betroffenen. Danach kam dann KISP. Meine jetzige Einstellung zu invasiven Therapien resultiert aus der Plausibilität, welche ich durch die vielen Beiträge hier im KISP, Aufsätze, Texte etc., ableiten konnte.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Helmut,

du hast Recht, ich hatte Glück gehabt, dieses Forum schnell zu finden.
Warum hattest du kein Glück? Besteht dieses Forum nicht schon länger?

Als ich vor ca. 8 Jahren meine Retroperidonale Fibrose bekam, musste ich mich in einen Rheuma-Forum austauschen, weil die Krankheit sehr selten war.
Ich hatte Hilfe gefunden. 
Danach haben wir (die Betroffenen) selbst ein Forum erstellt.
http://www.morbusormond.de/index.html

Es tut mir leid, dass du aufgrund deiner Internet-Unkenntnis,  nicht sofort den richtigen Draht zu unserer PK - Krankheit gefunden hast.
Das ist nun nicht zynisch von mir gemeint! *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

Das KISP Forum hatte es vorher schon gegeben. Nach dem Hinweis, 2008, von m. Urologen (hatte diesen eigentlich wegen einer Penisverkrümmung aufgesucht), dass mein PSA-Quoitient (0,12) eher auf einen "bösartigen" Prozess tendiert, bin ich ins Internet und habe gegoogelt. Wußte damals nicht was es mit dem PSA auf sich hat, und was das überhaupt für ein Blutmarker ist. Diesen hatte ich mal im September 2006 auf anraten meines Hausarztes bestimmen lassen (tPSA von 2,27 ng/ml.) Für ihn war er unauffällig, und dabei belies ich es auch.

Bei meinen PSA-Internetrecherchen stieß auf eine Kurzinfo über PSA-Parameter, und wie diese zu Interpretieren sind. Herausgegeben vom deutschen Krebsforschungsinstitut in Heidelberg.
Ich setzte mich dann per Kontaktemail an dieses Institut, und wurde an eine junge Wissentschaftlerin verwiesen, die sich speziell damals mit dem PCa beschäftigte. Zu ihr entwickelte sich ein Emailkontakt von ca. 1,5 Jahren.
Sie klärte mich auf, versorgte mich mit Links neuester Forschungsergebnisse, über die Biologie des PCa`s schlechthin, Tumorbiologie, Bildgebende Verfahren und deren Aussagekraft, Diagnostische-Allternativen zu Stanzbiobsien, sämtliche schulmedizinische Therapieoptionen mit ihren Vor-und Nachteilen. Sie war es auch, die mich auf komplementärmedizinisch ausgerichtete Therapien aufmerksam machte, usw. u. sofort. Kurzum, das komplette Spectrum rund um das Prostatakarzinom.

Gruß Helmut

Durch einen Link in eirgendeinem Artikel, kam ich dann 2010 auf KISP.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,
liebe Forum-Mitglieder,

am 10.04.13 wurde bei mir eine  RPE durchgeführt.
Der erste PSA Wert,  2 Wochen danach gemessen (0,50)
Gestern habe ich nun nach ca. 3 Monaten meinen neuen Wert erhalten.
Er liegt bei 0,01
Mit den Nullen komme ich noch nicht klar.
In Tom’s Tread hatte ich 0,001 geschrieben. – Keine Ahnung was nun richtig ist.
Tom hatte 0,03
Wenn ein Anruf vom Urologen kommt, ist die Aufregung groß.
Na ja, nicht wirklich, denn sterben müssen wir ja alle einmal.
Aber der Anruf war dennoch aufregend.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Eigentlich hatte ich einen PSA Wert von 0,0000000 erwartet.
Was ist denn nun richtig.
Müssen Tom, oder meine Wenigkeit, sich sorgen machen?
Ein liebes Mitglied hat mich bereits in den ersten Stunden etwas beruhigen können.
Im Unterbewusstsein ist die Aufregung aber wohl noch nicht ganz weg.
Welcher Wert ist nach 3 Monaten noch im Grenzbereich?

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mich noch einmal bei allen bedanken, die mir zu Anfang in meiner Not geholfen haben.
Insbesondere bei Horst, Konrad, Guenther, Frank, Harti, Uwe, Joachim, Harald, Heribert, Tom, Spertel,  
und im Nachhinein auch bei Helmut.

Nette Grüsse
Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmut,



> Eigentlich hatte ich einen PSA Wert von 0,0000000 erwartet.


Das würde voraussetzen, dass man einen Wert von 0,0000001 ng/ml noch messen könnte. Kann man aber nicht. Lies doch in diesem älteren Beitrag das immer wieder gern zitierte Gleichnis des Prof. Semjonow (Uniklinik Münster) mit den vier Stück Würfelzucker im Münsteraner Aasee. Der Aasee hat eine Fläche von 40,2 ha und ist bis zu zwei Meter tief.

Hochsensitive Messverfahren können bis zu 0,001 ng/ml messen, aber nicht jedes Labor verfügt über ein solches Messverfahren. Gängig ist z. B. ein unterer Grenzwert von 0,07 ng/ml - alles was niedriger ist, wird dann als <0,07 ng/ml angegeben, wobei die Laborkräfte das "kleiner-als"-Zeichen auch schon mal vergessen, was bei manchen Patienten helle Panik auslösen kann.

Ralf

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Hartmut,

ich denke, Ralf hat schon für Beruhigung gesorgt? Dein Wert ist "unter der Nachweisgrenze" - also absolut super!

Weiter so...

Harti

----------


## Hartmut S

Vielen Dank, Ralf ud Harti,
der ältere Beitrag war auch hilfreich.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich melde mich noch einmal, weil eine Unklarheit wegen meines PSA-Wertes vorlag.
Irgendwie hatte ich da etwas durcheinander gebracht, oder es wurde etwas verwechselt.
Das werde ich später noch klären. Momentan möchte ich darüber nicht öffentl. Schreiben.

Tatsache ist:
Ca. 2 Wochen nach der RPE wurde ein PSA von 0,500 gemessen.
12 Wochen später wurde ein PSA von 0,345 gemessen (gleiches Labor)
Nun, nach weiteren 2 Wochen später erhielt ich das Ergebnis 0,28 vom Internisten  (anderes Labor).

Einige Wochen zuvor, zwischendurch, hatte ich auch noch einmal vom Hausarzt messen lassen. Die Werte konnte ich aber nicht auswerten. Da hatte ich mehrere PSA Werte, drunter auch einer mit vielen Nullen. Die hatten wohl nicht bemerkt, dass meine Prostata de-installiert wurde.

Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich meinen Urologen erreichen.
Wir sollten nun erst einmal die nächste Messung Ende September abwarten.
Offensichtlich dauert es manchmal etwas länger, bis der Wert auf Null fällt.
Ich weiß es nicht, sehe es nicht so dramatisch.
Im nächsten Leben werde ich sowieso als Ratte geboren.
10 Jahre Leben sind, dank der RPE erst einmal gesichert.
Für 20 Jahre wird es wohl nicht mehr reichen.
Laut Statistik sterbe ich ja bereits vorher, durch Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall, oder einem anderen bösartigen Tumor.
Natürlich kann ich auch zwischenzeitlich mit dem Auto, bei 280 von der Autobahn abkommen. Direkt in die Hölle oder Richtung Himmel.  :Blinzeln: 

So, das wars erst einmal in Kürze.
Der Humor ist noch geblieben.  :Blinzeln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Der Humor ist noch geblieben.


Moin,

das ist erstmal die Hauptsache....

280 ? Was fährst Du denn für ein Auto ? :-)

Das mit dem PSa finde ich seltsam...ich war nach 3 Monaten bei 0,38 (kam allerdings von 69), woraufhin dann die nun seit 2 Wochen abgeschlossene Bestrahlung eingeleitet wurde.

Ich habe von einer Halbwertzeit von rund 3 Tagen bei PSA gelesen....hatte auch erst gehofft, dass es eben Fälle gebe, bei denen es länger dauert, bis die Nachweisgrenze errreicht wird.
Dies hielt mein Urologe allerdings für unwahrscheinlich.

Aber vielleicht haben Sie ja bei dir noch ein wenig - gesunde - Prostata dringelassen, die noch PSA produziert.

In 6 Wochen bist Du schlauer - alles Gute dafür...

Beste Grüße 

Uwe

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo,
> 
> ich melde mich noch einmal, weil eine Unklarheit wegen meines PSA-Wertes vorlag.
> Irgendwie hatte ich da etwas durcheinander gebracht, oder es wurde etwas verwechselt.
> Das werde ich später noch klären. Momentan möchte ich darüber nicht öffentl. Schreiben.
> 
> Tatsache ist:
> Ca. 2 Wochen nach der RPE wurde ein PSA von 0,500 gemessen.
> 12 Wochen später wurde ein PSA von 0,345 gemessen (gleiches Labor)
> Nun, nach weiteren 2 Wochen später erhielt ich das Ergebnis 0,28 vom Internisten – (anderes Labor).


Hallo Hartmut,
der Verlauf lässt mich vermuten, dass ein positiver Lymphknoten übersehen und deswegen nicht entfernt wurde.
Zunächst hat das keine Konsequenzen, nur, falls der urologische Kollege auf die Idee kommen sollte, die Prostataloge zu bestrahlen
sollte vorher (ab PSA 0.6 - 0.8) eine F18-Cholin-PET/CT gemacht werden.
Denn stimmt meine Vermutung würde die Bestrahlung mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ausser Nebenwirkungen nichts bringen.
Was Sie machen können um Zeit zu gewinnen ist, wie in der ARTS Studie (Auszug hier im Forum) mit Avodart den Verlauf bis
zurNOtwendigkeit einer Intervention zu dämpfen, damit Sie dann doch die 20 Jahre erreichen :-)))

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Uwe, hallo FS,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich hatte vorher schon einmal in deinen Profil geschaut.
Die Prostata ist bei mir vollständig raus.
Ich hatte gedacht, das es vielleicht etwas mit meiner retroperitoneale Fibrose zu tun haben könnte. Ich denke aber eher, dass ist nur eigenes „Schönreden“

Da denkst du, nach der blöden  RPE ist alles überstanden, und nun geht’s weiter. . ?!
Mich macht das alles ein wenig nervös. 
Die OP war aber dennoch die bessere Entscheidung in meinem Fall. Da war ja schon einiges aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Ohne Behandlung hätte ich wohl in 5 Jahren alt ausgesehen.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob mir eine andere Therapie gut getan hätte.
Ich habe ja 2 andere bekannte Vorerkrankungen. Den Clusterkopfschmerz mit eingeschlossen.
Gerade der reagiert unangenehm auf viele Medikamente.

Was ich für ein Auto fahre?
Einen Smart. Samstags nachts miete ich mir ab und zu mal eine Corvette C7  :Blinzeln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
 
 
Hallo FS,

herzlichen Dank für den sehr hilfreichen Tipp!
Mal sehen, was meine Ärzte, aus meiner urologischen Praxis Ende September vorschlagen.
Es ist gut, wenn man dann ggf. auf etwas aufmerksam machen kann. 

Die Studie sagt mir als Laie nicht viel.
Kann man nicht, wenn Ihre Vermutung zutrifft,  ggf. den lokalisierten Lymphknoten entfernen?
Ich hoffe, es eilt nun nicht so sehr, und ich kann dieses Mal im Oktober trotzdem meinen „Arbeits-Urlaub“ antreten. Im April musste ich ja bereits alles canceln.

Bis auf ein paar Hitzewallungen in der Nacht, und einen nächtlichen Toilettengang, geht es mir seit längeren sehr gut.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Kaviarfresser, Thunfischfresser
und liebe Freunde,

heute habe ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert erhalten.

Die Daten:
RPE  im April
PSA im Mai: 0,500
PSA im  August 0,345
PSA im September: 0,235 -  (17.09.13)

Meine sehr seltenen Vorerkrankungen sind  im Profil nachzulesen. 
Unter anderen auch meine retroperitoneale Fibrose (Morbus Ormond) 
Das ist eine gutartige Gewebswucherung, die den Tumormarker extrem ansteigen lässt.
Keine Ahnung, wie es sich mit dem Körper verhält.
Der Arzt meint, abwarten. Momentan nichts machen. -  Auch keine Behandlung mit Avodart.

Ich bitte Euch, soweit möglich, um eine Einschätzung.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Hartmut,

an deiner Stelle würde ich nochmal drei Monate warten.
Knapp über 0,2 ist ja nur etwas über den Grenzwert und deine PSA Tendenz ist ja fallend.

Weiterhin alles Gute

Tom

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,
hallo Tom,

danke für die PNs u. Mails!

Es ist in der Tat, ein merkwürdiges Verhalten.
Ich hatte immer schon geahnt, dass ich ein Außerirdischer bin.
Der PSA fällt, das scheint erst einmal wichtig zu sein. 
Wenn ich nun einmal weiterrechne, bin ich im Januar vom PSA befreit. 
Erwiesen scheint wohl zu sein, dass sich gesunde verbliebene Zellen nach einer RPE erholen, während Tumorzellen Selbstmord begehen.

Irgendwann gerät man auch an einem Punkt, wo man sich kaum noch Gedanken darüber macht. Nun werde ich im Oktober erst einmal nach Spanien zu meinem Boot fliegen und die restlichen Kaviardosen knacken.
Nichts, auch kein Urologe kann mich dieses Mal davon abhalten.

Tom, es wurden 0,235 gemessen.
Die Nachweisgrenze soll ja bei etwa 0,*0*2 liegen.
Na ja, mit den Nullen kam ich anfangs auch immer durcheinander, bis unser Ralf mir das mal erklärt hatte.

Gruss
Hartmut

BTW: Der Postkasten wurde geleert, sorry

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,
hallo Forum-Mitglieder,

ich melde mich von unserem Boot aus Spanien, wo wir nun erst einmal 6 Wochen verbleiben.
Private Email kann ich noch nicht beantworten, da ich den Postmaster/SMTP erst umstellen muss. Ich habe die Zahlen vergessen.
Bei 28C und immer mal Ausfall der Klima, muss das warten.

Mir geht es gesundheitlich, nach der RPE im April 2013 gut.
Nur nochl leichte Verstopfungen und leichtes drängen beim Wasser lassen erforderlich.
Das Potenzproblem hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen, nach Einnahme von zuletzt 100mg Potenzmittel einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen. 50mg hatten nichts gebracht!
Leider traten Kopfschmerzen auf. Zum Glück nur „normale“, keinen Clusterkopfschmerzen.

Nun habe ich hier so ein komisches Mittel geschluckt. Es heißt Aquilea Vigor el
Keine Ahnung, was das genau ist. Es soll übersetzt, die Blutgefäße im Stängelchen stabilisieren. Es ist sehr günstig, und hilft beim GV, ohne dieses Viagra  o.d.G.
Es ist wohl kein Ersatz, aber es beflügelt, und reicht für den „Arbeitsurlaub“.

Gruss 
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aquilea Vigor el
> Keine Ahnung, was das genau ist. 
> Es soll übersetzt, die Blutgefäße im Stängelchen stabilisieren.


Lieber Hartmut

Es ist nicht dieses vollkommen unnütze Ginseng-Präparat, das Dein
Blutstängelchen stabilisiert, sondern Du bist ganz einfach gesundet!

B... und Dir wünsch ich eine wunderbare Zeit auf dem Boot (dem alten?)
und an Spaniens sonniger Küste!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ja, das alte Boot haben wir nun erst einmal behalten. Das neue hatte ein paar Macken. Es war auch 1 Meter kürzer. 9 m sollten es schon wieder sein. Es war ein Schnellschuss.
Es ist einfach herrlich hier. Wir waren bereits ein paar mal zum baden an die Bucht geschippert.
Das alte Boot stinkt nicht nach Diesel, Das war doch nur einer meiner Späße, die ich hier nicht mehr mache. Nein, sooo alt ist es ja auch nicht.

Lieber Konrad, mein PSA war im September noch auf  0,235
Er hätte ja nach RPE 0,000 sein müssen. Ich bin nicht gesund!
Ich mache mir darüber keine großen Gedanken.
Du solltest bitte auch nicht zu viel darüber nachdenken.
Viel schlimmer, einer meiner Schwager (53) hat am Freitag die Diagnose Darmkrebs mit Leberkrebs erhalten. Eine OP ist nicht mehr möglich, Nur noch Chemo. Er bleibt nun etwas länger im Hospital. Brigitte und ich sind sehr traurig!

Gruss
auch von B (Brigitte) 
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Ist das nicht makaber?

Da fliegt oder fährt man ins Ausland,
nur damit man braun in die letzte Röhre geht, 
und danach gebräunt in die Kiste springt.
Zwischendurch stylt man sich noch einmal, damit man auch reinpasst.
Meinen Humor habe ich immer noch nicht verloren, aber Gedanken darf man sich ja mal machen.

Lieber FS,
über Ihre Meinung hat mein Arzt nur gesagt, Sie kennen ja nicht die „Hintergründe“.
Nun ja, ich bin trotzdem für andere Meinungen offen.
Mein Dr. S ist nun zum Prof. Dr. S ernannt worden.
Eigentlich sind Professoren nicht mein Ding.
Ich liebe eher das handwerkliche eines guten Arztes.
Na mal gucken, vielleicht bekomme ich ja nun eine Spender-Prostata eingepflanzt.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Wir wünschen ein gesünderes Jahr 2014!
*Nachdem mein PSA Wert auf 0,372 angestiegen ist, waren wir gestern morgen in der Sprechstunde meines Urologen.

Er hat mir das Mittel BICALUTAMID TEVA 50 mg verordnet, wovon ich 1 Tablette am Tag für 3 Monate nehmen soll.
Nach 3 Monaten wird dann der PSA Wert erneut gemessen.
Er ist der Auffassung, dass sich bereits vor oder während der OP Krebs-Mikrozellen abgesetzt hätten.
Auf Bestrahlung will er zunächst verzichten, weil der Herd erst bei einem PSA Anstieg von 1.0 , besser sogar 2.0, bildlich erkannt werden kann.

Wenn ich das nun in den letzten Monaten richtig verstanden habe, sollte doch diese Hormontherapie erst als letztes Mittel verwendet werden, oder?
Nun bin ich verunsichert.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Urologe

Aus Ihren jetzigen Verlauf bin ich doch relativ sicher, dass positive Lymphknoten vorliegen.
Leider ist unter Bicalutamid nun keine PET mehr möglich(!), da die Krebszellen nur noch geringen
bis gar keinen Cholinstoffwechsel mehr haben.
Auch steht ein Passus in der Biopsie - solide Tumorformation - das geht eher in Richtung Gleason 9.
So haben Sie statistisch eine 5.5% und bei Gleason 9 eine 17% Wahrscheinlichkeit für Lymphknotenbeteiligung.
Und es sind 4 von 25 bis 30 LK entfernt worden.
Ich hätte keine Hormontherapie empfohlen, sondern, wie schon angedeutet, bei PSA 0.6 bis 1.0 eine PET durchführen lassen,
um dann ggf. eine Nach-OP in Kauf zu nehmen.
Eine Hormontherapie in Ihrer Situation ist für mich eine Art "Aufgeben", denn im Mittel nach 27 Monaten droht die Hormoresistenz
und danach die ganze "Karriere" des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinomes.
Und dazu brauche ich die "Hintergründe" auch nicht zu kennen - die Daten sprechen eindeutig für sich.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

die Bicalutamidgabe verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht recht. Nach meinem - angelesenen - Wissen nimmst Du dir damit die Möglichkeit über Bildgebung u.U festzustellen, wo der Gegner sitzt...so wie es fs ja auch schreibt.

Als bei mir nach OP der PSA nicht weit genug absank, haben wir die Bestrahlung angesetzt, da eine R1/N1 Situation vorlag und die Wahrscheinlichlichkeit, dass sich noch Tumoranteile in der Loge und/oder Lymphabflusswegen befinden recht hoch war. Die Gabe von Hormonen stand und steht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht zur Debatte.

Auch nach meinem Verständnis ist das der letzte Pfeil im Köcher...und wie lange der Wirkung zeigt ist ungewiß.

Mast- und Schotbruch

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo FS, hallo Uwe,

Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfestellung!
*Das Medikament habe ich noch nicht eingenommen, weil es erst am Donnerstagnachmittag geliefert wird. 
*Ich habe es bereits vermutet, dass in meinem Fall noch andere Optionen möglich sind.
Ob da nun möglicherweise ein Glaseon 9 im Argen liegt, will ich nicht hoffen. 
Die Leitlinie, ist ja für einen Laien etwas unverständlich geschrieben, was die Behandlung nach einem Rezidiv betrifft.

Ich werde mir kurzfristig einen neuen Termin bei meinem Urologen holen, und versuchen, ein Gespräch auf zumindest halber Augenhöhe zu führen.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Das Medikament habe ich noch nicht eingenommen, weil es erst am Donnerstagnachmittag geliefert wird. 
> *Ich habe es bereits vermutet, dass in meinem Fall noch andere Optionen möglich sind.
> Ob da nun möglicherweise ein Glaseon 9 im Argen liegt, will ich nicht hoffen.


Lieber Captain!

Da liegt kein Gleason Score 9 im Argen.
Auszug aus Deinem Pathologiebericht :



> _Beurteilung:_
> _Prostataresektat  mit einem bilateral ausgedehnten gering differenzierten azinären  Protatacarzinom, Gleason-Score 4 + 3 = 7b mit beidseits Infiltration in  die Samenblase und periprostatischer Weichgewebsinfiltration dorso-basal  im Bereich des Samenblasenansatzes. Carzinomfreie Resektionsränder  allseits. Vier carzinomfreie extra übersandte Lypmphknoten._
> 
> _Tumorstadium: pT3b, L0, V0, pN0 (0/4), R0, G3_
> _ICD-10 C61, ICD-O M 8140/3_


Mit dieser Tumorformel brauchst Du bestimmt jetzt keine AHT, sondern
eine Zweitmeinung. Per PN hab ich Dir dazu einen Vorschlag gemacht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

@ Konrad - ich wusste gar nicht, dass Sie Pathologe sind ....

Im Profil steht die Biopsie:
Prostatastanzbiopsie 1 bis 6 rechts basal bis apikal 7 bis 12 links basal bis aplikal.
Klinisch PSA 11,69 
Unklare Genese. PCA ?.

Makroskopie:
1. eine 7 mm  2. eine 8 mm  3. eine 10 mm  4. eine 10 mm  5. eine 6 mm  6. eine 7 mm
7. eine 8 mm  8. eine 10 mm  9. eine 7 mm  10. eine 9 mm  11. eine 9 mm 12. eine 10 mm

Mikroskopie:
1-12 Prostatastanzen mit jeweils subtotaler bis kompletter Infiltration  durch atypische azinär differenzierte Drüsen mit vergrößerten  Zellkernen, prominenten Nukleoli und fehlender Basaltzellschicht (34BE12  negativ).
Infiltratration zwischen präexistenten Prostatadrüsen mit überwiegend  mikropapilärerer Epithelauffaltung und teils mehrreihig angeordneten   Zellkernen.
Durchmesser des Tumorinfiltrates entsprechend der Stanzgröße zwischen 5 und 10 mm, jeweils repräsentativ erfasst.
Beginnend konfluierendes Drüsenwachstum neben einzeln abgrenzbaren Drüsenfiltration. Amorphes Sekret im Lumen.
*In 4.  6. geringer Tumoranteil mit beginnend solider Differenzierung.* (!)

Das so etwas u.U. im Gesamtpräparat nicht wiedergefunden wird ist nicht ungewöhnlich, da die Organe nur stichprobenartig (aber nicht zufällig) durchmustert werden
(eine KOMPLETTE Aufarbeitung einer Prostata würde ca. 15000 Euro kosten!)

und das Tumorstadium ist auch nicht G3 sondern G2b

s. Prof. Bonkhoff:
Gleason-Score 7
F Häufig in Stanzbiopsien,
F high grade,
F mäßig bis gering differenziert,
F Helpap-Grad 2 B,
F WHO-Grad 56 (2002).

Wie man sieht, muss man auch den beschreibenden Text der Histologie lesen und nicht nur das "Resümee"

----------


## Hvielemi

> @ Konrad - ich wusste gar nicht, dass Sie Pathologe sind ....
> 
> und das Tumorstadium ist auch nicht G3 sondern G2b
> 
> Wie man sieht, muss man auch den beschreibenden Text der Histologie lesen und nicht nur das "Resümee"


Nein, lieber FS, 
Pathologe bin ich nicht mal im Ansatz, siehe orangen Text in der Signatur.
Aber den Pathologiebericht hier im Thread (#92: ) hab ich gesehen 
und (unkritisch) per copy/paste zitiert, samt der dort aufgeführten Tumorformel. 
Hartmut wird den Bericht noch in sein Profil übertragen, steht dort.

Nun, wie es scheint, sei auch die "Prostata in der Hand des Pathologen" keine
Gewähr für eine korrekte Einschätzung von Staging und Grading. Da gibt es
noch viel zu lernen für einen Laien wie den Captain oder mich.

Wichtig scheint mir heute, dass der Captain sich jetzt eine Zweitmeinung
holt, statt gleich nach dem Gang zur Apotheke mit Bicalutamid loszulegen 
und damit die Möglichkeit der Bildgebung zu kompromittieren.
Was dann die Meinung des Professors dazu sei, ist wieder eine andere Frage,
der jetzt nicht vorgegriffen werden soll.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich gehöre ja auch zu denen, die nach OP und Bestrahlung ihren PSA-Wert (letzte Messung Oktober 13: 0,59) beobachten, um zu gegebener Zeit eine PET-CT vornehmen zu lassen. 

@Urologe: In Ihren Beiträgen habe ich nun des öfteren die Empfehlung gelesen, die PET bei PSA 0,6 bis 1,0 vornehmen zu lassen. Andere Empfehlungen sehen >2,0 vor, weil vorher angeblich nichts zu sehen ist. Professor Schostak spricht auch von Messungen ab PSA 2,0. Gibt es unterschiedlich sensible Verfahren?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Werner, den Unterschied gibt es.

FS spricht von einem Cholin-PET.
Hier liegt die PSA Empfehlung zwischen 05 bis 1,0
Die Aussagekraft soll bei 50 % liegen.

Bei einer PSMA-PET  liegt die Empfehlung bei 1.0 bis 2.0
Die Aussagekraft soll hier höher liegen.
Es sind 2 unterschiedliche Verfahren.
Bei dem einen zeigt es Stoffwechselaktivität an,
bei dem anderen Krebszellen.
Dank einiger erfahrene User sollte ich nun einigermaßen den Unterschied kennen.
Ich denke aber, dass unser FS es noch anders erklären kann

Ich werde nun erst einmal das Risiko des Wartens eingehen, und habe einen neuen Termin bei meinem Urologen am 06.02.14. 
Vorher wird nun doch noch einmal der PSA Wert gemessen.
Einen heutigen Termin habe ich abgesagt, da meine Frau arbeitet, und bedingt durch Ihren Job, so kurzfristig nicht frei nehmen konnte.
Sie ist die Jenige, die sich mit Krankheiten besser auskennt als ich, und die auch besser argumentieren kann.
Ich bin eher der humorvolle Typ, der wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht begriffen hat, wie ernst die Lage ist.
Vielleicht kann nun durch dieses Forum mein Leben etwas verlängert werden.
Das ist doch viel wert, oder?
Eine 2 Meinung eines anderen Urologen ist immer gut.
Und wenn ich dann noch die Meinungen hier im Forum und in der PN lesen darf, kann doch nichts mehr schief gehen . . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo alle zusammen,
liebe Freunde,

gestern Abend hatte ich ein langes Gespräch mit meinem Urologen.
Mein Arzt hat mir daraufhin 3 Optionen angeboten:
- Bestrahlung
- Bildgebendes Verfahren
- 50 mg Bicalutamid für eine kurze Zeit um den Testosteronspiegel 5.94 ng/ml zu senken. (so habe ich es verstanden)

Aufgrund der Informationen die ich hier im Forum erhalten durfte, und der vorausgegangenen Missverständnisse zwischen mir und meinem Arzt, haben wir uns nun schnell auf ein bildgebendes Verfahren geeinigt. - Der PSA sollte bei knapp 2.0 liegen -
Da die Kosten, trotz einer nachfolgenden Therapie nicht immer übernommen werden, sollte vorsichtshalber eine finanzielle Rücklage gebildet werden, denn die Zeit hätte ich dafür.

Erstaunlicherweise ist mein PSA Wert von 0,372 im Dez. auf heute 0,291 gesunken.
Eine Erklärung finde ich dafür über die Suchmaschine nicht, weil ja jede Erkrankung individuell ist.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich zu meinem jetzigen PSA Verlauf noch einmal eine Meinung bekomme.

Ein GS 9 konnte nicht bestätigt werden.
Nach Überprüfung aller Unterlagen und Rücksprache anderer beteiligter Ärzte, bleibt es bei GS 4+3=7b (kein Zweitgutachten).

PSA Messungen:

Vor RPE ca. 10 bis 11,6 (verschiedene Labore)
*Nach RPE April .  0,511
*Mai ..................0,356
September.........0,247
19. Dezember.....0,372
06. Februar . . ...0,291


Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@HartmutS:

Also "Unsterblicher" ich weiß nicht wo Dein Problem liegt ?

Ein "Auf und Ab" Deiner PSA-Werte innert 9 Monate (Mai 20013 bis Feb. 2014) ist doch OK. Kein Progress im Gegenteil, hat- wenn dem so bleibt- nichts mit dem PCA zu tun. "Resektionsreste" Deiner ehem. Prosti könnte dies u.a. erklären.
Bleib mal hübsch locker Norddeutscher.
Allerdings, soweit ich informiert bin, nimmst Du Avodart (Dutasterid), oder hattest es mal genommen. Dies ist oberwichtig zu wissen, da bei Avodartapplikationen der PSA-Serumswert für eine Verlaufskontrolle verdoppelt werden muß.
Welche Medi`s nimmst Du im Moment konkret ein  ?
Um eine exakte Aussage treffen zu können warum das PSA steigt und fällt, solltest Du mal chronologisch im Kontext Deiner PSA-Genese nach OP darlegen, welche Medikamente Du bis dato eingenommen hast.
Ansonsten abwarten bis das PSA auf 2 ng/ml angestiegen ist und dann eine PSMA-PET/CT.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ansonsten abwarten bis das PSA auf 2 ng/ml angestiegen ist und dann eine PSMA-PET/CT...


... oder es steigt weiterhin nicht, sondern dümpelt im unteren 0,x-Bereich,
und dann machst Du gar nichts, sondern freust Dich deines und
Brigittes Lebens und sorgst Dich um die Hündchen.
Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist derzeit, dass Du weiterhin den PSA
überwachen solltest.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo *Ausländer*,

nein Helmut, der norddeutsche, unsterbliche Hartmut hat das Avodart (Dutasterid) nicht genommen.
„fs“ hatte es mir empfohlen, aber ich kannte das Mittelchen damals nicht.
Mein Urologe hatte mir nur gesagt, wir sollten erst einmal die PSA-Entwicklung abwarten.

Ich nehme seit RPE,  gegen meinen Clusterkopfschmerz, Sauerstoff 7,5 l/min (6 Min), 
Imigran Injekt und Isoptin (Wirkstoff: Verapamil).
Mein Arzt sagt, dass hat keinen Einfluss.
Ich weiß es nicht. Irgendetwas stand darüber mal in google.de
Wahrscheinlich hat das Medikament nur Einfluss, wenn die Prostata noch vorhanden ist (?)

"Resektionsreste" war immer schon mein laienhafter Verdacht.
Möglich, dass ich deshalb (mit Tablettenhilfe) nicht mehr ganz so impotent bin, wie ich nach der OP war.

Der Rest steht in "Mein Profil" 

Gruss
aus dem Norden
Hartmut

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Hartmut,

nur als Ergänzung




> - 50 mg Bicalutamid für eine kurze Zeit um den Testosteronspiegel 5.94 ng/ml zu senken. (so habe ich es verstanden)


Bicalutamid beeinflusst nicht den Testo-Spiegel, sondern blockiert die entsprechenden Rezeptoren, mit dem Ziel die Prostatakrebszellen am Wachstum zu hindern.
Dein Testosteron und  alle damit zusammenhängenden angenehmen Eigenschaften bleiben dir also erhalten.

Wegen der  möglicherweise nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen des B. solltest du deinen Uro aber noch mal genau fragen, warum er dir dieses bei dem relativ konstanten PSA empfiehlt.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Roland,

_Bicalutamid beeinflusst nicht den Testo-Spiegel, sondern blockiert die entsprechenden Rezeptoren, mit dem Ziel die Prostatakrebszellen am Wachstum zu hindern._

Ich glaube, genau das hat er gemeint.
Wir haben uns nunmehr auf ein "Abwarten" geeinigt.
Das Bicalutamid  hatte ich ja nicht genommen.

Gruss
Hartmut

@Konrad, ich melde mich morgen!

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

als ich vor einigen Tagen /Wochen von adam 60 und dir über die Nebenwirkungen des Bicalutamid gelesen hatte, wurde mir etwas mulmig. 
Ich habe innerlich gehofft, dass ich es noch nicht nehmen muss.
Danach hatte ich aber den Eindruck, als wenn ich das Medikament auch eingenommen habe.
Mir tat kurzzeitig alles weh, was ich von Euch gelesen hatte. Sogar einen nächtlichen Schweißausbruch in abgeschwächter Form habe ich gehabt.
Ist das nun der bekannte Placeboeffekt?
Es klingt nun recht abenteuerlich, aber nicht, dass der PSA Rückgang dem Placebo zu verdanken ist. 

Wir freuen uns, dass es dir wieder etwas besser geht!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@HartmutS:

Unsterblicher, Du sollst nicht von anderer User`s Medikationen träumen, sonst unterliegst Du den nächtlichen Placeboefekten, sondern kümmere Dich lieber um Brigitte und die restlichen Resektionsteile Deiner Prosti tun das wo für sie eigentlich da sind..., gelle..
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur den Worten von Konrad anschließen, abwarten und Tee trinken oder doch Brigitte.....

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Helmut,

danke für dein Posting!

ja, hast Recht . . . 
 . . . dann vernasche ich mal die Brigitte (das neuartige Viagra-Produkt) (*I*)

Gruss Hartmut
(der seinen Humor wohl nie cancel kann *g*)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Brigitte (das neuartige Viagra-Produkt)


Das ist hochmodern!
Personalisierte Medikamente liegen voll im Trend.
Einen SEHR schönen Sonntag wünscht Euch beiden
Hvielemi / Konrad
(der an Deinem Humor meistens seinen Spass hat)

----------


## Harald_1933

> Brigitte (das neuartige Viagra-Produkt)


Viel Spaß beim Spaß

*"Viagra ist verschreibungspflichtig. Jetzt bekommt dieser Satz: "Mein Arzt hat mich hängen lassen" eine völlig neue Bedeutung"*
(Harald Schmidt)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,

kaum bin ich aus dem Paradies zurück, da hatte ich auch schon heute Morgen meine PSA Messung.
Dieses Mal hat meine Praxis auch einmal wieder Werte gemessen, die ich noch nie verstanden habe.
Da steht: PSA- gesamt 0,328 (das ist soweit klar)
Dann steht da noch freies PSA 0,084 und fPSA Quotierung 26 %
Was heisst das?

Alles andere befindet sich im grünen Bereich, außer Harnstoff - N = 19,3, 
Hormone -Testosteron folgt.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei der Verschlüsselungstechnik helfen?

Bisherige PSA Messungen:

*O,356  Mai 2013*
*0,247  September 2013*
*0,372  Dezember 2013*
*0,291  Februar 2014*
*0,328  Mai 2014*

Kann mir da mal einer meiner Freunde die sogenannte *Verdoppelungszeit* berechnen?
Wie Ihr wisst, will ich ja ab PSA 1,6  2,0 ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen, in der Hoffnung das ein Lymphknoten gefunden wird, wie fs es einmal geschrieben hatte, dass er den Verdacht hat.
Nun nagelt mich bitte nicht auf genaue Tages-Daten fest. Ich habe die Tage der Messungen nicht. Ich gehe nach Monate. Schließlich hat man ja noch wichtigere Dinge im Kopf, und nicht nur diesen blöden Krebs. . . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

PS: Lieber Harald,
nun hätte ich beinnahe geschreiben, danke du Dussel *g*

__________________________________________________  ____________________
Wenn Betriebssysteme so sicher wären, wie die Gedankenverschlüsselung einer Frau, 
wäre jede Art von Firewall überflüssig!

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

wie wär's damit: http://labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verdopplungszeit.355.0.html

Eingeben musst Du Deine Werte aber selbst...bißchen was kannst Du ja auch machen :-)

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Oder auch bei www.myprostate.eu. Da kannst Du es auch in Sekundenschnelle ablesen. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Ups....mein Link war falsch - so ist's besser:  http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

Der von Harald ist aber besser, weil Du da auch den Verlauf über mehrere Zeiten sehen kannst....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bisherige PSA Messungen:
> 
> *O,356  Mai 2013*
> 
> *0,328  Mai 2014*
> 
> Kann mir da mal einer meiner Freunde die sogenannte *Verdoppelungszeit* berechnen?
> Wie Ihr wisst, will ich ja ab PSA 1,6  2,0 ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen, in der Hoffnung ...


tja, lieber Hartmut,
das mit Deiner VZ ist ein echtes Problem,
die lässt sich nämlich nicht berechnen. 
Lass alle Hoffnung fahren auf Lymphknoten, 
denn wenn das so weitergeht, 
wirst Du nie so eine PET/CT-Röhre von innen sehen können!

Mach weiter so, Du 'Dussel':
Dein PSA ist im Verlaufe des Jahres gesunken,
da verdoppelt sich nix!


PROST auf die aus diesem Anlass zusammen mit
Brigitte zu köpfende Cava-Flasche!


Grüsse aus dem Paradies (Tenerife)
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS: auf myprostate.eu eingetragen, hättest Du in der 
Spalte VZ über vier Messperioden das Ergebnis ablesen können
und in der Grafik schnell gesehen:
Da liegt kein Krebswachstum vor.
Folge also Haralds Link. Es wäre schön, in diesen Seiten
gesammelten Elends auch mal gute Nachrichten zu lesen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad, und natürlich Hartmut,

"Profilauszug:

Verfasst am 18. Mai 2013


 PSA Messungen:

 Vor RPE ca.           10 bis 11,6  (verschiedene Labore)
 Nach  RPE April 0,511
 Mai  ................0,356
 September......0,247
 19. Dezember..0,372

 Die nächste Messung erfolgt im Februar
 Derzeit nehme ich das Medikament mit dem Wirkstoff Verapamil (Isoptin) ein.
 Möglich das der PSA dadurch verfälscht wurde (?)"

Leider gibt es wohl keine Dokumentation, ob Verapamil tatsächlich Einfluss auf das PSA hat. Wäre wohl noch abzuklären. Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Medikament?

Zu Verapamil h*ier.
*
*"Ehe: gegenseitige Freiheitsberaubung im beiderseitigen Einvernehmen"*
(Oscar Wilde)

P.S.: Brigitte möge mir verzeihen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Dann steht da noch freies PSA 0,084 und fPSA Quotierung 26 %
> Was heisst das?


Hallo "Unsterblicher",

zu Deiner PSA-VZ hat Dir Konrad (Hvielemi) bereits Entwarnung gegeben.

Bzgl. des freien PSA (fPSA 0,084 ng/ml) und der daraus rusultierende Quotient von 26% zum Gesamt-PSA
(tPSA 0,328 ng/ml) lässt den Verdacht aufkommen, dass bei Dir in der Tat noch Prosti-Restgewebe vorhanden ist,
da noch das freie PSA (fPSA) "gutartige" extrahiert wurde. 
Als Faustregel gilt: Bei einem Ouotient von < 15 % handelt es sich eher um einen malignen, "bösartigen" Prozess.
(In Deinem Fall wären dann noch Krebszellen vorhanden).
Liegt er dagegen über 25 % ist von einem beningnen, "gutartigen" Geschehen auszugehen, wie es bei Dir der Fall sein könnte. Dies erklärt auch Deine "Auf-und Absteigende tPSA-Dynamik.

Also "Kollesche Schnürschuh" noch ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Einschätzungen!

Lieber Konrad, du schaffst es immer wieder mich zu beruhigen.
Leider bin ich zu dusselig, dir mal etwas Positives zu vermitteln.
Ich werde mich da mal in proti.eu in kürze registrieren.

Lieber Harald, wenn ich denke ich bin gut in der Internet-Recherche, übertriffst du mich bei weiten. Vielen Dank dafür!

Lieber Uwe, auch wenn ich immer so den Eindruck erwecke, ich wäre schlau, ich war zu blöd dazu, mir die Verdoppelungszeit auszurechnen.
Im Nachhinein hat es sich aber ja erledigt.

Lieber Helmut, genau das ist es.
Ich hatte ein langes Gespräch mit meinem Urologen.
Er ist auch der Auffassung, dass es sich nicht um ein Rezidit, sondern um Restgewebe handelt.
Dafür spricht der Eindeutige Jahresverlauf von durchschnittlich 0,30 PSA.

Hier habe ich eine Dokumentation dazu gefunden.
Adenomrest im Apex-Bereich Ein Adenom-Rest im apikalen Bereich.

Definiert wird das PSA- Rezidiv als PSA-Wert-Anstieg nach radikaler
Prostatektomie über eine Grenze von 0,4 ng/ml. 
Noch nachweisbare PSA-Werte, die darunter liegen, könnten Möglicherweise durch einen kleinen Adenomrest (z. B. im Apex-Bereich) verursacht werden. 
Solche Patienten weisen auch keinen PSA-Wert-Anstieg, sondern gleichbleibende PSA-Werte auf.
Dieser Verlauf, so mein Urologe, tritt sehr selten auf, wäre eine Erklärung für meinen, im prinzip, gleichbleibenden PSA-Verlauf.
Gleichbleibend, weil er nie auf Null war, sondern um und bei 0,300

An einen Übersehenden Lymphknoten, wie fs es vermutet denkt er nicht. Dafür ist, nach seinen Erfahrungen, der PSA-Verlauf zu eng gestrickt.

Über das Thema habe ich durch die Suchfunktion einige Beiträge gefunden.
Interessant sind auch die Postings von fs und daniel schmidt.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?4601-OP-mit-R1-Befund-und-dann/page4

Auch interessant:
http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/6124.pdf

Es wundert mich, dass es hierzu nicht einmal im Tumorboard etwas brauchbares gibt.
Geschweige dann über google.de
Tja, eine komische Sache, wie ich glaube.
Vielleicht sind ja da meine sehr, sehr seltenen Vorerkrankungen für verantwortlich:
Clusterkopfschmerz und Retroperitonealfibrose
Nicht einmal ein normaler Arzt weiß, was es ist.
Traurig, aber Tatsache.
Evtl. schadet es nichts, wenn sich da mal ein Onko- oder Urologe schlau macht.
Mein Uro hat zumindest eingeräumt, dass ich kein normaler RPE- Patient bin oder war. (z.B. Nachblutungen).


Gruß Hartmut

Kleine Korektur: 
PSA ist: 0,32*3*, nicht 0,328
Die Lesebrille lässt grüssen.

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Hartmut,
ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen, dass es bei diesem Wert und dieser Erklärung für den stabilen Wert bleibt, Du "Unsterblicher"  :Blinzeln: 
Horst1949

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Lieber Helmut, genau das ist es.
> Ich hatte ein langes Gespräch mit meinem Urologen.
> Er ist auch der Auffassung, dass es sich nicht um ein Rezidit, sondern um Restgewebe handelt.
> Dafür spricht der Eindeutige Jahresverlauf von durchschnittlich 0,30 PSA.


Also "Unsterblicher",

Du  wirst Dich sicherlich noch erinnern, dass ich nach Deiner RPE in einer  PN, nachdem Du mich kontaktiert hattest, darauf hingewiesen habe, dass  evtl. Organ-Restgewebe bei Dir vorhanden sein könnte, da Dein tPSA nach  RPE nicht unter die "Nachweisgrenze" gefallen ist. "PSA-produzierende  Fern-Mikrometastasen" bei einem GS von 7b und einem Staging von T3a,  tPSA von ca. 12 ng/ml vor OP, eher unwahrscheinlich. Obwohl, "man(n)  wases net....!"
Nach meiner Info (DKFZ-Heidelberg) kann diese  Wahrscheinlichkeit gerade im "Apexbereich" (OP-bedingt) zutreffen.  Selbst bei Standardbiopsien (Rektal) ist der Apexbereich schlecht oder  überhaupt nicht zu punktieren. Dies gelingt besser oder nur durch eine  perineale Biopsie (durch die Haut des Damms). Der postulierte "sampling  error" bei Standardbiopsien geht u. a. hier mit ein.
Diese Kausalität ist eine Analogie meiner selbst, welche ich aus Deiner Genese ableite und hat mit Evidenz überhaupt nichts zu tun, obwohl Prof. H. Bonkhoff, Berlin, auf dieses Dilemma immer wieder hinweist.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Genau Helmut, so war es.
Du warst einer der ersten, der mir diese Theorie vermittelt hatte, in deren meine Hoffnung lag.
Dafür war ich dir sehr dankbar.
Wenn sich deine Theorie nun weiter zementiert, wirst du nicht drum herum kommen, mit mir ein Frankfurter Würstchen zu essen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall nun mehr dafür sorgen, dass du an dem Würstchen nicht erstickst, und auch der Senf für dich, in der Schärfe verträglich ist.

Ich habe die Broschüre von 2006 noch einmal gecheckt.
Die HP von 2013 verweist immer noch auf die letzte Auflage von 2009
Mein Urologe hatte mir heute Morgen noch einmal dazu erklärt, dass er von 2 Drüsen ausgeht, die noch PSA produzieren.
Das wird wohl im Prinzip das Gleiche sein.

Wir müssen nun den Verlauf weiter abwarten.
Du weißt aber, dass ich mir über die ganze PCa Sache nicht so den Kopf zerbreche.
Die Panik bei Diagnose war groß genug.
Nun muss ich als oller Seemann mir nicht noch das Leben schwerer machen, als es schon ist.
Klar hat man auch mit 62 Verantwortung, aber die teile ich mit Brigitte.
Im Endeffekt, wenn alles schief geht, wird sie es schon richten, sprich, die anderen 50 % übernehmen.

Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, dass ds u. fs auch mal zu den Erkenntnissen Ihre Meinungen äußern,
aber vermutlich sprechen die nicht mehr mit mir, weil ich ein unsterblicher Alien bin . . . .
(Zumindest bezogen darauf, was dem PCa angeht).
Oder sie haben derzeit zu viel Arbeit u. keine Zeit.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Letzter Stand: 21.04.2014
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...rtmut+schwager




> Posting Hartmut
> Einige der Forum -Teilnehmer wissen, dass es meinen Schwager arg getroffen hat.
> Er fühlte sich immer wohl. Rauchte nicht und trank keinen Alkohol. Daher meinte er, er könne sich diese Untersuchungen sparen.
> Nun hat er seit 6 Monaten Darmkrebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium. Leber, Lunge, alles betroffen.
> Das Kuriose daran, er ist Beerdigungsunternehmer und Leichenwäscher. - (ohne smilie)


Hallo,

ich gebe einmal die Nachricht hier in meinem Tread weiter, weil es mich sehr betrübt.
Mein Schwager ist heute verstorben.

Nichts ist, - mit 3 Jahre Überleben.
Die Zeit rannte ihm einfach davon. . . . 

Brigitte und Ihre Schwester, mein anderer Schwager und ich haben ihn auf dem Weg in den Tot begleitet.
Es war schrecklich.
Nachdem sich Wasser in der Lunge gebildet hatte, und eine Blutung im Rachenraum nicht gestoppt werden konnte, ist er gestern qualvoll erstickt.
Zuletzt hatte er Metastasen im Mund.
Eine ambulante Hilfe, und der Notarzt konnten nicht mehr helfen.

Wir sollten die Karten neu mischen.
Ist es wirklich schöner zu Hause zu sterben?
In diesem Fall, eindeutig nein!

Die Klinik hätte noch andere Möglichkeiten gehabt, um den Tot zu erleichtern.
Da hätten eine Absaugung des Wassers und des Bluts vielleicht schon gereicht.
Auch die Medikation der Klinik hätten die zuletzt starken Schmerzen unterdrückt.

Er hat die 60 J noch lange nicht erreicht.
Er träumte von 85 Jahren.
Makaber, er war Beerdigungsunternehmer. Er war mit dem Tot vertraut.
Wir hatten viel Spaß, wenn er mit seinem Leichenwagen zum Kaffeetrinken auf meine Auffahrt gefahren ist, und die Klappe geöffnet hatte.
Die Nachbarn standen dann Spalier, weil die Neugierde siegte. 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Hartmut,

mein Mitgefühl zum Tod deines Schwagers - Dir und Deiner Frau.




> Die Klinik hätte noch andere Möglichkeiten gehabt, um den Tot zu erleichtern.Da hätten eine Absaugung des Wassers und des Bluts vielleicht schon gereicht.
> Auch die Medikation der Klinik hätten die zuletzt starken Schmerzen unterdrückt.


Im Einzelfall gibt es auch zuhause professionelle Begleitung. Vielleicht hätte man...

Die Gedanken sind bei euch.

Winfried

----------


## uwes2403

Mein Mitgefühl....versucht, bei der Tour ein wenig abzuschalten....

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

herzlichen dank für die vielen nachrichten und postings!
der "unsterbliche" hat sich wohl doch nicht unbeliebt gemacht.

zur ergänzung, oder auch zur berichtigung, auch für winfried:
es waren in der letzten woche 2 dienste u. ein arzt regelmäßig am bett.
kurz zuvor (abends 20.00h) wurde noch das wasser in der lunge abgesaugt.

wir befanden uns im wohnzimmer und tranken kaffee.
nachts um 1.00h hörten wir über das babyfon ein röcheln und husten.
günter bekam keine luft.
wir riefen sofort den notarzt. 
es war zu spät.

brigitte meinte später, es wäre gut so.
in einer klinik hätte nur sein leiden verlängert werden können.

heute morgen erhielten wir von brigittes schwester die nachricht, dass die metastase im kiefer sich in die speiseröhre ausgebreitet hatte.
die metastase soll explodiert sein, als der zahn vorsorglich gezogen wurde.
ich bin kein arzt. ich gebe es nur mal so weiter.

zur legende:
vermutlich ist der krebs im darm entstanden.
günter ist nie zum arzt gewesen.
er bekam vor ca. 2 jahren durchfall, und fühlte sich wochenlang schlecht.
später musste er dann doch zum arzt und stationär in die UNI.
man ging von einer ansteckenden infektion aus. wir durften ihn nur mit schutzkleidung besuchen.
nach 2 wochen war der spuk erst einmal vorbei.
da der durchfall wieder kam, wurde später eine darmspiegelung verordnet.
befund: darmkrebs im vortgeschrittenen stadium, mit infr. leber, lunge und anderen bereichen des körpers.



gruss
hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Hartmut,

Danke für Deine Ergänzung.




> es waren in der letzten woche 2 dienste u. ein arzt regelmäßig am bett.





> brigitte meinte später, es wäre gut so.
> in einer klinik hätte nur sein leiden verlängert werden können.


so ist es!

Winfried

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,
**
mein PSA schwankt weiterhin.
Ich wollte ja ggf. später eine PSMA PET/CT machen lassen.
Mein Urologe meint, mit den Geräten der neueren Generation kann man bereits bei 1,3 PSA etwas sehen. Wichtig ist ja auch der Facharzt für die radiologische Diagnostik.
Da soll irgendwo ein ganz guter sein.
Sicherlich werde ich wohl noch ein wenig Zeit haben, aber ich plane gerne im Voraus.
Auch die Kostenübernahme sollte geklärt sein.
Ich füge einmal die beiden links bei, die in Frage kommen:
Uni Kiel
http://www.uksh.de/PI_20140806.html

Nuklearmedizinisches Zentrum Kiel
http://www.pruenergang.de/mvz_kiel_a...armedizin.html

*PSA Verlauf*
0,511  April 2013
0,356  Mai 2013
0,247  September 2013
0,372  Dezember 2013
0,291  Februar 2014
0,328  Mai 2014
0,358  Sept. 2014

Gegen die nächtlichen Toilettengänge (alle 4 Stunden), habe ich 100 Tabletten Betmiga 50mg erhalten. Das Medi ist relativ neu, und hilft sehr gut.
Nun fahren wir erst einmal etwas verspätet, am Samstag nach Alicante. Da wartet viel Arbeit auf uns.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> mein PSA schwankt weiterhin.
> Ich wollte ja ggf. später eine PSMA PET/CT machen lassen.



später, lieber Hartmut, viel später oder nie.
Du wirst dich wohl daran gewöhnen 'müssen', kein Lokalrezidiv
und schon gar keine Metastasen zu haben, sondern irgendwelches
Restgewebe, das PSA produziert, mal weniger, mal ist es etwas
gereizt und produziert etwas mehr.
Lass mal diesen hektischen Messrhytmus und miss frühestens 
in einem halben Jahr wieder.
Selbst wenn man aus deinem PSA-Verlauf  würde herauspicken:

0,25  - Sept. 2013
0,36 - Sept. 2014

resultierte eine Verdoppelungszeit von zwei Jahren, wobei niemand
ausschliesst, dass Du heute wieder ein PSA-Hoch habest, wie Dez. 2013.
Übrigens ist die dritte Stelle hinter dem Komma bei solchen Werten
irrelevant, sie verlängert die VZ grad mal um zwei Tage, wenn man
das Tool von Labor Limbach
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verdopplungszeit.355.0.html?&no_cache=1]
dazu durch Verschieben des Kommas überlistet, die Werte anzunehmen. 

Was das PSMA-PET anbelangt, kommt es nicht nur auf die  PET-Maschine
an, sondern auf die Verfügbarkeit des 68Ga-PSMA-Diagnostikums. Das
ist derzeit nur wenigenorts verfügbar, dann dazu braucht es  viererlei:
Die passende nukleare Ausrüstung, einen fähigen Nuklearpharmazeuten,
das nötige Kapital und nicht zuletzt den Willen, dies zu tun.
Falls Du, wider Erwarten, in vielen Jahren doch noch so einer Aufnahme
bedürftig wärest, wird der heutige Stand der Bildgebung ohnehin schon
längst wieder überholt sein, auch im bedächtigen Kiel.




> Nun fahren wir erst einmal etwas verspätet, am Samstag nach Alicante. 
> Da wartet viel Arbeit auf uns.



Tja, und ich bin just bis Samstag in dieser Gegend gestrandet,
genauer in so einer 'Urbanisation' im Hinterland von Alfaz del Pi.
Mein Gastgeber ist weg, weil es seiner Mutter sehr schlecht geht,
und ich kann nur frühmorgens und nach Sonnenuntergang das
wohlbeschattete Haus verlassen: Es ist brütend heiss.
Vielleicht kühlt es ja etwas ab. So könntet ihr hier nicht arbeiten.
Hier das Bild des Monats, gestern aufgenommen in Denia, auf
dem Rückweg vom Valencia-Aeroporte:
(Uh, der Bilderhoster funzt nicht, oder ich, wegen Überhitzung)

Let the good times roll
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe immer geschrieben, dass es mir gut geht.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind es dennoch, die die Gesundheit beeinträchtigen.

Seit der OP habe ich Verstopfungen, und habe 5 Kg zugenommen.
Da hilft kein Laxoberal oder Lactulose. Da bekomme ich höchstens Blähungen von.
Der Darm ist und bleibt träge.
Ich schlafe seit der OP schlecht, obwohl ich oft morgens um 5.00 bei meinem Arbeitgeber gelegentlich auf der Matte stehen muss.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich beim Wasser lassen immer etwas pressen muss, damit sich die Blase richtig entleert.
Nach dem GV (Sex) bin ich sehr lichtempfindlich, so dass ich später hier Stunden mit meiner Sonnenbrille (Lichtschutzbrille) herumlaufen muss.

Das kann doch nicht alles normal sein.
Über Eure Meinungen würde ich mich freuen.

Lieber Konrad, danke für deine Einschätzung.
Am Montag lag mein PSA bei 0,339. Er ist etwas gesunken (anderes Labor)

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Nach dem GV (Sex) bin ich sehr lichtempfindlich, so dass ich später hier Stunden mit meiner Sonnenbrille (Lichtschutzbrille) herumlaufen muss.


Moin nach Kühl (oder wo Du auch immer gerade steckst...)

Nimmst Du kleine (blaue) Pillen zur Unterstützung - di ehaben als bekannte Nebenwirkung erhöhte Lichtempfindlichkeit bei Einnahme....nur so eine Idee...

Alles andere, was Du geschildert hast, kenne ich nicht.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

moin uwe,

danke für deine antwort.
wie es so ist, wenn man etwas schreibt.
ich habe darüber gerade etwas gelesen. es steht was im waschzettel.
den liest brigitte normalerweise, weil ich damit nicht so gut klar komme.
das gibt heute abend mecker vom meistro . . .

ach übrigens, ich lese in deinem tread mit. ich war nur zu blöd dir zu antworten.
ich wünsche dir alles gute! auch mit einem höheren GS wirst du das schon packen.

gruss nach H . . .
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

auch wenn heute noch kein Donnerstag ist . . . 
Mir geht alles gewaltig an die Nerven.
Nicht dieser blöde PSA-Wert, und es ist auch nicht mehr mein Hund, der schmerzen hatte, und mir nach einer MRT-Untersuchung unter der Hand verstarb.

Nein, es sind andere Ereignisse:
Mein Bruder liegt mit Schlaganfall seit 3 Jahren im Bett.
Mein Schwager ist tot.
Mein Freund muss zur Dialyse, hat Nierenkrebs.
Ein weiterer Freund hat Herzinfarkt.
Ein guter Bekannter hat Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs.
Brigitte hat Schilddrüsenkrebs.
Das war, und ist nicht einfach.
Zum Glück hat wenigstens Brigitte, nach etlichen Radio-Jod Behandlungen, das überstanden.

Wir freuen uns trotzdem , dass wir nur Prostata- u. Schilddrüsenkrebs haben
Das Leben ist schön, und es wird wohl auch weitergehen.

Wir müssen nun gucken, was am Donnerstag beim Gespräch mit dem Prof. raus kommt.
Eigentlich egal, weil ich früher immer gesagt hatte, alt möchte ich nicht werden . . . 

Auch wenn Brigitte es heute anders sieht. Das Leben ist endlich.
Ob sie, oder ich es begreifen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Wir freuen uns sehr, dass du diese Sch.... auch überstehst.
Die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht ohne.
Aber, lieber Konrad, die hast, oder bekommst du doch in den Griff?!

Ich musste 2 Jahre lang 100 mg Kortison (mit Unterbrechungen) schlucken.
Das war wirklich nicht angenehm. Die Nebenwirkungen muss ich nun nicht auflisten, aber ich denke ich habe es geschafft.
Das ist nun ca. 8 Jahre her.

Das Leben geht irgendwie weiter . . . . 
Ich melde mich morgen, oder übermorgen, mit den neuesten Ergebnissen.
Mein Arzt kennt meine Krankheit genau.
Ich hoffe, er bleibt dabei, dass ich später ein PET machen möchte.

Ich möchte keine Bestrahlung haben.
Ich habe sehr viel gelesen.
Ich denke, ich werde diese "letzte Chance auf Heilung" nicht nutzen!
Da gibt es nur einen Schuß. Gut gezielt, ist auch daneben.
Vielleicht brauche ich den Schuß später dringender.

Lieben Gruß

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, lieber Captain Hartmut,

Ich hab das alles noch mal durchgelesen. Spertel mit seiner langen
Erfahrung hat schon in #6 auf die Möglichkeit der Bestrahlung hingewiesen.

Eines bleibt vorerst:
Die lange Verdoppelungszeit, falls es nicht doch nur "Wackler" sind, 
weist nicht auf ein metastasiertes Geschehen hin. Deine Brigitte hat ihren
Krebs weggekriegt, Du schaffst das auch, wenn da noch was sein sollte.

Gerade in diesem Zeitpunkt ist es nicht richtig, das Ruder aus der Hand
zu geben.

Alles Gute für die morgige Besprechung beim Professor.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich hoffe, er bleibt dabei, dass ich später ein PET machen möchte.





> Ich möchte keine Bestrahlung haben


Moin Hartmut,

wozu denn dann die PET? Irgendwie nicht logisch. Eine PET, für die es später keine Therapie geben soll, macht doch keinen Sinn.

Ich habe zwar meine Prostata noch, soll heißen außer der kompletten damals favorisierten Hormonblockade habe ich nur noch die IGRT, also eine gezielte Bestrahlung, hinter mich gebracht. Seit dem sind 8 Jahre vergangen, und ich frohlocke sogar gelegentlich.

Du wirst das auch ohne schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen ertragen und Deiner Brigitte noch so manches Ständchen abends am Meer oder im Meer im Boot zelebrieren.

Lies bitte - *hier* noch ein wenig und alles wird gut. 

*"Wäre kein Schmerz in der Welt, so würde der Tod alles aufreiben. Wenn mich eine Wunde nicht schmerzte, würde ich sie nicht heilen, und daran würde ich sterben"*
(Ewald Christian von Kleist"

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

erst einmal danke für die Schreiben!

Harald, ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich _zurzeit_ keine Bestrahlung möchte.
Nach PET ja. Nun ist die Logik wieder da. *g*

Mein PSA steigt langsam weiter.
Ich habe das Angebot meiner urologischen Praxis, Spezialsprechstunde (verlängerte Sprechzeit für komplizierte urologische Probleme) heute wahrgenommen.

Mein PSA steigt langsam weiter.
Mein Urologe, der gleichzeitig mein Chirurg war, hält weiterhin an eine Bestrahlung fest.
Er ist zwar auch der Auffassung, dass es sich eher um einen Lymphknoten handelt, hat aber eingeräumt, dass es wegen der Kapselüberschreitung und der Infiltration beider Samenblasen, eine kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidives geben könnte.

Da der Prof. gute Erfahrungen mit moderaten Nebenwirkungen bei einem seiner Kollegen gemacht hat, hat er mir empfohlen, ein unverbindliches Beratungsgespräch mit diesem zu führen. Danach können wir dann noch in Ruhe zusammen entscheiden, ob wir Ende Mai die Bestrahlung angehen. Die Bestrahlung wäre ohne Hormon-Unterstützung.
Damit bleibt die Chance auf ein PET CT, beim Erreichen von 1.2 -1.5 PSA gewahrt.

0,356 - Mai 2013
0,247 - September 2013
0,372 - Dezember 2013
0,291 - Februar 2014
0,328 - Mai 2014
0,358 - September 2014
0,423 - Dez. 2014
0,519 - März 2015





http://www.uksh.de/radiologie-kiel

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Moin,

Ruhe ist sicher gut, bei der moderaten Steigerung musst Du sicher nichts überstürzen....allerdings - soll die Bestrahlung nicht nach Möglichkeit schon bei einem PSA unter 0,5 einsetzen ? 
Ende Mai wärest Du bei gleichem Verlauf bei knapp 0,7.

Du machst das schon...und vor Bestrahlung muß man nicht wirklich Angst haben, wenn auch die Nebenwirkungen bei jedem anders sind.

Bei den Kielern war ich übrigens für mein PET-CT :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

bei Bestrahlung ja/nein möchte ich Dir nicht reinreden. Dein PSA-Wert ist wie meiner nie auf 0 gewesen. Das lässt darauf schließen, dass eine Logenbestrahlung zwar noch eine Möglichkeit ist, aber wohl eher nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird. Ich bin seinerzeit erst *nach* der Logenbestrahlung auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Heute bin ich der Auffassung, dass ich sie mit mehr Hintergrundwissen nicht hätte vornehmen lassen. Bezüglich der PSMA-PET-CT würde ich nicht bis 1,5 warten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Damit bleibt die Chance auf ein PET CT, beim Erreichen von 1.2 -1.5 PSA gewahrt.


Mit dem nach links laufenden Zeitstrahl auf deiner 
Grafik hast Du mich erstmal ganz schön genarrt!
Die Verkürzung der Verdoppelungszeit auf 10 Monate
ist, entgegen der früheren Vermutung, dein PSA "wackle", 
nun nicht mehr zu übersehen.

Jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus, dass eine gut gemachte
Bestrahlung diesem Spuk ein Ende setze und Du die 
_"Chance auf ein PET CT"_ nicht benötigen wirst.

Gut ist es dennoch, eine solche im Hintergrund zu
wissen, um einen allfälligen Ausreisser doch noch
zu erwischen.

Deine Brigitte hat es geschafft, Du schaffst das auch!

Gruss aus dem kalten, frischverschneiten Appenzellerland.
Der bei Seeleuten - sofern sie nicht auf dem Titicacasee
navigieren - Kopfweh-induzierende Säntis steht strahlend 
weiss vor tiefblauem Himmel.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: Die in myprostate.eu eingetragenen Werte stimmen
nicht mit obiger Grafik überein und hatten mindestens
bis September '14 den Eindruck erweckt, dein PSA
"wackle" auf und ab.



> 02.05.13
> 0.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.09.13
> 0.25
> ...


Sind da auch Fremdlaborwerte drin?
Vielleicht willst Du das noch korrigieren?


Nachtrag @Werner:
Wenn Du die Anstiegskurve in Hartmuts Grafik ab Sept. 2013 nach 
rechts verlängerst, wirst Du feststellen, dass diese am Tag der OP
sehr wohl nahe Null gewesen ist. Das, was diesen einigermassen 
rätselhaften Abfall bis zum September 2013 verursacht hatte, 
dürfte heute ganz eliminiert sein: Das Verschwinden dieses
Elementes könnte zugleich den steileren Anstieg in den letzten
beiden Messungen erklären.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde!
Lieber Uwe, Werner, Harald, Konrad und die Anderen, die mich über PN unterstützen,

schade dass spertel sich nicht noch einmal zu Wort gemeldet hat (Beitrag Nr. 6, der wirklich bereits die Zukunft voraus sah).

Werner, mein Arzt ist auch der Meinung, dass es besser gewesen wäre bei 0.3 oder 0.4 zu bestrahlen. Ich wollte es nicht, weil er damals das Tumorboard
nicht kannte, und mir gleich `ne kleine `Hormonbehandlung verordnen wollte.
Zum Glück hatte sich zeitgleich fs zu dem Thema geäußert.
FS, Dr. S. ist auch der Meinung, wie mein Arzt, dass es sich eher um einen Lymphknoten handelt.
Wenn man aber meine Histologie sieht, könnte evtl. eine Bestrahlung mehr bringen, als nur diese kleine Nebenwirkungen.
Nun konnte ich auch gleich Uwe sein Posting mit erklären/ beantworten. *g*

Konrad, entschuldige bitte, dass ich dich genarrt habe.
Glaube mir bitte, ich habe es nicht bewusst getan.
Auch wenn ich manchmal ein Computerfreak bin, oder es sein möchte, war es wohl einfach nur die Aufregung, dass ich Zahlendreher hatte, oder das Datum falsch eingesetzt habe. Nun habe ich erst einmal nachgeschaut. Ich weiss jetzt auch was Franz /CH meinte, der mich anschrieb.
Ich werde es ändern.
2 Fremdlaborwerte sind vorhanden. Die hatte ich aber nirgends eingetragen.

Harald, danke für den Link. Du hattest den schon einmal eingesetzt.
Ich hatte den zuvor nicht gelesen, weil ich gerade an dem Tag den neuen ICE für meine Märklin Eisenbahn bekommen hatte.
Spieltrieb vs Leben
Na so was . . .
Tja, - ich versuche locker zu bleiben.

Harald, ich bitte dich, rege dich nicht so auf, wegen dieser Sache
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8833-Was-ist-ein-Mitglied

Ich kann nur den einen Satz interpretieren:
Du bist im Forum geblieben, weil dir geholfen wurde, und du nun anderen Betroffenen helfen möchtest.
Das sagt doch alles!
Lieber Hamburger Schlauchbootfahrer, bleibe so, wie du bist!
. . . und grüße recht Herzlich deine P . . .

Kein Wunder, dass immer mal wieder PCa Betroffene vorher an Herzinfarkt sterben.
Rege dich nicht über Ralf auf. Er ist auch nicht mehr der Gesündeste, und versucht nur noch, als Moderator, sich zu verteidigen.
Ich habe den Beitrag gelesen. Er hat wohl recht.
. . Aber ob man das nun öffentlich schreiben muss, sei dahingestellt. . . . .
Ich weiss nicht.
Ist es vielleicht sein letzter Atemzug? *g*
Das man einen Tread schließt, ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche oder Überintelligenz bei Kindern.*g*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kein Wunder, dass immer mal wieder PCa Betroffene vorher an Herzinfarkt sterben.
> Rege dich nicht über Ralf auf. Er ist auch nicht mehr der Gesündeste, und versucht nur noch, als Moderator, sich zu verteidigen.
> Ich habe den Beitrag gelesen. Er hat wohl recht.
> . . Aber ob man das nun öffentlich schreiben muss, sei dahingestellt. . . . .
> Ich weiss nicht.
> Ist es vielleicht sein letzte Atemzug? *g*


Aber hallo Hartmut,

das sind aber Töne, die ich nie wieder von Dir so hören bzw. lesen möchte, bei allem Verständnis für spaßige Einlagen.

Ralf hat sich nicht zu verteidigen. Er hat den BPS im gewissen Sinne in Schutz genommen, und das war auch berechtigt und gut so.

Ralf hat keine aktuellen gesundheitlichen Probleme, soweit mir bekannt, und besucht regelmäßig, genau wie ich, Sportstudios. Vom letzten Atemzug kann wohl keine Rede sein, und auch der Moderator macht das ehrenamtlich, um das mal klarzustellen. Alles klar Hartmut?

P.S.: Was bedeutet eigentlich das *g* 
*
"Nicht unserer Vorväter wollen wir trachten, uns würdig zu zeigen - nein, unserer Enkel"*
(Bertha von Suttner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Ach so, das wußte ich nicht.
Brigitte und ich führen auch viele ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten aus.
Insbesondere betreuen wir Jugendliche seit 15 Jahren.
Nicht über's Internet, sondern Life.

Bevor er mich nun "Abmahnt" sollte der Moderaor mein letztes Posting löschen.

Na gut, ich habe wohl etwas zu heftig reagiert.
Ist aber das Forum nicht dazu da, um anderen Betroffenen zu helfen, anstatt sich mit so etwas zu befassen?
Lieber Harald, ich habe es begriffen. "Unschuldig" bist du ja aber auch nicht ganz.

Das "g" bedeutet Grinden. Ein *gg* bedeutet großes Grinsen.
Sprich, alles nicht so heiss, wie die Kartoffeln gekocht werden . . . *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut,

Ralf wird Dich nicht abmahnen. Du hast bestätigt, dass Deine Wortwahl weit über das Ziel hinausgeschossen ist. Damit ist das für mich und hoffentlich auch für Ralf abgehakt. Es gibt also nichts zu löschen, nachdem ich Dein Zitat vollinhaltlich verwendet habe. Das Leben geht weiter, wenn auch unter recht unterschiedlichen Bedingungen. Warum ich nicht unschuldig bin, erschließt sich für mich nicht. Wenn ich das sein sollte, bitte ich um Nachsicht, egal wo und wann das der Fall gewesen sein sollte.  :Peinlichkeit: 

*"Hetzen und Jagen verwirren das Herz"*
(Laotse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo* alle* Zusammen,

heute war ich in der Strahlenberatung UNI Kiel.

Die Ärztin ist der gleichen Meinung, wie mein Arzt, dass es sich vermutlich nur um einen Lymphknoten handelt.
Das deckt sich auch mit den Aussagen meiner SHG, dem Forum und Dr. S. FS.

Die Strahlenärztin (welch ein Name *g*) möchte aufgrund meines langsam ansteigenden PSA Wertes nicht relativ blind bestrahlen, daher hat sie mir eine spezielle MRT in der Prüne in Kiel verordnet.
Das soll ein Gerät sein, wo durchaus etwas im Becken erkennbar sein könnte.
Ich habe keine Ahnung. Der Termin ist erst am 14.04. weil dann dafür der spezielle Arzt anwesend ist.
Diese MRT wäre auch die Voraussetzung, damit sie mir später eine medizinisch notwendige PET/CT verordnen kann, um die richtige Therapie zu finden.
Die PET/CT wird dann wiederum in der UNI Kiel gemacht.
Auch die Ärztin ist der Meinung, dass der PSA dann bei rund 1,5 -2,0 liegen sollte.
Lymphknoten könne man allerdings früher erkennen.
Sie meint, nun warten wir erst einmal ab. Ich solle sie dann aus Spanien anrufen.

http://www.pruenergang.de/mvz_kiel_aerzte_technische_ausstattung_sonografie.  html

Lieber Konrad,
das Diagramm, welches ich hochgeladen hatte, wird von rechts nach links gelesen, daher die Unstimmigkeiten.
Ich habe auch einen Fehler in meiner PSA Histologie erkannt, deshalb hänge ich die Werte noch mal an.

Gruss
Hartmut

Nach RPE April 0,511

0,356 - Mai 2013
*0,247* - September 2013
0,372 - Dezember 2013 -- // *falsch!  richtig ist 0,272 (schreib oder übermittlungsfehler)
0,291 - Februar 2014
0,328 - Mai 2014
0,358 - September 2014
0,423 - Dez. 2014
0,529 - März 2015

oh je, nicht alles auf dieser welt ist einfach

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
der Aussage wahrscheinlicher Lymphknotenbefall kann ich mich anschließen, kein PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze nach RPE und kontinuierlicher langsamer Anstieg deuten auf Lymphknoten und nicht auf Lokalbefall hin. Blind die Loge samt ablaufender Lymphwege bestrahlen ist denke ich auch nicht die erfolgversprechende Option unabhängig davon, dass von PSA 0,2 kommend bis 0,529 aktuell die Chancen auf theoretische Heilung bereits sinken.
MRT (keine Strahlenbelastung) o.k. mal sehen was raus kommt. Dann aber PSMA PET CT und nicht nur PET CT Cholin oder Fluor um bei PSA Werten 1,5 bis 2,0 auch was zu finden um dann daraus therapeutische Schritte einzuleiten.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> der Aussage wahrscheinlicher Lymphknotenbefall kann ich mich anschließen, kein PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze nach RPE und kontinuierlicher langsamer Anstieg deuten auf Lymphknoten und nicht auf Lokalbefall hin.


Hallo Unsterblicher,

so ganz würde ich dieser Aussage in Deinem Falle nicht zustimmen. Sowohl als auch geht ein lokales Rezidiv, oder Lymphknotenbefall, mit einem langsamen PSA-Anstieg einher. Beide Situationen können ebenso zusammen gegeben sein. Ich erinnere mich, dass bei Dir nach RPE, auch freie PSA-Anteile in den Kontrollmessungen extrahiert wurden, was auf ein Rest-Prostatagewebe schließen lässt. Ein lokales Geschehen kann also sehr wohl auch zusätzlich, oder aber auch nur, gegeben sein.

Wie auch schon meine Vorschreiber empfohlen, ist eine PSMA-PET/CT angezeigt, und zwar am DKFZ-Heidelberg, bei Prof. Haberkorn. Auch die Auswertung der Bilder, Befundung, steht in Abhängigkeit des Beurteilers, und bedarf großer Erfahrung. Hinzu kommt, dass sich für Studienzwecke eine anschließende mpMRT, für Umme anbietet.

Weiter spricht für eine PSMA-PET/CT folgende neusten Studien zu bildgebenden Verfahren, aus dem neuen Rundbrief von Dr. med. Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall, welchen Harald (Harald_1933) erst kürzlich im Forum eingestellt hat. An dieser Stelle sei Harald gedankt.

Auszug:

_Tumorgerichtete Bildgebung von Knochenmetastasen beim metastasierenden kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom mit Zr-89 markiertem anti-prostataspezifischem Membran Antigen (PSMA) Antikörper J591 (J. Morris et al.) 
In dieser Studie gehen die Autoren der Frage nach, wie zuverlässig die Bildgebung mit dem J591 PSMA Antikörper ist. 
Insgesamt wurden 44 Biopsien entnommen, davon 21 Knochenbiopsien. Alle positiven Biopsien waren auch in der Bildgebung positiv  d.h. die Sensitivität von J591 betrug 100 %. 
Mit allen bildgebenden Verfahren zusammen (CT, Knochenszintigramm und PSMA Antikörper J 591) zeigten sich insgesamt 535 Knochenläsionen. Davon konnten 63% im Knochenszintigramm, 56% im CT, 38% im FDG PET, aber 92% im Zr-89-J591 PET nachgewiesen werden. 
Damit wäre das Zr-89-J591 allen anderen bildgebenden Verfahren deutlich überlegen._

Eine weitere Therapieplanung steht also in Abhängigkeit von den Befunden, wenn Dein tPSA erst einmal auf 1,5 bis 2 ng/ml angestiegen ist. Das wird aber noch etwas dauern, hoffe ich zumindest.
Daraus wird dann auch ersichtlich sein, wo sich evtl. Metastasen befinden, oder auch ein zusätzlicher lokaler Befall vorhanden ist, was wiederum ungünstig wäre für eine Salvage-Logenbestrahlung welche die Besten "kurativen" Ergbnisse bei < 0,5 ng/ml hervor bringen, aber eine "blinde" Bestrahlung dagegen nicht sinnvoll ist.
"Der Teufel steckt also wiedermal im Detail"

Zur Info:

Ein lokaler Lymphknotenbefall ist unproblematisch, neigt weniger dazu eine weitere Metastasierung in Gang zu setzen. Das sehe ich am wahrscheinlichsten bei Dir gegeben zu sein, auf Grund Deiner bisherigen PSA-Dynamik.

Dagegen ist eine, distant lymph node metastases Situation (entfernter Lymphknotenbefall) problematisch. Aber lokal therapierbar, wenn diese günstig , d.h. zugänglich, liegen.

Soweit ich informiert bin, hat die Uni-Klinik Heidelberg, das DKFZ-HD, mit sämtlichen gesetzlichen Krankenkassen Verträge, zumindest mit der AOK-Baden-Würtemberg, sodass eine Kostenübernahme durch die Kasse gewährleistet ist.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

das MRT hat, wie von uns eigentlich erwartet, nichts entdeckt.

- unauffällige Prostataloge
- in den Nativsequenzen einschließlich der Diffusion kein Anhalt für pelvine oder paraaortale 
- keine Osteodestruktion im erfassten Skelettvolumen.
- keine lymphnonoduläre Strukturvermehrungen 
- deutlich trabekulierte Harnblase
Es wird empfohlen, eine ergänzende Cholin PET durchführen zu lassen.

Ich werde mit meiner Strahlenärztin, am 18.05.15 über ein späteres PSMA PET/CT sprechen, welches ich dann im DKFZ-Heidelberg, bei Prof. Haberkorn machen lassen möchte.

Kann mir einer sagen, ob diese trabekulierte Harnblase schlimm, oder gar gefährlich ist?
Ich habe bereits auf Google gesucht, habe aber nichts verstanden.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Urologe

trabekulierte Blase - bedeutet, das der Blasenschliessmuskel sich überanstrengt,
um zu entleeren = Hinweis auf Abflusshindernis

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Hartmut und willkommen in good old Germany!
Schön, dass mal nichts auffälliges gefunden wurde beim MRT.
Und was die trabekulierte Harnblase angeht, hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht gehört. 
Vielleicht finde ich noch in meiner Literatur dazu etwas.
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Hartmut S

Vielen Dank für die Informationen!

Ich presse häufig beim Wasser lassen, damit die Blase vollständig entleert wird.
Abflusshindernisse habe ich keine bekannten. Der Druck ist manchmal ein wenig flau, aber das war noch nie anders bei mir.
Ob das der Grund sein kann, für die Überanstrengung des Blasenschliessmuskels? 

Hallo liebe Christine, danke!

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Christine, lieber Dr. S.

Entwarnung!
Heute Termin in der UNI Kiel, bei meiner Strahlenärztin:

Die Balkenblase ist durch das Pressen entstanden.
Sie sollte sich wieder zurückbilden, wenn ich mein Toilettenverhalten ändere.
So dolle, wie in dem MRT Bericht ist es gar nicht.
Das konnte sie im Ultraschall erkennen.
Die Abflusswege sind frei!
Sie meinte ich sollte im Sitzen meine Blase entleeren.
Mach ich doch schon seit 2 Wochen. Uuuiii, ist das aufregend . . . .
Na ja, mal gucken . . . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Meine Strahlen-Therapeutin meinte, so wie ich drauf bin, überlebe ich mehr als 8 oder 10 Jahre.
Sie meinte weiter, dass nichts zu sehen ist.
die Lymphknoten sind normal, und das wäre ein gutes Zeichen.
Dieses könne man vorab im MRT sehen.Ich hätte ja auch eine 0 Lymphknoten und R0 Situation.

Die Bestrahlung war nicht ganz von Tisch.
Die Ärztin meinte, dass sie bei 0,7 PSA, und meinen Krankheitsverlauf, eine Chance der Heilung von 80 % sehe. Das wären ihre Erfahrungen.
Auf meine Einwendungen hin meinte sie nur, dass andere falsch bestrahlen würden. Sie hatte mir es noch genauer erklärt, was ich aber nicht begriffen habe.
Die Streuung wäre zu groß, die Strahlung zu gering, oder so ähnlich.
Es müsse auch noch etwas anderes bestrahlt werden . . .

Wir sind nun so verblieben:
Sie möchte bei PSA 1.30 ein PET in Heidelberg machen lassen
Da es nun 3 Ärzte / Professoren empfehlen, sollte es von der GK übernommen werden. Sie wird sich dafür einsetzen.

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Urologe

aber warum in Heidelberg wenn Hamburg doch eben solches  anbietet???

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Hartmut!
Klasse!!!! Danke für die Info - endlich mal was Positives!!!
LG Christine

----------


## Hartmut S

> aber warum in Heidelberg wenn Hamburg doch eben solches anbietet???


Weil Helmut es mir in Posting #178 empfohlen hat.
Der Prof. Haberkorn kann die Bilder wahrscheinlich am besten auswerten.
Mein Urologe, der Prof. Seif (ich darf den Namen nennen) meinte allerdings auch, dass es sehr gute Ärzte und Geräte in Kiel oder Hamburg gibt.

Wenn es soweit ist, komme ich gerne einmal zum Beratungsgespräch in Ihre Praxis.
Die HP und die "AGB" sind mir bekannt.
Es gibt nur* ein* unsterbliches Leben.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Liebe Christine, ob es positiv ist, muss ich erst einmal schauen . . . 
Die nächste PSA Messung ist Ende Juni.


Lieben Gruss

----------


## Hartmut S

> Die Bestrahlung war nicht ganz von Tisch.
> Die Ärztin meinte, dass sie bei 0,7 PSA, und meinen Krankheitsverlauf, eine Chance der Heilung von 80 % sehe. Das wären ihre Erfahrungen.
> Auf meine Einwendungen hin meinte sie nur, dass andere falsch bestrahlen würden. Sie hatte mir es noch genauer erklärt, was ich aber nicht begriffen habe.
> Die Streuung wäre zu groß, die Strahlung zu gering, oder so ähnlich.
> Es müsse auch noch etwas anderes bestrahlt werden . . .


*Update:

*Brigitte fragt da einmal nach, was die Ärztin genau damit meinte.
Brigitte war gestern ein wenig verwirrt und genervt.
Sie ist `ne Frau, die alles "hinterfragt", wie man in bayern so sagt.

Mein Urologe würde sich in diesem Fall nach der Strahlen-Therapeutin richten.
Den brauche ich gar nicht Fragen ( 2. Meinung). Er hat ja sein eigenes gebiet.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Snoopy1958

Find ich aber gut, dass sie alles hinterfragt! Viele Ärzte verlieren sich in ihrem Kauderwelsch und kein Patient versteht eigentlich, was sie sagen. Man ist dann bei solchen Gesprächen so geplättet!
Und dann eben diese Statistiken und Erfahrungswerte. Unsere sehen da irgendwie anders aus, denn meistens passen wir leider nicht in diese Erfahrungswertetabellen. Wie oft habe ich schon gehört 'oh, da sind sie aber die Ausnahme' oder ähnliches.
Trotzdem, Daumen sind fest für Dich gedrückt Hartmut. Wäre klasse, wenn der PSA einfach jetzt nicht mehr steigt!
LG

----------


## Hvielemi

> Brigitte fragt da einmal nach, was die Ärztin genau damit meinte.
> Brigitte war gestern ein wenig verwirrt und genervt.
> Sie ist `ne Frau, die alles "hinterfragt", ...


Ahoi Captain, 
Nimm sie doch einfach mit beim nächsten Arzttermin, Du hast ja die
Befehlsgewalt an Bord.
Vier Ohren hören mehr als zwei, zwei Hirne spreichern mehr als eines.

Was zu bestrahlen sei, ist bei einer R0 M0 Situation schwer zu sagen.
Deine Strahlenärztin meinte wohl, die Loge alleine oder/und die
Lymphabflusswege? Das hängt wohl auch von der PSA-VZ und
dem aktuellen Staging ab. Ich kann dazu keinen Rat geben.

Was das PSMA/PET angeht, ist das eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit:
Je höher Du den PSA steigen lässt, umso mehr wird man sehen, aber
umso mehr Krebszellen sind dann auch zu bekämpfen.
Man sieht aber nie die gesamte Wahrheit, denn auch wenn jetzt noch
zu kleine Lokalrezidive oder Metastasen später bei entsprechendem
Wachstum zu sehen wären, kann nie ausgeschlossen werden, dass da
nicht noch mehr sei, was man eben dann noch nicht sehen könnte.

Ich denke, Du solltest anlässlich der nächsten PSA-Messung schon
entscheiden, ob nicht doch eine "blinde" Bestrahlung in Frage komme,
oder ob Du es auf eine Sichtbarmachung bei 1.3ng/ml oder besser 2
ankommen lassen wollest. 
Schwieriger Entscheid, aber bei deinem jetzigen ruhigen PSA-Verlauf 
wird wohl so schnell nichts anbrennen, was nicht ohnehin schon brennt.


Und als Letztes:
Ob Du nach Heidelberg oder nach Kiel oder Hamburg zum PSMA-PET
gehst, spielt keine grosse Rolle. Es gibt kein ein anderes Bild, das
so offensichtlich zeigt, ob es Prostatakrebs sei, und wo der sitze, wie dieses;
Schau dazu Anhang [4]: Wo ist die Metastase?
Wer nicht absolut farbenblind ist, findet sie ohne jede Ahnung von
Anatomie, Physik und ohne jede Erfahrung. Lass Dir, wenn es doch um ein
PET gehen sollte, aber nichts Anderes als ein PSMA-PET aufschwätzen.
Ob das mit Ga68 oder sonstwas gemacht werde, ist wiederum egal.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS:Smileys macht man mit : ), : (, ; ) etc, ohne Leerschlag gibt das 
 :L&auml;cheln: ,  :Stirnrunzeln: ,  :Blinzeln: 
Man kann sie aber auch als Bilddateien aus anderen Foren einfügen, 
was mir am Tablet nicht gelingt, sonst würd ich wieder mal mit einer
roten Kappe nach Kiel hinunter winken. 
IOS-User haben per Smiley-Taste eine ganze Auswahl zur Verfügung:
🐽🐍🎃⚽️🍅 und speziell für Dich:🚤
Ob das Beiträge besser mache, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
K.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ob das Beiträge besser mache, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Ich auch.

Ralf

----------


## klaus42

Lieber Konrad,
Deiner unter"Und als Letztes" geschrieben Meinung kann ich unter dem Eindruck meiner gestern gemachten Erfahrung nicht zustimmen. Ich war gestern in Heidelberg (NZT) mit meinen PSMA-CDs (Ga68 und sonstwas), die z.T. vor 6-12 Monaten in 2 bekannten Nuklearmed.Universitätskliniken ohne einen Befund angefertigt wurden. Weil mein PSA-Wert sich aber in den letzten 3 Monaten verdreifacht hatte machte ich in Heidelberg einen Termin und legte dort die "alten" CDs vor mit dem Ergebnis, dass sowohl im Rippenbereich als auch an der LWS Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sind, die zumindest im Rippenbereich schon vor 12 Monat. in München sichtbar gewesen sein müssen. Antwort des Heidelberger Teams: Den Kollegen fehlten die Erfahrungen.
Soweit für heute nur kurz eine Replik zu diesem Thema; aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen reicht es mir für heute, denn wie ich mit diesem Ergebnis umgehen werde ist miir überhaupt noch nicht klar.

Viele Grüße
Klaus 42

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nimm sie doch einfach mit beim nächsten Arzttermin, Du hast ja die
> Befehlsgewalt an Bord.


*Falsch!
*Brigitte hat auch einen Sportbootführerschein "See".
Der ist wichtig, weil ich auf See mal etwas Wein trinke, und sie ggf. offiziell einspringen muss.
Es gibt in Alacant keinen Capitano, der nüchtern im Hafen anlegen kann.

Zu Hause haben wir das Kommando etwas gerechter aufgeteilt.
Brigitte hat aber selbst genug Probleme mit Arztterminen.
Sie kann mich nicht immer begleiten.

Lieber Konrad, vielen Dank für deine nochmaligen Infos.
Man kann in meinem Alter nicht genug davon bekommen.
Manchmal vergesse ich wichtige informationen.

Lieber Ralf, die Smilies sind für mich *schon* wichtig.
Ich sehe das Geschähen ja zum Glück, noch nicht so wie du. 
Du hast hier im Forum mehr Leid erlebt, als ich.
Gönne sie mir . . . 

Lieber Klaus, ich werde mich noch einmal schlau machen.




> Schnoopy: Und dann eben diese Statistiken und Erfahrungswerte


Liebe Christine, bei mir läuft alles etwas anders.
Ich bin kein Statistik- Mensch. - Außerirdisch und unsterblich!

Lieber fs Urologe, wir werden die Feinheiten zur gegebener Zeit beschnacken.
Eine 3. Meinung ist immer gut!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Freunde,
Ärzte, Forums-Mitglieder und Betroffene,

heute habe ich meine PSA, die Laborwerte erhalten.
0,633, nach 3,5 Monaten, seit der letzten Messung ( 0,529)

Im Juli habe ich meinen 3. Termin bei meiner Strahlen-Therapeutin.
im Prinzip sind wir uns einig, dass wir nicht bestrahlen werden, weil alles soweit noch gut läuft.
Sie hat mir klar gesagt, dass sie für die spätere Impotenz  und der Inkontinenz nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden möchte. Darüber hinaus kann es auch Probleme mit der Darmwand geben.

Wenn der Verlauf so weiter geht, werde ich in 2 Jahren, auf Empfehlung der 3 Ärzte  ein PET machen lassen.

Die OP ist nun über 2 Jahre her.
Ich hoffe, ich kann die nächste Zeit weiterhin als Spaßvogel, fungieren.
Dieses Forum regelmäßig einigermaßen gesund besuchen.

Anmerkung:
Mein PSA geht  langsam hoch.  Wie ich finde, sehr langsam.
Wenn es so bleibt, habe ich wohl noch 10 Jahre.
Ich möchte nun nicht mehr so viel machen.
Später in 3 oder 5 Jahren eine Hormon-Therapie.
Diese Reiskörner fruchten bei mir wohl noch nicht, oder . . . !?

_Heute ist mein 2. Yorkshire Terrier, in der Narkose, nach einer Zahnsteinbehandlung gestorben.
Er war erst 10 Jahre alt, und in Spanien ein schlauer Bootsmann auf dem Boot!
2 Hunde in einem Jahr zu verlieren ist nicht so prickelnd.
Einen lieben Menschen, oder ein liebes Tier zu verlieren ist nicht einfach . . . 
Können wir es vergleichen?
Ich meine ja, denn Tiere sind fast wie Kinder. 
Brigitte hatte 1980 ein Kind verloren.__- Eines haben wir noch.__
Sie hat heute geweint._
Ich auch!
. . . und mein 1 Jahre alter "neuer Freund" hat mir die Tränen abgeschleckt.

Was meint ihr, was mein Leben noch wert ist?
derzeit ist mir alles sooooo egal . . . . 
 . . . da ist dieser PCa das geringste Problem.

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Käpt`n, liebe Brigitte,

nehmt es nicht so schwer. Ich kann trotzdem mitfühlen..................

Und Du lieber Hartmut, überleg Dir das mit der Bestrahlung genau. Es gibt auch noch andere Optionen. Die HT ist sowieso das allerletzte, da sind wir uns beide einig.

Ich freue mich immer wieder über Deine witzigen Schreiben hier im Forum. Und hoffe das Du uns noch sehr lange erhalten bleibst. In diesem Sinne "ggggg"

Grüße aus der Sonnigen Hersbrucker Schweiz
Manfred

----------


## Frank1958

Hartmut, Bleib gaaaanz locker . Das ist wirklich ein schwerer Schlag mit dem Hund, aber das Leben geht weiter. Unser Beileid und drücke  Brigitte ganz lieb.  Und Du wirst uns auch noch ganz lange erhalten bleiben. Wir sehen uns ja bald. Bis dahin liebe Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Captain Hartmut

Ach hätte man doch dem Hündchen seine dreckigen Zähnchen gelassen ...!
Es tut mir leid, dass es aus so nichtigem Anlass nun Flügelchen Bekommen hat.
Immerhin, ein Hundeengelchen mit sauberen Zähnen *gg*

Was wir aus dieser Geschichte lernen können:
Eine Narkose ist nicht ganz risikofrei, auch nicht für uns Menschen.

Dein PSA hat sich nun definitiv vom Dümpeln verabschiedet zu einem
langsamen Anstieg, gem. myprostate.eu pendelt die Verdoppelungszeit 
um ein Jahr. Gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen (was ich sonst in diesem Forum
vermeide), das ist auf Jahre hinaus wenig gefährlich. Aber Du hast
vollkommen recht, dann, wenn der PSA hoch genug ist, um ein 
aussagekräftiges Bild zu machen, per PSMA-PET zu schauen, wo es da
etwas zu therapieren gebe.
Bleib dran, aber mit der diesen Umständen entsprechenden Gelassenheit.
Du hast eine gute Chance, eher vom Nikotinqualm geholt zu werden, als
vom Krebs. Keine schlechte Aussicht, eigentlich.

Carpe diem! 
Du weisst ja, das wird mit 'Nimm den Tag' oder auch 'geniesse den Tag' übersetzt.
Jetzt als erstmal 'nehmen', und wenn der Schmerz über den Verlust des zweiten
Hündchens etwas abgeklungen ist, wieder 'geniessen'.

Mit 'nem Gruss an Steuerfrau Brigitte 

Konrad

----------


## Snoopy1958

Als der Regenbogen verblasste, 
da kam der Albatros, 
und er trug mich mit sanften Schwingen 
weit über die sieben Weltmeere. 
Behutsam setzte er mich an den Rand des Lichts. 
Ich trat hinein und fühlte mich geborgen. 
Ich habe euch nicht verlassen, 
ich bin euch nur ein Stück voraus.

Eine gute Reise dem kleinen Wuzerl ins Regenbogenland!

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Käpt`n

Konrad hat es wiedermal genau geschrieben. Nimm diese Empfehlungen an dann werden wir im Forum noch lannge auch mal Kontra geben können. "ggg"

Sonnige Grüße
Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Freunde,

vielen Dank für die eMails, und diese Nachrichten im Forum!

Ich habe nun in dieser Woche den letzten Termin in der UNI Kiel, wegen der Bestrahlung.
Wir waren uns bisher einig. Es wird nichts gemacht.
Viele Freunde aus dem Forum finden es auch nicht so prickelnd.
Ich denke, ich werde abwarten.




> Zitat Hvielemi:
> Gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen (was ich sonst in diesem Forum
> vermeide), das ist auf Jahre hinaus wenig gefährlich


Na ja, ich meine, dass solltest du nicht vermeiden.
Du bringst Licht in den Schatten, und beruhigst die ängstlichen Leser mit Fakten und Gefühl.
Auch wenn die Wahrheit nicht immer schön ist, trägst du mit deinen Beiträgen dazu bei, das die User ihre Krankheit entspannter sehen.
Das versuche ich auch manchmal im Forum. Nur habe ich nicht die Erfahrungen, die du hast.

Fakt ist: Wenn ich dich, und einige Freunde nicht hätte, mit denen ich regelmäßig in Kontakt stehe, würde ich immer noch die Panik haben, wie vor über 2 Jahren.
Die Freunde, und du haben Brigitte und mich beruhigt!

Gismo (mein kleines hündchen):
Ja, es war eine Lappalie! Er hatte aber auch Probleme mit den Fressen.
Die Tierklinik hatte uns versichert, dass nur 1 von 1000 bei dieser Behandlung versterben.
Er war erst 9 Jahre alt, nicht 10 j. Ich hatte noch einmal nachgeschaut.
(die werden normalerweise 13-16 j alt). Daher hatten wir nicht damit gerechnet.
Es war meine Schuld! - - - - Wir werden wohl nie schlauer!
Ich hätte Gismo ja auch weicheres Futter geben können . . . . .
Würde nicht wirklich funktionieren, weil das andere Hündchen es aufgefressen hätte, obwohl genug da wäre (Futterneid).
Das versteht aber nur jemand, der Hunde hat, oder einen Hund hatte!

Ich habe auch befürchtet, dass er Konrad nicht mehr zum Frühstück vernaschen könnte.

Lieber Konrad,
ich habe heute einen Zahnarzttermin, wo ich mir meine Zähne schärfen lasse!
Wir sehen uns . . . .

Als mich einmal jemand fragte, wer Gott ist, konnte ich keine Antwort geben.
Er meinte daraufhin, wir, die Menschen, sind Gott. Wir wären die Götter . . .
Wir entscheiden über die anderen Lebewesen!
Wir entscheiden über Leben und Tot!
Hat er recht?
Ja, natürlich!
Wir entscheiden, ob wir eine Ameise zertreten.
Wir entscheiden über das Schicksal eines Hundes oder einer Katze.
Wir entscheiden auch, ob wir uns einen Weisskittel anvertrauen.
Am Ende entscheidet dieser, im Zusammenhang mit einer Ethikkommission, 
ob wir noch weiterleben sollten, können oder müssen . . .

Ich wollte damit sagen, wir entscheiden selbst!
Es gibt wohl keinen anderen Gott.
Wir sind in unsre Galaxie wohl die einzigen, die Gott sein dürfen.
Das Universum ist unendlich. Da gibt es viele Galaxien,
Vielleicht sollte sich der andere Gott einmal melden?

Den Verlust meines kleinen Freundes werde ich verkraften.
Es dauert ca. 3 Monate. Nach einem halben Jahr ist alles überstanden.
Der Verlust eines Tieres ist nicht vergleichbar, mit dem eines Menschen.
So ist es!
Es hätte schlimmer sein können . . .
Ich bin glücklich, dass Brigitte und ich noch leben . . . .

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

. . . . . . 

Nachdem ich gestern ein wenig sentimentalen Blödsinn geschrieben habe, komme ich heute einmal zum ernst der Lage zurück.

Das heutige Gespräch  mit meinem Urologen hat folgendes gebracht:
Wir sind uns einig, dass nicht bestrahlt wird. Den letzten Termin in der Strahlenklinik
UNI-Kiel könnte ich streichen.
Die Balkenblase hat sich etwas zurück gebildet.
Er meinte, das wäre überhaupt nicht schlimm.
Zur Unterstützung hat er mir ein Medikament mit dem Wirkstoff *Tamsulosinhydrochlorid* verschrieben.
Als ich heute morgen den Waschzettel gelesen habe, viel mir auf, dass dieses Medikament eingenommen wird, wenn noch eine Prostata vorhanden ist.
Leider konnte ich den Arzt nicht mehr fragen, ob er sich da nicht vertan hat.
*Kann ich das Medikament trotzdem ohne Bedenken nehmen?

*Der PSA Wert liegt bei 0.6
Er meinte am Ende des Jahres hätten wir die 1.0 erreicht.
Ich soll ein PET Mitte der Jahres 2016 machen lassen, dann sehen wir weiter . . . 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Käpt`n Hartmut,

Ihr habt eine weise Entscheidung getroffen. Zum Medikament wird Dir sicher Konrad was schreiben. Wenn ein PET, dann ein PSMA/PET. Evtl kann dann auch Dir mit Cyberknife
geholfen weden. Machs gut und Grüße auch an Brigitte "ggg"

Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Manfred, Ahoi Captain!

Zu *Tamsulosin* kann ich nicht wirklich was schreiben, ausser meine
persönliche Erfahrung, die aber wohl auf meine Überempfindlichkeit
gegen viele Wirkstoffe und Chemikalien zurückzuführen ist:

Tamsulosin hat mir die Blasenkrämpfe, die ich Jahre VOR der
PCA Diagnose hatte und unverändert auch NACH der RPE hatte,
gut gelockert. Allerdings nur jeweils eine oder zwei Nächte lang,
 danach war es nur umso schlimmer, bis ich  es wieder absetzte.
Ich hab das Zeug stets dabei, für den Fall dass ich mal gar nicht
mehr pinkeln kann. Es scheint auch ohne Prostata zu funzen.
Du kannst Tamsulosin mal ausprobieren. Wenn es hilft ist gut, 
und sonst setzt Du es eben wieder ab. So einfach ist das.

Was mir derzeit die Blase ganz nett lockert, ist *BOTOX*, das mir der
Urologe in die Blasenwand gespritzt hat. Zunächst schien mir
das vollkommen überdosiert, obwohl er auf meinen Wunsch hin nur
die halbe übliche Dosis spritzte. Doch nun, etwa drei Monate später
krampft die Blase nur noch selten, und ich hab Entleerungsmengen
von immerhin 0.3 bis 0.6 Liter, mit nur geringem Restharn. Zuvor waren
das manchmal nur unter 0.1 Liter. Oft komm ich nun mit einmal Pinkeln 
über die Nacht, extrem war vor vielen Jahren 13 mal, gemäss der damals
geführter Strichliste.

Einen *Blasen*-*Elektrostimulator* hatte ich fast zwei Jahre drin, mit
vielen Versuchen mit verschiedenen Frequenzen, Pulsformen und
Reimplantation der Elektroden. Zuletzt war das blöde Ding abgeschaltet
weil wirkungslos und nur noch Ballast und Störung beim Metalldetektor
am Flughafen. Dann liess ich es mir wieder ausbauen, um ein geplantes 
MRT machen zu können. Eine Narkose, Erfahrung und zwei OP-Narben 
mehr und viele Franken weniger.
Dennoch: Manchen hilft es.


Lieber Hartmut, es war gar nicht so viel Blödsinn gestern. 
Wir haben nicht nur Funktion und Dysfunktion, sondern eben auch Emotionen. 
Manchmal beneide ich Dich darum, wie Du diesen Ausdruck geben kannst.

Ich versuche das mit Blumen für Brigitte und Dich, mal keine Bergblumen, 
sondern Wegwarten, die ich heute auf dem Spitalgelände zwischen 
Blutentnahme und Artztbesprechung gefunden hab.





Diese struppige Wildblumen zwischen all den schöhönen Gartenblumen tun dem Auge gut!
Vielleicht kann man auch einen Blasentee draus kochen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nachtrag @ Hartmut
Hatte mich schon gemeldet ;-))

"Cyberknive" ist kein Messer, sondern ein kleiner Linearbeschleuniger zur
Bestrahlung mit Gammastrahlen/ Photonen, der an einem Roboterarm um
den Körper herumgeführt wird. Damit kann er in einer Sitzung dutzende
Felder "schiessen", statt nur jeweils eines, wie eine schwerfällige IMRT-
Gantry. Damit kann das gesunde Gewebe und die Haut optimal geschützt
werden, womit die Bestrahlung in ca. 5 statt 30 oder mehr Sitzungrn
erledigt werden kann. Sonst ist es in etwa dasselbe.

----------


## Hartmut S

ja, lieber manfred, genau dass werde ich dann in heidelberg machen lassen.

das mit dem "Cyberknife", da blicke ich nicht durch.
ich werde da nicht schlau draus. da kannst du google, bis du schwarz wirst.
ich sehe nur deinen verlauf im profil, und der scheint gut zu werden . . .

na gut, konrad wird sich sicher melden.

gruss hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kann ich das Medikament trotzdem ohne Bedenken nehmen?


Lieber Hartmut,

nach Rückkehr aus Marienbad, wo ich täglich die Forumsbeiträge gelesen hatte, möchte ich Dir und Brigitte kund tun, dass mir der erneute Verlust eines von Euch so lieb gewonnenen Tieres sehr nahe ging. Auch Peggy, die ich heute über das Malheur informierte, versicherte mir vehement, wie sehr sie Euren Verlust resp. Schmerz nachempfinden kann. So ein kleines Kerlchen vermochte es doch taeglich, die gute Laune zu erhalten und bei weniger guter Stimmung dafür zu sorgen, dass das Lächeln zurückkehrte.

Ob man Tamsulosinhydrochlorid bedenkenlos einsetzen sollte, bedarf aus meiner Sicht einer gründlichen Überlegung. Wenn sich nun die beschriebene Blase -* hier* - ohnehin schon von selbst zurückgebildet hat, würde ich die Einnahme des verschriebenen Medikamentes zunächst verweigern. 

Bitte, lies auch in den nachfolgenden Links: 

https://www.diagnosia.com/de/medikam...offfreisetzung

http://www.infomed.ch/pk_template.php?pkid=359

http://www.onmeda.de/Wirkstoffe/Tams...kament-10.html

P.S.: Zu Cyberknife noch  -* diese* -  Info

*"Believe in Yourself"
*
Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Hartmut,

zum CN - wo blickst Du nicht durch ? Stelle doch mal die Fragen, die Du dazu geklärt haben möchtest, ich denke, da werden sich Antworten finden lassen...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Urologe

Tamsolusin wirkt mehr auf den *Blasenhals* als auf die Prostata. Und den Blasenhals haben Sie noch.
Daher kann das Medikament u.U. wirken.
Alphablocker sind als Medikamente im Nebenwirkungsprofil auch sehr unproblematisch - ausser gel. Blutdrucksenkungen.

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Erst mal Konrad vielen Dank für die schöne Blumenaufnahme, ich erwarte weitere. Danke.

Und Dir Käpt`n kann ich über Cyberknife in Fahrdorf mehr erzählen `ggg`

Sonnige Grüße 30 Grad..........

Manfred

----------


## Epon59

Tamsulosin wurde mir während meiner Protonenbestrahlung verschrieben, als der nächtliche Harndrang begann. In der ersten Nacht hat es geholfen, in der zweiten schon nicht mehr. Habe es dann schnell wieder gelassen. Zumal ich den eigentlichen Harndrang auch gar nicht unterdrücken wollte. Die sonstigen Begleiterscheinungen wie bspw. Krämpfe beim Wasserlassen habe ich dann mit Globulis beseitigt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen!

Herzlichen Dank für die vielen, guten Informationen!
Danke für die Blumen, und den Trost von Peggy und Harald.

Der Link über Cyberknife ist interessant. Langsam blicke ich durch.
Die letzten Infos hole ich mir dann im September direkt von Manfred vor Ort.

Die Kapseln werde ich ab morgen Abend versuchsweise einnehmen.
Wenn ich die vertrage, und eine Wirkung bemerke (_verbesserter Harnstrahl_), werde ich die eine gewisse Zeit einnehmen und später berichten.

Tja, . . . es ist merkwürdig.
Nach der 1. Panik nach der Diagnose, hatte ich meinen Humor schnell wiedergefunden.
Nun sterben ein Kasper und ein Trottel, und die Welt bricht zusammen.
Nach über 2 Jahren, bin ich immer noch über das Innenleben eines Computers besser informiert, als über meine Krankheit.

Tipp: Falls mal ein Totalversagen mit Eurem Laptop oder Netbook auftritt,
*legt es für 10 Min. in den Backofen (Umluft) bei 200 Grad.*
Es wird zu 80% für mehrere Stunden wieder zum Leben erweckt, damit Ihr Eure Daten retten könnt. Es ist meist auf der Hauptplatine die integrierte Grafikkarte, die Onboard verbaut ist, und Haarrisse oder kalte Lötstellen hat. Eine Reparatur ist oft kaum möglich.

So, nun habe ich meinen Humor fast wieder.  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss Hartmut,
auch an Christine, Uwe und Thomas

----------


## Frank1958

Hartmut den Laptop mit oder ohne Streukäse ?    *gggg*

----------


## Hartmut S

ach, lieber frank, dich hatte ich vergessen . . . 

- Natürlich ohne Pizza-Käse, oder Schoko-Streusel ! -
das war kein spaß, du dussel . . 
äähhmmm, - ich meinte natürlich "lieber dussel"  . . . *ggg* :L&auml;cheln: 
es funzt!, glaube es mir.
Es ist ja nur für den Notfall.
Bei Gismo hätte  es nicht geklappt. Alle  Wiederlebensversuche waren erfolglos.

wir sehen uns!

lieben gruß
hartmut

----------


## Snoopy1958

Danke für die Grüße, lieber Hartmut.
Tamsulosin (0,4mg) hatte Fritz auch vom Urologen nach der Prostatektomie verschrieben bekommen. Es sollte die Narbe weich machen/ halten und verhindern, dass die Harnröhre wieder zumacht. Genommen hat er es dann nicht.
Der Beipackzettel 'überzeugte' ihn auch nicht so...

Liebe Grüße
Christine

----------


## Frank1958

Hartmut , ich probiers aus.............. danke für den Tipp. Ist mir schon klar das es kein Witz war........... seit wann machst du Witze?   *gggg*   Gruß an Brigitte

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Frank,

es war ein witziger Witz, der aber, wenn nichts mehr geht, zum Erfolg führen könnte.
Zumindest könnten die Daten gerettet werden.
Mit einer ähnlichen Methode machen es auch die Firmen, die Festplatten retten.

Zurück zum ernst der Lage.
Das neu verordnete Medikament wirkt.
Ich werde darauf später zurückkommen.
Nur soviel: Unser Urologe im Forum, und auch mein Urologe, mit dem ich zwischenzeitlich Kontakt aufnehmen konnte,  hatten recht.
Es wirkt auf den Blasenhals. - Der Strahl ist wieder da, wie ein 17 jähriger.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Derzeitige Nebenwirkungen: Verstopfte Nase, und etwas, sehr wenige, Kreislaufprobleme beim zu schnellen Aufstehen.

Gruss Hartmut
auch an Urologe.

----------


## Frank1958

Jo, Hartmut. Schön das eine positive Wirkung zu verzeichnen ist. Da kann man auch mal mit der verstoppten Nase und wenigen Kreislaufproblemen leben. Du stellst dich drauf ein...... Gruß auch von Marion an Euch

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hatte ich meinen letzten Termin in der Strahlen-Therapie UNI Kiel.
Den letzten Termin  hatte ich ja aufgrund eines Todesfalls in der Familie versäumt.
Brigitte war anwesend.

Fazit:
Es wird keine Bestrahlung, auf gut Glück geben.
Stattdessen wurde ein Termin vereinbart, mit Prof. XX, der ein PET-CT machen möchte.
Das Vorgespräch hat ergeben, dass diese *Untersuchung bereits bei 1.0 PSA* gemacht werden soll, da nun alle vermuten, dass es sich um einen Lymphknoten handeln muss, der den PSA langsam ansteigen lässt.
Der Professor hat mir gesagt, dass es ein langer Tag werden wird, da danach noch ein MRT gemacht werden muss.
Das verstehe ich momentan gar nicht, aber dafür habe ich ja das neue Beratungsgespräch.

Tja, lieber Helmut,
nun müssen wir einmal gucken, weil der nette Prof. der Ansicht ist, dass er genauso gut die Bilder auslesen kann, wie es Heidelberg macht.
Er sagte weiter, dass ich mir keine Gedanken über die Kosten machen müsse, wenn er mit seinem Team die Mitbehandlung übernimmt.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, das Urologe fs damals auch der Meinung war, dass es sich um einen Lymphknoten handeln müsste.
wie sagte mein freund otto immer: ohhh, ist das aufregend . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

> Zitat Hartmut:
> Es wird keine Bestrahlung, auf „gut Glück“ geben.


Das wäre vielleicht auch etwas überstürzt gewesen ?!  Du machst das richtig denke ich.  Die nächsten Untersuchungen werden mehr Klarheit bringen. Bis dahin all the best.   Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

> wie sagte mein freund otto immer: ohhh, ist das aufregend . . .





> 


Hallo Seefahrer, 

wenn's der Waalke war, ja, dann ist das in der Tat aufregend. Aber Du allein kannst Dich aktuell noch abregen, wenn Dir auch nicht alles schlüssig ist, was die in den weißen Kitteln so umtreibt. Lass es doch auf Dich zukommen. Das ist doch bislang Deine Devise. Oder wie der Hundertjährige, der aus dem Fenster sprang, weil alle Türen verschlossen und er dann meinte: "Es ist, wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt" Also Großsegler, nicht die Segel raffen, aber dran bleiben ohne unruhig zu werden.

*"Gut sein und ein gutes Leben führen, bedeutet, anderen mehr geben, als man von ihnen nimmt"*
(Leo (Lew) Nikolajewitsch Graf Tolstoi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..., dass diese *Untersuchung bereits bei 1.0 PSA* gemacht werden soll


Gemach, gemach, lieber Hartmut!
Bei aktuell  PSA 0.63 ng/ml und einer Verdoppelungszeit von etwa einem Jahr wirst
Du die 1.0 im Frühling 2016 erreicht haben. So weit voraus plant niemand einen
Termin für ein PSMA-PET.

Die Tassen Hoch!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Nööö, lieber Konrad,

es geht ja auch nur um ein* Beratungstermin*, den ich schon mal zusammen mit meiner Strahlenärztin und dem CT-Arzt vereinbart habe.
Das Vorgespräch hat ergeben, dass diese Untersuchung bereits bei 1.0 PSA gemacht werden sollte.
Dafür habe ich das neue Beratungsgespräch jetzt am Mittwoch mit dem Röntgen-Arzt.
Hier werden dann die Weichen gestellt für das Frühjahr. Dazu gehört auch die Klärung der Kostenübernahme. Auf diesen Termin wird er mir wohl auch erklären, warum anschließend noch einmal ein MRT gemacht werden sollte.
Sollte der PSA plötzlich einen Sprung machen, wäre es ein Vorteil, wenn die Segel bereits gesetzt sind.

Gruss
auch an Harald und Frank
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

heute hatte ich mein Beratungsgespräch in der UNI Kiel.
Es ist das gleiche Gebäude, wo auch bestrahlt wird.
Ein ganz neuer Bau mit den schönsten Geräten.
Die Atmosphäre wie im  Phantasialand mit untermalten Klängen, ohne Wartezeit.

Zum ernst der Lage:
Die Segel sind gesetzt.  ( @Harald )
Es wurde ein Antrag auf Kostenübernahme vorbereitet.
Es fehlt noch der Bericht, meines Urologen.
Berichte der Strahlen-Ärztin und der MRT- Ärzte (anderer Ort) sind bereits eingetroffen.
Toll, wie die Kommunikation per Computer, über das Internet endlich einmal funktioniert.

Lieber fs,
Sie wollen keine F18-Cholin-PET/CT machen, da es heute bessere Diagnoseverfahren gibt.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1823#post71823

Es soll ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden, ab PSA 1.0
Falls ich es in Heidelberg machen lassen möchte, hätten sie nichts dagegen.
Ich würde ggf. zur gegebener Zeit die erforderliche Überweisung bekommen.

Gruss
Hartmut

Nun ist der Stress wohl erst einmal bis zum Frühjahr vorbei . . . . (?)

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

warum solltest du nach Heidelberg fahren, wenn die Kieler (da war ich auch...) das PSMA PET CT auch anbieten ? 
Solange die Kostenübernahme geklärt ist, kannst Du den weg doch sparen. 
Die Kosten lagen in Kiel fast doppelt so hoch wie in HD (und um einiges höher, als mir vorher telefonisch gesagt wurde.)

Lass Dir den Betrag am Besten schriftlich geben - aber das wird ja ohnehin geschehen, wenn die Kostenübernahmeerklärung ausgefüllt wird.

Denn mal viel Ruhe bis zum Frühjahr - zumindest mit diesem Thema.

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

> da war ich auch...


oh man, Uwe,
hättest du das nicht einmal vorher schreiben können?
Ein geiler Laden . . . 



> Denn mal viel Ruhe bis zum Frühjahr - zumindest mit diesem Thema.


ja, das hoffe ich . . .Ich hoffe ja nun nicht, dass sie etwas entdecken,
aber . . . 
irgendwie war das ja sehr gut, dass sie bei *dir* mit den Geräten etwas entdeckt hatten.
So wissen wir wenigstens woran wir sind, und wir können therapieren . . .

oh je Uwe, ich denke einmal die tollen Geräte sollten lieber etwas zeitiger entdecken, bevor es zu spät ist.
Hast recht, dafür müssen wir wohl nicht nach Heidelberg fahren.

Sorry, lieber Helmut, aber das PET wurde bereits in Amerika viel früher für die Diagnose entdeckt, als in Heidelberg.
Dieser Prof. in H. hat nur abgeschrieben.
Kiel hat es wohl vervollständigt?!

Gruss
vom Seebär

----------


## Harald_1933

> Sorry, lieber Helmut, aber das PET wurde bereits in Amerika viel früher für die Diagnose entdeckt, als in Heidelberg.
> Dieser Prof. in H. hat nur abgeschrieben.
> Kiel hat es wohl vervollständigt?!


Lieber Hartmut,

wo hat Helmut verlauten lassen, dass PET in Heidelberg zuerst, und dann noch von H. eingesetzt wurde? Du hast da sicher etwas verwechselt. Prof. H. hat erstmals mit G68 eine PSMA/PET/CT in Gang gebracht. Von PET in Sachen Prof. H. war wohl nicht die Rede. Für PET in Deutschland war Prof. Reske in Ulm -* hier* - damals die erste Anlaufadresse, weil dort der Tracer selbst hergestellt wurde.

Ansonsten ist es richtig, dass die PET von den amerikanischen Physikern Michel Ter  Pogossian und Michael E. Phelps entwickelt wurden. Bitte -* hier* - und -* hier* - lesen.

Nu bleib man hübsch brav bis wieder der Frühling ins Land zieht. Bis zum 12. September in Fahrdorf ist es ja nich mehr lange hin. Und da werden Seebären, und echte Männer gern gesehen.

*"Wenn du gut sein willst, dann nimm zuerst an, dass du schlecht bist"*
(Epiktet)

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz nach Kiel und Umgebung.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

das hatte Helmut mir per eMail mitgeteilt.
Die eMail stelle ich nun natürlich nicht online.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Unter anderem hat Helmut auch dieses geschrieben:




> Zitat Helmut:
> Wie auch schon meine Vorschreiber empfohlen, ist eine PSMA-PET/CT angezeigt, *und zwar am DKFZ-Heidelberg, bei Prof. Haberkorn.* Auch die Auswertung der Bilder, Befundung, steht in Abhängigkeit des Beurteilers, und bedarf großer Erfahrung. Hinzu kommt, dass sich für Studienzwecke eine anschließende mpMRT, für Umme anbietet.


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2176#post82176

Nein, verwechselt habe ich dieses Mal nichts.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut, 

E-Mail hin E-Mail her; um es kurz zu machen: Du hast von PET in Bezug auf Helmut a.g. geschrieben, und Helmut schreibt in Sachen H. völlig richtig von PSMA-PET/CT. Helmut wird in seiner E-Mail an Dich kaum etwas anderes gepostet haben. Du hast es schlicht miteinander verwechselt, und zwar ohne Wenn und Aber. Fällt es Dir wirklich so schwer, auch mal einen Fehler einzugestehen. Irren ist doch menschlich und niemand bleibt davon verschont. Auch gestandene Seebären nicht. Nimm es hin. Morgen scheint wieder die Sonne und Brigitte ist in der Nähe, um Dich fröhlich zu stimmen.

P.S.: So wie ich Helmut kenne, würde er sich noch einschalten, weil er bislang keine Probleme erkennen ließ, ein von ihm ausgelöstes Mißverständnis zu korrigieren und einen möglichen Fehler bzw. eine Falschaussage zuzugeben.
*
"Ein Traum ist unerlässlich, wenn man die Zukunft gestalten will"*
(Victor Hugo)

Gruß 

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und zwar am DKFZ-Heidelberg, bei Prof. Haberkorn
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nein, verwechselt habe ich dieses Mal nichts.


Wer immer da was verwechselt hat, das funktioniert so nicht.

Am DKFZ gibt es keinen Prof. Haberkorn,
und Prof. Haberkorn lehrt nicht am DKFZ.

Er ist tätig an der Uniklinik der Ruprecht-Karl-Universität Heidelberg.

Dort hab ich vor 3 Jahren ein PSMA-PET erhalten, und dorthin wurde
ich auch in diesen Tagen wieder überwiesen.

Carpe diem?
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

hier ein ganz kleiner auszug aus helmuts pers. email.
das kann ich verantworten.
mehr gibt es nicht, lieber harald   :L&auml;cheln: 

_"Dieser ist Prof. Haberkorn am DKFZ-Heidelberg. Er ist der Pionier und erfahrenste Nuklearmediziner was PSMA-PET/CT betrifft.__
Diese ist in Heidelberg von ihm entwickelt worden. Die Auswertung, Interpretation, bedarf es eines erfahrenen Diagnostikers auf diesem Gebiet. Auch die PSMA-Therapie entwickelte Haberkorn."

_Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

wie ein Deus ex Machina kommst Du willkommen daher. Das mit dem DKFZ hat nun tatsächlich Helmut falsch dokumentiert. Eben sehe ich, Hartmut ist schon vor mir wieder am Drücker gewesen. Und nun schreibt er erstmals von PSMA-PET/CT und nicht von PET. Klingelt es nun?

*"Es ist, wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt"

*Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es soll ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden, ab PSA 1.0
> 
> Sorry, lieber Helmut, aber das PET wurde bereits in Amerika viel früher für die Diagnose entdeckt, als in Heidelberg.
> 
> Zitat harald: Ansonsten ist es richtig, dass die PET von den amerikanischen Physikern Michel Ter  Pogossian und Michael E. Phelps entwickelt wurden. Bitte -* hier* - und -* hier* - lesen.[


nöö, lieber harald, da klingelt nichts . . 
. . . aber es ist doch eigentlich egal.
meine nachricht war ja eh' an helmut gerichtet.

wo ich das ... Ct machen lasse, kann ich mir ja noch bis zum frühjahr überlegen.
ich hoffe, dass ich diese zeit noch habe. :L&auml;cheln: 

helmut hat zurzeit viel arbeit,
aber er meldet sich demnächst wieder im forum.

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Hvielemi

Ob PET/CT oder erst ein CT, dann ein PET hängt von den verfügbaren Maschinen ab.
PET-Scanner werden seit der Jahrtausendwende nicht mehr hergestellt. Man bekommt
die nur noch in Verbindung mit einem CT-Ring. Es wäre also erstaunlich, wenn irgendwo
noch PET-Scans angeboten würden ohne automatische Fusion mit einem CT.
Die Bilder der beiden in einem Besonders breiten Ring gekoppelten Maschinen lassen
sich selbstverständlich auch einzeln auslesen, also ein CT, etwa zum Vergleich mit
früheren oder späteren Aufnahmen, oder ein PET, wie früher ohne CT-Hintergrund.
Dasselbe gilt auch für PET/MRT seit in Zürich der erste PET/MRT- Scanner installiert wurde,
wobei bis heute immer noch nicht belegt werden konnte, dass diese Kombination
gegenüber dem PET/CT Vorteile bringe.

Massgebend ist aber nicht die Hardware, sondern der Tracer.
Und da auch nicht, welches Positronen-emittierente Isotop verwendet werde, denn
es ist dem PET-Scanner reichlich egal, wie das gemessene Signal erzeugt worden sei.
Der Ligand ist die Innovation in der Arbeit von Prof. Haberkorn:
Das ist das Molekül, mit dem das Radioisotop an das PSMA der Prostatakrebszellen
( und leider auch Speichel- und Tränendrüsen) gebunden wird. Wobei er diesen
selbstverständlich nicht selbst entwickelt hat, denn er ist nicht Radioapotheker
oder -chemiker, sondern Nuklearmediziner, der diese Mittel anwendet.

Wechselt man das diagnostische Radioisotop gegen ein therapeutisch wirksames,
also einen α- oder β-Strahler, wird der vom Liganden genau an jene Stellen
transportiert,die zuvor im PSMA-PET geleuchtet haben. Diese Verbindung von
Bild und Therapie leistet zurzeit kein anderer Ligand, weswegen (nicht in Heidelberg)
auch der prägnante Begriff 'Theranostics' geprägt worden ist.

Daran wird mit Erfolg auch in Istambul und sonstwo geforscht.
Und ein PSMA-PET/CT zu lesen ist einfacher,als jedes andere Bild.
Von Leber, Niere, Blase und Speichel- und Tränendrüsen abgesehen,
ist was leuchtet, Prostata- oder Prostatakrebsgewebe.
Mein Eindruch allerdings bleibt bestehen, dass ein guter Radiologe die
Im PETleichtenden Metadtasen auch in einem CT und/oder MRT finden
würde. In meinem PET leuchtete jedenfalls nichts, was nicht auch im CT
zu finden war. 
Nur eben: Ein Laie sieht bunte PET-Kringel sofort, während es verdammt 
schwierig ist, all die grauschleierigen Blasen, Schläuche, in einem CT 
oder MRT richtig zuzuordnen. Ich schreibe da aus Erfahrung.
Wirklich wichtig wird also das PSMA-PET erst, wenn man die Möglichkeit
einer PSMA-Therapie abklären will. Vorher ist es schönes buntes Kino.

Nun, bis Hartmut einen PSA von 2ng/ml hat (Vorher ist so ein PSMA-PET-
Scan eh für die Katz nach heutigem Technikstand),vergehen noch Jahre und
Monate. Bis dann ist die Bildgebung ohnehin wieder einen Schritt weiter.
In Istambul, Heidelberg, Kiel und anderswo.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für die genaue Erklärung! 

Nie würde ich mir erlauben, dir oder Harald zu widersprechen,
deshalb möchte ich meine Frage einmal so formulieren:

Die Ärzte sind der Meinung, dass ein Lymphknoten bereits bei PSA unter 1.0 entdeckt werden kann. Etwas anderes kann oft erst ab 1.5  2.0 gesichtet werden.
Wobei denn vielleicht ein PET MRT hilfreich ist.
Stimmt diese Aussage denn nicht, die ich in den letzten Tagen und heute in der UNI erhalten habe?

https://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de...43-p-36196.pdf

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## klaus42

Lieber Konrad, es ist ja immer wieder angenehm und informativ die Diskussion über die PSMA-Diagnostik zu verfolgen, nur kann ich in meiner Lage keinen Honig gewinnen, weil es bei mir zu keinem PET-Bild kommt. Der Versuch mit FDG (18F) und Ga-68 in München und Köln blieb bei einem aktuellen PSA-Wert von 19,308 ng/ml ohne Nachweis. Mein Hausurologe will nun nach einem weiteren zu erwartenden Anstieg im Herbst eine erneute PSMA-PET-CT in die Wege leiten. Diese Diagnostik sehe ich in meinem Fall für wenig sinnvoll an, sie kostet eine Stange Geld und bringt nichts, daher will ich sie auch nicht durchführen lassen.  Gibt es noch andere Untersuchungsmethoden bzw. Fallbeschreibungen, denn ich bin im Forum doch sicherlich nicht der einzige Betroffene, dem das PSMA keine diagnostische Hilfe beim Aufspüren von Metastasen etc. ist. Wer von den Forumsteilnehmern hat noch eine Idee?
Schönen Gruß aus dem Rheinland
klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

Prof. Reske, den ich oben verlinkt hatte, hat mir am 9.1.2007 zusätzlich zur C-11-Cholin-PET/CT eine endorektale Spule, also MRT der Prostata nativ und nach KM=Kontrastmittelgabe eingeführt. Wenn Du die damit erzielten 2 Befundbeurteilungen zur Kenntnis nehmen möchtest, scanne ich den Gesamtbericht gern und stelle ihn hier ein. Nur so viel schon jetzt: Die Beurteilung war letztlich für mich das Signal zur Durchführung der IGRT.


*Glück entsteht oft durch Aufmerksamkeit in kleinen Dingen, Unglück oft durch Vernachlässigung kleiner Dinge.*




Wilhelm Busch







Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Klaus

Wie ich sschon schrieb:
Das PSMA-PET zeigt meist nur Metastasen, die ein guter Radiologe auch auf
einem CT oder einem MRT finden würde. Der echte Vorteil dabei ist, dass ein
Leuchten zugleich auch ein Nachweis der Prostatakrebs-Herkunft der in den
anderen Bildern gesehenen Läsionen bedeutet. Man bekommt also nicht nur
anatomische Information sondern funktionelle.
Nun gibt es aber auch Patienten, deren PCa-Zellen offenbar kein PSMA exprimieren
(Prostataspezifisches Membran-Antigen). Da können PSA und Metastasen in
beliebige Höhen wachsen, der PSMA-Ligand wird nicht gebunden. Ein Cholin-PET
auf der gleichen Maschine wird aber - reichlich unspezifisch- die vermehrten
Stoffwechselvorgänge in den Metastasen zeigen können. Das wird derzeit noch
an den meisten Unikliniken so verwendet, weil die nicht eingerichtet sind, um
den 68Ga-PSMA-Tracer herstellen zu können. Den kann man nicht ltransportieren, 
da das Gallium eine geringe Halbwertszeit hat und schon nach einer Halben Stunde 
nicht mehr brauchbar ist.
Falsch ist also ein PET mit Cholin oder FDG nicht, nur eben weniger spezifisch, und
wenn der Patient PSMA nicht bindet, der einzig richtige Weg zum PET. Eine PSMA-
Radiorezeptorligandentherapie kommt bei solchen Patienten selbstverständlich
nicht in Frage.


@Hartmut
Ja doch, ein einzelner Lymphknoten wird auch schon bei PSA 1 ng/ml erkannt
werden. Den kann dein Radiologe aber auch locker aus einem simplen CT oder
einem MRT lesen, die mit dem PSMA-Tracer überhaupt nichts anfangen können.
Vergiss doch einfach MRT und CT, wenn Du über PSMA-Diagnostik nachdenkst.
Das ist schlicht egal, weil MRT und CT lediglich den anatomischen Hintergrund
liefern für die funktionale Information des PSMA-PET. Das ist in etwa wie
Musiknoten gleich klingen, egal ob Du diese auf Bleistiftgezogene Linien
schreibst oder solche mit Tusche.
Interessant ist doch die Frage, was sonst noch da sei, ausser dieser einzelne
Lymphknoten. Da kann vielleicht das PSMA-PET mit seiner funktionellen Bild-
gebung weiterhelfen. Aber eben erst, wenn die befürchteten Micrometastasen
eine gewisse Masse erreicht haben, bei höheren PSA-Werten.
Ein klassischer Zielkonflikt zwischen möglichst klarer Diagnostik und frühest-
möglichem Therapiewunsch.

(Nebenbei:
Ich brauch schon gar kein Bild mehr, nicht mal US. Meine Metastasen hinter
dem Schlüsselbein, erstmals gesehen im CT Anfang des Monats, sind mittlerweile
so gross, dass ich sie schmerzhaft tasten kann und auch im Spiegel als
Schwellung sehen. Ich fahr nach Heidelberg für das PSMA-PET,  nicht um die
noch besser zu sehen, sondern um die schon vor drei Jahren dort empfohlene 
PSMA-Therapie abzuklären. Mittlerweile verwendet man dort ja nicht mehr Iod, 
sondern andere Radioisotope.)

Carpe diem
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ich habe verstanden, dass es Tumorzellen gibt, die kein PSMA exprimieren. 
Aber um auf Klaus zurückzukommen: Bei ihm ist ja ein PSA von 19 gemessen worden...irgendetwas gibt also PSA ab - warum ist das dann im PSMA PET nicht darstellbar ?

Oder ist auch denkbar, dass die Zellen zwar PSA abgeben - der Tracer - Ga 68 - aber nicht andocken kann ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ja doch, ein einzelner Lymphknoten wird auch schon bei PSA 1 ng/ml erkannt werden. Den kann dein Radiologe aber auch locker aus einem simplen CT oder einem MRT lesen, die mit dem PSMA-Tracer überhaupt nichts anfangen können...


*
Mein lieber Konrad,*
das halte ich für unzutreffend. Bei einem PSA Wert von etwa 1ng/ml kann weder ein MRI-Scan, und schon gar kein CT eine einzelne Läsion erkennen. Die Beurteilung dieser beiden bildgebenden Verfahren geht bei Lymphnoten rein über die Größe (*Lymphadenopathie*). Da muss schon ein sehr massives Wachstum eingetreten sein, um das als metastasensuspekt zu klassifizieren! Bei Knochenmetastasen kann ein MRI-Scan schon Millimeter große Läsionen erkennen, aber die Spezifität ist niedrig (könnte auch eine *Knochenzyste* sein), es sei denn man hat eine Serie von Aufnahmen, an denen man eine Progression dieser Läsionen erkennen könnte. Ein PET hätte hier schon klare Vorteile.

Konrad, du bist vom absoluten Verfechter einer PSMA PET Diagnostik bzw. Therapie zu einem dieser Vorgehensweise eher reserviert gegenüberstehendem Patienten mutiert. Deine Euphorie hatte ich früher schon als etwas 'over the top' empfunden, aber deine Ablehnung momentan ist definitiv auch nicht angebracht. Trotz deiner momentan relativ großen und symptomatische Metastasen solltest du alle vorhanden Möglichkeiten evaluieren, d.h. PSMA Lu177, Abiraterone und/oder Chemotherapie. Versuche vielleicht auch mal ein AR-V7 Staging (z.B. im Labor Pachmann) durchführen zu lassen.

*Stay vertical!*

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Oder ist auch denkbar, dass die Zellen zwar PSA abgeben - der Tracer - Ga 68 - aber nicht andocken kann?...


*
Uwe,*
PSA hat mit PSMA nichts gemein! Please look* at this...*

----------


## uwes2403

Ups...da war ja mächtig auf der falschen Spur...Danke für den aufklärenden Link...

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

*Ist das alles kompliziert!*
Noch einmal danke, dass ich wieder einmal ein paar Brocken verstehen durfte.
Es wiederholt sich, aber dennoch ist jede neue Erklärung gut für meine kleinen Gehirnzellen

Also heisst das nun für mich, ich fahre da nachher noch einmal zur UNI, und verschiebe tatsächlich das Ganze nach hinten, so habe ich Euch verstanden.
Bei Klaus verhält es sich wieder ganz anders.
Auch ich möchte aber meine Krankenversicherung nicht unnötig mit Kosten belasten.

Gruss
Hartmut

PS: Lieber Harald, sei mir bitte nicht böse, weil ich genauso stur wie du bin. :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## uwes2403

Was willst Du verschieben ?

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann habt ihr für das frühjahr eine PSMA PET CT ins Auge gefasst ?
Das ist doch aber noch nicht mit Tagestermin festgelegt ?

Ich würde folgendes machen: Im gewohnten Rhythmus erneut PSA messen und dann entscheiden....Vorlauf in Kiel für's CT waren damals etwa 4 - 5 Wochen....

Wenn Dein PSA um 1,0 herum liegt, dann ist die Chance auf Entdeckung eines Herdes natürlich größer wenn es sich um einen "großen" handelt, als wenn es mehrere kleine gibt...aber das ist sicher besprochen worden.

Also - nur die Ruhe.

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Uwe,

die Ärzte gehen bei mir von einem Lymphknoten aus, deshalb sollte bei PSA 1.0 ein
PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden.
Ein Termin wird dann noch vereinbart.
Derzeit liefen nur Gespräche über die Kostenübernahme und das weitere Vorgehen.
Alle waren sich nun einig, lieber keine Bestrahlung des Prostataumfeldes.
Der PSA Verlauf wird weiterhin alle 3 Monate beobachtet.
Da mein Urologe, der mich operiert hat, und auch die Nachsorge macht, wetzt der Professor bereits das Messer.

Spaß bei Seite. . .
Er hatte mich zur Strahlen-UNI überwiesen, um eine 2. Meinung zu bekommen.
Die Strahlen-UNI hat mich vorher zur MRT, und danach an die PET-UNI überwiesen.
Sorry, dass ich mich so blöd ausdrücke, ich bin halt`nur ein Seemann, mit LKW und Bus Erfahrungen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Alles gut....

ich würde dann die Kostenübernahme klären, bei PSA 1,0 das PSMA PET CT machen (falls nicht jemand sagt, das sei unnötig...kann ich nicht beurteilen) und wenn sich die Quelle als singulärer, gut erreichbarer Lymphknoten erweist, diesen 
dann entfernen lassen.

Wäre mir auch sympathischer, als auf Verdacht die Loge zu bestrahlen....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Konrad, du bist vom absoluten Verfechter einer PSMA PET Diagnostik bzw. Therapie zu einem dieser Vorgehensweise eher reserviert gegenüberstehendem Patienten mutiert.


Lieber Andi

Die PSMA-Diagnostik ist bestimmt eine Tolle Sache, und auch ich hab mich nach gut drei Jahren [4] auf den 30.07. wieder in Heidelberg angemeldet, um zu sehen

-  ob ausser den zuvor im PET ungesehenen, aber in den CTs deutlich grössenprogredienten Metastasen sonst noch was vorhanden sei, etwa in den Knochen, die zwar gemäss Szinti und aufgrund der - bis auf den lädierten Rücken - Schmerzfreiheit wohl nicht betroffen sind. Aber bei dieser Krankheit weiss man ja, dass man nichts weiss.

- ob eine Radiorezeptorligandentherapie besser mit α- oder  β-Strahlern durchgeführt werden solle, falls diese neue, in CT und MRT gesehene Generation von Metastasen überhaupt noch PSMA exprimiere.

Seit das PSMA-PET hier im Forum en Vogue ist, weise ich konstant darauf hin, dass Heidelberg einen PSA von um 2ng/ml als Cutoff betrachtet für eine aussagekräftige Untersuchung. Selbstverständlich darf man hoffen, bei tieferen Werten werde das PSA von einer einzelnen Lymphmetastase oder einem unifokalen Lokalrezidiv sezerniert. Das würde dann wohl ebenso sichtbar im PET wie damals meine Mehrzahl von Metastasen bei einem PSA von 4 ng/ml.

Nicht ich bin es, der PSMA-basierten Vorgehensweise in Diagnostik und Therapie reservierter gegenüberstehe, sondern mir scheint, dass seither im medizinischen Bereich bei einigen Leuten eine Euphorie ausgebrochen ist, die kaum gerechtfertigt ist.


Nochmals: Wenn man gezielt nach Lymphknoten-Läsionen sucht, kann man das sehr gut mit  PSMA-Diagnostik tun. Ich stelle ganz einfach fest, dass selbst kleinste PSMA-Signale in meinem PET vor drei Jahren auch in dem unterlegten schwächlichen Niedrigdosis-CT gesehen werden konnten. Die Erwartungen an diese Bildgebung sind meines Erachtens zu hoch, wobei eben doch der ganz grosse Vorteil darin besteht, dass man nicht nur ein anatomisches Abbild irgendeines grauen Knollens bekommt, sondern die funktionelle Information "DAS ist Prostatakrebs", zudem schön bunt aufbereitet, dass auch der betroffene Laie einmal durch die Bilder scannen kann, und weiss, was Sache ist.

Was meine weitere Therapiewahl angeht, denke ich, dass der Zeitpunkt für den Frontalangriff mit der PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie gekommen sei. Soeben hab ich eine Biopsie meines seit vorgestern deutlich tast- und sichtbaren Knollens hinter dem Schlüsselbein vereinbart für morgen. Vor drei Wochen im CT war der noch 10mm, nun sind es gefühlte 30mm. Ich muss was tun, denn ginge das so weiter, wären es in weiteren drei Wochen bis zu 90mm!
Zwischendurch einen Angriff mit Abirateron zu versuchen wäre wohl nicht falsch, da VT464 derzeit nicht verfügbar ist.
Allein die kräftige Kreuzresistenz zwischen Xtandi und Zytiga lassen das wenig zielführend erscheinen.


Nun, HIER geht es nicht um meinen amoklaufenden GS9, sondern um den derzeit gemächlich wachsenden PCa von Hartmut. Bis der einen PSA von 1 erreicht haben wird, werden auch mehr Erkenntnisse zu der immer noch experimentellen PSMA-Bildgebung vorliegen. Der Zielkonflikt zwischen möglichst früher "blinder" Bestrahlung von 
Prostataloge und Lymphabflusswegen einerseits und dem Anwarten, bis Bildgebung Gewissheit gebe, was Sache sei, bleibt leider noch ungelöst.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nachtrag:


> Alles gut....





> ich würde dann die Kostenübernahme klären, bei PSA 1,0 das PSMA PET CT machen (falls nicht jemand sagt, das sei unnötig...kann ich nicht beurteilen) und wenn sich die Quelle als singulärer, gut erreichbarer Lymphknoten erweist, diesen  dann entfernen lassen.
> 
> Wäre mir auch sympathischer, als auf Verdacht die Loge zu bestrahlen....




Ja, lieber Uwe, so empfinde ich das auch, und auch Hartmut scheint so zu fühlen.
Ob dazu Evidenz vorliege, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Ich habe oben in meinem
Schlussatz auf diesen Zielkonflikt hingewiesen. Das Gute ist, dass angesichts der
vielschichtigen PCa-Forschung, die Zeit für uns arbeitet.

Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

> L
> Der Zielkonflikt zwischen möglichst früher "blinder" Bestrahlung von 
> Prostataloge und Lymphabflusswegen einerseits und dem Anwarten, bis Bildgebung Gewissheit gebe, was Sache sei, bleibt leider noch ungelöst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, liegt wohl nicht vor, denn die Adjuvante RT wird bei spätestens 0,2 empfohlen....da ist Hartmut aber ohnehin schon drüber....

Das war auch nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung und keine Handlungsempfehlung - die würde ich als Laie nicht abgeben.

Ich hoffe, Du findest den richtigen Weg kommende Woche - das derzeitige Wachstum ist ja schon mehr als unheimlich....

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nun, HIER geht es nicht um meinen amoklaufenden GS9, sondern um den derzeit gemächlich wachsenden PCa von Hartmut.


*NEIN*, es geht hier nicht allein um "Hartmut"
Es betrifft uns alle!
Ich freue mich über eine Klärung / Aufklärung
- - - auch in meinem T(h)read!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> *NEIN*, es geht hier nicht allein um "Hartmut"
> Es betrifft uns alle!
> Ich freue mich über eine Klärung / Aufklärung
> - - - auch in meinem T(h)read!


Moin Harmut,

danke für Deine großzügige Einblendung. Natürlich macht es manchmal wenig Sinn, wenn sich jemand mit seinem Problem, was vielleicht nicht das Thema direkt tangiert oder das, was der Threaderöffner wissen möchte, in einen fremden Thread einmischt. Es sei denn ,es dient der Klärung des Themas. Hartmut, manchmal ist es in der Tat angebracht, versehentliche oder unwissentliche Falschaussagen zu korrigieren. Nur so lernen wir alle dazu.

Den Insidern ist sicher noch geläufig, dass LowRoad (Andi), Konrad, Winfried und ich damals in Ulm waren, als Professor Reske alle Experten, die zu PSMA + den Liganden etwas zu sagen hatten, eingeladen hatte. Nicht nur ich war damals nicht so richtig überzeugt von dem, was einige Redner vortrugen. Als Professor Reske selbst dann bei einer Gegenüberstellung von PET/CT mit den vorhandenen Tracern versus G68 PSMA eine fast identische Diagnosefindung zum Ausdruck brachte, fuhren wir alle mit dem bedrückenden Gefühl heim, dass sich der weite Weg dafür nicht gelohnt hatte, was wir wirklich erfahren hatten. 

Für Hartmut bleibt aktuell nur ein Ausruhen im Wartesaal in der Tat noch solange, bis verwertbare PSA-Werte für die geplante Untersuchung vorliegen.

*"Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen"*

                                  (Mahatma Gandhi)                     


Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung

*Zur Erinnerung für die, die dabei gewesen sind -* hier* - 

@Hartmut,

lieber Hartmut, das "t", was ich oben versehentlich übersehen habe es einzutippen, gehört zwingend dazu, sonst ist es ja nicht hart und mutet wie harmmut an. Ich bitte um Nachsicht; ich war von irgend etwas geblendet.

Für die Spezialisten -* hier* - einer der Vorträge.

*"Fürchte nicht das Chaos, denn im Chaos wird das Neue geboren"*

                                  (Carl Gustav Jung)                     


Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

du bist fast so lustig, wie ich.
Deshalb habe ich irgendwann einmal gelernt, dich zu mögen.
Genauso, wie du meine "gewöhnungsbedürftige Art", im nachhinein lieben gelernt hast  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mit deiner Weisheit, und deiner über achtzigjährigen Erfahrungen bleibst du, lieber Harald, für mich der Größte!
Oder mag ich vielleicht doch Peggy lieber als dich?  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Harald, hast du da nicht etwas falsch verstanden?
Es ging doch nur darum:
_Sorry, lieber Helmut, aber das PET wurde bereits in Amerika viel früher für die Diagnose entdeckt, als in Heidelberg._
Das habe ich geschrieben, weil Helmut der Auffassung ist /war, das der Prof. aus Heidelberg das  Diagnose-Verfahren entwickelt hat.
Hat er nicht!  - Mehr habe ich doch gar nicht geschrieben.

Helmut hat mir in der Vergangenheit (privat, krankheitsbedingt) sehr geholfen.
Nicht jeder vertritt seine Auffassung, aber er gehört, mit dir, und anderen Mitgliedern im Forum, zu den Menschen, die sich Gedanken über unsere Krankheit, -oder auch später einmal seine Krankheit -  machen.

Soooo, damit mein Posting nun nicht zu lang wird, nur so viel:
Bitte schreibe nun nicht mehr, dass ich eine Falschaussage gemacht habe.
Du stellst mich damit ja indirekt als L.... hin.
_manchmal ist es in der Tat angebracht, versehentliche oder unwissentliche Falschaussagen zu korrigieren_
Ich korrigiere nichts, da auch ein geschätzter Mensch, wie Helmut sich in einer eMail an mich, auch einmal irren kann.

*Nun sollten wir uns wieder um unseren gemeinsamen Freund kümmern.*
Unser Bergblumenkind hat da momentan ein paar Probleme.
*Ich will*, dass ich auch in den nächsten 10 oder 15 Jahren öfter einmal auf dem blöden Kopfschmerz-Säntis meine leckere Käseplatte genießen kann.

Lieben Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Snoopy1958

*Nun sollten wir uns wieder um unseren gemeinsamen Freund kümmern.*
Unser „Bergblumenkind“ hat da momentan ein paar Probleme.
*Ich will*, dass ich auch in den nächsten 10 oder 15 Jahren öfter einmal auf dem blöden Kopfschmerz-Säntis meine leckere Käseplatte genießen kann.

Das ist so wahr! Es ist stimmt mich ebenfalls sehr traurig, was Konrad schreibt und ich hoffe so sehr,, das ihm auch riesige Portion Glück zur Seite steht!!!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Konrad, du bist vom absoluten Verfechter einer PSMA PET Diagnostik bzw. Therapie zu einem dieser Vorgehensweise eher reserviert gegenüberstehendem Patienten mutiert. Deine Euphorie hatte ich früher schon als etwas 'over the top' empfunden, aber deine Ablehnung momentan ist definitiv auch nicht angebracht.


Ganz neu aus dem European Journal of Nuclear Medicine. 07/2015:
http://www.researchgate.net/publicat...rostate_cancer

In 7 von 21 Patienten wurden mit dem PSMA-PET mehr positive Lymphknoten gefunden
als morphologisch im CT zu sehen waren. Das PSMA-PET/CT stellt also nicht nur die
Läsionen schöner das, sondern bietet zumindest für einen Drittel der Patienten in der
Studie einen klaren diagnostischen Mehrwert.

Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich ja sehen, ob ich zu dieser Gruppe gehöre,
wenn ich mich wieder in den Heidelberger PET/CT-Scanner lege.
Lieber nicht, ich hab auch so schon genug von diesen Metastasen in mir.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> CT mit dem PSMA-Liganden ist ein leistungsfähiges neues Verfahren zur Früherkennung von Lymphknotenmetastasen bei Patienten mit biochemischen Rezidiv.


Genau das wollen sie bei mir machen. So habe ich zumindest diesen Arzt verstanden.
Er möchte es gerne bereits bei PSA 0,8 - 1.0 machen.



> Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich ja sehen, ob ich zu dieser Gruppe gehöre,
> wenn ich mich wieder in den Heidelberger PET/CT-Scanner lege.
> Lieber nicht, ich hab auch so schon genug von diesen Metastasen in mir.


Nun mach das mal . . .
In Heidelberg gibt es sehr gutes Personal, die dir helfen können oder könnten . . .
Etwas weiter sind wir schon. - Bezogen auf dein 10. Post /Seite 2, vom 24.01.2012, -  kurz danach, als du dich hier im Forum angemeldet hast.

Lieben Gruss
auch von Brigitte

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hier* - noch einmal ein Auszug aus Ralfs 1. Ratgeber, dem auch die bislang teilnehmenden Kliniken entnommen werden können. Leider ist Mannheim noch nicht dabei, wie mir auch eben vom Sekretariat von Herrn Professor Schönberg, Frau Stein bestätigt wurde. 

*Hier* - noch eine Ergänzung mit guten Bildern.

*Wenn du stark bist, dann beginne, wo du stark bist. Wenn nicht, beginne dort, wo du eine Niederlage am leichtesten verschmerzen kannst.*
Niccolo Machiavelli

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,


ich habe einmal wieder meinen PSA Termin versäumt. Ich sehe es gelassener, - will lieber leben.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Der PSA wird nachgereicht.
Den Arzttermin hatte ich heute wahrgenommen.
Es gibt verschiedene Meinungen wann ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden soll,
deshalb benötige ich Eure Meinungen.

Es geht um das PSMA PET/CT.
Die Strahlen-Ärztin UNI Kiel meinte, wir sollten es bei 1.0 PSA machen.
Der MRT Röntgenologe UNI Kiel ist der gleichen Auffassung.
Beide meinen, es ist früher erforderlich um Lymphknoten aufzuspüren.

Mein Professor ist da anderer Meinung. Er möchte das PSMA PET/CT erst ab 1,5 bis 1,7 PSA machen lassen, weil dann evtl. mehr gesehen wird, obwohl er auch der Auffassung ist, dass es sich um einen Lymphknoten handelt, da der Anstieg relativ moderat ausfällt.
Das macht mich sehr nachdenklich!

Nun hat er mir heute Morgen gesagt, dass er es mir überlässt, wann ich das PSMA PET/CT machen lasse.
Die Kostenübernahme ist *soweit* geklärt.

*Wann soll ich dieses PET nun machen lassen?*
Ab PSA 1.0 wegen der Lymphen, oder ab PSA 1.7 wegen eines lokalen Geschehens?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmut,

ich habe mir vom DGU-Kongress in Hamburg letzte Woche die folgende Notiz mitgebracht: 

*Bei PSA-Werten zwischen 1 und 2 ng/ml findet eine PET/CT etwa 50 % der Läsionen, eine PSMA-PET/CT aber 98 %.* 

Je höher der PSA-Wert, desto höher ist natürlich die Trefferquote.

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

Die ursprünglichen PSA-Wert-Empfehlungen bezüglich PET waren (und sind in manchen Köpfen immner noch) auf die Cholin oder FDG-PET bezogen.

Diese Grenzwerte können aber nicht auf die PSMA-PET übertragen werden, da diese gut 3x höhere Tumoranreicherung im PCA hat.

Ab PSA 0.6 kann eine Ga68-PET sinnvoll sein bei gezielter Fragestellung

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Wann soll ich dieses PET nun machen lassen?*
> Ab PSA 1.0 wegen der Lymphen, oder ab PSA 1.7 ...


Lieber Hartmut

Wenn deine Kasse das PSMA-PET das erste mal bezahlt und man nix sieht, wird
sie ebenso ein erneutes PET bezahlen wenn der PSA-Wert doppelt so hoch liegt.
Bei dem gemächlichen Verlauf deiner PSA-Werte wird es reichlich egal sein, ob
Du das PET bei 1 oder 2 ng/ml machen lässt oder irgendwann zwischendurch oder
auch etwas später.

Deine  PSA-Quelle hat eine Verdoppelungszeit VZ von etwa einem Jahr.
Bedenke, dass eine Metastase etwa dreissig Verdoppelungszyklen durchlaufen
muss, bis sie klinisch nachweisbar wird. Von der ersten Zelle bis zu der runden 
Milliarde Zellen, die sie dann hätte, lägen also rund 30 Jahre.
Sie könnte schon jetzt bei rund 1 ng/ml sichtbar sein, oder vielleicht erst 
ein Jahr später bei 2ng/ml PSA. Dann wäre sie grad mal drei Prozent älter.

Ähnlich verhielte es sich mit einem Lokalrezidiv:
Sieht man es, ist klar, was Sache ist, sonst guckt man eben später nochmal.

Nimm's weiterhin ruhig!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe!

Mein neuer PSA Wert ist (30.09.15.) - - -  0,671

Nun können wir "das Ganze" noch einmal in Ruhe überdenken . . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Unsterblicher,

Deine dyn. PSA-VZ (Feb.2014 bis Sep./Ok.2015) beträgt 1,4 Jahre. Da kannst Du Dich ruhig etwas zurücklegen und in Ruhe die Sache angehen lassen.
Scheint sich entweder um ein Lokalrezidiv oder um eine Lymphknotenmetastase zu handeln. Beides lokal gut therapierbar wenn es soweit kommen sollte.
Zuvor aber eine PSMA-PET/CT, gelle.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Auch noch mal ein Dankeschön, an den lieben sterblichen Helmut!

Helmut, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich das PSMA-PET/CT in Heidelberg machen lasse.
Irgendwie haben mich die Strahlenärzte und die Foren-Mitglieder überzeugt, dass es reicht, wenn ich es in Kiel machen lasse. Auch Dr. F.S. ist dergleichen Meinung.

Es ist eine große Schei., dass man sich wieder einmal mit so einen Mist, mit der Gesundheit/Krankheit beschäftigen muss.
Mein Leben hatte ich mir, zumindest in der Gesundheit, anders vorgestellt.
Wir gucken mal, wenn es soweit ist.
Es ist ja auch immer so eine Sache mit der Anfahrt. Ich schlafe gerne bis 10.00h.

Erst einmal fahre ich nächstes Wochenende gemütlich für 4 Wochen nach Spanien.
Ohne Captagon u. Ritalien. 
Wir übernachten dort, was Daniela mir empfohlen hatte, Nähe Lyon.

Was ist nun mit dir?
Packst du die neue Erkrankung?
Berichte bitte einmal in deinen T(h)read, oder auch hier.
Ich hatte mir um Deine Wenigkeit auch Sorgen gemacht.
Nicht nur ich . . . . . . . *!*  (gelle)

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Helmut, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich das PSMA-PET/CT in Heidelberg machen lasse.


Hallo Unsterblicher,

natürlich muss es nicht Heidelberg sein. Aber eine PSMA-PET_CT sollte es schon sein, wo spielt letztendlich keinen Tango.




> Was ist nun mit dir?Packst du die neue Erkrankung?


Nach meinem letzten "update"  beim Rheumatologen, vor dem Forentreff, erwähnte er nach seiner Erfahrung, dass nach den aktuellen Blutwerten, den relevanten Marker für das RZA, dies eine einmalige Sache für mich wäre. Auch das plötzliche Auftretten der Sypmtome, kein schleichender und langsam entwickelter Prozess, sprechen dafür.
Die üblichen Kortisonnebenwirkungen habe ich bis dato noch nicht verspürt, im Gegenteil, fühle mich top fit. Zur Zeit bin auf 20mg/tgl. runter.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

mein PSA-Anstieg hat sich 2 mal in Folge verlangsamt.
Regelmäßige Medikamente nehme ich weiterhin keine.

Gelegentlich nehme ich eine Betmiga 50 mg (aus altem Bestand), wenn ich einmal 8 Std. durchschlafen möchte, ohne auf's WC gehen zu müssen.

0,356 - Mai 2013
0,247 - September 2013
0,372 - Dezember 2013
0,291 - Februar 2014
0,328 - Mai 2014
0,358 - September 2014
0,423 - Dez. 2014
0,529 - März 2015
0,653 - Juni 2015
0,671 - Oktober 2015
0,713 - 04. Januar 2016

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich hatte mich von Brigitte in die Klinik, Abt. Stroke Unit  fahren lassen, weil ich Doppelbilder sah.
Das hatte ich vor ca. 4 Jahren schon einmal. Leider trat dieses mal aber nach 1 Stunde keine Besserung ein.

In der Klinik waren sie nach mehreren Untersuchungen ratlos.
Ich musste in der Klinik bleiben.
Am nächsten Tag wollte ich raus.
Wenn die nach 24 Std. immer noch nicht wissen, was ich habe, sind die blöd.
In Spanien hätte ich das Ergebnis in 8 stunden gehabt.

Es wurden EKG, CT, C-MRT und 3 X Ultraschall gemacht. ein MRT kenne ich, aber kein
C-MRT.  Was ist das? Im Internet konnte ich nichts finden.
Herausgekommen ist beim MRT nicht viel. nur eine kleine Stelle, wo aber kein Gewebe abgestorben ist.
Das Herz ist ok. Ich war auch 24 Std. an einem Langzeit  EKG angeschlossen
(Blutdruck 138/84, Puls 78)  Durchschnitt.

Die 2 guten arabischen Ärzte meinten, ich solle noch 1 Woche zur Beobachtung bleiben.
Die hatten sich überwiegend nur gegenseitig unterhalten.
Da kam auch noch eine polnische Ärztin dazu, die dann irgendetwas von meinem hohen Alter faselte.
Ich hatte die Schnauze voll.
Als ich dann bei der Visite im Gespräch hörte, dass sie mir 4 Mittelchen geben wollten, habe ich nur das Wort Pantoprazol gehört, und hatte Einspruch eingelegt, und mich später nach dem MRT selbst entlassen. Das war mir zu blöd. . . .

Tja, das ist meine Kurzgeschichte, die eines alten Seemanns.
Es ist denen mal wieder nicht gelungen mich in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ein wirtschaftliches Interesse schließe ich aber mal aus, weil ich mit einer hübschen Fee in einem Zimmer lag. Sprich: Überbelegung. Das vermute ich einmal.

Keine Ahnung wie das nun weitergehen soll.
Deswegen habe ich es einmal hier in unserem Forum eingestellt.
Mein palästinensischer Hausarzt, ein Freund von Brigitte und mir, hatte erst einmal gesagt, ich solle die ACC100, die ich später in der Klinik bekommen hatte, weiter nehmen.
Ansonsten war er auch ratlos.

Diagnose: Verdacht auf TIA im Hirnstamm, unklare Genese.
Residuen eines alten sehr kleinen SCA-Infarktes.
Kein Hinweis auf Stenosen

*Brauche ich nun einen Kardiologen oder einen Neurologen für eine evtl. Weiterbehandlung?*
Mein Hausarzt meinte nur, ich müsse mir keine Sorgen machen. Nur die ASS100 weiter nehmen.
Im Kurz-Klinikbericht (die waren sauer) steht nichts.
Die Laborwerte waren auch alle ok.
Der MRSA Keim (24 Stunden Test  Nase und Mund - bei der Einlieferung) war negativ.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

> In der Klinik waren sie nach mehreren Untersuchungen ratlos.


Ja, das kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Ich hoffe mal das da nichts ernsthaftes dahinter steckt. Da hab mal ein Auge drauf und lass Dich von Brigitte ordentlich pflegen. 
Gruß Frank & M

----------


## Harald_1933

Doppelbilder gibts auch schon mal nach zu reichlichem Alkoholgenuß. Also nach 2 Flaschen Rotwein ist das bei mir bislang auch schon einmal vorgekommen. Ich habe dann ein Auge zugekniffen, und der Spuk war dann so lange vorbei, bis ich das andere Auge auch wieder öffnete. Da hilft letztlich nur noch beide Augen schließen und sich langsam zur Ruhe zu begeben. Morgens ist dann alles wieder klar. Alles klar?

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke, lieber Harald, für deinen weisen Rat und die Retourkutsche!
So Lustig war die Sache aber nun auch wieder nicht.
Als ich von meinen Vorerkrankungen erzählen musste, wurde die Suche nach einer Metastase im Kopf  gestartet.
Du darfst dein Strampelhöschen wieder ausziehen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Aber -* hiermit* - könnte man vorbeugen. Bitte, nicht versäumen auf Vollbildschirm zu klicken.

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz von einem Hamburger, der zum ersten Mal vorhin in Mannheim die Pfarrkirche St. Sebastian am Marktplatz besucht hat. Nebenbei erfuhr ich auch, was eine Monstranz ist. Der religiöse Ablauf dessen, was zum Fronleichnam gehört, war bei meinem Eintreffen schon vorüber, so dass ich fast ungestört das Innere der sehr alten Kirche bestaunen konnte.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

schön, dass du deine Strampelhöschen wieder ausgezogen hast.   :L&auml;cheln: 
Das Problem ist aber . . .
viele meiner Freunde schreiben nicht mehr in meinem Tread, wo du deine Note hinterlassen hast.
Du hättest mir lieber nicht antworten sollen.
Du bist hier ja nicht so beliebt im Forum, seitdem du dich mit deinen Trüffeln, am weihnachten geoutet hast.

Dein Video war informativ.
Sollte ich nun lieber Körner fressen, und auf die ASS 100 verzichten, welches mir mein Hausarzt angeraten hat?
Ich denke mal, ein Neurologe wird es mir sagen . . . .
oder vielleicht jemand, der es wirklich gut mit mir meint.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Update

Ich hatte heute früh bei meinem Internisten einen 1 Std. Sondertermin.
Das Ergebnis der Ultraschall-Untersuchung  und das des EKG waren hervorragend.
Es besteht kein Anlass für weitere Untersuchungen bei anderen Ärzten.

Die in der Klinik gemachten Untersuchungen (innerhalb der 24 Stunden), c-MRT, CT, EKG und US halten er und mein Hausarzt  für ausreichend.
Verordnet wurden mir zur Prophylaxe ASS100, von der ich alle 2 Tage eine Tablette nehmen soll.
Eine Überprüfung in seinen Unterlagen hat ergeben, dass ich die gleichen Symptome bereits 2009 hatte, und nicht wie ich angenommen hatte, vor 4 Jahren.
Oh je, - wie die Zeit vergeht . . . .(*I*)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

das ist schön Hartmut, es freut uns sehr!!!!

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt bin ich als Laie ein wenig verwirrt. Ein cMRT macht doch Schnittbilder vom Kopf. Was hat das mit Prostata zu tun ? Entschuldigt wenn ich so dumm frage.

----------


## Hartmut S

danke, liebe daniela, für die lieben worte.





> Zitat. Michi "Jetzt bin ich als Laie ein wenig verwirrt. Ein cMRT macht doch Schnittbilder vom Kopf. Was hat das mit Prostata zu tun ? Entschuldigt wenn ich so dumm frage."


das ist natürlich keine dumme frage!
wenn du mit verdacht auf schlaganfall, dich in einen krankenhaus fahren lässt, ist die erste frage u.a. nach vorerkrankungen.
wenn du dann sagst "prostatakrebs", wird nach metastasen gesucht.
es ist sehr selten, dass sie im kopf landen, aber nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.
ich glaube, die wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 4 % (?)

man sagt aber auch, wenn du prostatakrebs hast, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit einen anderen krebs zu bekommen, etwas geringer.
wir wissen ja, dass es schlimmere arten gibt.
krebs ist krebs, wie eine nette userin  es einmal hier im forum schrieb. und damit hat sie natürlich im prinzip recht.
aber . . .  ich sehe es trotzdem ein wenig anders.
irgenwo bin ich erleichtert, dass ich nur prostatakrebs habe. 
das stadium spielt natürlich auch eine rolle. ich will es nicht beschönigen.


gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Klar, lieber Hartmut, kannst Du froh sein, keinen anderen Krebs als Prostatakrebs zu haben.
Keinen Anderen könntest Du über Jahre per Hormonentzug bremsen, 
und keinem Anderen könntest Du per Tumormarker so gut zuschauen beim Wachsen
wie dem Unseren per PSA.

Allerdings nervt das nach sechs Jahten schon.
Ein anderer Krebs würde schon längst nicht mehr wachsen, mangels Substrat.
Das Substrat aber sind wir selbst!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich habe diese Frage nur gestellt weil ich vor17 Jahren schon einen Tumor im Kopf hatte und dann lange Jahre alle halbes Jahr in die Röhre musste. Diesen Tumor habe ich überstanden. Zurückgeblieben ist "nur" eine einseitige Gesichtslähmung.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi,

oh, - da hast du ja auch schon etwas durchmachen müssen.
Besonders prickelnd ist dann die relativ lange Zeit der Diagnose. Ich kenne es.
Bevor ich die Diagnose Clusterkopfschmerz erhielt, gab es eine weitere auf Verdacht v. Hirntumor.
Danach ein Verdacht auf Tumor im Bauchraum. Diese Diagnose bestand ca. 3 Monate, weil ich mich nicht aufschneiden lassen wollte.

Ich musste damals auch einige Jahre, halbjährlich ein MRT, wegen meiner Retroperitonealen Fibrose machen lassen. Das ist eine gutartige Tumorbildung, die aber viel Schaden anrichten kann. Zurückbehalten habe ich so gut wie nichts. Ich lass es heute ca. alle halbe Jahr durch US überprüfen. MRT wollte ich nicht mehr, weil es nur mit Kontrastmittel machbar ist.

Kopf-Metastasen oder Metastasen in der Lunge, wenn sie durch den Prostatakrebs entstanden sind, lassen sich nach meinen Informationen relativ gut behandeln.
_Falls ich etwas Falsches schreibe, so wird es mein/ unser lieber Konrad wieder richten.
_
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... lassen sich nach meinen Informationen relativ gut behandeln.
> _Falls ich etwas Falsches schreibe, so wird es mein/ unser lieber Konrad wieder richten._


Oh nein, lieber Hartmut!
_
Ich lass mich nicht so schnell in die Verantwortung für deine Beiträge schubsen_.

Sagen wir es doch so:
Wir wünschen den Betroffenen, dass Du recht habest.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> _Ich lass mich nicht so schnell in die Verantwortung für deine Beiträge schubsen.
> _


nein, wirklich nicht?

na klar ist es deine aufgabe!
das wird es auch immer bleiben, so lange *wir* leben!
konrad, dieses forum liebt dich!
sei so, wie du immer bist . . . . 
korrigiere mich bitte!

(gebe uns zumindest eine prozentzahl)
ich selbst werde, als unsterblicher  wohl davon profitieren.

An dieser Stelle mal einen lieben Gruss an Helmut a.g. , 
der nicht in Vergessenheit geraten sollte.
Ich weiss, das er hin und wieder hier mal liest).

hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Konrad vom,03.06.2016: 


> Allerdings nervt das nach sechs Jahten schon.
> Ein anderer Krebs würde schon längst nicht mehr wachsen, mangels Substrat.
> Das Substrat aber sind wir selbst!


Na, da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass du noch Substrad hast.
Ich verfolge deinen "Lebenslauf", und freue mich für dich!
Meine eMail an dich ist wohl vor ca. 6 Wochen im Spam geraten!?

Mein PSA ist innerhalb von 3 Monaten, von 0.84 auf 1.32 gestiegen.
Nun liegt er wieder bei 1.13
Die 1.1 wären der reguläre Anstieg, wenn nichts passiert.
Es ist aber etwas geschehen.

Evtl. habe ich eine Erklärung dafür:
Ich hatte mich vollgestopft mit Kurkuma und Vitasprint (B12).
Dadurch habe ich wohl anfangs meine Krebszellen geärgert / gestresst.
Danach haben sie sich wieder beruhigt, und lieben mich wieder.
Keine Ahnung . . . !?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein PSA ist innerhalb von 3 Monaten, von 0.84 auf 1.32 gestiegen.
> Nun liegt er wieder bei 1.13
> Die 1.1 wären der reguläre Anstieg, wenn nichts passiert.
> Es ist aber etwas geschehen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung . . . !?


Lieber Hartmut

PSA-Werte, denen tiefere Werte folgen, sind hinsichtlich des Krebses
nicht brauchbar. Ohne deine 'Prosti' wird es wohl ein Messfehler gewesen sein.
1.13 ist auf 3% genau an 1.1 dran, also am theoretischen Wert nach 
VZ-Berechnung. Genauer geht nicht.

Ich bezweifle sehr, dass Curcuma und dieses lachhaft teure Vitasprint
irgendeine Wirkung auf den PSA-Verlauf haben, auch keine schädliche,
und insbesondere keine reversible.

Vitamin B solltest Du nur nehmen, wenn und solange ein Mangel daran 
nachgewiesen ist. Nimmst Du mehr, freut das den Apotheker.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Mail von sechs Wochen?
Da ging's mir wohl nicht so gut.
Ich habe nicht nur das Forum vernachlässigt,
sondern auch Freunde. Leider und 'tschuldigung.
PN folgt in den nächsten Tagen, jetzt grad hab ich
wieder mal erbrochen. Nach erfrischender 
Bergwanderung in Vorarlberg.
 Nix gut.

----------


## Muggelino

@ Hartmut:
Wenn du Vitasprint nur wegen des B12 schluckst, hab ich eine Alternative für dich: 
https://www.amazon.de/Jarrow-Deutsch...rds=vitasprint
Ist höher dosiert und kostet nur einen Bruchteil. Ich nehm das, weil ich mich vegan ernähre, da ist die B12-Versorgung schwierig. Hab es noch nie mit PCa in Verbindung gebracht. Warum nimmst du es?

@Konrad:
"PSA-Werte, denen tiefere Werte folgen, sind hinsichtlich des Krebses nicht brauchbar." schreibst du.
Ich suche immer noch jemanden, der mir meinen PSA-Verlauf im Frühling d. J. erklären kann (siehe mein Profil).
Hast du da eine Idee zu? Da wären gleich 3 PSA-Werte in Folge, denen tiefere folgten, ohne jede Behandlung (s.a. Thread "Komplementärmassnahmen" in der Fortgeschrittenen-Abteilung hier.

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

> "PSA-Werte, denen tiefere Werte folgen, sind hinsichtlich des Krebses nicht brauchbar." schreibst du.
> Ich suche immer noch jemanden, der mir meinen PSA-Verlauf im Frühling d. J. erklären kann (siehe mein Profil).


Bei deinem Verlauf muss ich passen, ich finde nicht mal den Ansatz einer Erklärung.

Sagen wir mal so:
Solange sich aus dem Verlauf kein mehrfachbestätigter Anstieg ergibt,
brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Das, lieber Detlef, ist bei GS9 schon fast sensationell!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Detlev,

ende 2015 hatte ich wegen einer Grippe schon einmal Kurkuma und Vitasprint- in Verbindung mit Zink-Tabletten genommen.
Kleiner Nebeneffekt, der PSA Anstieg verlangsamte sich.

Daraufhin habe ich einmal, im April  Juni 2016 einen Versuch gestartet, indem ich die 3 fache Menge Kurkuma (ca. 4 Gramm) und Vitasprint (1 Fläschchen pro Tag) eingenommen habe.
Der PSA erhöhte sich innerhalb 3 Monate von 0.84 auf 1.32
Nach dem Absetzen der NEM entspannte sich der PSA, nach 6 Wochen wieder, auf 1.13

Ich hatte mir gedacht, da muss noch etwas mehr in Vitasprint stecken, deshalb habe ich die Vitamin B nicht als Kapsel gekauft.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch das gleiche Vitasprint Produkt unter einem anderen Namen bei ALDI oder LIDL zum Bruchteil des Preises.

Lieber Konrad,
ich glaube auch nicht so wirklich an dieses Geschehen.
Mein Urologe schüttelt mit dem Kopf. Er will nun am 12. September messen.
Bis dahin warten wir einmal. Eine fehlerhafte Messung ist natürlich möglich, aber . . .

Egal, unser Fokus liegt erst einmal darauf, dass wir Sonne genießen möchten.
Wenn nichts Gravierendes dazwischen kommt, fahren wir Mitte September in die Sonne.
Das Wetter hier oben im Norden ist zum größten Teil echt schei . . . . .

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen sehr viel gearbeitet, und Brigitte ein wenig vernachlässigt.
Sie ist gestern mit dem Notarzt in die Klinik gefahren worden.
Sie hat eine Lungenetzündung, die sich nach Arztbesuch nicht besserte.
Gestern war erst einmal Panik angesagt. Sie konnte wohl ein AB nicht vertragen (!?).
Unser Hausarzt hatte den Notdienst verständigt. Die standen hier im nachhinein mit 3 Autos und 9! Hilfsbereite Menschen vor dem Haus.
Angeblich bestand Lebensgefahr.
Na ja, zumindest klappt der Notdienst noch im Gesundheitssystem.
Seit heute Mittag liegt Brigitte in Bad Segeberg auf  Station. Alles soweit wieder ok.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Seit heute Mittag liegt Brigitte in Bad Segeberg auf  Station.


Hallo Spanienfahrer,

Brigitte wünsche ich, dass sie ganz rasch wieder in die Puschen kommt, damit Ihr dem Wetter um Kiel herum entfliehen könnt und an Spaniens begehrten Stränden die dringend nötige Erholung findet.

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieben Dank für die Genesungswünsche?

Nun hat es mich aber leider auch erwischt, und die bestellte Nusstorte landete heute morgen im Gefrierschrank.

Auslöser war der Wirkstoff Clarithromycin 500 mg /Tag.
Vermutlich eine Überreaktion in Verbindung mit Luftnot.
Leider hatten wir vergessen, dass Brigitte auch noch Betablocker (gegen Bluthochdruck) nimmt. Unser Hausarzt hätte es aber wissen müssen.
Auch in der Apotheke wird alles gespeichert.

Na ja, so ist das Leben.
Auch wenn ich ein wenig alles bei meiner Erkrankung locker sehe, eine ernste Krankheit bei Brigitte bereitet mir große Sorgen.
Ich bin betrübt, dass ich nicht daran gedacht habe, dass sie weitere Medikamente nimmt.
Die Blutwerte sind bei Brigitte immer noch nicht ok.
Es ist eine Lungenentzündung, die sich nur leicht gebessert hat. (Gespräch mit dem Klinikarzt, heute mittag).

Nun lege ich mich auf das Sofa, und hoffe, dass diese Grippe mit starken Halsschmerzen schnell vorbei geht.
Mein Hausarzt sagte mir heute morgen telefonisch, ich solle diese AB von Brigitte 10 Tage lang nehmen. Die Packung (20 Stk.) Ist ja noch voll.
Das werde ich wohl nicht machen.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut,

mir scheint, Du bist verständlicher weise ein wenig durch den Wind.
Was hat Dich erwischt, auch eine Lungenentzündung? - Dann würde ich den Verdacht äußern, dass ihr Beide euch mit Pneumokokken infiziert habt und dem Hausarzt folgen, der Dir Clarithromycin 500 mg /Tag einzunehmen empfiehlt. Es ist relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass Du auch allergisch auf das Antibiotikum reagierst. Allerdings gibt es Wechselwirkungen mit Statinen, falls Du Cholesterinsenker einnimmst.

Pneumokokken werden durch Tröpfcheninfektion übertragen.

Eine allergische Reaktion auf dieses AB kann sich durch Luftnot äußern und eine solche Notsituation auslösen, wie sie bei Brigitte abgelaufen ist.

Gute Besserung und Gruß
Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Eine Lungenentzündung habe ich wohl nicht,
aber Halsschmerzen, Husten, Schnupfen und Abgeschlagenheit.
Kein Fieber.
Brigitte habe ich benachrichtigt, dass sie den Urin auf Pneumokokken testen lässt.
Wenn es mir morgen besser geht, fahre ich nach Kiel zu meinem Internisten. Der hat ein Labor im Hause. Der kann mich dann auch gleich gründlicher untersuchen.
Unser Dorfhausarzt ist da nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner.
Ich habe nun erst einmal die Verordneten Antibiotika eingenommen.
Cholesterinsenker nehme ich keine. Die ASS 100 habe ich vorübergehend abgesetzt.

Danke, lieber Heribert !

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Der Wind hat sich gelegt.

Gestern war ich aufgrund unserer plötzlich auftretenden Erkrankungen tatsächlich etwas durcheinander.
Seit heute Abend geht es mir etwas besser.
Ob bereits die 2 Tablette des AB wirkt, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Brigittes Blutwerte haben sich gebessert.
Sie bekommt 2 verschiedene Antibiotika, die Wirkung zeigen.
Ihr geht es auch wieder besser.

Pneumokokken:
Der Oberarzt der Station sagt, dieser Test wurde- und wird nicht gemacht.
Begründung, es fehlen die Anzeichen bei der Diagnose.
Außerdem sagte er: Der Test wird nicht gemacht, wenn das AB wirkt.
Eine merkwürdige Antwort, finde ich.

Ich habe 2 Fragen dazu, deren Antworten ich nicht über google.de finde:
Ist der Test so Aufwendig und teuer, dass er nicht ins Standardprogramm  gehört?
Warum werden 2 verschiedene Antibiotika zusammen eingesetzt?

Gruss
Hartmut

BTW: Der Postkasten ist geleert.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Nur einige Recherchen*:

https://www.gesundheit.gv.at/Portal....in-stpnu1.html

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Stre...cus_pneumoniae

https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ.../s-2006-934016

Aber keine erschöpfende Antworten.

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,

freut micht, dass es euch besser geht. Je nach Keim kann schon nach der ersten, passenden AB-Dosis, nach wenigen Stunden Besserung eintreten.

Wenn Antibiotika anschlagen, war es bei Dir eine bakterielle Infektion und keine durch Viren ausgelöste Erkrankung. - Oder, das ist auch möglich, es war ein viraler Infekt, der jetzt wieder am abklingen ist. Dann hätte man sich allerdings das Antibiotikum sparen können. Was ich bei Dir/Euch nicht vermuten würde.

Die Ärzte bemühen bei Infekten, die wahrscheinlich durch Bakterien entstanden sind, fast ausschließlich ein Breitband-AB, was auch in fast allen Fällen, die Bakterien eleminiert.
Jede weitere Untersuchung verursacht Kosten, die im Allgemeinen nicht erforderlich ist, siehe letzte Aussage.

Zu den 2 verschiedenen AB für Brigitte kann ich nichts sagen, wenn ich die Wirkstoffe der AB nicht kenne. Allerdings gibt man bei besonders heftigen Pneumonien zusätzlich zum Gyrasehemmer, ein spezielles Mittel, was fast sicher auch bei anaeroben Keime wirkt, weil mit einem Gyrasehemmer nicht die komplette Bandbreite von Bakterien erfasst werden könnten.

Zu meiner aktiven Zeit, haben wir grundsätzlich bei fieberhaften Bronchien- und Lungenerkrankungen einen Abstrich gemacht oder Sputum entnommen um eine Keimkultur anzulegen und daraus ein Antibiogramm zu erstellen. Daraus erkennt man, ob die gefundenen Keime sensibel auf das bereits eingesetzte Antibiotikum reagieren. Schnelltestformen bringen bereits nach 24 Stunden ein ausreichend sicheres Ergebnis, was sehr preisgünstig ist. Erst wenn weiterführende Untersuchungen erforderlich sind, kann es teuer werden.

Das mit den Pneumokokken war nur ein Verdacht, weil auch Du dich plötzlich krank gefühlt hast. Im Nachhinein hat der Oberarzt natürlich recht, wenn die Ärzte die Infektion jetzt im Griff haben. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich bei dieser Heftigkeit der Lungenentzündung eine Antibiose ohne Keimbestimmung für suboptimal halte.

anaerobe Bakterien siehe 3.3 *http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Bakterium*

Also machts weiterhin gut
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Heribert,

gerade fällt mir noch ein, dass der Oberarzt Gestern auch noch in etwa folgendes gesagt hatte:
Der Resistenztest wird "nur" gemacht, wenn Antibiotika nicht anschlagen, oder der Krankheitsverlauf dramatisch ist. Das würde dann auch eine Lungenbiopsie, Blut und Urin beinhalten.
Ansonsten werden diese Tests gemacht, bei z.B. einer bestimmten Krankheit und dann von dem speziellen Facharzt.
Weil Krankenhäuser zu teuer geworden sind, wird heute oft gespart.

Ein Antibiogramm hatte mein Urologe vor 3 Jahren gemacht.
Von 20 getesteten waren nur 9 mit S (sensibel) bezeichnet.

Leider kannte ich damals, als ich noch zur See fuhr, nicht den Unterschied zwischen Bakterien und Viren. Bei jeder kleinen Erkrankung gab es AB.
Dadurch bin ich wohl gegen viele Antibiotika resistent geworden.

Bei mir war es wohl eine bakterielle Infektion, denn Infekte dauern bei mir ohne Medikamente  gewöhnlich länger. Nun habe ich noch starke Halsschmerzen, die sich gestern leider nur kurzzeitig gebessert hatten, und etwas Husten.
Die Clarilind 500 mg werde ich noch 8 Tage weiter nehmen.

Der Verdacht auf Pneumokokken war sicherlich nicht unbegründet, zumal mein Schwager, der sich hier öfter im Haus aufhält, plötzlich auch starke Hustenanfälle bekam.
Der Husten ist nun aber bei ihm wieder weg.

Ich freue mich auch, dass es Brigitte besser geht.
Hätte ich damals gewusst, mit welchen Krankheiten man sich in späteren Lebensjahren herumschlagen muss, hätte ich wohl auch einen medizinischen Beruf gewählt. (*I*)

Bevor ich nun später wieder zum alten Thema Pca kommen muss, möchte ich mich auch bei Harald bedanken.
Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell die eigene Erkrankung (Prostatakrebs) plötzlich, wegen des Notfalls von Brigitte, ins nirgendwo verschwindet.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Moin Hartmut,




> Leider kannte ich damals, als ich noch zur See fuhr, nicht den  Unterschied zwischen Bakterien und Viren. Bei jeder kleinen Erkrankung  gab es AB.
> Dadurch bin ich wohl gegen viele Antibiotika resistent geworden.


Soviel ich weiss, wird nicht der Mensch gegen AB resistent, sondern die Bakterien werden es. Man fängt sich also Bakterien ein, die resistent sind oder eben nicht, unabhängig davon, wieviel AB man in seinem Leben schon konsumiert hat. Die resistentesten Bakterien tummeln sich in Krankenhäusern (MRSA), und sind wohl für zehntausende Todesfälle pro Jahr in Deutschland verantwortlich.
Viele Ärzte gehen aus diesem Grund lieber in Holland ins Krankenhaus, die haben das besser im Griff.

Alles Gute euch beiden!
Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ist der Test so Aufwendig und teuer, dass er nicht ins Standardprogramm  gehört?
> Warum werden 2 verschiedene Antibiotika zusammen eingesetzt?


Lieber Hartmut

Wie gut, dass noch viele Antibiotika bei vielen Patienten wirken, 
ohne dass zuvor zeitaufwändig getestet werden muss!
Brigitte schwebte in Lebensgefahr. Da war schlicht keine Zeit gegeben,
einen Tag lang zu testen, ob sie auf ein bestimmtes Antibiotikum anspreche.
Besser sofort in vivo testen, zu deutsch einfach ausprobieren!

Und wenn das AB nicht geholfen hätte?

Tja, dann wäre es vielleicht zu spät gewesen für ein zweites Antibiotikum.
Also gibt man das gleich dazu, in der Annahme, dass die Patientin
wohl auf eines der beiden Medikamente aus unterschiedlichen
Wirkstoffgruppen anspreche.

So war's dann auch!_
Willkommen zurück im Leben ihr Beiden_.

Nun müsst ihr die ABs trotz der typischerweise raschen Besserung
noch einige Tage weiternehmen, um auch die letzten Bakterien 
dieser offensichtlich sehr gefährlichen Art zu vernichten.
Sonst geht das gleich wieder los.

Danach braucht ihr erst mal Erholung, und das ist nicht gegeben 
auf der Autofahrt nach Alacant in 36 Stunden. Lasst Euch Zeit mit der 
Abreise, der Spätsommer an Eurer Küste ist auch ganz hübsch.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Als _Seemann_ hast Du öfter AB bekommen, als ein Patient auf
dem Festland. Denn auf See kann man nicht lange fackeln mit
Entzündungen und Verletzungen, Wenn es schief geht,
 kann es Tage gehen, bis so ein Schiff den nächsten Hafen anläuft, 
in dem adäquate medizinische Versorgung gegeben ist (Monrovia?).
Zudem: Auf Frachtschiffen und Yachten fährt kein Arzt mit, sondern einer
der Offiziere oder der Skipper holt sich per Funk medizinischen Rat. 
Der lautet dann, weil der ferne Arzt den Patienten nicht sieht: AB!
Zudem hat nicht jedes Boot überall Funkverbindung.
Antibiotika gehören eigentlich nicht in die Hand von medizinischen Laien,
aber auf See gilt was anderes: Es sollten in jeder Schiffs- oder
Yachtapotheke zweierlei Breitband-Antibiotika vorhanden sein, 
deren Anwendung im Logbuch vermerkt wird.

Ahoi (vom geprüften Hochseeschiffer)
Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Detlef




> Soviel ich weiss, wird nicht der Mensch gegen AB resistent, sondern die Bakterien werden es. Man fängt sich also Bakterien ein, die resistent sind oder eben nicht, unabhängig davon, wieviel AB man in seinem Leben schon konsumiert hat.


Richtig



> Die resistentesten Bakterien tummeln sich in Krankenhäusern (MRSA), und sind wohl für zehntausende Todesfälle pro Jahr in Deutschland verantwortlich.


Nicht ganz richtig. Die meisten multiresistenten Keime, werden von Patienten ins Krankenhaus geschleppt, deshalb wird in Holland jeder Ankömmling isoliert, bevor kein Status von Multiresistenzen erhoben ist. Gleiches wird in deutschen Krankenhäusern, wann immer es möglich ist auch verfolgt. Nach einem Verkehrsunfall mit offenen Frakturen oder einem Magen- oder Darmdurchbruch ist das auch in Holland nicht anders als bei uns. Da erfolgt die Testung auch erst nachher. 
Wenn dann einer mit Darmdurchbruch, multiresistente Keime in seinem Kot mitgebracht hat, und diese in die Blutbahn gelangen, wird es auch in Holland schwierig.

Nicht alle Schlagworte die in Zeitungen Verwendung finden oder in Fernsehmagazinen publiziert werden, müssen bis aufs i-Tüpfelchen stimmen!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Heribert,

ergänzend ein paar Zitate aus Wikipedia:



> In Deutschland bekannt wurden sie auch durch den Fernseh-Dokumentarfilm „Tatort Krankenhaus“ von Tilman Wolff.  Darin wurde 2008 verdeutlicht, dass in deutschen Krankenhäusern  jährlich bei etwa 160.000 Menschen eine MRSA-Besiedelung festgestellt  wird und dass es im Klinikalltag vielfach an elementaren  Hygienemaßnahmen wie Händewaschen mangelt.





> Während in den skandinavischen Ländern der Anteil von MRSA in Krankenhäusern unter den _Staphylococcus-aureus_-Stämmen gering ist und in den Niederlanden bei ca. 3 % liegt, beträgt die MRSA-Rate in Deutschland etwa 25 %,[18]  wobei es – vermutlich je nach Krankenhaushygiene – starke lokale  Unterschiede gibt (bis über 50 %). In den südeuropäischen Ländern, den  USA sowie in vielen asiatischen Ländern (Japan) liegen die Werte sogar  bei 30 bis über 70 %. Auch in Alten- und Pflegeheimen, Gefängnissen,  ambulanten Diensten, öffentlichen Duschen und dergleichen finden sich  MRSA.





> Nach einer französischen Studie schleppen viele Patienten, die sich im  Krankenhaus infiziert haben, diese Bakterien nach ihrer Entlassung in  ihre Wohnungen ein.[21]





> Für Deutschland gehen die Schätzungen der Todesfälle durch im  Krankenhaus erworbene Infektionen weit auseinander, von jährlich etwa  1.500 Todesopfern[32] bis zu etwa 40.000.[33] Auch die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Krankenhaushygiene schätzte 2009 etwa 40.000 Todesfälle jährlich durch in deutschen Krankenhäusern zugezogene Infektionen.[





> 2014 bekräftigte die DGKH ihre Schätzung der Zahl der jährlichen  Todesfällen durch Krankenhausinfektionen auf 40.000; die Hälfte davon  seien durch Hygienemaßnahmen vermeidbar und insgesamt werde die Zahl der  Infektionen deutlich unterschätzt.


Viele Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Das von mir seit meiner PKH besuchte Labor wurde von mir auch regelmäßig mit der Überprüfung meines Urins beauftragt. Ich erhielt dann die folgenden Befunde:





Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

*Kleines Update!*

Hallo,

einen Dank an Konrad, der es immer wieder versteht, trotzt seiner Erkrankung, andere Leute aufzumuntern.
Lieber Konrad, die AB sind auch beim Capitano de Veterano bei mir in falsche Hände.
Ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren in Spanien auf dem Boot einen Vorrat, für Harnwegsinfektion  angelegt. Die war ja nach der OP nicht ausgeschlossen.

Vielen Dank auch noch einmal an Heribert, dessen Information uns beiden sehr geholfen hat!
Brigitte konnte heute Ihre Biografie im Forum nachlesen. Sie versteht alles noch besser als ich.

Brigitte und mir geht es jetzt wieder relativ gut. Sie ist wieder daheim. Hat einige ABs mitbekommen, die sie noch schlucken muss.
Ich habe noch einen starken Husten, aber ansonsten gehts mir gut.
Der Bericht der Klinik ist heute auch eingetrudelt.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, lade ich den teil-geschwärzten Bericht gerne hoch, und gebe den Link über eMail weiter. So eine plötzliche Erkrankung kann jeder schnell einmal bekommen.
Uns hat es auch unvorbereitet getroffen.

Lieber Harald, wir liegen schon seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr an überfüllten Stränden. Wir liegen mit dem Boot *vor* den Stränden  :L&auml;cheln: 
das habe ich mir mit sehr viel Arbeit, für's Alter verdient. So wie ihr euch die schönen Reisen verdient habt.

Die Datei, die du hochgeladen hast, entspricht genau den Bericht, den ich vor 3 Jahren auch bekommen hatte.
Allerdings waren bei mir mehr "R" auf dem Papier.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald, wir liegen schon seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr an überfüllten Stränden.


Lieber Hartmut,

deshalb habe ich ja auch Durres (Albanien) nach dem Frühstück so rasch verlassen, obwohl nur wenige Urlauber die aufgestellten Liegen belegt hatten. Aber schon bei der Optik von hunderten aufgereihten Liegen und Sonnenschirmen verging mir jede Badelust. Darum bevorzugten wir wiederholt gern die menschenleeren kilometerlangen Strände auf den Kapverden.

Aber das: http://www.blickamabend.ch/news/ach-...id3069310.html ist wohl blanker Horror. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

das ist phenomenal, abstrus und gleichzeitig unmenschlich.
sollten wir da nicht  froh sein, dass es bei uns die kurtaxe gibt?

albanien?
einige user fanden deine bilder schön.
ich tendiere eher zur westlichen welt (florida, californien).
jameica mit inbegriffen.

geschmäcker sind aber natürlich verschieden.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*PSMA-PET/CT -  Termin vom 04.10.16 vertagt.*

*Meine Vorgespräche über die Kostenübernahme im Juli 2015 waren offensichtlich nicht sehr erfolgreich.*
*Es wird neu entschieden.*
*Der neue PSMA-PET/CT Termin ist nun am 12.12.16 um 10.00h*
*Ich denke, die Zeit habe ich noch.*

*Das bedeutet, wir können noch etwas länger auf dem Mittelmeer bleiben.*
*Brigitte ist entsetzt, und wollte gleich die Kreditkarte zücken.*
*Meine Bolonkas beißen sich vor Freude in den Schwanz.* :L&auml;cheln: 
*Ich warte nun erst einmal ab.*

*Gruss*
*hartmut*

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin liebe Freunde,
hallo liebe Betroffene,

das  PSM PET-CT wurde heute abgelehnt.
Eine Begründung habe ich von der UNI Kiel per Fax vorab erhalten.
Leider kann ich es nicht einsehen, da wir uns noch in Spanien befinden.

Kurze Mitteilung von der UNI per Telefon:
Die KK schreibt,
erst ist eine Szintigrafie und eine MRT erforderlich, und ein PSA von 10.0
Eine MRT hatte ich erst, mit der Empfehlung einer PET-Untersuchung.

 . . . und wenn ich die 10.0 erreiche, bin ich wohl schon im Koma.
Keine Ahnung. Ich ärgere mich über die Ablehnung, zumal ich ja bereits vor ca. einem Jahr ein positives Vorgespräch mit der GKK  hatte.

Das PET kostet in Kiel 1.800 Euro.
Natürlich werde ich erst einmal den neuen Termin zum 12.12.16 aufrecht erhalten, und die Untersuchung selbst zahlen.

Lieber Uwe, musstest du auch selbst zahlen?
Wenn ja, was hast du gezahlt
Ich habe nicht viel Lust nach Heidelberg zu fahren, weil es dort günstiger ist.

Die AOK hält sich daraus, weil es der MDK entschieden hat.

Gruss
aus Alicante
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Hartmut,

meine GKK, die BIG, hat mir geschrieben: "Leider können wir die Kosten für die beantragte PSMA-PET-CT-Untersuchung nicht übernehmen. Die Feststellung, ob ärztliche Untersuchungs- und Behandlungsmethoden in der vertragsärztlichen Versorgung zu Lasten der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung (GKV) erbracht werden dürfen, unterliegt nicht der einzelnen Krankenkasse, sondern dem Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss (G-BA)."
Die Kasse dürfe nur für div. Lungenkarzinome die Untersuchung zahlen.
"Da somit die geforderten Indikationsvoraussetzungen nicht vorliegen, ist eine Kostenübernahme durch die BIG als Gesetzliche Krankenkasse nicht möglich."
Selbst eine anteilige Übernahme in Höhe der Kosten eines CT und einer Szintigraphie wurden abgelehnt.
Ich werde jetzt aus Trotz einfach gesund werden!
Und aus Rache sämtliche Zähne sanieren lassen!
In Hamburg kostet die PSMA-PET ca. 1750 Euro im Spitalerhof und ca. 1400 Euro für Selbstzahler in der Mörkenstr. (Stand März/2016, telefon. Auskunft.

Grüß mir Espana...

Detlef

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

die Kosten würde ich mir vorher schriftlich geben lassen...die PSMA PET wurde bei mir im Spitalerhof mit 2.900 Euro vor einem Jahr abgerechnet.....(Unterschiede wird es geben bei der Menge des Tracers, geht nach Gewicht des Patienten und der Tatsache, dass bei mir einige Positionen mit dem 2,3 fachen Satz abgerechnet wurden, da Privatpatient) . Die Kosten kannte ich allerdings vorher....im Gegensatz zu den Kielern, die am Telefon auch von ca. 1800 Euro sprachen und hinterher rund 2.800 abrechneten...das war mir eine Lehre.

Grüße

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin aus Alicante,

Danke für Eure Infos!
Nächste Woche gehts wieder nach Hause.
Dann werde ich mir die Begründung mal genau durchlesen.
Unsere Betreuerin aus der UNI sagte, es wäre ein Baukastenschreiben
Das nochmals geforderte MRT wäre kein Problem. Dann wären es 3 seit Erkrankung.
Eine 2. Szintigrafie ist auch machbar.

Was mich irritiert, ist das der MDK einen PSA von 10.0 verlangt.
Frage: Wer kann mir sagen, ob diese Forderung für die Kostenübernahme berechtigt ist?

Ich weiss, dass ich laut S3 keinen wirklichen Anspruch auf eine PET habe.
Zusammen mit Arzt, Uni und KK hatten wir uns aber vor einem Jahr geeinigt, dass ich auf eine Bestrahlung verzichte, und wir dann später mit PET Bildgebung nachschauen.
Schriftlich bekommt man so eine vage Vereinbarung aber nicht.

Ich habe nun Ende nächster Woche ein Beratungsgespräch mit meinem Arzt und einen Rechtsanwalt für Medizinrecht. Die sollen den Widerspruch verfassen.
Da ich eigentlich ein gutes Verhältnis mit meiner GKK habe, müssen wir prüfen, wie weit wir gegen die Entscheidung des MDK vorgehen können.

Der Termin zur Untersuchung wurde aufrecht erhalten.
Brigitte übernimmt vorerst die Kosten, als kleines Geburtstagsgeschenk.

Detlev, nun muss ich nur noch hungern, damit es nicht zu teuer wird, weil Uwe schrieb, die Kosten werden nach Körpergewicht berechnet.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Das wird schwierig, weil ich immer noch rauchfrei bin.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Tja, beweg' dich halt mehr :-)

Ich wiege 95 kg und bin 1,90. Es wurden eingesetzt 150 Mbq zu Euro 1283,19....die Minimaldosis ist angegeben mit 120 MBq zu EURO 987,07 

Die Kieler hatten allerdings nur 107 Mbq verwendet und die mit 579,29 Euro abgerechnet.

Nun kannst Du ja mal versuchen daraus zu interpolieren, wieviel bei Dir gebraucht wird....und welche Kostenersparnis jedes abgenommene Kilogramm bringt.

Gute Heimreise

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Betroffene,
liebe Freunde,

hier mal ein kleines Update nur zur Information.

Nachdem das PSMA PET/CT  abgelehnt wurde, hat nun eine Rechtsanwältin für Medizinrecht den Fall übernommen.
Die Forderungen der GKK,  einer Szintigrafie und MRT werden nun am 28. November 16 erfüllt sein.
Die Forderung nach PSA 10.0 werde ich bis zum PET Termin12.12.16 nicht erfüllen können, weil dann keine gezielte Therapie mehr möglich ist.
Die Anwältin sagt, das muss ich auch nicht.
Bis zum Gerichtstermin wird vielleicht auch die S3 Leitlinie patientenfreundlicher sein.

Mein letzter PSA Verlauf ist niedriger als erwartet. Die Kurve hat sich abgeflacht.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=graphic

Schön für mich, aber weniger gut für das beantragte PET.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein letzter PSA Verlauf ist niedriger als erwartet. Die Kurve hat sich abgeflacht.
> http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=graphic


Mein lieber Freund Hartmut

Ich hoffe mit Dir, dass Du dein PSMA-PET bekommen wirst.

Und wenn das soweit ist, mach mehr daraus, als ich es vor
vier Jahren machte, als ich mich noch nicht mit anderen
Betroffenen austauschen konnte, weil ja niemand sonst
hier im Forum so ein Bild [4] hatte.


Nun aber zu deinem PSA-Verlauf:
In der Tat ist der Verlauf wieder etwas flacher, aber schaut man 
über längere Zeiträume zurück, beträgt die Verdoppelungszeit
seit Beginn des Anstiegs im Mai 2014 nahezu exakt 1 Jahr.
In diesem Rhythmus würdest Du die 10ng/ml etwa im Mai 2019
erreichen. Viel ändern gegenüber einem PET im kommenden Mai
bei etwa PSA 2.5ng/ml wird das nicht. Die sichtbaren Läsionen
wären im Durchmesser etwa 1.5 mal grösser und vielleicht würde
die eine oder andere Läsion erst dann sichtbar. Bestehen würde
die aber schon seit gut zwei Jahrzehnten!

Doch bis das so weit wäre, würden die Leitlinien wohl längst
zugunsten der PSMA-Diagnostik geändert sein.

Dennoch wäre ein PSMA-PET zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt 
eine gute Sache, geht es doch um die durchaus belastende Frage, 
ob es 'nur' ein Lokalrezidiv sei, oder eben doch Metastasierung. 
Deine VZ könnte auf beides passen.


Nimm den Tag!
Und ich in Gruss an Brigitte,
Konrad


PS: Die Hündchen haben immer noch was Fressbares
von mir zugute. Mein lokaler Metzgermeister schüttelte
sich vor Graus, als ich ihm das Rezept schilderte.
Wird also wieder nix mit einer Dose unterm Sonnwendbaum.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
PSMA PET ist in der neuen Konsensform der S3 Leitlinie enthalten
wenn Du das brauchst sag Bescheid ich schicke Dir dann die Basis dazu

----------


## Muggelino

> PSMA PET ist in der neuen Konsensform der S3 Leitlinie enthalten


In der Konsultationsfassung war es nur eine "Kann-Empfehlung". Ist es nun mehr?
Dann muss ja nur noch der G-BA zustimmen, dass die GKK es zahlen.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Günther,

gerne nehme ich dein Angebot an.

Gruss
Hartmut
 . . . auch an die letzten Schreiber meines T(h)reads  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
die neue 4.19 sagt nur kann, Datei schicke ich Dir direkt separat
@Muggelino ja nur der G BA ist da derzeit noch nicht gefragt, da müssen erst mal Daten her. Einige GKV verhalten sich aber mittlerweile zustimmend wenn man sie auf die
geänderte Leitlinie anspricht

----------


## Hartmut S

> @Muggelino ja nur der G BA ist da derzeit noch nicht gefragt, da müssen erst mal Daten her. Einige GKV verhalten sich aber mittlerweile zustimmend wenn man sie auf die geänderte Leitlinie anspricht


. . . .und genau *das* lieber Muggelino, ist das, was meine Anwältin zusätzlich für die Klage braucht.

Da wirst du wohl nicht hinkommen, weil du das sowieso nicht benötigen wirst.
. . .  oder weil du gar nicht daran denkst, eine Klage einzureichen, weil du an NEM´s  glaubst.

Jeder hier im Forum weiss, dass ich unsterblich bin.
Warum?
 . . . weil ich leben will, und weil ich mich eher um die Gestzeslage kümmere, als um die empfohlene Leitlinie.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

_"Wir Prüfen, ob wir die Entscheidung zu Gunsten Ihres Mandanten ändern können."_

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
Nur schade, dass ich morgen erst einmal die Bedingungen der Krankenkasse erfüllen muss.
Szintigramm und MRT.
Der PET Termin steht zum 12.12.16

Lieber Uwe, es geht nicht nach Gewicht.
Das hat mir meine liebe Positronenemissionstomographieologin (Röntgologin) heute in der UNI gesagt.
Nur die nachfolgende Therapie geht nach Gewicht. Die wird aber von der KV bezahlt.
Ich habe auch heute einen Kostenvoranschlag über 1.800 Euronen erhalten.
Die 3 Kg, die ich abgenommen habe, kann ich mir wohl nun schenken.
Soweit der Blick in die Zukunft.

Der Nichtraucherstress macht mir zu schaffen.
Blutdruck zu hoch, Blutzucker zu hoch, Cholesterin zu hoch.
Das war, als ich noch etwas Alkohol getrunken hatte und viel geraucht habe, alles im Grünen Bereich.
Und nun . . .?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

> Und nun . . .?


Sport!

:-)

Gruß von
Detlef

----------


## Frank1958

> Blutdruck zu hoch, Blutzucker zu hoch, Cholesterin zu hoch.


Da würde ich Dir ja gerne Tipps geben wenn ich denn irgendwie könnte. Meine Blutwerte sind aber genauso bes......  Wünsche alles Gute...

----------


## Hartmut S

> Sport!


ja, lieber Detlef, du hast recht . . .
aber, ich turne höchstens mal auf dem Boot rum.
Ein Trampolin (mit Sicherheitsnetz) hatte ich mir gekauft. Weil es sehr groß ist, steht es nun im Winter in der Garage.
Die Decke ist nur 2.50 m hoch.

mmhh, was nun?
Doch lieber wieder Schach spielen.

Frank, bekommst gleich eine Mail.

Lieben Gruss
an Euch

----------


## nomade

Bring Dein Boot in warme Gefilde und schwimme!

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,
hallo liebe Freunde,

nur einmal zur Info:
Wie erwartet waren Szintigramm und MRT ohne gravierenden Befund.
Nur mein bekanntes Divertikel konnte nicht richtig zugeordnet werden.
Daher waren weitere Untersuchungen von 2 Stunden erforderlich.

Hätte der Arzt vorher meinen mitgebrachten Bericht gelesen, oder die CD verwertet,
wären alle Unklarheiten beseitigt gewesen.
Nein, der schlaue Doc rief meinen Urologen abends an, und fragte, ob Gegenstände bei der OP vergessen wurden.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Alles gut, es war nur mein nettes, unproblematisches, rechts lateral, oben liegendes Harnblasendivertikel.

@Uli,
wir liegen bereits seit ca. 15 Jahren in südlichen Gewässern von Spanien.
Wassertemperaturen im März/April 18C, im Okt/Nov. 24C
Wir fahren regelmäßig in die Bucht und schwimmen gerne.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

heute hatte ich meine PSMA-PT /CT

Entdeckt wurden 2 Lymphknoten.
Prostata Loge frei, alles andere auch.
Keine Metastasen oder andere sichtbaren Veränderungen.
Auch keine Nebenbefunde.
Ich hatte 40 Jahre geraucht, und etwas schreckliches erwartet.
Meine Lunge scheint es aber überlebt zu haben.

Fazit:
Unser Urologe fs hatte vollkommen recht mit seiner Prognose.
Er hatte auf einen Lymphknoten getippt, und mich vor einer vorschnellen Bestrahlung gewarnt.
Wie recht er doch hatte!

Die beiden Lymphknoten liegen recht zugänglich, so das mein Urologe die entfernen könnte.
Er hatte mich damals operiert, und weiss ja was Sache ist.
Einen genauen Bericht gibt es erst Mittwoch.
Einen Termin bei meinem Urologen habe ich am Donnerstag.
Er sollte schon einmal die Messer wetzen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wenn nicht, werden die blöden Dinger bestrahlt, oder geistlich besprochen.

Keine Ahnung, was das nun genau bedeutet . . .
Man hat aber zum Glück, oder Unglück etwas gefunden.
Bei meinem aktuellen PSA von 1,72  - nicht schlecht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

"Glückwunsch", das liest sich doch recht positiv, was lokale Behandlungsmöglichkeiten anbelangt....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung dieser Metastasen hat erheblich weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine operative Lymphadenektomie. Außerdem wurden bei Dir die Lymphabflusswege schon bestrahlt, in diesem Bereich wird man dann nicht anschließend operieren. CyberKnife wird aber wohl gehen.




> Keine Ahnung, was das nun genau bedeutet . . .


 Ich denke der Urologe wird Hormontherapie empfehlen, eine lokale Therapie der Metastasen ist nicht leitliniengerecht. Wird allerdings den PSA Wert senken.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

hallo Hartmut,
das ist eigentlich schon eine gute Nachricht wenn Lymphknoten gefunden worden sind die auch noch zugänglich für eine lokale Behandlung sind! Besser als wenn man gar nichts findet und man weiss nicht warum der PSA ansteigt...muss man es schnell machen lassen oder hat es Zeit?  Beschwerden hast du doch keine oder?

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut, liebe Daniela

Hartmut hat PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten von etwa einem Jahr.
Die gefundenen Knoten werden also im Dezember 2017
etwa ein Viertel dicker sein als heute und doppelt so schwer.
Nein, Eile besteht da nicht, und auch Beschwerden macht
sowas zunächst nicht.
Aber es wäre schade, den gleichen Fehler zu machen wie einst ich
und in Kenntnis der exakten Lage der Knoten einfach eine ADT
zu beginnen, statt die Knoten zu entfernen, bestrahlen oder
 sonstwie zu abladieren.

Vor vier Jahren war das PSMA-PET neu, und der Umgang mit
den Bildern war noch recht hilflos. 
Heute wäre eine lokale Therapie selbstverständlich.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

es sieht wirklich so aus, als wenn Du Glück bei der Lage der befallenen Lymphknoten hast. Eine lokale Behandlung wird Dir zumindest viel Zeit bringen.

@Georg_: So weit ich weiß, gibt es bei Hartmut kein vorbestrahltes Gewebe. Er ist m. W. "nur" operiert worden.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

stimmt. Ich hatte aus Versehen auf den Bericht von Uwe geklickt. Tut mir leid.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

> Werner,
> 
> stimmt. Ich hatte aus Versehen auf den Bericht von Uwe geklickt. Tut mir leid.
> 
> Georg


Bei dem leider sowohl die PSMA, als auch die Cholin PET/CT leider nicht darstellen konnten, wo denn die PSA Quelle sitzt.... :-(

----------


## WernerE

Tja Uwe,

blöde ist, wenn die Quelle nicht zu ermitteln ist. Genauso blöde ist, wenn man sie mit lokaler Therapie nicht zum Versiegen bringen kann. In dem Sinne

alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfestellung!

Der Termin bei meinem Urologen ist am Donnerstag.
Er ist Chirurg. Er hat mich damals operiert.
Wenn er den Bericht liest, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass, wenn er eine Möglichkeit sieht, mich nachoperiert, damit er auch 2017 seinen Van fahren kann  :L&auml;cheln: 
(Wir sind auf einer Wellenlänge. Ich habe trotz der misslungenen OP sehr viel Vertrauen zu ihm).
Das er mir bei der RPE nur 4 Lymphknoten entfernt hatte, fand ich nicht gut.
Aber auch dafür hatte er eine Erklärung.

Danke Werner, für die Richtigstellung, somit kommt vielleicht doch eine Cyberknife- Behandlung in Frage.
Meine GKV wird sich freuen.
Gut, dass ich eine Rechtsanwältin habe, die nun auch die Kosten für die letzte PET-Untersuchung gut darlegen, bzw. begründen  kann.
Na ja, mal gucken.

Lieber Konrad, ich fühle mich nicht wohl.
Die haben 2 Lymphknoten entdeckt.
Sollten die nicht schleunigst entfernt, oder bestrahlt werden, damit ich später nicht so viele Metastasen habe?
Wenn ich so etwas lese, dass man aus Fehlern lernt, muss ich sauer aufstoßen.
Tut mir leid, lieber Konrad, aber ich könnte es nicht verkraften, dass der Mensch, der Fehler gemacht hat, nun diese ganzen Therapien auf sich nehmen muss.

Brigitte und ich hatten uns vor nicht ganz so langer Zeit sorgen um Dich gemacht.
Wenn man an einem geplanten Treffen nicht erscheint, ist die Kacke am dampfen (so unsere Meinung zum versäumten, schönen Treffen.)
Heute wissen wir, dass diese neue Therapie eine gewaltige Überlebenschance  für dich bedeuten kann.
Ich schreibe bewusst kann, nicht ist!
Ich konnte mich gestern, im Gespräch mit meiner Ärztin, gut informieren, sie hat sich sehr viel Zeit für uns genommen
Und weißt Du was, diese Therapie bieten die auch experimentell an.
Sie sagte mir aber gleich, dass es für mich noch nicht in Frage kommt, weil es noch viele andere Therapien für mich gibt.
Erst einmal müsste ich alle anderen Optionen ausschöpfen.
Die Millionäre lassen grüssen? !

Und nun?
Lymphdrüsenkrebs ist ja auch behandelbar.
Eine Freundin überlebt bereits 15 Jahre damit.
Der Ehemann musste allerdings sein Haus verkaufen. - (ohne Smilie)
Eine traurige Geschichte, die ich später einmal erzählen könnte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut,

*Lymph(knoten)drüsen-Metastasen* und *Lymphdrüsenkrebs* sind zwei grundeverschiedene Formen von Krebserkrankungen.

Die Erkrankung der Freundin hat mit Deinen zwei auffälligen Lymphknoten nichts zu tun.

Heribert

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,




> Lieber Konrad, ich fühle mich nicht wohl.
> Die haben 2 Lymphknoten entdeckt.
> Sollten die nicht schleunigst entfernt, oder bestrahlt werden, damit ich später nicht so viele Metastasen habe?


Dass da noch was ist im Körper, war doch klar bei deinem PSA-Wert.
Nun sind es also 2 Lymphknotenmetastasen. Besser als in den Knochen! Oder gar Leber/Lunge...
Also Glück im Unglück.
Soviel ich weiss, bilden Metastasen keine neuen Metastasen.
Schau trotzdem, ob sie entfernt oder bestrahlt werden können.
Und sei dir der Gefahr bewusst, dass aus noch unsichtbaren Mikrometastasen neue nachwachsen könnten.
Das gilt wohl für uns alle hier.
Mit dem Schritt zum Nichtraucher (Glückwunsch!!!) hast du eine Massnahme in die richtige Richtung getroffen,
nämlich deinen Körper so stark wie möglich zu machen. Glaube an dich, und nicht nur an deinen Krebs, wie du mal schriebst.

Alles Gute, alter Pirat!

Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

l


> Lieber Konrad, ich fühle mich nicht wohl.
> Die haben 2 Lymphknoten entdeckt.
> Sollten die nicht schleunigst entfernt, oder bestrahlt werden, damit ich später nicht so viele Metastasen habe?
> ...
> Und nun?
> Lymphdrüsenkrebs ist ja auch behandelbar.


Lieber Hartmut

Es war ja zu erwarten, dass man bei Dir (und damals auch bei mir) positive 
Lymphknoten entdecke. Deshalb sind wir ja in diese PET-Maschine gelegen 
und haben uns nicht gleich die ADT-Spritze gegeben. 

Du weisst jetzt, wo die Bollen sitzen und kannst etwas dagegen tun. 
Diese Erkenntnis zu gewinnen, war ja der Zweck des teuren Bildes.
Vielleicht sind es ja die einzigen Metastasen, und dann wäre mit deren
Entfernung/Bestrahlung der letzte (?) Weg zur Krebsfreiheit gegeben.
Lässt Du diese Bollen drin, entscheidest Du dich für das Leben mit Krebs.

Zur Metastasierung:
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Metastasen nicht weiter metastasieren, zumal
wenn kein Gleason Grade 5 beteiligt ist. Ich hatte aber GG5 in meiner Prostata,
und es gibt Hinweise, dass diese Metastase [4] Quell einer sekundären
Metastasierung war.
Du hast aber keinen GG5, also hätte ich das nicht vergleichen sollen. 

Lymphdrüsenkrebs behandelt man wie jeden anderen Krebs:
Man versucht, die Krebszellen wegzumachen, zu zerstören, abladieren,
bis keine mehr da sind. So hast Du das mit der Prostata gemacht, 
so kannst Du das mit den Lymphknoten machen. 
Wenn es die einzigen sind, hast Du gewonnen.
Sonst eben nicht. Das kennst Du ja schon von der RPE.


Wir waren heute wieder mal im Bregenzer Wald wandern.
Hoch über dem Nebel, der über dem Rheintal wabert,
bei bester Fernsicht und schwächlich wärmender Wintersonne.
Es geht mir gut, auch im Jahr 7 nach RPE. Macht euch keine Sorgen um mich,
auch wenn ich öfter mal mitteile, dass ich schwächle, müde bin, oder dass
es irgendwo wehtue. Letztes Jahr und im Frühling sah das schlechter aus.


Herzliche Grüsse auch an Brigitte,
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

> Sollten die nicht schleunigst entfernt, oder bestrahlt werden, damit ich später nicht so viele Metastasen habe?


Es dauert wohl einige Zeit, wenn überhaupt, bis diese Metastasen wieder Metastasen verursachen. Es kommt wieder mal nicht auf Schnelligkeit an. Wie Detlef richtig schreibt, hast Du bestimmt auch nicht sichtbare Mikrometastasen und diese werden in einiger Zeit zu sichtbarer Größe heranwachsen.




> Soviel ich weiss, bilden Metastasen keine neuen Metastasen.


 Es ist zuletzt eine Studie von Gundem erschienen, die darstellt, dass auch Metastasen metastasieren. Diese Studie erwähne ich in meinem KISP Text. Die Studie konnte aber noch nicht alle Fachleute überzeugen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Zunächst noch einmal vielen Dank für die weiteren Infos!

Das es da einen Unterschied bei den Lymphen gibt, wussten wir nicht.
Nun haben wir genügend Informationen, um nicht völlig nackt am Donnerstag vor dem Professor zu stehen.

Das Rauchen habe ich ja bereits in Spanien aufgegeben. Ob ich mein eigenes Versprechen auch später noch einhalten kann?  Hoffentlich.
Der Schock war zumindest da, nachdem ich aufgeklärt wurde, was man mit der PET alles entdecken kann.

Als die technische Mitarbeiterin mir sagte, ich müsste noch ein zweites Mal auf die Liege des PET, weil etwas Unklar ist,  hatte ich vergessen meine Uhr abzunehmen.
Auch mit Hilfe des Personals schaffte ich es nicht die Uhr zu entfernen, weil das Armband einen Spezialverschluss hat. (Brigitte fehlte).
Als sie dann sagte, ich könne den Arm auch auf meine Brust legen, war die Erleichterung groß.
Nun wusste ich, dass die Ärztin es nicht noch einmal auf meine Lunge abgesehen hatte.
(sorry reinhold)
Meine Erkenntnis daraus: Wenn möglich, nie wieder rauchen.

http://www.uksh.de/nucmed-kiel/%C3%9...sstattung.html

http://www.uksh.de/nucmed-kiel/Abtei...diochemie.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
bleinb mal besser bei dem Nikotinentzug sonst kommt am Ende noch der Klabautermann  und nachdem man Dich ohne Brigitte kaum auf die Menschheit loslassen kann nimm sie demnächst
besser mit wenn größere Aktionen wie Armband öffnen Händchen halten  etc. anstehen

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebes Forum,
moin, moin,

heute Morgen habe ich meinen erweiterten Bericht bekommen, der nun doch noch ein paar Nebenbefunde enthielt.
Diese NB sollen aber nicht gravierend sein.
Ich stelle den PET-Bericht heute Nacht noch in meinem Profil online.

*Das Beratungsgespräch heute hat erbeben:*
Nebenbefunde nicht relevant.
Die 2 Knoten sollen in der UNI Kiel per Schlüsselloch-Chirurgie von einem ganz speziellen Oberarzt entfernt werden.
Weil nur dieser Arzt sich sehr gut mit Lymphknoten auskennt, wird der Termin nur mit diesem Arzt gemacht.
Obwohl mein Urologe ja so etwas auch macht, sagte er, es wäre besser, dass dieser andere Arzt es macht, weil mein Urologe nur offene OPs ausführt.
Es sei denn, ich würde mich kurzfristig für eine andere OP entscheiden.

Na ja, ich hatte gefragt, ob diese LKs auch minimalinvasiv entfernt werden können.
Das wäre mir lieber, wegen der Kürze des Krankenhausaufenthaltes.

Ergänzung:
Es wurde ausgeführt:
Eine NUK Ganzkörper-PET-CT, mit Ga-68-PSMA am 12.12.2016 um 11:30

Gruss
hartmut

*PS*: Danke lieber Günther, sie war mit, und hat die ganze Klatsche mitbekommen  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Der ausführliche PET-Bericht liegt nun vor.
Aus Platzgründen habe ich den auf myprostate.eu hochgeladen.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=report

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

der PET-Bericht wurde mit uns beim Urologen besprochen und geklärt.
Leider haben wir vergessen, folgende Zeilen beim Urologen zu erwähnen.

Dieser Passus bereitet uns nun ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen, was uns das Wochenende vermiest.



> *Darüber hinaus physiologische kräftige Tracerfixierung in den GII.lacrimales**, großen Kopfspeicheldrüsen und Nieren sowie etwas weniger ausgeprägt in Leber und Milz. Nukliuidausscheidung über die ableitenden Harnwege und den Gastrointestinaltrakt.*


Dr. google wird von uns nicht unterstützt.
Ich habe da aber etwas von LowRoad gefunden (sorry Andy), was ich nicht verstehe.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1663#post81663

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn uns jemand dazu Auskunft geben könnte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> **Darüber hinaus physiologische kräftige Tracerfixierung in den GII.lacrimales, 
> großen Kopfspeicheldrüsen und Nieren sowie etwas weniger ausgeprägt 
> in Leber und Milz. Nukliuidausscheidung über die ableitenden Harnwege 
> und den Gastrointestinaltrakt.**


Lieber Hartmut

Kein Kopfzerbrechen, sondern Schulterzucken sollte das aus auslösen.
Guck mal in Bild [5]. Da siehst Du bei mir genau dieselben
 Traceranreicherungen in Tränendrüsen, Speicheldrüsen, Leber, Nieren,
Milz und Magen, Darm und Blase.
Dies ist in keiner Weise pathologisch (krank) sondern einerseits durch
die Ausscheidung des Tracers bedingt, andererseits durch das natürliche
Vorhandensein von PSMA in den Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen.

Letzteres stört bei der PSMA-Radioliganden-Therapie gelegentlich, 
weil auch das Therapeutikum dort angereichert wird. Das trocknet
dann die Drüsen aus. Vorübergehend beim ersten mal, bleibend
vielleicht, wenn man öfter therapiert.
Mich hat es getroffen, Andere hier im Forum nicht.

Und Du brauchst die PSMA-Therapie nicht, denn Du hast in Kiel ja
diesen Lymphknotenresektionsspezialisten. Der macht das!


Ein entspanntes Wochenende wünscht Euch 
Konrad, ...



... der grad vor einer Alphütte sitzend einen überaus bunten Sonnenuntergang
hinterm Säntis genossen hat, zusammen mit heissem Tee und zwei Kennedies
(Berliner), nach der Montage von Feuermeldern.
 Jetzt wird es kalt, und ich muss nachhause spazieren, bevor es stockdunkel wird.

----------


## Hartmut S

> ... der grad vor einer Alphütte sitzend einen überaus bunten Sonnenuntergang
> hinterm Säntis genossen hat, zusammen mit heissem Tee und zwei Kennedies
> (Berliner), nach der Montage von Feuermeldern.
> Jetzt wird es kalt, und ich muss nachhause spazieren, bevor es stockdunkel wird.


darum beneiden wir dich!
na ja, zumindest in der zeit, wo es noch nicht kalt war.

ja, lieber konrad, das beruhigt uns.
ein seemann hat zwar keine angst, aber ein mulmiges unwohlsein bleibt.
schrecklich, wenn das so geblieben wäre. :L&auml;cheln: 




> Letzteres stört bei der PSMA-Radioliganden-Therapie gelegentlich,


ja, - - vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht, weil ich ja noch nicht soweit bin, aber ich glaube es dir.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

ich musste das damals auch erstmal nachlesen : Physiologisch bedeutet soviel wie "in natürlicher weise", also normal - im Gegensatz zu dem vonKonrad erwähnten pathologisch - also sinngemäß krankhaft.

Die erwähnten Stellen geben eben auch PSMA ab und der Tracer reichert sich dort an - bei der PSMA Therapie ist das deshalb störend, da man die Wirkung (Strahlung) ja eigentlich nur in den Krebszellen haben will und nicht zB.in den Speicheldrüsen etc. 

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Uwe,

danke, lieber Uwe, für deine Ergänzung!

Tja, da hoffe ich doch, dass ich aufgrund dieser Seelischen Grausamkeit von der UNI einen Rabatt erhalte. Bin gespannt auf die Rechnung.
Na ja, ohne Grund sagen die Ärzte ja auch nicht, dass der Bericht direkt zu deinen Arzt gesendet wird, und er dir das erklärt.

Am Dienstag habe ich nun erst einmal einen Termin beim Internisten, der die Aorta abklären soll. Er hat im Ultraschall gespeicherte Aufnahmen von mir seit 2005.
Da hatte sich damals mal ein schützendes Gewebe umwickelt, weil ich mein Immunsystem überfordert hatte (Retroperitoneale Fibrose).
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retroperitonealfibrose

Auch die Hahnleiter (Harnleiter) und die anderen Organe wurden geschützt.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Am Ende wurde eine Autoimmunerkrankung daraus (sorry, lieber Detlef), verursacht von der Medikamentengruppe, Triptane wegen meines Clusterkopfschmerzes).
http://www.schmerzklinik.de/service-...chmerz-wissen/

Ich habe meine Vorerkrankungen noch einmal erwähnt, damit auch neu hinzugekommene User erkennen, dass ich ein Außerirdischer bin.

Den Termin zur Entfernung der Lymphknoten erhalte ich Dienstag.
Der Arzt in der UNI studiert gerade meine Lage.
Es ist wie im Restaurant, ich hätte gerne einmal  . . . .
eine Schlüsselloch OP ohne viel Ketchup (Blutverlust).

So, nun habe ich versucht wieder einmal lustig zu sein.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Außerirdischer (darf ich dich ALF nennen?),




> Am Ende wurde eine Autoimmunerkrankung daraus (sorry, lieber Detlef),  verursacht von der Medikamentengruppe, Triptane wegen meines  Clusterkopfschmerzes


Darüber musste ich erstmal nachdenken, was ich mit deiner Autoimmunkrankheit zu tun habe.
Ich vermute mal, dass du meinen Namen nennst, weil ich die Stärkung des Immunsystems für wünschenswert erachte.
Ist das gesichert, dass die Triptane Auslöser der Autoimmunkrankheit waren? Als Nebenwirkung ist sie bei Wikipedia nicht aufgeführt.

Das Immunsystem hat ja viele "Kampfverbände". Musst du Immunsuppressiva nehmen?
Blöd, wenn eine Krankheit zur nächsten führt...
Ich hab grad irgendwo eine Erklärung gelesen, warum vegane Ernährung bei Krebs helfen soll: Die Tumorzellen schützen sich vor dem Immunsystem, indem sie eine Proteinhülle bilden, in der sie sich verstecken. Die Enzyme Trypsin und Chymotrypsin, die in der Bauchspeicheldrüse gebildet werden, können diese Proteinhülle auflösen. Sie stehen aber dafür nicht in genügender Menge zur Verfügung, wenn sie damit beschäftigt sind, tierisches Eiweiß aus der Nahrungsaufnahme zu zerlegen.
Interessante Theorie, finde ich. Keine Ahnung, ob da was dran ist.
Jedenfalls denke ich, dass es auch mit einer Autoimmunerkrankung möglich sein sollte, seinen Körper bei der Bekämpfung von Krebs zu unterstützen. Im nächsten Leben werd ich Mediziner und erforsche das...

Mach's gut!

Detlef
(hab meinen Avatar für dich geändert ;-)

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh je, lieber Detlef,

nun sei doch nicht gleich so grantig!
Darf ich denn nun gar nichts mehr schreiben?
Na klar war das auf dich gemünzt, aber doch nicht soooo . . .
Wie du es verstanden hast.
Natürlich darfst du mich ALF nennen.
Na ja, finde ich toll, dass du zumindest einmal darüber nachgedacht hast.

Was bedeutet das denn nun?
Ich weiss es nicht!

Tatsache ist, dass du das Immunsystem nicht herausfordern solltest, wenn du nicht genau weißt, was das bedeutet.
Ich hatte dir bereits geschrieben.
Wenn Menschen ein Minusbad nehmen, dass es da erhebliche Nebenwirkungen geben könnte (Nierenentzündung ect.)

Nein, ich nehme derzeit keine Medikamente.
Damals wurde ich mit 100 mg Kortison monatelang zugedröhnt, damit mein Immunsystem sich wieder schlafen legt.
Oh je, du schreibst ja nun wie ein Doktor. Das verstehe ich momentan nicht.

Wir sind geteilter Meinung.
Wie würden wir nun auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.
Ich weiss es nicht, lieber Detlev.
Finde es aber gut, dass du dich um mich kümmerst.

Gruss
Hartmut

PS: Las mal dein Avatar.
Ich bin auch nicht immer gut gelaunt . . . .

Nachtrag: Gerade gesehen: Das neue Avatar finde ich viel besser!
Keine stechende Augen mehr, die mich durchdringen, wie ein PET. :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Alf,

ich bin doch gar nicht grantig! Wie kommst nun da wieder drauf?
Den Film mit dem Eiswasser hab ich doch längst wieder vergessen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das gesunde Menschen waren, die sich abhärten wollten.
Ja, ist schwierig mit dem Immunsystem. Ich kämpfe gerade gegen einen Erkältungsbazillus. Mit Boonekamp :-). Leider reagiert mein Immunsystem auf Alkohol mit Hautausschlag. Hat wohl in meiner Jugend eine Überdosis bekommen gehabt... Dagegen gibt es dann Cortisonsalbe.
So mogelt man sich durch.
Nö, der Adler kam ein bisschen streng rüber, fand ich. Also zurück zum (Elb-)Uhu. Will ja niemanden erschrecken hier.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nö, der Adler kam ein bisschen streng rüber, fand ich. Also zurück zum (Elb-)Uhu. Will ja niemanden erschrecken hier.


jou, damit hattest du mich ein bissel erschreckt! :L&auml;cheln: 

Nöö, lieber Detlev.
Wir wissen wohl nicht, was uns wirklich gut tut.
Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung von dem was nun gut, oder nicht so gut ist.
Ich versuche einmal so zu leben, wie bisher.
 . . . mit viel Milch, aber zurzeit noch ohne Zigaretten.

Vielleicht hast du ja recht mit deiner Philosophie. Keine Ahnung!
Auf dein Anraten hatte ich mir im Sommer  ein Trampolin gekauft.
Na, mal gucken. Momentan habe ich die abgenommenen 3 Kilos wieder druff.

Nenne mich lieber wieder "Lieber blöder Hartmut"
klingt besser, als dieser ALF. (*I*)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,

(Alf steht übrigens für Alien Lifeform)
du hast irgendwo geschrieben, dass du dir ein großes Trampolin für den Garten gekauft hast, das nun im Keller stehe, wo die Decke zu niedrig sei, wenn ich das richtig erinnere.
Hättste mich doch vorher gefragt! Ein Minitrampolin wäre besser gewesen. Das passt in die Wohnung (selbst in meine 1-Zimmer-Wohnung), das Sprungdingens ist 20cm über dem Boden und höher als 20cm muss man gar nicht springen. So schaffe selbst ich mit meinen 1,89m es, nicht mit dem Kopf an die Zimmerdecke (2,50m) zu stossen. Na gut, einmal ist es passiert, aber es war nur ein Touchieren. Es lohnt sich, ein gutes zu kaufen, die kosten mindestens 300 Euro. Ob's hilft? Sonst hätte ich gar keinen Sport im Winter und bald dein Gewicht :-).

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> du hast irgendwo geschrieben, dass du dir ein großes Trampolin für den Garten gekauft hast, das nun im Keller stehe, wo die Decke zu niedrig sei, wenn ich das richtig erinnere.
> Hättste mich doch vorher gefragt! Ein Minitrampolin wäre besser gewesen.


Ja, hätte ich dich doch vorher gefragt.
Es ist ein großes Trampolin mit Seitennetz, dass nun  in der Garage überwintert. (Die Garage ist 2,50 hoch) Keine Chance das zu benutzen. *g*

Keller?
Wovon träumt der Ostblock?
Ich habe ein Betonhaus ohne den begehrten Keller (aber dennoch kein Fertighaus).   :L&auml;cheln: 
Kein Mensch hat damals an ein Trampolin gedacht. 
Eher an ein Auto, welches schön eingelagert werden musste. *g*
Na ja, da waren wir ja auch noch gesund.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Warum nicht im Winter trampeln?
 Draussen ist die (Wolken-)Decke hoch!


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

Aorta leicht verbreitert und gering ummantelt.
Kein Grund zur Sorge sagt der Internist, der auch Brigittes bösartige Schildkröte entdeckt hatte.
Na ja,- schluck . . .

Mein Gott, ist das aufregend!
Ich hatte bereits zu Brigitte gesagt, irgendwann werden diese Arztbesuche die Erfüllung unseres Lebens sein.  schluck, schluck.
Wo ist denn unsere Freiheit geblieben?
Diese unkomplizierte-, diese problemlose Leben?
Ich meinte jetzt nicht das Geld, das hatten wir damals auch nicht.
Fazit: Ein nachdenkliches Paar, was sich noch liebt, das sich nun nur noch um das Überleben interessiert.
Alles irgendwie Scheiße!
Der Sex klappt auch nicht mehr so, wie er bei mir mal war.
Na ja, egal.
Ich habe nur einmal meine Gedankengänge dargelegt.
Irgendwie war mir danach . . . .
Obwohl ja bei uns beiden fast alles gut ist.

Lieber Detlev, noch einmal zum Immunsystem.
Ich habe für dich gestern in die Akte geschaut.

2005 hatte ich versucht mein Immunsystem zu wecken, in dem ich mir Spritzen von meinem Hausarzt mit Leibziger Allerlei spritzen lies. Mucho Vitamina.
Zusätzlich hatte ich B12 und Selen geschluckt.
Der Grund hierfür waren die ewigen Erkältungen die ich hatte.
Am Ende hatten mir die Ärzte der UNI Kiel erklärt, dass es auch an die Triptane liegen könnte.
Das wäre dann das Imigran (Gruppe der Triptane), welches ich ab 2005, wegen meines Clusterkopfschmerzes lange ins Bein, wegen der starken Schmerzen gespritzt hatte.

Vielleicht konnte ich dir ein wenig helfen.
Ich sage nur, sei ein bissel vorsichtig mit dem Immunsystem.
Lieber Detlef, ich weiss dass du die Medizin überlisten möchtest.
Das finde ich persönlich auch gut. Bei einem GS 9 würde ich auch alles versuchen.
Niemals würde ich dir nun deine Auffassung streitig machen.
Deshalb noch einmal:
Mein Post in deinem Tread (vor ein paar Tagen), war ernst gemeint!

Lieber Konrad, du bist ja mit deinen Schweizer Humor wieder lustig.
Das Trampolin würde es mir übel nehmen, weil es nur eine billige  pulverbeschichtete Stahlkonstruktion ist.
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich dieses Dingens,  bei 3 Grad in die Öffentlichkeit stelle, damit meine Nachbarn sich totlachen können?
Das hättest du nicht einmal in Lapland aufgestellt, oder?

Setze dich in den IC, und komme mit D vorbei.
Es kann auch zu Weihnachten sein.
Momentan bin ich noch Nichtraucher.

Ich habe momentan, als Nichtraucher etwas Husten.
Du hattest mal etwas geschrieben, was dir geholfen hatte.
Ich finde dein Posting nicht wieder.
Kannst du helfen?
Die Pollmoll waren es nicht.


Lieben Gruss
an alle
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Moin Hartmut,




> Wo ist denn unsere Freiheit geblieben?
> Diese unkomplizierte-, diese problemlose Leben?


Das wird wohl vorbei sein, schätze ich. Selbst wenn es Tage ohne Probleme gibt und man seine chronische Krankheit mal vergisst, lauert sie immer im Hintergrund, und sobald irgendwo was juckt oder wehtut (was man in jungen Jahren völlig ignoriert hat!), so kommt gleich die Angst vor Metastasen oder sonstiges Ungemach.




> Der Sex klappt auch nicht mehr so, wie er bei mir mal war.


Was war Sex nochmal? grübelgrübel...

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass Vitamine oder Imigran zu Autoimmunerkrankungen führen - aber ich bin kein Arzt. Vielleicht hat es dein Immunsystem geärgert, dass es gegen die "ewigen Erkältungen" nichts ausrichten konnte, und es hat dann mal Gas gegeben und ist übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.

Dein Nichtraucherhusten kann ein Zeichen sein, dass dein Körper jetzt entgiftet und nach und nach die Teerbrocken aus der Lunge wirft. Informier dich mal, wie du ihn dabei unterstützen kannst, Stichwort Detox oder Entgiftung bei Dr. Google.

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut,



> Dein Nichtraucherhusten kann ein Zeichen sein, dass dein Körper jetzt entgiftet und nach und nach die Teerbrocken aus der Lunge wirft. Informier dich mal, wie du ihn dabei unterstützen kannst, Stichwort Detox oder Entgiftung bei Dr. Google.


auch von mir hierzu eine Ergänzung. 

Besonders sind starke Raucher gefährdet mit zunehmendem Alter eine *COPD* zu entwickeln. Das beste Training die Lungenbläschen wieder dauerhaft zur Entfaltung zu bringen, funktioniert mit solch einem simplen Gerätchen, welches für ein paar Euronen zu erhalten ist. Ich bin sicher, dass Du auf eine weitere gesundheitliche Baustelle gerne verzichtest. Regelmäßiges Training wird Dich davor schützen, auch ohne Detox.



Liebe Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Muggelino

Hier gibt es Tipps und Infos:
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/news/...id_196761.html

http://www.koerper-entgiften.de/lunge-reinigen.html

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## flüstermann

nun Hartmut,

ich habe bis zu meinem 25. Lebensjahr geraucht und mit 60 Stück eher gefressen.
Kannst mir also glauben, ich weiß was auf dich zu kommt (der innere Schweinehund ist ein gewifter).

Muss zu meiner "Stärke" des Durchhaltens aber auch ehrlich sagen, das jeder Rauchversuch mich umhaute.

Das ich heute darüber weg bin, glaube ich, weißt du.

Trotzdem bin ich Copd erkrankt (aber nicht durchs Rauchen) und kann dir da auch einiges erzählen, falls du wünschst.

Mein momentaner Stand ist Gold II, mit einem FEV1 von 53% und einem VCmax von 66%, also noch nicht Gold III, aber auch nicht weit weg davon.

Meine Medis diebezüglich sind UltiPro als Langzeitmittel täglich und Aerodur bei Bedarf, damit kann ich zwar relativ gut leben, jedoch körperlich geht so gut wie nichts mehr (1 Stockwerk und die Lokomotive pfeift aus dem letzten Loch).

Hast du schon mal diesen Lungentest machen lassen (in der Druckkammer und danach Blut vom Ohrläppchen?).

Danach weißt du wo du stehst und kannst evtl. Therapie über die Zeit verfolgen (FV Trend), wodurch du bessere Kontrolle über die Verträglichkeit deiner Medikamente bekommst. Auch gibt es von Hexal einen guten Copd-Ratgeber, gerade für "Frischlinge", wie ich finde.

Ansonsten drück ich dir die Daumen, das du durchhälst, nach 4 Jahren gibt es den ersten Stern ;-)

lg
Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe momentan, als Nichtraucher etwas Husten.
> Du hattest mal etwas geschrieben, was dir geholfen hatte.


Ja, das war, beim geringsten Hustenreiz, Jucken in der Luftröhre oder 
Anflug von Sodbrennen sofort einen kleinen Schluck Wasser zu trinken. 
Immer Wasserflasche dabei, wie Andere ihre Kippen oder den Flachmann. 

Noch ein in Tipp:
Saubere, feinstaubarme Luft atmen. Aber wo gibt es das in Kiel?
Am ehesten wohl in Bornhöved, siehe Grafik unten.
Ich bin ja deswegen zuerst nach Lappland, dann in die Hügel gezogen.
Und falls doch mal der Smog wabert hier oben, mach ich die
Fenster zu und sauge die Luft über ein UPA**-Filter in die Wohnung.
Das hilft, auch wenn das Lüftungsgerät nachts zu laut ist.

Hier die Feinstaubwerte der vergangenen Tage in Kiel:
https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE...ubaktuell.html

Alles über 20μg/m3 geht für mich schon unter Smog. Der Offizielle Grenzwert
liegt bei 50, in Peking und Delhi gilt 200 schon als gut...

Ich hab ich auch mal vorgeschlagen, Sauerstoff zu versuchen, wenn sich die 
Bronchien verengen. Dann muss da weniger Gesamtgasmenge durchpfeifen. 
Probiert hab ich das nie.


Naja, die gröbste Quelle von Fenstaub hast Du ja nun selbst
unterbunden. Meine allerbeste Gratulation!

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad


** UPA: Ultra-Feines Partikel-Filter


Ach ja, das Trampolin:
Wenn Du im Sommer draussen vor dem Haus trampelst,
gibt es keinen Grund, dies nicht auch im Winter zu tun,
bei Smog aber bitte nur mit Feinstaubmaske.
Besser, Du trampelst dich fit, als das Trampolin vor Rost zu schützen.
Mögen deine Nachbarn doch denken, was sie wollen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Nichtraucher,

vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.
So ein Luftautomat lag bei mir noch auf dem Dachboden. Ich hatte den einmal vor 12 Jahren wegen eines Pneumothorax von der Klinik erhalten. Und siehe da, ein Medizinball für die Beckenbodengymnastik war auch noch da. Danke für den Tipp bzw. die Erinnerung lieber Heribert.

Ach die Seiten über das Entgiften sind sehr interessant. Da hatte ich mich ja nie für interessiert.
Vergessen habe ich zu schreiben, dass ich vor meiner RPE bereits einmal für längere Zeit  Nichtraucher war. Nichtraucher in Klammern, weil ich gelegentlich mal zu einer dünnen Zigarillo gegriffen habe.

Bei Brigitte wurde vor einigen Jahren COPD diagnostiziert. Sie verwendet gelegentlich 2 bestimmte kleine Sprays für den Rachen/Lunge. Ohne Einstufung / Gold. 
60 Zigaretten sind viel lieber Harald. Ich war auf ca. 20
Ob die Diagnose bei brigitte tatsächlich stimmt, ist fraglich. Eine Lungenspiegelung wurde nie gemacht.
Ihr Husten hat sich gebessert. Sie raucht auch schon einige Jahre nicht mehr.

" _Hast du schon mal diesen Lungentest machen lassen (in der Druckkammer und danach Blut vom Ohrläppchen?)_."

Nein, Ich habe nur ein paar mal den normalen Pustetest gemacht. Der war OK.  Das mit der Druckkammer kenne ich nicht. Das wäre aber evtl. etwas für Brigitte.
Ich mache mich da mal schlau in Google.

In Bornhöved ist die Luft sauber?
Tja lieber Konrad, ich wohne gleich um die Ecke
Nähe Kiel, aber noch näher an Bornhöved. *g*
Ich besorge mir noch mal so ein kleines Trampolin für drinnen.

So, es ist spät geworden.
Noch einmal vielen Dank!
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

> Ich besorge mir noch mal so ein kleines Trampolin für drinnen.


Da kannst du meinen alten Fernsehsessel haben. *g*
Na dann frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch (an alle)  und natürlich für dich Hartmut. Brigitte darfst du auch grüßen. Ich bin dann am 8.1. zurück.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Frank,

das Wohnmobil, das du mir 2015 geschenkt hattest, hat ein Dachschaden.
Was soll ich nun machen?

Lieber Detlef,
dein Avatar gefällt mir gut.
Wo hast du denn diese niedliche, süße Perser-Ratte entwendet?

Lieben Gruss
auch an Marion
hartmut  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Frank1958

> das Wohnmobil, das du mir 2015 geschenkt hattest, hat ein Dachschaden.


Ja ich auch. Nun wird es Dich immer an mich erinnern..........................................  ......

----------


## Muggelino

> Wo hast du denn diese niedliche, süße Perser-Ratte entwendet?


Du einäugiger Pirat hast aber auch überhaupt keine Ahnung vonne Botanik!!

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

zurück zum Ernst der Lage.

Wenn ich mir die leicht gekürzte Übersetzung eines Interviews mit Oliver Sartor
(Oliver Sartor; das Rezidiv nach kurativer Therapie) - Danke LowRoad! -
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-or-Many/page5

und die Präsentation von Georg
Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs ab Seite 19 ansehe,
kommen mir Zweifel, ob eine Entfernung der Lymphknoten überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.
Die Gefahren der Nebenwirkungen dürfen ja nicht unterschätz werden.

Ob nun IMRT Bestrahlung, oder diese  Cyberknife besser wäre, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Das Letztere wird wohl wieder eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Tod und der GKK/GKV  werden.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Am 13.01.2016 habe ich nun das Aufklärungsgespräch mit meinem Operateur.
Dr. Osmonov aus der UNI Kiel gehört mit zu den wenigen Ärzten, die diese OP ausführen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

a


> kommen mir Zweifel, ob eine Entfernung der Lymphknoten überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.
> Die Gefahren der Nebenwirkungen dürfen ja nicht unterschätz werden.
> 
> Ob nun IMRT Bestrahlung, oder diese  Cyberknife besser wäre, ...


Die OP-Entfernung der Lymphknoten ist dann sinnvoll, wenn es 
einigermassen reale Chance gibt, damit geheilt zu werden.

Sonst geht es um eine Tumorlastreduktion, wie ich das in einem
viel späteren Stadium gemacht hatte. Das würde man viel
präziser, rascher und bequemer per SBRT machen als mit der
langwierigen IMRT. Ob Cyberknife oder eine andere Maschine
hängt u.A. von der Beweglichkeit der zu bestrahlenden Knoten
ab. Werden die von Darm oder Blase hin- und hergeschoben,
 ist das nix für das CyberKnife, weil das sich an umgebenden
Knochenmerkmalen orientiert und das Ziel gar nicht 'sieht'.
Andere SBRT-Verfahren verwenden ein CT vor jeder Anwendung.

Du wirst mit dem Spezialdoktor in Kiel schon das richtige finden!

Ich hoffe, 2017 werde auch für Brigitte und Dich
zu einem erfolgreich _strahlenden_ Jahr.
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Mensch Hartmut,

hör auf zu zaudern. Lass dir die Chance nicht entgehen. Die hatte ich leider nicht, weil die Dinger so ungünstig saßen. Ob OP, oder Bestrahlung: So schlimm wird das nicht. Ob das kurativ sein wird, da habe ich starke Zweifel. Aber Du gewinnst Zeit. 

Wenn Du nur wartest, landest Du da, wo ich jetzt stehe. Die ersten Bicalutamid-Pillen sind gefuttert und die Spritze wartet...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

vielen dank euch beiden für die erneute einschätzung.
ok. beratungs- bzw. aufklärungsgespräch mal abwarten.

so, nun muss ich noch schnell einen weihnachtsbaum besorgen.

lieben gruss
an alle
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

mein PSA-Wert steigt schneller als meine Hündchen ihre Knochen verspeisen.
Einen OP- Beratungstermin mit Dr. Osmanov habe ich am 13.01.2017.
Er hat mir einen Link zukommen lassen.
http://www.uksh.de/uksh_media/Dateie...itsbeilage.pdf

Ist hier nun wegen des PSA Verlaufes nun doch Eile geboten?
Bis zum OP Termin wird es ja auch noch dauern.
PSA innerhalb eines Monats von 1.61 auf  2.08 (siehe Signatur)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

Deine Hündchen sind aber sehr langweilige Bestien,
wenn die soo lange an ihren Knochen nagen.

Mehr als drei Monate ist war die letzte Verdoppelungszeit,
und es ist kaum anzunehmen, dass diese VZ-Beschleunigung
mehr als eine Laune war. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass die
VZ sich wieder bei dem gehabten halben Jahr einpendelt.

Sagen wir mal, der Doktor Osmanov liesse dich sechs Wochen
hängen nach dem Beratungstermin, also zwei Monate ab jetzt.
Und dein PSA wüchse in dieser Zeit wider Erwarten weiter
mit drei Monaten VZ, würde der Durchmesser der Metastasen
grad mal um 15% gestiegen sein.

Den Link werde ich mir sehr genau durchlesen, 
ich hab direkte Züge nach Kiel ...


Mit 'nem Gruss aus dem ICE von Kiel nach Zürich.
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

ich, der Erfinder der Wörter Ruhe bewahren, und Schritt für Schritt vorgehen,
bin nun wieder die Ruhe selbst.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nun muss ich mit meinem deutsch-brasilianischen Doktor am 13.01. die Einzelheiten klären:

-         Präoperative radioaktive Markierung mittels PSMA Liganden Lymphknotenmetastasen
-         Minimalinvasive Operation
-         Lymphozele (Fensterung)

Die Fragen hierzu konnte ich in unserem Basiswissen, und in der SHG finden.
7.10.8 Die Behandlung befallener Lymphknoten
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,

wie kommst du auf 


> -         Lymphozele (Fensterung)


 ?

Ich hatte nach der OP eine Lymphozele (Ansammlung von Lymphflüssigkeit im kleinen Becken), die fast hätte gefenstert werden müssen. Ich hab ihr dann mit dem Prof. gedroht, der mir den Bauch aufgeschnitten hatte, und pünktlich zum Besprechungstermin hatte sie sich verkrümelt.
Hast du sowas auch? Woher?

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nun muss ich mit meinem deutsch-brasilianischen Doktor am 13.01. die Einzelheiten klären:
> 
> -         Präoperative radioaktive Markierung mittels PSMA Liganden Lymphknotenmetastasen
> -         Minimalinvasive Operation
> -         Lymphozele (Fensterung)


Da sieht man, wie weit die Technik der Lymphadektomie seit 2011 ( Datum des verlinkten Artikels)
fortgeschritten ist. Damals wurde noch von "hochmodernem Cholin-PET" geschrieben,
und von der PSMA-basierten intra-OP-Detektion von Befallenen Lymphknoten konnte
man nicht mal träumen.

Es scheint mir klar, dass die OP laparoskopisch durchgeführt werden soll und
dass Du nicht noch einmal längs aufgeschlitzt wirst, wie einst bei der RPE.

So eine Lymphozele kann entstehen, wenn durch die Entfernung der Knoten
die Lymphbahnen unterbrochen sind. Ob man eine Fensterung präventiv
durchführen könne oder ob das gegebenenfalls einen weiteren Eingriff brauche?
 Habe keine Ahnung von sowas.


Das Bild der zu entfernenden Lymphknoten im Artikel zeigt den illiakalen Bereich.
Meine sitzen aber paraaortal und noch weiter oben. Prof. Schostak hatte 
sie vor Jahren als nicht operierbar eingestuft, was auch heute noch so ist.
Aber für Dich ist die geplante OP eine zielführende Sache, nach dem PET-Befund.
Immerhin liegst Du zwei Punkte tiefer auf dem Gleason-Score.


Geh weiter auf deinem Weg, Schritt für Schritt, und Du kommst der
'Unsterblichkeit' näher, wenigstens für die nächsten fünfundzwanzig Jahre.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## W. Werner

Zur Lymphozele: Ich wurde nach erfolgreicher OP 2x wieder in's Krankenhaus eingewiesen - jeweils eine Kölsch-Glas-große Lymphozele im Unterbauch. Punktierung/Drainage hat die zwar "geleert", so daß auch der Zufluß in den Beutel schnell vernachlässigbar wurde, aber nach 2 Tagen war dann alles wieder beim Alten. Vorletzter Versuch: Einspritzung einer Flüssigkeit, die die undichten Lymphgefäße verkleben sollten - ohne Erfolg. Dann schließlich Fensterung des Bauchfells (die Lymphflüssigkeit fließt durch dieses laparoskopisch hergestellte Loch in den Innenraum des Bauchfells, in dem sie organisch abgebaut wird) - mit sofortigem und nachhaltigem Erfolg!

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat* *Muggelino*:  "_Wie kommst du auf Lymphozele (Fensterung)?__"_


Moin zusammen,

es geht um die Einschätzung zur möglichen Entstehung einer Lymphozele.
Eine nachträgliche Fensterung, wenn sie denn später notwendig würde, ist unangenehm und ein unnötiger neuer Eingriff in den Bauchraum.
Konrad hat es aber bereits gut erklärt, und du und Werner haben es selbst erlebt.
Bei mir war damals bei der RPE alles gut gegangen.

Heute ist man älter und weiser.
Das letztere war ein Scherz.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Besser ich schreibe, heute stehe ich nicht allein da, weil ich die Erfahrungen der Mitbetroffenen aus dem Forum habe.
Einige Tipps erhalte ich auch vom Boss der SHG Pinneberg und über PN.

Lieber Detlef, das kleine Zweittrampolin für drinnen ist gut.
Es zeigt bereits erfolge. Blutdruck 132 zu 73, Puls 75 (unregelmäßig gemessen).
Der lag sonst immer bei 145/80

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

> es geht um die Einschätzung zur möglichen Entstehung einer Lymphozele.
> Eine nachträgliche Fensterung, wenn sie denn später notwendig würde, ist  unangenehm und ein unnötiger neuer Eingriff in den Bauchraum.


Das ist sicher richtig, und ich bin froh, dass es bei mir nicht zur Fensterung kam, sondern die Behandlung mit Doxycyclin einen Erfolg brachte. Aber mir wurden auch 51 Lymphknoten entfernt, von so vielen willst du dich doch wohl nicht trennen? Oder wurden bei der RPE schon welche entnommen?



> Lieber Detlef, das kleine Zweittrampolin für drinnen ist gut.
> Es zeigt bereits erfolge. Blutdruck 132 zu 73, Puls 75 (unregelmäßig gemessen).
> Der lag sonst immer bei 145/80


Hm, lass mich raten... Du schaust deinen Hündchen zu, wie sie da drauf rumspringen und das entspannt dich so, dass dein Blutdruck... ;-)

Weiter so!

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das ist sicher richtig, und ich bin froh, dass es bei mir nicht zur Fensterung kam, sondern die Behandlung mit Doxycyclin einen Erfolg brachte. Aber mir wurden auch 51 Lymphknoten entfernt, von so vielen willst du dich doch wohl nicht trennen? Oder wurden bei der RPE schon welche entnommen?


nein, nur 4 negative wurden damals entfernt.
dieses mal sollten die durch präoperative radioaktive markierung mittels PSMA entfernt werden. es werden wohl 2 oder 3 knoten.




> Hm, lass mich raten... Du schaust deinen Hündchen zu, wie sie da drauf rumspringen und das entspannt dich so, dass dein Blutdruck... ;-)


ja, aber vorher jage ich den blutdruck hoch, den 1 meiner 3 krokodile hüpfen auch gerne.
ich habe die über winter im hause.



gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo miteinander,

der Termin zur Lymphknotenentfernung ist am 07. Februar 17
Krankenhausaufenthalt 3-5 Tage.
*Die Knoten werden mit Da Vinci entfernt (*nicht minimalinvasiv*).*
Der Chefarzt will mir 40 Stk. entnehmen.
*Kleine* Probleme sieht er wegen meiner Vernarbung der alten Retroperitonealen Fibrose.
Er bekommt es aber trotzdem hin, sagt er.
 Er meinte, dann müssten wir zusätzlich per Hand dran gehen. Ein Scherzkeks. :L&auml;cheln: 

Falls ich die OP doch nicht wünsche, hat er mir als Alternative einen sehr guten Strahlen-Arzt in Freiburg für Ciberknife  genannt.
Hier müsste ich aber abklären, ob die Kosten von meiner AOK übernommen werden.
Das Dilemma kennen wir ja bereits von der PSMA-PET/CT Untersuchung, für die ich für die Kostenübernahme demnächst eine Klage am laufen habe.

Lieber Detlef,
wie lebt es sich mit 53 entnommenen Lymphknoten?
Gibt es da in der Lebensqualität, oder irgendwelche anderen Probleme?

*Übrigens: Die Da Vinci RPE in der UNI Kiel wird ohne Zuzahlung gemacht.*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Die Knoten werden mit Da Vinci entfernt (*nicht minimalinvasiv*).*


Lieber Hartmut.
DaVinci IST minimalinvasiv.
Da werden nur vier oder fünf kleine Schnitte gemacht in der Bauchdecke,
um die Trokare des Roboters reinzustecken. Weniger geht nicht.

Natürlich wird durch die Lymphadektomie der Abfluss der Lymphflüssigkeit
gestört, aber das muss nicht zwingend einen Stau in den Beinen oder
Lymphozelen im Bauch heissen. Hinterher weisst Du mehr.

Cyberknife wird nicht zielführend sein, weil sich bei so vielen zu
bestrahlenden Lymphknoten die Felder derart überlagern würden,
dass die Nebenwirkungen auf den Darm wohl recht heftig würden.


Die PSMA-geführte OP ist wohl das allerbeste, was Du jetzt bekommen kannst.

Alles Gute dazu wünscht Dir
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,




> Lieber Detlef,
> wie lebt es sich mit 53 entnommenen Lymphknoten?
> Gibt es da in der Lebensqualität, oder irgendwelche anderen Probleme?


Ob meine Lymphozele gleich nach der OP was mit der Anzahl der entnommenen Lymphknoten (es waren 51) zu tun hatte, weiss ich nicht.
Auf jeden Fall scheint das eine einmalige Sache zu sein, die entweder von selbst bzw. mit Hilfe von Doxycyclin verschwindet wie bei mir, oder eben durch eine Fensterung beseitigt werden kann.
Was langfristig Kummer bereiten kann, ist ein Stau der Lymphflüssigkeit in einem oder beiden Beinen, verursacht durch die Unterbrechung des Lymphflusses im Becken oder Bauch. Normalerweise fliesst Lymphe aus den Extremitäten in die Nähe des Herzens, wo sie dem Blutstrom wieder zugeführt wird.
Ist diese Strecke unterbrochen, gibt es Rückstaus. Bei mir war das im linken Bein, die Wade schwoll an, die Socken schnürten plötzlich, die Füße wurden schwer und müde.
Das ärztliche Mittel dagegen heisst Manuelle Lymphdrainage und ist eine angenehme Prozedur: junge Frauen streicheln deine Beine und deinen Bauch :-).
Mit ganz sanfter Massage wird die Lymphe nach oben bewegt, und wenn ich nicht ED hätte, hätte sich noch mehr nach oben bewegt.
Zehn Anwendungen über einige Wochen haben alllerdings nur vorübergehenden Effekt gehabt.
Was mir noch geholfen hat (und immer noch hilft) ist Jin Shin Jyutsu. Dieses Japanische Heilströmen harmonisiert die körperlichen Energieströme und scheint auch das Lymphsystem anzuregen.
Inzwischen hab ich aber auch eine sehr wirkungsvolle Selbsthilfemethode entdeckt: Ich setze mich in einen niedrigen Sessel ans Fenster und lege die Füße auf die Fensterbank (Kissen drunter), so dass die Beine mindestens im 45° Winkel nach oben zeigen. Ich lese dann oder gucke Wolken, und wenn ich nach 3/4 bis 1 Stunde aufstehe, pinkel ich eine Menge sehr hellen Urin und meine Waden sind wieder schlank. Das jeden 2. oder 3. Tag und ich habe keinerlei Lymphprobleme mehr.

Es lebt sich also sehr gut ohne Lymphknoten, wenn man sich zu helfen weiss.

Viel Erfolg!

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

PS:
Sehr gut helfen soll ja auch das Trampolinspringen.
Also jag dein Krokodil runter und hüpf selbst.
(Welchen Hund hat es denn gefressen?)

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo ihr zwei,

Lymphozele werden von ihm ausgeschlossen.
Er meinte, das läuft in den Bauchraum. Da sieht er keine Probleme.
Brigitte hatte nachgefragt.

Es sind nur 2 Lymphknoten, die leuchten.
Die 3. ist nicht spektakulär.

Brigitte und ich werden es noch einmal klären, ob es ausreicht, nur 20 Knoten zu  entfernen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen!




> Sehr gut helfen soll ja auch das Trampolinspringen.
> Also jag dein Krokodil runter und hüpf selbst.
> (Welchen Hund hat es denn gefressen?)


Ich bin heute im Parkhaus 12 Stockwerke gestiegen.
Damit fällt das Trampolin heute aus.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

> Brigitte und ich werden es noch einmal klären, ob es ausreicht, nur 20 Knoten zu  entfernen.


Warum? War meine Schilderung so abschreckend?
Ich würde die 40 nehmen, dann ist die Chance besser, dass man nicht in ein paar Jahren ein 3. Mal da ran muss (falls das dann noch geht).
Aber Garantien gibt es natürlich keine...

Detlef

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Hartmut,
wie kann man 40 entnehmen wollen; ich finde es schon eine ganze Menge. Meinem Mann wurden bei der Op 18 entnommen und der Prof meinte, er hätte alle die er finden konnte mitgenommen. Als ich fragte warum so wenig meinte er, mein Mann wäre sehr schlank und er hätte sie alle entfernt. Es wären keine weiteren da. Konnte man sie bei der Untersuchung sehen? Ich meine sehen, dass es so viele sind? Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie viele man normalerweise hat....

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin liebe Daniela und Detlef,

mir wurden damals bei der RPE nur 4 Knoten entnommen.
Normalerweise hat eine Kohlenstoffeinheit 70  80 L-Knoten.
Es ist bereits der 3. Arzt, der nachfragte, warum es nur 4 L-Knoten waren.

Der Chefarzt der Urologie begründete gestern die Entnahme der 40 L-Knoten damit, weil dann eine 80 % Chance auf Freiheit besteht.




> Warum? War meine Schilderung so abschreckend?
> Ich würde die 40 nehmen, dann ist die Chance besser, dass man nicht in ein paar Jahren ein 3. Mal da ran muss (falls das dann noch geht).


Zu 1)  Ja
Zu 2)  ja
Ein 3. mal gehts wohl nicht mehr.

Ich konnte nicht schlafen, denn ich bin noch nicht 100 % überzeugt.
Der Arzt sagte auch zu mir, wenn ich nichts mache, überlebe ich faktisch noch 12 Jahre.
Ob ich dann mit einem PSA-Wert von 1000 noch leben könnte?
Wieder einmal wird mir die Entscheidung selbst überlassen. 

Außerdem sagte der Arzt noch, dass beim PSMA-PET/CT nur 80 % des Krebes sichtbar wäre.
Es könnten ja noch Reste in der Prostataloge vorhanden sein.
Nach knapp 4 Jahren (seit RPE) glaube ich es aber nicht wirklich.

http://www.uksh.de/kurtsemmzentrum/R...Chirurgie.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Moin Hartmut,




> Normalerweise hat eine Kohlenstoffeinheit 70 – 80 L-Knoten.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Was ist eine Kohlenstoffeinheit?




> Zu 1) – Ja


Ich bin ja nur ein Beispiel. Es hat ja nicht jeder Beschwerden. Und ab und zu die Beine hochlegen zu müssen ist eine der angenehmsten Nebenwirkungen, die ich mir vorstellen kann. Kannst dir ja beim Fernsehen einen Kissenturm bauen und sie da drauf legen.
Übrigens soll Schlankheit von Vorteil sein. Die Lymphgefäße sind sehr fein und je weniger Bauchfett da draufdrückt, desto besser kann die Lymphe fliessen.
Es kann auch mit der Zeit besser werden, denn die Lymphe sucht sich wohl auch neue Bahnen, fliesst durch andere Kanäle, wenn welche fehlen. 




> Der Arzt sagte auch zu mir, wenn ich nichts mache, überlebe ich faktisch noch 12 Jahre.


Hast du ihm denn nicht gesagt, dass du unsterblich bist? Das muss der doch wissen!

Wird schon!
Detlef

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Moin liebe Daniela und Detlef,
> 
> mir wurden damals bei der RPE nur 4 Knoten entnommen.


Da hatte ich auch immer Fragezeichen aber es waren nun mal 4 und ein Mehrfaches wäre besser gewesen aber wenn ....




> Normalerweise hat eine Kohlenstoffeinheit 70  80 L-Knoten.
> Es ist bereits der 3. Arzt, der nachfragte, warum es nur 4 L-Knoten waren.


10% bis 20% aus der "Kohlenstoffeinheit zu entnehmen wäre damals maybe besser gewesen




> Der Chefarzt der Urologie begründete gestern die Entnahme der 40 L-Knoten damit, weil dann eine 80 % Chance auf Freiheit besteht.


leider ist in dem Feld viel hilft viel zutreffend, da es keine 2. reelle Chance einer weiteren Lymphadenektoimie gibt besser
raus was gesundheitlich vertretbar ist und im Erfolgsvektor möglichst weit oben angesiedelt ist 100% gibt es nicht in der Medizin nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten 





> Zu 1)  Ja
> Zu 2)  ja
> Ein 3. mal gehts wohl nicht mehr.


hie sind leider nicht aller guten Dinge 3




> Ich konnte nicht schlafen, denn ich bin noch nicht 100 % überzeugt.
> Der Arzt sagte auch zu mir, wenn ich nichts mache, überlebe ich faktisch noch 12 Jahre.
> Ob ich dann mit einem PSA-Wert von 1000 noch leben könnte?
> Wieder einmal wird mir die Entscheidung selbst überlassen. 
> 
> Außerdem sagte der Arzt noch, dass beim PSMA-PET/CT nur 80 % des Krebes sichtbar wäre.
> Es könnten ja noch Reste in der Prostataloge vorhanden sein.
> Nach knapp 4 Jahren (seit RPE) glaube ich es aber nicht wirklich.


Die Erlebensthematik ist Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung, von ab jetzt 8 Jahre bis unsterblich
ist alles drin, besser ist es jedoch denke ich sich nicht auf die Unsterblichkeit zu verlassen
und einen noch kurativen Versuch zu unternehmen, palliativ gibt es immer noch eine Menge mehr.
Dass PSMA nicht 100% abbildet keine Neuigkeit nur bei Deinem aktuellen Verlauf ist ein lokales 
Rezidiv eher unwahrscheinlich (wenn Lymphknoten leuchten sollte es auch in der Loge nahe
des ursprünglichen Primärtumors was anzeigen) ossäre Metastasen dürften ausscheiden bleiben 
Lymphknoten und da ist an sich raus was leuchtet eine gute Idee 





> http://www.uksh.de/kurtsemmzentrum/R...Chirurgie.html
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Muggelino

So richtig gegoogelt hast du wohl nicht, betreffend deinem Lymphödem. Das ist nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen! 
Ich habe nach einer Konsultation bei einem Phlebologen eine Kur in der Földi-Klinik in Hinterzarten gemacht. Die sind führend in ganz Europa.  Dort wird einem klar erklärt, dass unbehandelte Lymphödeme langfristig Gewebeveränderungen verursachen. Also nur die Beine hochlegen und gut ist, ist ein Irrglaube. Ein Lymphödem muss mit Massagen und Kompressions-Wicklungen behandelt werden. Man muss Kompressionsstrümpfe tragen und regelmäßige Therapien bei einem guten Therapeuten machen lassen. 
Bei mir hat das nach ca. einem Jahr insoweit geholfen, dass das Ödem etwas zurückgegangen ist, ich aber trotzdem regelmäßig zur Massage gehe. Ganz weg werde ich das Lymphödem nicht mehr bekommen, aber ich kann gut damit leben. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Muggelino

@ reinhold

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen geschildert, mehr nicht. Mein Lymphödem ist sicher kleiner als deines, meine "Behandlungen" wirken und reichen aus.
Dass es sehr viel schwerere Fälle gibt, ist klar. Aber das sind hoffentlich eher die Ausnahmen.
Nun weiss Hartmut, was auch geschehen kann. Möge er eine weise Entscheidung treffen!

Gruß
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke, lieber Günther für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.

Lieber Detlef, du entwickelst dich ja zum Schmunzeluhu. :L&auml;cheln: 
Kohlenstoffeinheiten sind Menschen, so wie du und ich, mit bis zu  600 Lymphknoten im *gesamten* Körper.
Kohlenstoff ist in den organischen Verbindungen vorhanden.

Die Entscheidung ist bereits zu 99 % getroffen.
Der Termin steht.
Der Chefarzt der Urologie war übrigend auch der Meinung, dass ich viel später mit Hormon-Medikamente anfangen sollte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

Ich habe da noch etwas, was mein altes Rockerherz bedrückt.

Freunde wissen ja, dass bei mir nach der RPE eine Erektion nur durch die Einnahme von dem Wirkstoff Sildenafil möglich ist.
Das stellt eine Belastung für mich da, weil ich vorher ein Hengst war.  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich habe auch irgendwie keine Lust ein Nümmerchen vor zu programmieren. Brigitte erst recht nicht. Es sollte spontan laufen.

Nun hat mir der Chefarzt der Urologie der UNI Kiel in unserem Beratungsgespräch angeboten, dass er meine Erektion durch eine neue Op-Methode wieder vollkommen herstellen kann.
Es soll sich nicht um dieses bekannte Implantat handeln.

Ich habe im Internet recherchiert, aber nichts gefunden.
Weis jemand, was er gemeint haben könnte?
Für eine Nachfrage bei ihm ist es nun zu spät.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

welche neue Methode es gibt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen....da würde ich vorher dringend noch mal nachfragen :-)

Wenn keine Implantat, dann bliebe ja nur die Wiederherstellung der bei der RPE geschädigten Nerven oder deren "Neuverkabelung"  ? ....davon habe ich noch nichts gelesen.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Muggelino

Zum Thema Lymphödeme kam grad eine informative Sendung auf rbb:

http://www.rbb-online.de/rbbpraxis/a...0118_2015.html

Die soll Hartmut nun aber nicht bange machen...

Eine neue Therapie besteht wohl darin, Lymphknoten zu transplantieren, von einer "Kohlenstoffeinheit" zur anderen.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

moin uwe, moin detlef,

ich frage den arzt am einweisungstag einmal, was er mit der potenzwiederherstellung genau meint.

der bericht vom rbb ist gut.
ich habe mir auch den teil mit dem herzen angesehen.
diese transplantation würde derzeit ja eher für dich in frage kommen, falls du später noch einmal probleme bekommst.
na, mal gucken . . . 

wenn ich da die bewertungen aus der urologie lese, wird mir mulmig.
ich verzichte nun mal auf einen Link, weil ich dort lebend wieder raus kommen will.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Detlef, hast aber bestimmt auch gehört das es nicht für alle in Frage kommt und das eine Heilung nicht sicher und auch nicht vollständig ist. Nur eine Linderung des Ödems.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Detlev:



> Eine neue Therapie besteht wohl darin, Lymphknoten zu transplantieren, von einer "Kohlenstoffeinheit" zur anderen.


Zitat Michi:



> Detlef, hast aber bestimmt auch gehört das es nicht für alle in Frage kommt und das eine Heilung nicht sicher und auch nicht vollständig ist. Nur eine Linderung des Ödems.


ich bin tief erschüttert  :L&auml;cheln: 

na egal . . . 
viel wichtiger ist wohl meine rechnung, die besonders uwe interessieren wird.
die psma/pet-ct hat mich 1400 euronen gekostet. 
davon müssen noch 200 euro für die voruntersuchung abgezogen werden, die auf jedem fall von der AOK übernommen werden müssen.
so die klinik.

brigitte meinte, dass sich eine klage gar nicht lohnt.
ich ziehe die nun trotzdem durch, weil meine anwältin da richtig scharf drauf ist.
ich will ja auch die "vorkasse", die ich vorab gezahlt hatte, wieder haben.
meine rechtschutz übernimmt erst, wenn es zur klage kommt.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

> viel wichtiger ist wohl meine rechnung, die besonders uwe interessieren wird.
> die psma/pet-ct hat mich 1400 euronen gekostet.


Moin und Danke,

tja,entweder haben die Kieler ihre Kalkulation überarbeitet oder für privat versicherte gelten andere Tarife (das ist ja nicht unüblich, aber 100% Aufschlag ?)

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## reini99

Ja, 1400€ war auch der KV des PET/CT Centers an die TK, übrigens nicht an mich. Ich hatte in 2016 ein wesentlich höheres Angebot. Auch Kiel war wesentlich höher.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Uwe,

Wir wissen leider nicht, wie unterschiedlich abgerechnet wird.
Die Versicherer haben Verträge oder Vereinbarungen  mit Ärzten und Kliniken.
Da kann ich mir auch eine Halbierung einer Rechnung vorstellen.

Was Brigitte nun da ausgehandelt hat, weiß ich nicht. Sie ist aber eine Geschäftsfrau aus der Immobilienbranche.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Es gibt ja nicht nur bei Rechtsanwälten verschiedene Kostensätze, die je nach Laune und Aufwand erhoben werden können.
Es gibt aber ja auch diese Ausgleichszahlungen für Krankenkassen.
Da bekommen Krankenkassen mit vielen krankheitsanfälligen Patienten mehr Geld aus dem Topf. Da sind ja Patienten schon kranker gemacht worden, als sie sind.
Es ist wie im Phantasialand. Da wissen wir auch kaum, was hinter den Kulissen passiert.

Nun muss die Rechnung nur noch von der AOK übernommen werden.
Wenn ich immer diesen blöden Spruch höre, auf See und vor Gericht bist du in Gottes Hand, fällt mir nicht viel ein.
Nur so viel:
Auf See halte ich mich bei Gefahr an einer Planke fest.
Auf Gericht gebe ich dem Richter genügend Input, damit das Urteil für mich positiv ausfällt.

Hier mal ein kleiner Teil aus der Rechnung:
Die billigste Position ist "Blutentnahme aus der Vene" incl. MwSt. 2,23 
Die teuerste Position "Nuklid 68-GA-psma" - 607,83 
Alles mit Faktor 1 berechnet.

Es sind 10 Positionen detailliert aufgeführt. Zahlungsziel 30 Tage.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

gestern war ich das 4. Mal bei meinen Ärzten, die mich gerne operieren möchten.
Sie sind alle 3 der Meinung, dass es das Beste für mich ist, dass die Dinger operativ entfernt werden sollten.
Die sind davon sogar überzeugt, dass mein PSA längerfristig in einem unteren Bereich verbleiben wird.
Ich habe zuvor in google etwas anderes gesehen.
Auch unsere S3 Linie, und die Ergänzung von Ralf`s Basiswissens bezweifeln den Erfolg einer OP.

Ok, Dienstag gehts los, rein in den Knast.
Heute habe ich sie erst einmal alle verrückt gemacht.
Die nette Mitarbeiterin sagte, mein Einzelzimmer Firstclass wäre ja gebucht, und ich müsse mir keine Sorgen machen.
Sie konnten mir aber immer noch keine Auskunft geben, ob ich tatsächlich der 1. bin der vormittags operiert wird.
Wenn erst nachmittags operiert wird, reicht es, wenn ich morgens früh in der Klinik bin.
Es sei denn, die Betten müssen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen belegt werden.

Na ja, mal gucken.
Heute habe ich erst einmal klargestellt, dass ich aufgrund meines Clusterkopfschmerzes 2 Therapiehunde habe, die mit in mein Zimmer müssen.
Einer davon hat eine offizielle Marke (Rotes Kreuz), als Begleithund.
Daher, ich darf sogar in einem Flugzeug einen meiner Hunde mit in die Cabine nehmen.
Steuerfrei sind sie auch  :L&auml;cheln: 
Das Fressen kann ich absetzten.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wenn wir mal kein Geld haben, weil wir ein PET bezahlen müssen, bedienen wir uns gerne an dem steuerfreien Futter  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nicht alles ganz so ernst nehmen, ich bin ein bissel nervös.

Gruss
Hartmut
(thats hartmut)  (*gIg*)  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

nur die Ruhe, wird schon....

Konntest Du ergründen, welche neue Methode zur Potenzerhaltung/verbesserung durchgeführt werden soll ?

Alles Gute.

Uwe

----------


## Wolfjanz

@Hartmut S

"Wiard scho wieda wear´n, sogt die Frau Kern, bei der Fr. Horn is a wieda woar´n" (Zitat vom "Kaiser" F.B. :Blinzeln: ))

Gruss
Dillinger

----------


## Frank1958

@(thats Hartmut)



> Wenn wir mal kein Geld haben, weil wir ein PET bezahlen müssen, bedienen wir uns gerne an dem steuerfreien Futter


Dann denke daran....Katzen (und Hunde) würden Whyisky saufen.  *g*
Wir drücken Dich.

----------


## Hartmut S

> @Hartmut S
> 
> "Wiard scho wieda wear´n, sogt die Frau Kern, bei der Fr. Horn is a wieda woar´n" (Zitat vom "Kaiser" F.B.))
> 
> Gruss
> Dillinger



@ Wolfgang Janz (Dillinger)!
Wenn einer hier in meinem Tread Witze macht, dann bin ich das!
Oder hattest du hier schon einmal in den letzten 4 Jahren geschrieben, als es mir schlecht ging?

Lieber Uwe,
ich konnte es bisher nicht ermitteln.
Auf der HP der UNI finde ich auch nur das Implantat.

So, Spaß bei Seite.
Ich fühle mich in einem Krankenhaus mit 1.000 Zimmern nicht wohl.
Da werden mich weder Brigitte noch meine Hunde schützen können.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Damals (RPE) hatte ich darauf geachtet, dass das Krankenhaus nicht mehr als 30 Zimmer hatte. (Verteilt auf 3 Etagen, plus Keller, OP-Bereich)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Ich fühle mich in einem Krankenhaus mit 1.000 Zimmern nicht wohl.


Moin,

das heisst ja nicht, dass es dort unpersönlich zuginge....entscheidend ist das Team auf der Station oder der Abteilung......aber das weissujabestimmtselbst :-)

Tu' einfach so, als wäre die Abteilung ein Krankenhaus im Krankenhaus, dann passt das auch wieder mit der Anzahl der Zimmer.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Bepackt mit Reisetasche und Laptop habe ich mich Dienstag um 14.30 h in der Uni gemeldet.
Das mir noch am Vortag zugesicherte, reservierte Einzelzimmer stand nicht zur Verfügung.

Ich frage mich, wie dort mit Patienten umgegangen wird.
Es ging ja bereits aus den schlechten Bewertungen hervor, dass Vereinbarungen kaum eingehalten werden, daher hatte ich mir am Tag zuvor noch einmal die Zusage eingeholt.
Mit Sack und Pack hatte ich verärgert  die Rückreise angetreten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Horst1949

Hartmut,
Du bekommst von mir die gelbe Karte!
Du setzt wegen einer "Lappalie", eventuell für einen oder zwei Tage das Zimmer mit einem Mitbetroffenen teilen zu müssen (als ehemaliger Busfahrer weißt Du doch, dass immer mal etwas Unvorhergesehenes passieren kann), Deine Gesundheit/Dein Leben, auch das von Brigitte, aufs Spiel?
Da hätte ich Dir mehr Souveränität und Empathie zugetraut. Hoffentlich schadest Du Dir damit nicht selbst.
Manchmal muss man auch über seinen Schatten springen,
dennoch alles Gute (und sei wieder "lieb")
Horst

----------


## Michi1

Einmal im Krankenzimmer eine Woche allein gelegen *nie wieder*. Die Zeit vergeht überhaupt nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Horst,

danke für deine Karte!
Es freut mich aber dennoch, dass du den Weg ins Forum wegen mir zurück gefunden hast. :L&auml;cheln: 

Es war nichts Unvorhersehbares. Brigitte und ich haben gestern Abend noch mit dem Operateur telefoniert.
Es wurde vermutlich nur ein gut betuchter Privatpatient vorgezogen.
Die Sekretärin  hat meine Bing Horton Vorerkrankung wohl nicht ernst genommen.
Wir haben uns auch mit dem Leiter der Schmerzklinik Kiel in Verbindung gesetzt, mit dem wir seit 20 Jahren ein vertrautes Verhältnis haben.
Die Gespräche laufen nun intern.
Der neue Termin ist der 21/22.02.16. Hier wird es dann wohl in Verbindung mit einer Dienstanweisung klappen.

Wenn du hier ein wenig gelesen hättest, wäre es auch dir nicht entgangen, dass es hier nicht um meine schöne Nase geht, sondern um ein Einzelzimmer aus gesundl. Gründen.
Als Seemann und Reisebusfahrer kannte ich auch nur Einzelkabinen oder Hotelzimmer.
Zu der Zeit wäre es mir aber egal gewesen.

So lieber Horst, der Hartmut ist wieder lieb!
Lege bloß nicht alles auf die Goldwaage, was dir dein Freund in seinem Brausebrand schreibt. Die Anspannung vor der OP hat auch Brigitte bemerkt.

Gruss
Hartmut
auch von Brigitte

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Hartmut,
dann drück ich Dir ab dem 21.02. erneut die Daumen und bin auch wieder "lieb".
Bis dann und herzliche Grüße an Brigitte.
Horst

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

bete zum Klabautermann, dass Du nun nicht ein Einzelzimmer wie der Reisebusfahrer es unten im Bus gegenüber der Toilette erhält. *Scherz!* Bleib cool.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

> bete zum Klabautermann, dass Du nun nicht ein Einzelzimmer wie der Reisebusfahrer es unten im Bus gegenüber der Toilette erhält. *Scherz! Bleib cool.*


Früher hätte mir auch `ne Besenkammer gereicht, solange sie nicht B. Becker gehört.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Danke für die Daumen!

Übrigens, ich rase heute auch noch gelegentlich mit einem Neoplan durch die Gegend.
Die Schlafkabine befand sich beim letzten Exemplar hinterm Fahrersitz. Da hat nur das Brummen vom Haupt-TV genervt.

Nun habe ich mich wieder ein wenig beruhigt.
Ich hatte schon gedacht, dass ich mir als nächstes eine Raucherklinik für Herzchirurgie suchen müsste.
Lieber Werner, das war auch nur ein Scherz. Noch ist die Zigarettenpackung dicht.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Herbert12

Das mit der Rückreise würde ich genauso machen.

Ich könnte / werde / ein Zimmer nicht mit einem anderen Patienten teilen.

Herbert





> Bepackt mit Reisetasche und Laptop habe ich mich Dienstag um 14.30 h in der Uni gemeldet.
> Das mir noch am Vortag zugesicherte, reservierte Einzelzimmer stand nicht zur Verfügung.
> 
> Ich frage mich, wie dort mit Patienten umgegangen wird.
> Es ging ja bereits aus den schlechten Bewertungen hervor, dass Vereinbarungen kaum eingehalten werden, daher hatte ich mir am Tag zuvor noch einmal die Zusage eingeholt.
> Mit Sack und Pack hatte ich verärgert  die Rückreise angetreten.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut

----------


## Herbert12

Das kommt ja darauf an, ob es jemand aushält, wenn der Bettnachbar ständig haufenweise Besuch bekommt, schnarcht, stinkt oder nie den Mund hält.

Herbert





> Einmal im Krankenzimmer eine Woche allein gelegen *nie wieder*. Die Zeit vergeht überhaupt nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Es freut mich, dass wenigstens einer öffentlich meine Ansicht vertritt.

Da bekomme ich viele Email und PNs, wie gut ich es doch gemacht hätte.
Wenn ich dann einmal antworte, schreibe es doch ins Forum, macht es doch lieber niemand.
Es könnte demjenigen ja schaden.

Die nervliche Belastung war groß, weil wegen mir die ges. Planung ins Wasser viel.
Zum Glück ist mein Da Vinci Operateur, Dr. Osmonov auf meiner Seite.

Ich weiß was Herbert meint.
In meiner Seemannsausbildung haben wir manchmal mit 4 Personen in einer Kabine geschlafen.
Da ging es nicht nur um den Fischgeruch.
Ich denke, dass muss ich mir als alternder Mensch nicht mehr antun.

Versteht mich nun bitte nicht falsch.
Wir, Brigitte und ich, betreuen seit vielen Jahren ehrenamtlich Menschen, die nicht so viel Geld haben wie wir.
Ich hatte zwar immer über behinderte Menschen gesprochen /geschrieben, tatsächlich sind es aber überwiegend andere junge Menschen mit Problemen.
Das ist seit 15 Jahren unsere Lebensaufgabe.
Wenn ich  aber ehrlich sein soll, haben wir davon profitiert.
Wir müssen nichts an einen Förderverein der UNI  spenden. Uns kennt man auch so. . . . .

Das zumindest hatte ich gedacht.
Nun kam alles anders. . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ob Einzel- Doppel- oder Mehrbettzimmer genehm ist empfindet jeder anders.  Mehrbettzimmer hatte ich beim Bund (witzig) und in Hütten beim Wandern (gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber akzeptabel).

Im Krankenhaus war ich zweimal...da bevorzuge ich ein Einzelzimmer, wo ich meine Ruhe habe. Langeweile hatte ich da nicht und wenn ich quatschen wollte, dann ging das im Gemeinschaftsraum oder auf dem Flur.

Aber:jeder Jeck ist anders.

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

*Achtung Humor!*

Für alle denen das Lachen, nach Ihrer Krebsdiagnose noch nicht vergangen ist . .  .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich muss mir ein 3 Bett Zimmer teilen, mit  Ströbele und Trittin.
Auch wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass ich nun grün angehaucht werde, könnte es für mich noch eine größere Gefahr geben,  wenn nun auch noch Gysi dazu kommt.
Ein 4 Bett Zimmer überlebe ich nicht.
Dann lieber ein 2 Bett Zimmer mit Wolfgang Bosbach.

Spaß bei Seite.
Es sieht nun so aus, dass ich im 2. Anlauf ein Einzelzimmer erhalte.
Die nette Mitarbeiterin hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass so ein Einzelimmer ja nicht billig wäre.
Ich hatte Ihr geantwortet, dass ich so viele Zusatzversicherung habe, dass ich die halbe Station mieten könnte.
Na ja, egal, Hauptsache es klappt.

Anmerkung:
Warum sind denn nun so viele Grüne betroffen.
Da gibt es ja noch mehr Mitglieder von Bündnis 90 / Die Grünen, die an PCa leiden.
Haben die zu viel Grünzeug gefuttert?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich schreibe über ein eingeschränktes Internet aus der UNI Klinik Kiel.

*OP vom 22.02.17 /Lymphknoten-Entfernung per Davinci
Dauer 4,5 Std.*
Die Aufnahme erfolgte am Vortage 20.30 h

Ich war nach der OP noch 2 Tage extrem angeschlagen.
Größere Schmerzen hatte ich aber keine.

Mir geht es seit ein paar Tagen wieder gut.
Nur noch leichtes Bauchkneifen und gelegentlich mal ein Stich in der Nähe des Bauchkatheders bzw. im unterem Bauchbereich.

Die OP ist nach Angaben meines Arztes sehr gut verlaufen.
Er konnte die 2 ½ leuchtenden Knoten finden, und hat ca. weitere 30 Knoten entfernt.
Es ist eine große Baustelle gewesen sagt er.
Die OP hat mit Davinci 4,5 Stunden gedauert.
Mein Arzt, Dr. Osmonov ist sehr zufrieden, und will Montag bereits den PSA  Trend messen.
Die Flüssigkeit im 300 ml, am Bauch befestigten Bauch-Drainagebeutels sieht schon recht hellrot und sauber aus. 
Es sammelt sich zurzeit noch 50 ml in der Stunde.
Ich denke aber die Menge ist weniger relevant, eher die Qualität.
Evtl. kommt das Dingens morgen raus.
Entlassung wohl am Mittwoch.

Mit dem Einzelzimmer bin ich zufrieden.
Die Schwestern und Brüder sind sehr nett.  :L&auml;cheln: 
ich werde hier behandelt wie ein Pascha.

Gruß
hartmut

Blutdruck 120/70 Puls 75
Sauerstoffsättigung 98 %

----------


## Horst1949

Dann weiter gute Genesung, mein Lieber
Horst

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

ich schließe mich den Wünschen von Horst an. Und alles Gute für die nächste PSA-Messung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

*Es Passt . . .* 

PSA 1.16  von vorher 3.33
Der PSA Trend geht nach unten.
In 4 bis 6 Wochen sollte sich der Nadir zeigen.

Danke für die Wünsche!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

prima, dass der PSA so schnell sinkt! Gute Genesung lieber Hartmut!

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Hartmut, 
ich schließe den anderen hier mich an und drücke weiter die 3 Daumen. 
Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin Pascha,

Dein Blutdruck ist ja phänomenal. Trotz Blutdrucksenker Candesartan Hexal 16 mg täglich komme ich selten unter 140/70 - Puls meist 76. Ich habe zwar nur 2 Daumen - im Gegensatz zu Wolfgang, dem Götterboten, aber vielleicht hat der ja wirklich 3 Daumen und dafür nur einen großen Zeh? - meine 2 bleiben auch im Geiste für Dich gedrückt bis der Nadir sich abzeichnet.

Herzliche Grüße nach Kiel

----------


## uwes2403

Prima Harmut...möge er ins Bodenlose fallen....also der PSA.....und da auch bleiben...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Hartmut,

auch ich wünsche Dir natürlich alles Gute und halt weiterhin die Ohren steif und das andere . . . na ja . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die weiteren Glückwünsche!

Heute Morgen wollte mir eine leitende Schwester mein Einzelzimmer, wegen eines Notfalls nehmen. Ich habe mich geweigert und mit Abreise gedroht.
Ich war so sauer, dass sich mein altes, schlechtes Rocker Niveau wieder meldete.
Der Notfall war da, aber auch 8 Einzelzimmer mit Kaviar Fressern.
Mein Arzt und die Geschäftsleitung hatten es dann geregelt.
Das darf nicht wahr sein, dass die das immer wieder versuchen.
Eine Schwester hatte mir später im Vertrauen gesagt, dass ich richtig gehandelt habe, und die andere Schwester nun sauer ist. Hier sind nur Notfälle. Ich liege auf einer Station der  Chirurgie ohne Notaufnahme.

Ich muss hier raus . . . . .
Die Lymphflüssigkeit hält mich hier fest. Sie ist mit 50 ml/Std. noch zu viel.
Der Doc ist sehr genau.
Kann ich etwas dazu beitragen sie zu verringern, vielleicht weniger Trinken?
Das Zwangstrinken ist ja vorbei.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut,
das hat der Rocker aber gut gemacht!

Nun ist wieder der Hartmut dran, protegiert von Doktor, 
der weiss, warum Du das Einzelzimmer brauchst.
Die Pfleger-innen arbeiten in Schichten.
Lass die zu erwartenden Mobbing-Versuche also
schichtweise abperlen.
Ers mal gibt es Kaltfronten in Serie, da ist es doch
ganz angenehm, im Spital abzuhängen. Und immer
genug trinken. Muss ja nicht immer Kamillentee sein.
Brigitte kann dir feinsten Darjeeling bringen.

Aufdass die Drainage bald versiege und der Frühling
an der Ostsee einziehe!

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Felix*

> Die OP ist nach Angaben meines Arztes sehr gut verlaufen.
> Er konnte die 2 ½ leuchtenden Knoten finden, und hat ca. weitere 30 Knoten entfernt.
> Es ist eine große Baustelle gewesen sagt er..


Gute Gesesung und vollen Erfolg der OP wünsche ich Dir!

Hat der Doc schon was zum pathologischen Befund geäußert?

----------


## Hartmut S

Alles wieder gut, lieber Konrad. Die vermeintlich böse Schwester hat mir heute früh schmerzfrei und mit viel Humor den Katheder gezogen.
Vorher brachte sie mir noch einen Kaffee vor Frühstück.
Deine Wünsche sind in Erfüllung gegangen. Drainage versiegt.
Es waren am Ende nur noch 250 ml /24 Std.

Die Schwester war sauer, weil ich Ihr gestern sagte, sie solle doch erst einmal unseren Türkischen Mitbürger (Politischer Ausdruck) aus dem Zimmer jagen.
Da sitzt die ganze Familie ums Bett und trinkt den ganzen Tag Tee.

Na ja, ich war gestern sauer.
Mal sehen, ob ich unser Boot von Spanien in die Türkei überführen kann.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Felix, danke für die Wünsche!
Den pathologischen Befund bekomme ich morgen.
Dr. Osmonov hat aber bereits durchblicken lassen, das der Routinebericht zu seiner Zufriedenheit ausgefallen sei.

Ich werde weiterhin an dieser Stelle berichten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

heute werde ich entlassen.
Den pathologischen Befund bekomme ich später. Ich werde den dann in mein Profil stellen.

Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass ich hier in den besten Händen gewesen bin.
Ärzte, Pfleger und Schwestern haben sich rund um die Uhr um mich gekümmert.
Das mit dem Einzelzimmer wurde ja auch zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst.

Wenn der DaVinci Roboter weiblich wäre, könnte ich mich in den verlieben.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Auch das OP-Team hat sehr gute arbeit geleistet, denn ich war die 9 Tage völlig Schmerzfrei!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

. . . dann weiterhin alles Gute :-)

----------


## Michi1

hartmund, obwohl mir damals mit Da Vinci alles komplett entfernt wurde hatte ich auch keine Schmerzen. Das einzige das ich spürte war als das Fläschen mit dem Wundsekret entfernt wurde. Der Schlauch war ja Angenäht das er nicht von selbst rausgeht.
Ich wünsch die natürlich auch alles Gute das du auf den Meeren noch weiterhin rumschippern kannst.

----------


## Frank1958

> Mal sehen, ob ich unser Boot von Spanien in die Türkei überführen kann.


Na dann stets eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. Hat das viele Daumendrücken doch genützt.........................

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Ihr Zwei,

nein, von der Entfernung des Katheders habe ich überhaupt nichts gespürt.
Die waren aber auch mit 2 Schwestern dabei, weil ich nicht Pflegeleicht bin  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich bin / war wirklich zufrieden mit der Betreuung.
Bei der Verabschiedung habe ich mich für die tolle Pflege bedankt, und noch ein paar Euros für die Kaffeekasse hinterlassen.

. . . . und das mit den Türken, war auch nicht so gemeint.
Als Seemann ist man kein Rassist.
Zumindest kenne ich keine Seeleute die das sind.
Ich würde auch zum Spanier sagen, wenn mir was nicht gefällt, bzw. mir ein Zimmer weg nehmen will, , das er ein blöder Spanier ist .*g*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hier der vorläufige Bericht der Pathologie v. 01.03..2017

Zusätzlich zu den 3 leuchtenden L-Knoten aus der PSMA-PET/CT, wurden 3 weitere kleinere L-Knoten gefunden, die noch nicht im PET erkennbar waren.

Der Arzt ist zufrieden mit der OP.
Insgesamt wurden 23 Knoten entfernt. Insbesondere hinter der Aorta, wo man schlecht rankommt.
Zunächst warten wir erst einmal den PSA Verlauf ab.
Zu beachten ist auch, dass bei einem wiederholten Rezidiv, nach Bestrahlung die Krebszellen oft aggressiver sind.

Wenn eine Bestrahlung erforderlich ist, werde ich in seine Studie mit aufgenommen, die er zusammen mit einer Ärztin aus Freiburg laufen hat.
Eine Hormontherapie ist zusammen mit der Bestrahlung nicht angesagt.

Gruss
Hartmut


*Bericht vom 01.03.2017*
*Lymphknoten Entfernung 22.02.2017*

*Diagnose:*
Lymphknotenrediziv eines Prostatakarzinoms (rpN1 (6/23) L1; PSA 2,5 ng/ml, pos. PSMA PET/CT)
-         Z.n. RRPx ex domo 04/2013 (Gleason 4 + 3 = 7b; oT3b N0 (0/4) R0 G3 
-         PSA-Nadir 0,25 ng/ml
Z. n. retroperitonealer Fibrose
-    Intermittierende JJ-Harnleiterschienenversorgung
-    Intermittierende Steroidtherapie
Z.n. Pneumonie nach Sturz 2001
Clusterkopfschmerz (kupierbar mit Sauerstoff)

*Therapie:*
Da Vinci roboterassistierte Salvage retroperitoneale, paraortale und pelvine Lymphadenektomie beidseits am 22.02.2017

*Histologie*
Diagnose
1.      Vier  tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/4; präaortal) 
2.      Maximal 5 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms in einem Lymphknoten ohne kapselüberschreitendes Tumorwachstum. Lymphanginvasion  (1/1; Communis rechts). 
3.      Maximal 2 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms in einem von vier Lymphknoten ohne kapselüberschreitendes Tumorwachstum (1/4; A Iliaca externa rechts). 
4.      Ein tumorfreier Lymphknoten (0/1; obturatorisch rechts). 
5.      Maximal 35 mm mit kapselüberschreitendem Tumorwachstum (1/1; A. Iliaca interna rechts) 
6.      Maximal 4 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms in einem von zwei Lymphknoten (1/2; Marsille-Dreiecks rechts). 
7.      Tumorfreies Fett-/Bindegewebe  (sacral rechts). 
8.      Drei tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/3; Iliaca externa links). 
9.      Ein tumorfreier Lymphknoten (0/1; A. Iliaca communis links). 
10.   Maximal 7 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms mit kapselüberschreitendem Wuchsmuster in zwei Lymphknoten  (2/2; A. Iliaca interna links). 
11.   Drei tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/3; Marsille-Dreieck links). 
12.   Ein tumorfreier Lymphknoten (0/1; obturatorisch links)

Tumorklassifikation
ICD-O; C77.2 M8550/3 rpN1 (6/23) L1

*Labor*
Bezeichnung                              Ref.-Bereich                 Einheit              25.02.17           27.02.17

*Blutbild                                                                                                                                                             * 
Leukozyten . EDTA-Blut                       3.6  10.5                      x10^9l               8.4

Hämoglobin  EDTA-Blut        12.5  17.2                    g/dl                   13.2

Thromozyten  EDTABlut   160  370                      x10^9l              183

Elektrolyte                                                                                                                                                         
Natrium-Heparinplasma         136  145                      mmol/l                           139

Kalium-Heparinplasma                         3.50  4.50                    mmol/l                           3.96

Calcium-Heparinplasma          2.20  2.55                    mmol/l                           2.21


Substrate/Metabolite                                                                                                                                                  
Kreatinin-Heparinplasma        59  104                        µmol/l              82

GFR CKD-Epi-Heparinplasma physiolog. >=90                        ml/min/1.73    **87*

Harnstoff-Heparinplasma       2.76  8.07                    mmol/l                           3.80


Tumormaker                                                                                                                                                     
PSA gesamt  Heparinplasma                                                                                                          1.16

*Medikation*
Fragim P forte                                                                   1 x täglich s.c. für weitere 3 Wochen

*Verlauf:*
Herr K stellte sich uns elektiv zum oben genannten Eingriff vor. Nach der üblichen Vorbereitung und Aufklärung konnte die Operation komplikationslos durchgeführt werden. Der postoperative Verlauf gestaltete sich unauffällig. Die einliegende Wunddrainage konnte nach Ausschluss einer Urinbeimengung und sinkenden Fördermengen verzögert entfernt werden. Es erfolgte die Meldung an das Landeskrebsregister.

*Empfehlung:*
Die Thromboseprophylaxe mit Fragim P ist für weitere 3 Wochen fortzuführen. Wir bitten um eine Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes am 
41. Tag post-operativem (03.04.2017). Ebenso bitten wir um sonografische Kontrollen des Abdomen z.A. einer Lymphocelenbildung.
Der feingewebliche Befund wurde mit Herrn K. besprochen.
Im Kontext des Nachweises eines Lymphknoten- und Gefässbefalles empfehlen wir die Durchführung einer adjuvanten perkutanen Radiato der Lymphabflusswege bis nach paraaortal.

_danke an brigitte, die das alles abgetippt hat!_

----------


## Hvielemi

> danke an brigitte, die das alles abgetippt hat.


Oh je, ein Photo des Berichtes wär einfacher gewesen ...

Dennoch: Der Bericht ist hochinteressant. 
Er zeigt, was so ein erster kleiner PSA-Anstieg 
um 0.04ng/ml in fünf Monaten nach der RPE 
bedeuten kann.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die empfohlene 
Bestrahlung auch den letzten, vielleicht
gar nicht vorhandenen Rest wegputzt.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

das Abschreiben war erforderlich, weil ich Fotos nicht in prostata.eu einstellen kann.

Ich benötige nun eine Einschätzung, ob eine Bestrahlung wirklich erforderlich ist.
Wieviel Zeit bleibt mir bis zur Bestrahlung, damit sie wirken kann?

Mit meinem Urologen habe ich in 1 Woche ein Gespräch.
Mein Operateur aus der UNI ist damit einverstanden, wenn wir erst einmal die nächsten 4  8 Wochen den PSA Verlauf abwarten.
Damit war er aber erst einverstanden, nachdem ich gesagt hatte, dass ich gerne abwarten würde.
Die Empfehlung im Arztbericht ist ja eindeutig.
Es ist aber halt nur eine Empfehlung.
Mich würden auch Meinungen anderer Betroffenen aus unserem Forum interessieren.

Am Montag habe ich in meiner Urologischen Praxis eine US Untersuchung, zur Kontrolle, der Verhinderung einer Lymphozele.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Hartmut, 

erst mal Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen OP. Ich nehme an, Du beziehst Dich hier auf den letzten Satz Deines Berichtes bei myprostate: 



> Im Kontex des Nachweises eines Lymphknoten- und gefässbefalles empfehlen  wir die Durchführung einer adjuvanten perkutanen Radiato der  Lymphabflusswege bis nach paraaortal.


Vor der Bestrahlung muss die OP Wunde ausgeheilt sein. Dazu wirst Du vermutlich einige Monate Zeit haben. Danach solltest Du aber tätig werden lassen. Dein Krebs ist glücklicherweise mit einer VZ von ca 1 Jahr bisher nicht der schnellste. Das beruhigt nicht nur das Gemüt. Bis zum Beginn der Bestrahlung wirst Du aber neue Schätzungen haben. 

Zu Überlegen ist auch eine zur Bestrahlung begleitende ADT. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dazu ein klares Unentschieden bei der ärztlich evidenten Empfehlung. So war das bei mir jedenfalls vor 2 Jahren, weshalb ich mich dagegen entschied. Vielleicht gibt es nun neuere Daten.

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke für die Einschätzung, lieber Wolfgang!




> _Zu Überlegen ist auch eine zur Bestrahlung begleitende ADT. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dazu ein klares Unentschieden bei der ärztlich evidenten Empfehlung. So war das bei mir jedenfalls vor 2 Jahren, weshalb ich mich dagegen entschied. Vielleicht gibt es nun neuere Daten._


Ja, da sind sich beide Ärzte einig.
Sie sind gegen eine Hormonbehandlung.

Die Bestrahlung würde hier ohne ADT gemacht werden.
Da gibt es wohl heute auch noch ein Unentschieden, obwohl Studien was anderes sagen.
Aber man weiß ja, es kommt immer darauf an, wer die Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat.
Überwiegend Radiologen?
Die freuen sich natürlich über Erfolge.
Auch wenn es nachher unklar ist, was wirklich geholfen hat . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Kurzes Update:

Mir geht es weiterhin gut.
Die geplante Reise nach Spanien haben wir um 1 Woche, auf den  18.03.17 verschoben.
Ich hatte ja die OP 14 tage, wegen Aufnahmeprobleme verschoben.

Die Ultraschall-Untersuchung am Montag und am Mittwoch hat folgendes ergeben:
Leichter Nierenstau, bedingt durch die OP, durch Quetschung der Niere.
(Entwickelt sich bereits zurück).
Leichte Wasseransammlung, die mit 3 cm über normal angegeben wird.
Was dass bedeutet entzieht mich meiner Kenntnis.
Der Arzt meinte aber, es wäre alles normal.
Das Bauchfell saugt erwartungsgemäß die Flüssigkeit gut auf.
Nächste US-Untersuchung am Dienstag, den 14.03.

Soviel zur Lage der Nation  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Da freuen sich die Freuers mit dir. Mögen die guten Nachrichten überwiegen. Lg an Brigitte

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke Frank!

*Hier kommt die Sonntagsfrage:
*Muss ich wirklich die Thrombosespritzen 6 Wochen weiter nehmen?

Nach Entlassung habe ich das Spritzen eingestellt, weil ich Fit bin.
Ich hatte ja nur 2 Tage in der Klinik "stramm" gelegen.
Ich denke/dachte, die braucht man nur wenn man im Bett liegt.
*Hat es mit der OP direkt etwas zu tun?
*Muss ich die weiter nehmen, obwohl es mir rel. gut geht?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## buschreiter

> Danke Frank!
> 
> *Hier kommt die Sonntagsfrage:
> *Muss ich wirklich die Thrombosespritzen 6 Wochen weiter nehmen?
> 
> Nach Entlassung habe ich das Spritzen eingestellt, weil ich Fit bin.
> Ich hatte ja nur 2 Tage in der Klinik "stramm" gelegen.
> Ich denke/dachte, die braucht man nur wenn man im Bett liegt.
> *Hat es mit der OP direkt etwas zu tun?
> ...


Meine Güte, was spricht denn dagegen, diese Spritzen wie vorgegeben zu nehmen? Mir ging es nach der RPE auch gut und ich habe weiter die Spritzen genommen. Na und? Eine Thrombose hat ja nun mal gar nix damit zu tun, ob ich mich gut fühle oder nicht?! Manchmal darf man sich auch an das halten, was einem die Ärzte sagen...

Gruß Achim

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Achim,
lieber Achim,

es geht um eine eventuelle Nebenwirkung einer Lymphozele.
Ich habe den laienhaften Eindruck, dass man lieber diese Spritzen weg lassen sollte?

Was spricht dafür, warum ich die Spritzen weiter nehmen sollte?
Nur weil es ein "Standard" Entlassungsbericht ist?

Gruss 
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

Ich hab nach einer Lungenembolie ein halbes Jahr Clexane gespritzt
und nehme jetzt das sündhaft teure Xarelto.
Nach der OP können sich an Nähten und in verschlossenen Gefässen
Blutgerinsel bilden. Die willst Du nicht in die Lunge geschwemmt
bekommen. Also sorge dafür, dass sich das Zeug auflöst und spritz
noch ein paar Wochen weiter.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Frank1958

Hartmut,


> Nach der OP können sich an Nähten und in verschlossenen Gefässen
>  Blutgerinsel bilden. Die willst Du nicht in die Lunge geschwemmt
>  bekommen. Also sorge dafür, dass sich das Zeug auflöst und spritz
>  noch ein paar Wochen weiter.


 Das werden sich auch die Ärzte gedacht haben.

----------


## Hartmut S

oh man, die antwort gefällt mir gar nicht!

ok, ich werde die weiterhin spritzen lassen von brigitte.
nun habe ich es auch verstanden, warum das sein muss.

ich danke euch dreien!
die sonntagsfrage wäre gelöst.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Operation vom 22.02.2017*
Das ist 20 Tage her.

Heute war ich das 2. Mal bei meinem Urologen.
Immer noch leichter Nierenstau  Keine Lymphozele. Alles gut!
Die Niere bereitet mir aber Sorgen.
Er meinte, ich solle erst mal nach Spanien fahren, und in 4 Wochen müssen wir mal gucken.

Frage:
Was meint er damit?

Zusätzlich bekam ich heute von meiner Krankenversicherung einen Unfallbericht vom 22.02.17, den ich ausfüllen sollte.
Ich bin nun etwas verwirrt.
Was ist bei der OP schief gelaufen?
Auf Nachfrage sagte man uns, da wäre ein Blutgefäß verletzt worden.

Ich weiss von nichts.
*Ich bin in Not, ich benötige nun kompetente Hilfe.*
Hängt das Blutgefäß mit dem Nierenstau zusammen?

Nein, eher nicht.
Wir haben in Dr. Google gesucht. Nichts gefunden.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## rolando

Hallo Hartmut, 

wenn tatsächlich ein Blutgefäße verletzt wurde, wäre es unter Umständen möglich, dass ein Bluterguss, der sich im Anschluss gebildet haben könnte, nunmehr auf den Harnleiter drückt und den Harnabfluss behindert. Ebenso wäre es denkbar, dass das vermeintlich verletzte Gefäß für die Ver- bzw. Entsorgung  des Harnleiter zuständig war und dieser Harnleiter momentan somit in seiner normalen Funktion beeinträchtigt ist. Es gibt aber noch zahlreiche andere Möglichkeiten in Zusammenhang mit einer OP,  die für einen Harnstau in Frage kommen. Da hilft alles nichts, du musst deinen Urologen und/oder die Krankenhausärzte um eine plausible Aufklärung bitten.
Insbesondere würde ich mich um eine Aussage zum verletzten Blutgefäß bemühen - vielleicht handelt es sich ja dabei aus Sicht deiner Krankenkasse auch nur um ein Missverständnis.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

es wird doch alles schön dokumentiert....also gibt's auch einen OP Bericht.
Irgendwer/Irgendwas muß ja auch Deine KK veranlasst haben, dir einen Unfallbericht zu senden - wenn Du es nicht warst, dann bleibt doch nur die Klinik.

Anrufen und dann weitersehen....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## daniela3

so ist es. Jeder hat einen Anspruch auf den Op Bericht. Ich würde das Krankenhaus kontaktieren, den Op Bericht verlangen und erst danach irgendwelche Papiere von der Krankenkasse ausfüllen. Zumal es ein "Unfall" sein sollte von dem du nichts weisst...schon seltsam alles.

----------


## Heribert

> *Operation vom 22.02.2017*
> Zusätzlich bekam ich heute von meiner Krankenversicherung einen Unfallbericht vom 22.02.17, den ich ausfüllen sollte.
> Ich bin nun etwas verwirrt.
> Was ist bei der OP schief gelaufen?
> Auf Nachfrage sagte man uns, da wäre ein Blutgefäß verletzt worden.


Die einachste Antwort auf dem Fragebogen der Krankenkasse würde bei mir lauten: "Ich hatte keinen Unfall und die am 22.02.2017 durchgeführte Op war keine Folge eines Unfalls!"

Wenn ich einen Leistungsantrag bei meiner PKV stelle, steht immer die Frage, ob die zu erbringende Leistung Folge eines Unfalls sei. an deren Stelle ich dann ein Kreuzchen auf "nein" tätige.
Meine Annahme ist einfach, dass diese Frage falsch oder überhaupt nicht beantwortet wurde.

Eine Verletzung eines Blutgefäßes bei dem ausgeübten Eingriff, ist eine Komplikationsmöglichkeit, aber ganz sicher kein Unfall.

Die eingeschränkte Nierenfunktion, muss natürlich engmaschig kontrolliert werden. Wenn Dein Urologe, die nächste Kontrolle in 4 Wochen für ausreichend erachtet, kann es nicht so schlimm sein. Sollte der Creatininwert nach der Operation erhöht gewesen sein, muss noch lange keine Nierenfunktionsstörung vorliegen. Da reicht oft ein ordenlicher Bluterguss diesen Wert in die Höhe zu treiben, was sich nach ein paar Wochen wieder normalisiert.

Beste Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Abend Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfestellung!

Wir haben mit der Klinik und der Krankenkasse telefoniert.
Es ist dort kein Vorfall vermerkt.
Die Krankenkasse meinte, das Schreiben wäre ein versehen.
Brigitte hat sich auch mit meinem Arzt über whatsapp geschrieben.
Die OP verlief reibungslos. Keine Verletzungen.

Morgen früh um 7.00h habe ich einen Termin bei meiner Ärztin in der Nephrologie der UNI.
Sie wird sich das einmal angucken. Die UNI hat auch gespeicherte US Vergleichsaufnahmen, weil ich regelmäßig dort wegen meiner Fibrose zur Überwachung bin.

Die Abflusswege sind frei. Es ist eben nur der leichte Nierenstau den man im Ultraschall  sieht.
Wenn man dann noch dazu ein Schreiben über ein verletztes Blutgefäß erhält, spielen die Gedanken verrückt.
Den OP Bericht bekomme ich in den nächsten Tagen zugeschickt.

Noch einmal vielen dank an alle!

Gruss
Hartmut,
der sich nun wieder etwas beruhigt hat.

----------


## Hartmut S

Kleines Update

Liebes Forum,
hallo liebe Freunde,

hier ein kurzes Update.

Ich war heute bei meiner Nephrologin in der UNI Kiel.
4 Ärzte, 5 Meinungen.


Urologe, nach OP, sagt am 07.03.17: Leichter Nierenstau der linken Niere.Internist sagt am 10.03.17, alles OK keine Lymphozele, und Abflusswege frei.Urologe sagt am 14.03.17: Leichter Nierenstau, keine Lymphozele.Urologe (heute in der Nephrologie) sagt: Leichter Nierenstau Stufe 170 ml Restharn in Blase, 1 cm Erweiterung des Harnleiters an einer bestimmten Stelle.
Sie hatte mir vorgeschlagen, mich noch einmal bei meinem Operateur, bzw. in der Urologie zu melden, bevor ich auf Reisen gehe.
Ich bin da nicht hingegangen, denke eher, dass ich mich nicht verrückt machen lassen sollte.

Es waren 4 Ärzte, die mich in den letzten Tagen begutachtet haben.
Jeder hatte seine Diagnose.

Klar ist der Hartmut nun genervt.
Angst vor dem Tod hat ein Seemann aber nicht.
Er hat aktuell Angst um seine Niere und um Brigitte.
Alles nicht so berauschend.

Lieber Harald, ob die OP wirklich gelungen ist, wird der PSA in 41 Tagen nach OP zeigen.
Zuvor werde ich mich in Spanien in die Sonne legen.
Nach einer OP hast du komischerweise immer Vitamin D Mangel.

Momentan steigt der PSA.
Dr. Osmonov hatte aber von einem Flare-Up gesprochen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Laborwerte

Meine Laborwerte von gestern habe ich heute erhalten

Auffällige Werte:
Kalium - Heparinplasma  4.65 mmol/l
GFR CKD-Epl - Heparinplasma 66 ml/min/1.73
CRP  Heparinplasma 15.4 mg/l

Leukozyten 6.90 (normalbereich)
Kreatinin - Heparinplasma 103 (normalbereich)

Alle anderen Nierenwerte und Blutwerte sind auch  im grünen Bereich.
Die Ärztin hat zwar nicht angerufen, aber wir werden voraussichtlich erst einmal die Reise um 1 Woche verschieben.
Ein paar Fotos der Niere (US) habe ich auch noch mitbekommen.
Sehen komisch aus. Als wenn ich Frank sein Kopfkissen verschluckt habe.





Ich lösche die in kürze wieder, weil die Bilder zu groß sind.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S



----------


## Urologe

Auf dem ersten und zweiten Bild ist die Harnstauung I-II° eindeutig zu sehen ...

----------


## Hartmut S

Son Schitt . . .

3 Wochen Urlaub nach Spanien offensichtlich gestrichen.
Ich war so zuversichtlich, weil mir mein Urologe, nach einer kurzen Denkpause, Gute Reise gewünscht hatte. Wir sehen uns in 4 Wochen.

Nur weil ich noch einmal vorsichtshalber in meine Nephrologie gegangen bin, sieht es nun anders aus.
Alles nicht so schön, auch für Brigitte, die sich auf die Fahrt freute.
Aber die Gesundheit geht natürlich vor.

Schön, dass ich mir zuletzt nicht nur selbst schreiben durfte.
Vielen Dank für den Blick auf die nicht so schönen Bilder!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

So, die Würfel sind heute gefallen.
So, wie es auch bereits andere User, so wie risiko geschrieben hatte.
Ich war schon immer ein risikovoller Mensch!

Nach Absprache mit meiner Familie, Brigitte, Sharky, Pasha und meiner abwesenden Tochter, sind wir uns nun einig, dass wir die Fahrt nach Spanien riskieren wollen.
Zwischendurch legen wir eine Pause entlang der Isar ein.
Ich muss das schöne deftige Essen ja nicht fressen.
Zur Not sauge ich die Weiß- Wurscht auch aus  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nach erneuter Rücksprache, sieht mein Urologe keine großen Bedenken.
Falls ich Schmerzen habe, muss ich handeln.
Eine Überprüfung meiner Niere in Spanien, durch einen deutschen Urologen, ist dann ggf. angesagt.

Ich denke einmal, wir handeln richtig.
Wir (wir alle), haben bereits so viel durchgemacht, dass eine falsche Lagerung bei einer Davinci OP,  uns nicht aus der Bahn wirft. . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Sharky, Pasha, Brigitte und Hartmut

Von den Ufern der Isar führt der direkte Weg nach
Alacant über St. Gallen, oder mit kleinem Umweg 
bei uns vorbei, wo Euch nach Bayuvarisch-Deftigem 
etwas Feines-Leichtes erwartet, z.B. meine Forellen, 
mit denen wir zu feiern pflegen.

Für die Hündchen je eine Portion Gebirgs-Labskaus.
Gibt's aber nur auf Voranmeldung, weil ich dazu
das Rezept noch extra erfinden muss.

Weiterfahrt dann wahlweise über Lugano-Nizza oder 
Genf-Monpellier.


Bis Bald?
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Man kann auch ohne Weisswurst beim Stop an der Isar sich was Gutes munden lassen. Z.B. Radi - *hier* - ist gut für die Verdauung, sättigt und hat wenig Kalorien.

Auf denn....

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Zusammen,

erst einmal möchte ich mich für die lezten Postings bedanken!

Ich war heute bei meinem Internisten zum US.
Keine Anzeichen einer Lymphozele. Der Wasserstand ist erheblich gesunken.
Sorgen bereitet mir weiterhin der Nierenstau, der ja mit einem Harnstau in Verbindung steht.
Es wurden keine wesentlichen Veränderungen festgestellt.
Grad 1-2

Unabhängig hiervon kommt nun mein Plan.
Wir fahren morgen Abend nach Spanien. Kalkulieren 3 Tage ein.
Wir nehmen die kurze Strecke über Mühlhousen (Sorry Konrad).
Am 31.03.17 haben wir einen Termin in Spanien bei einem guten Urologen.
Die Rückreise (sehr verkürzt) ist für den 15.04.17 geplant.
Das hängt mit einem Ersatzteil zusammen, welches ich unbedingt  nach Spanien bringen muss, weil der Motor sonst nicht läuft.

Natürlich waren wir nicht untätig.
Ich habe in der Nephrologie am 20.04.17 ein MRT Termin.
Lieber erst einmal gucken, ob überhaupt eine Schiene nötig ist.
Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich diese bereits einmal, wegen meiner retro fibrose.
Es war sehr unangenehm. Ich konnte diese kaum ertragen . . . .
Einen weiteren Termin habe ich dann am 05.05.17 in meiner Urologie, bei meinem Urologen.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob man mit 65 noch 2 Nieren benötigt.
Zumal man einen kleinen Krebs im Körper hat.
Reicht da nicht eine Niere?
Mein bester Freund, der an der Dialyse hängt, sagt dazu, Hauptsache du lebst.
Eine gute Lebenseinstellung, wie ich meine.
Na ja, der Aufbau kommt von mir.

Ich finde, mit 1 Niere kann man auch gut leben.
Er musste es seit 1965, und es ging ihn immer gut.
Er hatte nie den Rat der Ärzte befolgt, und sogar Alkohol in Maßen getrunken.
Am Ende hatte seine letzte Niere Nierenkrebs. Er ist nun 68 Jahre alt.
Er hatte vorher 4 Jahre diese Home- Dialyse gemacht. -- Die ja auch flüstermann (Harald) anstrebt.

Noch einmal zu mir.
Ich denke, dass die Niere es bis zur richtigen Diagnose (MRT), in 4 Wochen,  aushält.
Wenn nicht, habe ich Pech gehabt,  und mir wurde diese unangenehme Schiene erspart.

So, egal, ich habe einfach nur die Schnauze voll!
Ich weiß ja auch nicht, ob Brigitte im Oktober wieder fitt ist.
Sie muss ja auch noch im Mai diese blöde Radioaktive Pille schlucken, wegen ihrer Schildkröte.

Momentan kümmert sie sich mehr um mich, als um sich selbst.
Keine so tolle Situation für mich.
Eigentlich bin ICH für die Problemfälle geboren worden, hat ein Außerirdischer zu mir gesagt.
Na ja, zumindest in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten.
Vorher war ich ein richtig eckiger Mensch.

Ich hatte diese 100 Prozent-Typen nie gemocht. Auch nicht bei der Bundeswehr, oder auf See.
Ich habe damals immer selbst entschieden, wann ein Disziplinarverfahren angebracht war und wann nicht.

ich hatte mich früher nicht an die Gesetze gehalten, werde es jetzt auch nicht tun.
Ich habe früher den Ärzten nicht geglaubt, werde es heute nur bedingt tun.
Sonst hätte ich wohl bereits 2013 eine Hormontherapie verpasst bekommen.
Gut das es "fs" hier im Forum gibt!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## HGROES

Moin Hartmut,

ich lebe mit 1 1/2 Nieren (Nierenzellkarzinom) und das ohne Dialyse. Auch mit nur einer Niere, wenn sie dann so funktioniert wie sie soll, geht es auch ohne Dialyse.
Dir einen schönen, entspannten Spanienurlaub!

Gruss Horst Günter

----------


## Frank1958

> So, egal, ich habe einfach nur die Schnauze voll!
>  Ich weiß ja auch nicht, ob Brigitte im Oktober wieder fitt ist.
>  Sie muss ja auch noch im Mai diese blöde Radioaktive Pille schlucken, wegen ihrer Schildkröte.


Gute Fahrt und erholt Euch beide so gut als möglich. Hoffentlich wirds bald besser. Gruß an alle

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke für die guten Wünsche!
hier mein OP Bericht vom 22.02.2017




Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Zählkontrolle am Ende der Operationszeit zeigte eine vollständige Anzahl aller verwendeten Instrumente und...


Moin Hartmut,

ein wahrlich informativer Op-Bericht, wobei mir die zitierte Passage besonders auffiel. Immerhin ist es ja wohl schon häufiger vorgekommen, dass lange Zeit nach der Op. wegen auftretender Schmerzen z.B. vergessene oder übersehene Scheren Auslöser dieser Schmerzen waren.

Alles Gute für Dich. Und hernach eine erfolgreiche Erholung unter spanischer Sonne.

Gruß Harald

----------


## nomade

Eine Zählkontrolle ist heute aber allgemeine Praxis, bis runter zum Tupfer. Vergessene Instrumente sind in den Industrieländern heute eher den "Urban Legends" zuzuordnen.

----------


## Hartmut S

*Moin,
*
*klar vorn, achtern! - Ist meine Mannschaft an Bord?*

*Wir sind Freitagnachmittag in Alicante gut angekommen.*

*Lieber Harald und Uli,  als ich 14 Tage später, nach meiner OP, mit  meinem Arzt an der Konsole saß, hatten wir noch einen Assistenz-Arzt, der u.a. auf Löffel und Tupfer achten musste. Eine Zählung fand im Test Modus aber nicht statt.*  :L&auml;cheln: 

*Eigentlich geht es mir gut.*
*Ich bin 2.463 Km gefahren, mit *zig Unterbrechungen, und 3 X je 4 Stunden Schlafpausen.*
*Am Mittwoch habe ich in Clinica Moraira einen Urologen-Termin.*
*Meine beiden Nieren habe ich mitgenommen. Sollen die einmal gucken.*

*Lieber Konrad, unsere Seehunde bekommen auf der Fahrt nur Trockenfutter, sonst spuckt einer. Fisch / Forelle  futtern sie aber zu Hause auch.*
*Du kannst ja einen Fisch einfrieren. Der Hartmut schlappert sowas auch *gg**

*Unser Transportmittel lade ich mal in das Test-Forum, damit ich es später wieder löschen kann.*
*Sonst denkt nachher noch jemand, ich bin auch ein Kaviarfresser.*  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

*https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7190#post97190

*Oh je, nun habe ich das erste Mal bammel vor der nächsten PSA Messung. Sonst hat mich das gar nicht sooo interessiert.
Ich wusste ja, dass er kontinuierlich nach oben ging.

*Gruss*
*hartmut*

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Crew,

am 29.03.17 war ich bei einem hiesigen, sehr kompetenten Urologen in Spanien.
(vermittelt durch eine liebe Userin/ Freundin hier aus dem Forum).  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nach in Augenscheinnahme der Vergleichsbilder vom 15.03.17 hat sich nichts verändert.
Nierenstau Grad 1-2
Ich selbst bemerke davon nichts.
Waren nun ein paar Tage draußen auf See, ohne Probleme.

Wir fahren aber rechtzeitig nach Germany zurück, damit ich meinen MRT-Termin mit nachfolgender Besprechung wahrnehmen kann.
Wenn alles wieder OK ist, sind wir im September wieder in der Sonne und auf See.
Ich liebe das Meer. Bei uns oben im Norden hat man kaum gelegenheit zu baden.

Mit Krankheiten muss man halt flexibel sein.
Zumal Brigitte ja zum 05.05.17 auch noch für 3 Tage in die Folterkammer gehen will.
Man nennt es Radio-Jod-Therapie. Nur sicherheitshalber. Der Spuk ist 10 Jahre her.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

Das Tumorboard in Kiel hat in einer Konferenz beschlossen, dass ich
Eine IMRT Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege erhalten soll.
Den Bescheid bekam ich heute.

Ich hoffe, diese IMRT ist gut für mich.
Mit Bestrahlung, außer Höhensonne habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss aus Alicante
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das Tumorboard in Kiel hat in einer Konferenz beschlossen, dass ich
> Eine IMRT Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege erhalten soll.


Falsch ist das sicher nicht, denn man weiss ja, dass in diesem
Bereich Metastasen sitzen. Die beiden grössten hat man gesehen
und entfernt. Jetzt versucht man halt, den Rest per Schrotschuss
auch noch zu erledigen.
IMRT, IntensitätsModulierte RadioTherapie, ist dazu wohl das
richtige Verfahren. Langwierig zwar, aber deswegen auch schonend.
Ob es helfe, weiss man dann hinterher. Es ist wohl die letzte Chance,
doch noch Heilung, also Krebsfreiheit zu erreichen.
Die Alternative wäre die Hormontherapie, aber das ist in den meisten
Fällen eine Sackgasse die früher oder später in CRPC mündet.


Euch und den Hündchen eine gute Heimreise!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

danke lieber konrad, 
für die schnelle, informative antwort.
wenn es dann soweit ist, habe ich bestimmt noch ein paar fragen.

liebe grüsse in die schweiz
auch von brigitte
und natürlich alles gute für dich!

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin Hartmut,

lass Dich nicht verunsichern und lass das über Dich ergehen, was die Kieler beschlossen oder empfohlen haben. Du solltest übrigens überhaupt keine Zweifel daran haben, dass diese sicher etwas langwierige Prozedur Dir letztlich noch das ziemlich risikolos bietet, was Dir noch etliche Jahre Überlebenszeit ohne wesentliche nachteilige Nebenwirkungen in Aussicht stellt. Ich weiß, warum ich davon so überzeugt bin, denn ich lebe nun auch schon fast 10 Jahre nach Bestrahlung ohne zusätzliche Medikamente und habe meine Prostatata noch.

Es wird alles gut werden.

Gruß vom Optimisten Harald, der gerade über dieses oder jenes am Grübeln ist. Nun aber gute Nacht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Harald,

ich grüble auch über einiges. . . . . . 
OP gelungen oder nicht?
Kostenübernahme für PET das 2. Mal abgelehnt,-  klagen.
Niere macht Sorgen Stau Grad 1-2.
Wieder aufflackern meiner retr. Fibrose?

Aber egal, nun fahren wir erst einmal 2.489 km nach Hause, und kommen nach Bestrahlung wieder, falls der Sommer im Norden schlecht ist.
Danke für deine Aufmunterung.
Auch meinen Humor habe ich noch behalten.   :L&auml;cheln: 
Mal gucken, wie es bei dir und bei mir in 10 Jahren aussieht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Kaum zurück aus Spanien, überschlagen sich hier die Ereignisse.

Die AOK hat den Widerspruch, wegen pet mal wieder abgelehnt.
Es geht in das nächste Widerspruchverfahren.
Entweder ich bin blöd, oder die anderen.
Blöd bin ich ja, aber bestimmt nicht blöder als die Anderen

Meine Anwältin sagt, wir müssen abwarten, dürfen noch nicht klagen.
Weiß die denn nicht, dass ich am Hungertuch nage?
Schließlich habe ich die PET Zahlung ausgelegt, und 300.-  Euro Vorschuss für eine Klage geleistet.

Dann kam da noch eine Ablehnung vom Versorgungsamt, wegen meiner Behinderung.
Da muss nun auch bis zum 23.04.17 geklagt werden, weil Widersprüche ins leere gelaufen sind.
Da hatte Brigitte heute einen Termin beim Sozialverband, in dem wir 32 Jahre Mitglied sind.
Die sagen, wir sind überlastet, können so kurzfristig nicht klagen.
Na toll!
Nun muss ich die Klage selbst aufsetzen.
Hoffentlich verklage ich mich da nicht selbst  :L&auml;cheln: 

Alles nicht so Rosig.
Mein PSA liegt nach einer steilen Vorlage (Spanien 1.500), heute bei 1.34
Prof. Jünemann und Dr. Osmonov meinen, dass er nun weiter runter geht.
Am 05.05.17 habe ich u.a. eine Besprechung mit den beiden.
Ein Bestrahlungsgeschenk gibt es dann nach Pfingsten.

Gruss
hartmut

BTM: /PS: Lieber Harald, treffen wir uns in 10 Jahren?
Du hast noch nicht geantwortet. *g*

----------


## Harald_1933

> BTM: /PS: Lieber Harald, treffen wir uns in 10 Jahren?
> Du hast noch nicht geantwortet. *g*


Moin Seemann,

weiter oben empfand ich das nicht als Frage. Wenn Dich also das Krebsgeschehen nicht schafft, dann wohl eher Deine einzusetzende und irgendwann abhanden kommende Energie in die zahlreichen Klageverfahren. Was mich dagegen im Zusammenhang mit weiteren 10 Jahren Überleben anbetrifft, so gehe ich davon aus, dass ich eher vom Blitz getroffen werde, denn dem PCa zum Opfer falle. Klingt wohl sehr überheblich; aber wenn ich nicht selbst daran glaube bzw. daran festhalte, erst mit 96 Jahren abtreten zu dürfen, wer denn dann außer mir sonst noch. Du kannst also durchaus davon ausgehen, dass wir uns hier auf unserem Planeten noch für längere Zeit zumindest durch Beiträge in diesem Forum austauschen werden/können, falls Du nicht vorher schlapp machst. Das allerdings wünsche ich Dir auf gar keinen Fall. 
*
"Und in jedem Zauderer wohnt kein Anfang inne"*
(Thom Renzie)    

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Harald,

das klingt nicht überheblich!

Natürlich denke ich auch, dass wir mindestens noch 10 Jahre gemeinsam unsere Freude haben werden. Das ist bei Dir familienbedingt. (s. Berichte von Dir.)
Deine Vorfahren hatten alle gute Gene.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Tag lieber Hartmut,

das mit den Vorfahren stimmt schon, obwohl ich meinen leiblichen Vater nie kennen gelernt habe. Aber die Großeltern, bei denen ich aufwuchs, bestätigen das mit den Genen zum ziemlich alt werden.



Der Opa wurde 96, und so alt hoffe ich auch zu werden.

*"Ganz gleich, wie beschwerlich das Gestern war, stets kannst du im Heute von Neuem beginnen."*
(buddhistische Weisheit)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Harald!

Nachdem ich bereits mit 87 erlebe, welche Erschwernisse damit verbunden sind, verzichte ich gerne darauf, 96 zu werden.
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Helmut,

es ist wohl sehr mühsam mit einer Erkrankung zu leben, die man versteht, aber wohl nicht bekämpfen kann, zumal noch einige andere Beschwerden bei dir vorliegen.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du die in dem Griff bekommst.

86 Jahre ist kein Alter!
Früher hatte ich einmal gesagt, mit 60 Jahren ist bei mir Schluss.
Nun bin ich etwas älter.
Ich möchte nun doch mein Leben noch etwas behalten.
Es ist trotz Niederschläge, etwas wert.

Lieber Harald,

was sollte ich dir nun schreiben?
Gut, das du immer noch so gut drauf bist, und 100 % am Leben teilnimmst.

Du trinkst 2 Gläschen Wein, ich 3  :L&auml;cheln: 
Vielleicht ist es das, was unsere Gehirnzellen schrumpfen lassen.
Nicht schlimm, denn für eine tote Zelle kommen 3 neue.
Alkohol mögen Krebszellen überhaupt nicht.
Ist es die Lösung, um diesen Krebs zu besiegen?

Ich denke, ja!
Du bist 83 Jahre alt.
Der Krebs wird dich nicht mehr umbringen.
Solange die Leberwerte, und das Herz ok sind, sehe ich keine Probleme.

Das sollten wir vielleicht einmal Dianas Mann sagen.
Die essen keine Milchprodukte, und trinken keinen Alkohol.
Sie wissen überhaupt nicht mehr, wie eine leckere Milch und ein Käse schmecken.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Das er Sport mag (ich spiele nur Schach), ist ja ok, aber der Rest?!

Ich finde, Dianas Mann sollte mal wieder einen richtigen Schluck Alkohol trinken.
Bei mir stieg der PSA anfangs, wo ich noch etwas mehr trank, nicht so schnell.
Vielleicht waren es auch nur die Milchprodukte, die den PSA-Wert bändigten.
 . . . oder die schönen Grillabende, die wir im letzten Sommer hatten.

Dich lieber Harald, lade ich ein, zur schönen Kartoffelsuppe mit fettem Speck.
Oder eher doch ein schönes Steak mit Bratkartoffeln aus Peggys Küche?
No Problemo. Ihr müsstet es nur mitbringen.
Der Hartmut ist ein armer. sparsamer Mensch. :L&auml;cheln: 

So, genug gefaselt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

:L&auml;cheln: )
Wir verzichten "immer wieder mal" auf Alkohol, so wie momentan. Und seit dem Herzinfarkt versuchen wir sehr gesund zu essen-schon ohne Milchprodukte (die mein Mann eh nicht gut vertragen konnte) aber eben alles frisch zubereitet und nichts industriell zubereitet. Das ist auch kein Problem für uns zwei weil es uns auch schmeckt. und ich denke, dass wir im Leben viel (vielleicht zuviel) gegrillt und Fleisch gegessen haben!

----------


## Hartmut S

> )
> Wir verzichten "immer wieder mal" auf Alkohol, so wie momentan. Und seit dem Herzinfarkt versuchen wir sehr gesund zu essen-schon ohne Milchprodukte (die mein Mann eh nicht gut vertragen konnte) aber eben alles frisch zubereitet und nichts industriell zubereitet. Das ist auch kein Problem für uns zwei weil es uns auch schmeckt. und ich denke, dass wir im Leben viel (vielleicht zuviel) gegrillt und Fleisch gegessen haben!


Oh je, liebe Daniela,

was verstehst du unter " gesund leben", oder essen?
Das versteht doch nicht einmal die Wissenschaft, egal wie viele Studien man macht.

Für Herzinfarkt liegen die Kriterien doch ganz woanders.
Natürlich muss man hier die Milch einschränken, aber doch nicht die ges. Milchprodukte?!

Super, dass du mein Posting an Helmut u. Harald mitgelesen hast.

(Wir sind immer Online)  :L&auml;cheln: 
So wie Brigitte . . . 
Sorry, dass ich nicht Brigitte bin.
Wir haben unterschiedliche Auffassungen.

Ich freue mich schon auf das Grillen auf unserem Boot,
oder das Grillen auf der Terrasse.
Wünscht Ihr Speck auf eine Kartoffelsuppe gegrillt?  :L&auml;cheln: 
Frage mich bitte nicht, wie ich es mache.

Für dich, liebe Daniela, mache ich fast alles . . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Du trinkst 2 Gläschen Wein, ich 3 
> Vielleicht ist es das, was unsere Gehirnzellen schrumpfen lassen.
> Nicht schlimm, denn für eine tote Zelle kommen 3 neue.
> Alkohol mögen Krebszellen überhaupt nicht.
> Ist es die Lösung, um diesen Krebs zu besiegen?
> 
> Ich denke, ja!
> Du bist 83 Jahre alt.
> Der Krebs wird dich nicht mehr umbringen.
> Solange die Leberwerte, und das Herz ok sind, sehe ich keine Probleme.


Moin Hartmut,

Rotwein-Gläschen gibt es in unserem Haushalt nicht. Ein Rotweinglas ist ziemlich üppig und eher bauchig. Weißwein trinke ich sehr selten und wenn, dann aus langstieligen Gläsern aus dem Elsaß. An vielen Tagen überlässt meine liebe Frau mir die 0.75 ltr. Flasche Rotwein, manchmal trinkt sie aber auch 0.25 ltr. mit mir, und ich habe dann den hier berühmten Schoppen für mich. 

Die Leberwerte der letzten Jahre sind unter www.myprostate.eu nachzulesen. Das Krebszellen überhaupt keinen Alkohol mögen, ist für mich neu. Umso besser, wenn es so wäre. Vom Gegrillten jedweder Art halte ich überhaupt nichts. Das ist für mich pures Gift und Krebs auslösend. Kartoffelsuppe ja, aber ohne Speck. Ein Steak medium gebraten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dann aber mit Gratin-Kartoffeln.

Heute gibt es nur für mich Milchreis mit Zimt und Zucker. Nur an Milchreis-Tagen verzichte ich dann auch auf den Rotwein. Sportliche Betätigung solltest Du aber nicht vergessen auf Deinem Tagesplan.

P.S.: Das Herz ist die einzige Unbekannte. Nachdem ich aber anstatt Stents ein Stress-MRT mit starker Wirkung überstanden habe, sollte die Pumpe auch noch eine Weile ihren Dauerdienst verrichten.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir ein ebenfalls langes Leben.

Gruß aus der verregneten Vorderpfalz.

----------


## Reinhold2

Nette Plausch-Ecke hier!
Harald und all die Anderen, habt ihr (Sommeliers) schon mal versucht statt langweiligen Rotwein Formaldehyd, oder Methanol (Wird von schwedischen und russischen Kampftrinkern bevorzugt) zu trinken. Der Pathologe legt doch auch alle seine Präparate in Formalin ein. Die bleiben dann auf ewig jung und unverdorben! Die Krebszellen vermehren sich dann auch nicht mehr!
R.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nette Plausch-Ecke hier!
> Harald und all die Anderen, habt ihr (Sommeliers) schon mal versucht statt langweiligen Rotwein Formaldehyd, oder Methanol (Wird von schwedischen und russischen Kampftrinkern bevorzugt) zu trinken. Der Pathologe legt doch auch alle seine Präparate in Formalin ein. Die bleiben dann auf ewig jung und unverdorben! Die Krebszellen vermehren sich dann auch nicht mehr!
> R.



Mit diesem Schmarrn bzw. dieser Plattitüde hast Du Dich einmal mehr ins Abseits gestellt. In einem Thread eines Betroffenen, der trotz seines aggressiven PCa mit Humor versucht, weiter die Kurve zu bekommen, ist dieser hässliche, bösartige Beitrag nicht mehr als lustig abzuhaken. Man sollte sich schämen, diesem Forum und Hartmut so etwas anzutun.

----------


## Michi1

Ich persönlich habe mir meinen Wodka Abends noch von keinem Arzt verbieten lassen. Auch habe ich kein Problem mir etwas Fett am Fleisch, das bringt doch eigentlich erst den Geschmack. Wenn ich schon nicht mehr ganz gesund bin, sagen die Ärzte, dann möchte ich "gut Leben".

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich persönlich habe mir meinen Wodka Abends noch von keinem Arzt verbieten lassen. Auch habe ich kein Problem mir etwas Fett am Fleisch, das bringt doch eigentlich erst den Geschmack. Wenn ich schon nicht mehr ganz gesund bin, sagen die Ärzte, dann möchte ich "gut Leben".



Mon Michi,

deshalb wirst auch Du noch lange leben. Das wünsche ich Dir aufrichtig nach dem Lesen Deines Profils.

Beste Grüße nach dem schönen Regensburg vom Butenhamburger Harald.

----------


## Michi1

Danke Harald, ich weiß nicht ob das Galgenhumor von mir ist aber ich sage immer "lieber kürzer leben aber gut" als "lang dahinvegetieren"

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin Hartmut,

möglicherweise handelte es sich bei der Röhre, die man für Dich bereit gestellt hatte, um ein Gerät älterer Bauart. Nachfolgend:

http://radiologie.charite.de/static/...itz_022013.pdf

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....raphie-faq.php

http://www.uniklinikum-leipzig.de/r-...ml?tipp_id=595 

ein paar Erläuterungen. Leipzig hat wohl das geräusch- und auch schüttelloseste MRT-Gerät nun bekommen. Vielleicht hast Du bei der nächsten Untersuchung auch weniger Sorgen um Deine schönen Ohren.

Alles Gute weiterhin. Das gilt auch für den noch kommenden Befund.

*"Der Fortgang der wissenschaftlichen Entwicklung ist im Endeffekt eine ständige Flucht vor dem Staunen"*
(Albert Einstein)

Herzliche Grüße nach Kiel.

 Harald

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Hartmut,mir fehlen die Worte echt. War das eine Uniklinik?!?!?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Danke Harald, ich weiß nicht ob das Galgenhumor von mir ist aber ich sage immer "lieber kürzer leben aber gut" als "lang dahinvegetieren"



Moin Michi,

das klingt nicht nach Galgenhumor, sondern eher nach Bejahung des Lebens so lange es möglich ist. Albert Einstein meinte dazu: *"Ich denke niemals an die Zukunft. Sie kommt früh genug"*
und auch von ihm eher unbekümmert:* "Wozu Socken? Sie schaffen nur Löcher!"
*
Beste Grüße

 Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Es scheint tatsächlich ein älteres Gerät zu sein.
Es steht im Gebäude der Nephrologie der UNI Kiel.
Die neueste Technik befindet sich im neuen Gebäude für Strahlen-Therapie u. Diagnostik.
Dort wo meine PET Untersuchung durchgeführt wurde.

Heute hatte ich eigentlich mit einem Anruf der UNI gerechnet.
Es kamen nur 3 Seiten Laborwerte.
Kreatinin-SP-Urin. 6.91 mmol/l
Kreatinin-Heparinplasma:  91 umol/l
Albumin/Krea.:  8.4 mg/g

Auf  telef. Nachfrage hatte mir die Schwester heute gesagt, es scheint alles OK zu sein, sonst hätte mich ein Arzt angerufen.
Falls der Befund bis Dienstag nicht bei mir im Kasten liegt, werde ich den abholen.

Auch wenn die MRT-Untersuchung gestern etwas unangenehm war, schlimmer empfand ich, dass die Kanüle falsch gesetzt wurde, und der Arm sehr heiß wurde.
Das Kontrastmittel floss von oben ins Gewebe, in den Unterarm.
Auf die Frage, warum ich nicht die Ball-Klingel gedrückt hätte, grinste ich nur, und sagte, ich wäre ein Seemann  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wir hatten es doch vorher im Schwesternzimmer mit Wasser getestet, weil kein Blut raus kam. Das Wasser floss nicht zurück.
Ich habe es mit Humor genommen.

Der Unterarm schwoll später an, und wurde trotz Kühlung nachmittags braun. ich glaube, man sagt blau dazu, ohne gleich zu versterben.
Kann mal passieren. Es gibt schlimmeres . . .

Liebe Daniela, frage nie wieder, was das für eine Uniklinik ist.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich komme mit denen, nach einigen Missverständnissen gut klar.
Ich mag das Personal und die Ärzte.
Wo gibt es das heute noch, außer in Spanien, wo sich der MRT-Arzt mit mir hinsetzt, und 20 Minuten mit mir redet, was ich denn genau für Probleme hätte?
Am Ende sagte er dann, ich schaue mir einmal den ganzen Bauch an, nicht nur die Niere.

Außer einem leichten Unwohlsein, schubweise für einige Minuten, geht es mir gut.
Mit der Niere hätte es nichts zu tun, sagt der Arzt. Er hatte mich zur Magenspiegelung angemeldet, die ich aber wegen der Schmerzen im Arm abgesagt hatte.
Wichtiger war mir nun erst mal die linke Niere.

Lieber Harald, danke für deine MRT-Aufklärung.
Die Geräusche kenne ich ja.
Zu oft hatte ich diese Untersuchungen.
Das starke Rütteln war mir aber bisher unbekannt.
Nun ja, momentan sind die Verstopfungen weg.
Sie wurden wohl frei gerüttelt . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Update

*Leider ist kein Update verfügbar, weil auch nach 5 Tagen kein Bericht über das MRT (Niere) vorhanden ist.

Brigitte ist heute Mittag hingefahren, und wurde vertröstet.
Ich befinde mich weiterhin im dunkeln.

Ist das normal?
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob ich da ein an der klatsche habe, oder die UNI?
Ich hatte zuletzt einen Nierenstau Grad 1-2, und deswegen den "Arbeitsurlaub" abgebrochen.

Ich gehe nun einmal davon aus, dass alles wieder ok bei mir ist.

Das gefällt mir aber nun gar nicht!
Ein Bericht wäre hilfreicher gewesen , damit mir nicht mehr "Unwohl" ist

Ich freue mich schon auf die Pressekonferenz.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Weibsbild

Geht mir gerade ähnlich... am 4. April war die OP und wir haben nur den  vorläufigen Arztbericht mitbekommen. Da steht fast nichts drin... eine  Seite mit Blutwerten. Am Freitag habe ich vorsichtig nach dem Bericht  gefragt, mich wohl mit OP-Bericht falsch ausgedrückt, und dann den  OP-Bericht bekommen. Kein histologischer Befund, keine Empfehlung wie es  weiter geht, keine Ahnung was die gefunden haben und wieviele  Lymphknoten entfernt wurden. Heute nochmal nachgefragt und den  histologischen Befund bekommen neben der Mitteilung, dass der Fall am Mittwoch beim Turmorboard besprochen wird und wir dann alles bekämen. ;-( Der Uro ist auch seit zwei Wochen in Urlaub... nichts tut sich. 

LG
Christine

----------


## daniela3

das ist schon frustrierend...ich muss sagen, dass wir damals am Entlassungstag alles mitbekommen haben. Op Bericht, Histologie, Empfehlung was zu tun wäre beim Rezidiv, was beim Tumorboard besprochen wurde usw., es war jede Menge was die uns mitgegeben haben in einer blauen Mappe. Auch hatten wir ein letztes Gespräch mit dem Prof, der meinen Mann operiert hat. Das war 2 Wochen nach Op.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wir haben ja nicht locker gelassen, und zum Abend eine interne Telefonnummer erhalten.
Nach Auskunft eines Oberarztes liegt bei mir ein geringfügiger Harnstau vor, der nicht behandlungsbedürftig ist.
Keine Anzeichen einer neuen Retroperitoneale Fibrose. (Für Fachleute: Kein Rezidiv). :L&auml;cheln: 
Den MRT-Bericht bekomme ich zugesandt.
Tja, - da hätten wir noch ein wenig mehr Zeit in Spanien verbringen können.

Was die OP der L-Knoten betrifft, so hatte ich umgehend nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt 3 Briefe in meinem Briefkasten.
Sehr ausführlich. Auch Laborwerte von 3 Tagen waren mit dabei.

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

> wir haben ja nicht locker gelassen


So kennen wir dich und das ist auch gut so. Das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an. Lieben Gruß von der Ostsee (brrrrrrrrr)

----------


## Hartmut S

Mit "Ihr Lieben" waren eigentlich meine beiden Frauen aus dem Forum gemeint.
Trotzdem, lieber Frank, freue ich mich, dass du dich regelmäßig hier mal meldest.

Mein MRT-Befund ist nun da.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn einer den übersetzen kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

hallo mein Lieber :L&auml;cheln: 

was ich da sehe ist die Harntransportstörung der linken Niere 2.Grades. War es in Spanien nicht Grad 1-2?

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

Der Brief ist weitgehend in Deutsch gehalten, bedarf also kaum der Übersetzung ;-)
Für Dich massgebend sind die paar Zeilen unter 'Beurteilung/Vorläufiger Befund'.

Mit dieser Sache in der Aorta kennst Du dich besser aus, als die meisten PCa-Betroffenen.

*Aszites* ist nicht deutsch, aber Wikipedia erklärt das:



> Als *Aszites* bezeichnet man eine pathologische Ansammlung von freier Flüssigkeit in der  Bauchhöhle, genauer gesagt der Peritonealhöhle.


Das ist eine wohl vorübergehende Folge deiner neulichen Lymphadektomie.

Und zu den Bedauernswerten mit Harntransportstörungen gehöre ich seit 
zwei Stunden auch: Nerensteine (Nicht Diverkulitis, wie man seit Jahren 
glaubte als Ursache für meine wiedermal rezidivierenden Koliken).
Könnte sein, dass die erlittenen Schmerzen Grund meiner Überreaktion
auf den armen Jochen waren. Ich war da echt grantig.


Jetzt grad wieder etwas erholt,
grüss ich Dich und Brigitte,
im vollen Bewusstsein, den Hündchen noch je eine Portion der Delikatesse
von der Küste zu schulden.

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich bin etwas verwirrt.
Was soll ich denn nun machen?
Die Ärztin sagte gestern noch einmal, es bestehe kein Behandlungsbedarf.
Auch der Oberarzt ist der gleichen Meinung.

Lieber Konrad vielen Dank für die deutsch/deutsch Übersetzung!
Den Wasserbauch habe ich doch tatsächlich überlesen.
Gut, dass du doch noch etwas dazu geschrieben hast.
Gute Besserung für dich!
Wenn es nur Steine bei mir wären, würde ich die zertrümmern -, oder durch Medikamente auflösen lassen.

Die Ummantelung der Aorta ist mir verständlich.
Das Abwehrsystem schützt meine Aorta. Warum hat es die Prostata nicht geschützt?

Liebe Christine, vielleicht ist die MRT da etwas ungenauer, als das US?
Keine Ahnung, ich merke nichts von der "Problematik", habe keine Schmerzen.
Auf dem WC fühle ich mich auch wohl.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Laborwerte sind auch soweit OK.
Das gelegentliche Unwohlsein ist auch seit einigen Tagen finito, weg.
Kam wohl vom Wasserbauch oder der Seele . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aszites
so sieht mein Bauch aber nun nicht aus . . . :L&auml;cheln: 
Er ist zwar ein bisses gewölbt, aber nicht spektakulär.
Brigitte meint, die Luft muss erst einmal wieder rauß
die haben den Bauch bei der OP auf 10 psi/ATÜ aufgepumpt.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hat mich der Arzt der UNI angerufen, weil der Endbefund der MRT Untersuchung vorliegt.

Nach einer Konferenz der Ärzte in der UNI Kiel, ist man nun der Auffassung, dass es sich bei mir um eine im Anfangsstadium wieder aufflammende Retroperitonealfibrose handelt. Daher der Harnstau links.
Zwar wurde extra ein Facharzt für Fibrose-Erkrankungen hinzugezogen, 100 % sicher ist man sich aber nicht, deshalb wird die nachfolgende Therapie als  experimentell eingestuft.

Ich bekomme nun einen Behandlungsplan mit Rezept zugeschickt.
Geplant sind 3 Monate Kortison (Decortin H50) Einnahme, mit zusätzlichen Begleitmedikamenten, die die Nebenwirkungen eingrenzen.
Man hat sich auf die halbe Dosis, und auf eine verkürzte Zeit geeinigt, damit mein Pca  verlauf nicht beeinträchtigt wird.
In 3 Monaten ist eine MRT Verlaufskontrolle geplant.

Das ist nun unpassend, weil ich ja für den Sommer noch ein paar Bustouren geplant hatte.
Hohe Kortisongaben beeinträchtigen, so weit mir bekannt, die Fahrtauglichkeit.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

der Festgestellte Nierenstau konnte heute in meiner urologischen Praxis, von meinem Urologen, im Ultraschall nicht mehr nachgewiesen werden.
Das bedeutet, dass ich nach Rücksprache mit meiner Nephrologie UNI Kiel am Montag, d. 08.05.17 die Kortison-Therapie offensichtlich nicht durchführen muss.
Der Beginn wurde ja bereits wegen Postoperativ nach hinten verlegt.
Zum Glück, sage ich mal.

So, nun kann ich mich besser auf die für Juni geplante Bestrahlung vorbereiten.
Habe einen Termin bei Prof. Dunst.
http://www.uksh.de/nucmed-kiel/%C3%9...sstattung.html

http://www.uksh.de/strahlentherapie/...iel-p-114.html

Bei dieser Gelegenheit, Gruss an Uwe,  dessen Therapie offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich ist.
Was Dr. Osmonov damals über das neue Verfahren der Potenz berichtete, war tatsächlich seine bereits bekannte Operation, bei dem ein Implantat zum Einsatz kommt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Schön, lieber Hartmut, dass dein Ureter wieder offen ist.
hätt ich auch gerne, aber nun ist erst mal der Katheter drin,
zwickt und verursacht Blutungen, die wegen der Blutverdünnung
nicht abheilen wollen.

Da an der UKSH ist man Maschinentechnisch gut ausgerüstet!
Ich habe mittlerweile gelernt, dass der Strahlemann in der
Vorbesprechung skizziert, was man machen werde. Dann
kommt das Planungs-CT und er zeichnet dort seine Verschreibung
ein. Der Physiker macht dann Bestrahlungspläne mit verschiedenen
Verfahren und Maschinen, und wenn Du auf der Liege bist,
macht die Maschine was ganz anderes, als vorbesprochen.

Das muss nicht beunruhigen, sondern ist Zeichen einer
Optimierung der Behandlung, aufdass es bestens wirke.


Wohin sollen denn diese Bustouren gehen, mehrtägig?
Jedenfalls jetzt schon eine gute Fahrt!

Gruss aus dem gewittrigen Tessin,
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten aus dem Norden!!! Schicken euch beiden dir und Brigitte liebste Grüsse!

----------


## uwes2403

Dem schließe ich mich an....

Gruß nach Kühl.

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

heute hatten wir in sehr angenehmer Atmosphäre den Pressetermin in der UNI Kiel.
Näheres dazu später, wenn das Manuskript mein Einverständnis passiert hat.

Lieber Konrad, vielen Dank für deine Aufklärung im Vorwege. Der Ablauf hat mich sehr interessiert.
Meine Termine für die Bustouren (es sind seit 2 Jahren nur Tagesfahrten) haben sich erst einmal erledigt.
Die Ärzte drängen auf eine zeitnahe Bestrahlung.
Ich habe am Dienstag einen Termin direkt bei Prof. Dunst, dem Direktor der Strahlenabteilung.
Über die GKV Zugehörigkeit muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Für die Prostata -Abteilung der UNI Kiel  wäre ich ein Vorzeigepatient, der nur die beste Behandlung mit Einzelzimmer bekommt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Georg, ich konnte den Widerspruch von Prof. Jünemann klären.
Nach einer L-Knoten OP ist eine Bestrahlung mit einer niedrigen Dosierung fast sinnlos.
(Ich kenne die Strahlendosis nicht, daher wende ich die deutsche Sprache an)
Wenn aber nicht alle befallenen Knoten detektiert, bzw. entfernt wurden, so wie bei mir, ist eine Bestrahlung sinnvoll. Die wird dann auch mit einer höheren Dosis eingesetzt.

Na ja, ich bin gespannt. Die NW (Nebenwirkungen) sollen mit den neuen Geräten sehr gering sein.
Liebe Daniela, lieber Uwe, danke für Eure Postings!
Ich werde auf den Beitrag im Forum: Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen später darauf zurück kommen, wenn ich mehr Kenntnisse über das peruanisches Essen über meinem Freund aus Peru erfahre.
.
Bekannt ist ja, dass das Land wegen den (Kupfer und Blei) Minen dort drüben arge Probleme mit den Lebensmitteln haben.
Ich gehe aber einmal davon aus, dass diese 20-armigen Ungeheuer aus Spanien oder China kommen. Restaurantbesitzer in Spanien kaufen nur das günstigste.
Ich selbst esse gerne Tintenfische, aber lieber gegrillt oder frittiert.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Was verstehst du, liebe Daniela, überhaupt unter frisch kochen?
Ist es nicht heute alles frisch was in Deutschland in dem Supermarkt angeboten wird?
Na sicherlich. Die Struktur hat sich doch seit mind. 15 Jahren geändert.
Anlieferer fahren morgens um 4.00h zum Markt nach Hamburg.
Nun sage bitte nicht, du schneidest Paprika. Davon bekomme ich Sodbrennen.
Das Pulver (nicht aus China oder Peru) bekommt meinem Magen besser.

In meinem hohen Alter (ich werde in 15 Jahren 80 Jahre alt), muss ich nichts mehr Neues probieren. Mein Magen hat 64 Jahre Erfahrungen! *g*
Trotzdem freue ich mich auf das nächste Treffen in Spanien.
Das Restaurant suchen aber Brigitte und ich lieber aus, damit  M länger lebt, als ich.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

vielen Dank für die Erläuterung, schreibe bitte irgendwann mit wieviel Gy und wie oft Du bestrahlt wirst. Ansonsten alles Gute für die anstehende Bestrahlung! Mit regelmäßig Sport soll man die gegen Ende einsetzende Erschöpfung und andere Nebenwirkungen vermeiden können. Ganz aktuell wird Yoga empfohlen.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ganz aktuell wird Yoga empfohlen.


Hallo Georg,

wenn man sich mal die Übungen im folgenden Link anschaut: http://www.asanayoga.de/blog/category/yoga-uebungen/ wird einem schon schwindelig beim Betrachten. Kannst Du aus liegender oder auf dem Boden sitzender Stellung ohne Hilfe netter Menschen, also allein aufstehen? Der Sukhasana (Der Yoga Schneidersitz), das wäre doch was?

*"Ich habe keine besondere Begabung, sondern bin nur leidenschaftlich neugierig"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

frisch kochen heisst für mich: keine Konserven, eingelegte Zutaten (also gekaufte) Gläser, fertig vorgekochte Gerichte, nichts industriell verarbeitet, keine fertig gekaufte Sossen usw zu benutzen. Ich stelle mir alles selber her, koche Milch aus Sojabohnen, backe Brot (keine Fertigmischung) usw...das ist für mich frisch kochen :L&auml;cheln: 

Verstehe ich es richtig dass du früher bestrahlst wirst?

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

ja, ich mache Yoga und ich glaube dadurch bin ich beweglicher als ganz ohne Sport. Den Schneidersitz macht man auf einem Kissen und da ist das Aufstehen problemlos. Den Lotussitz können nur indische Yogalehrer. Auch an der Krähe scheitere ich. Aber es kommt nicht darauf an, dass die Übung schwer ist sondern dass man sich bewegt, streckt, dehnt und entspannt.

Ich kenne jemanden der während der Bestrahlung Leistungssport gemacht hat. Der Arzt sagte nach den sechs Wochen: Sie sehen aber gut aus! Von Erschöpfung durch die Bestrahlung natürlich keine Spur.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich kenne jemanden der während der Bestrahlung Leistungssport gemacht  hat. Der Arzt sagte nach den sechs Wochen: Sie sehen aber gut aus! Von  Erschöpfung durch die Bestrahlung natürlich keine Spur.


Georg,

bin 35 x mit Bus und Straßenbahn aus der Vorderpfalz hin und zurück zum Klinikum nach Mannheim zur Bestrahlung gefahren und bin dennoch zusätzlich täglich etliche Kilometer abgelaufen. Auch das Gerätetraining an meist 3 Tagen der Woche habe ich fortgesetzt. Nur mit dem Aufstehen vom Boden hapert es noch, obwohl ich das unter Zuhilfenahme von langen von der Decke hängenden Gummischläuchen unentwegt trainiere. Beim Aufstehen mit angewinkeltem Knie links oder rechts - lieber rechts - verspüre ich dann an den Zehen leichten Druckschmerz. Ab Montag ist da intensives Bodentraining angesagt und nicht mehr so dominierend mein geliebtes Krafttraining an den Geräten. Gut möglich, dass ich noch angezeigte spezielle Yoga-Übungen auf die Reihe bekomme. Learning by doing.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Zusammen,

ich versuche heute einmal nicht humorvoll zu schreiben, obwohl ich gute Laune habe.

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde Brigittes Radio-Jod Therapie kurzfristig abgesagt. Es gab eine Nachprüfung vom Tumorboard.
Dumm nur, dass Brigitte bereits die Spritzen zur Absenkung der Hormone bekommen hatte.
Nun dauert es längere Zeit, die Hormone mit ihren Tabletten ins Lot zu bringen.
Es ist trotzdem eine gute Nachricht die besser ist, als unser Steuerbescheid.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Liebe Daniela, ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, dass ich nicht peruanisch essen mag.
Wir gehen auch nicht in ein vietnamesisches Restaurant.
Nun weiß ich aber, was du unter frisch verstehst.
So ähnlich machen wir es auch. Die Kartoffeln werden immer frisch gekocht. Dazu gibt es dann fertige Sauce Hollandais.
Konserven ersetzen wir durch frische Tiefkühlkost.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Yoga Maestro, dass ich da nun, außer Schach spielen, Trampolin springen auch noch Yoga machen sollte, gefällt mir gar nicht.
Meine Nachbarin leitet eine Gruppe. Es sind aber nur Weibchen, keine Männchen, die da mitmachen. Ich wäre wohl der Hahn im Korb.

Zitat Konrad: 
Schön, lieber Hartmut, dass dein Ureter wieder offen ist.
hätt ich auch gerne, aber nun ist erst mal der Katheter drin,
zwickt und verursacht Blutungen, die wegen der Blutverdünnung
nicht abheilen wollen.

Lieber Konrad, da hatte ich wohl wegen der langfristigen Schiene Blödsinn geschrieben.
Der liebe Heribert wollte mich da bestimmt über eMail korrigieren.
Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben, schön, dass du mitliest, in der Hoffnung, dass er die Richtigstellung online schreibt.
Ich bin da nicht so empfindsam, wenn es der Aufklärung dient!
Wir sehen uns in deinem Thread  - ongoing (tread)  nicht Pfad, Faden oder Baumstruktur  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Uwe, Danke für deine guten Wünsche!
Du bist viel jünger als ich, deshalb freue ich mich mehr für dich, als für mich, wenn ich von dir etwas Positives lese.

So, nun war ich doch wieder lustig . . . 

Arbeitet hier jemand aus dem Forum beim Finanzamt?
Ich hasse diese Typen  :L&auml;cheln:   (siehe oben).

Lieber Harald, für dich habe ich heute keinen Kommentar.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald, für dich habe ich heute keinen Kommentar.


Das ist auch gut so; laufe ich doch ohnehin Gefahr der Selbstbeweihräucherung. Dabei hatte ich das die Bestrahlung betreffend in erster Linie so klar und deutlich formuliert, um vorab Georg und natürlich noch einige unschlüssige Forumsuser mehr für eine IGRT zu motivieren. Wenn mir das gelungen sein sollte, hat sich meine Beschreibung über 35 Tage Bestrahlung gelohnt.

*"Wer das Sagen hat, gerät in Gefahr, das Zuhören zu verlernen"*
(Norbert Blüm)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das ist auch gut so; laufe ich doch ohnehin Gefahr der Selbstbeweihräucherung. Dabei hatte ich das die Bestrahlung betreffend in erster Linie so klar und deutlich formuliert, um vorab Georg und natürlich noch einige unschlüssige Forumsuser mehr für eine IGRT zu motivieren. Wenn mir das gelungen sein sollte, hat sich meine Beschreibung über 35 Tage Bestrahlung gelohnt.
> Gruß Harald


*Ja, es hat sich gelohnt!*
Du bist eine große Hilfe für mich. Auch Georg, Konrad und all die anderen!
Ich habe ja auch noch viele andere auf meiner Seite.
Z.B. Günther, der bestimmt auch nicht nicht immer meiner Meinung ist.
Seine Worte, die er mir schreibt, sind mir aber sehr wichtig!

Lieber Harald, dieses Wort hatte ich gesucht, und auch gefunden.
https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Selbs...%C3%A4ucherung

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war heute bei Prof. Dunst, dem Leiter des Strahlengebäudes in der UNI Kiel.
Die Vorbereitung dauert gut 14 tage (Planung und erneutes PET).
Das bereits gemachte PET, wo demnächst, nach dem Widerspruchsverfahren eine Klage erfolgt, müsse ich auch nicht zahlen.
Dafür bekomme ich für meine Anwältin einen weiteren Arztbrief von ihm.

Für Georg:
Bestrahlt werde ich mit GY 50 mit dem neuen Gerät.
Leider keine verkürzte 3 Wochen, sondern 6 Wochen, weil die Dossierung reduziert wird.
Dann sollte es klappen.
Ich muss aber einräumen, dass ich um eine Flasche Champagner gewettet habe, weil er eine begleitende Hormontherapie (2 Monate) für besser hält.
ICH NICHT !
Und auch meine 3 Ärzte nicht  :L&auml;cheln: , weil sie der amerikanischen Studie nicht glauben.
Sie läuft noch keine 10 Jahre. Daher . . . . 

Heute ist der Pressebericht erschienen.
Das Foto von uns ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gut gelungen.
 . . . aber wer mag sich schon selbst leiden?  :L&auml;cheln: 
http://www.uksh.de/170510_pi_1000ste_davinciop.html

Ob ich wirklich der Tausendste war?
Na ja, ich war zumindest der Netteste  :L&auml;cheln: 

Hier einmal das Gerät, welches bei mir zur Anwendung kommt.
Leider sind hierfür längere Vorbereitungszeiten erforderlich.

Lieber Uwe, wie war es in der UNI Kiel (neues Strahlengebäude) mit der Parkmöglichkeit?
Hattest du Probleme?
Wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich eine Parkerleichterung (VIP-Karte) für einen bestimmten Parkplatz direkt hinter dem Gebäude.

*Kleine Update:*
Leider muss ich nun doch noch diese Kortison (50 mg) Therapie für 2 Monate machen.
Man war sich einig geworden, dass da doch noch Anfänge einer Fibrose (von 0.3 cm/ auf 0.7 cm sind.
Nicht am Ureter /Aorta, sondern hinten in den Leisten.
Daher, ich hatte nachts Schmerzen. War morgens in die Nephrologie gefahren.
Mein Verdacht auf Nierenstau hat sich zum Glück nicht bestätigt.
Da ist alles wieder frei. Nierenwerte sind auch stabil.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

den Bericht** find ich gut, sogar verlockend, selbst mal hinzufahren für eine
DaVinci-Lymphadenektomie, denn wie es scheint, hab ich nur eine einzelne 
Läsion, die nach PSMA-RLT und Knochenbestrahlung wieder rasch wächst.
Am Dienstag folgt ein PSMA-PET, und zwischenzeitlich befasst sich das 
Tumorboard mit meiner Frage, ob dieser Knoten trotz regionaler Strahlen-
vorbelastung durch zweimalige Cyberknife-Therapie bestrahlbar wäre.

Wenn Du mit Cortison Aussicht hast, diese Fibrose zu stoppen, lohnt es sich
wohl, die bekannten Nebenwirkungen in Kauf zu nehmen. Und es freut mich,
dass Du keinen Pigtail bzw. Harnleiterschiene brauchst. Dieser Schlauch
ist verdammt hinderlich und verurteilt mich zum Nichtstun in einem Garten
voller Frühlingsarbeiten, deren Erledigung eigentlich einer der Zwecke meines
Aufenthaltes im Süden ist.


Einiges, aber wohl leider nicht ganz Alles, wird gut!
Konrad 


**Mir gefällt euer Bild mit dem Professor. 
Die geänderte Haartracht steht Dir, und ihr Beide seht jünger aus, 
als damals auf dem dünnluftigen Berg!

----------


## Harald_1933

Und Hartmut hat wieder dieses schöne karierte Hemd an, was wir schon auf dem Säntis und später erneut in Fahrdorf zu sehen bekamen. Sportlich schick. Und immer die Lesebrille griffbereit im drunter befindlichen sportlichen Unterhemd.

P.S.: Korrektur: Das schöne Hemd auf dem Säntis hatte andere Karos.

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

> Lieber Uwe, wie war es in der UNI Kiel (neues Strahlengebäude) mit der Parkmöglichkeit?
> Hattest du Probleme?
> Wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich eine Parkerleichterung (VIP-Karte) für einen bestimmten Parkplatz direkt hinter dem Gebäude.


Moin Hartmut,

ich habe im Parkhaus ca. 100 m entfernt geparkt....keine Probleme. War allerdings recht früh am Morgen, als ich wieder wegfuhr, war alles voll.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und Hartmut hat wieder dieses schöne karierte Hemd an, was wir schon auf dem Säntis und später erneut in Fahrdorf zu sehen bekamen. Sportlich schick. Und immer die Lesebrille griffbereit im drunter befindlichen sportlichen Unterhemd.





> P.S.: Korrektur: Das schöne Hemd auf dem Säntis hatte andere Karos.
> Gruß Harald


. . . . . und Harald hat wieder sein schönes rotes Poloshirt an.
Ich bin ein Hemdenmuffel. Der arme Hartmut kann sich nur 2 sehr teure Hemden vom Tommy Hilfiger leisten. Da muss so ein Hemd auch mal über eine Modesaison hinaus durchhalten.
Von den gleichnamigen Unterhöschen habe ich aber mehr.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Schaue es dir noch einmal an.
Es ist von den 2 Hemden mein Lieblingshemd
http://www.uksh.de/170510_pi_1000ste_davinciop.html
(klick auf das bild, dann kannst du feinheiten des objektes erkennen)   -- (*I*)
Spaß bei Seite . . .

*"Zitat Konrad":* 


> Dieser Schlauch
> ist verdammt hinderlich und verurteilt mich zum Nichtstun in einem Garten


Das, lieber Konrad hatte ich dir bereits geschrieben.
Keine Verrenkungen, keine Berge besteigen.
Ich hatte es damals auf dem Boot in Spanien gemacht.
Klar, es geht, aber irgendwie schmerzhaft.

Sätestens in 6 Wochen bist du das Dingens wieder los.
Oder du bekommst eine Dauerschiene die nicht so oft getauscht werden muss.

Dein PSA gefällt mir gar nicht.
Ich weiß ja, dass er nach OP oder Bestrahlung erst einmal nur eine Richtung hat.
Wir sollten hoffen, dass nun erst einmal der PSA so bleibt, oder eine andere Richtung einschlägt.
Momentan ist die Verdoppelungszeit ja nicht ausreichend.
Erst, wenn sie verlängert wird, werde auch ich dir sagen, ob es eine gute Nachricht ist.
Du kennst dich mit der Berechnung viel besser aus.

Falls du es wünscht, werde ich dir gerne einen Termin bei Prof. Dunst vermitteln. (Das ist der Direktor der Strahlen-Klinik).
Ich habe sehr gute Kontakte zur UNI.
Das du bei uns übernachten kannst, weißt du ja.
Brigitte und ich freuen uns aber viel lieber, wenn es einen anderen Anlass dafür gebe.
Die Fahrt von uns nach kiel dauert 35 Minuten. Dafür hätten wir sogar ein Auto für dich, falls wir nicht frei sind.

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Hier hattest du folgendes geschrieben:



> Hartmut hatte neulich ähnliche Bilder gepostet und hatte
> demnach auch ähnliche Beschwerden.


https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8530#post98530

Nein, ich hatte keine Schmerzen. Ich hatte es gar nicht gemerkt.
Erst später hatte ich Schmerzen. Die Ursache war aber der Rücken.
Was ich nicht glauben wollte.
Es war aber zum Glück so.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Schaue es dir noch einmal an.
> Es ist von den 2 Hemden mein Lieblingshemd


Lieber Hartmut,

auch so eine blödsinnige Einlage um schöne oder oft getragene Lieblingshemden gehört zu einer dann eher entspannenden Diskussion. Und Du bist ja kein Spielverderber und verträgst als gestandener Seeman auch mal einen Knuff oder derben Spaß. Also setze ich zum Wochende noch etwas in Sachen blöde Bemerkungen hinzu: Warum gönnst Du Dir denn nicht ein IA-Spekuliereisen? Dann kannst Du doch eines davon einsparen bzw. auch verschenken. Ich weiß, dass Du nicht gern Fotos von Dir im Internet sehen möchtest, wobei Du bei Prof. Jünemann einen richtig ausgeruhten Eindruck gemacht hast. Selbst das unter dem Gürtel erschien mir bemerkenswert seit dem Säntis-Treff sich optisch zu Deinem Vorteil reduziert zu haben. Oder lag es an der eher vorteilhaften Haltung beim Foto-Shooting?

Im übrigen wünsche ich Dir auf Deinem weiteren Therapieweg alles Gute.

Herzliche Grüße nach Kiel

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

ich danke dir für dein Posting.
Du bist immer so frisch und ehrlich, - fast so wie ich?

Na ja, nun wo ich dich ein paar Jahre kenne, habe ich gelernt dich zu mögen.
Bevor ich dich gesehen hatte, warst du mir unsympathischer  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich mochte diese "Kaviarfresser" nicht, denn ich bin nur ein halber ... fresser .
Soll nun aber nicht heißen, wenn du mal Blödsinn geschrieben hattest, dass ich vergessen habe dich zu mögen  :L&auml;cheln: 

und Wenn der nette Reinhold (blöder Reinhold darf ich ja nicht mehr schreiben, dank Ralf  :L&auml;cheln: )  mal wieder böses schreibt, bekommt er was auf die Glocke.
 . . . oder er geht freiwillig auf seinen Schaukelstuhl.

Nun mal wieder zum ernst der Lage.



> Im übrigen wünsche ich Dir auf Deinem weiteren Therapieweg alles Gute.


Für diese Worte danke ich dir, so wie ich auch anderen Menschen danke, die sich um mich Gedanken machen (nicht nur übers Forum!

Auch wenn ich ein Seemann bin, der um sein Leben weniger angst hat.
Es gibt da so viele Aspekte, wofür sich das leben lohnt.
Ich nenne nur einmal meine Frau, meine Tochter und mein Schwager.
Wenn ich einmal nicht mehr da bin, wird das ganze seine Problematik bekommen.

So, genug gefaselt.

Gruss
Hartmut
Brigitte ist unterwegs, und ich bin im Kortisonrausch.
*
*PS:*Rastaman,*  keine sorge, ich kenne deinen (schneider)sitz.

ich war zwar nicht 1968 dabei, aber 1972 in USA bei den hippies und  blumenkinder in Chicago.
mit blümchenhose, sogar mit stufenhose. . . . . . 
für harald: das war damals modern, lieber harald.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Keine Verrenkungen, keine Berge besteigen.
> Ich hatte es damals auf dem Boot in Spanien gemacht.
> Klar, es geht, aber irgendwie schmerzhaft.
> 
> Spätestens in 6 Wochen bist du das Dingens wieder los.
> Oder du bekommst eine Dauerschiene die nicht so oft getauscht werden muss.


Danke für den Zuspruch. Es geht nicht um die Schmerzen, 
sondern um die Blutungen, die der Pigtail in der Niere verursacht,
wenn ich mich bewege. Koageln setzen dann den Schlauch zu, und
die nächste Nierenkolik bzw. der nächste Aufenthalt in der Notfall-
Abteilung ist programmiert. Also liege ich jetzt noch eine Woche
bewegungsarm rum, bis Biopsie und Spiegelung erfolgen können.
Ich glaube nicht an diese Ureterkarzinom-Geschichte, ein Stent oder
eine Laserr-Ablation oder beides zusammen sollte wohl reichen.





> Dein PSA gefällt mir gar nicht.


Blöd, dass ausgerechnet jetzt die PSA-VZ-Tabelle und -Grafik in meinem
myprostate-Account ausgefallen ist. Mir gefiel der PSA-Wert von Montag
schon besser. Eine verlängerte VZ kann der Beginn eines Abfalles sein.
Ich hatte bisher nach jeder Strahlentherapie einen kurzen, aber steilen Bump.





> Falls du es wünscht, werde ich dir gerne einen Termin bei Prof. Dunst vermitteln. 
> (Das ist der Direktor der Strahlen-Klinik).


Danke, lieber Hartmut.
Wir werden am Dienstag im PET sehen, was ansteht.
'Meine' Radioonkologie am Inselspital in Bern ist Weltklasse, und auch am 
KSSG hat Prof. Plasswilm zwei neue SBRT-fähige Maschinen bekommen.

Mich interessiert in Kiel viel mehr diese Lymphknoten-OP per daVinci von Dr. Osmonov.
Vor Jahren hatte Prof. Schostak meine Knoten als inoperabel bezeichnet, vielleicht
geht das mit einem Könner an der daVinci-Konsole eben doch?
Zu ihm und Prof. Jünemann hast Du als Jubiläumspatient ja beste Verbindungen.


Falls ich es mal nach Kiel schaffe, weiss ich, wo ich gut unterkomme.
Hiefür schon jetzt herzlichen Dank an Brigitte und dich.

Konrad



PS zu Modischem:
Auch ich trage oft karierte Henden, wie z.B. das orange-weiss-schwarze
Kurzarmhemd in meinem Avatarbild, das einst auf La Gomera so hübsch
 mit dieser roten Hibiskusblüte harmonierte.
Seit ich diese ADT-Spritzen bekomme, trage ich keine Poloshirts mehr, 
dazu ist mein Bauch zu rund geworden.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Auch ich trage oft karierte Hemden, wie z.B. das orange-weiss-schwarze
> Kurzarmhemd in meinem Avatarbild, das einst auf La Gomera so hübsch
> mit dieser roten Hibiskusblüte harmonierte.


 ja lieber Konrad, das trägst du bereits seit 2012.
Du bist sehr modisch! 

Das andere warten wir erst einmal ab.
Auch wenn du mich nun für verrückt erklärst, ich denke nicht, das da bei dir etwas "unbehandelbares" ist.
. . . oder nicht behandelbares. Es wird behandelbar sein.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut
. . . der nun seine cortison-tabletten fressen muss.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Mich interessiert in Kiel viel mehr diese Lymphknoten-OP per daVinci von Dr. Osmonov.
> Vor Jahren hatte Prof. Schostak meine Knoten als inoperabel bezeichnet, vielleicht
> geht das mit einem Könner an der daVinci-Konsole eben doch?


Ja Konrad, das kann der!
Der hat auch meine Fibrose gemeistert, wo normalerweise kein Arzt sich ran traut.
Er operiert auch im bestrahlten Gebiet.
Wir sollten es einmal prüfen lassen.
Alle Unterlagen vorab hinschicken, und mal gucken, was er meint.
Danach organisieren wir einen Termin (kannst du dann mit Brigitte tel. besprechen).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Der Herr seiner Sinne.*

Hoffentlich habe ich hier nun in meinem Kortisonrausch nicht zu viel Blödsinn vertickt.
So langsam gewöhne ich mich an die 50 mg Cortison. Der rausch lässt nach.
Die ersten hatte ich aus Frust mit Pernod u. Ricard  geschluckt.
Wenn schon, denn schon.
Am Freitag habe ich unter Kortisonrausch 2 neue Matratzen für unser franz. Bett  gekauft. Erst zu Hause bemerkte ich, dass die doppelt so hoch waren.
Nun haben wir ein Hochbett. Gut für den Rücken, wenn er mal schmerzt.
TV und Regale werden angepasst. Alles für Riesenmenschen, obwohl wir schrumpfen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Das Planungs- CT ist am 24.05.
Strahlung gibt es ab den 06.06. 13.00 h.
Danach PET/CT und Cyberknife gegen Überbleibsel, falls entdeckt, sagt Prof. Dunst.
Ich werde die Sonne und das Meer in dieser Zeit vermissen.

5 Seiten über mögliche NW habe ich bekommen.
Über Inkontinenz und Impotenz steht nichts.
Nur das sich die Haut röten kann, und ich als Spätfolge gelähmt sein könnte.
Es steht auch nichts über Blase voll  Darm leer.
Das würde bei mir sowieso nicht klappen, weil ich nur jeden 2. Tag kann.
Da kommt nur Luft.
Trotz Mutaflor, Macrogol, Lactulose Sirup und Flohsamen.

Gruss
hartmut
(nun ist die sonne weg)

----------


## Hvielemi

> 5 Seiten über mögliche NW habe ich bekommen.
> Über Inkontinenz und Impotenz steht nichts.
> Nur das sich die Haut röten kann, und ich als Spätfolge gelähmt sein könnte.
> Es steht auch nichts über Blase voll – Darm leer.
> 
> (nun ist die sonne weg)


Da muss nichts stehen über die Blase, Inkontinenz und Impotenz.
Es wird ja nicht deine Prostataloge bestrahlt, sondern Überbleibsel
von Lymphknoten weiter oben, wo Du operiert worden bist.

Die spätere Lähmung muss da stehen, weil das nicht zu 100%
ausgeschlossen ist, sondern lediglich zu 99.99%.


Ich wünsch dir die nötige Geduld unter der Höhensonne.
Konrad

(Hier scheint die Sonne noch, wird aber in etwa einer Stunde hinter
dem Monte Tamaro verschwinden, der seine Schneepracht vom
1. Mai schon wieder gänzlich verloren hat.)

----------


## Hartmut S

> Da muss nichts stehen über die Blase, Inkontinenz und Impotenz.
> Es wird ja nicht deine Prostataloge bestrahlt, sondern Überbleibsel
> von Lymphknoten weiter oben, wo Du operiert worden bist.


guten morgen lieber konrad,

vielen dank für deine ergänzende aufklärung!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> Für Georg:
> Bestrahlt werde ich mit GY 50 mit dem neuen Gerät.
> Leider keine verkürzte 3 Wochen, sondern 6 Wochen, weil die Dossierung reduziert wird.
> Dann sollte es klappen.
> Ich muss aber einräumen, dass ich um eine Flasche Champagner gewettet  habe, weil er eine begleitende Hormontherapie (2 Monate) für besser  hält.
> ICH NICHT !
> Und auch meine 3 Ärzte nicht , weil sie der amerikanischen Studie nicht glauben.
> Sie läuft noch keine 10 Jahre. Daher . . . .


Ich möchte aber Deinen Strahlentherapeuten unterstützen. Die drei Ärzten betrachten die Bestrahlung als Salvage Bestrahlung, sehen in die Leitlinie und dort wird keine begleitende Hormontherapie empfohlen.

Eine Salvage Bestrahlung richtet sich aber auf die Prostataloge mit höheren Dosen als 50 Gy. Die bei Dir vorgesehene Bestrahlung richtet sich aber gegen Mikrometastasen im Beckenbereich und da ist eine begleitende Hormontherapie sinnvoll. So schreiben:

LowRoad: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-nach-OP/page2
oder Marc G: "Bei auf die Prostataloge begrenztem Resttumorgewebe ist eine Bestrahlung  ohne Hormontherapie ausreichend. ........ Sind bereits Mikrometastasen vorhanden so ist eine alleinige Bestrahlung  der Prostataloge nicht hinreichend, es bedarf der Ergänzung um eine  Hormontherapie."

Es ist sinnvoll die Bestrahlung in ihrer Wirkung durch Hormontherapie zu unterstützen. Wenn die Dosis von 50 Gy nicht reicht entstehen Rezidive im bestrahlten Gebiet und diese sind kaum noch zu behandeln.

Hier zwei Studien die erklären wieso die Hormontherapie, wie allgemein bereits vielfach statistisch festgestellt, so gut die Bestrahlung unterstützt:
http://cancerdiscovery.aacrjournals....3/11/1222.long
http://cancerdiscovery.aacrjournals....11/1254?iss=11

Eine Bestrahlung soll die DNA der Tumorzellen zerstören um damit eine weitere Teilung zu verhindern. In den Studien wird dargestellt, dass die Androgenrezeptoren der Zelle Gene  zuführen, die die DNA schützen. Eine Bestrahlung stimuliert diese  Androgenrezeptoren und verstärkt damit deren schützende Funktion. Wenn  die Androgenrezeptoren aber durch eine Hormontherapie blockiert werden  bzw. kein Testosteron erhalten, so wird diese schützende Funktion  gestört. Soweit, vereinfacht dargestellt, das Prinzip.

Man kann die Hormontherapie auch mit Bicalutamid machen plus Tamoxifen gegen die Brustvergrößerung. Dann bleibt einem das Testosteron erhalten.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Georg,

vielen Dank, dass du mir noch einmal geantwortet hast.
Was du schreibst ist einleuchtend.  Es wird auch sehr verständlich von dir rübergebracht.
Das kannte ich aus dieser Sichtweite noch nicht.
Nun hast du mich sehr nachdenklich gemacht.
Ich werde mir morgen einmal alle Links genauer ansehen.




> Es ist sinnvoll die Bestrahlung in ihrer Wirkung durch Hormontherapie zu unterstützen. Wenn die Dosis von 50 Gy nicht reicht entstehen Rezidive im bestrahlten Gebiet und diese sind kaum noch zu behandeln.


Ups . . .




> Man kann die Hormontherapie auch mit Bicalutamid machen plus Tamoxifen gegen die Brustvergrößerung. Dann bleibt einem das Testosteron erhalten.


Bicalutamid wollte der Prof. mir für 3 Monate verordnen. Welche Menge, 50 mg oder mehr,  hatte ich nicht erfragt.
Tamoxifen sollte ich gegen meine Fibrose von meinem Nephrologen erhalten. Ich hatte Kortison vorgezogen, weil ich die von früher kannte.

Gut Georg, ich melde mich die nächsten Tage.
Ich rufe auch noch einmal meinen Prof. an.
Das Planungs CT ist für den 24.05. geplant.

Was mich stutzig machte ist folgendes:
Prof. Dunst sagte zu mir, wenn ich keinen Bica nehme, sehen wir uns um November wieder.
Nehme ich sie, sehen wir uns erst Ende nächsten Jahres wieder.
Was für einen Gewinn hätte ich danach . . . ?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich denke Prof. Dunst hat dies gesagt um Dich zu bewegen Bicalutamid zu nehmen. Die Aussage macht dann Sinn, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass irgendwelche Mikrometastasen irgendwann soweit gewachsen sind, dass sie wieder mit einem PSMA PET/CT zu sehen sind. Ohne Bicalutamid wäre nach dieser Aussage damit zu rechnen, dass diese im November wieder zu sehen sind und mit Bicalutamid erst Ende 2018. 

Ich denke aber die Lymphadenektomie in Verbindung mit einer Bestrahlung mit Bicalutamid sollte so wirksam sein, dass in dem behandelten Gebiet auch Ende 2018 noch keine Metastasen zu sehen sind. Allerdings können sie irgendwo außerhalb des behandelten Bereichs auftreten. Ich selbst würde dann versuchen diese mit CyberKnife zu zerstören.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen lieber Georg,

so wird der Arzt es sich wohl gedacht haben.




> . . . Allerdings können sie irgendwo außerhalb des behandelten Bereichs auftreten. Ich selbst würde dann versuchen diese mit CyberKnife zu zerstören.


Genau das hat er, nach einer erneuten PETCT später vor. Er hatte es mir auf dem Papier skizziert, welche Gefahr bestehen könnte.
Die UNI arbeitet auch mit dem CyberKnife Zentrum in Güstrow zusammen, deren Kosten dann die AOK übernimmt.

Die Diskussion im Link  habe ich mir durchgelesen.
Für eine begleitende 3 monatige AHT mit Bica wäre es wohl zu spät. Sie sollte mind. 2 Monate vorher beginnen. Mein Beginn der Bestrahlung ist der 06.06.17
Ich konnte aber im Link lesen, dass es auch Sinn macht, wenn die HT noch nach der Bestrahlung für 3 Monate eingesetzt wird.

Ich konnte auch lesen, dass es wirkliche Ergebnisse wohl erst in 12 Jahren geben wird. Das wäre für uns zu spät. 
Das die begleitende HT nicht in der Leitlinie aufgenommen ist, ist für mich nicht relevant.
Die hinken ja ständig hinterher (siehe z.B. beste Bildgebende Diagnose PSMA/PET-CT)

Bauchschmerzen bekomme ich bei dem Gedanken, dass sich dadurch bereits Resistenzen bilden können, und die später benötigte AHT nicht mehr wirkt.
Es ist ja der letzte Pfeil . . . , wie man es immer so schön bezeichnet, falls man nicht sowieso bereits immun dagegen ist.

Über eine Brustvergrößerung mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Auch ich habe vor der Jahrtausendwende futtermäßig (soweit damals bekannt) sehr gesund gelebt, und Sport getrieben.
Es ging soweit, dass ich mir die Brust 2001 operieren lassen musste.
Hier wurden gleichzeitig beide Brustdrüsen entfernt. (Ich hatte einmal berichtet, nachdem ich den Sport verteufelte).
Alles richtig gemacht, und trotzdem krank!?
Heute turne ich nur noch beim Camping, auf dem Boot und im Garten zum rasenmähen  rum, und esse offensichtlich viel Ungesundes.

Ich werde zusammen mit Brigitte am 24.05.17 noch einmal unverbindlich mit dem Prof. sprechen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,
lieber Georg,

heute hatte ich das Planungs-CT.
Dem Arzt hatte ich gesagt, er möge doch bitte beachten, dass sich durch die Cortisone mein Körper verformt hat.
Er meinte nur, die Organe bleiben aber dort, wo sie immer sind, und schmunzelte.

Wegen der begleitenden HT, wurden meine Unterlagen per Netz nach  Lübeck gesendet.
Die begl. HT ist umstritten. (so gerne ich auch LowRoads Berichte lese).

Brigitte hat einen neuen Termin bei Prof. Dunst für Freitag erhalten.
Die Entscheidung kommt dann aus der UNI Lübeck.
Der Arzt will vermutlich auf Nummer sicher gehen, weil ich als Vorzeigepatient auch noch in 10 Jahren leben sollte  :L&auml;cheln: 
Sonst gibt es einen Nachruf in der Presse. Nicht so schön für den lieben Hartmut und der UNI.

Wegen der Kortisone hat er keine bedenken.
Beide Medis gehen ja nur auf das Herz.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

auch ich wünsche natürlich, dass Du noch in 10 Jahren lebst. Danach muss Du auch noch nicht tot umfallen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich hätte dem Arzt gesagt, dass Prostata und Darm sich schon bewegen. Aber mit solchen Gegenpositionen mache ich mir meist keine Freunde.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich hätte dem Arzt gesagt, dass Prostata und Darm sich schon bewegen. Aber mit solchen Gegenpositionen mache ich mir meist keine Freunde.


Das er die unsichtbare Prostata nicht findet verstehe ich. Sie ist ja weg. 
Das der bewegte Darm noch vorhanden ist, hatte ich nicht gesagt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich hatte es einmal (vom Darm) von dir gelesen.
Ist eigentlich logisch.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe da noch eine Frage, die mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.

*Ist die untere Kenzeichnung (A) - (unterhalb des Hosenbundes) korrekt?*
Die Protata-Loge ist seit RPE / 04.2013 Krebsfrei
Keine Anreicherungen im PSMA/PET-CT

Konrad hatte dazu folgendes geschrieben:



> Nebenwirkungen:
> Da muss nichts stehen über die Blase, Inkontinenz und Impotenz.
> *Es wird ja nicht deine Prostataloge bestrahlt, sondern Überbleibsel
> von Lymphknoten weiter oben, wo Du operiert worden bist*.



Symbolfoto:  j. v. Blichenberg /Kiel


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh Mann, Hartmut, hast Du einen Traum-Body!
Nur untenrum erscheint das etwas diffus.

Was das A bedeute, weiss ich nicht. Aber ich tippe mal auf A für
*anterior,* Vorderseite, im Gegensatz zu P für _posterior_, am Po.
Das wird verwendet wie die bekannten R und L, die ich immer
wieder verwechsle (Bei A und P hab ich kein solches Problem)



Eingetragen sind die wohl mit brauner Tusche an deinem Körper 
angebrachten Zielmarken, mit denen Dich die MTRAs
jeweils so auf dem Bestrahlungstisch lagern, dass das Laser-
fadenkreuz oberhalb des Nabels liegt.
Wie vermutet weit weg von gewissen Nervenbündeln!


Kannst Brigittes Bedenken beruhigen ... ;-))
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber konrad,

es kommt anders als man denkt.

prof. dunst wollte unbedingt, dass brigitte mich noch mal in sein büro holt.
da spielten auch 30 km fahrt keine rolle.
sorry für meine frage!
es ist geklärt. unten wird nicht bestrahlt.
es sind nur markierungen.

was aus dem gespräch geworden ist (105 min)!, berichte ich später.

das A war nur mein eigenes zeichen, damit gemeint war, welchen strich ich meinte.
ja, einen blauen dünnen stift habe ich mitbekommen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

so, hier der Bericht:

ich sollte die begleitende HT machen, denn . . .

Prof. Dunst berücksichtigt gerne die Meinung seiner Patienten.
In meinen Fall rät er mir aber dringend, das wegen meiner Fibrose zu machen.

*Fakt ist:*
Die Bestrahlung wird 2 Monate verschoben.
Ab Morgen 1 X 50 mg Bicalutamid /Tag für 2 Monate.
Nach 2 Monaten Kontrolle.
Nach Ergebnis ggf. erhöhen auf 100 mg für weitere 1,5 Monate.
Dann aber nichts mehr machen, sondern nur noch die  Bestrahlung abwarten, die dann am 07.08.17 anfängt.
Nach 4 Wochen dann ein neues PET.
Gucken, was los ist, und ggf. noch einmal 2 Wochen bestrahlen.
Danach gezielt per Cyberknife evtl. Metastasen angehen, woran er aber nicht glaubt.

Das ist der ½ Jahresplan bei mir.
Er wünscht mir für Spanien einen guten Urlaub.
Soll heissen: Kein Verlust der Lebensqualität.
Na ja, wer weiß

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Update

Hallo,

ich komme mir nun ein wenig blöd vor, weil ich jedes Mal etwas anderes schreibe.
Aber es ist, so wie es ist.

Ich bekam heute eine weitere Nachricht, dass Kiel und Lübeck entschieden haben, dass ich keine Bica, sprich, AHT nehmen soll.
Wörtlich:
Wir würde erst die geplante Bestrahlung durchführen lassen, erst danach den PSA Verlauf anschauen, erst danach entscheiden ob eine ADT  Behandlung notwendig ist.
 
Ich mache es nun so. freue mich sogar.
Nun hatten wir ja die Bestrahlung verschoben.
Mal gucken, was wir nun machen.

Sorry, lieber Georg, nun hattest du dir mit mir so viel Mühe gemacht.
Und dann schlage ich dir das nun vor dem Kopp.
Das gefällt wohl auch Andreas nicht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

Andi und ich sind der Meinung, dass es vorteilhaft ist eine Bestrahlung mit einer Hormontherapie zu verbinden. Dies ist für eine Erstbestrahlung auch unumstritten. Allerdings gilt dies derzeit nicht für eine Salvagebestrahlung. Dies macht zwar logisch für mich keinen Sinn da es die gleiche Bestrahlung ist, aber die von der Leitlinie akzeptierten Statistiken konnten in diesem Fall noch keinen Vorteil nachweisen. Das dauert wohl noch.

Ich denke, da musst Du jetzt die Ärzte machen lassen.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich habe mir die Sache nochmal überlegt und halte dies für keine gute Entscheidung. Du kannst ja fragen, wie lange Du Hormontherapie machen sollst, wenn der PSA Wert wieder steigt. Ich fürchte, dass heißt dann für immer, mindestens jedoch drei Jahre.

Bei Dir ist es ja keine eigentliche Salvage Bestrahlung, da bereits Metastasen sichtbar waren. Daher sollte man nicht auf die adjuvante Hormontherapie verzichten.

Ich würde dem Rat von Prof. Dunst folgen und zur Sicherheit die Wirkung der Bestrahlung mit einer begleitenden Bicalutamid Therapie verstärken. Dass dies falsch ist wird Dir kein Arzt bestätigen, man hofft derzeit nur auch ohne auszukommen. Diese ADT sind dann nur 8 Monate und ohne Testosteronentzug. Du kannst ja sagen, Prof. Dunst wäre so überzeugend gewesen, dass Du das jetzt so machen willst. 

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

ich hatte heute kurzfristig einen Termin bei meinem Urologen Prof. Seif.
Nun sind die Würfel tatsächlich gefallen.

Keine Bica., - keine begleitende HT!
Nun sind sich alle einig, inkl. des Tumorboards,  außer Prof. Dunst.
Man will die Früchte der OP ernten, und genau sehen, ob die Bestrahlung etwas ohne AHT bringt.
Dr. Osmonov u. Prof. Jünemann sind überzeugt davon.

Prof. Seif möchte auch in 4, 8 oder 10 Jahren für mich eine Therapiemöglichkeit haben. So wörtlich.
Falls der PSA in den nächsten Wochen sehr stark hoch geht (er sprach hier von 4,0 oder gar 10, ng/ml, musste erneut gesprochen werden.
Das wird aber nicht der Fall sein.
Derzeit liegt er in der UNI bei 1.73 (Fremdlabor). Mein Labor liegt darunter.
Wir haben heute noch einmal gemessen.

Lieber Georg, ich möchte mich für deine Bemühungen noch einmal herzlich bedanken!
Gerade, weil ich Dösbaddel so wankelmütig war.
Der Termin zur Bestrahlung wird nun in der nächsten Woche noch einmal neu vergeben.

Gut, dass ich mich noch nicht gewaschen habe (wegen der Vermessung). 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> .... außer Prof. Dunst


 und Georg  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg!

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Prof. Dunst
> 
> . . . . . und Georg *g*



ja, richtig Georg.
. . . . und noch viele andere Ärzte und ein paar User befürworten es.
Ich habe seit der Entscheidung über die RPE im März 2013, nicht wieder so viel gegrübelt, wie in den letzten Wochen.

Ich versuche einmal wieder ehrlich zu sein, dass ich auch bedenken hatte, dass der letzte Funken der Sexualität durch die AHT verschwindet. Auch wenn 3 Monate AHT nicht so gravierend sein sollen.
Ich habe seit der RPE Schwierigkeiten.
Es klappt bei mir nur noch mit der berühmten blauen Pille. Die Lust wird auch immer weniger.
Brigitte und ich sind zwar nicht mehr so Sexhungrig, wie früher, aber manchmal haben wir dann doch noch etwas Spaß.

Damals stand ich vor der Wahl, Sex oder Leben.
Ich hatte mich natürlich nach kurzer Zeit für das Leben entschieden, und damit gerechnet, dass da gar nichts mehr läuft.
Ich hatte nichts mehr erwartet.
Nun sollte ich doch genauso denken?!
Das habe ich nun nicht gemacht, weil sich die Zeiten geändert haben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

Der neue Termin zur Bestrahlung steht fest.
Ein neues Planungs-CT wird am 16.06.17 erstellt.
Ab 21.06.17 erfolgt die IMRT Bestrahlung.

In Sachen Kostenübernahme PET tut sich auch etwas.
Ich will ja erreichen, dass auch andere Betroffene von einem eventuellen Grundsatzurteil profitieren. Das mit der Leitlinie dauert mir zu lange. Mal gucken . . .
Dazu später mehr.

Meine Anwältin und ihre Kollegen waren bereits in anderen Sachen ziemlich erfolgreich.
https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/lg...ig_085200.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Hartmut's Erkrankungen*

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-Hartmut/page3

Aktuell: Clusterkopfschmerzen, M. Ormond, Pca

Keine Panik, mir geht es trotzdem gut.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

Vielleicht hilft dir das Hartmut:

Haralds (flüstemanns) Erkrankungen
- chronische Niereninsuffizienz, letzter Stand: GfR 17, Krea 4,7
- Lungenemphysem, FEV 1 bei 45% (COPD, körperliche tätigkeiten defacto Null, frage mal wie ich Geschlechtsverkehr mache)
- Diabetes mal wieder rauf auf 9.2 Langzeit, 30 einheiten Basal
- aber PSA 0,22; Testosteron (leider noch immer so weit unten, daher noch kein PSMA-PET-CT) 0,33
- was fehlt noch? 



...............Geld. 

Aber meine Rente ist sicher (628,38  ab 01.12.2017).

Wie sagt Konrad immer: carpe diem

lg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Vielleicht hilft dir das Hartmut:
> 
> Haralds (flüstemanns) Erkrankungen
> - chronische Niereninsuffizienz, letzter Stand: GfR 17, Krea 4,7
> - Lungenemphysem, FEV 1 bei 45% (COPD, körperliche tätigkeiten defacto Null, frage mal wie ich Geschlechtsverkehr mache)
> - Diabetes mal wieder rauf auf 9.2 Langzeit, 30 einheiten Basal
> - aber PSA 0,22; Testosteron (leider noch immer so weit unten, daher noch kein PSMA-PET-CT) 0,33
> - was fehlt noch? 
> 
> ...


Au weia, lieber Harald,

und das nach dem ganzen Aufwand und die Hektik um die Protonen-Radiatio. Es ehrt Dich, dass Du mittlerweile wieder unter den irgendwie anders therapierten Betroffenen ohne zu mullen und ohne zu knullen weilst.

Herzliche Grüße vom Harald Jahrgang 1933

----------


## flüstermann

ja, momentan bin ich etwas angefressen ob der Begleitumstände aller Dinge, was mich den PC fast vergessen läßt (zumal ich nur noch mit der Blase kämpfe, diese will nicht immer so wie ich will und die Tamsulosin haben zuviel Nebenwirkungen bei mir).

Die Rentenverschei..erung behauptet das zwei Jahre (meine Praktikumszeit nach der Schule) fehlen, wo soll ich die denn jetzt herkriegen, diese Firma gibt es seit 40 Jahren nciht mehr, das Versorgungsamt steht mir zu meinen 100% das aG zu, jedoch ohne blaue Rollstuhlfahrerkarte (obwohl nach bayrischen Versorgungsausgleich dies sein sollte) und die Rentenversicherung will einen EK-Nachweis für nach Rentenbeginn, um sich vor der Beitragsrückerstattung drücken zu können (bin selbstständig und bleibe es auch über den Rentenbeginn hinaus, somit Doppeleinzahler bei der Krankenversicherung, womit mir eigentlich die Beitragsrückerstattung zustehen müsste)

Daher etwas leicht in Kampfstimmung.

lg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Die Rentenverschei..erung behauptet das zwei Jahre (meine Praktikumszeit nach der Schule) fehlen, wo soll ich die denn jetzt herkriegen, diese Firma gibt es seit 40 Jahren nciht mehr,......


Moin Harald (flüstermann),

frag doch einmal bei der Handelskammer nach, die bewahren Daten 30 Jahre, und oft darüber hinaus auf.
Mir fehlten auch 2 Jahre Ausbildungszeiten. Die IHK führt da irgendwelche Listen.
Bei mir wurden durch Bescheinigung zumindest die Pflichtbeiträge bei der Knappschaft-Bahn-See anerkannt.

Gruss
Hartmut,
der nun bei 20 mg Cortison liegt.
Georg, mein Geist müsste wieder frei sein.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## HGROES

Ich habe so gemacht ...

----------


## flüstermann

ui,

da bin ich baff!

Danke Leute, man lernt eben nie aus.

lg
ein erfreuter Flüstermann

----------


## Hartmut S

> lg
> ein erfreuter Flüstermann


ja, das freut uns auch!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ein gut gelaunter Harald ist besser als ein schlecht gelaunter.
Das kenne ich aber auch von mir selbst . . . . 

Versuche es einfach. 
Bei mir haben die 2 Jahre ca. 18 Euronen mehr gebracht im Monat.
Wenn wir das dann bis zum Alter v. 96 hochrechnen, ist es eine ganze Menge.  :L&auml;cheln: 
ich weiss nicht, wie Praktikum oder Lehrzeiten berechnet werden, aber irgendwie werden die "gut" berechnet.

So, nun bereite ich mich für Dienstag auf dem neuen Scan vor.
Am 21.06. beginnt dann die Bestrahlung für 1 Monat (mit neuem Gerät).
Hoffentlich versäume ich nicht zu viel von der Kieler Woche.
Wir mögen so gerne diese alten Pilze mit Sahnesoße, die es auf dem Europamarkt gibt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

@ Hartmut,

da du ja ein alter Seebär bist und auch "dort oben" zuhause, kannst du mir vielleicht einen Tip geben:
- da ich eine Kur bekommen soll (Wahnsinn, meine Erste!) und man sich ja eine "anscheinend" aussuchen kann, wäre mein Wunsch die Ostsee, wegen der Luft. Zugleich würde ich natürlich gerne auch meine weiteren Baustellen dabei mit abgedeckt haben (Diabetes, Niere und natürlich die PC-Nachsorge, wenn schon).

Kennst du da evtl. eine Einrichtung welche dieses Spektrum abdeckt (natürlich gilt diese Frage auch für Andere)?

Und ich will bewußt an die Ostsee, da momentan die COPD meine größte Beeinträchtigung darstellt.

Danke im voraus und sorry wegen dem Mißbrauches deines  Treads, Hartmut!

lg

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Harald,

ich würde da mal anklopfen: http://www.rehaklinik-usedom.de/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Danke im voraus und sorry wegen dem Mißbrauches deines Treads, Hartmut!


Oh nein, da gibt es manchmal wichtigere Dinge, als die meiner Wenigkeit, die woanders nicht auf die schnelle reinpassen.

Die beste REHA Klinik ist nach meiner Auffassung in Damp 2000
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoFMm0yrcBY

http://www.helios-kliniken.de/klinik...ehaklinik.html

Leider wird hier nicht alles weitere abgedeckt. Insbesondere nicht der Pca,  Diabetes, Niere.
Ruf dort trotzdem einmal an. Die Zeiten ändern sich ja.
Ich war vor sehr vielen Jahren einmal in Damp zur kur.
Hatte dort noch mein Boot im Hafen.
Für mich war es natürlich sehr schön, wenn wir im Sommer bis 22.00h noch einmal ein Bier auf dem Boot trinken durften.

Ach ja:
Dieses "@hartmut" finde ich sehr unpersönlich.
Diese "Computersprache" wurde früher einmal in den Anfangszeiten für Telekom-Foren benutzt.
Schreibe lieber "Hallo Hartmut, lieber Hartmut oder lieber Dussel.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Leider kann ich dir nun aber  nicht mehr sagen, dass ich nicht mehr rauche.




> ich würde da mal anklopfen: http://www.rehaklinik-usedom.de/


Lieber Harald, dort planen wir unser neues Boot, wenn wir in Spanien in ein paar Jahren aufhören. 
Es steht bereits vorm Haus auf Trailer. Der Liegeplatz fehlt noch. 2 wären zu teuer.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Es ging doch primär um COPD https://www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de/.../was-ist-copd/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es ging doch primär um COPD https://www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de/.../was-ist-copd/


ja, die Luft ist dort sehr gut.
Klinik /REHA für COPD:
http://www.rehakliniken.de/helios-rehaklinik-damp/11712

Brigitte hat die Erkrankung ja auch, aber noch ohne Farben-Einstufung.

Unser Nachläufer für Usedom (noch nicht bezahlt)  :L&auml;cheln: 
Keine 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?9955-Test-Hartmut&p=99542#post99542

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

danke Leute,

werde ich mal reinschnüffeln und für den
_lieben_ 
Hartmut:
- ich gelobe Besserung (was ist denn das fürn deutsch?)

Bedauerlich finde ich das mit dem Rauchen. 

Und das mit deinem Boot: wer weiß, vielleicht klappt es ja mal!

lg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Bedauerlich finde ich das mit dem Rauchen.


Ich habe ja nun ab den 21.06. die Bestrahlungstherapie. Da ist das Rauchen nicht angezeigt.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es danach weiterhin nicht zu rauchen.

Viel rauche ich nicht mehr.
Nur in Geselligkeit, oder wenn ich nervös bin.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

... und wenn Du nicht in Geselligkeit bist, wirst Du nervös...

In dem Sinne

WernerE

----------


## flüstermann

OT,
_mein lieber Hartmut_,

was ist das denn für ein schönes Wassergefährt!
PS, Wasserverdrängung?
Hintergrund: war Wasserpionier und habe Schein bis 400 PS (M-Boot, sowie Fährenführer, Aubo und Sturmboot, war, ist aber alles Binnengewässer).

Brauchst du keinen Maschinisten?

lg
(nur etwas neidisch und sabbernd)

----------


## Hartmut S

Nur kurz.

Das Boot ist 25 Jahre alt, 7 m lang, 2.50 breit, wiegt 1,7 t
Der Motor muss erneuert werden.
Es soll auch nur für Deutschland in Verbindung mit einem Campingwagen, Platz der Ostsee, sein.
Unser richtiges10 m Boot liegt seit 15 Jahren in Spanien im Hafen von Alicante.
Dort verbringen wir 2 Mal im Jahr unsere Freizeit für jeweils 4-6 Wochen, je nach Gesundheitszustand und Arzt sowie Arbeitstermine in Deutschland.

Derzeit muss alles warten, wegen meiner Bestrahlung.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

kurze Info:
- die Copd hat zugeschlagen, bin seit Donnerstag (schöner Feiertag)im Krankenhaus, jetzt wieder relativ stabil, aber FEV 1 nur noch bei 33% und Sauerstoff mittels Brille
- Kur wird jetzt hier vom KH aus "beschleunigt"
- Damp hat mich abgelehnt, bin zu schwer vorbeschädigt und sie sind nicht für schwere Copd Fälle eingerichtet
- Anfrage usedom läuft noch

lg

----------


## Hartmut S

*Auch nur kurz:* 

Moin lieber Wasserpionier,
das ist ja doof!

Ich wünsche dir eine schnelle Besserung!
Falls ich mich nicht täusche ist es der Schwergrad III 
Es geht aber noch höher . . . .

Ich verleihe dir unser Abzeichen:


Ich bin ab Montag bei 5 mg Cortison.
Am 21.ten eine erneute MRT Untersuchung und danach die 1. Bestrahlung.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

ja lieber Hartmut,

es geht noch "tiefer", unter FEV 1 von 30 ist man Klasse 4 und mit dauernd O² dann Klasse 5!

Nur mit 33% bin ich da nicht weit weg (und gestern hatte ich dauernd O², nun geht es zumindest ohne, aber nach 25 m bin ich platt).

Und die Cortisongabe bei mir beschert mir wiede Zucker Werte über 400, habe heute schon 120 Einheiten gespritzt.

Bezüglich deiner Bestrahlung drücke ich dir die Daumen (du kennst aber meine Meinung zu Bestrahlungen? Protonen - mehr sage ich nicht, sonst geht hier wieder der shitstorm los!

Grüße vom wieder aufwärts gehenden (meine Frau sagt: Unkraut vergeht nicht)

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> . . . . du kennst aber meine Meinung zu Bestrahlungen? Protonen - mehr sage ich nicht, sonst geht hier wieder der shitstorm los!


Liebes Unkraut,

nein, ich hatte nur einmal geschrieben, dass Du das nun nicht jedem sofort empfehlen solltest.
Ansonsten hatte ich nur geschrieben, dass das in Deiner Situation die beste Behandlung war für Dich.

Ich könnte mir diese Behandlung gar nicht leisten. Bin AOK Nord versichert.
Die AOK wollte ja nicht einmal das PET zahlen , für das ich klagen muss.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

laut Rinecker werden auch AOKs anderer Bundesländer akzeptiert, bzw. genehmigt (und ab 2018 ist es Geschichte, da dann KK-Leistung, wie mir das RPTC mitteilte vor kurzem)

und natürlich weiß ich noch, das du wegen Protonen nicht mit mir im Clinch warst, zudem bin ich "aufgeklärt" worden was medizinische "Ratschläge" hier angeht.

Und die AOK Bayern zahlt anstaltslos meine PSMA-PET-CT, sobald ich sie machen kann.

Gruß an die Küste, bin immer noch auf Suche nach ner Kurklinik

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Flüstermann:


> laut Rinecker werden auch AOKs anderer Bundesländer akzeptiert, bzw. genehmigt (und ab 2018 ist es Geschichte, da dann KK-Leistung, wie mir das RPTC mitteilte vor kurzem)
> und natürlich weiß ich noch, das du wegen Protonen nicht mit mir im Clinch warst, zudem bin ich "aufgeklärt" worden was medizinische "Ratschläge" hier angeht.


Lieber Harald,

ich habe heute mit der Klinikleitung gesprochen.
Da ich ja nun mehr oder weniger in der Öffentlichkeit stehe, möchte die Klinik für mich nur das Beste.

Protonen sind nichts für mich. Warum, habe ich nicht richtig verstanden.
Ich glaube, weil ich keine Prostata mehr habe, und die Loge bei mir frei von Krebs ist. . . .
Ich bekomme ja schon die Bestrahlung mit den neuen Gerät.
Evtl. Mehrkosten übernimmt die UNI.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich meine die Protonenbestrahlung kann man einsetzen um eine befallene Prostata zu bestrahlen, eventuell auch für große Metastasen. Bei Dir sollen aber wohl die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt werden da man dort mit Mikrometastasen rechnet, sie aber noch nicht sehen kann. Das dürfte wirklich nichts für Protonenbestrahlung sein.

Ich wollte mich in Essen mit Protonen bestrahlen lassen und da hat man sofort abgelehnt wegen vorhandener Lymphknotenmetastasen. Inzwischen ist man davon wohl abgerückt, es dürfte aber nach wie vor schwierig für Protonenbestrahlung sein.

Georg

----------


## flüstermann

Tja Leute,

bei mir wurden die Lymphknoten aber mitbestrahlt und zwar effektiv, wie die Nachuntersuchungen ergaben!

Woran liegts?

RPTC doch die Protonenspezialisten?

Und so zielgerichtet wie Spot-Scanning kann keine herkömmliche Radiatio sein, schon mal physikalisch betrachtet, sagt mir mein technisches Verständnis.

Aber ist nur meine Überzeugung, welche sich auch nachlesen lässt, nicht nur im RPTC-Werbeseitchen, auch bei Wikipedia usw.!

Aber damit genug, es ist jeden seine eigene Entscheidung (und sollte auch seine, nicht die eines Arztes sein).

Mein momentaner Stand: Luft wieder soweit stabil, das ich ohne O² schon rumlaufe, jetzt sind die Folgeuntersuchungen dran (ECHO, CT, LUFU, Betablocker da Herz zu schnell -Puls bei 125 und Röntgen in Schichttechnik, also volles Laufprogramm -werde aber noch gerollt!)

lg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Bei Dir sollen aber wohl die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt werden da man dort mit Mikrometastasen rechnet, sie aber noch nicht sehen kann. Das dürfte wirklich nichts für Protonenbestrahlung sein.


Tja lieber Georg,

so ist es.
Konrad hatte es auch bereits in meinem Tread berichtet.

ich bin sehr froh, dass du das geschrieben hast!




> Mein momentaner Stand: Luft wieder soweit stabil, das ich ohne O² schon rumlaufe, jetzt sind die Folgeuntersuchungen dran (ECHO, CT, LUFU, Betablocker da Herz zu schnell -Puls bei 125 und Röntgen in Schichttechnik, also volles Laufprogramm -werde aber noch gerollt!)


Lieber Harald, es wird schon.
Ich freue mich, dass es dir wieder besser geh!
Luftnot ist scheiße.
Auch das Herz wird schon wieder . . . .

bist du noch in der Klinik?
Kannst ruhig hier antworten, ich liebe meinen T(h)read auch so . . . oder auch nicht?!
Das Leben ist wichtiger, als irgendwelche Forengepflogenheiten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

noch im KH und schon sehr beliebt (bin eben ein guter lieber schöner -ok, höre auf, bevor jemand neidisch wird) ;-)

Nun soll meine Herzfrequenz (um die 125!!) durch Betablocker unter 100 gebracht werden, dabei muss aber vor und hinterher immer eine Luftdruckkammer gemacht werden um nicht wieder eine Exazerbation auszulösen -wie ich mich darauf freue, kann nur verstehen, wer mit 33% in so ner Kammer sitzt und geprüft wird, letztens zweimal gebrochen).
Obwohl mein Empfinden ist, das die 33% Vergangenheit sind, bin schon relativ wieder mobil (500m Gehstrecke packe ich schon wieder, zwar langsam aber ohne Pause - ist gut!)

War meine 3. Exa innerhalb eines Jahres, darum möchte ich nun mal richtig durchgecheckt werden, um rechtzeitig gegensteuern zu können (weiß das die COPD nicht heilbar ist, aber zumindest streckbar, was bei mir im letzten Jahr nicht funktionierte, war ist eher umgekehrt.

Denke aber, das krieg ich auch noch in den Griff!

lg und wie warm ist die Ostsee?

----------


## Hartmut S

> noch im KH und schon sehr beliebt (bin eben ein guter lieber schöner -ok, höre auf, bevor jemand neidisch wird) ;-)


und ich dachte immer, ich wäre mit meinem Kortison-Boddy der schönste . . .



> lg und wie warm ist die Ostsee?



Kein Kommentar. Bin lieber in Spanien.




> Nun soll meine Herzfrequenz (um die 125!!) durch Betablocker unter 100 gebracht werden, dabei muss aber vor und hinterher immer eine Luftdruckkammer gemacht werden um nicht wieder eine Exazerbation auszulösen


Da verstehe ich nicht viel von.
Ich weiss nur, dass Brigitte auch etwas gegen die hohe H- Frequenz nimmt.
Ihr COPD wurde ja nicht klassifiziert. - Zum Glück nicht  . . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

Hartmut,

nach den Bildern die ich von dir kenne, biste kein Mann, und schon gar kein Schöner, so ganz ohne Bauch ;-)

Harald mit den 5 Kilos wieder drauf, die während der exa verloren gingen (in Bayern: ein Mann ohne Bauch ist ein Krüppel, und ne Wampe signalisiert nen gutmütigen Mann!!)

In diesem Sinne: guten Appetit, Hartmut!

lg

----------


## Hartmut S

> nach den Bildern die ich von dir kenne, biste kein Mann, und schon gar kein Schöner, so ganz ohne Bauch ;-)


 :L&auml;cheln:   Lieber doofer Harald,

ich bin hübsch, und habe auch einen Bauch.
(Wenn auch nicht so einen großen).
Mein Futter teile ich mir mit meinen 2 Mäusen.
Die eine ist vom guten Futter etwas dicker geworden.
Wir mögen alle 3 gerne Käse!



Ich habe durch das Kortison bereits 6 Kg zugenommen.
Ich hatte bereits mein 2. Planungs CT.
Mal gucken, ob die mich morgen ohne Bestrahlung wieder nach Hause schicken.
Hoffentlich komme ich überhaupt zur Klinik.
Wegen der Kieler Woche sind viele Straßen gesperrt.

Ich hoffe, es geht dir heute wieder etwas besser!
Meine Cortisone machen mich derzeit auch fertig.
Ich bin gegen ein  Wohnwagenfenster (hochgestellt) gerannt.
Nun habe ich ein blaues Auge.

Nur einmal nebenbei: Das Medikament macht aggressiv. Ich hatte mich mit meinem Nachbarn in der Wolle.
Seit 30 Jahren verstehen wir uns sehr gut.
Nun ja, ich habe mich gestern entschuldigt, und die Gründe meines Verhaltens dargelegt.
Er wunderte sich bereits, dass ich wieder rauche.
@Georg
Lieber Georg, ich werde nach meiner Behandlung hier weiter berichten, ob es etwas gebracht hat
Noch einmal vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung!
Der Dank geht aber auch an die anderen Mitglieder dieses Forums!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

tja, *mein* liebe Hartmut,

als wenn ich das nicht auch kenne:
- dank Cortison 7,5 Kilo rauf, 
- da aber die Luft wieder auf alten Stand scheint, drehe ich schon fleißige Runden im KH Amberg (und das ist nicht klein) schaffe die große 750m Runde (sind so Laufwege angelegt) bereits unter 10Minuten (das ist wirklich Spitze und motiviert)
- aber mit dem Bauch schlage ich dich immer noch: 1,76, momentan 98 Kilo, wäre aber gerne 2. Sieger

Und das mit deinem Nachbarn:
- wenn der dich nur halb so gut kennt wie ich, lächelt er darüber, weil er dich eben kennt!

Daher, es wird nichts so heiß gegessen wie gekocht (und auch geraucht).

Ich drück dir vier Daumen (ok zwei Daumen, zwei Zehen)

Gruß auch an deine Brigitte, wenn auch unbekannterweise, muss Sie eine großartige Frau sein!

viel Glück bei de weiteren Behandlung wünsche ich dir, genauso wie allen anderen hier

----------


## Hartmut S

*Mein altes Posting:*



> Bestrahlt werde ich mit GY 50 mit dem neuen Gerät.
> Leider keine verkürzte 3 Wochen, sondern 6 Wochen, weil die Dossierung reduziert wird.
> Dann sollte es klappen.


Hallo,

ich bekomme 2 Gy am Tag,  für 30 tage.
Das entspricht 60 Gy insgesamt (nach Louis Harold Gray).

Nach 20 Tagen /40 Gy ist ein PET vorgesehen.
Danach wird erneut entschieden, ob die restlichen 20 Gy Bestrahlungen nötig sind.
Es wird auch kontrolliert, ob alles getroffen wurde.
Nicht nur die L-Knoten, sondern auch die L-Bahnen, oder wie das heißt . . .

Die Atmosphäre ist in der Klinik gut.
Für eine angenehme Behandlungsatmosphäre wurde oberhalb des Gerätes ein Meeresbild installiert, welches im Blickfeld der Patienten während der Bestrahlung liegt.
Das Personal ist sehr nett.
Kaum Wartezeiten und keine Parkplatzprobleme.
Trotz Kieler Woche sind die Straßen zur UNI frei.

Zurzeit sind Renate und Manfred mit Ihrem Wohnmobil zur Kieler Woche bei uns.
Das Leben geht weiter, auch mit Bestrahlung.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Therapie wird mich wohl nicht beeinträchtigen.

Meine Crew  (Brigitte und die Gäste) befindet sich heute in Laboe.
Die sehen sich das U-Boot von innen an, und das Ehrenmahl von außen.
Danach machen sie noch eine Bootstour mit Freunden, die Ihren Liegeplatz dort haben, wo ich auch gerne mal im Sommer, nach meiner Therapie, den Capitano mache.

Gruss
Hartmut


(Bildrechte: Mit Genehmigung d. UNI Kiel

----------


## Hvielemi

Ahoi Capetan!

Das klingt ja Alles gut.
Wäre ja auch gerne an die kühle Woche gekommen, immerhin nicht mehr im Spital. Spaziergang am Bach,
Doris geht zurück, um das Auto zu holen, ich tippe auf dem iFon rum.

Grüsse an deine Crew!
Konrad

----------


## flüstermann

na dann auch von mir die besten Wünsche, bin wieder daheim (aber leider nicht Beschwerdefrei, die Nacht war nicht gut).
Auch mein KH-Aufenthalt war sehr angenehm (bis auf den einen Mitbewohner welcher schlafwandelte und meine Hilfe mit Faustschlag "dankte" - Ok, Schlafwandler, selbst schuld, der wurde dann aber auch verlegt) sofern ein KH-Aufenthalt dies überhaupt sein kann.
LUFU auf 50% wiedr gestiegen, aber sehr instabil (Ohne Inhalator geht nichts), viel Wasser in den Beinen, komme nicht mehr in meine "alten" Schuhe, jetzt kneippen angesagt (Ohne Alkohol, nur wassertretten).
Und Betablocker, welchen meinen Mund austrocknet und pelzig werden läßt (oder kommts vom inhalalieren?).

Egal, Wetter ist sehr warm, unsere Katze hat mich auch lieb begrüßt, unser Pflegevogel (eine  junge Amsel, gegen die Verandascheibe gerauscht), ist nicht nur wieder flüge, sondern kommt immer wieder vorbei - wurde im Gewächshaus aufgepäppelt- läßt den linken Flügel immer noch ein bißchen hängen, aber fliegt doch stabil, unser "altes" Rehlein ist immer noch hinternm Haus auf der Wiese beim abendlichen äsen (seit nun 5 Jahren kommt diese immer mit ihren Jungen und zeigt sie uns) - es ist also alles wieder beim Alten - SCHÖN!

Läßt einen die Krankheit fast vergeßen!

Wünsche dies euch auch!

lg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Egal, Wetter ist sehr warm, unsere Katze hat mich auch lieb begrüßt,  unser Pflegevogel (eine  junge Amsel, gegen die Verandascheibe  gerauscht), ist nicht nur wieder flüge, sondern kommt immer wieder  vorbei - wurde im Gewächshaus aufgepäppelt- läßt den linken Flügel immer  noch ein bißchen hängen, aber fliegt doch stabil, unser "altes" Rehlein  ist immer noch hinternm Haus auf der Wiese beim abendlichen äsen (seit  nun 5 Jahren kommt diese immer mit ihren Jungen und zeigt sie uns) - es  ist also alles wieder beim Alten - SCHÖN!
> 
> Läßt einen die Krankheit fast vergeßen!


Lieber Namensvetter,

Deine liebevollen Worte haben mich tief beeindruckt. Es ist ermutigend zu lesen, dass Dir diese in Deinem Umfeld lebenden Geschöpfe die Liebe zurückbringen, die Du ihnen zuvor entgegengebracht hast.

Herzliche Grüße

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Haralde , Haralds, und lieber Konrad,

ich freue mich, dass die Untersuchungen, bei dir lieber 1933 geborener,  relativ gut ausgefallen sind.
Auch Dir, lieber Flüsterer, wünsche ich, dass es besser wird mit der Luft.

Ja; lieber Konrad, wir sehen uns bestimmt später.
Die schöne Seerose hält bist Anfang Oktober durch.

Die Kieler Woche ist nicht kühl.
Wir hatten die ganzen Tage gutes Wetter. Nicht zu warm, eher angenehm.
Gestern Abend wurde es stürmisch bei uns, und es hat stark geregnet.
Seit heute Mittag ist es wieder schön, bei 22 Grad.

Das Bestrahlungs-Team hat heute mit mir gemeckert, weil sie gesehen haben, dass meine Ellenbogen (an den Gesundheitsknochen) blau sind.
Ich darf angeblich keine körperlichen arbeiten verrichten.
Das herumsitzen liegt mir aber nicht.
Haben die recht?

Ich hatte im Warteraum gehört, dass es Fahrtkostenerstattung von der Krankenkasse gibt.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Bei mir sind es täglich 70 Km.
Lohnt sich so etwas zu beantragen?

 . . . und danke für die netten Emails!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Für Konrad

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Hartmut,
zur Bestrahlung in der Strahlenklinik der Uni-Klinik Erlangen (ges. KM ca. 25) bin ich mit dem Taxi gefahren - das hat die GKV bezahlt. Sie hätte auch die Fahrt mit dem Privatfahrzeug bezahlt.

Grüße
Dirk

----------


## Heribert

> Ich hatte im Warteraum gehört, dass es Fahrtkostenerstattung von der Krankenkasse gibt.
> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Bei mir sind es täglich 70 Km.
> Lohnt sich so etwas zu beantragen?


Bei mir werden pro gefahrenen Kilometer 30 Euro-Cent erstattet, wobei für jede Fahrt 10  Eigenanteil abgezogen werden.
Bei 70 gefahrene km werden immerhin 11  erstattet. Voraussetzung ist, dass Du die nächstgelegene, geeignete Einrichtung in Anspruch nimmst.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Stefan1

> Bei mir werden pro gefahrenen Kilometer 30 Euro-Cent erstattet, wobei für jede Fahrt 10 € Eigenanteil abgezogen werden.


Moins,

es wird nur *1 X 10 €* Fahrtkosteneigenanteil abgezogen, *nur 1 x  !

*ich hatte zur IMRT Bestrahlung 40 km eine Strecke, also jeden Tag 80 km an 33 Bestrahlungen,  ich bekam von der TK 0,20 € pro km für jeden Tag 80 km !

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich darf angeblich keine körperlichen arbeiten verrichten.
> Das herumsitzen liegt mir aber nicht.
> Haben die recht?


. . .  jau lieber Hartmut, die haben recht  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

habe darauf geachtet das meine Frau das auch gehört hat  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  ich bin nämlich der geborene Faulenzer . .   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

also laß es langsam angehen.

und ich meine, die Fahrtkosten in Anspruch zu nehmen lohnt sich, ich hatte meine Bestrahlung ja in Leer / Ostfriesland, da konnte ich jeden Tag noch in die Altstadt und konnte nach Hause fahren wann *Ich* das wollte.

Dir alles Gute.

----------


## Harald_1933

Obwohl Allianz privat versichert habe ich mich als Gutmensch gelegentlich nicht ganz für voll genommen mit meiner Karte ab 60, die monatlich um die 40  meinem Bankkonto belastet wird, 35 mal mit Bus, Straßenbahn und retour den nämlichen Ablauf immer pünktlich zur IGRT im Klinikum Mannheim bei Professor Wenz eingefunden. Trotz längerem Fußmarsch hin und zurück zur Röhre keine Probleme. Und Reha?? Wofür? 

Gruß Harald, der vielleicht manchmal die Welt durch eine zu optimistische Brille anschaut. Bislang bin ich ganz gut dabei weggekommen!

----------


## Hartmut S

Erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Nun kann ich aufgrund dessen etwas genauer in google.de nachschauen.
Den Rest kläre ich dann Montag mit der AOK.
Ich werde berichten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
aber von dem Reisegeldvermögen was für Brigitte anschaffen vielleicht aircon für den Smart  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Richtfest! (15. Bestrahlung)

Da werde ich mir einmal am Montag ein leckeres Fläschchen und eine schöne Zigarette genehmigen.

Meine Therapie habe ich auf 12.30h gelegt, so kann ich schön lange ausschlafen und am Nachmittag faulenzen.
Wenn das Wetter gut ist, gehe ich mit Brigitte nach der Bestrahlung auch mal Schoppen oder Kaffee trinken.
Sie weiss ja, dass ich keine körperlichen Aufgaben erledigen darf.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Was die Kosten des PET angeht:
Seit gestern gibt es eine Beschwerde, bzw. eine Untätigkeitsklage nach § 75 /VwGO
Wir wollen die AOK aus dem Schlafmodus erwecken.

Damals, als ich wegen Clusterkopfschmerzen auf Zeit-Rente klagte, gab es keine Gerichtsverhandlung, weil der Rentenversicherung (Knappschaft) bereits im Vorwege ein Richter der RV mitteilte, dass eine Klage für die Rentenversicherung kein Erfolg hätte.
Mal gucken, was jetzt kommt . . . .
Ich strebe aber immer noch ein Grundsatzurteil an, was über das normale SG hinaus geht.

Lieber Günther, von dem Kuchenstück der KV (hier Reisekosten) gibt es nur die Unkosten für Brigitte erstattet.
Sie hat ein Cabrio, da braucht sie keine Klima, zumal sie bereits einen neuen Motor für das Cabrioverdeck bekommen hat. In ihrem Hyundai hat sie eine AC.
Das reicht. Sie soll ja nicht erfrieren.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## reini99

Hallo Hartmut,
habe auch gerade meine 15. Bestrahlung hinter mir. Weitere 4 Wochen folgen noch. Nebenwirkungen gehen noch so leidlich.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
Ihr werdet die Restlichen Bestrahlungen auch noch schaffen, habe ich auch . . . 
weiterhin viel Glück dabei.

Liebe Grüße aus z. Zt. Niebüll.

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe die Karte vom KH in der meine Bestrahlungen eingetragen wurde der Krankenkasse vorgelegt und es wurden dei Fahrtkosten mit dem privat PKW anstandslos gezahlt. Abzüglich 1x 10 Euro. Das funktioniert natürlich erst zum Schluß der Bestrahlung. Nebenwirkungen von Bestrahlung hatte ich keine.

----------


## Michi1

Ich muss noch einmal Berichtigen, ich hab 2x10  bezahlt da meine Bestrahlung Quartalübergreifend war. Dafür war die AHB die schon vom Krankenhaus eingeleitet wurde kostenlos.
Sonst bis zu 28 Tage am Tag 10 .

----------


## Hartmut S

Moins ihr netten Norddeutschen und Südländer  :L&auml;cheln: ,

die Fahrtkosten sind geklärt. Wir haben auch so eine Liste von der Klinik bekommen. Sogar die AOK unterstützt uns.

Bisher kaum Nebenwirkungen.
Nur Abgeschlagenheit und Müdigkeit 2 Stunden nach Bestrahlung. Da penn ich dann 2 Std. auf dem Sofa.
Nachts kann ich daher schlecht schlafen. Ich arbeite dann am PC oder gucke TV vom Bett aus.

Nach der 5.ten Bestrahlung musste ich nachts 3 Tage, 5 X auf die Toilette.
Die MTRA (Medizinisch-technische Radiologieassistentin) sagte, da haben wir wohl einen Nerv der Blase getroffen. Nicht weiter schlimm . . .
Ich hatte gesagt, die müssen es vernünftig machen, sonst berichte ich darüber beim nächsten Treff im Workshop der UNI.
Ich bin ja für die UNI nach wie vor das Vorzeigeobjekt.

Spaß bei Seite, dass mache ich natürlich nicht.
Das Team ist sehr freundlich und kompetent.
Egal, wer mich gerade behandelt. Es ist ein Superteam.
Prof. Dunst fragt immer mal, wie es mir geht.
Mir geht es *noch* gut!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Na, dann weiterhin alles Gute und dass es gut und möglichst ohne NW überstanden wird!

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Südländerin  :L&auml;cheln: ,

wenn wir wieder in Spanien sind, werde ich einmal das PSA-reduzierende Essen probieren.
Sport mache ich dann auch, wenn es mir Spaß bringt.

In Alicante bin ich viel mit dem Jetski unterwegs.
Die leihen wir uns dort von einem spanischen Freund, der die Dinger anbietet.

Lieben Gruss
auch von Brigitte

----------


## daniela3

na das möcht ich aber sehen wie du mit veganem Essen zurechtkommst :L&auml;cheln: )

Mein Mann hat jetzt nichtmal Probleme auszugehen mit Freunden die sich die Bäuche mit Fleisch und Fisch vollhauen. Er freut sich über sein Wohlergehen, darüber dass die Cholesterin (natürlich vor allem über Psa) und auch sonstige Werte gesunken sind und es so fit ist. Er hat nach 20 Jahren seine Blutdrucktabletten abgelegt und sein Blutdruck bewegt sich im diesem Bereich: 110-120/65-75, LDL Cholesterin 49! Usw... 

Mal sehen was die Zeit so mit sich bringt und was nächstes Mal gemessen wird?

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich habe die Karte vom KH in der meine Bestrahlungen eingetragen wurde der Krankenkasse vorgelegt und es wurden dei Fahrtkosten mit dem privat PKW anstandslos gezahlt.


Michi,
nur drei Fahrtkosten bezahlt ?
meine TK Versicherung hat *alle* 33 Fahrten bezahlt !

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mich verschrieben. Bei ei oder ie ist bei mir oft die linke Hand schneller als die rechte., Es sollte heißen "die Fartkosten". Entschuldige.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
dann ist ja alles in Butter, sag nur das kleine Fahrzeug hat 2 Motoren ( Antrieb und Cabrio) ? Luxus Luxus  :L&auml;cheln:  Gruß in den Norden auch an Brigitte

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

naja...sind ja nur kleine Motörchen :-)....weiß nicht, wie das beim Smart ist, bei meinen Cabrios gab und gibt es beim  Verdeck nur einen kleinen E-Motor, der die Hydraulikpumpe antreibt...

@ Hartmut, alles Gute weiterhin.....diese Müdigkeit hatte ich nach den ersten paar Bestrahlungen auch, gab' sich aber ganz schnell wieder...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Kein Luxus, eher eine Einkaufstasche.
Das Dingens ist nur zum Einkaufen bei schönem Wetter gedacht.
Kostet nur ein paar Euro plus Motor.
Übrigens, er hat 2 Motoren (rechts und links) für das Cabrioverdeck.
Die neuen Modelle haben nur noch einen.
Ursprünglich war das Autoschen für Kiel gedacht, wegen der Parkplatzsuche.
Das hatte sich dann ja aber erledigt.

Zitat Daniela:


> na das möcht ich aber sehen wie du mit veganem Essen zurechtkommst
> Och, ganz gut, wenn man sich mal vergreift.


Ja, das könnte Probleme geben.
Samstag hatte ich Veggi-Fleischsalat gekauft. Mit der Bezeichnung Veggi konnte ich nichts anfangen. Vom Geschmack her stimmte etwas nicht.
Als ich dann die Zutatenliste las, fiel ich vom Glauben ab. Kann Spuren von Glyphosat enthalten. Nach einem halben Brötchen habe ich den Rest zurück gebracht.
Da der Artikel mit Fleischsalat falsch ausgezeichnet ist, wurde das Produkt gegen einen leckeren richtigen Fleischsalat getauscht.
Wenn wir gelegentlich Besuch von Vegetariern bekommen, bringen wir unsere Stubenpflanzen kurz vorher in Sicherheit. Man weiss ja nie  . . . . . Es fehlt bereits ein Gummibaum  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Die Müdigkeit lässt tatsächlich nach. Nur die Antriebslosigkeit ist bisher geblieben.
Ich mag nicht einmal Blumengießen oder Kochen.
Der Appetit hat sich verringert. Ich habe bereits fast 4 kg abgenommen.

So, nicht alles so ernst nehmen, was ich schreibe.
Ich fahre nun nach Kiel zu meiner 17. Bestrahlung.
. . . und Danke für die guten Wünsche!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Aber der Humor ist dir nicht abhanden gekommen und das ist gut so.

----------


## daniela3

Veggifleischsalat?!? Mein Gott...vegan essen ist nicht gleichgesetzt mit vegane Artikel (vor allem Fertigprodukte) kaufen. Das ist für mich ein nogo. Ich koche alles frisch und kaufe nie etwas was industriell verarbeitet ist.

----------


## Frank1958

> Ich habe bereits fast 4 kg abgenommen.


Ja, die habe ich wohl dazubekommen. Hab auch n bischen über die Stänge geschlagen in letzter Zeit. Halte dich senkrecht Hartmut, wir schicken gute Wünsche.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Veggifleischsalat?!? Mein Gott...vegan essen ist nicht gleichgesetzt mit vegane Artikel


moin liebe daniela,

grundsätzlich probiere ich das vegane gerne einmal aus. nur leider habe ich derzeit nicht viel ahnung von dem grünzeugs.
erwiesen ist ja, dass die laborwerte sich bei einigen menschen verbessern. vorausgesetzt man haut sich ein paar künstliche vitamine mit rein.

danke, lieber frank, für die wünsche!

gruss
hartmut

heute gibt es einen selbst gezüchteten kohlrabi aus der gattung "wohnzimmerpflanze"

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

in der Ausgabe Juli 2017 ist auf Seite 19 ein interessanter Artikel über PET/CT.
http://www.uksh.de/Das+UKSH/Aktuelle...+des+UKSH.html

Jeder der Probleme mit der Kostenübernahme hat, sollte den Artikel seiner KV vor der Nase halten.
Ich bin in dem Forum auch wieder aktiv, mit einer längeren Berichterstattung.

Ich verspüre die ersten wirklichen Nebenwirkungen:
Habe keine Lust auf Sex.
Das war nur ein Joke!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nein, mir geht es seit ein paar Tagen schlecht.
Starkes Unwohlsein in Verbindung mit Übelkeit ohne Erbrechen.
Ich hatte mir bereits Tropfen mit dem Namen Iberogast aus der Apotheke besorgt.
Ohne Erfolg.
Hat einer einen Tipp für mich?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Rastaman

> ... Übelkeit ohne Erbrechen... Hat einer einen Tipp für mich?


Cannabis! Super Antiemetikum.

Du kennst Dich damit aus. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest Du sogar legalen Zugang. Ich bin bekanntlich ein Freund des Inhalierens (was dank aktueller Technik nicht unbedingt Rauchen bedeutet), weil es die Dosierung im Vergleich zu oraler Aufnahme so sehr vereinfacht. Nur auf keinen Fall mit Tabak kombinieren.

Ich bin bekanntlich auch ein Freund des natürlichen Krauts, enthält das doch nicht nur CBD oder nur THC, sondern beides, und die Kombination (wahrscheinlich zusammen mit den vielen anderen enthaltenen Cannabinoiden) ist durch die bekannten Derivate nicht zu ersetzen. Die wirken schlechter, sind dafür ca. 20 mal so teuer. Blöder geht's kaum.

Einen Versuch wär's wert.

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke für den Tipp lieber Rastaman!
Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht so schnell an dieses Rezept nach BtMG heran komme.
Ein Termin bei meinem Neurologen in der Schmerzklinik Kiel dauert etwas, weil er im Urlaub ist. Ob die Vertretung mir das Rezept ausstellt ist fraglich.
Normale Rezepte bekomme ich, wenn es schnell gehen soll, auch mal per Post.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine Alternative die hilft.
Ansonsten spreche ich am Montag mit dem Strahlenarzt, der uns Patienten betreut.
Der hat bestimmt ein Mittelchen, was er mir verschreibt. Das ist dann aber mit einer längeren Wartezeit verbunden.

Ja,- Tabak u. Alkohol sind während der Therapie tabu.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich erinnere nochmal an die Aussage meines Gastroenterologen: "Keine Strahlentherapie ohne vorher, während und danach Mutaflor einzunehmen"!
R.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Reinhold,

die nehme ich seit 6 Wochen, liegen im Kühlschrank.
Es war damals u.a. ein Tipp von Heribert.

gruss
*H.*  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Briele

Lieber Hartmut,

ich habe nachgelesen, welches hilfreiche Mittel meinem Mann Werner verschrieben wurde, als er unter Übelkeit litt. 
Anscheinend wurden die MCP Tropfen 2014 vom Markt genommen, seit 2015 gibt es sie wieder, wenn auch im Gegensatz zu früher die Wirkstoffkonzentration nur noch ein Viertel beträgt. 
http://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachric...t-zurueck/?t=1

Alles gute für Dich und liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Briele,

einer der netten Radioonkologen, die in der UNI die Therapie überwachen, hat mir heute die  
MCP Tropfen (100ml) verordnet.
Falls es nicht wirkt, könnte er mir auch etwas Stärkeres verschreiben.
Er sagte,  ich könne die Dosierung etwas erhöhen.
Nach der Einnahme von 2 Messbechern fühlte ich mich nach 30 Minuten viel wohler.
Vielen Dank für den guten Tipp!

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

die Nebenwirkungen der IMRT halten sich,  nach anfänglichen Problemen mit dem Darm (hier Reizdarm und Übelkeit /Unwohlsein),  im Rahmen.
 - Rest: 6 Tage - 
Ob die falschen Lymphknoten bestrahlt werden, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Jedenfalls habe ich das Gefühl, dass die L-Knoten, die für den Antrieb zuständig sind mehr-, und die für die Faulheit weniger bestrahlt werden.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Eine gestrige Ultraschalluntersuchung hat ergeben, dass meine Retroperitoneale Fibrose verschwunden ist.
Offensichtlich hat die Cortison-Therapie gewirkt, oder ich hatte gar kein rezidiv der Fibrose (Morbus Ormond). 
Die 3 Röntgenologen waren sich ja nicht 100 % einig.

Vermutlich war es vernarbtes Gewebe, das bei der Operation zur Seite geschoben wurde, und im MRT bedrohlich aussah.
Dr. Osmonov hatte ja mit dem Gewebe zu kämpfen, damit er an die L-Knoten heran kam.
Der  Harnstau verschwand auch wieder nach ca. 10 Wochen ohne Behandlung, wie er es vorausgesagt hatte.
Eine Kontroll-MRT ist dennoch in 2 Monaten geplant.

http://www.patienten-information.de/.../morbus-ormond

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Wir wünschen alles Gute und liebe Grüße an den Rest der Familie.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, das was du beschreibst nennt man das nicht "Fatique- Syndrom". Ich habe lange herumgerätselt als ich diesen Begriff auf der AHB das erst Mal gehürt habe.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Michael, genau das ist es.
http://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/fatigue-syndrom/

Welch eine bescheuerte Bezeichnung dafür . . .
Hört sich an wie ein Baguette   :L&auml;cheln: 
Mein Funktionsoberarzt der pädiatrischen Radioonkologie (auch ein Zaubersatz aus dem Zauberwald), hat genau dieses gesagt.
Verstanden hatte ich nur Bahnhof.
Auf deutsch meinte er aber, dass es sich nach Ende der Bestrahlung schnell wieder regelt.

Lieber Frank, Gruß an Marion!

hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, lieber Hartmut,
'Erschöpfung' klingt für Französischsprachige wohl ähnlich wie 'Eintopf'.

Mit 'Fatigue' ist wohl diese Erschöpfung gemeint, die von einem
nächtlichen Schlaf nicht gelindert wird, die das Aufstehen zur Qual
macht, und sowohl Schlaf als auch Wachsein einem trüben Dämmern
angleicht. Auch Cortison und ADT wirken in diese Richtung.

Das habe ich schon öfter nach Bestrahlungen unterschiedlichster Art,
perkutan und PRLT, gehabt und habe es derzeit noch immer.
Erfahrungsgemäss legt sich das innert einiger Wochen nach der
Bestrahlung, kurz bevor die nächste Therapie folgt ...
Eine gewisse Einschränkung vormals jugendlicher Kraft wird aber bleiben.

Immerhin hat diese 'Fatigue' bisher deinen Humor nicht zerstört.
So schlimm kann es also noch nicht sein.


Mach weiter so!

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Immerhin hat diese 'Fatigue' bisher deinen Humor nicht zerstört.
> So schlimm kann es also noch nicht sein.
> Mach weiter so!


Ja, lieber Konrad,
sage aber bescheid, wenn ich einmal wieder über die strenge schlage.

Mit dem "Funktionsarzt" haben wir uns ein wenig angefreundet. Wir treffen uns regelmäßig in der Cafeteria, weil ich der letzte Bestrahlungs-Patient bin.
Gestern hatte er mir ein neues Rezept mitgebracht.
Famotidin und Mutaflor.

Die Müdigkeit hält sich seit einiger Zeit in Grenzen.
Die Antriebslosigkeit ist geblieben.
Hitze oder größere Wärme kann ich momentan auch nicht vertragen, obwohl ich mein leben lang ein Sonnenkind war.
Soll heißen: Meer und Strand, statt weiße Gebirge und Eis am Stiel 
(warum muss ich da mal wieder an meinem freund roland denken? ich wette, er schreibt demnächst wieder hier).  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Seemann,
6 Tage vor Bestrahlungsende hörst Du Dich doch ganz gut an. Das mit der Antriebslosigkeit und der Müdigkeit gibt sich schnell, 
ich kann ja mal Brigitte einige Tricks mailen, womit sie Dich auf Trab bringt  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nachdem alle Komorbiditäten samt Harnstau weggezaubert sind fehlt nur noch ein ordentlicher NADIR und die Welt ist wieder rund und reif für Alivante  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

moin günther,

die müdigkeit und die übelkeit habe ich nunmehr recht gut in dem griff bekommen.
der darm hat sich auch wieder beruhigt.
bis wir in alivante sind, wird auch meine verordnete faulheit gewichen sein.  :L&auml;cheln: 
vor november wird es sowieso nichts, weil wir den PSA im auge behalten wollen, und noch ein PET/CT verordnet wird.
da hoffen wir einmal, dass es trotz verzicht auf AHT einen vernünftigen nadir gibt.

lieben gruss
auch von brigitte

----------


## rolando

> Mit 'Fatigue' ist wohl diese Erschöpfung gemeint, die von einem
> nächtlichen Schlaf nicht gelindert wird, die das Aufstehen zur Qual
> macht, und sowohl Schlaf als auch Wachsein einem trüben Dämmern
> angleicht. Auch Cortison und ADT wirken in diese Richtung.


Also dass Kortison ein Fatique-Syndrom auslösen kann, war mir bislang noch nicht bekannt.
Im Gegenteil, bei Einnahme von Kortison hat man, je nach Dosis, salopp gesprochen, mehr oder weniger Hummeln im Hintern.
Da ich unter dauerhafter Kortisontherapie stehe und immer wieder auch höhere Dosen einwerfen muss, weiß ich wovon ich spreche.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir in der AHB ist uns erklärt wurden das Fatique nicht durch ein Medikament ausgelöst wird sondern eine Begleiterscheinung von Krebs ist. Ich selbst habe mich damit noch nicht auseinandergesetzt da dieses Symptom bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten ist.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Roland,

bei mir wurde die oder das "_Fatigue'"_ von der Bestrahlung ausgelöst.
Die Kortison Therapie ist seit über 2 Wochen beendet.
Ich hatte es aus-geschlichen, mit zuletzt *â*0,25! mg/ 1 Woche.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

für Mittwoch bis Freitag wurden neue Termine vergeben.
Auch die Bestrahlungsfläche wird unter anderem verkleinert.
Eine Fläche wird nun 2 X am Tag bestrahlt.
Auch von einem End-Boost (Dosiserhöhung?) war die Rede.
Neue Zeiten: 8.00h und 15.00h

Der Funktionsarzt sagte mir auf Nachfrage, die Professoren hätten es am Montag so entschieden. Damit hätte ich nun 31 statt 30 Bestrahlungen / X 2 Gy plus Boost.

Bin gespannt was das wird, und ob das überhaupt so üblich ist.
Mal gucken, ob es mir danach auch noch relativ gut geht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Mal gucken, ob es mir danach auch noch relativ gut geht.


Moins Hartmut,

das wird schon, habe ich auch 33 x hinter mir und mir ging es gut !

wir sehen uns im Winter in Calpe ?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Liebe Grüße von Römö / DK

----------


## Hartmut S

na klar sehen wir uns in calpe und alacant.
in alicante habe ich für WoMo, nach absprache für euch einen sonderstellplatz direkt in der marina.

wenn ich die bestrahlung nicht hätte, wäre ich vor 2 wochen, für 3 tage mit unserem neu gekauften, gebrauchten wohnwagen nach römö gekommen.
nun steht er hier nur rum, und wartet darauf, dass ich wieder kerngesund werde, damit ich dran arbeiten kann.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss hartmut
der um diese zeit noch halb schläft

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

wird schon...du weisst doch "Unkraut vergeht nicht" :-)

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Uwe,

gestern morgen 7.50h,  waren im Parkhaus noch 240 freie Plätze.
Ein verlockendes Angebot, aber ich hatte meine Stöckchen, Fliegenschutzbrille und Sturzhelm nicht dabei um die 350 m zum Gebäude der Strahlentherapie zu bewältigen.
Noch bis Freitag, dann bin ich durch mit der Bestrahlung.
Mir geht's gut. Der Humor ist geblieben. Brigitte macht sich Gedanken, wo sie denn ein neues Bäuchlein herbekommt. Ich hab' 6 kg. abgenommen.

https://www.studienservice.de/thema/4824/

Gruss
Hartmut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## rolando

https://www.studienservice.de/thema/4824/
Nachdem du offenbar weiterhin auf Provokation getrimmt bist, hier noch eine Anmerkung zu einem deiner kürzlich getätigten Beiträge aus einem anderen Thread und dazu die Frage:
*Was ist eine Beleidigung?*



> Zitat rolando:"Du zählst dich nicht mehr zu den Häuptlingen, vergleichst dich aber gleichzeitig mit einem Solchen, dem dir wohl seelenverwandten Narzissten Trump. Bist also doch noch Häuptling, zumindest fühlst du dich so".





> Zitat Hartmut S:
>  "Aber Roland, so etwas sagt man doch nicht über einen Amerikanischen Präsidenten.
> Jeder darf eine andere politische Meinung haben, ohne aber jemanden zu beleidigen.
> Schließlich ist der US Präsident ja demokratisch gewählt worden. Ob nun mit- oder ohne Beeinflussung der Russen.
> Wo ist deine Souveränität?
> 
> Befürchtest du nicht, dass Trump seine russischen Freunde kommen,
> dir einen Kartoffelsack über deinen Kopf ziehen, und dich in eines seiner "Lager" verschleppen?
> 
> ...


Irgendwie scheinst du Schwierigkeiten mit dem Begriff _Beleidigung_ zu haben.
Den amerikanischen Präsidenten als Narzissten zu bezeichnen und dir eine Seelenverwandtschaft zu attestieren, ist eine charakterliche Typisierung und sicher noch keine Beleidigung.
Mir indirekt die russische Mafia an den Hals zu wünschen, geht trotz --->  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  schon eher in eine solche Richtung.

Einer von Geburt aus blinden Person die Farben zu erklären, 
oder einem Gehörlosen Laute zu vermitteln, ist schwierig,
da diesen Menschen die Wahrnehmung und das Gefühl dafür fehlt.
So oder so ähnlich verhält es sich wohl bei dir im Umgang mit dem Begriff _Beleidigung_.
Dass du häufiger nicht den richtigen Ton triffst, hat sich ja in der Vergangenheit mehrfach gezeigt.

Und  ich möchte ergänzen, so oder so ähnlich verhält es sich auch beim Thema Nordic-Walking oder "fettes Eis am Stiel" wie du es bezeichnest.

Abgesehen davon, dass der eingestellte Link keinerlei Bezug zum Forum hat, hast du einfach kein Gespür dafür, ab wann eine Thematik ausgereizt ist - oder anders ausgedrückt, ab wann eine Sache einfach nur noch kindisch und albern wird.
Ich könnte hier jede Menge Links einstellen, die durchgeknallte Rocker auf die Schippe nehmen oder auch ein paar schlüpfrige Matrosenwitze posten - nur das gehört halt nicht hierher.

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Aaach lieber Roland,

nun ärgere Dich doch nicht über ein paar nette Studenten aus dem anderen Forum  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Deine Kommentare solltest du lieber dort ins Forum schreiben. Die haben es verfasst, nicht ich!
Da ist genug Platz um sich auszutoben.

Über Deine weiteren Auffassungen, die mich betreffen, werde ich Dir bei der nächsten Gelegenheit die passenden Antworten geben.
dann  werde ich dir auch einmal erklären, was das böse Wort "Nar..." in Deutschland bedeutet.
Nur nicht hier in meinem Tread.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rolando

> gestern morgen 7.50h,  waren im Parkhaus noch 240 freie Plätze.
> Ein verlockendes Angebot, aber ich hatte meine Stöckchen, Fliegenschutzbrille und Sturzhelm nicht dabei um die 350 m zum Gebäude der Strahlentherapie zu bewältigen.
> https://www.studienservice.de/thema/4824/





> Zitat Harmut S:
> "nun ärgere Dich doch nicht über ein paar nette Studenten aus dem anderen Forum 
> Deine Kommentare solltest du lieber dort ins Forum schreiben. Die haben es verfasst, nicht ich!
> Da ist genug Platz um sich auszutoben."


Ich ärgere mich nicht über die Verfasser des Textes, das ist Satire und da ist Überzeichnung ein Stilmittel. Also habe ich auch keinen Anlass mich dort zu beschweren. 

Mich stört in diesem Zusammenhang dein provokanter Umgang damit, dein fehlender Sinn für die Abgrenzung von Humor und Verhöhnung, dass dieser Link wieder mal nicht ins Forum passt und dass du noch dazu das Unschuldslamm mimst. Es geht nicht darum wer den Text verfasst hat, sondern darum wer ihn hierher verlinkt hat und ihn in spöttelnder Absicht verwendet.

Ich habe versucht auf deine provokativen Anspielungen einigermaßen souverän zu antworten. Noch souveräner wäre es wahrscheinlich gewesen weiterhin im Ignorations-Modus zu bleiben. Sei's drum, manchmal platzt einem halt die Hutschnur und man rückt von seinen ursprünglich gefassten Vorsätzen ab.

Roland

----------


## Reinhold2

> Dass du häufiger nicht den richtigen Ton triffst, hat sich ja in der Vergangenheit mehrfach gezeigt.


Ach, ich dachte schon ich steh allein mit dieser Meinung! Über den manchmal "Rauhen Ton" im Forum haben sich schon andere User beschwert, bzw. haben das Forum verlassen. 

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Hartmut S

Erfahrungsbericht für Betroffenen, die eine IMRT anstreben.

Therapie vom 23.06.17  28.07.17 /UNI Kiel
Begleitmedikamente: Mutaflor, MCP, Famotidin 20 mg

Zusammenfassung
Im Grunde genommen habe ich die IMRT Bestrahlung relativ gut überstanden.
Nach der 5. Sitzung trat eine verstärkte Müdigkeit auf, die sich aber nach 2 Wochen wieder verflüchtigte.
Ab der 15. Sitzung bekam ich eine starke Übelkeit, die ich nach  einer Woche mit MCP teilweise in den Griff bekam.
Nach der 20. Sitzung traten leichte Blasen- und Darmreizungen auf.
Ich musste 5 X in der Nacht zur Toilette.
Nach der 26. Sitzung wurde der PSA gemessen Er ist um 50 % auf 1.03  gesunken.
Kleines Blutbild sieht gut aus.
Danach gab es noch 3 Tage einen Boost, bei dem ich 2 X am Tag zur Bestrahlung musste.

Im gestrigen Gespräch teilte mir Direktor Dunst mit, das er zufrieden ist.
In 6 Wochen sehen wir uns wieder, dann erwartet er einen Nadir.
Wenn der nicht zufriedenstellend ist, soll ein neues PSMA/PET CT gemacht werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
dann mal alles Gute für Dich !

----------


## daniela3

na, das hört sich sehr gut an!
Wünschen weiterhin einen Abstieg von PSA und schicken Grüsse aus der Hitze hier :L&auml;cheln: )

----------


## Harald_1933

> Im gestrigen Gespräch teilte mir Direktor Dunst mit, das er zufrieden ist.
> In 6 Wochen sehen wir uns wieder, dann erwartet er einen Nadir.


Moin Hartmut,

zunächst Glückwunsch zur überstandenen Radiatio. Der Nadir wird aber wohl kaum schon in 6 Wochen erreicht sein. Ich könnte mir aus Erfahrung gut vorstellen, dass auch nach weiteren 6 Wochen noch mit einem weiteren  PSA-Abfall zu rechnen ist.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir weiterhin alles Gute.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Hartmut, mein Käpt`n,

es freut mich das Du die Bestrahlungen doch einigermaßen gut überstanden hast. Das der PSA-Wert so schnell gesunken ist, wundert mich schon ein weinig. Bei mir ist er nach meiner Cyberknife Bestrahlung erst nach ca. 6 Wochen deutlich gefallen.

Was Deine immer etwas kritischen und auch lustigen Beiträge anbelangt, möchte ich sagen mach weiter so. Ist doch unsere Krankheit ernst genug. Du bringst da Abwechslung 
hinein.

Deinen Kritikern möchte ich sagen die brauchen ja Deine Beiträge nicht zu lesen, dann brauchen sie sich auch nicht darüber aufzuregen.

Nochmals, mach weiter so "ggg"

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Muggelino

> Deinen Kritikern möchte ich sagen die brauchen ja Deine Beiträge nicht  zu lesen, dann brauchen sie sich auch nicht darüber aufzuregen.


Ach, du meinst, man kann ruhig Leute beleidigen und sich über sie lustig machen, weil sie das ja nicht lesen müssen?
Dann können wir ja die Netikette gleich über Bord werfen.
Aber schön, dass du "deinem Käptn" beigesprungen bist, Leichtmatrose!

Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Detlef,

grundsätzlich kann man Dir zustimmen, denn: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette

Und daran:

Die erste und grundlegende Empfehlung der Usenet-Netiquette ist:

*Vergiss niemals, dass auf der anderen Seite ein Mensch sitzt!
*
sollte man immer denken.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

> Deinen Kritikern möchte ich sagen die brauchen ja Deine Beiträge nicht zu lesen, dann brauchen sie sich auch nicht darüber aufzuregen.


@ Manfred

Weist du was, Manfred, du Claqueur? "95 % deiner Beiträge sind nur dummes Gewäsch!" 
So, jetzt regst du dich aber nicht auf, du brauchst das ja nur nicht zu lesen. 
Ach ja, der Text in Anführungszeichen ist ein Zitat von Hartmut über mich!

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Reinhold

----------


## Hartmut S

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein,
da hackt Ihr hier auf dem armen Manfred rum.
War *ich* nicht der schlechte Mensch?

Zur Erinnerung:



> *Ein verlockendes Angebot, aber ich hatte meine Stöckchen, Fliegenschutzbrille und Sturzhelm nicht dabei* 
> *Mir geht's gut. Der Humor ist geblieben.*
> *https://www.studienservice.de/thema/4824/*


Kann es sein, dass ich über mich selbst geschrieben habe?
Ich freue mich dennoch, dass Ihr Zwei Euch den Schuh anzieht.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Reinhold 2, du bist etwas Besonderes!
Es sind nun 98 %
Geh zurück in Deinen Schaukelstuhl, und freue Dich, dass Manfred nicht so oft im Forum ist.
Ich melde mich in Kürze in Deinem verzweigten Tread.

Gruss
Hartmut
(Auch der Gruss gehört zur Netiquette, was hier manchmal vergessen wird!)

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Hartmut,

bei allem Verständnis, aber ich habe selten einen so dummerhaftigen Blödsinn: https://www.studienservice.de/thema/4824/ lesen dürfen. Das übertrifft wahrhaftig bei weitem den Zapper in der WAMS:

https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...rn-Gaffer.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

OK Harald,
ich räume ein, dass ich den Text auf der Plattform www.studentenservice.de nicht zu ende gelesen habe. Dennoch freue ich mich, dass gewisse Leute sich darüber ärgern.
Es sind genau die 3, die in meiner Gunst nicht gerade ganz oben stehen.
Ich würde sagen, es ist mir gelungen, die richtigen zu treffen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Schade nur, dass unschuldige Menschen hier mit rein gezogen wurden, nur weil sie meine meine Art des Schreibens nicht schlecht finden.
Jeder besser denkende User sollte schmunzeln und darüber hinwegsehen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema hier beenden, und uns wieder den ernsteren Dingen zuwenden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rolando

> OK Harald,
> ich räume ein, dass ich den Text auf der Plattform www.studentenservice.de nicht zu ende gelesen habe. Dennoch freue ich mich, dass gewisse Leute sich darüber ärgern.
> Es sind genau die 3, die in meiner Gunst nicht gerade ganz oben stehen.
> Ich würde sagen, es ist mir gelungen, die richtigen zu treffen. 
> Schade nur, dass unschuldige Menschen hier mit rein gezogen wurden, nur weil sie meine meine Art des Schreibens nicht schlecht finden.
> Jeder besser denkende User sollte schmunzeln und darüber hinwegsehen.


Deine Aussagen sprechen für sich selbst. Damit outest du deine provokativen spöttischen Absichten und von Einsicht keine Spur.
Es sollte jedenfalls nicht das Ziel in diesem Forum sein andere Mitglieder zu ärgern, sondern sich gegenseitig auszutauschen und weiterzuhelfen.

Alle die "deine Art des Schreibens nicht schlecht finden" und dich unterstützen sind "unschuldige Menschen" und "besser denkende User". Alle die in deiner "Gunst nicht gerade oben stehen" sind dann wohl die schuldigen/schlechten User. Bemerkenswert seltsam - deine Einteilung der Forumsteilnehmer!

Ein Teil deiner Beiträge ist in diesem Krebsforum einfach deplatziert, insbesondere diejenigen die du ganz bewußt mit einschlägiger Absicht vornimmst. 

Und immer wenn's für dich argumentativ eng zu werden droht, kommen Sprüche wie dieser:



> Zitat Hartmut S:"Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema hier beenden, und uns wieder den ernsteren Dingen zuwenden."


oder aber nach diesem Muster:  "ich bin ein schlechter Mensch, der gerne mal provoziert und über's Ziel hinausschießt - lass uns doch wieder Freunde sein".  

Um deiner eingeforderten Netiquette nachzukommen, an dieser Stelle liebe Grüße an dich und alle guten und unschuldigen Forumsmitglieder.

Roland

----------


## Muggelino

> Schade nur, dass unschuldige Menschen hier mit rein gezogen wurden, nur  weil sie meine meine Art des Schreibens nicht schlecht finden.


Ja, schrecklich, nicht wahr?
Der arme kleine unschuldige Manfred. Es tut mir ja so leid!
Man sollte ihn wirklich nicht verantwortlich machen für das, was er hier schreibt.
Vermutlich hatte er nur Angst, sonst deine Gunst zu verlieren. Und das wäre ja das schlimmste, was einem so passieren kann.
Ich hoffe, er hat soviel Humor wie du, humorvoller Hartmut.

Allerliebste Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und immer wenn's für dich argumentativ eng zu werden droht, kommen Sprüche wie dieser:
> _
> Zitat Hartmut S:"Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema hier beenden, und uns wieder den ernsteren Dingen zuwenden."
> _oder aber nach diesem Muster: "ich bin ein schlechter Mensch, der gerne mal provoziert und über's Ziel hinausschießt - lass uns doch wieder Freunde sein".


*ohhh, da kennst du mich aber schlecht, allerliebster Roland!*
Ich diskutiere gerne weiter, nur nicht hier.
Denn dann würde die Gefahr bestehen, dass mein Tread geschlossen wird.
Mach dich einmal lang, sei ein Macker, gehe in die Plauderecke.
Nimm Deinen Freund "Reinhold 2" gleich mit!
"Apotheker", du kannst da auch Deine Kommentare abgeben.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macker

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

> Ich melde mich in Kürze in Deinem verzweigten Tread.Gruss Hartmut


Ach, unser lieber Harmut hat noch, außer Beleidigungen und Häme, auch Drohungen in seinem Portfolio!

R.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ach, unser lieber Harmut hat noch, außer Beleidungen und Häme, auch Drohungen in seinem Portfolio!


ja, hat er. Die kommen aber später . . . .
Expliziet für dich, lieber Reinhold!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo, Hallo - Leute,

ich kann ja in kein Forum gehen, wo sich nicht herumgestritten wird (ich bin leidenschaftlicher Sammler von Contax - Zeiss Kameras, Rollei und Voigtländer - alles uralt und analog. In einem bestimmten Forum wird sich auch ständig herumgestritten - ich war es leid!).

Wir haben doch größere Probleme - den Krebs!

Mir geht es zurzeit relativ gut, Zoladex spricht noch an. PSA < 0,01 also unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Also bitte, bitte bleibt unter der *Nachweisgrenze!

*Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke, lieber Dirk,

genau so ist es, deshalb sollten sich die Streithähne hier weiter unterhalten:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ie-Fische-quot

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

Hartmut, ich bin ganz von der Rolle, dass unter Deinem Namen steht "Gesperrt". Ich hoffe, dass diese Situation nicht durch mich ausgelöst wurde. Ich schätze Deine Beiträge - sie haben mir viel Information und Sicherheit gegeben.

Ralf, ist es denn möglich einfach so von Dir gesperrt zu werden?.

Grüße
Dirk

----------


## RalfDm

> Ralf, ist es denn möglich einfach so von Dir gesperrt zu werden?.


Ja, das steht in meiner Macht und Kompetenz. Die Gründe für die (zeitlich befristete Sperrung) habe ich Hartmut mitgeteilt. Aus den Forumregeln, §5:

"Die  Forumsbetreiber werden keine Toleranz gegenüber Forumsteilnehmern üben,  die gegen das Gebot der friedfertigen Kommunikation untereinander  verstoßen, und werden solche Forumsteilnehmer ein Mal nichtöffentlich  verwarnen. Bei einem erneuten Verstoß kann dem betreffenden Teilnehmer  ohne weitere Ankündigung oder Diskussion die Berechtigung zur aktiven  Teilnahme am Forum dauerhaft und in der Regel unwiderruflich entzogen  werden. Bei besonders gravierenden Verstößen gegen das Gebot der  friedlichen Kommunikation können die Forumsbetreiber die Berechtigung  zur aktiven Teilnahme am Forum auch ohne vorherige Verwarnung sofort  entziehen"

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

Ups, - und plötzlich war der Strom weg . . . .

*Update:
* 
5 Tage nach dem Ende der Bestrahlung bekam ich heftige Schmerzen im Bauchbereich, sowie linksseitige Rückenschmerzen.
Die Schmerzen im Rücken halten (mit kurzzeitigen Unterbrechungen)  bis heute an.

Eine gründliche Untersuchung in der Nephrologie hat nichts Auffälliges ergeben.
Auch eine nachfolgende Untersuchung durch einen Internisten verlief negativ.
Die Laborwerte sind, bis auf den Entzündungswert (CRP 8.41 mg/l) im hellgrünen Bereich.

Die Bauchschmerzen sind der Bestrahlung zuzuordnen.
Für die Rückenschmerzen wurde keine Ursache gefunden.
Ich konnte die heftigen Rückenschmerzen mit 2 X tägl. Tilidin AL comp. 100 mg/8 mg Retardtabletten kompensieren.
Nun steht am Montagabend eine Untersuchung beim Orthopäden an.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

mein Orthopäde hat mir Krankengymnastik mit Heißluft verordnet.
Zusätzlich bekomme ich Einlagen für meine Schuhe.
(Ich habe nur 3 Paar, Brigitte hat ca. 120 Stück.
Ja, ich rechne es per Stück
Nur die Queen wäre besser . . .  :L&auml;cheln:  )

Der Arzt hatte Lumboischialgie diagnostiziert.
Nun ja, im Bein hatte ich keine Probleme. Auch frei bewegen konnte ich mich.
Es war ein Dauerschmerz. Ob im Liegen, stehen, oder bewegen.

Mein Widerspruchsverfahren gegen die KV, wegen des PET/CT  läuft noch bis September, danach ist Klage möglich. Vorher leider nicht.

Für die Fahrtkosten, zur Bestrahlung  habe ich knapp 700 Euro von der AOK erhalten.

Mir geht es seit Samstag gut.
Nur der Darm macht noch gelegentlich Probleme.
Die Bauch- und Rückenschmerzen sind weg.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

moin Hartmut,
kontaktiere Dich mal wegen Deinem PSMA PET CT das die KK nicht bezahlt hat.
hat der Arzt von der Klinik dir ein Schreiben erstellt und auf die Notwendikeit der Untersuchung hingewiesen ?
oder hast Du es machen lassen und dann bei der KK eingereicht.
die Frage deshalb ,weil mir der Arzt vom Krankenhaus nix ausgestellt hat. im letzten Arztbrief aber auf die Notwendikeit hingewiesen hat bei steigendem PSA Verlauf.
habe Termin am 4.9.
Gruss
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

ich hatte einen kurzen Arztbrief meines Urologen plus Überweisung an die UNI Kiel mitbekommen.
Die UNI Kiel hatte daraufhin den Antrag gestellt, der von der GKV abgelehnt wurde.
Da ich bereits einen Termin hatte, wurde dieser als Selbstzahler eingestuft, und um  ca. 2 Monate verschoben. Die Überweisung konnte ich vernichten.

Den fälligen Betrag von ca. 1.200 Euro musste ich nach der PET innerhalb eines Monats bezahlen.
Einen weiteren ausführlichen Arztbrief habe ich später von dem Direktor der UNI Klinik erhalten, mit der Bitte an die AOK, das PET zu übernehmen.
Da dieses nichts brachte, habe ich vor kurzem noch einen zweiten Brief für die AOK bekommen.

Das PET kostet in Kiel ca.1.800 Euro, wenn es über die Kasse abgerechnet wird.
Als Selbstzahler kostet es 1400,00 Euro, minus Voruntersuchungen (z.B. Laborwerte), die die Kasse trotzdem übernehmen muss.
Es wurde ausgeführt:
Eine NUK Ganzkörper-PET-CT, mit Ga-68-PSMA, am 12.12.2016

Ich befinde mich seit fast 9 Monate im Widerspruchsverfahren mit der AOK.
Im September wird von einer Kanzlei aus Kiel Klage erhoben.
Das ganze wird dauern, weil die Sozialgerichte, wegen unseren "ausländischen Mitbürgern" total überlastet sind.  :L&auml;cheln: 

An den Rest meiner Mannschaft:
Heute hatte ich das Kontroll-MRT, wegen meiner Fibrose und der Rückenschmerzen in der Vergangenheit, nach der IMRT Bestrahlung.
Alles soweit gut. Ausführlicher Bericht folgt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Das PET kostet in Kiel ca.1.800 Euro, wenn es über die Kasse abgerechnet wird.


Das scheint aber der Abrechnungsbetrag für die GKV zu sein....diesen Betrag hatten mir die Kieler seinerzeit auch genannt, um dann knapp 2.900 Euro in Rechnung zustellen (PKV).  
Also sicherheitshalber vorher genau klären, um Abrechnungsschwierigkeiten zu vermeiden......

Das bei dir alles gut ist freut mich denn auch....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,
werde dann ein Empfehlungsschreiben vom Urologen ausstellen lassen was auf die Notwendikeit der PSMA PET Untersuchung verweist.
Schick das dann an die LKK in meinem Fall.mal schauen was passiert.
wenn sich aus der Untersuchung eine Theraphie ergibt umso besser,ansonsten ?
muss ich es wohl selbst bezahlen   (._.) -- (*_*)

Adam

----------


## Franzlxaver

> Das scheint aber der Abrechnungsbetrag für die GKV zu sein....diesen Betrag hatten mir die Kieler seinerzeit auch genannt, um dann knapp 2.900 Euro in Rechnung zustellen (PKV).  
> Also sicherheitshalber vorher genau klären, um Abrechnungsschwierigkeiten zu vermeiden......
> 
> Das bei dir alles gut ist freut mich denn auch....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Uwe


Uniklinik Köln liegt aktuell bei ~2.700 Euro für Selbstzahler/PKV

----------


## Muggelino

Ich hatte auch mal Preise angefragt.
Es gab 3 Tarife:
- einen für GKV
- einen höheren für PKV
- und einen niedrigeren für Selbstzahler, also für Leute, die das bei keiner Kasse einreichen, sondern wirklich selbst zahlen. Ist wohl der geringste Verwaltungsaufwand?

Detlef

----------


## Georg_

Detlef,

ich glaube der Preis für Selbstzahler ist "sozial" begründet und vielleicht nicht kostendeckend. Grundsätzlich sind diese Preise wahrscheinlich gefährlich für die Krankenhäuser. Ich würde erwarten, dass die Krankenkassen auch diesen niedrigeren Preis verlangen, wenn sie davon hören. Dann müssen die Krankenhäuser nur noch den PKV Preis verlangen um zurecht zu kommen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der niedrige Preis durch Einsparung von Verwaltungsaufwand bedingt ist. Wahrscheinlich zahlen viele dieser Patienten nur schleppend.

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Aus einer Info-Datei der Uniklinik Köln:



> Kostenübernahme 
> • Privatpatienten: Die Privaten Krankenversicherungen (PKV) übernehmen die Kosten in der Regel in Abhängigkeit von der Indikation und den Ergebnissen der Voruntersuchungen; im Einzelfall ist die Versicherungspolice zu beachten.
>  • GKV-Patienten: Bei GKV-Patienten ist ein Kostenübernahmeantrag erforderlich. Idealerweise wird der Antrag im Vorfeld der Untersuchung durch den behandelnden Urologen gestellt. Auf Rückfrage kann die Antragstellung im Einzelfall auch durch die Klinik für Nuklearmedizin unterstützt werden. Antrag aussichtsreich bei: Indikation „frühes PSA-Rezidiv“ bei bereits durchgeführter negativer Bildgebung (MRT, CT, Skelettszintigraphie) und Begründung der Therapiekonsequenz. Der Kostenvoranschlag beläuft sich auf derzeit  € 978,87. Da die Krankenkassen häufig ein MDK-Gutachten in Auftrag geben, sollten Laborwerte, Befunde bildgebender Verfahren und Arztbriefe beigefügt werden. 
> • Selbstzahler (GKV): Bei Ablehnung des Kostenübernahmeantrags sind wir gern bei der Auffindung von Alternativen behilflich. So können GKV-Patienten die PSMA PET/CT bei uns ggfs. als Selbstzahler mit einem günstigen GOÄ-Faktor erhalten; dies sollte der Patient zuvor mit uns besprechen.


Ich bezweifle, dass das Angebot für Selbstzahler aus "sozialen" Gründen "günstig" gestaltet wird. Vielleicht will man einfach diese Klientel auch noch mitnehmen und macht konkurrenzfähige Preise. Solange die Kassen zahlen, kümmert es die Patienten ja selten, was das kostet, aber bei Selbstzahlung fangen sie an zu vergleichen.

Kassenleistungen werden meines Wissens quartalsweise abgerechnet und oft erst ein halbes Jahr später beglichen. Eine Arztrechnung aus Januar hab ich Anfang August noch nicht in meiner Patientenquittung bei der Kasse gefunden.
Privatrechnungen dagegen dürften nach 4 Wochen fällig sein.

Detlef

----------


## nomade

Letzteres dürfte aber bei den aktuellen Zinssätzen die geringste Bedeutung haben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Adam,

achte darauf, dass im Arztbrief oder im Antrag eine Begründung steht, und der Arzt nachfolgend eine Behandlungstherapie beabsichtigt.
Bei mir war wohl die Begründung zu schwach, daher nun das Verfahren.




> _Selbstzahler (GKV): Bei Ablehnung des Kostenübernahmeantrags sind wir gern bei der Auffindung von Alternativen behilflich. So können GKV-Patienten die PSMA PET/CT bei uns ggfs. als Selbstzahler mit einem günstigen GOÄ-Faktor erhalten; dies sollte der Patient zuvor mit uns besprechen._


So war es bei mir in Kiel.
Die Ärztin, die den Antrag stellte, war über die Ablehnung verärgert.
Auch Telefonate führten nicht zum Erfolg.
Daraufhin sagte sie, ich sollte die Rechnung trotzdem bei der KK einreichen.

Die Rechnung der UNI bekam ich relativ spät.
Die Zahlungsfrist betrug bei mir 4 Wochen.

Zitat Uwe:



> Das bei dir alles gut ist freut mich denn auch....


Danke!
Die nächste Messung erfolgt Mitte September.
Gut wäre es, wenn ich nun erst einmal wieder 3 Jahre Ruhe habe.
Die Strapazen in diesem Jahr waren nervig.
Fibrose, OP, Bestrahlung . . . 
und jede Menge Untersuchungen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

nach etwas über 4 Wochen, nach der IMRT Bestrahlung habe ich den PSA messen lassen.
Er ist weiterhin langsam gefallen.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=graphic

Nun ja, ich würde sagen, mal abwarten, wann der Nadir erreicht wird.
Die Photonenstrahlung knackt ja bekanntlich die DNA der Krebszellen. Erst wenn die sich nicht mehr reproduzieren ist ein aussagekräftiger Wert gegeben.
Wenn der PSA-Wert keine Kehrtwende macht, sollte der Nadir im November erreicht sein.

Wer zwischen den Zeilen liest erkennt, dass ich etwas ungeduldig bin.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Um eine HT zu vermeiden, habe ich in diesem Jahr einiges gemacht.
Mal sehen, ob ich wieder ein paar Jahre Zeit bekomme.

Nun geht es zur Entspannung erst einmal nach Dänemark.
Das Wetter ist dort vertretbar.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Dann weiterhin gute Erfolge.  Gute Reise und gute Erholung. Lg F+M

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

zur weiteren Verwendung habe ich den IMRT Bericht eingestellt.
Evtl. dürfte er Georg interessieren.

Meine Klage wegen der Kostenübernahme des PSMA/PET-CT wurde nun endlich am 15.09.17  beim Sozialgericht Lübeck zugelassen/ eingereicht.

Gruss
hartmut

klick mich!
..........             

PS: Frank, die reise matschig, aber gut  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

Prof. Dunst weist nochmal auf eine adjuvante Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid hin. Bicalutamid hat den Vorteil, dass das Testosteron nicht abgesenkt wird und die Potenz erhalten bleibt. Bicalutamid senkt nicht das Testosteron sondern blockiert die Aufnahme von Testosteron durch die Krebszellen. Allerdings sollte man gegen die Nebenwirkung Brustvergrößerung Tamoxifen 10 mg einnehmen. Es wirkt auch eine, ich sage mal: "Hormontherapie light" - ca. ein Monat 150 mg Bicalutamid und anschließend 50 mg "Erhaltungsdosis", diese täglich oder später reduziert auf zweimal die Woche.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

die Aussage von Prof. Dunst bezieht sich auf das Vorgespräch.
Ich hatte ja keine HT gewünscht.

Sollte der PSA wieder ansteigen wäre nach einer erneuten PET- Untersuchung,  eine Behandlung einzelner Tumore mit Cyberknife, evtl. in Verbindung einer Hormonbehandlung möglich. So sein Plan für die Zukunft.
Erst einmal geht er davon aus, dass der PSA weiter sinkt.
Weil ich weiterhin von meinem Urologen, Prof. Dr. Seif behandelt werden möchte, haben wir vereinbart, dass wir uns in 1 Jahr wiedersehen.

Danke für die Erläuterungen zum Bicalutamid!
Mit der Potenz klappt es leider nicht mehr so wie gewünscht.
Die blauen Pillen helfen zwar noch ein wenig beim Sex, aber es ist "schrecklich".
Ohne Pille regt sich nur noch etwas, wenn ich auf dem Klo sitze und kacka mache, bei leichter Verstopfung.
Warum weiss ich nicht.
Welch eine Vorstellung.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## nomade

Es gibt eine Alternative, lieber Hartmut,
wenn Du Dich vor Spritzen nicht fürchtest. Hat mir auch geholfen, gerne PM.

Gruss,

Uli

----------


## Georg_

Ein Mann hat nachts mehrere Erektionen während er schläft. Nach einer Operation oder während einer Hormonbehandlung sind diese unterdrückt. Bei einer Hormonbehandlung fehlt dann die Libido so dass es auch im wachen Zustand kaum zu Erektionen kommt. Fehlende Erektionen führen zu einer Vernarbung der Schwellkörper. Außerdem verlieren die Venen ihre Spannkraft und das Blut fließt zu schnell wieder ab so dass es zu keiner oder nur einer geringen Erektion kommt. Dies bezeichnet man als "venöses Leck".

Wie ich inzwischen gelesen habe, kann man dieses venöse Leck mit Gewebekleber verschließen. Auch in diesem Artikel beschrieben. 

Darüber hinaus gibt es neu und noch sehr experimentell die Stoßwellentherapie gegen ED. Diese bietet jetzt ein (wohl recht teurer) Arzt in Hamburg an. Hier ein wissenschaftlicher Artikel über diese Therapie.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Georg,

beachtenswert einmal mehr Deine Recherchen. Der Dr. Hartmut Post ist schon ein umtriebiger Urologe, der auch viel Wissenswertes auf seiner Homepage abgespeichert  hat. Obwohl selbst noch nicht betroffen, habe ich mir Deine Links alle angeklickt und aufmerksam die Details durchgelesen. Von der Stoßwellentherape halte ich persönlich überhaupt nichts; wird doch diese Methode allzu oft auch für kleine Zipperleins angepriesen. Und die Nebenwirkungen bei der Behandlung des venösen Lecks sind auch nicht ohne:

*Risiken des Eingriffs*

"Da es sich bei den ersten beiden Eingriffen um recht invasive Methoden handelt, existiert immer ein Risiko der Beschädigung von Gewebe und Geschlechtsorgan. Der Einsatz des Gewebeklebers hingegen wird als gering referenziert. Meist geht der Eingriff mit kurzzeitigen Schwellungen einher, welche jedoch schnell wieder abschwellen. Als mögliche auftretende Komplikationen sind Taubheitsgefühle am Penis, Auftreten einer Penisverkrümmung, Hautnekrosen am Penis, schmerzhafte Erektionen sowie Infektionsgefahr angegeben".

Ganz schön heftig oder üppig, was da auf einen Mann zukäme, der sich solchen Behandlungen ausliefern würde. Ich würde da wohl eher kneifen.

Ein frohes Wochenende wünsche ich der Forumsgemeinde.

----------


## nomade

Ein venöses Leck kann ein Urologe relativ leicht abklären.

Eine Fibrosierung der Schwellkörper mangels Spontanerektionen kann man mit regelmäßiger Anwendung einer Pumpe entgegenwirken.
(Nach meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung taugt die auch nur dazu)

Wenn PDE-5 Hemmer (Viagra und Konsorten) nicht wirken, ist SKAT eine Lösung. Das in den Apotheken üblicherweise angebotene Caverject oder Viridal ist teuer und soll häufig schmerzhafte Erektionen verursachen. Ich benutze das von der Cosmos Apotheke in Mannheim hergestellte Kombipräparat, das nicht nur wesentlich billiger ist, sondern auch meiner Frau und mir (abgesehen vom kleinen Pieks) nur Freude bereitet. Beides ist verschreibungspflichtig und man sollte auch vom Arzt in die Benutzung eingewiesen werden.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

danke für die Anregungen!

Ich lass es lieber, wie es ist. Etwas geht ja noch . . . .
Wir hatten uns ja damals für das Leben entschieden, und daraufhin den Sex in der alten Form abgeschrieben.
Wir sind beide nicht mehr so Sexhungrig wie früher, weil wir uns ausgetobt haben.
Wir sind eigentlich damit zufrieden, was nach der RPE noch übrig geblieben ist.

Es liegt mir nicht, eine Pille zu schlucken, und dann auf Kommando ins Bettchen zu gehen.
Das empfinde ich als schlimm bzw. schrecklich.
Damals war der Sex spontan. Es hatte sich einfach immer so ergeben.

Stoßwellen-Therapie:
Wir haben vor 3 Jahren etwas anderes ausprobiert.
Wir haben so ein Dingens verwendet:
https://www.amazon.de/Prorelax-39263...+tens++ems+duo

Falsch eingestellt, war die Nacht gelaufen.
Richtig dosiert, wirds lustig . . . :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Spaß bei Seite, einfach mal ausprobieren.
Vielleicht erspart es ja die Spritze.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## nomade

Danke für den Tipp, Hartmut! Für das Geld könnte man es ja mal versuchen.
Hast Du vielleicht auch noch Ratschläge zu Platzierung und Einstellung? Es wird ja nun nicht explizit für unser Problem angeboten

Noch zur Spontaneität: wir konnten vor wenigen Tagen einen Erfolg mit einem blauen Versuchsballon feiern. Da kommt wohl doch was zurück!
Da Tadalafil (aka Cialis) in Kürze patentfrei wird, wäre das auch eine Alternative, die eher spontane Aktionen zulässt. Ist jetzt weniger für Dich gedacht, sondern für betroffene Mitleser.

Gruss,
Uli

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Uli,

es kommt auf die Größe des kleinen Johannes an.
Die Elektroden sind jeweils paarweise getrennt steuerbar.
Die Stärke ist von 1 bis 8 einstellbar.
Vom leichten Kribbeln bis zum Knetinterwall.

Die Beschreibung sagt aus, es gibt 6 medizinische- und 8 Massage Programme.
Diese sind natürlich für den Rücken und den Bauch gedacht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich war auch der Meinung das sie "angeblich" bei der Beckenbodengymnastik hilfreich sein sollen.

----------


## nomade

Dafür werden sie u. U. sogar verschrieben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

ich schreibe hier einmal hinein, damit wir bei Franz nicht vom Thema abkommen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...990#post103990

In der Hauptsache möchte ich mich bei Konrad, Georg und Harald für die Aufklärung bedanken!

Nebenbei kämpfe ich seit August mit starken Flanken- Hüftschmerzen.
Es ist ein linksseitiger starker Rückenschmerz, der sich seit meiner Bestrahlung immer wieder mal meldet. Dauerhaft seit dem 22.12.17.
Er ist gleichbleibend, egal wie ich mich bewege.
Eine Gehbehinderung besteht nicht.
Abgeklärt wurde es per in Augenscheinnahme ohne anfassen, vom Orthopäden.
Klingt lustig, - ist es aber nicht.
Diagnose: Ischias Lumbaglie.
Die nachfolgenden Übungen beim Physiotherapeuten  haben mir nur kurzfristig eine Linderung verschafft.

Weil die Schmerzen unerträglich sind, und über, bzw. zwischen den Festtagen kein vernünftiger Arzt erreichbar ist, musste ich mir einmal wieder selbst helfen.

Medikamente:
Kortison 30mg - 20mg - 10 - 5mg, verteilt auf 4 Tage
Voltaren Dispers 1 X 50 mg zum Nachlegen, wenn Tilidin nicht helfen.
Tilidin 1 X 200/16 mg täglich
Nach der 1. Kortisongabe, hatte ich 2 Tage, ohne weitere Schmerzmittel Ruhe.

Heute habe ich mir eine Überweisung ausstellen lassen.
MRT, Becken und Lendenwirbel.
Der Hausarzt, mein "Palästinensischer Freund"  vermutet eine Metastase. Zumindest hat er es in den Schein geschrieben.
Ich hatte aufgrund meiner "Bekanntheit" 2 Std. später sofort einen Termin in der UNI bekommen.
Die wollten es wissen . . . .

Ergebnis heute 16.00h:
Nichts auffälliges, alles gut, Bericht folgt.

So empfindlich bin ich ja nicht. Da hatte ich in der Vergangenheit zu vieles erlebt.
 . . . . aber es beruhigt doch irgendwie?!

Eine PSA Messung erfolgt Mitte Januar bei meinem Urologen.



Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

zu dem Ergebnis gratuliere ich Dir. Ich weiß, dass man alle möglichen Beschwerden zunächst einmal mit dem PK in Verbindung bringt. Ich hoffe, dass Du Deine Schmerzen auch noch los wirst und dass die PSA-Messung zu Deiner Zufriedenheit ausgeht.

In dem Sinne: Ein Frohes Neues Jahr.

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, lieber Werner, die Wünsche Frohes neues Jahr wurden von mir, wegen der Schmerzen vergessen.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass irgendwelche Schmerzen immer in Verbindung mit PCa gebracht werden.
Ich war immer einer der Ersten, der die Leute hier im Forum beruhigte, wenn es um diese Frage ging.
Ist man dann selbst betroffen, macht man sich so seine eigenen Gedanken.

Heute habe ich per Fax den Kurzbericht vom MRT bekommen.
5 Zeilen. Alles lateinisch, außer die freundlichen Grüße *g*
In Deutsch übersetzt, Rückenwurzelentzündung, oder so ähnlich.
Ich rufe später mal Dr. Google auf.

Die Schmerzen kamen heute wieder.
2 Tilidin am Morgen,  haben diese besänftigen können.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

hier noch mal ein kleines Update:

Tilidin helfen nicht mehr.
Ich nehme nun Palexia 200 mg /Tag.

Einen neuen Termin beim Orthopäden  habe ich am 18.01.2018
Er soll den Nebenbefund, die Wurzelentzündung behandeln.

Hier einmal mein letzten Bericht, den ich am Samstag bekommen habe.


Hi Michi,
bei mir stand im Informationsbogen, dass ich in 3 Jahren gelähmt sein könnte!
Soviel zu den Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung.

Blase und Darm musste ich nicht schützen, weil es nur eine IMRT-  L-Knotenbestrahlung, plus Abflusswege war.
Außer diesen blöden Rückenschmerzen, und manchmal Bauchweh,  habe ich auch bisher keine Probleme.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hast du es schriftlich das es *von der Bestrahlung* kommt. Nur dann sind es Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Michi,

ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass der behandelnde Arzt einem schreibt, diese Nebenwirkungen kämen von seiner Bestrahlung. Das kann er im Moment auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. 

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Wenn ich die Berichte alle durchlese kann ich wirklich nichts darüber fimden.

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....estrahlung.php

----------


## Hartmut S

Holla,

Den Aufklärungsbogen (Durchlag für den Patienten) finde ich nicht wieder.
Er sah aber in etwa so aus.
https://www.radiologie-koeln-suedsta...ntherapie-.pdf

Seit gestern bin ich ohne Tabletten schmerzfrei.
Die Palexia 200 mg kamen nicht zum Einsatz.
Nun hat Brigitte mir auf die schnelle, ab Donnerstag Termine für Heißluft & Massagen besorgt. In der Hoffung, dass die Schmerzen wegbleiben.

Die leichten Bauchschmerzen habe ich mit kandiertem Ingwer wegbekommen.
Ingwer soll ja gesund sein.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Von voller Blase und leeren Darm stand nichts drinnen.
Da hatte mich der liebe Konrad aufgeklärt, weil ja nur die L-Knoten bestrahlt wurden, und das korrekt sei.


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,
wie Du Deine Beschwerden geschildert hast, vermutete ich auch eher ein orthopädiches Problem, wie es öfter beim Älter werden beschrieben wird. Z.B. eine Wurzelkanalstenose.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Heribert,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis, lieber Heribert!

Meine Suche hat ergeben, dass es diese Wurzelkanalstenose sein könnte.
Ähnliches sagte mir auch der Röntgenologe im Vorgespräch, nachdem er genau wissen wollte, wie sich die Schmerzen äußern.
Die Symptome sind sehr vielseitig, aber mindestens 2 treffen davon zu.

Im August hatte mir mein Orthopäde Krankengymnastik mit Heißluft verordnet.
Zusätzlich bekam ich Einlagen für meine Schuhe.
Der Arzt hatte Lumboischialgie diagnostiziert.
Leider ist dieser Arzt nun in Rente, sodass ich einen anderen konsultieren musste.
Das kommt in unserem Alter häufiger vor.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit verlor ich meinen Augenarzt.

Auch dieses Mal musste ich die Ärztekammer einschalten, damit ich meine Unterlagen bekomme.
Am 18.ten habe ich nun einen Termin mit einem neuen unbekannten Orthopäden.
Ich werde mal alle meine gesammelten Erkenntnisse mitnehmen.

Ein netter User aus dem Forum hat mich über eine PN darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich auch  einmal an mein Trampolin denken sollte.
Auch das werde ich mit einbeziehen, weil ich anfangs an eine harmlose Verrenkung gedacht hatte.
Ich hatte sogar an festgesetzte Blähungen gedacht, und meine Flohsamenschalen wieder raus geholt, die ich im Verdacht hatte, andere Krankheiten zu verursachen.

Nun ja, langes Schreiben, kurzer Sinn.
Meine Schiffs- u. Busreisen sind in 2017, durch OP, Bestrahlung und Rückenschmerzen fast alle ausgefallen.

Ich möchte mich in diesem Zusammenhang auch bei Konrad bedanken, der mir genau den Unterschied zwischen  PET und einer MRT erklärt hat.
Sorry, dass ich nach 5 Jahren immer noch mal wieder nachhaken muss.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,

Eine Wurzelkanaleinengung beginnt ja im Wirbelkanal und setzt sich an den Nervenaustrittspunkten bei den Bandscheiben fort. Es kann schon helfen, wenn ein guter Physiotherapeut die Wirbelzwischenräume manuell mobilisiert. Also normale Massage und Heißluft wird die Einengung (Stenose) nicht beseitigen können um die Druckpunkte wieder zu entlasten. Anleitungen für krankengymnastische Übungen sollte Dir der Physiotherapeut mitgeben.

Gruß und gute Besserung
Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Heribert,

gestern war ich zur 1. Massage. Sie hat sich gelohnt. Der Masseur  hat den Schmerzpunkt gesucht und gefunden.
Es sind Muskelstränge in der linken Gesäßhälfte, die teilweise ins Bein und auch ins Becken  laufen.
Als er den Punkt an der linken Pobacke, ziemlich weit unten fand, bin ich an die Decke geschossen. Es war der gleiche Schmerz den ich seit August (mit Unterbrechungen) empfunden habe.
Ich musste nach der Behandlung noch 10 Minuten liegen bleiben. Danach ging es mir wieder gut.
Der Therapeut sagte mir, dass er viele Patienten hat, die nach einer Bestrahlung zu ihm kommen.
In meinem damaligen Leben hatte ich nie größere Probleme mit dem Rücken. Ich bilde mir immer noch ein, dass die Ursache(n) durch die IMRT Bestrahlung entstanden sind.

Die Heißluftmassage war nur als Überbrückung gedacht, weil der nächste Termin zur Krankengymnastik erst in 2 Wochen frei ist.
Am 18.01 habe ich einen Termin beim Orthopäden. Hier werde ich dann trotzdem die Wurzelkanalstenose und die diagnostizierte Lumboischialgie ansprechen.
Die angeforderten Unterlagen liegen bereits beim MVZ, und werden zugeschickt.

Für deine Hilfe möchte ich mich noch einmal herzlich bedanken!
Ich werde gelegentlich weiter berichten.

Als ich heute Mittag in die Praxis kam, und nur männliche Wesen vorfand,
habe ich erst mal gefragt, ob die mich auch nicht missverstanden haben,
denn ich hätte ja einen Termin für eine spezielle Thai Massage.  :L&auml;cheln: 

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...taeuschen.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hartmut,

war das ein spezieller Masseur? Da ich nach meiner letzten OP ebenfalls Schmerzen in den Beinen habe, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer dauerhaften Lösung. Derzeit nehme ich ein schwaches Opiod, 2 x 100 mg Tramadol.

Hier noch ein Beitrag aus der heutigen Ärztezeitung zum Thema Schmerzen im Bein-Gesäß-Rückenbereich. Es werden konventionelle Ansätze vorgeschlagen, u.a. in Bezug auf Faszien und Triggerpunkte. Damit der Patient das aushält, bekommt er Opioide. Zitat: " Mit dem Einsatz von Opioiden soll nicht gezögert werden."

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang,

im Wesentlichen kommt es darauf an, die Wirbelkörper im betroffenen Bereich gegeneinander zu mobilisieren. Wenn auf dem Rezept steht "manuelle Therapie" bei Wurzelkanalstenose im Bereich (WBK X bis Y)
dürfte der Physiotherapeut keine Probleme haben, die richtige Anwendung zu treffen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Wolfgang:


> war das ein spezieller Masseur?


Hallo Wolfgang,

das weiß ich leider nicht genau.
Es ist eine Praxis für Physio- u. Ergotherapie mit 2 Therapeuten, die auch Massagen anwenden.
Ich frage am Dienstag einmal nach, welche Ausbildung er hat.

Gute Besserung!
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> Mit dem Einsatz von Opioiden soll nicht gezögert werden.


In den USA wurde der Notstand erklärt da zuviele Patienten davon abhängig geworden sind.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Georg,

ich schreibe hier mal die Antwort in das Thema, weil ja Hartmut auch Erfahrungen mit Opioiden hat. Eine längere Diskussion macht sicher nur an anderer Stelle Sinn.

Wir hatten letztens eine Diskussion zum Thema Schmerzmittel. Prof. Dr. Sven Gottschling, Palliativmediziner, Uni Saarland, schreibt in seinem Büchlein "Schmerz loswerden" über die Vorurteile in Bezug auf Morphin. Ich zitiere sinngemäß.

1. macht süchtig/abhängig: falsch Im Gegenteil, wenn Morphin rechtzeitig, am besten vor Auftreten von Schmerzen, eingesetzt wird, ist eine Suchtgefahr geringer. Begründung im Buch.
2. Morphin  bekommt man zum Sterben: falsch. Es ist eins der Schmerzmittel mit den  geringsten Nebenwirkungen und kann Jahre und Jahrzehnte verabreicht  werden.
3. Sobald man Morphin bekommt, dämmert man vor sich hin: Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
4. Man darf Morphin nicht zu früh einsetzen, sonst verliert es seine Wirkung: Das ist völliger Nonsens.
5. Der Einsatz von Morphin beschleunigt den Tod: Auch dieser Irrglaube hält sich erstaunlich hartnäckig.
6. Morphin  hat eine Dosisobergrenze: Das ist falsch. Es kann ohne Nebenwirkungen  in riesigen Dosen verabreicht werden, falls Bedarf besteht. Steigen die  Schmerzen nicht, kann jahrelang die selbe Dosis ausreichen. Es gibt Patienten, die das Jahrzehnte lang nehmen.
7. Morphin führt zu Atemdepression: falsch. Der Atem verlangsamt sich.
8. Morphin  wird von vielen Patienten nicht gut vertragen: stimmt so nicht. Falls  Nebenwirkungen auftreten, sind diese von kurzer Dauer, außer  Verstopfung.

Das Buch ist interessant und gut lesbar geschrieben. Teilweise überschneidet sich der Inhalt mit dem Spiegel Bestseller "Leben bis zuletzt", in dem aus Sicht von Prof. Gottschling die Palliativmedizin als Alternative zum freiwiliigen Selbsttod dargestellt wird. Weil ich mich wieder einmal mit freiwilligem Scheiden aus dem Leben beschäftige habe ich neben Anleitungen zum Suizid diese beiden Paperbacks bestellt, die andere Auswege zeigen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

In vielen Fällen kann man Morphin sinnvoll einsetzen. Ich hatte nur diesen Artikel in der Zeit gelesen und dieses Video. Daher bin ich gegen die Aussage "soll nicht gezögert werden". 

Die in dem Artikel genannte Pharmafirma hat für ein Medikament, dass nur für Schwerstbetroffene gedacht war, in Anzeigen geworben, auf Ärztekongressen Vorträge bezahlt und Pharmaberater ausschwärmen lassen, die die Gefährlichkeit bei Ärzten herunterspielen sollten. Auf dem Beipackzettel war beschrieben wie man es nicht anwenden sollte - dies wurde die bevorzugte Anwendungsart der Abhängigen. Meine Meinung ist, diese Firma macht sehr erfolgreich auf legalem Wege den Drogenhändlern Konkurrenz.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,
hallo Wolfgang,

der Fleisch-Monteur hat eine 3 jährige Ausbildung mit Fortbildung absolviert.
Egal wie er nun gebildet ist, für mich ist es ein, oder *mein* Wunderheiler!
Ich bin auch nur Kapitän durch harte Arbeit, später über die Seemannsschule der Hapag Lloyd in  Hamburg  geworden,  und nicht über einen Studienplatz.
Nun ja, für die Hapag hatte es nicht gereicht. Da bin ich danach als Ing-Assi gefahren.
Das wäre aber eine andere Geschichte.
Heute gab es eine große Packung Toffifee extra für die Praxis. 

Dieses mal kam u.a. auch ein Massagestab zum Einsatz.
Er hat mir sehr gut getan.
Ich bin seit einiger Zeit beschwerdefrei.

Soviel schei hatte ich ja noch nie auf einmal erlebt, außer bei der Diagnose Pca.
Weihnachten und Silvester waren gelaufen.
Spanien klappte zuvor.
Dort bin ich ohne Einschränkungen auf dem Boot rumgekaspert.
Die Fahrt dorthin war auch OK.

Nun muss ich erst einmal den PSA Verlauf abwarten.
Dieser wird in den nächsten Tagen gemessen.
Vielleicht hat Georg recht, wenn er sagt, eine HT/ADT in Kombination eine Bestrahlung wäre besser.
Ich hatte bedenken, wegen einer Über-Therapie. Daher meine Ablehnung.

Zum  Morphin möchte ich auch noch etwas sagen.
Wenn der Mensch Schmerzen hat, ist es eigentlich egal was er nimmt.
Hauptsache es hilft.
So denke ich!
Alle Warnungen werden dann von mir in den Wind geschlagen, Hauptsache die Schmerzen schwinden.
Ich habe da sehr viele Erfahrungen sammeln können, aufgrund meines Clusterkopfscherzes!

Nach der Bestrahlung hatte ich derartige Schmerzen, dass ich zu 2 X Valoron® N retard 50/4 mg Retardtabletten, auf Anweisung von Brigitte (Befehle gibt es ja nicht mehr  :L&auml;cheln:  ) gegriffen hatte. Die waren allerdings 10 Jahre alt. Hatten dennoch geholfen.

Lieber Herr Dr. Daniel Schmidt, was soll ich denn nun glauben?
Sie sagen, Rückenschmerzen enstehen nicht durch eine Bestrahlung.
Ich musste aber einen Aufklärungsbogen unterschreiben, wo drinnen stand, dass ich in 3 Jahren gelähmt sein könnte.
Die Nebenwirkungen sind allerdings in Promille, oder (0.01 %) angegeben.
Wenn mich unser lieber Konrad nicht aufgeklärt hätte, wäre ich gar nicht erst dort hin gegangen.
Ich hatte vor 2013 nie größere Probleme mit dem Rücken.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hallo Hartmut, es heißt nicht umsonst "Der Glaube versetzt Berge" Wenn man an Besserung oder Heilung glaubt warum soll dann einer etwas sagegen haben. Mach weiter sound ich hoffe das ich noch lange etwas von dir lesen kann. Man ließt dann nicht nur Theorien die man im Internet überall findet sondern Tatsuchen die du selber erlebt hast.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen zusammen,

mein PSA ist auf 1.57 gestiegen.
Die OP und die nachfolgende Bestrahlung haben nicht den erwünschten Erfolg erbracht.

Mein Urologe hat mir eine imitierende AHT (AHT mit Pausen) angeboten, die ich vorerst abgelehnt habe.
Ob Spritze oder Tabletten, das habe ich versäumt zu klären.
Daraufhin habe ich eine Überweisung in die UNI Kiel zu Prof. Dunst bekommen.

Diese hatte mir im August gesagt, falls der PSA steigt, werden wir über PET gucken, und evtl. eine Nachbestrahlung mit  Cyberknife oder SBRT ? durchführen.
Ob die AOK es bezahlt ist fraglich. Ich glaube nicht.
Daher werde ich nach Abwägung der Vor- und Nachteile schauen, ob ich für diese Studie in frage komme.
https://www.uksh.de/171211_pi_hypost...ie_update.html

Immerhin habe ich ja fast 5 Jahre nach Diagnose überlebt, und hatte 4 Jahre ruhe.
Damals, vor 5 Jahren  hatte man gesagt 5  10 - 15 Jahre überleben nach Diagnose.
Heute ist die Überlebensrate höher, auch für schwerer Betroffene.

Nun bin ich ja vielleicht etwas pflegeleichter im Forum geworden, aber meinen Humor habe ich immer noch nicht verloren.
das ist leider ein weiterer Tatsachenbericht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, wie ich lesen kann ist dein PSA-Wert nie so richtig runter gegangen. Hat der Chirurg nicht alles erwischt das er einseitig nervenschonend operiert hat ? Ich frag das als Laie, hab davon keinen Ahnung. Wenn ich aber hier lese ist ein Gleason 7b normal fast noch einfach in den Griff zu kriegen. Nachdem bei mir Glaison 9 festgestellt wurde ist mein PSA nach Op weit runter dann ein wenig erhöt, nach Bestrahlung bis jetzt immer <0,07. Hab ich bis jetzt nur mehr Glück als du ?

----------


## uwes2403

@ Hartmut - richte sich die Studie nicht an die Patienten, die die Prostata noch haben ?

Wird schon....1,57 ist kein Beinbruch. Über eine IHT kann man nachdenken - und sei es nur, um nach dem ersten Zyklus mal zu schauen, was passiert...

@ Michi - ja, Du hast einen guten Verlauf...aber ob es nötig ist, dies an so vielen Stellen immer wieder herauszustellen ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht baut es aber ein paar neue Mitglieder auf wenn sie auch einmal lesen das es auch gut ausgehen kann. Immer negative Berichte zu lesen, ich weiß nicht ?

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Ja mein lieber Kätp`n

muss ,ich mich doch auch wieder mal mal melden. Das nach Bestrahlungen Nebenwirkungen zurückbleiben musste auch ich hinnehmen. Habe ein paarmal im Forum darauf hingewiesen und musste dafür von den Spezialisten Maßregelungen hinnehmen.

Du wirst mit den Beschwerden leben müssen. Ich wünsche dir weiterhin alles Gute. Wir schaffen das sicher noch ein paar Jahre...............................

Was mir an dir so gefällt ist dein Humor.

Grüße auch an Brigitte
Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein Urologe hat mir eine imitierende AHT (AHT mit Pausen) angeboten, 
> die ich vorerst abgelehnt habe. Ob Spritze oder Tabletten, das habe ich versäumt zu klären.
> Daraufhin habe ich eine Überweisung in die UNI Kiel zu Prof. Dunst bekommen.
> 
> Diese hatte mir im August gesagt, falls der PSA steigt, werden wir über PET gucken, 
> und evtl. eine Nachbestrahlung mit  Cyberknife oder SBRT ? durchführen.


Lieber Hartmut,
deine Lymphknoten-OP und -Bestrahlung haben dir zusammen den PSA-Verlauf
deutlich zurückgeworfen. Wenn der Prof. Dunst noch einmal mit dem 
CyberKnife Lymphknoten abschiessen kann, die im PSMA-PET gefünden werden,
bringt dir das wieder Zeit. Übrigens _ist_ das CyberKnife eine SBRT. Es gibt auch 
andere Maschinen die das können.

Irgendwann wird dann Schluss sein mit diesen lokalen Therapien, und dann
brauchst Du wohl eher die ADT als die AHT. Letztere wird mit Pillen verabreicht
und greift das Testosteron nicht an, wird aber nicht intermittiert (unterbrochen).
Die ADT wird per Depotspritze verabreicht, unterbricht die Testosteronbildung
und wird deswegen gerne mal unterbrochen, um wieder etwas 'Männlichkeit'
zu tanken. Je weiter fortgeschritten die Krankheit, desto weniger wird
unterbrochen, aber ich hatte es dir ja schon mal geschrieben:
Dein PSA 'explodiert' derzeit nicht, sondern wächst im Rahmen dessen, was
in den letzten paar Jahren stattfand. (Das siehst Du an der Steilheit der PSA-Kurve
in myprostate.eu: Je steiler, desto schneller das Wachstum, bz. kürzer die PSA-VZ)
Einem Unterbruch der ADT würde nach z.B. einem Jahr kaum etwas entgegenstehen.


Ich wünsche Brigitte und Dir, dass ihr wiedermal ein Zeitfenster findet,
um die relative Wärme von Alacant zu geniessen. Hinfliegen und einen
Mietwagen nehmen ist weniger belastend und billiger. Naja, die Hündchenfrage ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Klaus konnte mit der Kombination von Metabloc+Metformin seinen PSA Wert senken. Wenn es auch bei Dir wirkt, verschafft Dir das eine therapiefreie Zeit. 

Klaus und ich würden uns natürlich freuen, wenn auch andere damit Erfolg haben.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo, und Moin, Moin,

danke für die Anregungen, Tip(p)s und Infos!

Ich fange einmal mit A wie AMichi an, und formatiere den Beitrag in Cumputerzeichen. Die Namen schwärze ich, weil ich diese nur in positivem Zusammenhang verwenden darf  :L&auml;cheln: 

@ Michi, der Chirurg, mein Urologe Prof. S. *~~~~*,  hat gute Arbeit geleistet. Die Prostataloge ist nach 5 Jahren immer noch frei von Krebs. Es sind nur die L-Knoten, die Probleme bereiten.
Was bemängelt werden könnte, ist die Entnahme von nur 4 Lymphknoten bei der RPE. Damals wurde von sauberen Wächterknoten gesprochen.

@ Uwe, so ist es. Da habe ich etwas falsch verstanden. Das wurde mir heute in der Strahlen- UNI bestätigt.

@ Manfred, Prof. D  *#####* räumte heute ein, dass die Rückenschmerzen durch die Bestrahlung kommen könnten, da Muskelstränge links mit bestrahlt wurden. Dr. H. (gleicher Laden) meinte aber, dass diese Schmerzen nicht dauerhaft bleiben. Danke für die netten Grüsse!

@ Konrad, für Deine Aufklärung muss ich mich wieder einmal besonders bedanken:
Dass CyberKnife und SBRT das gleiche ist, war mir entgangen.

Die heutige Besprechung hat folgendes gegeben:
Prof. D. hat vor, in ca.  4  6 Monaten ein PSMA-PET durchzuführen.
Dr. H. meint, wir sollten noch einen PSA Wert in 3 Monaten von Prof. S. abwarten.
Je nach Diagnose kommt dann CyberKnife oder eine ganz normale IMRT Nach-Bestrahlung zur Anwendung. Es kann heute ein Gebiet ein zweites Mal bestrahlt werden, da die Zielgenauigkeit und die Dosierung mit den modernen Geräten verbessert wurde.
Von einer AHT halten beide Ärzte zu diesem Zeitpunk nichts.

Wir hatten ein 1 - stündiges Gespräch. Auch die MRT vom 02. Januar wurde noch einmal ausgewertet, und zusätzlich einem Speziallisten über das interne Netz zur Einsicht gegeben.
Momentan habe ich keine Rückenschmerzen. Sollte sich etwas ändern, wird das PET vorgezogen.

@ Georg, ich wollte einmal in Klaus seinem Selbsttest mitmachen. Damals war es zu früh für mich.
Ich kann mich bemühen, wie ich will. Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch.
Kannst du mir bitte einmal sagen, welche beiden Medikamente ich benötige?
Das Diabetiker Medikament ist ja nicht Rezeptfrei . . .
Das würde ich aber hinkriegen.

Nachtrag: "Geändert von Hartmut,  20 Minutus später"

Am Ende noch etwas interessantes.
Leider finde ich die Diskussion hier im Forum nicht wieder.
Da wurde berichtet, wenn keine Prostata mehr vorhanden ist, dass der PSA dann nicht mehr steigen würde.
Die Ärzte haben mir heute etwas anderes gesagt.
Auch wenn die Prosti nicht mehr da wäre, könnte der PSA bei Fahrrad fahren, oder anderen sportlichen Anstrengungen steigen. Auch beim Drängen auf WC, wenn die Wurscht nicht richtig raus will. *g*
Das würde damit zusammenhängen, dass verbliebene Krebszellen gereizt werden.
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht nur eine schlechte Aufklärung, die Konrad widerlegen kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> ...dann brauchst Du wohl eher die ADT als die AHT.


Ich möchte anregen, die Abkürzungen so zu verwenden wie sie im Abkürzungsverzeichnis unseres Forums erklärt werden. Dort steht:




> AHT- anti-hormonal therapy - Antihormontherapie - gleichbedeutend mit Androgendeprivationstherapie, ADT


Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

versuch doch mal mit der AOK abzukären, ob diese die CyberKnife Bestrahlung in Deinem Fall übernimmt. Eine Nachbestrahlung von Metastasen im vorbestrahlten Gebiet mit IMRT kriegt außer Prof. Dunst kaum einer in Deutschland hin. Und die Versicherung kann ja nicht sagen, Metastasen werden nicht behandelt, das ist zu teuer.

Ich versuche gerade die von Klaus angewendete Therapie in einem Text zu beschreiben. Wahrscheinlich kann ich Dir den nächste Woche zur Verfügung stellen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> _AHT- anti-hormonal therapy - Antihormontherapie - gleichbedeutend mit Androgendeprivationstherapie, ADT_


Das ist nicht richtig.

Die Androgendeprivation ist ein Testosteronentzug, also eine Unterdrückung der Androgen-
(Testosteron-)bildung sei dies durch 'Spritzen', Orchiektomie oder Abirateron-Tabletten.

Eine Antihormontherapie hingegen greift die Testosteronbildung nicht an, sondern
blockiert die BIndung des Hormons an die Rezeptoren der Krebszelle. Das wird meist mit 
 Bicalutamid-Tabletten erreicht oder anderen Antiandrogenen wie Enzalutamid.


Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Aber hallo,

unter Abkürzungen steht es so, wie von Georg angerregt, nämlich:

*ADT*
androgen deprivation therapy
(ADT, ADT2, ADT3, ADT4)
Androgendeprivationstherapie, 
Androgenentzugstherapie
mit einfacher, zweifacher, drei
facher 
bzw. vierfacher Medikamentierung;
siehe 
Androgenentzugstherapie

*AHT*
anti-hormonal therapy
Antihormontherapie
gleichbedeutend mit 
Androgendeprivationstherapie, ADT

Und nun? Was ist nun richtig?

Und dann steht auch noch das:

*AD* 

androgen deprivation

Androgendeprivation (-entzug)
das medikamentöse Unterdrücken der 
körpereigenen Androgen- (i.
a. Testosteron-) Produktion, je nach 
Wirkstoff entweder nur die der Hoden 
oder sowohl die der Hoden als auch 
die der Nebennierenrinde; chemische 
Kastration 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh  je, -  ist das aufregend!

Ich bin nun bald 5 Jahre dabei, verstehe dennoch nicht alles.
So wie Michael (Michi)  es auch einmal geschrieben hatte, dass er Abkürzungen nicht gerne mag.

Lieber Harald,  der Konrad ist einer der wenigen Menschen, der es einem Laien richtig erklärt.
Und sei es, wenn er es in (Klammern) setzt.
Ich verfahre manches Mal auch entsprechend, wenn ich merke, es ist noch ein Neuling, oder ähnlich.
Ich finde, es ist egal, denn die Hauptsache ist doch, der Betroffene versteht es.
. . . .und wenn es bestimmte User schreiben, versteht man es, auch mit falschen Abkürzungen (fAK).  :L&auml;cheln: 

Alles gut, lieber Georg!
Wenn es fatale -, nicht nur Formfehler sind, wird unser Moderator, der Ralf es schon richten.  *g*




> Ich versuche gerade die von Klaus angewendete Therapie in einem Text zu beschreiben. Wahrscheinlich kann ich Dir den nächste Woche zur Verfügung stellen.


Vielen Dank!
Die Bezeichnung der beiden Medikamente würden mir reichen.
Den Rest mache ich dann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Leider finde ich die Diskussion hier im Forum nicht wieder.
> Da wurde berichtet, wenn keine Prostata mehr vorhanden ist, dass der PSA dann nicht mehr steigen würde.


Kaum vorstellbar, dass solch Unfug jemand in diesem Forum unter die User gebracht hat. Sportliche Betätigungen könnten dagegen sehr wohl das PSA stabil halten bzw. sogar nach unten bringen.

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Ich selbst habe meist von Hormonblockade geschrieben und die in Rede stehenden Medikamente,  also entweder Tabletten oder Implantate genannt. Evtl. noch 5-alpha-Blockadehemmer wie Proscar oder Avodart.

P.S.: @Hartmut, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...495#post102495

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von *Hartmut S
> *_Da wurde berichtet, wenn keine Prostata mehr vorhanden ist, dass der PSA dann nicht mehr steigen würde._


_
Doch ja, lieber Hartmut, das ist korrekt, aber nur wenn sich nach der RPE keine Tumorzellen 
mehr im Körper befinden, die OP also R0 verlaufen ist und weder N1 noch M1 gegeben ist.
Schliesslich ist das das Therapieziel Nr. 1!_




> Kaum vorstellbar, dass solch Unfug jemand in diesem Forum unter die User gebracht hat. Sportliche Betätigungen könnten dagegen sehr wohl das PSA stabil halten bzw. sogar nach unten bringen.


Lieber Harald, nun musst Du ja nicht unbedingt den einen Unfug durch den andern ersetzen.
Auch Profisportler bekommen nicht weniger PSA-Anstiege und Prostatakrebs als Couch-Potatoes.


Im Begriff "Hormonblockade" wurden in der Leibowitz-Therapie alle Möglichkeiten der Hormon-
Therapie begrifflich zusammengewurschtelt. Da ist der Hormonentzug, auch Androgendeprivation
(ADT), ebenso dabei wie die  Anti-Hormon-Therapie (AHT), also die Blockade der Aufnahme von 
Testosteron in die Zelle. Für eine Verständigung über diese beiden grundsätzlich unterschiedlichen
Therapieansätze muss man das in der Nach-Leibowitz-Ära wieder sauber auseinanderdröseln.

Grob gesagt:  
ADT = 'Spritze' (Ausnahme: Abirateron-Tabletten)
AHT = Pillen, Bicalutamid, also 'Casodex' und Generika


Viel Spass beim Dröseln!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für die Einstellung des Idealzustandes eines Patienten nach erfolgreicher Prostatektomie. So muss man das wohl sehen, was aber wohl eher selten der Fall sein dürfte. Das mit der sportlichen Betätigung und die günstige  Auswirkung auf das PSA möchte ich jedoch hiermit wiederholen. Dazu gibt es unzählige Hinweise von diversen kompetenten Unikliniken.

Was mein Dröseln, also langsames wie dahintrödeln anmutendes Laufen anbelangt, so verspüre ich dabei nicht gerade so etwas wie Spaß. 

Aber ich komme trotz Dröseln meist noch immer rechtzeitg irgendwo an, wenn ich mich frühzeitig auf den Weg mache. Morgen früh geht's ab nach Salalah, also rasch in die Heia.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... die Einstellung des Idealzustandes eines Patienten nach erfolgreicher Prostatektomie. 
> So muss man das wohl sehen, was aber wohl eher selten der Fall sein dürfte.


Mehr RPE führen zur Heilung als zu den in diesem Forum so verbreiteten halbewigen Rezidivgeschichten.




> Das mit der sportlichen Betätigung und die günstige  Auswirkung auf das PSA möchte ich jedoch 
> hiermit wiederholen. Dazu gibt es unzählige Hinweise von diversen kompetenten Unikliniken.


Du hast doch bestimmt auch für dieses Thema gute Links als Beleg und Anregung?
Aber lass dir Zeit bis nach deinen Spaziergängen im Oman.

Vorsicht, nicht in offenem Süsswasser baden und nichtmal die Füsse kühlen: Bilharziose!
Die setzt sich gerne in der Blase fest, und wer noch über eine Prostata verfügt,
dem klemmt's auch dort.


Gute Reise,
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

da wurde ich wohl etwas falsch verstanden.

Es geht darum, wer Krebszellen in sich trägt, sollte kein Fahrrad fahren, oder andere Anstrengungen vor der PSA Messung leisten.
Dadurch kann der PSA in die Höhe getrieben werden.
Das wurde mir heute, am 02.02.2018  in der UNI  von zwei Ärzten so erklärt.

Es wird ja bisher immer berichtet, wenn die Prostata nicht mehr vorhanden ist, dass der PSA durch Fahrradfahren keinen Einfluss mehr hat.
Das soll, nach neuen Erkenntnissen nicht richtig sein.
Ich wurde heute gezielt danach gefragt.
Meine Ärzte wissen, dass ich keine Prosti mehr habe!

Vielleicht könnte das ja eine Ursache für Harald seinen leichten PSA Anstieg sein?
Wer weiss? Frage doch einmal deinen Arzt, lieber Harald.
Blöde sind die bestimmt nicht in der UNI.
Als ich fragte, ob auch drängen, bei hartem Stuhlgang, auf Klo die Ursache sein könnte, haben sie es verneint.
Das ist doch eigentlich in einem anderen Thread (tread) deine Frage gewesen, oder Harald?

Das war ja auch nur ein Nachtrag von mir. Man weiß es wohl nicht wirklich.
Dazu fehlen Studien, wie immer . . . .
Ich gebe ja nur weiter, was heute mit den Ärzten, Brigitte und mir besprochen wurde.
Die Frage ist, ob wirklich Krebszellen oder Metastasen durch Fahrradfahren gereizt werden können, sodass der PSA etwas ansteigen könnte?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Ich als Spezialist für gewagte Hypothesen kann mir vorstellen, dass Sport durchaus einigen Tumorzellen den Garaus machen könnte.
Dabei setzen sie das in ihnen produzierte PSA frei, so dass der Spiegel im Blut erst einmal ansteigt.
Und wenn das nach einigen Tagen abgebaut ist, dann fällt der Spiegel unter den vorigen Wert, weil ja nun nicht mehr soviele Tumorzellen da sind.
Also steigt und fällt der PSA-Wert durch Sport.
Eigentlich ganz einfach :-).
Quod erat demonstrandum...

Gruss
Detlef

----------


## Ursula

Bei meinem Mann wurde Blut zur PSA-Bestimmung abgenommen. Als er das Ergebnis erfragen wollte, wurde ihm gesagt, dass die Probe unbrauchbar sei und er erneut zur Blutabnahme kommen müsste. An diesem Tag ist er 40 Minuten auf dem Hometrainer "gefahren". Am Folgetag ging er noch einmal in die Praxis. Nachdem er wieder zuhause war haben wir uns auch gefragt, ob die Probe verwertbar ist - nach dem Sport. Aber da das Blut ja nun schon mal abgenommen wurde, warteten wir einfach auf das Ergebnis und siehe da der Wert war  0,01. Wenn er höher als bei der vorherigen Abnahme gewesen wäre, hätten wir das mit dem Urologen besprochen und um eine neue PSA-Bestimmung gebeten.
Viele Grüße 
Ursula

----------


## Stefan1

> Es geht darum, wer Krebszellen in sich trägt, sollte kein Fahrrad fahren, oder andere Anstrengungen vor der PSA Messung leisten.
> Dadurch kann der PSA in die Höhe getrieben werden


. . . und wie ist das, wenn ich unmittelbar davor 3 - 4 Stunden mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs war ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bei meinem Mann wurde Blut zur PSA-Bestimmung abgenommen. 
> Als er das Ergebnis erfragen wollte, wurde ihm gesagt, dass die Probe unbrauchbar sei 
> und er erneut zur Blutabnahme kommen müsste.


Auch meine Blutproben sind manchmal unbrauchbar, aber nicht wegen Sport,
sondern weil das Blut während der Entnahme sich veränderte.
Dann steht im Laborbericht: 'hämolytisch'. Das geschieht meistens, wenn das Blut
durch einen Venflon-Schlauch entnommen wird, weil hinterher noch ein 
Venenzugang gebraucht wird für eine Narkose, CT-Kontrastmittel usw.

Ich hab rumgesucht nach Veränderung des PSA durch Sport. Gefunden hab ich 
dazu nur die Sache mit der mechanischen Belastung der Prostata. 
Ohne Drüse ist Hartmuts Bericht das Erste, was ich dazu las. Diese beiden Ärzte 
hatten wohl ein Blackout hinsichtlich Hartmuts längst verlorengegangener 'Prosti'.

Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

> Auch Profisportler bekommen nicht weniger PSA-Anstiege und Prostatakrebs als Couch-Potatoes.


Lieber Konrad,

ich weiss ja, dass du von alternativen Methoden zur Krebsbekämpfung wie Sport oder Ernährung nichts hältst, und ich werde dich wohl nicht davon überzeugen können.

Aber hier lesen ja auch noch eine Menge andere Leute mit, und deshalb möchte ich diesen Satz nicht so unwidersprochen stehen lassen.

Ich zitiere hier die Krebsgesellschaft:
"Wer regelmäßig Sport treibt, baut  demnach einer Krebserkrankung vor.  Man geht heute davon aus, dass sportlich aktive Menschen ihr Risiko, an  Krebs zu erkranken, durchschnittlich um 20 bis 30 Prozent reduzieren  können. Wenn dennoch Krebs auftritt, haben Patienten, die vor ihrer  Erkrankung regelmäßig Sport getrieben haben, nachweislich ein geringeres  Rückfallrisiko."
und:
"Körperliche Aktivität nach einer Tumorerkrankung reduziert nachweislich  die Gefahr eines Rückfalls und erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine  dauerhafte Heilung. Dieser Effekt kann sich je nach Tumorart im gleichen  Maße vorteilhaft auswirken wie eine Chemo- oder Antihormontherapie.  Besonders gut erforscht ist dies bisher für Brust-, Darm- und  Prostatakrebs."

aus: https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...htig-wie-.html
Dort findest du auch die Ursachen für diesen Zusammenhang, soweit sie heute bekannt sind.

Und hier noch ein Erfahrungsbericht aus diesem Forum: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...f-den-PSA-Wert
natürlich nur eine Einzelfallschilderung und keine prospektive randomisierte Doppelblindstudie, das ist mir klar.

Weitere links dazu:
https://www.welt.de/gesundheit/artic...den-Krebs.html
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/erna...-prostatakrebs
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...sport2150.html

Also gilt für alle: move your ass!

Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Detlef,

Vielen Dank.

Gruß aus Salalah.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Diese beiden Ärzte 
> hatten wohl ein Blackout hinsichtlich Hartmuts längst verlorengegangener 'Prosti'.


 Guten Morgen!

Als Dr. H das sagte, haben Brigitte und ich uns überrascht angeguckt, und ich fragte, ob er weiss, dass ich keine Prostata mehr habe.
Das war ihn bewusst.
Stefan, es soll in der Tat mit Erschütterungen und sportlichen Aktivitäten kurz vor der Messung zu tun haben, auch ohne Drüse.
Sport haben beide Ärzte bereits in vergangenen Gesprächen begrüßt. Nur nicht während, und (kurz) nach der Bestrahlung.
Auch nach der L-Knoten OP sollte ich 6 Wochen keine größere Autofahrt unternehmen.

Ich denke, wir kommen hier nicht weiter.
Wir versuchen einmal den Doc über Facebook zu erreichen.
Ansonsten sehe ich die Ärzte in der UNI erst in 3 Monaten, für einen Zwischenbericht wieder.
Falls ich Rückenschmerzen habe, sehen wir uns zum PET früher.
Eine PET Untersuchung hat dort eine Vorlaufzeit von 20 Tagen.

Verblieben sind wir so, dass ich nun erst einmal 2 Messungen, die bei meinem Urologen durchgeführt werden sollen (insges. 6 Monate) abwarte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Detlef und ich sind hier einer Meinung. Ich meine auch, dass Sport einen sehr positiven Einfluss hat. Siehe die Geschichte von Boro R.  Dieser hat letztes Jahr, zwölf Jahre nach der Diagnose  Knochenmetastasen, am Ironman in Frankfurt teilgenommen. Er trainiert  natürlich ständig.

Dr. Scholz bestätigt auch: "Regular exercise prolongs life in cancer patients.  If we had a pill that could accomplish what exercise can doimproved energy levels, sleep, digestion, memory, longevity and less depressioneveryone would take it." Er schreibt aber auch, dass nur wenige Patienten es schaffen, den Ratschlägen zu mehr Sport und Diät zu folgen und man daher mit Tabletten versuchen muß dies auszugleichen. Ich stelle mal die rhetorische Frage: was ist gesünder? Tabletten oder Sport und Diät?

Beeindruckt hat mich auch dieser Beitrag von Dr. Ryan. Er schreibt:
_I have since taken to asking about physical activity as a kind of vital  sign. In very advanced prostate cancer patients, those who are facing  the end of life, and are winding down, I regularly gauge their prognosis  by the amount of time they spend in bed. An afternoon nap? No problem,  even I enjoy one of those from time to time. A nap after breakfast?  Thats a red flag. In bed most of the day? Prognosis is probably weeks  to months. Not getting out of bed? This signals that the body is  shutting down. 
_Übersetzt:Ich verwende seitdem die körperliche Aktivität der Patienten als Zeichen für die Vitalität. Bei sehr weit fortgeschrittenen Patienten, die nicht mehr weit vom Tod entfernt sind, schätze ich die voraussichtlich Überlebenszeit ab an Hand der Zeit, die diese Patienten im Bett verbringen. Ein Mittagsschlaf? - kein Problem. Ein Schlaf nach dem Frühstück? Dies ist ein Alarmsignal. Die meiste Zeit des Tages im Bett? Die Überlebenszeit ist wahrscheinlich Wochen bis Monate. Der Patient kommt nicht mehr aus dem Bett? Ein Zeichen, dass der Körper abschaltet.

Sehr nachvollziehbar, finde ich. Zuvor schilderte Dr. Ryan einen sehr fortgeschrittenen Patienten, der trotzdem täglich versuchte Sport zu machen. Und damit seine Überlebenszeit offensichtlich verlängerte.

Kastrationsresistente Prostatakrebs-Patienten können bei der Sporthochschule Köln an einer Studie teilnehmen, die die Auswirkungen von Sport auf ihre Erkrankung untersucht. Man geht davon aus, dass sich deren Situation deutlich bessert.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

ich denke, Du hast es bei meinem letzten Posting überlesen.
*Es geht mir nicht um den Sport an sich*, sondern darum, dass man *vor der Messung des PSA auf anstrengende sportliche Aktivitäten verzichten sollte.*
Egal, ob mit oder ohne Prostata  :L&auml;cheln: 

Oje, ich komme mir vor, als wenn ich alles 3 X schreiben müsste.
Das ist nun aber nicht auf Dich gemünzt, lieber Georg!
Sorry!

*Gegen Sport hat doch niemand etwas   . . . . .
*nicht einmal meine Ärzte!

Ich turne auch 2 X im Jahr auf meinem Boot rum.
Gebracht hat es mir allerdings wenig.
Na ja, ich spiele ja noch Schach.
Vielleicht bringt das ja etwas?!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> Auch Profisportler bekommen nicht weniger PSA-Anstiege und Prostatakrebs als Couch-Potatoes.


Genau wie Detlef hat mich dieser Satz zu meinem Beitrag veranlasst. Natürlich kann man direkt vor der PSA Messung mal eine Pause machen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das ist nun aber nicht auf Dich gemünzt, lieber Georg!
> Sorry!


Lieber Georg,,

irgendwie fehlen hier die Aufreger - Smilies zum aufregen,  und die Beruhigungs - Smilies zum abregen.




Im Grunde genommen meinte ich niemand. 
Ich wollte nur richtig verstanden werden.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

nach langen warten hatte ich heute endlich einen Termin beim Orthopäden und Chirurgen Professor Dr. Gerdesmeyer in Kiel.
Das ist der Doc, der meine Frau vor Jahren einmal runderneuert hatte, und Ihr 1 Stück Teil-Hüfte verpflanzt hatte.

Das MRT wurde erneut ausgewertet, und es erfolgte eine weitere Untersuchung des Rückenbereiches.
Obwohl ich beschwerdefrei bin, konnte er den früheren Schmerzpunkt im weiteren Untersuchungsverlauf finden.

*Diagnose: Musculus-Piriformis-Syndroms*
Therapie: Manuell / 12 Massagen ohne Heissluft

Mit dieser Diagnose lagen wir hier ja bereits teilweise richtig.
Ich möchte mich noch einmal für Eure Hilfe bedanken, die für mich nicht selbstverständlich ist!

Lieber Georg, dein Postfach ist voll!
Auszug aus meiner PN:"lieben dank für deine mühe! . . . "
Der Rest folgt dann später.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe jetzt meinen Posteingang wieder freigemacht.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

bei mir sieht es leider schlecht aus.
Der neue  PSA-Wert ist 1.99
Die OP und die Bestrahlung haben nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht.
Nur 1 Jahr Aufschub.
Die Frage ist, wie weiter vorgehen?

AHT wollte ich eigentlich noch nicht machen.
Wer weiss, ob die bei mir überhaupt greift, denn ich war noch nie auf 0.00 PSA.
Vielleicht sollte ich noch ein PET durchführen lassen, und gucken, woher der schnelle Anstieg kommt.

Ist es richtig, dass befallene Lymphknoten einen schnellen PSA-Anstieg verursachen, ohne das andere Teile des Körpers angegriffen sind?

Der Sensenmann  kommt manchmal schneller, als man denkt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Was ist mit diesem Prostata Center, ist der Anbieter seriös?
https://vitusprostate.com/de/wissens...prostatakrebs/

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Das ist das ehemals so genannte "Prostata-Center" in Offenbach von Dr.Dr.Dr. Stehling mit seinem neuen Namen und Webauftritt. Ich hatte dort meine Erstbehandlung vor 13 Monaten (siehe Profil). Was genau meinst du mit "seriös"? Scharlatane sind das nicht, da arbeiten ganz normale Schulmediziner und Physiker, Stehling ist selbst Physiker und Arzt und bei der "Geburt" der MRT dabei gewesen.

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Hartmut,

ich kann verstehen, dass Du enttäuscht bist, dass nach einer so aufwändigen Behandlung der PSA Wert wieder ansteigt. Aber eine metastasengerichtete Therapie ist praktisch nie kurativ, man gewinnt nur Zeit. Wenn man bei Dir fünf Metastasen entfernt hat, so gab es wohl noch kleinere, unentdeckte, die jetzt größer werden. Aber diese kann man wieder entfernen und damit den PSA Wert senken. Und bei einer so gezielten Bestrahlung ist keine Hormontherapie erforderlich, zumindest gibt es keinen Beweis, dass dies hilft. Anders als bei IMRT.

Also sprich mit Prof. Dunst und lass wieder ein PSMA PET/CT machen. Wahrscheinlich ist es nur eine oder zwei Metastasen, sonst wäre der PSA Wert viel höher. Prof. Dunst hatte Dir doch angeboten neue Metastasen mit seinem CyberKnife zu entfernen. Dies ist gegenüber dem, was Du hinter Dir hast, ein Klacks an Behandlung und fast immer ohne Nebenwirkungen. In den nächsten Jahren kannst Du das bei neuen Metastasen auch wiederholen bis Dir Prof. Dunst die rote Karte zeigt. Dann fängst Du mit Hormontherapie an. Die kannst Du über Jahre durchführen, mit Abiraterone usw. Also den Sensenmann kannst Du erstmal wieder ausladen.

Im heutigen Vitus Prostata Center hatte ich damals meine NanoKnife Operation gemacht. Deren Metastasentherapie ist brandneu und wird weltweit nur dort für Prostatakrebs angeboten. Mir wäre das noch zu experimentell.

Ich selbst bin ja in einer ähnlichen Situation. Nachdem letztes Jahr die sichtbaren Lymphknotenmetastasen bestrahlt wurden warte ich bis der PSA Wert über 3 steigt, mache dann ein PSMA PET/MRT und lasse mir die neuen Metastasen bestrahlen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

Du kannst ohne Weiteres noch ein halbes oder auch ganzes Jahr zuwarten, 
also noch eine oder zwei PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten von etwa sechs Monaten.
Ein PET wird dann die dicksten Lymphknoten identifizieren und zeigen,
ob und wo eine weitere lokale Therapie sinnvoll sei, oder nicht.

Dann erst, wenn das Ziel bekannt ist, ist es sinnvoll, zu fragen, ob man
besser operiere, bestrahle z.B. mit dem Cyberknife, oder mal was Neues
probiere mit dieser IRE (Wenn die Nadelelektroden sauber gesetzt sind,
wirken die Stromstösse bestimmt), Kryo oder HIFU ...
Sorgfältig ist zu prüfen, was da in der Umgebung der angezielten Knoten 
liege, was auch die Wahl der Methode mitentscheidet. So habe ich grad
ein Nein für eine TomoTherapy bekommen, ein Ja des Chirurgen für
eine offene OP und ein Nein für eine Laparoskopie. Schliesslich auch ein 
Ja für CyberKnife, um zwei üblen Knoten nahe der Leber zuleibe zu rücken. 
Klar, zu was ich mich entschieden hab.

Alle möglichen ablativen Therapien werden dir ähnliche Verzögerung das
Anstieges bringen, wie die Gehabten. Damit kannst Du den Einstieg in die
Chemische Kastration rausschieben, aber kaum den fernen Zeitpunkt des
Versagens der ADT. Ob das jemals geschehe, weiss niemand. Wenn es
aber geschehen sollte, sind die entsprechenden Zellstämme längst schon
unterwegs.
Daher wäre es auch eine Variante, bei z.B. 10ng/ml PSA in die ADT 
einzusteigen um dann erst in vielen Jahren per PET zu schauen, wo es trotz ADT 
wieder wachse. Das wäre dann vielleicht wieder lokal zu behandeln mit einer
dannzumal weiterentwickelten Therapie von IRE über HIFU oder Kryo etc.

Leider gibt es keine klare Sequenz der Therapien, der blind gefolgt werden kann.
Es ist halt ein Durchwurschteln nach persönlichem Gusto.

Du hast derzeit eine zwanzig mal längere PSA-Verdoppelungszeit als ich.
Das heisst, dass dir jede Massnahme den zwanzigfachen Zeitgewinn bringt. 
Ich hab nun schon acht Jahre seit der RPE eingesammelt, was für dich heisst, 
Du kannst das vielfache sammeln. Der Sensenmann muss sich was 
anderes ausdenken für dich, als ausgerechnet Prostatakrebs.

Bleib kühl!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Moin  Hartmut,

für den Sensenmann ist's noch zu früh.....die Behandlungsoptionen wurden ja von den Vorschreibern schon genannt. Zahlt die Kasse eigentlich eine Bestrahlung von Metastasen ? Oder nur bei
Schmerzen (die du dann ja vermutlich hast) ? Dein Anstieg ist ja noch vergelichsweise langsam....auch eine intermittierende AHT könnte eine Option sein....

Ich gehe am Dienstag zum PSMA PET, in der Hoffnung, dass man denn diesmal sieht, wo das PSA herkommt.

Beste Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Meine PKV hat die CyberKnife Bestrahlungen bezahlt. Eine Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege würde ja auch bezahlt. Die Versicherung könnte natürlich argumentieren, man solle besser die preiswerte IMRT Bestrahlung machen als CyberKnife. Ob Sie allerdings jedes Jahr bereit sind eine solche Bestrahlung zu bezahlen muss man natürlich dann testen. 

Ich würde schon versuchen möglichst viel sichtbare Tumormasse vor Beginn der ADT zu entfernen. Dies in der Hoffnung, dass wenig Tumormasse zu einer Verlängerung der Verdopplungszeit und zu einem späteren Eintritt der Resistenz führen könnte als viel Tumormasse, die ein größeres Mutationspotential hat. Man kann natürlich auch während einer ADT die Tumormasse noch reduzieren.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Das ist das ehemals so genannte "Prostata-Center" in Offenbach von Dr.Dr.Dr. Stehling mit seinem neuen Namen und Webauftritt.


Martin, du hast beim Herausstellen der Kompetenz von Dr.Dr.Dr. Stehling den *Prof.* (nicht von Geburt) vergessen!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Roland

----------


## MartinWK

@Roland: "Dr." wird nach deutschem Recht Namensbestandteil (mit Ausweiseintrag), "Prof." ist eine Dienstbezeichnung. Unter (Voll-) Akademikern, vor allem der gleichen Branche, läßt man alle diese Titel gerne weg, und das finde ich auch richtig. So, aber warum schreibe ich diese 3x "Dr."? Erstens, weil der einfache Dr. nicht so viel besagen will, gerade in der Medizin. Inzwischen gibt es etliche kompetente Ärzte, die sich das erspart haben und ein Schild mit dem Namen und dem Fachgebiet aushängen, ohne sich zu schämen. Zweitens, weil es stimmt, soweit man recherchieren kann, und jeweils ohne h.c. Drittens, weil ein Physik-Dr., bei einem Nobelpreisträger gemacht, irgendwie schon honoriert werden sollte. Viertens, weil ich nicht so viel auf Titel und Abschlüsse gebe und somit ein wenig Ironie anklingen soll.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

danke für Eure Meinungen und Anregungen!

Die Enttäuschung war am Freitag groß, nachdem ich das PSA Ergebnis bekommen hatte.
Irgendwie hatten wir damit gerechnet, dass nach OP und Bestrahlung der PSA doch noch etwas runter geht.

Nun versuchen wir folgendermaßen vorzugehen:
Mitte April haben wir einen Termin beim Urologen.
Zeitgleich (1 Woche später) versuchen wir einen Termin in der UNI Kiel zu bekommen.
Der Termin in der UNI sollte danach erfolgen, weil mein Urologe vorher informiert sein möchte.

Ich lass dann noch einmal, nach dem Beratungsgespräch  eine PSMA/PET-CT durchführen. Die Vorlaufzeit beträgt in Kiel 3 Wochen.
Über die Kosten mache ich mir noch keine Gedanken. Das kommt dann auf die Liste der Forderung an die GKV, deren Gerichtstermin  noch aussteht.
Anders sieht es natürlich mit den höheren Kosten einer nachfolgenden Therapie aus.
Hier müssen wir dann abwarten, was bei voller Kostenübernahme der GKV gemacht werden kann.
Vielleicht lassen sich ja per CyberKnife bzw. SBRT noch ein paar Lymphknoten abschießen.
Angeboten hatte man es mir zwar, aber die Kostenübernahme dafür wird ja immer nach Antrag entschieden.

Was meine Frage zum Vitus Prostata Center betrifft, so kannte ich diese Sites nicht.
Es gibt ja einiges schlechtes im Netz.
Nicht immer lässt sich zwischen Werbung und fundiertes Wissen sofort unterscheiden, um welchen seriösen oder unseriösen Anbieter es sich handelt.
Danke für die Abklärung!

Ja, der Sensenmann bleibt nun erst einmal draußen.
Es gibt in der tat noch viele Möglichkeiten, die Krankheit zu meistern.
Nun werden wir es sorgfältig prüfen, was machbar ist.

Ich möchte aber nicht verschleiern, auch wenn mein Humor noch vorhanden ist, dass ich nach dem Telefonat ziemlich enttäuscht und sogar deprimiert war.
Der Alkohol hilft etwas?
Ja, - aber nicht in Massen, aber in Maßen. *g*

Eine Frage habe ich noch an Uwe:
Gehst du wieder nach Kiel?
Entdecken die am wenigsten?

Manchmal ist es erfreulich.
(Keine Darm-, Blasen Infiltration oder Organbefall . . . . )
Ich denke, so etwas würde entdeckt werden.
Manchmal nicht, wenn niemand weiss, woher der Anstieg kommt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

nein, nicht Kiel. Gehe nach HH ins PET/CT Zentrum.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Uwe,

ich wünsche Dir, dass sie die Quelle heute gefunden haben.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

ich habe keine Ahnung....gefunden haben Sie was, aber ob das alles ist ?

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ochenmetastase

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Uwe, lieber Konrad, lieber Georg, lieber Martin,

gestern hatte ich zwei Gespräche mit zwei Ärzten.
Mein Urologe sagte, genau so machen wir es.
Mein "Strahlenarzt" fand meinen Vorschlag, den Ihr mir mit auf dem Weg gegeben habt, auch gut.
Ende Mai erfolgt nun erst einmal ein PET-CT, danach sehen wir weiter, welche Therapie meine GKV bezahlt. Angemeldet zum PET bin ich noch nicht.
Den Antrag soll einer der UNI-Ärzte stellen.
Die zwei nächsten Termine sind nun noch einmal am 26.und 27. April 18

Uwe, Ich habe mir einmal diese Formel angeschaut.
TV (Tumorvolumen)  PSA, bei G 9 =
Den Durchblick habe ich nur bedingt, deshalb habe ich mit meinem Arzt darüber gesprochen. 
Dieser ist der Meinung, dass 2 Knochenmetastasen den PSA hochtreiben können.

Ich denke, Andreas hat recht, wenn er schreibt, dass Du erst einmal die Metastase bestrahlen  lassen solltest.
Mit den neueren Geräten, die Kiel auch hat, ist eine mehrfache Bestrahlung ja möglich.

Mir geht es seit einiger Zeit wieder gut.
Massagen bekomme ich weiterhin, aber nun nicht mehr gezielt.
Sehr entspannt, durch eine freundliche, nette Masseurin.
(Ohne Hintergedanken, denn Brigitte hat die gleiche Massage-Praxis)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

wenn das PSMA PET/CT gemacht ist, sieht man was die Hauptverantwortlichen für den Anstieg des PSA Wertes sind. Wenn Du dann nur einen Teil bestrahlen lässt, so ist der Anstieg danach nicht mehr so stark, aber dies kann einen meist nicht recht überzeugen. Ich würde daher, soweit möglich, alle sichtbaren Tumorherde bestrahlen, dann geht der PSA Wert normalerweise deutlich zurück und die Verdopplungszeit verlängert sich. Eine zweite CyberKnife Bestrahlung muss die Krankenkasse ja auch erstmal genehmigen.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

danke für die Erkundigung, mein Arzt sagte mir auch, dass der PSA schon zu den entdeckten Metastasen passt.

Was hat Kiel für neuere Geräte ? Obwohl...ist etwas weit für tägliche Anreise...das macht nur Sinn, wenn es dort etwas gäbe, was es hier nicht gibt.

Und so exotisch sind meine Metas nicht, da käme man auch mit einer IMRT hin...Cyberknife hätte nur den Charme einer kürzeren Behandlungsdauer.

Schöne Ostern...

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Da möchte ich eine Lanze für CyberKnife brechen. In Köln bekam ich in nur drei Sitzungen jeweils 10 Gy als Dosis, dass ist in der Wirkung etwa dreimal so hoch, wie mit IMRT erreicht werden kann. Damit ist die betreffende Metastase endgültig erledigt. Dabei ist die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen durch die punktgenaue Bestrahlung niedriger als mit IMRT (mit ca. 30 Sitzungen). Nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen bestrahlen Strahlentherapeuten die Lymphabflusswege nicht so gerne, da doch Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen besteht.

Wie CYBER48 berichtet, war er mit seiner CyberKnife Bestrahlung in Hamburg zufrieden. Aber drei Tage kann man auch in Kiel verbringen.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Wenn das an mich ging? Ich bin vom CN durchaus überzeugt...siehe Profil...scheint nur hier in HH derzeit nicht ganz einfach zu organisieren sein. In Kiel gibt's kein CN, die kooperieren mit Güstrow, was auch nicht so weit weg ist.
Grüße 
Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin liebe Freunde, und Forum,

manchmal geht es schneller als man denkt.

Anruf am Donnerstag  von der UNI Kiel, und ratzfatz ist ein Antrag an die AOK gestellt worden (ohne, dass ich es wusste, und ohne Mitbestimmung).

Termin für PET ist nun am 09.05.18
2 Tage später Sabbelei  (Norddeutsch) über zukünftige Therapie.

Das PSMA/PET-CT geht auf die große  Liste meiner Gläubiger  :L&auml;cheln: 
Da müssen wir einmal abwarten, wie die Gerichte entscheiden.

Ich gehe mir nun ein schönes Gericht beim netten Griechen bestellen.

@ Uwe, hoffentlich hat es geklappt, und wir müssen nun nicht mehr all zuviel schreiben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

heute war ich bei meinem Urologen Prof. Dr. Seif.
Der PSA liegt bei 2.51

Mein Arzt findet meine Vorgehensweise,  im Mai ein weiteres PSMA/PET-CT zu machen, richtig.
Sollte danach eine Therapie nicht möglich sein, möchte er eine Hormonentzugstherapie beginnen.

In 3 Monaten müsste mein PSA dann wohl bei 5.XX liegen.
Dieser PSA Wert wäre nun doch, seiner Meinung nach, vertretbar.

Er hat folgendes vorgeschlagen:
14 Tage Bicalutamid.
Danach 3 X 3 Monatsspritze Trenantone.

Nach dem Basiswissen liege ich da wohl richtig, mit meiner hypothetischen Frage.

Ja, richtig, es ist eine Frage.
Ich möchte ja nicht alles falsch machen . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

ich würde aber nach dem PSMA PET/CT zu Prof. Dunst gehen und sehen, ob er mit seinem CyberKnife etwas ausrichten kann. Damit kann man meist den PSA Wert erstmal wieder nach unten bringen ohne Hormontherapie. 
So habe ich es jedenfalls gemacht. Der Urologe sagte: operiert, bestrahlt - jetzt fangen wir mit Hormontherapie an. Ich sagte zu seiner Verblüffung: nein, ich will erstmal mit dem Cyberknife Zentrum sprechen.

Bei welchem PSA Wert man mit Hormontherapie anfängt ist eine offene Frage. Ich meine, bei einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie beendet man die Pause meist zwischen 4 und 10. Also wäre ein Wert von 5 noch kein Beinbruch.

Zur Flare-up Prophylaxe schreibe ich wenn es so weit ist.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut,
Du hast die üblichen Optionen realistisch zusammengefasst.

Nur eines: 
Die gegenwärtige Verdoppelungszeit beträgt nicht drei, sondern 4.3 Monate,
was die PSA-VZ der vorangehenden Messperiode bestätigt (Ich gehe davon
aus, dass die Blutentnahme gestern stattfand). Wenn man den Verlauf seit 
2016 in der Grafik betrachtet, wurde die Kurve seither nicht steiler, 
die Aggressivität des Krebses hat also nicht zugenommen.
Du hast also locker bis Ende des Jahres Zeit, dich für eine weitere
Therapie zu entscheiden. Das PSA würde dann bei etwa 10ng/ml stehen.

Zu weiteren Optionen wird man sich erst äussern können, wenn am Abend 
des 9. Mai die PET-Bilder vorliegen. Ich habe ähnlich wie Georg mittlerweile 
vier mal Metastasen bestrahlen lassen mit CyberKnife und TomoTherapy. 
Vielleicht kommen auch exotische Spielarten ins Gespräch, wie PSMA als 
systemische Therapie anstelle der ADT, oder Kryo, falls sich prominente
Knoten im bereits vorbestrahlten Bereich zeigen sollten.

Du hast noch jede Menge Optionen.
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Georg, lieber Konrad,

so wie ich es nun aus unserem Basiswissen, und Euer Wissen herauslesen konnte, ist Trenantone dann tatsächlich das Mittel der 1. Wahl!?
Ich werde mich nun einmal näher mit einer AHT befassen müssen.

Am Freitag war ich frustriert, und musste erst einmal meinen Ärger mit einer Flasche Wein runterschlucken, denn die AOK wird auch das 2. PET nicht zahlen.
Daher der neue Termin (PET) ist nun der 11.05.18, für Selbstzahler.
Das wird dann irgendwie anders abgerechnet. (Sozialer Tag der UNI,
oder wie auch immer . . ..).
Die Klage um die Kostenübernahme des 1. PET ist noch am laufen.

Nun warte ich erst einmal ab, was das neue PSMA-PET/CT ergibt, und was machbar ist.
Falls Cyberknife eine Möglichkeit wäre, die AOK sich aber auch hier sperrt, müssen wir das Risiko einer Klage genau abschätzen lassen.
Die Kohle ist eigentlich für Brigittes neue Küche verplant.
(Nun hätte ich doch tatsächlich beinahe  wieder ein Smiley gesetzt).

Der letzte PSA wurde am 20. April, beim Urologen gemessen.
Ich habe es einmal eingetragen.

*Zitat Konrad:*
Ich habe ähnlich wie Georg mittlerweile 
vier Mal Metastasen bestrahlen lassen mit CyberKnife und TomoTherapy. 
Vielleicht kommen auch exotische Spielarten ins Gespräch, wie PSMA als 
systemische Therapie anstelle der ADT, oder Kryo, falls sich prominente
Knoten im bereits vorbestrahlten Bereich zeigen sollten.

Gibt es da denn noch andere Möglichkeiten, im bereits  vorbestrahlten Gebiet zu bestrahlen?
Du bezahlst ja sehr viel aus eigener Tasche.
Wie viel würde mich das kosten, wenn ein Lymphknoten oder eine andere Metastase (Knochen), mit Cykn. (meine Abkürzung für Cyberknife) bestrahlt werden müsste?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

die Uni-Klinik Schleswig-Holstein macht in Lübeck HDR-Brachytherapie. Damit kann man auch fokal Rezidive im bestrahlten Gebiet erneut bestrahlen. Auf der verlinkten Seite heißt es: "Die Schwerpunkte liegen in der Primär- bzw. Rezidivbehandlung von  Prostata-, Brust-, ("zweite Brusterhaltung") Kopf-Hals- Malignome....". Da Brachytherapie in der Leitlinie steht, wird die AOK dies, vermute ich, übernehmen. Vielleicht lässt Du Dich dort mal beraten.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Docleco

Hallo Hartmut,
eine Metastase am Beckenkamm einmal zu bestrahlen, hat bei meinem Vater 13000 Euro gekostet.

Herzlichst Constanze

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

danke für die Info!
Die UNI Kiel arbeitet mit der UNI Lübeck eng zusammen.
Mal schauen, was das PET ergibt.
Das Beratungsgespräch habe ich gleich am Folgetag.

Liebe Constanze, der Preis ist heiß.
Danke für die Info!
Mal sehen, was das PET und das Beratungsgespräch bringen.
Danach hole ich einmal den verstaubten Taschenrechner aus der Versenkung. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Zitat Konrad:*
> Ich habe ähnlich wie Georg mittlerweile 
> vier Mal Metastasen bestrahlen lassen mit CyberKnife und TomoTherapy. 
> Vielleicht kommen auch exotische Spielarten ins Gespräch, wie PSMA als 
> systemische Therapie anstelle der ADT, oder Kryo, falls sich prominente
> Knoten im bereits vorbestrahlten Bereich zeigen sollten.
> 
> Gibt es da denn noch andere Möglichkeiten, im bereits  vorbestrahlten Gebiet zu bestrahlen?
> Du bezahlst ja sehr viel aus eigener Tasche.
> Wie viel würde mich das kosten, wenn ein Lymphknoten oder eine andere Metastase (Knochen), mit Cykn. (meine Abkürzung für Cyberknife) bestrahlt werden müsste?


Nein, lieber Hartmut, ich bezahle gar nicht so viel selber.
Für fünf 'Cykn'-Fraktionen a 5Gy und 40min Dauer wurden mir am Inselspital in Bern
Fr. 25'000 verrechnet, das sind heute etwa  20'000. Die Kasse hat das
problemlos übernommen, weil der Prof. eben auch die richtigen Briefe schreibt,
statt wie der hiesige von Leitlinien zu faseln und NEIN zu sagen.

Auch mein PSMA-PET von 2012 und 2014 in Heidelberg haben die mit einigem Zögern
bezahlt, obwohl sie diese Auslandleistung gar nicht hätten übernehmen _dürfen_.

Lediglich die fünf PSMA-RLT in Heidelberg durften sie von Gesetz wegen nicht bezahlen,
da im Ausland gelegen.
Die Spitalaufenthalte dort samt PSMA-Ligand und den aufwändig zu beschaffenden
 Radionukliden Y90, Lu177 und Ac235 haben mich aber grad mal so viel gekostet, 
wie eine 'Cykn'-Therapie. 
Naja, Meine Einbauküche ist 56 Jahre alt und bedarf immer noch nicht der Erneuerung,
und mein Auto ist noch keine 10 Jahre alt ...

Damit sind wir grad bei deiner Frage, wie sonst man Metastasen im vorbestrahlten
Gebiet bestrahlen könne: Bei richig fetten Knollen und oberhalb von 25ng/ml PSA
ist Lu177-PSMA sehr wirksam, gegen kleine und Micrometastasen kommt nur
Ac225-PSMA an. Noch ist das Zeug günstig zu haben, aber wenn das mal von
Roche oder Novartis vermarktet wird, wird das in die zigtausene gehen pro Schuss.
225Ac ist in sogar für rund  1000 ambulant zu haben, in reduzierter Dosis.
Absolutes Schnäppchen, will ich nach dem nächsten Nadir irgendwann mal ausprobieren...

Mein Favorit für nicht mehr perkutan bestrahlbare Einzel-Knollen ist Kryo unterm MRT
bei Prof. Mahnke in Marburg. CD des PET hinschicken für eine Anfrage, wenn
sich einzelne 'böse' Knollen darin zeigen.

Drückt mir die Daumen für die Blutabnahme in zwei Stunden.
Ich tippe auf PSA runter von 20 auf 5ng/ml, drei Wochen nach 'Cykn'.
Dann werden meine Reisepläne wahr.

Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Hiermit gedrückt.....die Daumen....

----------


## Hartmut S

*Heute, 09:47*
Hoffentlich ist es ein guter Verlauf.

Danke für die Preislist.
Ich hatte mich zwischenzeitlich durch google.de gelesen.
Die Preise sind unterschiedlich.
Ich bespräche das dann später mit dem Arzt, falls erforderlich.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rolando

> ...Naja, Meine Einbauküche ist 56 Jahre alt und bedarf immer noch nicht der Erneuerung,
> und mein Auto ist noch keine 10 Jahre alt ...


Darf man fragen, hast du die Küche von deinen Ahnen übernommen oder zum Kindergeburtstag geschenkt bekommen?
Entweder wurde darin nur selten gekocht oder es handelt sich um eine besondere Wertarbeit "Made in Switzerland". 
Wenn du die Cuisine noch ein paar Jahre hältst, kannst du damit Geld verdienen oder sie ans Heimatmuseum stiften  :L&auml;cheln: 

Mit den besten Wünschen für deine Reisepläne.

Roland

----------


## Stefan1

> Drückt mir die Daumen für die Blutabnahme in zwei Stunden.
> Konrad


Lieber Konrad,
auch ich drücke natürlich mit . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke für's drücken.
Genützt hat es insofern, dass kein Anstieg eingetreten ist, sondern das PSA bei 20ng/ml
stehengeblieben ist. Meine Küche, samt Haus geerbt, hat Jahrzehnte überlebt, da wär es
doch gelacht, wenn ich nicht wenigstens ein Jahrzehnt überleben würde, obwohl ich schon
deutlich ramponierter bin als die nicht so oft genutzten Küchenmöbel südlich der Alpen.

Lieber Hartmut,
trotz der enttäuschenden PSA-Entwicklung habe ich beschlossen, die Reise anzutreten.
Freue mich, Brigitte und dich wieder mal zu sehen.
Ein weiteres PSMA-PET hab ich gebucht für nach der Reise. 
Bin wohl süchtig nach diesen Bildern ...

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad!

Willkommen in Hartmuts Raucherparadies!   :L&auml;cheln: 
*************************************

Natürlich werde ich das Rauchen einschränken, so wie du es von uns in der schweiz gewohnt bist.
. . . und so, wie man sich gegenüber einem Nichtraucher verhält.

*Willkommen zu Hause!*

Das Wetter wird gut sein.
Wir freuen uns.

Der Termin für die PET ist nun tatsächlich der 09.05.18
Sorry für das Durcheinander. Natürlich hatte die UNI schuld, nicht Brigitte. *g*

Gruss
aus dem Norden
__________________________
Laipni lūdzam Hartmutas smēķēanas paradīzē  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

*Alles gut?*
Nichts Genaues weiß man.

Die heutige PET-Untersuchung hat folgendes ergeben:
Wenige, kleine Auffälligkeiten bei den L-Knoten,, die in der 2. Aufnahme nicht mehr sichtbar waren.
Lunge, Niere, Blase, Darm u. Prostata-Loge alles gut.
Zumindest wurden in diesem Bereich keine Auffälligkeiten angezeigt.
Der genaue Bericht wird am Freitag mit Prof. Dunst oder seinen Mitarbeiter, mit mir zusammen ausgewertet.

Leider hatte diese ganze Untersuchung heute fast 5 Std. gedauert.
Ich musste 3 X durchs PET/CT.
PSA-Messung gleichbleibend bei 2.4 

Leider ist Konrad heute zum Plöner See gefahren.
Er kann mich ja über das Forum beraten, falls er mein Posting liest  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut
Am Plöner See bin ich ein bisschen Bootchen gefahren, und jetzt sitz ich 
ja dir gegenüber im Biergarten.
Leider hast Du die CD der Bilder nicht dabei, aber wie es scheint, sieht man
in den neuensten PET-Bildern keine hervorstechenden Knollen, die man
wieder abschiessen oder rausschneiden könnte.
Vielmehr scheint eine Verteilung über einige kleine Läsionen vorzuliegen.
Das ist der klassische Fall für die ADT. 
Aber gemach!
Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum Du nicht mit der Sprize zuwarten könntest, 
bis das PSA in einem Jahr bei bei 5 oder 10ng/ml liegt. Zuwarten hat den
Vorteil, dass Du bei jeder neuen Messung neu entscheiden kannst.

So, ich wünsch Dir einen guten Appetit, dein Schnitzel kommt gleich.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Brigitte ist leider nicht dabei, sie schläft wohl eine Erkältung aus.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## uwes2403

Da habt ihr wohl schon einige Biere genossen ? :-)

----------


## adam 60

ja so ist das Hartmut,
hast ja alles versucht der ADT zu entkommen,aber wart mal ab die besprechung steht ja noch aus.
sollte es so sein das es viele kleine läsionen sind dann geht wohl nix anderes als ADT leider.
 ,dann wart mal ab bis PSA 10 ng/ml.(hab ich auch so gemacht,sogar noch etwas länger,siehe profil.)
es bleibt spannend aber man könnte drauf verzichten.
wünsche alles Gute
und schönen abend am see
lg
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da habt ihr wohl schon einige Biere genossen ? :-)


Oh ja, Beck's Blau, und jetzt grad noch eine Flasche Krombacher Sinalco.

----------


## Georg_

> sollte es so sein das es viele kleine läsionen sind dann geht wohl nix anderes als ADT


Man kann auch eine PSMA-177Lu Therapie machen. Prof. Baum in Bad Berka macht wohl eine Studie in dieser Situation.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Man kann auch eine PSMA-177Lu Therapie machen. Prof. Baum in Bad Berka macht wohl eine Studie in dieser Situation.


Ja, Georg, kann man,
aber sinnvoll ist das nur, wenn man den Mumm hat, das PSA auf 25 oder besser 50 ng/ml steigen zu lassen. 
Lu177 ist ein Betastrahler, der kleinen Läsionen kaum was anhaben kann. 
Je grösser die Knollen, desto geringer der Strahlungsverlust ins Gesunde. 
Wenn man den PSA-Wert mit einer Injektion z..B. auf ein Achtel 
reduzieren kann, geht es nach dem Nadir drei PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten 
lang, bis der Ausgangswert wieder erreicht ist. 
Kommt dazu die Zeit bis zum Nadir, machte das für Hartmut oder Adam 
zwei Jahre für einen Züklus mit PSMA-Lu177. 
Aber nur, wenn sie es wagten, den Krebs erst mal noch etwa zwei Jahre 
wachsen zu lassen. 
Macht H. es jetzt bei PSA 2.5ng/ml und Micrometastasen, halbiert das 
Lu177 den PSA-Wert nichtmal, aber er hat die volle Dröhnung der NW.

Prof. Baum sollte erst mal verstehen, wie Lu177-PSMA wirkt, bevor er das 
Zeug bei tiefem PSA im Zweimonaterhytmus in seinen 
Patienten sinnlos verpuffen lässt.

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich so eine spekulative Therapie im Vorfeld der 
ADT empfehlen möchte, auch wenn ich selbst mit meinem heutigen 
Wissen (oder eben Spekulation)
die PRLT so wagen würde.

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

erst einmal danke an alle die hier geschrieben haben.
Ich komme später darauf noch zurück.

Das heutige Beratungsgespräch hat folgendes ergeben:
Anwesend waren Prof. Dunst /  Dr. H. und eine weitere Assistenzärztin,
sowie Brigitte und meine Wenigkeit.

Die L-Knoten sind überhaupt nicht mehr auffällig, die wurden ja bestrahlt, hat Herr Prof. Dunst gesagt.  Na ja. . . .
Meine Ärztin aus der UNI wusste es nicht genau.
Es ist Brigittes Ärztin, die auch bei mir das PET bediente.
Eine sehr, sehr gute, ganz genaue und kompetente Röntgenologien, die auch noch sehr freundlich ist.

Es befindet sich nunmehr doch ein Punkt in der Prostataloge, der aber nicht richtig identifiziert werden konnte.
Daher soll nun ein MR-MRT mit Spule durchgeführt werden. - (oder ähnlich)
Ich glaube, es ist ein spezielles Prosti-MRT?
Danach soll ich mich bei einem weiteren Prof. melden, der dann eine Interdisziplinäre Brachytherapie durchführt, so wie Georg mir bereits den Tipp gab.

Sorry, aber mir wachsen gerade Hörnchen.
Ich sehe darin eine Übertherapie.  (?!)
Vorher sterbe ich an einem Herzinfarkt oder Schlaganfall.
So habe ich es heute in dem Gespräch auch weiter gegeben.

Daraufhin sagte man uns, wir könnten auch ganz normal die Prostataloge bestrahlen, mit etwas mehr NW.
Auf die Eingabe, dass das doch nur bis PSA 0.5 möglich wäre, wurde uns gesagt, die Zeiten haben sich geändert.

Ich bin frisch und knusprig, wie ein Brathähnchen.
Ich möchte nicht wiedergeben, was ich danach im Auto mit Brigitte besprochen habe.
Wir haben heftig diskutiert. Sie war begeistert, und möchte mich so lange wie möglich am Leben behalten.

Klar -, möchte ich auch noch etwas leben, aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Ich war bereits im letzten Jahr von der zusätzlichen OP und der nachfolgenden IMRT bedient.
Vielleicht war es da bereits eine Über-Therapie. Irgendwo ist mal Schluss mit lustig.

Nun muss ich mich wieder an Stefan erinnern.
Er sagte einmal, mir ist es egal, aber meiner lieben Frau nicht. (oder so ähnlich).

Lieber geschätzter Konrad, wir hoffen, du bist zu Hause gut angekommen?
Lieber Günther, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, lieber Hartmut, 
mit einigen Kurven und Umwegen bin ich nun zuhause
und freu mich, dass dein PET nun doch was gebracht hat.
Ein Lokalrezidiv, das erst noch auf einfache Weise per 
Brachytherapie behandelt werden könne, und Du willst kneifen? 
Später dann noch einmal 30 Sitzungen IMRT?
Wozu hast Du denn das teure PET machen lassen?

Nun lass das MRT machen. Die Spule erträgt man.
Das MRT macht man, wenn das CT nicht klar genug ist, um eine 
Therapie sicher zu planen, das PET aber eine solche Therapie
nahelegt. 
Dann guckst Du weiter.

Gut, dass Brigitte dabei war; Hör auf sie!


Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, ja, lieber Konrad,
nun mecker doch nicht gleich . . .

Dieses komische MRT mit Spule werde ich machen lassen.
Das danach, was folgen könnte, wohl nicht.
Irgendwie bin ich da raus.
Wenn es funktioniert, würde ich von außen bestrahlen lassen. Die P-Loge.
 . . . aber bei PSA 2.5?
Ob das etwas bringt?
Ich glaube nicht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

moin,moin,
ja hartmut,die optionen sind noch da .
ob sie was bringen weiss man nicht,aber du musst es versuchen meine ich.
die nebenwirkungen der ADT kriegst du dann erst später, das ist nicht mehr so lustig.
was kann ich tun um das erträglicher zu machen ? kraftverlust,kurzatmigkeit,gewichtszunahme das ist es.
sieht wohl nach einer verabschiedung von meinen lebensgewohnheiten aus.
bedeutet ernährung umstellen,kein wein mehr,sport. 
oder gibts noch was anderes ?
dir gutes gelingen,zieh die option,das geht auch noch oder ?

sonnige grüsse

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> oder gibt noch was anderes?


Ja, lieber Adam, es gibt was anderes:

Nicht kein Wein, sondern einen Deziliter vom Guten statt eine Flasche Normalo.
Und Ernährungsumstellung heisst zunächst einfach weniger, fdH,
und dann sich auf Entdeckungstour machen, was es denn sonst
noch gibt, ausser die gewohnte Hausmannskost.

Nicht Einschränkung, sondern lustvolle Vielfalt soll dein Essen
künftig prägen. Neugier nach dem, was man alles essen kann!


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> nun mecker doch nicht gleich.
> 
> Wenn es funktioniert, würde ich von außen bestrahlen lassen. Die P-Loge.
>  . . . aber bei PSA 2.5?
> Ob das etwas bringt?
> Ich glaube nicht.


Ich meckere ja nicht.
Ich versteh nur nicht, warum Du die angebotene einfache und schnelle
Brachytherapie verschmähen willst und stattdessen über viele Wochen
täglich nach Kiel pendeln willst, wo man dir dann den halben Unterleib
verstrahlt, um dieses Minirezidiv zu erwischen. Wo bleibt die Lebens-
qualität in diesen zwei Monaten?

Bei PSA 2.5ng/ml wird es auch diesemal nicht so sein, dass nach der Brachy- 
oder auch der von dir bevorzugten Tele-Therapie des Rezidives alles weg ist. 
Aber deine bisherigen beiden Lokaltherapien haben dir immerhin zusammen 
den PSA-Verlauf um mehr als ein Jahr zurückgeworfen:
Im Dezember'16 warens 2ng/ml, und erst im März'18 wieder 2.
Das entspricht immerhin etwa drei Verdoppelungszeiten, was heisst, ohne
diese Therapien wärest Du jetzt bei mehr als 10ng/ml und müsstest wohl
 in die ADT einsteigen.

Mit einer ADT ginge das wohl noch besser, aber Du ziehst es ja 
verständlicherweise vor, deren Nebenwirkungen vorerst zu vermeiden.


Nimm den Tag zusammen mit Brigitte, 
Konrad



PS:
Es hat mich gefreut, dass das vor Jahren versprochene Labskaus den
Hündchen geschmeckt hat. 
Auch ich fand dieses eigenartige Mus durchaus essbar.

----------


## adam 60

ja was man lange gemacht hat und dann nicht mehr soll,nicht einfach oder ?
was den wein betrifft,
normalo? oder gut ?
gibts nicht für mich,trinke nur was mir schmeckt,das problem ist der deziliter.
das heisst aber nicht das es mehr als eine flasche ist,meine jetzt nicht die magnumflasche.
also umstellung muss gemacht werden sonst gibts probleme.

gruss
adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

lieber Konrad, lieber Adam,
nachdem ich mich wieder beruhigt habe, sehe ich die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nicht mehr so dramatisch.

Ich soll mich dann ggf. bei einem bestimmten Arzt melden, der prüft, ob dieses Verfahren der  Brachytherapie bei mir machbar ist. Ich müsste dann für 2 Tage in die Klinik. Es werden Hohlnadeln gesetzt. Danach erfolgen 33 Bestrahlungen, oder so in etwa. Die Nadeln werden dann später unter Vollnarkose wieder entfernt.
Montag frage ich noch einmal nach, was genau gemeint ist, und lass mir dann auch gleich den Termin für die spezielle MRT geben.

Den Hunden hat das Labskaus, welches du dir mit ihnen geteilt hast, geschmeckt.
Es war sicherlich richtig, dass ich 3 Näpfe hingestellt hatte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wir freuen uns auch, dass du unsere Hütte nun doch nicht so verraucht empfunden hattest.

Gruss
Hartmut.

BTW: Brigitte fühlt sich bereits viel besser. Sie hat sich in die Sonne gelegt und schläft ein wenig.

----------


## adam 60

> Ja, Georg, kann man,
> aber sinnvoll ist das nur, wenn man den Mumm hat, das PSA auf 25 oder besser 50 ng/ml steigen zu lassen. 
> Lu177 ist ein Betastrahler, der kleinen Läsionen kaum was anhaben kann. 
> Je grösser die Knollen, desto geringer der Strahlungsverlust ins Gesunde. 
> Wenn man den PSA-Wert mit einer Injektion z..B. auf ein Achtel 
> reduzieren kann, geht es nach dem Nadir drei PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten 
> lang, bis der Ausgangswert wieder erreicht ist. 
> Kommt dazu die Zeit bis zum Nadir, machte das für Hartmut oder Adam 
> zwei Jahre für einen Züklus mit PSMA-Lu177. 
> ...


hallo Konrad,
mal eine Laienanmerkung zur Lu 177 bei noch ansprechen auf die ADT,
gesetzt den Fall die Voraussetzungen für die Lu 177 sind gegeben.
Patient A steigt ein bei PSA 3 ng - Patient B bei PSA 30 ng wie würde das dann aussehen nach 3 Zyklen ? bei diesen beiden ?
wer ist anschliessend besser dran. ?
welche Versuchsreihen werden denn gemacht in Bad Berka diesbezüglich  Georg ?
wie ist es denn mit den Patienten die die Lu 177 schon gemacht haben weitergegangen ?
von Dir Konrad weiss man es ,heute würdest Du es auch wohl mit einem anderen Zyklus machen wollen oder ?
hast Du das mal mit den Ärzten besprochen ?
also das alles jetzt mal einfach so

schönes wochenende

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Interessante Fragestellung, lieber Adam.

Nach drei der üblichen Zweimonats-Zyklen würden Patient A und Patient B
etwa gleich dastehen. PSA runter auf einen Nadir von etwa 1 oder 2 und die 
volle Dröhnung der Nebenwirkungen.
Der erste Zyklus würde dem B mit 30ng/ml viel bringen, dem A mit nur 3ng/ml
nur wenig, weil der nur kleine Metastasen hat, aus denen die meisten Betastrahlen
(Elektronen) nach aussen ins Gesunde verloren gingen, während die Knollen von B
gross genug wären, um die rund 11mm ins Gewebe eindringenden Strahlen zu
absorbieren.
Hinterher hätten beide einen PSA irgendwo vielleicht um 2ng/ml, und beim nächsten
Zyklus nach zwei Monaten hätten beide nur noch geringe PSA-Senkungen, ebenso
beim dritten Zyklus, aber die Nebenwirkungen hätten sie beide genau gleich.

Den Patienten hier im Forum ist es etwa so gegangen wie beschrieben. 
Einige sind nicht mehr unter uns. Nach mehreren zu rasch aufeinander folgenden 
Zyklen hatten sie zwar einen gesenkten PSA, dann stieg der Wert bald wieder an. 
Genau wie bei jeder anderen palliativen Therapie.

Ging mir auch so, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich längere Pausen zwischen die
Therapien gelegt hatte, um zuerst mal den Nadir zu erreichen und dann auch die
Zeit des Wiederanstieges mitzunehmen, bis die Knollen wieder fett genug waren,
um wieder gut auf die Betastrahlen anzusprechen. Guck die PETs in Anhang [5].
Nur einmal habe ich mich überschwätzen lassen, gleich nach zwei Monaten die
nächste Infusion abzuholen. Die verpuffte sinnlos, weil noch nicht mal der Nadir der 
vorangegangenen Infusion erreicht war. Die Kosten dieses gedankenlosen Vorgehens:
Zwei Monate Überlebenszeit verloren und geringere Erholung von den
Nebenwirkungen zwischen den Zyklen. Das habe ich dem Arzt vorgetragen, 
aber es ist nun mal so, dass Ärzte meist nichts von PSA-Dynamik verstehen. 
Das ist eher was für Techniker, Physiker und Mathematiker.

Deine andere Frage: 
Ob die Patienten noch hormonsensibel seien oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle, denn
die Strahlen kümmern sich nicht um den Androgenrezeptor. Aber weil die Therapie
mit Lu177-PSMA-Liganden immer noch im frühen Versuchsstadium ist, wird sie vor 
allem an anderweitig Austherapierten ausprobiert. Als internationaler Selbstzahler 
hatte ich keine Probleme, das auch vor Chemo zu bekommen.

Den Mut, Anderen hier frühe 177Lu-PSMA-Therapie bei hohen PSA-Werten zu empfehlen,
hab ich nicht, denn die Basis meiner Erkenntnisse ist keine Studie, sondern meine
persönlichen Erfahrungen mit PSMA-Infusionen verschiedener Radionuklide (90Y, 177Lu
der 225Ac) und bei verschieden hohen PSA-Werten (zwischen 5 und 50ng/ml) samt
einigen theoretischen Überlegungen zur Eindringtiefe der Strahlen im Verhältnis zum
 Durchmesser der zu therapierenden Knollen.

Wann Lu177-PSMA?
Wirklich gute Voraussetzungen für eine 177Lu-PSMA-Therapie sind nur gegeben, wenn im 
PSMA-PET richtig fette Knollen zu sehen sind, also wohl bei einem PSA von mehreren 'zig. 
Ob vor oder nach Chemo, hormonsensitiv oder kastrationsresistent ist reine Geschmack-
sache, ebenso wie die Frage, ob man trockene Augen und wenig Speichel als NW zumindest 
vorübergehend inkauf nehmen möchte. Die einen trifft es heftig wie mich, andere weniger, 
wie Prof. Baum in Bad Berka stets von seinen Patienten behauptet.

Ein Letztes:
225Ac, ein Alfastrahler (Heliumkerne) hat eine extrem kurze Eindringtiefe und wirkt
daher auch gegen Micrometastasen, zum Preis schärferer NW. Welches Nuklid ich für
einen nächsten Zyklus wählen würde, weiss ich nicht.


Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte gelesen, dass Prof. Baum letztes Jahr eine kleine Studie mit ca. 10 Patienten gemacht hat, bei denen PSMA Lu177 früh angewendet wurde. Dem soll jetzt eine etwas größere Studie folgen. Adam, Du erkundigst am besten in Bad Berka, was eventuell für Dich in Frage kommt.

Ich würde nur zwei Zyklen mit einem größerem, individuellen Abstand machen. Es hängt aber letztlich davon ab, wie das Studienprotokoll festgelegt wurde.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

mein vorläufiger Bericht ist eingetroffen.
Dieser hilft zusammen mit der CD bei der Auswertung.
Die Nebenbefunde verstehe ich leider nur begrenzt.

Ein Termin für die MR-MRT wird mir in 2 Tagen mitgeteilt.
Die Möglichkeit der HDR-Brachytherapie wird von meinem Urologen, der mich 2013 operierte, geprüft.
Er ist einer der Wenigen, die das Verfahren, bei nicht mehr vorhanden sein der Prostata beherrschen.
Das wusste die UNI am Freitag noch nicht, da wurde mir ein anderer Arzt empfohlen.






Gruss an alle
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

Ich hab mir deine Bilder angeschaut und dabei auch nicht mehr gesehen als 
Frau Dr. Marx.
Hier ein Bildauszug aus dem PET, in dem das Fadenkreuz auf diese Speicherung 
zeigt, die in der letzten Zeile der ersten Seite des Berichtes erwähnt wird.
Dazu kann man wahrlich nicht mehr sagen. Muss halt beobachtet werden, ...



... während das Lokalrezidiv unter der Blase schon jetzt bestrahlt
werden kann, per HDR-Brachy, was etwas für absolute Könner ist,
oder halt perkutan, was Du ja schon kennst.

Sonst sieht man sehr hell die Speicheldrüsen, die Leber,
den Dickdarm und die Blase. Aller 'physiologisch' oder einfacher gesagt: 
normal.
Noch nie hab ich die Haut in einem PSMA-PET leuchten sehen, 
aber auch das ist wohl normal.

Ich hab Dir grössere Bilder aus dem PET per mail geschickt.
Leider sind keine fusionierten Bilder auf der CD, in denen das CT
die Körperstrukturen in Grautönen darstellt und das PET in Farbe
darübergelegt ist, was für Laien wie mich sehr viel leserlicher wäre
(guck Beispiel [4] aus einem sehr frühen PSMA-PET aus Heidelberg).

Aber wie gesagt: Der Bericht ist gut, und erfreulich ist, dass von 
dieser üblen Fibrose, die Du einst mit viel Cortison behandeln musstest,
nichts mehr zu sehen ist.
Die übrigen Nebenbefunde kannst Du gelegentlich mal mit dem
Hausarzt durchsprechen, da ist soweit ich sehe, nichts Gefährliches
dabei.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,
lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für Deine weitere Einschätzung!

Irgendwie traue ich dem PSMA-PET/CT nicht so wirklich.
Da wird viel Geld ausgegeben, und am Ende wird gesagt, nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.
Das Team spricht von einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 90 %

Die Radiologin sah zwei Tage zuvor kaum etwas.
2-3 winzige Punkte in den Lymphknoten, die nach 10 Minuten gucken nicht mehr wiedergefunden wurden (??!).
Nun soll zur Abklärung der P-Loge ein MP-MRT durchgeführt werden, welches ich offensichtlich auch selbst zahlen muss.
Nun ja, dass würde dann die Klage gegen die GKV vervollständigen.

Ich hatte mit Lymphknoten gerechnet, aber nicht mit der Prostataloge, die seit meiner RPE seit 5 Jahren sauber war, und vermutlich auch noch ist.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass der PSA langsam, aber sicher steigt.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Was bedeutet die Aussage, im 1. Durchlauf war etwas zusehen, was sich bei der 2. Aufnahme nicht bestätigt hat?
Die Auffälligkeit war in den Spätaufnahmen praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was bedeutet die Aussage, im 1. Durchlauf war etwas zusehen, was sich bei der 2. Aufnahme nicht bestätigt hat?
> Die Auffälligkeit war in den Spätaufnahmen praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden.


Hallo Erleuchteter!
Das bedeutet, dass der Ga68-PSMA-Tracer zuerst dort angereichert war
und dann in der Zeit bis zur zweiten Aufnahme wieder ausgewachen wurde.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wurde der PSMA-Ligand dort nicht gebunden, 
was aber bei einer Metastase der Fall gewesen sein müsste.

Die Mehrfache Bildgebung in zeitlichen Abständen ist im multiparametrischen
MRT etabliert. Die zeitliche Auflösung der Bilder durch 'Wash in/wash out' des 
magnetischen Gadolinium-Tracers gibt Auskunft über die Intensität der Durchblutung.
Beim PSMA-PET kann man versuchen, durch mehrfache Aufnahmen 'echte' Anreicherungen 
von physiologischen Vorgängen in Ausscheidungsorganen unterscheiden.
Wenn man in der zweiten Aufnahe des Beckens nichts mehr von den Anreicherungen
in der ersten Aufnahme sah, heisst das wohl dass der Tracer samt dem 68Gallium
bereits wieder ausgewaschen wurde, also keine Metastase vorliegt - so etwa...

Ich liess im Mai 2015 die zuvor noch nicht dagewesenen dicken parailliakalen Signale
(Bild [5] rechts) nach zwei Stunden nochmal im PET untersuchen, in der Ahnung,
es könnte ein Urinstau im Urether sein. War aber nicht, das Signal blieb stabil.
(war sozusagen meine Erfindung, das PET auf der Zeitachse zu brauchen. Der
Nuklearmediziner staunte und machte spontan mit.)
Es erwies sich als metastatische Ummantelung des Ureters, die diesen zudrückte, 
weshalb ich bis heute diesen Doppel-J-Katheter tragen muss.


Konrad

(der nun doch aus dem nassen Tessin in den sonnigen Norden grüsst.
Die Bernardin-Passtrasse wurde einst für Postkutschen gebaut. An sich in
Haarnadelkurven begegnende Wohnmobile mit senilen Fahrern hatte damals
niemand gedacht. Der Tunnel wurde glücklicherweise vor einigen Jahren
mit einem Sicherheitsstollen nachgerüstet, sonst hätte dieser Busbrand vom
Donnerstag Tote gefordert. So sind 'nur' die Kabel für Licht und Verkehrssteuerung
geschmolzen. Das Loch bleibt wohl noch länger gesperrt)

----------


## Hartmut S

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, lieber Konrad!
Schön, dass es mit Tessin doch noch geklappt hat.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

die heutige MRT Untersuchung hat keine Auffälligkeiten ergeben.
Prof. Dr. Schulz sprach von einigen sichtbaren Vernarbungen in der Prostataloge und bei den Lymphknoten. Keine Anzeichen einer Läsion.

Diese Knoten, die derzeit im PET nicht erkennbar sind,  würden, wenn überhaupt, erst später Schaden anrichten.
Er vermutet, dass im PET nur die Spitze des Eisberges erkannt wird, und bei der OP die unsichtbaren Knoten nicht entfernt werden konnten, wegen der Vernarbung meiner Fibrose.
Die Knoten, die unsichtbar, und sichtbar waren wurden operativ entfernt, und der Rest , und weggestrahlt.
Nichts mehr da.

Weiterhin teilt er mir mit, dass kein Handlungsbedarf einer Bestrahlung gegeben ist.
Mit der angestrebten Hormonbehandlung könne ich mir noch Zeit lassen.
Ich soll den PSA erst einmal weiter beobachten.
Bei L-Knoten könnte etwas später mit AHT begonnen werden (USA Studien).

Ganz anders der Mitarbeiter von Prof. Dunst, Dr. H.
Er empfahl mir eine blinde Bestrahlung der Prostataloge.
Nach 5 Jahren?
Obwohl mein Operateur und Urologe Prof. Seif sagt, da dürfte nichts mehr sein,
und das heutige MRT keine Bestätigung erbrachte?

Na ja, wie dem auch sei, nichts Genaues weiß man . . . .
Ich habe entschieden, momentan erst einmal 3 Monate Urlaub zu machen.
Ich werde einmal mit 850 mg Metformin morgens und abends anfangen.
Vielleicht bekommt mein PSA Anstieg dann ein Schluckauf.

Zwischenbefund: Meine Laborwerte der Uni Kiel vom 28.05.18 (4 Seiten) sind alle im grünen Bereich. Nur der Entzündungswert ist sehr leicht erhöht.



> Also zunächst mal vielen Dank für all die guten Wünsche und Einladungen.
> Fast habe ich den Eindruck, ich machte zu viel Gedöns um diese Chemo . . . .


Nein, lieber Konrad, machst du bestimmt nicht.
Wir halten Dir dein rauchfreies Zimmer frei!

Gruss
hartmut,
der sich heute einmal ein Glas Vino (Samos) bereit gestellt hat.
ob es etwas zu feiern gibt, erfahre ich im Juli oder August.

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

eine blinde Bestrahlung der Prostataloge, nachdem man bei Dir schon umfangreich gegen Metastasen gekämpft hat, würde ich jetzt auch nicht machen. Irgendwann musst Du ja ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und dann siehst Du ja, ob in der Prostataloge ein Rezidiv aufgetreten ist.

Sicher kannst Du im Moment abwarten, aber eine Verdopplungszeit von 5 Monaten, wenn ich myprostate.eu richtig lese, bedeutet, dass Du im Herbst einen PSA Wert von 5 ng/ml erreichst. Dann wirst Du Dir Gedanken machen, was weiter zu tun ist.

Aber erstmal den Sommer genießen.

Auch wenn ich keinen Beweis für die Wirkung habe, würde ich Metformin mit 20 mg Atorvastatin kombinieren. Siehe dazu meinen Beitrag im Metabloc Thread. Atorvastatin scheint ja in dringendem Verdacht zu stehen, gegen Prostatakrebs zu helfen. Sonst würde man diese Studien nicht machen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Irgendwann musst Du ja ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und dann siehst Du ja, ob in der Prostataloge ein Rezidiv aufgetreten ist.


Guten Morgen lieber Georg,

ein PET wurde bereits vor 2 Wochen gemacht.
Die zusätzliche MRT von gestern sollte Klarheit bringen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...was-nun/page78

Metformin und Atorvastatin werde ich mir heute Nachmittag besorgen, und meinen Urologen informieren.
Atorvastatin wurde mir damals einmal wegen zu hoher Cholesterine verordnet.
Meine Zuckerwerte sind auch leicht erhöht. Es passt.
 
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harmut,

ich möchte gerne zu Metformin und dem Statin etwas ergänzen, allerdings nur Basiswissen. Vorher danke ich Georg, dass er im Thema "Metabloc" einiges zur Dosierung solcher Medikamente bei Off-Label-Verwendung geschrieben hat.

Die Profis wissen bereits, worüber ich schreibe. Bitte ggf. ergänzen oder korrigieren.

Bei längerer Einnahme von Metformin sollte der Vitamin-B12-Spiegel überwacht werden. Dies kann durch direkte Messung erfolgen oder indirekt auf "elegante" Weise durch Bestimmung des Homocystein-Wertes überwacht werden. Dieser steigt, wenn Vitamin B12 und/oder Vitamin B6 und/oder Folsäure in zu geringem Maße mit der Ernährung aufgenommen werden. Hier ist das gut beschrieben. Siehe etwas weiter unten. 

Der Homocystein-Spiegel sollte innerhalb des Labor-Referenzbereiches liegen, dort nach meinem Wissen aber im unteren Bereich unter 8 µmol/l, idealerweise unter 5 µmol/l. Homocystein ist ein wichtiger Indikator der Gesundheit und, wenn es dauerhaft zu hoch ist, ergänzender Förderer diverser chronischer Entwicklungen bis hin zu Demenzen.

Vitamin B12 kann einfach und kostengünstig supplementiert werden. Da B-Vitamine wasserlöslich sind, werden zu viel aufgenommene mit dem Urin ausgeschieden. Der überschüssige Anteil von B2 färbt den Urin gelb.

Welches B12 nehmen? Nicht Cyaonocobalamin sondern Methylcobalamin, beispielsweise in der Dosierung 1.000 µg zum Schlucken (bei schwerem Mangel bis 6.000 µg, Quelle Uwe Gröber) oder besser aufnehmbar sublingual, dann auch in geringerer Dosierung.

 Bei eBay gibt es so etwas preiswert zu kaufen. Nimmt man Präparate zum Schlucken kenne ich das so, dass die Mindestdosierung 1.000 µg beträgt, von denen ca. 100 µg im Magen-Darm-Trakt absorbiert werden. 

Ich selbst nehme allerdings gleich einen Vitamin-B-Komplex, weil bei Älteren sowieso meist noch andere B-Vitamine fehlen. Es gibt Unterschiede bei den Präparaten. Zu bevorzugen sind die, die die Coemzym-Formen enthalten, nicht die synthetischen. Hier u.a. beschrieben. Wichtig ist ein korrektes Verhältnis der Bestandteile untereinander.

Beispiel für B-Vitamin-Komplex. Die Life Extension ist immer ein guter Maßstab, zumindest, wenn man genau drauf schaut. Da die LE jetzt auch in Europa ansässig ist und hier verkauft, wurde die Dosierung einiger Präparate an die europäische, bzw. im konkreten Fall der LE, an die Vorschriften der Niederlande angepasst.

Das amerikanische Präparat:
http://www.lifeextension.com/Vitamin...lete-B-Complex

Das europäische:
https://www.lifeextensioneurope.de/b...arian-capsules

Wer entdeckt den Trick, der anzuwenden ist? Auflösung demnächst. 

Bitte nicht in Panik verfallen, die Ergänzung kann in Ruhe angegangen werden.

Zu Statinen schreibe ich später etwas.

Lieber Harmut, Gruß und viel Erfolg bei deinen komplementären Bemühungen.

Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Wolfgang,




> Bei längerer Einnahme von Metformin sollte der Vitamin-B12-Spiegel überwacht werden.


Vitamin B12 ist seit Jahren bei uns unter Kontrolle. Bisher alles gut.
Vitamin B12 war bei mir bereits vor 30 Jahren interessant, aufgrund meiner Gürtelrose.





> der Homocystein-Spiegel sollte innerhalb des Labor-Referenzbereiches liegen, dort nach meinem Wissen aber im unteren Bereich unter 8 µmol/l, idealerweise unter 5 µmol/l. Homocystein ist ein wichtiger Indikator der Gesundheit und, wenn es dauerhaft zu hoch ist, ergänzender Förderer diverser chronischer Entwicklungen bis hin zu Demenzen.


Das verstehe ich leider gar nicht.




> Bitte nicht in Panik verfallen, die Ergänzung kann in Ruhe angegangen werden.


Nööö lieber Wolfgang, 
ie Panik hatte ich irgendwo in 2013 bereits abgelegt.
Damals war die Diagnostik des Pca eine Bombe für mich.
Ich konnte mich aber schnell daran erinnern, dass man mir zuvor eine Überlebenszeit von 3-6 Monate vorausgesagt hat, auf Grund meiner Fibrose (Tumor im Bauchraum. 

Zum Glück war diese Sache gutartig.
Es war damals ein Pokerspiel mit meinen Ärzten.
Entweder Immunsystem runter,- oder rauf.
Ich hatte mich für "runter" entschieden, sonst würde ich wohl heute nicht mehr leben, und die Probleme mit der Prosti nicht mehr erlebt. 

Lieber Georg,
Brigitte hat mir nun eine Großpackung Metformin 850 mg besorgt.
Das kann doch nicht richtig sein, oder?

Oh je, diese weißen Briketts sind ja riesig.
Soll ich die wirklich schlucken?
Meine damaligen waren viel, viel kleiner . . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> 850 mg Metformin morgens und abends (nach dem Essen!) (also insgesamt 1.700 mg)



gerade gesucht, und gefunden.
alles klaro!
plus 20 kg von diesem anderen zeugs.

das ergibt dann zusammen einen lustigen, ausgeglichenen hartmut mit viel lebensfreude.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Hartmut,

es freut mich, dass dein B12-Spiegel kontrolliert wird und gut ist. Metformin "nagt" aber ordentlich an diesem. B12-Mangel hat viele Folgen, wie in dem bereits verlinkten Beitrag des "Zentrum der Gesundheit" beschrieben. In diesem Beitrag wird beschrieben, dass eine übliche Bestimmung im Blutserum nicht sehr aussagekräftig ist und einen Mangel erst anzeigt, wenn er stark ist. Alternativen sind beschrieben, wie ein Urintest, der im Internet oder einer Apotheke gekauft werden kann. 

Zum Homocystein, dessen Bestimmung bei Kassenpatienten selbst bezahlt werden muss (ca. 38,- ). Wie gesagt, ist es ein wichtiger Indikator für diverse Entwicklungen, wichtiger als Cholesterin. Homocystein haben die meisten Hausärzte nicht im Focus, weil dieser Wert von der Pharma nicht propagiert wird, weil kein Geschäft zu machen ist. Homocystein lässt sich einfach senken, weil es von drei preiswerten Vitaminen abhängt (B12, Folsäure, B6). 

Ich habe gerade auf einem Auswertungsbogen eines Labors nachgeschaut. Der Referenzbereich liegt bei diesem zwischen 5 µmol/l und 15 µmol/l. Somit war mein Beitrag oben nicht ganz richtig. Für dieses Labor würde der Zielwert für eine optimale Einstellung unter 8 nmol/l lauten. Werte am oberen Referenzbereich sind zu hoch.

Das alles sind Informationen, die ich soweit im Kopf habe, weil ich mich schon immer für Gesundheit interessiere. Für genaues Nachlesen nutze ich u. a. das Buch "Arzneimittel und Mikronährstoffe" von Uwe Gröber (Pharmazeut). Zitat: "Unter Langzeittherapie mit dem Biguanid Metformin sollte regelmäßig Vitamin B12 (500 bis 1.000 µg tgl.) zusammen mit Folsäure und Vitamin B6 supplementiert werden. 

Hier im Forum geht es meist nur um Krankheit. Die andere Seite, die Stärkung der Gesundheit, wird wenig betrachtet. Eine gute Gesundheit ist jedoch Voraussetzung, Therapien gut zu vertragen und sich schnell davon zu erholen.

Lieben Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Auch von mir, Wolfgang, vielen Dank für deine ausfühliche Darstellung zum Thema B12
bei Metformin Einnahme.

Ich hatte dies auf dem Beipackzettel von Metformin gelesen, aber dem wohl noch nicht die
notwendige Beachtung gegeben. Werde mich gleich nächste Woche darum kümmern.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deiner Therapie wünscht
Roland

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Roland, 

freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.

Hallo Harmut,

Auflösung des "Rätsels" zu B-Komplex Präparaten der Life Extension. 

Das amerikanische Präparat:
http://www.lifeextension.com/Vitamin...lete-B-Complex

Das europäische:
https://www.lifeextensioneurope.de/b...arian-capsules

Die Life Extension verkauft das gleiche Präparat in den USA und in Europa. Wer genau hinschaut erkennt, dass jeweils 60 Kapseln enthalten sind. In der Zutatenliste hat das amerikanische Präparat die doppelte Menge B-Vitamine. Wieso? Bei den Amis steht "Serving Size two Capsules" (30 Tagesportionen), bei den Europäern "Zutaten pro Tagesportion 1 Kapsel" (60 Tagesportionen). Wer also mitdenkt, nimmt 2 Kapseln am Tag, es sei denn, er ist der Meinung Europäer bräuchten weniger B-Vitamine als Amerikaner. 

Genauer, aber teurer, ist natürlich eine exakte Bestimmung des Mikronährstoffbedarfs.

Homocystein kann auch mittels Betain gesenkt werden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Ok, lieber Wolfgang,
Dann bestelle ich mir hier mal 2 Dosen
Danke für Deine Mühe der Darstellung!
https://www.amazon.de/Life-Extension...-complex&psc=1

Ja, die Dosierungen werden manchmal unterschiedlich bewertet.
Ich sollte einmal eine Zeit lang ASS 100 nehmen, wegen verdacht eines Tias.
Ausreichend wären 70 mg. täglich.
Die gibt es aber nur in USA. Die hier verfügbaren 50 mg wären zu wenig.

Von den Atorvastatin habe ich statt 20mg, verfügbare 30mg erhalten.
Es ist wohl nicht so gravierend, wenn ich die 30mg einnehme, oder?

Die Laborwerte scheinen soweit ok zu sein.
Eine Seite habe ich mal hochgeladen.
Der CRP ist erhöht, liegt bei  16.0 
Vermutlich eine leichte Prostataentzündung  o.ä. (*I*)
https://up.picr.de/32855250di.pdf?rand=1527874522

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hartmut, ich kenne das so, wenn CRP erhöht ist, könnte das auch an einem beliebigen Infekt liegen. Deshalb wird nach einiger Zeit die Messung, wenn der Infekt abgeklungen ist (Erkältung?), die CRP-Messung wiederholt. Ist es dann weiter erhöht, wird die Ursache ermittelt.

Für eine genaue Messung wird CRP hoch sensitiv (hsCRP) ermittelt. 
Zitat: "Normalwert: unter 5 mg/l . Langfristig ist es für die Gefäße schonend, einen Wert unterhalb von 1  mg/l zu haben. Dies kann mit dem high-sensitive-CRP-Test festgestellt  werden." Zitat Ende Hier entnommen. Außerdem kannst du dort lesen, wie dein CRP beeinflussbar ist.


Ob 30 mg anstatt 20 mg Atorvastatin o.k. sind, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Ich überlege so: Du hast geschrieben, dass dein Cholesterin erhöht ist. So wirst du sehen, bei welchem Wert du mit dem Statin ankommst. Ist der zu niedrig, muss das Statin verringert werden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

moin lieber wolfgang,

wir sind schon in dänemark. ich melde mich später noch einmal.

kurz:die crp problematik ist mir von der retroperitonealfibrose bekannt. 
ich vermute eine leichte entzündung in der stirnhöhle, nase, so wie im PET bericht angedeutet, oder prostataloge.
der bericht über hsCRP ist interessant. das kannte ich so noch nicht.
1 x täglich 30 mg Atorvastatin sind ok. ich konnte dazu nun etwas altes von georg finden.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Hartmut,

leider wird auch das wieder ein längerer Beitrag. Ich möchte solche Sachverhalte nicht ohne Begründung darstellen. 

Somit zu Statinen. Wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht, sollte zumindest beachtet werden, dass Statine Probleme bei der Synthese von Coenzym Q10 im Körper bereiten. Zitat: Statine hemmen durch Blockade des Enzyms HMG-CoA-Reduktase neben der Cholesterolsynthese auch die Biosynthese von Ubichinon (Coenzym Q10). 
Diese Zitate habe ich einem Beitrag der Pharmazeutische Zeitung von 2006 entnommen.

  Weitere Zitate aus dem Beitrag: Als Atmungskettenferment ist Q10 essenziell für die mitochondriale und extramitochondriale Energiebereitstellung.      Kranke benötigen Energie.

   Es handelt sich um die erste, groß angelegte Beobachtungsuntersuchung, bei der die Risikofaktoren für leichte bis mittelschwere Muskelbeschwerden unter Statin-Therapie in einer nicht spezifisch ausgewählten Population bestimmt wurden. Sie zeigte, dass leichte bis mittelschwere *Muskelsymptome* möglicherweise häufiger auftreten und das Alltagsleben der Patienten stärker beeinträchtigen als bisher vermutet wurde. Von den 7924 in die Studie eingeschlossenen Patienten berichteten 10,5 Prozent über Muskelbeschwerden. Etwa 40 Prozent  der 832 Patienten, die über Muskelsymptome klagten, benötigten schmerzstillende Mittel. 38 Prozent gaben an, dass ihre Beschwerden selbst kleine Kraftanstrengungen im Tagesablauf verhinderten und 4 Prozent  der betroffenen Patienten konnten auf Grund von Muskelschmerzen ihren Alltag nicht mehr bewältigen (Bettlägerigkeit oder Arbeitsunfähigkeit) 

  Hier eine Gegenmeinung von 2010 aus dem Arzneimittel Telegramm. 

Da kann noch viel gefunden werden. Das Internet ist voll mit derartigen Beiträgen.

*Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Einnahme von Coenzym Q10 parallel zu Statinen ist zumindest dann angebracht, wenn Muskelschmerzen (Myopathien) auftreten.* 

Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung, wie schnell diese wieder rückgängig gemacht werden können. 

Durch anfängliche und später gelegentliche Kontrolle des Blutwertes Kreatinkinase (CK) kann _eventuell_ die Entwicklung vorhergesehen werden, muss aber nicht. 
Genaueres hier. 

  Ich selbst kenne zwei schwer Betroffene mit starken Muskelschmerzen.  Diese Myopathien sind auch genetisch abhängig. Nachlesbar hier. 

Da Kranke und Alte sowieso zusätzliches Q10 benötigen, nehme ich das seit Jahren, auch ohne Einnahme eines Statins.   

Leider hört sich das einfach an, dann nehme ich mal Metformin und ein Statin. Korrekte Anwendung setzt mehr voraus, als viele Ärzte und Patienten denken. 

  Ohne das näher darzulegen, für die effiziente Bereitstellung von Q10 innerhalb des eigenen Körpers wird *Selen* benötigt. Das nimmt ja sicher jeder Betroffene hier im Forum in ausreichendem Maße und kontrolliert die erreichten Blutwerte, damit die nicht zu hoch werden, weil dann der Nutzen wieder geringer wird. 

  Welche Zielwerte sollten beim Cholesterin im Blut erreicht werden? Welches Q10, wo kaufen? Dazu später.

  Lieben Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende
  Wolfgang

----------


## Niko52

> Lieber Hartmut,
> 
> ...
> *Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Einnahme von Coenzym Q10 parallel zu Statinen ist zumindest dann angebracht, wenn Muskelschmerzen (Myopathien) auftreten.* 
> ...


Wenn Muskelschmerzen lieber zum Arzt gehen. Lebensgefahr!

Auszug aus der Fachinformation:
"Immunvermittelte nekrotisierende Myopathie (IMNM)
 In sehr seltenen Fällen wurde während oder nach der Behandlung mit einigen Statinen über eine immunvermittelte nekrotisierende Myopathie
(immune-mediated  necrotizing  myopathy;  IMNM)  berichtet.  Die  klinischen  Charakteristika  einer  IMNM  sind  persistierende  proximale
Muskelschwäche und erhöhte Serum-Kreatinkinase-Werte, die trotz Absetzen der Behandlung mit Statinen fortbestehen.
Einfluss auf die Skelettmuskulatur
 Wie andere HMG-CoA-Reduktase-Hemmer kann auch Atorvastatin in seltenen Fällen die Skelettmuskulatur beeinflussen und eine Myalgie, Myositis
sowie eine Myopathie verursachen, die sich zu einer Rhabdomyolyse entwickeln kann, einem möglicherweise lebensbedrohlichen Zustand, der durch
deutlich erhöhte Kreatinkinase (CK)-Spiegel (> 10-fache des oberen Normwertes), Myoglobinämie und Myoglobinurie mit möglichem Nierenversagen
charakterisiert ist."

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harmut,

Erholung ist wichtig. Viel Spaß.

Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja mal in myprostate ein umfangreiche, spezielle Vorgehensweise anschauen. Ich möchte damit keine Angst machen, sondern anspornen, auch abseits der üblichen, von Schulmedizinern vorgeschlagenen, nur teilweise geeigneten Wege zu suchen. Hartmut, du machst das ja gerade mit Metformin und Statinen. 

https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=694&page=report 

Der Bericht ist ausführlich und am Ende mit zahlreichen Quellennachweisen gespickt. 

Zitat: "*Clomipramin und Chloroquin* blockieren den Autophagie-Weg. Diese  Medikamente sind demnach *zusammen mit einer ADT* *sinnvoll*, da sie dann  verhindern, dass die Krebszellen in die Autophagie und damit eine Art  der Resistenz ausweichen. Wird dieser Weg versperrt, bleibt den Zellen  nur der Weg in die Apoptose (Zelltod) *[38,39]*. Ebenso verstärkt die Blockierung des Autophagie-Weges die Wirkung von Sulforaphan auf Krebszellen der Prostata *[62]*. "

Es werden diverse Möglichkeiten erwähnt, Prostatakrebs komplementär "zu beeindrucken". Besonders gut finde ich ganz spezielle Hinweise wie den zur "Einnahme von Polyphenolen und anderen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln.

 Zitat: "Da sich das Kapselmaterial Hydroxypropylmethylcellulose bzw. Gelatine  auch im Rektum auflöst, *können die Kapseln auch wie ein Zäpfchen rektal  eingeführt werden*. Im Gegensatz zu "normalen" Zäpfchen setzt die Wirkung  allerdings verzögert ein (Gelatine 30 Minuten,  Hydroxypropylmethylcellulose 60 Minuten später) *[64]*. _Der große  Vorteil ist hierbei, dass im Rektum kaum noch die Enzyme zu finden sind,  die bei oraler Einnahme die Polyphenole rasch verändern. Außerdem wird  im unteren Rektum der hepatische Kreislauf umgangen, so dass die  Wirkstoffe unverändert und in hoher Konzentration direkt in die Blutbahn  gelangen. Da der Lymphabfluss des Rektums direkt in die Lymphknoten der  Vena/Arteria iliaca interna führt, sollten die dort bei PCA häufig  sitzenden Metastasen besonders wirksam bekämpft werden. Es ist nämlich  bekannt, dass ein guter Teil der Wirkstoffe im Rektum über den  Lymphabfluss in den Körper gelangt._ "

"*PSA-Anstieg nach intermittierender ADT*: Antiandrogene Therapie führt zu einem raschen Abfall des PSA-Wertes, was  aber lediglich eine Drosselung der PSA-Biosynthese bedeutet, welche  leider ebenfalls vom Androgenrezeptor kontrolliert wird. Nach einer  kurzen Steigerung der Apoptoseaktivität etwa 1 Woche nach Beginn der ADT  geht diese rasch auf Normalniveau zurück *[78]*. Die meisten Krebszellen fallen nur in einen Ruhezustand und wachen bei ansteigendem Testosteron wieder auf. ....." Bitte selbst weiterlesen.

*Parallel zur ADT*: Zitat: "Auftragen der *Aldara-Imiquimod-Creme*: Hautaufrauhung (2 Kreise je 7 cm) auf Höhe des Bauchnabels links und  rechts, mittels Sandpapier und Reinigung mit 70% Isopropanol.
Ab 3. Zyklus zusätzlich Einreiben mit Salviathymol (enthält Menthol = Monoterpen) und Propylenglykol *[34,35]*.
Auftrag der Aldara-Imiquimod-Creme über Nacht." 
Quelle zum Nutzen der Creme, die für die Behandlung von Feigwarzen gedacht ist: *[58]* http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal...comms2566.html
Nat Commun. 2013;4:1560. doi: 10.1038/ncomms2566.
*Aldara activates TLR7-independent immune defence.*
Walter A1, Schäfer M, Cecconi V, Matter C, Urosevic-Maiwald M, Belloni  B, Schönewolf N, Dummer R, Bloch W, Werner S, Beer HD, Knuth A, van den  Broek M.


Dieser Bericht bei myprostate zeigt gut die Schwäche unseres Forums auf. Qualitativ hochwertige, komplementäre Strategien sind hier fast nicht aufgeführt. Allerdings benötigen diese Strategien einen enormen Aufwand bei der Aneignung von Wissen sowie bei der Durchführung."

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Wolfgang,

mein Mann hat erhöhte Homocystein Werte, die er vergeblich versucht zu senken. So richtig gelingt es ihm nicht.  Seine Ärzte (incl.sein Kardiologe, der Professor, der ihm nach seinem Herzinfarkt den Stent gesetzt hat und ihn seitdem bereits 5 Jahren behandelt) meinen er braucht sich nicht verückt machen mit seinem Homocystein. Solange sein Cholesterin und andere Blutwerte gut sind wäre alles absolut ok. Homocysteinwert wäre überbewertet. Ich weiss es nicht. Er nimmt ein Mittel zum senken-aber wie gesagt, so richtig runter (momentan von 18 runter auf 15) geht es nicht.

----------


## rolando

> ....Dieser Bericht bei myprostate zeigt gut die Schwäche unseres Forums auf. Qualitativ hochwertige, komplementäre Strategien sind hier fast nicht aufgeführt. *Allerdings benötigen diese Strategien einen enormen Aufwand bei der Aneignung von Wissen sowie bei der Durchführung."*


*Wolfgang*, du sagst es!
 Bei dem was "royr" auf myprostate detailliert skizziert hat, sollte man seinen Tag mehr als nur durchorganisiert haben. Die Gesamtheit dieser komplementären Maßnahmen und deren Einnahmemodalitäten halte ich im normalen Leben für kaum realisierbar. Zudem fehlt es mir bei  den dargelegten Wirkungen der Komplementärmedizin einfach an einer ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen Evidenz.

Sowohl die akribisch aufeinander abgestimmte Einnahme zahlreicher NEMs, Enzyme, Vitamine etc., die kaum noch Freiräume in der Tagesgestaltung lässt, als auch die Notwendigkeit einer fortlaufenden Kontrolle von Laborwerten, deren Stellenwert und Aussagekraft in der Medizin durchaus kontrovers diskutiert werden, halte ich für die Mehrheit aller PCa-Betroffenen als nicht durchführbar - und das jenseits jeglicher Bewertung der Wirksamkeit dieser komplementären Maßnahmen.

Ich persönlich beschränke meine ergänzenden Aktivitäten auf Granatapfelelexir, Vitamin D hochdosierter und Curcumin - das ist noch überschaubar. Die Wirksamkeit der Substanzen ist zwar nicht geklärt, der finanzielle Aufwand hält sich auch in Grenzen, Nebenwirkungen verspüre ich nicht, meinen Tagesrhythmus brauche ich ebenfalls nicht großartig an irgendwelche Vorgaben in Zusammenhang mit der NEM-Einnahme anzupassen und von negativen Effekten auf das PCa-Geschehen ist bislang nichts bekannt. Somit ohne weiteres umsetzbar - ob es wirkt bleibt offen. Man hat jedenfalls das beruhigende Gefühl zusätzlich etwas gegen die Krebserkrankung getan zu haben.

Wolfgang, sei mir nicht böse, aber die angedeutete Komplexität der Materie in deinen Ausführung und auch in "royrs" Darstellung auf myprostate, sowie der sich daraus ergebende hohe Aufwand in der praktische Umsetzung übersteigen meinen Begeisterungswillen für ein solches Unterfangen. Aber das muss jeder für selbst beurteilen. Solange man komplementäre Konzepte nur in Ergänzung zur Schulmedizin verfolgt und nicht meint sie anstatt Derselben bei schwerwiegender Erkrankung einsetzten zu müssen, ist das akzeptabel.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Georg, lieber Wolfgang,

danke für die Aufklärung!

Ich bin kein großer Gesundheitsapostel.
Ich rauche und trinke gelegentlich.
Ich trinke viel Milch und futtere auch oft etwas Schönes vom Grill.
Den leckeren fettigen Käse, und die Baguettes lass ich nun einmal weg.

Trotzdem, möchte ich mich für Wolfgang`s  Mühe bedanken.
Ich denke darüber nach. Ob alles berücksichtigt wird, ist eine andere Sache.

Ich habe es so verstanden: Für gute Mittelchen werden andere gute Mittelchen benötigt.
Hier muss ich unserem trockenen Skiläufer *g* einmal recht geben.
Ein normaler Mensch packt diese Vielfalt nicht.

Die Statine lass ich nun einmal weg. Das andere Medikament ziehe ich erst einmal 9 Wochen durch.
Dann erfolgt die nächste Messung.

*Anhang:*
Zitat von Daniela:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...414#post107414

Lieber Wolfgang, ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, was der Homocystein Wert bedeutet, würde mich aber freuen, wenn du dazu eine Antwort finden könntest.
Im Hinterkopf interessiert es mich auch.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Tausendster daVinci-Jünger!

So Sachen wie Homocystein schaut man besser schnell nach bei Wikipedia,
als zu versuchen, sich über Drittauskünfte schlau zu machen:




> Homocystein kommt natürlicherweise im menschlichen Körper vor. Allerdings führen erhöhte Werte zum Krankheitsbild der Hyperhomocysteinämie. Bereits moderat erhöhte Homocystein-Werte können darüber hinaus das Risiko für Herz-Kreislauferkrankungenerhöhen. Eine Senkung des Homocystein-Spiegels könnte vorbeugend wirken, allerdings gibt es noch keine Studien, die dies belegen.[10]Bei Vitamin-B12-Mangel ist Homocystein erhöht, und kann als Verlaufsparameter für die Therapie eines Vitamin-B12-Mangels verwendet werden (bei effektiver Therapie sollten sich die erhöhten Homocystein-Spiegel wieder normalisieren).[11][12]


Und schon ist klar, dass das nix harmloses ist für das Herz, zumal für Gelegenheitsraucher
wie dich. Es ist wohl nicht so wichtig, diesen Wert zu messen, als jenen von Vitamin B12,
dessen Mangel die Homocysteinämie überhaupt erst auslöst. Dann eine Ampulle B12
spritzen und schauen, was passiert.

Schwieriger ist das wohl bei Danielas Mann, der therapieresistent zu viel von dem Zeug
zu haben scheint. Aber erst mal ruhig angehen, nach genanntem Rezept, Du hast genug
andere Baustellen, um dich über jeden grad im Forum aktuellen Blutwert aufzuregen.


Liebe Grüsse aus dem angenehm kühlen Lugano nach Trappenkamp
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

nun weiß ich wieder, was der Wert bedeutet. :L&auml;cheln: 
Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte . . . . . . .
Der wurde einmal bei mir gemessen, nach Verdacht auf Tia (Hirninfarkt).
Das hatte sich zum Glück nicht bestätigt.

Nicht Gelegenheitsraucher, sondern Gelegenheitstrinker.

Lieben Gruss
aus Trappenkamp
Hartmut und Brigitte

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Bei längerer Einnahme von Metformin sollte der Vitamin-B12-Spiegel überwacht werden. Dies kann durch direkte Messung erfolgen oder indirekt auf "elegante" Weise durch Bestimmung des Homocystein-Wertes überwacht werden. Dieser steigt, wenn Vitamin B12 und/oder Vitamin B6 und/oder Folsäure in zu geringem Maße mit der Ernährung aufgenommen werden.


Hallo Konrad,

das, was du zu Homocystein aus Wikipedia zitierst, hatte ich geschrieben, bloß vollständiger. Allerdings habe ich als weitere Möglichkeit zum Abbau von Homocystein etwas weiter unten Betain (Trimethylglycin = TMG) ergänzt.

Nun ist aber in Bezug auf Prostatakrebs Homocystein nicht irgendein Wert, 'der gerade mal im Forum auftaucht, über den man sich nicht weiter aufregen braucht'. Zu hohe Homocysteinwerte zeigen an, dass die mit der Nahrung aufgenommene Aminosäure Methionin (Fleisch aber auch Pflanzen) nicht ausreichend abgebaut wird. Methionin erfreut Krebszellen, die sich bekanntermaßen viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten zum Überleben suchen. 

Ich dachte, wenn man nun schon mal an dem Thema "Metformin" und damit notwendigerweise Vitamin B12 und eventuell Homocystein dran ist, kann man sich gleich noch überlegen, wie dieser Überlebens-Weg für Krebszellen ebenfalls verschlechtert werden kann.

Hier ein ausführlicher Beitrag aus dem Medicine natural Journal, wie immer auf Englisch. Und hier ein kurzes Statement aus der bekannten Internetseite "selfhacked". Siehe unter Punkt 15). Vorsicht dritte Hand. Ich frage mich allerdings wievielte Hand Wikipedia ist.

Nun gut, ist ja auch egal. 

Gruß
Wolfgang


Und für diejenigen, die mal einen Blick drauf werfen wollen, hänge ich noch das Inhaltsverzeichnis von selfhacked zum Thema Homocystein an.


What is Homocysteine?Why High Homocysteine is Toxic and Inflammatory
Homocysteinylation (Attachment of Homocysteine to Proteins)Homocysteine Increases Oxidative Stress The Production and Breakdown of HomocysteineHomocysteine Blood Test
Reference Ranges Diseases Associated with High HomocysteineHomocysteine and Cardiovascular Health
1) Homocysteine Can Cause Hardening of the Arteries2) Elevated Homocysteine and Stroke3) Elevated Homocysteine and Insulin Resistance4) Elevated Homocysteine Worsens Diabetic Retinopathy5) Elevated Homocysteine Increases Free Radical Damage Homocysteine and Brain Health
6) Elevated Homocysteine and Depression7) Elevated Homocysteine and Alzheimers Disease8) Elevated Homocysteine and Parkinsons Disease Homocysteine and Autoimmune Diseases
9) Homocysteine is Elevated in Hashimotos and Autoimmune Thyroiditis10) Elevated Homocysteine and Rheumatoid Arthritis11) Elevated Homocysteine and Psoriasis12) Elevated Homocysteine and Systemic Lupus Erythematosus (SLE)13) Elevated Homocysteine and Type 1 Diabetes14) Homocysteine and Multiple Sclerosis Other Diseases and Elevated Homocysteine
15) Homocysteine and Cancer16) Elevated Homocysteine May Cause Osteoporosis17) Elevated Homocysteine is Associated with Worse Pregnancy Outcome18) Elevated Homocysteine and Dental Health19) Elevated Homocysteine and Migraine Effects of Low Homocysteine
Low Homocysteine May Impair Detoxification Factors That Increase Homocysteine Levels
1) High Methionine Diet Increases Homocysteine Levels2) Guanidinoacetate Increases Homocysteine Levels3) Kidney Disease4) Medication5) Stress6) Genetic Factors and Homocysteine Levels
Congenital HomocystinuriaMTHFR MutationsBHMT MutationsCBS Mutations 7) Quercetin How to Decrease Homocysteine Levels
1) B-vitamins & Folate2) Methyl Donors Can Decrease Homocysteine Levels3) Estrogen May Reduce Homocysteine Levels4) Resistance Exercise May Decrease Homocysteine Levels Supplements that Mitigate Harmful Effects of High HomocysteineIrregular Homocysteine Levels?

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Wolfgang, für die umfangreichen Infos zu Homozystein.

Mein Ausgangspunkt war, dass Hartmut gefragt hatte, was das H. sei.
Wüsste er das denn nun nach dem seitenlangen Studium deiner Links,
und ob er von diesem Wert beunruhigt sein solle oder nicht?
Ein zu hoher H.-Wert wird erst mal mit B12 korrigiert und das
reicht dann schon. Erst wenn das nicht klappt, wie bei Danielas Mann,
lohnt sich eine nähere Auseinandersetzung mit diesem einen von
hunderten von Blutwerten, die man halt so hat.

Hartmut ist bekennender Raucher, Gelegenheitstrinker und Geniesser 
'ungesunder' Kost. Ich glaube kaum, dass sein Thread ein geeignetes
Forum ist für die vertiefte Diskussion von allerlei exotischen Blutwerten.


Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut ist bekennender Raucher, Gelegenheitstrinker und Geniesser 
> 'ungesunder' Kost. Ich glaube kaum, dass sein Thread ein geeignetes
> Forum ist für die vertiefte Diskussion von allerlei exotischen Blutwerten.


Aber natürlich ist mein Thread  dafür geeignet, lieber Konrad.
Nur weil ich ehrlich bin, heißt es ja nicht, dass ich Ratschläge ignoriere.

Diese hatte ich vor dem Kurzurlaub über Amazone gekauft. 4 Dosen waren heute im Postkasten.
https://www.amazon.de/Life-Extension...-complex&psc=1

Brigitte und ich haben uns gleich jeweils 2 Riesenkapseln reingezogen.
Auch ein oller Capitano lernt nicht aus.
Man kann ja die Sucht mit Mittelchen bekämpfen.
Meine Laborwerte scheinen soweit OK zu sein.
https://up.picr.de/32855250di.pdf?rand=1527874522

Vielen Dank lieber Wolfgang, für die vielen Links!
Da wird sich bestimmt nicht nur Konrad drüber gefreut haben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Auch ich danke dir, lieber Wolfgang, für die ganzen links :L&auml;cheln: 
Mal sehen, ob wir da etwas brauchbares finden. Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Mann halt genetisch vorbelastet ist mit einem höheren Wert. Er hat kein Vitamin B oder Folsäure Mangel. Wir werden es weiterhin beobachten.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Wolfgang



> Ich dachte, wenn man nun schon mal an dem Thema "Metformin" und damit notwendigerweise Vitamin B12 und eventuell Homocystein dran ist, kann man sich gleich noch überlegen, wie dieser Überlebens-Weg für Krebszellen ebenfalls verschlechtert werden kann.


Wenn hier schon auf Ursachen eingegangen werden soll, die die Aufnahme von bestimmten Stoffen über die Nahrungskette negativ beeinflussen, im Besonderen Vitamin B12 und seine Auswirkung auf Homocystein, muss an erster Stelle auf die bedenkenlose Einnahme von PPI verwiesen werden. Besonders bei älteren Menschen wird an dieser Schraube gedreht, weil die Vielfalt der einzunehmenden Tabletten Magenbeschwerden verursachen, die sooo... leicht mit den Säureblockern wieder verschwinden oder dem Raucher, Süßigkeitenesser und Weintrinker das Sodbrennen nehmen.
Ich bin an sich niemand der gerne das *Zentrum der Gesundheit* zitiert, hier wird treffend beschrieben, was man sich mit dem Zeugs antut!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich danke Daniela und Hartmut für die Nettigkeiten. Niemand soll bedrängt werden und sein schönes Leben ändern. Wer auf der einen Seite "sündigt" kann doch auf der anderen Seite versuchen, nützliches zu tun.

Heribert, Protonenpumpenhemmer (PPI) sind tatsächlich ein Übel. Eine Bekannte von mir hat jetzt eine "fette" Osteoporose, weil PPI die Aufnahme wichtiger Mikronährstoffe verschlechtern. Auch hier gilt, wenn solch ein Medikament schon genommen werden muss, dann die betreffenden Mikronährstoffe verstärkt zuführen.

Falls jemand im Forum PPI nimmt, kann er sich dieses wunderbare Buch bestellen. Darin wird von einem bekannten amerikanischen Allgemeinmediziner, Jonathan Wright, erläutert, dass fast immer nicht zu viel sondern zu wenig Magensäure die Ursache für Sodbrennen und Reflux ist. Die Lösung ist, keine Magensäuresenker zu verwenden, sondern die Magensäure mittels eines Aperitifs vor dem Essen anzuheben. Bei Schwiegermuttern hat das sofort funktioniert. Und weg war der Reflux.

Das Buch habe ich selbst nicht gelesen, sondern den Hinweis darauf dem auch hier im Forum diskutierten Buch von Edward Friedman "How You And Your Doctor Can Fight Prostate Cancer, Breast Cancer and Alzheimers" entnommen. In diesem Buch wird ein Ansatz beschrieben, mittels dauerhaft hochdosiertem Testosteron plus Wechsel zwischen hohem und niedrigem DHT Prostatakrebs zu kontrollieren. Benton macht dies ähnlich, allerdings mit Wechseln zwischen hohem und niedrigem Testosteron, was zumindest einen ähnlichen, dem Testosteron folgenden Wechsel von DHT zur Folge hat. 

Hier zeigt sich, dass es schon noch einige Ansätze gibt, auf die eventuell ausgewichen werden kann.
 Benton bei myprostate: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=506&page=report

Rudolf (RuStra) und ich haben das ebenfalls probiert.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Heribert,

danke für den erneuten Hinweis!

Seitdem Du uns damals aufgeklärt hast, habe ich die Famotidin erheblich eingeschränkt.
Ich hatte diese Produkte ja seit sehr vielen Jahren geschluckt.
Mich wundert es, dass die Tabletten (20 mg) ohne Rezept erhältlich sind.

Heute bekämpfe ich mein Sodbrennen mit Bullrich Salze, Natron,  Riopan u. Rennie
auch Mumie Mumijo Tabletten aus Altaj gehören dazu.
Das Aluminium enthalten sein kann, ist bekannt.
Joghurt, Dressing, Eier und Krabben sind bei mir Auslöser. Natürlich auch billige, aber auch teure Weine.
Joghurt ersetze ich durch Crunchy Nuts.
Die sind zwar nicht besonders gesund, verursachen aber keine PPI Abhängigkeit.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harmut,

so ein Zufall. Es lohnt sich eben doch, mal diverse Themen anzusprechen. Als Prostatakrebspatient würde ich mir nicht gerade die Knochen mit PPI kaputt machen wollen.

Kaufe dir das Buch von Jonathan Wright o d e r  lies einfach diese ausführliche Rezension. Wie gesagt, eine halbe Stunde vor dem Essen einen Aperitif. Das kann selbstverständlich auch ohne Alkohol sein. Das entsprechende Pulver heißt Heidelberger Kräuterpulver oder Heidelberger 7 Kräuter Stern. Namensgeber ist ein Herr Heidelberger. Das nimmt Schwiegermuttern und ist zufrieden.

Lieben Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

PPI wurden mir schon dutzende Male verschrieben, weil ich mit meiner Hiatushernie
und dem dadurch gereizten Speiseröhren/Magensphinkter zu Sodbrennen neige.
(Die Hernie ist Folge eines für mich ungeeigneten Dreimonatsdepots zur AHT,
dessentwegen ich drei Monate lang täglich kotzen musste).

Die Nebenwirkungen von PPI empfinde ich als krass, ich nehme das Zeug nicht.
Stattdessen halte ich beim Essen stets ein nicht zu kaltes Glas Wasser bereit,
und sobald es brennt, trinke ich einen Schluck, was sofort lindert, auch den 
damit assoziierten Husten.

Kaffee hab ich auf eine bis zwei Tassen mit viel Milch reduziert, Alkohol, insbesondere
Rotwein auch aufgrund von Sodbrennen ganz weggelassen. Gebratenes Schmeine-
fleisch und halt Alles, was mehr brennt als andere Nahrungsmittel lass ich ganz oder
nach Bedarf weg.

Neulich in der ersten Nacht nach Docetaxel brannte es höllisch. Die Nachtschwester
brachte mir ein Glas Milch, in kleinen Schlucken zu geniessen. Erfolgreich.
Der Professor faselte dann bei der Visite gleich von Pantoprazol und ich hatte mein
lauwarmes Wasser schlückchenweise. Mittlerweile hat sich das Sodbrennen fast wieder
 auf gewohntem Niveau eingependelt und ein Fläschchen Wasser am Bett hilft auch,
nächtliche 'Überfälle' zu kontern. In heftigen Fällen hilft Milch, wie ich nun gelernt hab.


Spannend übrigens:
Pantoprazol verhindere die Aufnahme von Vitamin B12, dieser Mangel erhöhe das
Homocystein, was wiederum Osteoporose fördere etc.pp.
Oder ganz einfach:
Ungesunde Lebensweise rächt sich vielenorts.

Man esse und trinke mässig und abwechslungsreich, strapaziere seinen Oesophag
nicht mit zu viel Tabakgenuss, reagiere früh auf Magenbrennen in obigem
Sinne, und dann geht es schon viel leichter. Ganz ohne Wissenschaft, nur durch
etwas sorgfältigen Umgang mit seinem Körper, also sich selbst.


Kann doch nicht soo schwierig sein ...?
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Tag in die Schweiz, nach Berlin und den Rest unseres Landes,

Das Buch habe ich mir gleich gestern als e-Book über e-Mule runtergeladen.

Das war natürlich nur ein Spaß!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich habe es mir legal bei Amazon bestellt.
Verstehe nur nicht, warum Bücher über die Gesundheit einfach nur zum Selbstkostenpreis angeboten werden können.
Jeder Autor, insbesondere die Gesundheits-Apostel, wollen da gleich die geschiedene Frau mitversorgen.
Ist leider so, denn fast alle Autoren sind Raucher, und haben eine Scheidung hinter sich.

Lieber Konrad, diesen Tipp mit dem Wasserschluck habe ich von Dir.
Ich möchte eine weitere Kompenente hinzufügen.
- 1 Schluck warme Mich (Zimmertemperatur reicht)
- 1 Schluck Sahne
- 1 Scheibe Käse.
Mein Sodbrennen tritt überwiegend in der Liegeposition (ohne Sex) auf.

Hier noch ein Problem, seitdem ich die Vitamin B Kapseln aus der Dose nehme.
Mein Urin sieht aus wie ein Pernod oder Ricard. Er ist hell-gelb. :L&auml;cheln: 
So einen klaren, hübschen, freundlichen Urin habe ich lange Zeit nicht bei mir entdecken können.

Was sagt es mir?
Werden da nun die überschüssigen Substanzen ausgeschieden, oder ist es normal?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut,
deine Erfahrung mit zimmerwarmer Milch deckt sich mit dem Tipp, den mir
die Nachtschwester gab nach der Dröhnung mit Taxotere:
Milch lindert das Sodbrennen bereits in kleinsten Schucken. Viel Besser als PPI,
auch weil es genau dann wirkt, wenn man es braucht und direkt auf die Schleimhaut 
der Speiseröhre wirkt, statt über allerlei zeitverschobene Umwege via Blutkreislauf 
und hinterher erst noch die Ausscheidungsorgane belaste.

Sahne hab ich noch nicht probiert, die nehm ich lieber zu Heidel- oder Himbeeren.
Käse müsste dann schon von der milden dänischen Sorte sein. Unser würziger
Appenzeller ist seinerseits ein Auslöser von Sodbrennen, den ich nur sehr
vorsichtig in kleinen Portionen geniesse.


Vitamin B12 ist ein dunkelbraunes Zeug, das wohl deinen Urin färbt, weil ein Teil
des als Tabletten eingenommenen Vitamins gleich wieder ausgeschieden wird.

Ich nehme keine Tabletten, sondern spritze mir alle drei Monate 
'Vitamin B12 Amino-Injektionslösung 1000μg' ins (leider reichlich vorhandene) Bauchfett.
Wenn ich nicht grad eine vom Doppel-J-Katheter aufgerissene Blase hab und deswegen
Blut pinkle, ist mein Urin auch Tags nach der Injektion schön hell und klar.


Grüss Brigitte am dänischen Strand,
Konrad


PS: 
Ich hab noch NIE ein Buch über ein Gesundheitsthema gelesen und werde 
das wohl auch nie tun. Wozu auch, ich bin ja nicht gesund, und die Information 
über Krankheiten find ich im Netz.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

dann bin ich beruhigt.

Das du selten Bücher liest, das weiß ich ja.
Irgendwie gut, dass du die Onkologie als Hobby hast.
(habe wir in deinem Bericht, prosti.eu, gelesen).

Ich denke auch, dass es im Internet alles aktueller ist, aber nun lass mir mal mein e-Book.
Ich bin als Nicht-Gesundheits- Fanatiker froh, dass man mich trotzdem noch ein bissel ernst nimmt.

Blöd, mit der aufgerissene Blase!
Zumindest haben die es erkannt. Kommt bestimmt vom alten J-Katheder.

Wir sind beide wieder zurück aus Dänemark,
deswegen auch einen lieben Gruss
von Brigitte

hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Gelber Urin kommt in diesem Fall von Vitamin B2 = Riboflavin = zugelassener gelber Lebensmittelfarbstoff.

B-Komplex enthält wahrscheinlich deshalb alle B-Vitamine, damit die im Zweifellsfall zusammenarbeiten können. An einigen B-Vitaminen wird der Mangel eher gering sein.

Gruß und frohes Schwitzen an diejenigen, die in den entsprechenden Gegenden wohnen, wie beispielsweise Berlin und Kiel.

Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Auch bei Dir, lieber Wolfgang, möchte ich mich bedanken!
Dann ist ja alles klaro.

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, hatte mich Brigitte wegen der Verfärbung gefragt.
Gut, dass sie bei mir nachgefragt hatte.

Gruss
hartmut,
der die Hitze nicht mehr so mag,
und daher aus einem klimatisierten Raum schreibt. :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## daniela3

Mein Mann lässt sich auch alle 6 Monate Medivitan http://www.medivitan.de/medivitan-da...ngsformen.html spritzen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

Diese Seite von Medivitan®  ist Werbung.

Zitat aus der Werbeseite:
Ein Umweg, durch den beispielsweise nur ca. 1 % der zugeführten Menge an Vitamin B12 tatsächlich im Blut ankommt! Somit kann es Wochen und Monate dauern, bis ein Vitamin-B-Mangel ausgeglichen ist. Direkt spürbare Effekte bleiben bei der oralen Einnahme daher meist aus.

Wenn das mit den 1 % stimmen würde, bräuchte niemand mehr Kapseln oder Tabletten einnehmen.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Von dem häufig verwendeten synthetischen, preiswerten Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin) wird tatsächlich nur ein kleiner Anteil aufgenommen, wenn es geschluckt wird. Das ist bekannt. Das im Präparat der Life Extension verwendete Methylcobalamin (eine von zwei natürlichen Formen) wird besser aufgenommen und hat auch bessere Eigenschaften als Cyanocobalamin. Dann gibt es noch eine natürliche Vorstufe.

Wer viel und preiswert oral aufnehmen möchte, kauft sublinguale (unter der Zunge) Tabletten mit Methylcobalamin. Dann geht ein großer Teil gleich ins Blut. Beispiel aus Deutschland. Bei eBay und Amazon findet sich weitere Beispiele.

Noch besser wäre ein Gemisch verschiedener natürlicher Formen. Dann wird es noch teurer.

Vor- und Nachteile sind hier nachlesbar: 
Hier zu Methylcobalamin.                                         

Solche Themen können endlos fortgeführt werden. Bei Präparaten der Life Extension ist man auf der sicheren Seite, da die LE im nicht verkaufenden Zweig eine Nonprofit-Organisation ist. Der Urologe Dr. Eichhorn, hier im Forum bekannt, leider von einem Forumsmitglied vor Jahren vertrieben, macht im Medical Board der Life Extension Foundation mit. Insgesamt arbeiten für die LEF ca. 60 Wissenschaftler und Ärzte. 

Auch bei Folaten ("Folsäure") gibt es Unterschiede.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## daniela3

Das war von mir nicht beabsichtigt, Hartmut, irgendwelche Werbung zu verlinken (Bitte um Löschung falls es nicht korrekt ist solche links reinzustellen). Ich weiss von meinem Mann, dass das Mittel halt wirklich wirkt und wollte helfen....

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Daniela,

mir ging es nur darum, wie das Mittelchen auf deren Websites angepriesen wird, nicht um den Link direkt.

Das in einer anderen Form nur 1 % der Vitamine aufgenommen werden können hatte ich bezweifelt.
Hier müsste ergänzend geschrieben werden, dass es sich dann um billige synthetische B Vitaminpräparate handelt.

Über die Aussage: sehr gut verträglich könnten wir als Krebspatienten ja mal nachdenken, denn die Spritze enthält auch Folsäure sowie weitere chemische Substanzen.
Ich werde mich da einmal später in meinem neuen Buch schlaulesen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Über die Aussage: sehr gut verträglich könnten wir als Krebspatienten ja mal nachdenken, 
> denn die Spritze enthält auch Folsäure sowie weitere chemische Substanzen.


Nun mal nicht das Kind mit dem Bad ausschütten, lieber Hartmut!
Die Hersteller dieser Spritzen haben sich bemüht, einen ausgewogenes
Vitamin-B-Komplex anzubieten, statt nur grad B12, wie ich das spritze
aufgrund einer ausgewiesenen Mangelsituation.
So ein Vitaminkomplex wär nicht schlecht, auch für uns Krebspatienten.
Selbstverständlich ist Folsäure eine "chemische Substanz", wie jede Substanz,
die aus verschiedenen Elementen aufgebaut ist, also auch die Vitamine,
zu denen die Folsäure zählt. Nennt man das "Vitamin B2" wird es plötzlich
von der "böhsen Chemie" zum "guten Bio", oder wie oder was?

Ohne genügend Folsäure geht gar nix mehr, es gibt also keinen Grund,
Vitamin B12 nicht mit einem Komplex weiterer B-Vitamine zu verabreichen.
Im Gegenteil: Mit Reinsubstanzen hat es eher die Technik als die Natur.
Lies in Wikipedia 'Folsäure' nach, da brauchst Du nicht so lange blättern.


Im übrigen ist es lächerlich, sich über einzelne "chemische" Substanzen
aufzuhalten, wenn man täglich mehrfach einen Cocktail tausender 
halbverbrannter Gifte, Teer und hochkonzentrierten Feinstaub einsaugt zu 
Genusszwecken. Nein, ich will dich nicht zum Nichtraucher bekehren, aber
das, was da in der glühenden Mischung aus Tabak, künstlichen Aromen,
Feuchthaltemitteln und Papier abgeht, ist unkontrollierte "Chermie" der
übelsten Art. 
Hochgradig krebserregend! freiwillig!


Trotzdem herzliche Grüsse,
Konrad



Nachtrag für die Anhänger simpler Rezepte:



> Das Diabetes-mellitus-Medikament Metformin kann die B12-Aufnahme aus der Nahrung stören


Fundstück aus dem Artikel https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin-B12-Mangel,
in dem übrigens der Kreis zum Homocystein wieder geschlossen wird.
Darauf hatte Wolfgang schon in Beitrag #791 hingewiesen!

----------


## Niko52

Vitamin B12 wird im Dünndarm in der an den intrinsic factor gebundenen Form resorbiert. Bei Magengesunden, die den IF produzieren können, werden so etwa 30% der angebotenen Mengen aufgenommen. 
Darüber hinaus gehen ca. 1-3% durch passive Diffussion in die Blutbahn über.

Bei ausgewogener Ernährung ist das vollkommen ausreichend, es entstehen keine Mangelerscheinungen. 
Anders bei Patienten mit einer besonderen Form der chronischen Gastritis, die keinen IF bilden können. Hier hilft die orale Substitution auch nicht weiter, sie müsen spritzen.

Liebe Grüße
Nikolaus

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen zusammen,
lieber Konrad,

das Thema ist noch zu neu für mich, um meinem geschätzten Meister zu widersprechen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hatte mich hier orientiert:
https://www.medpex.de/testbericht/le...Brating%7C4%5D

https://www.amazon.de/MEDIVITAN-iV-I...ews-filter-bar

Wie gesagt, es ging mir nur um die Aufmachung der Werbung.

Gruss
vom rauchenden Chemiker
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Haste den gelesen (in deinem ersten Link)!?




> Medivitan beinhaltet u.a. Cyanocobalamin, das ist ein schlecht bioverfügbares B12 und außerdem umstritten. Für Raucher sehr schlecht für den Körper. Cyanocobalamin setzt Cyanid frei. Lieber Hydroxocobalamin verwenden.


Gut, dass Du einen robusten Humor hast.

Es ist wohl das Beste, bei der nächsten Blutentnahme seinen Vitamin-B-12-Wert bestimmen zu lassen 
und sich im Falle eines Mangels sich ein ordentliches Produkt auf Rezept geben zu lassen.
Ich kann leider nicht anhand meines Gesundheitszustandes belegen, dass mein hemdsärmeliger Umgang 
mit Vitaminen, NEMs und allerlei exotischen Werten das Richtige sei, aber nun haben wir uns über 
30 Beiträge um Vitamin B und allerlei damit zusammenhängende Blutwerte im Kreise gedreht. 

Und bist Du jetzt etwa schlauer als Zuvor?
Ich nicht, ich ahnte schon vorher, dass PPI nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden sind.


Sonnige Grüsse aus dem lärmigen Rasenmäherland!
Konrad

----------


## rolando

Hallo zusammen,
  mir scheint hier wird den NEMs und allem was dazu gehört mal wieder ein viel zu hoher Stellenwert eingeräumt und das auch noch im Thread eines Betroffenen, der sich in viel grundsätzlicheren Dingen nicht unbedingt an gesicherten Erkenntnissen bzgl. gesundem Lebensstil orientiert. Das soll ausdrücklich keine Kritik an persönlichen Lebensgewohnheiten sein -  jeder soll selbstverantwortlich so leben wie er möchte. Es hat für mich allerdings  groteske Züge, wenn jemand über die Wirkmechanismen  von "Feinheiten"  diskutiert, deren Stellenwert/Funktion zumindest strittig sind und gleichzeitig übergeordnete gesundheitliche Grundsätze hinten anstellt.

Zuerst kommt die Pflicht und dann die Kür - d.h. ganz oben steht eine vernünftige schulmedizinische Therapie zusammen mit einer physisch und psychisch gesundheitsbewussten Lebensweise. Wer im Anschluss daran noch meint, dies sei nicht genug, kann sich dann ja mit der offensichtlich unendlich komplexen Materie der komplementären Möglichkeiten beschäftigen und darf sich darin ggfs. auch gerne verbeißen.

An dieser Stelle noch zwei Links zu Infos des DKFZ: 
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....-kriterien.php
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....ungsmittel.php

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, lieber Konrad, deswegen nehme ich ja auch diese und nicht die Spritzen.
https://www.amazon.de/Life-Extension...-complex&psc=1

Ein bissel schlauer als vorher bin ich wohl geworden.
Ich nehme ja seit einiger Zeit 2 X tägl. 850 mg Metformin axcount.
Ich weiß, dass bei Metformineinnahme B12 zu überwachen ist. Und ich habe verstanden, dass es bessere und schlechtere Formen gibt.

Rolando, danke für die Links zum weiteren "Schlaulesen" für den blöden Hartmut!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Optimist

Vorsicht mit B12!

Ein sehr zwiespältiges Thema. Es gibt einiges an Literatur zum Thema mit Hinweisen, dass beim *fortgeschrittenen* Prostatakrebs vor allem die Krebszellen profitieren, d. h.  Vitamin-B12-Gaben für ihr Wachstum verwenden.
B12-Mangel hat unter Laborbedingungen das Wachstum von Krebszellen erkennbar gebremst.
Literaturangaben kann ich euch, falls noch nicht bekannt bis morgen nachreichen.

Optimist

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es gibt einiges an Literatur zum Thema mit Hinweisen, dass beim *fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs vor allem die Krebszellen profitieren, d. h. Vitamin-B12-Gaben für ihr Wachstum verwenden.*


Genau das wollte ich versuchen Daniela zu sagen.
Ich traute mich nicht, weil ich nicht mehr weiss, wo ich es gelesen hatte.
Es sind in der Spritze  zwei bestimmte chemische Substanzen enthalten,  die nicht gut sind für Krebspatienten.
Auch die Raucher sollten aufpassen, bei bestimmten billigen B12 Angebote.

Danke Optimist!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Optimist, das hätte mich sehr interessiert...

----------


## Hvielemi

Der Schlomm weiss:
https://www.martini-klinik.de/prosta...isikofaktoren/



> Folsäure gehört zu den Vitaminen aus dem B-Komplex. Natürlicherweise kommt es in Vollkornprodukten und unter anderem in grünem Gemüse vor. In der gleichen Untersuchung, die bei der regelmäßigen Einnahme von künstlich hergestellter Folsäure  ein erhöhtes Prostatakarzinomrisiko ergab, zeigte sich, dass bei ausreichender Menge von natürlicher Folsäure in der Nahrung, das Risiko gesenkt werden konnte.


Ähnliches gilt wohl auch für andere B-Vitamine und darüber hinaus.
Also Vorsicht mit all diesen Vitaminpillen und NEMs auf Vorrat.
Ernährt Euch gesund und abwechslungsreich, und gut ist!
Bei erwiesenem Mangel, den man meist aufgrund
von typischen Mangelerscheinungen findet mit geeigneten 
Laboruntersuchungen, kann dann gezielt mit anständigen Produkten 
nachgeholfen werden. Das zahlt die Kasse, weil es nun nicht mehr 
NEMs sind, sondern gezielt eingesetzte Medikamente.

Vorsicht auch mit ideologisch geprägten Diäten:
Über die Breusssche Wurzelsaftdiät muss man unter vernünftigen
Leuten sicher nichts mehr schreiben und Hartmuts gemüse-, salat- und 
obstfreie Seemannsdiät ;-) wird auch niemand ernsthaft empfehlen wollen.
Aber z.B. das 'Gegenteil' dazu, eine Vegane Ernährung erzeugt Eiweissmangel, 
der dann eine Reihe anderer Mängel nach sich ziehen kann. 
Krebspatienten sollten aber eine gezielt eiweissreiche Nahrung zu sich nehmen,
sagt mein für Palliativ-, Ernährungs- und Komplementärmedizinische Fragen 
zuständiger Onkologe PD Dr. Florian Strasser**  am KSSG.
Abhilfe:
 Zufüttern von tierischem Eiweiss statt Pillen und Pülverchen.
Lasst es Euch schmecken!

Konrad


**das SRF-Video liefere ich nach

----------


## Hartmut S

> Vorsicht auch mit ideologisch geprägten Diäten:
> Über die Breusssche Wurzelsaftdiät muss man unter vernünftigen
> Leuten sicher nichts mehr schreiben und Hartmuts gemüse-, salat- und 
> obstfreie Seemannsdiät ;-) wird auch niemand ernsthaft empfehlen wollen.


Dieses Zitat wurde von mir auseinander gerissen.
Man möge es weiter oben vollständig nachlesen, da zu lang.

Lieber Konrad, du hast *vielleicht* zum größten Teil recht.
Ich möchte nun niemanden vor dem Kopf stoßen.
Insbesondere Wolfgang nicht, der eine sehr gute, vielleicht aber etwas andere, Auffassung über die "Mineralien" hat.

Ich schlage vor, wir beenden dieses Thema.
Es gibt dahingehend zu viele verschiedene Meinungen.
Ich war-, und, oder werde niemals ein Gesundheitsapostel werden.
Dazu lebe ich zu gerne.

Irgendwo macht mich die ganze Sache nachdenklich.
Ich konnte bisher niemanden im Forum oder in prostata.eu finden, der wirklich durch NEM`s  (oder Mineralien), sein Leben verlängern konnte.
Ob Raucher oder Alkoholiker. Sie sind alle an Prostatakrebs oder an Organversagen gestorben.
Oft am Letzteren, damit die Statistik stimmt!?

Übrigens (nun bin ich nicht prof. dr. harald lesch),  in der von Dir erwähnten Studie ist ein Fehler enthalten.
Zitat: "Vitamin E : Die Wirkung von Vitamin E auf das Entstehungsrisiko von Prostatakarzinomen ist in der **SELECT-Studie  untersucht worden.
Dabei hat sich gezeigt, dass die alleinige Einnahme von Vitamin E das Risiko für ein Prostatakarzinom erhöht. 
Dieses Risiko blieb auch nach Absetzen der Vitamin E-Einnahme bestehen.

Gruss
hartmut

** (the selenium and vitamin e cancer prevention trial)
(link wird bei bedarf nachgereicht)

----------


## Hvielemi

Gut, Hartmut, ich schreibe hier nichts mehr zu NEM, Ernährung etc.
Nur die oben versprochene SRF-Sendung "Puls" zur Ernährung bei Krebs stelle ich noch ein, 
u.A. mit PD Dr. Florian Strasser, Palliativ-Onkologe am KSSG:
https://www.srf.ch/sendungen/puls/kr...son-hallo-puls
Ab ca. Minute 7 bis 24. Dr Strasser hat zwei Auftritte, zuletzt seine frohe Botschaft:

Ja, Crèmeschnitten** kann man essen!


Auch die Breuss-Diät und eine Ernährung mit grünen Smoothies werden in der Sendung gezeigt.
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

> Aber z.B. das 'Gegenteil' dazu, eine Vegane Ernährung erzeugt Eiweissmangel,


Das ist zwar weit verbreitet, aber Unfug!

Wer sich abwechslungsreich vegan ernährt, hat keinen Eiweissmangel zu befürchten.
Belege dazu gibt es zuhauf im Netz. zB. hier:
https://www.gesundheitsfundament.de/...in-ueberblick/
https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.d...oteine-ia.html
und viele mehr.
Ich ernähre mich seit 3,5 Jahren vegan, bin rundum gesund und fit, alle Blutwerte im grünen Bereich, inkl. PSA.
Gemüse, Obst, Vollkornbrot, Sojaprodukte, Nüsse, Mandeln, Samen und Saaten, Hanföl und -pulver etc. sorgen für eine ausgewogene Ernährung
mit allen nötigen Vitaminen, Mineralien, Aminosäuren, Kohlenhydraten, Fetten usw. Und schmecken tut es auch!
Ich ergänze nur im Winterhalbjahr mit D3 und K2 sowie B12.

Detlef

----------


## Optimist

*Vorsicht mit B12 - Literatur zum Thema*

Gestern habe ich vor zu viel B12 gewarnt. Nach genauerer Durchsicht meiner gesammelten Aufzeichnungen und weiterer zugänglicher Literaturstudien komme ich zu einem etwas ernüchternden Ergebnis. Ich war etwas voreilig.

Etliche Studien sind zu vage formuliert, die Ergebnisse sind verschieden interpretierbar. Oder was ist z. B. von einer neueren Studie zu halten die im ersten Jahr hohe Vit-B12-Spiegel mit erhöhten Krebsrisiko (u. a. Prostata) verbindet, im zweiten Jahr aber dieses erhöhte Risiko nicht mehr nachweisen kann.
Zu jeder Studie die vor B12 warnt gibt es eine andere die B12 für Krebspatienten empfiehlt. Und wenn man bei diesen "pro-B12-Studien" etwas tiefer schürft lassen sich ebenfalls Ungereimtheiten entdecken. 
Oder frei nach Goethes Faust: "mir wird bei all den Studien so dumm als ging mir ein Mühlrad im Kopf herum".
*Eine fundierte Aussage ob zu viel B12 bei Krebs eher nützt oder eher schadet lässt sich nur schwer treffen.*
Da sind Ärzte mit großen Fachwissen in Biochemie gefragt.

Statt "Vorsicht mit B12" hätte ich schreiben sollen "Vorsicht bei manchen Studien zu B12 und anderen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln".

Grüße vom Optimist

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, unterschiedliche Studien gab es schon immer.
Je nach Auftrageber, schlecht oder gut.
In der einen Studie ist Milch schlecht in einer anderen Studie ist sie gesund.
Irgendwie nun auch egal, weil ich meine Lebensweise sowieso nur geringfügig verändere.

Ich esse gerade einen großen Eisbecher mit Kirschlikör und zwei selbstgemachte Rumkugeln.
Meine ungeliebte Verwandtschaft ist danach immer besoffen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Vorher gab es zur Sättigung rohe Möhren, Tomaten und anderes was den Magen füllt,
damit ich später mein Eisbein vom Grill allein essen kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut jetzt muss ich schon einmal fragen in welcher Gegend legt man Eisbein auf den Grill. Ich kenne eigendlich nur eine schön knusprige Schweinshaxe oder ein Eisbein. Mir (Bayer) ist eine Haxe lieber.

----------


## Optimist

Da hab ich mich wohl falsch eingeloggt, wollte eigentlich ins PK-Forum und bin jetzt im Forum "Regionale Küche" gelandet. 

Optimist

----------


## Hartmut S

moin michi, das sieht dann so aus:
https://www.kabeleins.de/sosiehtsaus...in-fans-050142
ist das gleiche.

moin optimist, du bist hier schon richtig.
durch ein wenig humor lernen wir uns alle ein wenig besser kennen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Genau so sehe ich das auch mit dem Forum. Einpaar andere Gedanken schaden mit sicherheit nicht. Besonders Heute. Ich hab um 8.15 meinen nächsten Termin beim URO und ich hoffe das der PSA Wert in Ordnung ist. Blut abgegeben habe ich schon letzte Woche.

----------


## Hartmut S

naaa mitchi,
alles gut?  - PSA 0.07 ng/ml!
in zukunft: nicht verzagen, hartmut fragen  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hab schon wieder gefeiert. Eine Flasche Sekt wurde geköpft. PSA Wert <0,07 ng/ml, Ultraschall und auch Urin alles O.K.

----------


## Hartmut S

der chefkoch empfiehlt zur feier des tages ein gegrilltes Eisbein.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren, Tage, da hatte ich die PSA-Messung sogar vergessen.
Nun soll ich meinen PAS-Wert, auf Anordnung der UNI und meines Urologen, öfter messen lassen.
Das hatte ich in der Vergangenheit bereits machen lassen.
Mein aktueller PSA lag am 20.06.18 bei 3.69

Im PET wurde nicht viel gesehen.
Die Ärzte der UNI (sorry) sind einfach zu blöde, die grottenschlechten Bilder richtig auszuwerten.
Die Rechnung über 1.439 Euro habe ich dennoch erhalten.

2 kompetente Freunde hatten sich bei mir diese Bilder, der PSMA/PET-CT  angesehen.
Beide konnten nichts auffälliges entdecken.
Na ja, wenn sich nicht mal die Ärztin und der Arzt in der UNI einig sind . . . .

Egal, nun werde ich eine ADT /AHT, oder wie es heisst, demnächst beginnen.

Ich verfolge sehr viele Berichte aus unserem Forum.
Insbesondere die von Georg, Martin und die aus dem Basiswissen von Ralf.
Andreas seine Berichte verstehe ich weniger.

Wäre es ok, wenn ich die Anti-Hormonbehandlung mit ca. 7 oder 8 PSA beginne?
Reicht es?
Die Amis machen es ja erst ab PSA 10, oder mehr.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass ich ein Lebemann bin, und die Gesundheit im Punkte Essen, etwas vernachlässige.
Ich bin Raucher, und trinke gelegentlich Alkohol.
Ich bin immer noch Reisebusfahrer, und organisiere schöne Hochseeangelfahrten.
Auf Deutsch: Ich werde noch gebraucht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Kann ich diese AHT etwas später beginnen, ohne dass ich durch meine andere Lebensweise sterbe, wenn ich zu spät damit anfange?

Das ist meine Frage, die mir seit dem 20ten auf der Zunge brennt.
Brigitte ist schockiert, aber Ihre neue Küche ist fast fertig.

Sepp hatte mir geschrieben, fange nicht zu früh an mit der AHT.
Lieber Sepp, vielleicht hast du recht, aber ich wollte meine Eier noch behalten.
Wenn es sein muss, verzichte ich aber auch auf diese.
Eines ist sowieso zu dick.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

im Moment kann keiner gesichert sagen, bei welchem PSA Wert man mit ADT beginnen sollte. Es gibt eine TOAD Studie, die vor kurzem zeigte, dass man früh beginnen sollte. Deren Ergebnisse wurde jetzt mit einer gleichartigen Studie, ELAAT, zusammengerechnet und das Ergebnis war, dass früher Beginn und später Beginn zum gleichen Ergebnis kamen. 

Die 10 ng/ml kommen aus der südeuropäischen Studie von Silva und diese wurde von Prof. Schostak hier öfter herangezogen. Dies ist aber nur eine denkbare Möglichkeit, letztlich muss man selbst zusammen mit seinem Arzt eine Entscheidung "nach Gefühl" treffen. Ganz früher hat man mit Hormontherapie begonnen, wenn die Knochenmetastasen anfingen zu schmerzen. Das halte ich für viel zu spät.

Du könntest auch mit Bicalutmid 150 mg anfangen und die Dosis auf 50 mg reduzieren solange der PSA Wert nicht steigt. Oder Dutasterid, obwohl viele meinen, dies würde den PSA Wert senken ohne wirklich etwas gegen den Tumor zu unternehmen. Ich meine, ein sinkender PSA Wert deutet schon eine reduzierte Tumoraktivität an.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Brigitte ist schockiert, aber Ihre neue Küche ist fast fertig.


Ahoi Hartmut

Ob früher oder später Beginn ist ebenso unklar, wie die Frage, 
ob man einen ADT-Unterbruch bei 4 oder 10 oder gar bei 20ng/ml 
beenden solle. 
Ich selbst hab die erste Spritze gleich nach Vorliegen der reichlich
hoffnungsarmen Histologie bekommen, und zwar aufgrund der
Empfehlung des USZ-Tumorboards, dem mein Urologe den Fall
vorgetragen hatte (vor 8 Jahren, da war wohl einiges anders).

Eine ADT ist für die meisten nicht wirklich schlimm, aber Du kennst
den Unterschied zwischen Ochs und Stier? So ähnlich ist das.

Ich hab nicht die Grundlagen um einen Beginn erst bei 10ng/ml PSA
oder mehr zu empfehlen, aber über eine weitere PSA-Verdoppelungs-
zeit von gut 110 Tagen könnte man nachdenken, z.B. um im Spät-
sommer nocheinmal als 'feuriger' Stier nach Alacant zu reisen. Auch 
später liessen sich Unterbrechungen und z.B. Reisen zusammen planen: 

Den letzten ADT-Termin etwa 6 Wochen vor der Reise ohne
Spritze verstreichen lassen. So hab ich es geschafft, den 4000er
Djebel Toubkal im Atlas zu erklimmen. Gleich danach gab es wieder
eine Spritze, und es ging wieder weiter mit sanftem "Muuhh", statt
mächtigem "Boaah". Naja, so ähnlich halt.

Es ist gut, dass Brigitte eine neue Küche hat in eurem angenehmen
Haus. Ochsen vergnügen sich weniger im Kampf und sonstwie
körperlich, als Stiere. Dafür fressen die liebend gerne!


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad



Mit einem Auge guck ich das Spiel Rot gegen Grün.
Es dauerte ein ganzes Zeitchen, bis ich rausfand, dass es die
deutsche Mannschaft ist, die in grünen Muslim-Hemdchen spielt.
Egal, die 1. Hälfte ist eh 0:0 ...

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

mein fester Wille war, mit PSA 10, oder später mit der ADT anzufangen. Als ich dann aber innerhalb von 3 Monaten einen Anstieg von 5 auf 10 verzeichnen musste, bin ich damit angefangen. Da war die Luft irgendwie raus. Das eine Jahr mit Bicalutamid würde ich mit heutigem Wissen weglassen. Aber es gibt hier im Forum auch positive Beispiele.

Mein Rat: Warte bis 10, wenn der Anstieg moderat verlaufen sollte. Übrigens: Den Personenbeförderungsschein habe ich auch und Bus fahren geht noch :-).  

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

@Werner,
Du hattest also eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 90 Tagen.
Hartmut hat derzeit eine PSA-VZ von 110 Tagen, also drei Wochen länger.
Ist das nun "moderat", oder sollte "da die Luft irgendwie raus" sein?
Konrad


PS: War ja nicht so toll, was die 'Grünen' gestern geboten hatten.
Nun bleibt uns mehr davon erspart, und der Jogi kann stattdessen
Kanzler werden.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad, Georg und Werner,

Georg, lieben Dank. dass du die Links noch einmal bei mir eingestellt hast.
Ich nehme diese beiden Studien mit zum Urologen, Prof. Seif.
Der Besprechungstermin ist am 12.07.

Ahoi lieber Konrad,




> _Ob früher oder später Beginn ist ebenso unklar, wie die Frage, 
> ob man einen ADT-Unterbruch bei 4 oder 10 oder gar bei 20ng/ml 
> beenden solle._


Ja, so ähnlich hat es Georg geschrieben.





> _Eine ADT ist für die meisten nicht wirklich schlimm, aber Du kennst
> den Unterschied zwischen Ochs und Stier? So ähnlich ist das._


Brigitte ist Stier, also alles gut?!
Sie futtert sehr wenig (spart Kohle), und ist schlank. :L&auml;cheln: 




> _Den letzten ADT-Termin etwa 6 Wochen vor der Reise ohne
> Spritze verstreichen lassen. So hab ich es geschafft, den 4000er
> Djebel Toubkal im Atlas zu erklimmen. Gleich danach gab es wieder
> eine Spritze, und es ging wieder weiter mit sanftem "Muuhh", statt. . ._


Das macht mir aber trotzdem Mut!

Das letzte möchte ich nicht als Zitat rein stellen.
Nur soviel, ja, ich futtere auch gerne.
Das im Februar 2017 verlorene Gewicht, von ca. 8-10 Kg habe ich nicht wiedergefunden.
Heute gibt es Wurstsalat nach dem Schweizer Rezept von Vincent Klink

Lieber Werner, alter Busfahrerkollege,
mein Lappen läuft in 2 Jahren aus.
Ob ich den noch einmal 5 Jahre verlängern kann, weiss ich nicht.
Die haben ja die Anforderungen neu festgesetzt. Ob da meine Fahrpraxis, trotz der goldenen Nadel noch ausreicht?

Wir fragen dann trotzdem mal nach, ob es Sinn macht, statt der Spritze erst einmal für einige Monate  nur 150 mg Bicalutamid einzunehmen, um zu sehen, wie sich der PSA Verlauf entwickelt.

Gruss
hartmut und brigitte

BTM:
Jetzt sind wir raus aus der WM!
Nun kommen bestimmt wieder alle Fußball-Fans zurück ins Forum.
(Irgendwie seit einigen Jahren wichtiger, als alles Andere!)
Früher war ich selbst ein großer Fußball-Fan.
Ich war sogar  in der Mannschaft von Hapag Lloyd.
Daher hatten wir immer gegen die Hamburg-Süd Reederei (Dr. Oetker) gewonnen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wir hatten in Brasilien, Venezuela und Mexico gespielt, wie die Weltmeister. (*I*)

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,
hier mal ein kleines Update von mir:

Nichts ist wie es scheint.
Meine Klage gegenüber der GKV wurde, aufgrund der neuen PET  erweitert.
Das kann dauern.

Gestern musste ich auf Wunsch meiner Richterin, zu einem Gutachter in die UNI Lübeck fahren.
Ob meine Richterin wusste, dass mich (online) dort alle kennen, weil ich für die Kieler Uni gelegentlich mal das Forum besuche, und Fördermitglied bin. *g*

Es geht eigentlich gar nicht um das blöde Geld.
Eher um das Prinzip, und darum, dass andere Betroffene davon profitieren.
Wer weiß, ob ich diese Fantasie, die in meinem Gehirn verweilt, erfolgversprechend zu Ende führen kann.
Brigitte und ich, setzen uns ja seit vielen Jahren für Behinderte ein.
Wir sind ja vom Gericht bestellte Betreuer.
Da gibt es so vieles positives zu vermelden, was wir beide zusammen, in den letzten Jahren  durch gerichtliche Entscheidungen  bewirken konnten.

Lieber Uwe, ich habe gesehen, dass nun bei dir doch noch etwas entdeckt wurde, und dass dein PSA, nach einer IMRT gesunken ist. Das freut uns!
*Sind die nun besser in Hamburg?*

In Kiel war alles so ein bissel verschwommen.
Auch die Ärzte und Röntgenologen waren mir in Ihrer Aussage, für mich,  zu unsicher.
Trotzdem erhielt ich eine Rechnung über knapp 1.900 Euronen, mit der Bitte es meiner Versicherung zu überreichen.
Leider hatte ich nicht das passende Tablett zur Übergabe zur Verfügung.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Nachdem Brigitte es klären konnte, musste ich danach um die 1.480 Euro zahlen.

Auch wenn ich nun etwas euphorisch wirke, ist alles offen auf Gericht.
Ich könnte auch zum Kasper degradiert werden.

Die beiden PETs sind nun erst einmal bezahlt.
Gerne würde ich schreiben, Schnee von gestern.
Ich ziehe es durch . . . . .
Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung zahlt sowieso erst, wenn es zu einer Verhandlung kommt.
Vorkasse: 650,00.  - Schwer verdiente Kohle!

Gruss
Hartmut

BTM: Heute war ich 3.5 Stunden  bei meinem Zahnarzt.
Es wird eine weitere Brücke gelegt.
Wir wollten es in 2 Sitzungen machen, da ich nicht weiss, wie alt ich noch werde.
Nun kommt doch noch ein smiley  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## uwes2403

> Lieber Uwe, ich habe gesehen, dass nun bei dir doch noch etwas entdeckt wurde, und dass dein PSA, nach einer IMRT gesunken ist. Das freut uns!
> *Sind die nun besser in Hamburg?*
> 
> In Kiel war alles so ein bissel verschwommen.
> Auch die Ärzte und Röntgenologen waren mir in Ihrer Aussage, für mich,  zu unsicher.
> Trotzdem erhielt ich eine Rechnung über knapp 1.900 Euronen, mit der Bitte es meiner Versicherung zu überreichen.
> Leider hatte ich nicht das passende Tablett zur Übergabe zur Verfügung. 
> Nachdem Brigitte es klären konnte, musste ich danach um die 1.480 Euro zahlen.


Moin Hartmut,

ob die besser sind, als in Kiel, kann ich nicht bewerten. 

Ich kann nur meinen Eindruck wiedergeben, dass sich der Radiologe (PET CT Zentrum Mörkenstrasse) mit der Befundung des PSMA PET CT viel Mühe gemacht hat, 
indem er nicht nur auf die leuchtenden Bereiche einging, sondern auch das CT als solches parallel auf suspekte Bereiche, die aber keine Traceraufnahme zeigten, untersucht hat.
Und das nicht nur diesmal, sondern auch vor zwei Jahren schon. Im Gegensatz zu einem anderen Institut in HH, wo die Befundung imho eher oberflächlich ablief.

Ja, der PSA hat nach Bestrahlung (auch in HH) schon einen ordentlichen Satz nach unten gemacht....demnach waren wohl 1.) die Befunde richtig und 2.) haben auch die Strahlendocs und Physiker bei dr Planung einen guten Job gemacht.

Was die Kosten in Kiel anbelangt ist mir lebhaft in Erinnerung geblieben, dass 2015 telefonisch von 1800 Euro die Rede war, um dann 2800 in Rechnung zu stellen. Das macht ein Hanseat nicht und könnte ich mir in meiner Tätigkeit auch nicht leisten :-)
Glücklichweise hat meine KK den Betrag nach mehreren Schriftwechseln mit den Kielern dann fast komplett übernommen - einen Selbstzahler trifft so eine Differenz u.U. hart.

Schon interessant, dass es offenbar auch für 1500 möglich ist - soviel kleiner und leichter wirst Du ja nicht sein :-)

Alles Gute weiterhin.

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Neue Erkenntnisse der UNI Kiel in der Prostata-Logenbestrahlung nach RPE?

Moin Uwe,




> Schon interessant, dass es offenbar auch für 1500 möglich ist - soviel kleiner und leichter wirst Du ja nicht sein :-)


Nein, zumal ich ja fast 10 Kg zum Vor-Rechnungsjahr abgenommen habe. *g*
Damals bekam ich die Rechnung direkt von der UNI. Dieses Mal von einer Abrechnungsfirma.
Knapp 1.500 Euro ist ja gut angelegtes Geld, wenn das Leben dadurch verlängert werden könnte.
Leider konnte ich aber über die Aussage von Prof. Dunst im Internet nichts finden.

Es ging um dieses Gespräch:
Am Ende hatte ich mit Prof. Dunst gesprochen, und ihm gesagt, dass eine Prostatalogenbestrahlung bei ca. 3.0 keinen Erfolg hätte.
Prof. Dunst aus der UNI Kiel sagte wörtlich: Es gibt da neue Erkenntnisse!
 
Vielleicht hat irgendjemand aus dem Forum davon gehört?
Bisher niemand. (ich hatte ja bereits darüber berichtet).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

die Prostataloge wird allgemein mit ca. 40 Sitzungen und 1,8 bzw 2,0 Gy bestrahlt. Man hat jetzt festgestellt, dass man auch "hypofractionated" bestrahlen kann, mit 3,0 Gy. Das ergibt nur halb so viele Sitzungen bei gleichem Ergebnis. In welchem Umfang dies in Deutschland schon gemacht wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch die SBRT Bestrahlung mit noch höheren Dosen.

Georg

Eine Übersicht hier:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5366169/

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Georg,

danke für deine Hilfe!

Gut zu wissen, dass daran geforscht wird, wie die Bestrahlungstherapie verkürzt werden kann.
Leider sind in der Übersicht keine PSA Angaben enthalten, oder ich habe diese überlesen.

Ich möchte die Frage einmal andersrum stellen:
Bis zu welchen PSA Wert ist eine Prostatalogenbestrahlung erfolgreich/sinnvoll?

In unserem Basiswissen, und auch in anderen Lektüren ist ein Wert von 0.2 bis 0.5 ng/ml angegeben.
Die UNI Klinik wollte bei meinem PSA Wert (von ca. 3.5) die Loge bestrahlen.
Daher meine Frage, ob das Sinn macht.

Ich hatte es erst einmal abgelehnt, kann mich aber jederzeit wieder melden.
Prof. Dunst meinte, es gebe dahingehend neue Erkenntnisse.
Einen Nachweis darüber habe ich nicht erhalten.

Anfangs wurde mir ja eine experimentelle  Brachytherapie empfohlen.
(OP-Nadeln rein  Bestrahlung - OP-Nadeln raus)
Die ist vom Tisch.
Nachdem meine L-Knoten OP, und die nachfolgende Bestrahlung nicht so sehr erfolgreich waren, sehe ich das weitere Vorgehen natürlich ein wenig skeptisch.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

> ... mit ca. 40 Sitzungen und 1,8 bzw 2,0 Gy...


Georg,
ist Dir bekannt, dass es sich bei Hartmut um eine Salvage Bestrahlung handeln würde? Sind da nicht 80Gy etwas viel?

----------


## Georg_

Andi,

ich hatte gedacht, die Frage ist allgemein in Bezug auf eine Primärbestrahlung gestellt auf Grund einer Diskussion mit Prof. Dunst. Hartmut hat ja schon eine Salvage Bestrahlung bekommen, da kann man keine zweite IMRT Bestrahlung auf die Prostataloge machen. Nicht mit normalen Dosen oder "hypofractionated". Was die Dosis angeht wird sich Prof. Dunst sowieso nicht an meine Empfehlungen halten  :L&auml;cheln: . 

Man kann nur gezielt mit CyberKnife oder Brachytherapie nochmal nachbestrahlen. CyberKnife hatte Prof. Dunst ja schon mal angesprochen.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich glaube(!) bei der L-Knoten OP hat man recht viele befallene Lymphknoten gefunden. Da man natürlich nicht alle Lymphknoten entfernt hat, ging man davon aus, dass da "noch mehr sein werden". Daher hat man die Bestrahlung empfohlen. Dies beruht auf einer logischen Überlegung und nicht statistischen Auswertungen großer Patientengruppen. Man kann nicht einfach sagen, dass die Bestrahlung keinen Sinn gemacht hat. 

Der Bereich von 0,2 bis 0,5 gilt für eine Salvage-Bestrahlung nach Prostataoperation, nicht einer L-Knoten OP. Nach Prostataoperation hat man statistisch die besten Ergebnisse in diesem Bereich ermittelt. Diese Patienten dürften aber meist keine befallenen Lymphknoten gehabt haben, denn diese wurden in aller Regel nicht bestrahlt. Man kann das also nicht auf Deine Situation übertragen.

Ich glaube es bleibt Dir nicht übrig als irgendwann mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen oder eine PSMA Therapie in Bad Berka zu versuchen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Georg, lieber Andreas,

alles so weit richtig,
aber ich hatte eine Salvage Bestrahlung bekommen, *noch keine Prostatalogen Bestrahlung.*
Daher wäre diese im nachhinein möglich, wenn meiner Meinung nach, der PSA nicht so hoch wäre.




> Was die Dosis angeht wird sich Prof. Dunst sowieso nicht an meine Empfehlungen halten


Doch Georg, ich habe das Gefühl, das Prof. Dunst sehr wohl auf die Argumente seiner Patienten eingeht. Vielleicht sogar zu sehr. *g*

Eine PSMA Therapie möchte ich mir für später aufheben.
Zuvor müsste ich dann wohl eine Hormontherapie, wenn möglich mit Pausen,  beginnen.

Mein Urologe, Prof. Seif, meinte, die währe bei mir Nebenwirkungsarm.
Ich glaube, er wollte Brigitte (das Gespräch hatte er mit Ihr geführt) nur beruhigen, damit er ein guter Arzt bleibt.
Aber egal, wir verstehen uns sehr gut.
Er hatte mir von der umstrittene Bestrahlungstherapie abgeraten, obwohl er es ggf. selber gemacht hätte Prof. Seif ist ja ein guter Chirurg..
Er besteht darauf, dass ich alles mit ihm vorher abspreche, auch wenn die UNI es mit mir gut meint. Das mache ich natürlich seit einiger Zeit.

Eine andere Frage:
Könnte ich auch erst einmal für 3 Monate Bicalutamid solo nehmen, um zu sehen, ob sich beim PSA- Verlauf etwas tut?
Das wollte ich beim nächsten Termin mit meinem Urologen besprechen, das dauert aber noch.
Welche Chance habe ich, dass er ja sagt?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

normalerweise ist eine Salvage Bestrahlung in jedem Fall eine Prostatalogenbestrahlung. Manchmal werden zusätzlich die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt. 
Da solltest Du mit Prof. Dunst sprechen, ob er wirklich die Prostataloge nicht bestrahlt hat. Im Moment kann ich mir das schwer vorstellen. Ich habe vor kurzem von Prof. Wiegel gehört, dass man nach einer Prostatalogenbestrahlung nicht separat die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlen sollte. Die Bestrahlungsbereiche würden sich zu stark überlappen. Dies wird auch umgekehrt gelten.

Wenn die Alternative ist: keine ADT oder Bicalutamid, sollte der Arzt Bicalutamid 150 mg zustimmen, da dies auch leitliniengerecht ist. Die Urologen, die ich darauf angesprochen habe, machten allerdings große Augen. Den Fall hatten sie wohl noch nicht. Ich habe letztlich dann doch keine ADT gemacht.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wenn die Alternative ist: keine ADT oder Bicalutamid, sollte der Arzt Bicalutamid 150 mg zustimmen, da dies auch leitliniengerecht ist. Die Urologen, die ich darauf angesprochen habe, machten allerdings große Augen. Den Fall hatten sie wohl noch nicht. Ich habe letztlich dann doch keine ADT gemacht.


Danke Georg, die Antwort wollte ich hören.
Damit hätte ich eine Chance, dass er zustimmt.
Ich würde es gerne in Tablettenform versuchen . . . .




> normalerweise ist eine Salvage Bestrahlung in jedem Fall eine Prostatalogenbestrahlung.


Hier habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, weil ich mich weniger mit den lateinischen Begriffen befasse.

Es war eine L-Knoten Bestrahlung inklusive Bestrahlung der Abflusswege, oder wie dass heißt!? **
*Keine Bestrahlung der Loge!

*Eigentlich steht auch alles in
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626

Gruss
hartmut

Nachtrag:
** Da Vinci roboterassistierte Salvage retroperitoneale, paraortale und pelvine Lymphadenektomie

----------


## Reinhold2

Mit Grausen erinnere ich mich an den einen Monat mit 150 mg Bicalutamid. Der Schweiß 
rann mir den Rücken runter, meine Frau musste mir viermal die Nacht das Bett neu beziehen.
Hoffentlich nie wieder!
R.

----------


## tritus59

*Lieber Hartmut,
*Da kommt sogar der Laie nicht mehr draus. Aber ich vermute was Du schreiben wolltest aufgrund der Angaben in myprostate:
_"Da Vinci roboterassistierte Salvage retroperitoneale, paraortale und pelvine Lymphadenektomie"_  war am 22.02.2017

Danach steht nur nur am Schluss Deines Berichts:
_"Im Kontex des Nachweises eines Lymphknoten- und gefässbefalles empfehlen wir die Durchführung einer adjuvanten perkutanen Radiato der Lymphabflusswege bis nach paraaortal"

_Diese wurde dann mittels IMRT ca. im Juli 2017 durchgeführt, was den PSA Verlauf auch erklärt. Deine Strahlenärzte wollten wohl nur die Lymphknoten bestrahlen, weil die Prostata Loge im Pet nichts anzeigte (bei PSA von ca. 2). Warum man jetzt bei PSA 3.7 doch die Prostata Loge zu bestrahlen in Betracht zieht, obwohl man im Pet nichts eindeutiges sieht, wissen dann wohl nur noch die Experten.

Tritus

----------


## adam 60

hallo mal,
hartmut hatte nach OP der prostata im september 2013 einen nadir von 0,245 PSA/ng/ml.
dann wieder langsam steigende werte.
warum hat man denn keine logenbestrahlung durchgeführt im november oder dezember 2013.
aber das ist jetzt auch schnee von gestern.
wäre aber von interesse für andere
gruss
adam

----------


## adam 60

nochmal ein hinweis,
ich hatte nach op 2009 einen nadir von 0,22 PSA ng/ml ,logenbestrahlung wurde dann durchgefüht bei PSA 0,44 ng/ml.
da sieht man halt nix im PET. es hat aber nochmal einen rückgang auf den nadir von 0,13 gebracht.
was mir dann eine theraphiefreie zeit von 2,5 jahren gebracht hat.
soviel zur blindbestrahlung der prostataloge
gruss
adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Postings, insbesondere an Tritus, der meine History noch einmal entschlüsselt hat.

Lieber Adam, wir hatten uns damals entschlossen, die Loge nicht zu bestrahlen, weil mein Arzt, und andere Ärzte, aufgrund meines PSA Verlaufes eher auf L-Knoten getippt hatten.
Das hat mir 4 Jahre Therapiefreiheit gebracht.
Auch jetzt sind wir der Meinung,  nach Durchsicht der PET-Bilder, dass in der Loge nichts sei.
Ausschließen lässt es sich aber natürlich nie, so mein Urologe, der mich 2013 operierte.
(pT3b L0 V0 R0 / pN0 (0/4) G3)

Gruss
Hartmut

_Wenn Betriebssysteme so sicher wären, wie die Gedankenverschlüsselung einer Frau, 
wäre jede Art von Firewall überflüssig! 
_

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

Du hast ja jetzt einen PSA Wert von 3,69 und man kann auf einem PSMA PET/CT nichts erkennen. Also entweder hat der Radiologe etwas übersehen, oder es sind sehr viele kleine Metastasen da, die noch nicht sichtbar sind, oder Du hast PSMA negative Tumorherde. Die PSMA negativen Tumorherde könnte man mit einem Cholin PET/CT versuchen zu erkennen. Dies könnte von der Kasse bezahlt werden, da dies ein älteres Verfahren ist. Im Fall von vielen kleinen Metastasen würde ich, entgegen meiner allgemeinen Auffassung, zu einem frühen Beginn der ADT raten. Die ADT kann diese kleinen Metastasen zurückdrängen und einige wahrscheinlich beseitigen. Nach 9 Monaten würde ich bis auf weiteres eine ADT-Pause einlegen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

hallo noch mal,
man sagt ja eine logenbestrahlung sollte wenn möglich vor PSA 0,5 durchgeführt werden,
gibt es denn fälle wo das dann auch bei höhern werten gemacht wurde ?
wäre das denn jetzt zu spät bei dir,PSA 3,6 ?
ein versuch vieleicht,oder wären die nachteile ,(darmprobleme,nervschädigung) zu gross.
also ich habs gut weggesteckt.
die ADT ist auch nicht ohne und kommt noch früh genug.
gruss
adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

das glaube ich weniger.  Es wurden ja einige positive Knoten entdeckt.
Ich denke eher, das war die Spitze des Eisbergs.
Hier noch mal der Auszug aus dem Bericht vom 01.03.17

Diagnose
_1. Vier tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/4; präaortal) 
2. Maximal 5 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms in einem Lymphknoten ohne kapselüberschreitendes Tumorwachstum. Lymphanginvasion (1/1; Communis rechts). 
3. Maximal 2 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms in einem von vier Lymphknoten ohne kapselüberschreitendes Tumorwachstum (1/4; A Iliaca externa rechts). 
4. Ein tumorfreier Lymphknoten (0/1; obturatorisch rechts). 
5. Maximal 35 mm mit kapselüberschreitendem Tumorwachstum (1/1; A. Iliaca interna rechts) 
6. Maximal 4 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms in einem von zwei Lymphknoten (1/2; Marsille-Dreiecks rechts). 
7. Tumorfreies Fett-/Bindegewebe (sacral rechts). 
8. Drei tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/3; Iliaca externa links). 
9. Ein tumorfreier Lymphknoten (0/1; A. Iliaca communis links). 
10. Maximal 7 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms mit kapselüberschreitendem Wuchsmuster in zwei Lymphknoten (2/2; A. Iliaca interna links). 
11. Drei tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/3; Marsille-Dreieck links). 
12. Ein tumorfreier Lymphknoten (0/1; obturatorisch links)_

Hier auch noch mal der PET Bericht v. 13.05.18
Der PSA betrug bei Untersuchung etwas über 2.0  
http://up.picr.de/32685600xs.pdf

http://up.picr.de/32685601sz.pdf

Die Radiologin sagte am Untersuchungstag, dass sie ein paar kleine Punkte (leichte Anreicherungen) an den L-Knoten gesichtet hätte, die in der 2. Aufnahme aber nicht mehr auffindbar waren. In der Loge sah sie gar nichts.
Die Radiologin ist meiner Meinung nach, sehr kompetent.
Sie behandelt seit 10 Jahren Brigittes Schilddrüsenkrebs mit erfolg.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> das glaube ich weniger.  Es wurden ja einige positive Knoten entdeckt.
> Ich denke eher, das war die Spitze des Eisbergs.
> Hier noch mal der Auszug aus dem Bericht vom 01.03.17
> 
> Diagnose
> _1. Vier tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/4; präaortal) 
> 2. Maximal 5 mm große Lymphknotenmetastase eines Prostatakarzinoms in einem Lymphknoten ohne kapselüberschreitendes Tumorwachstum. Lymphanginvasion (1/1; Communis rechts). 
> ...



Auch aus diesem PsmaPet liessen sich etwa 100 Knoten rauslesen.
Eine dümmliche Fleissaufgabe! wenn man sich einfachmal vergegenwärtigt, 
dass das Bild ganz einfach anzeigt, was alles therapiert würde mit einer PSMAbasiertenRLT, zB mit 177 Lutetium.
Auch die Loge und die Lymphabflusswege kommen  präzise dort dran wo was sitzt
Das Stichwort heisst Theranostik: 
Was man sieht wird exakt bestrahlt
Man vergleiche in Anhang [5] das linke Bild vor und das mittlere Nach einer PSMA RLT.
Beachte die Knötchen am Schlüsselbein :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: as kann so kein Chirurg und kein Cyberknife!

----------


## Hvielemi

Tut mir leid, lieber Hartmut
mein letzter Beitrag war wohl noch etwas kraus.

Grüss Brigitte

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

Du hattest zu Deinem letzten PSMA PET/CT geschrieben:  Im PET wurde nicht viel gesehen. (#846) und In Kiel war alles so ein bissel verschwommen. Auch die Ärzte und Röntgenologen waren mir in Ihrer Aussage, für mich, zu unsicher.  (#852) Daher hatte ich verstanden, dass im PSMA PET/CT nichts sicher erkannt wurde.

Im Befund wird jetzt aber ein Lokalrezidiv in der Prostataloge erwähnt: Kräftig umschrieben in der Prostataloge.... Wenn dies so deutlich erkennbar ist, so kann dies durchaus für den Anstieg des PSA Wertes verantwortlich sein.

Man nimmt allgemein an, dass neben den sichtbaren Metastasen noch viele kleine Mikrometastasen vorhanden sind  also die Spitze des Eisbergs. Das ist allerdings eine reine Vermutung, beweisen kann das im konkreten Fall natürlich keiner. Man kann die Mikrometastasen ja nicht zählen. Es kann auch ein ganz schroffer und steiler Eisberg sein mit relativ wenigen Mikrometastasen. Ganz vereinzelt sind die sichtbaren Metastasen wirklich die einzigen Metastasen, zumindest wachsen keine weiteren Metastasen zu sichtbarer Größe nach. Es ist eben bei jedem unterschiedlich.

Meist wird man auf Grund eines PSMA PET/CTs überlegen, welche Möglichkeiten man neben Hormontherapie hat.

Ich würde mit Prof. Dunst einen Termin machen und besprechen, was er für mich tun kann. Eine IMRT Bestrahlung der Prostataloge kann durch die Überlappung mit der zuvor durchgeführten Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege schwierig sein. Da er aber die Bestrahlungspläne hat, kann er dies wahrscheinlich durchführen. Ob die IMRT Dosis ausreichend ist, um ein Rezidiv mit 3,69 zu kontrollieren, kannst Du ja auch fragen.
Eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung des Rezidivs ist auch nicht einfach, durch Blasenfüllung und Darm bewegt sich das Rezidiv relativ viel für eine gezielte Bestrahlung. Goldmarker, wie bei einer Primärbestrahlung, wird man nicht einsetzen können. 
Möglich ist auch eine HDR-Brachytherapie. Da werden keine Seeds gesetzt. Dies wird, glaube ich, u.a. in Kiel und in der Martini-Klinik angeboten.

Bei der von Konrad angesprochenen PSMA Therapie sehe ich im Moment folgende Schwierigkeiten:

- als ich mich selbst danach erkundigt habe, war die erste Frage: haben Sie denn schon eine Chemotherapie gemacht? Sonst können wir Sie entsprechend der DGN Empfehlung nicht behandeln. In Bad Berka werden aber Studien gemacht, die PSMA Therapie früher einzusetzen. Daher mein Hinweis auf Bad Berka.
Die Ärzte sind vielfach bereit, dem Patienten zu bescheinigen, dass dieser keine Chemo verträgt um damit die PSMA Therapie ohne Chemo zu ermöglichen. Aber ohne vorherige Hormontherapie und Abiraterone wird es schwierig eine PSMA Therapie zu bekommen. Diese wird ja im Moment als letztes Mittel betrachtet und nur im Rahmen von wenigen Studien früher eingesetzt.

- Konrad hat uns erklärt, dass man die PSMA Therapie erst dann einsetzen sollte, wenn die Tumorherde groß genug sind und man sie gut im PSMA PET/CT sehen kann. Dann wäre die Wirkung der PSMA Therapie groß genug um die Nebenwirkungen in Kauf zu nehmen. Nur das, was man auf einem PSMA PET/CT sieht, kann auch mit einer PSMA Therapie bestrahlt werden. Bei Dir ist aber bis auf das Rezidiv in der Prostataloge nichts zu sehen.


Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Du hattest zu Deinem letzten PSMA PET/CT geschrieben: Im PET wurde nicht viel gesehen. (#846) und In Kiel war alles so ein bissel verschwommen. Auch die Ärzte und Röntgenologen waren mir in Ihrer Aussage, für mich, zu unsicher.  (#852) Daher hatte ich verstanden, dass im PSMA PET/CT nichts sicher erkannt wurde.
> 
> Im Befund wird jetzt aber ein Lokalrezidiv in der Prostataloge erwähnt: Kräftig umschrieben in der Prostataloge.... Wenn dies so deutlich erkennbar ist, so kann dies durchaus für den Anstieg des PSA Wertes verantwortlich sein.


Lieber Georg, das hast du vollkommen richtig erkannt.
Das Kuriose daran ist, dass meine Röntgenologin, die die PET-Untersuchung durchführte, keine großen Auffälligkeiten entdeckt hatte.
Die sehr kleinen Auffälligkeiten waren nach der 2. Kontrollaufnahme völlig weg.

Über den späteren PET-Bericht war ich ja selbst erstaunt, deshalb wurde ja noch eine MRT gemacht. Das Ergebnis war negativ.




> Ich würde mit Prof. Dunst einen Termin machen und besprechen, was er für mich tun kann. Eine IMRT Bestrahlung der Prostataloge kann durch die Überlappung mit der zuvor durchgeführten Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege schwierig sein.


Wir hatten danach  bereits 2 Gespräche.
Prof. Dunst und sein Assistenzarzt hatten sich, aufgrund meiner Bedenken,  auch noch einmal die PET Bilder angesehen.
Eine Aussage gab es dazu nicht.
Ich hatte allerdings den Eindruck, dass sich im Zimmer eine Rauchwolke bildete.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Prof. Dunst wollte eine IMRT-Logenbestrahlung durchführen.
Sie sehen da keine Probleme, weil diese noch nicht bestrahlt wurde.
Ich hatte es abgelehnt, da mir beim PSA von ca. 3.5 keine Erfolgsaussichten errechnet werden konnten.
Es hieß nur, da gibt es neue Erkenntnisse.
Welche, hat mir niemand sagen können.

Lieber Konrad, bis zum Urlaub solltest du dich schonen.
Danach freut sich der grübelnde Hartmut wieder auf deine unverzichtbare Hilfe!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

vielleicht aktualisierst Du Deinen Bericht auf myprostate.eu. Der letzte Stand ist vom 22.02.2017. Irgendwie bekomme ich hier nur nach und nach Informationen.

Letztlich ist der schriftliche Bericht einer PSMA PET/CT maßgeblich. Der entsprechend ausgebildete Radiologe/-in sollte sich mindestens 30 Minuten mit den Bildern beschäftigen, so mein Kenntnisstand. Die anderen Ärzte sehen sich im Patientengespräch die Bilder vergleichsweise kurz an und können diese dabei nicht so gründlich untersuchen. Auf der Patienten-CD sind meist auch nur ein Teil der gemachten Bilder drauf.

Der erwartete Erfolg einer Bestrahlung nach Prostataoperation bei einem PSA Wert von 0,2 bis 0,5 sind ein Rückgang und fünf Jahre ohne Anstieg des PSA Wertes und in vielen Fällen noch viel länger. Dies kannst Du jetzt nicht erwarten. Der PSA Wert sollte nach der Bestrahlung wieder zurückgehen und erst in einem, vielleicht auch erst zwei Jahren wieder ansteigen. Ob dieses Ergebnis 40 Bestrahlungssitzungen wert ist muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich würde SBRT oder HDR-Brachytherapie wählen, da ist man in einer Woche fertig. Prof. Dunst macht selbst wahrscheinlich nur IMRT Bestrahlung und kann zu den anderen Verfahren wenig sagen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Georg dasss Du mir hilfst. Es ist mir einfach nochzu komplex,
um zur PRLT hlfreiches zu schreiben.
Im September gibt es dann den Zweitschlag mit Actinium,
um nachwachsende Micrometastasen zu eliminieren,
mit dem neuen Schutz vor NW

Hartmut: drück dich irgendwie um die Chemo, das ist reine Schikaneund tutnicht gut
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut: drück dich irgendwie um die Chemo, das ist reine Schikane und tut nicht gut
> Konrad


Ich werde nichts Unüberlegtes tun, ohne es hier im Forum, oder mit meiner SHG besprochen zu haben.
Wenn ich gleich nach meiner RPE 2014 den Rat meines Urologen befolgt hätte, Bicalutamid einzunehmen, wäre die Chance einer demnächst beginnenden Antihormonbehandlung wohl nicht mehr gegeben.
Gut, dass es noch andere Meinungen zu dieser Erkrankung gibt.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mich noch einmal für die Zeit, die für mich bisher aufgewendet wurde,  bei allen bedanken.




> Letztlich ist der schriftliche Bericht einer PSMA PET/CT maßgeblich. Der entsprechend ausgebildete Radiologe/-in sollte sich mindestens 30 Minuten mit den Bildern beschäftigen, so mein Kenntnisstand. Die anderen Ärzte sehen sich im Patientengespräch die Bilder vergleichsweise kurz an und können diese dabei nicht so gründlich untersuchen. Auf der Patienten-CD sind meist auch nur ein Teil der gemachten Bilder drauf.


 Soweit hatte ich nicht gedacht, weil der Ablauf mir nicht bekannt war.




> Der erwartete Erfolg einer Bestrahlung nach Prostataoperation bei einem PSA Wert von 0,2 bis 0,5 sind ein Rückgang und fünf Jahre ohne Anstieg des PSA Wertes und in vielen Fällen noch viel länger. Dies kannst Du jetzt nicht erwarten. Der PSA Wert sollte nach der Bestrahlung wieder zurückgehen und erst in einem, vielleicht auch erst zwei Jahren wieder ansteigen. Ob dieses Ergebnis 40 Bestrahlungssitzungen wert ist muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. *Ich würde SBRT oder HDR-Brachytherapie wählen, da ist man in einer Woche fertig. Prof. Dunst macht selbst wahrscheinlich nur IMRT Bestrahlung und kann zu den anderen Verfahren wenig sagen.*


 SBRT ist dem Professor bekannt. Das Zentrum arbeitet eng mit einer anderen Klinik in Güstrow zusammen, die Cyberknife  durchführen.
Vielleicht bezahlt es ja aufgrund der Umstände meine GKV nach einer aussagekräftigen Begründung.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

die Brachytherapie ist in der Leitlinie und sollte von der gesetzl. Krankenkasse übernommen werden. SBRT muss nicht CyberKnife sein, es gibt auch Maschinen von Varian, die mit SBRT ausgerüstet werden können. Da dauert die Bestrahlung auch nur 15 Minuten.

Hier in Hamburg und steht so ein Gerät und angeblich werden die Kosten von der gesetzl. Krankenkasse übernommen. Auch hier am UKE steht eins (Reiter Leistungsspektrum). Es wird aber bei beiden Links nicht erwähnt, dass dies für Prostatabehandlungen eingesetzt wird.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Georg,

SBRT steht bestimmt in Kiel zur Verfügung.
Dieses Varian Gerät hatte ich ja offensichtlich auch für die IMRT.
Zumindest sah es so aus.
Die machen ja die Hypostat Studie.
https://www.uksh.de/171211_pi_hypost...ie_update.html
Hier wurden nun die Aufnahmebedingungen geändert.

Branchy ist ja vom Tisch. Wo sollten denn auch die Nadeln rein gesteckt werden.
Zu experimentell ohne Prostata.
Ich werde wegen einer möglichen Stereotactic Body Radiotherapy noch mal in der UNI nachfragen.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27237028

Sicherheitshalber habe ich mir heute früh schon mal Blut zur Bestimmung des Testosteronspiegels abnehmen lassen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Zwecks SBRT habe ich nun einen telefonischen Termin mit der UNI Kiel vereinbart.
Meine Crew befindet sich im Urlaub. Mal gucken, mit wem ich sprechen darf.
Morgen Abend habe ich erst einmal einen Termin bei Prof. Seif.
Hier werden wir die eventuelle, zeitliche Antihormontherapie besprechen.

Ich habe ja an / unter der Blase ein Divertikel.
Mein Hausarzt meint, vielleicht wurde es ja übersehen, oder falsch zugeordnet, denn dass würde sich ja anreichern.
Das Problem hatte ich bereits bei der Untersuchung im Zusammenhang einer Szintigrafie.
Hier wurde noch eine 2. Untersuchung, ein weiterer Scan  durchgeführt, weil der Bericht nicht gelesen wurde.
Am Ende keine Metastase, sondern ein Divertikel.

So gut die Ärzte auch sein mögen, aber irgendwo verliert man seinen Glauben.
Sorry, für diesen letzten Satz.

Mal schauen, was das Gespräch bringt.
Eine weitere IMRT würde ich nicht machen.

Auch wenn angeblich die Prostataloge noch nicht, oder auch durch Kreuzungen) nicht bestrahlt wurde, kann man die Aussage von Georg nicht einfach mal so als Pillepalle abtun.

Der Georg hat schon seine Erfahrungen, auch wenn er von manchen Leuten, insbesondere Rolando kritisiert wird.
So etwas ist schrecklich, aber wir können uns die User ja nicht aussuchen.
Da bemüht sich jemand wirklich zu helfen, und wird immer wieder nieder gemacht von Leuten, die sich nur einmal zwischendurch melden, 
wenn sie mal meinen, die Zeit dafür zu haben . . . . . 

Update wurde ausgeführt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

Danke, dass Du mich in Schutz nimmst, aber so schlimm habe ich es nicht empfunden. In einem Diskussionforum treffen eben auch sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander. Bei den Ärzten kann man ja auch sagen: zwei Ärzte, drei Meinungen zur Therapie. Manche Teilnehmer sehen es anders, da machen die Ärzte fast alles richtig, man soll möglichst schnell und aggressiv seinen Tumor bekämpfen und sich möglichst eng an die Leitlinie halten. Ich sehe das zumindest teilweise etwas anders. Und wenn ich mich so oft äußere, kann natürlich nicht alles richtig sein und ich kann dabei auch nicht immer die Meinung von allen Teilnehmern treffen.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Der Georg hat schon seine Erfahrungen, auch wenn er von manchen Leuten, insbesondere Rolando kritisiert wird...


Hartmut,
Du darfst mich auch gerne in die Liste der gelegentlichen Kritiker von Georgs Vorschlägen aufnehmen. Diese erscheinen mir zu oft zu starr auf seinen experimentellen Ansatz gerichtet. Bei Dir, beispielsweise, hätte eine leitlininegerechtere Vorgehensweise möglicherweise einen deutlich längeren behandlungsfreien Zeitraum ergeben - vielleicht bis zum natürlichen Lebensende.

Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir natürlich viel Erfolg mit Deinem Ärzteteam!

----------


## Georg_

Andi,

so weit ich mich besinnen kann, hat Hartmut bis jetzt noch keinen meiner Vorschläge verwendet. Ich hatte Ihn versucht davon zu überzeugen, die IMRT Bestrahlung der Lymphabflußwege mit einer Hormontherpie zu begleiten. Dazu konnte er sich nicht entschließen. Jetzt geht es darum, ob und wann man mit der Hormontherapie beginnen soll, oder ob man dies noch etwas hinausschieben kann durch lokale Therapien.

Ich gebe zu, ich bin überzeugt, dass man versuchen soll seine Metastasen zu beseitigen. Auch wenn es keine langfristigen Studien gibt, ob dies wirklich etwas bringt. Es gibt aber sehr viele renommierte Ärzte auf der Welt, die das auch glauben und eine metastasengerichtete Therapie durchführen. 

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Lowroad:


> Du darfst mich auch gerne in die Liste der gelegentlichen Kritiker von Georgs Vorschlägen aufnehmen. Diese erscheinen mir zu oft zu starr auf seinen experimentellen Ansatz gerichtet. Bei Dir, beispielsweise, hätte eine leitlininegerechtere Vorgehensweise möglicherweise einen deutlich längeren behandlungsfreien Zeitraum ergeben - vielleicht bis zum natürlichen Lebensende.


Nein Andi,
da möchte ich dir, bei allem Respekt, widersprechen.
Was habe ich denn außerhalb der Leitlinie gemacht, was du bereits später gemacht hast?

Hätte ich nach Glasson 7b gleich eine Hormonbehandlung machen sollen, wie mein Urologe es wollte,  oder sogar diese Logen IMRT?
Sicherlich wohl nicht, denn dann hätte ich keine 5 Jahre Therapie-Freiheit gehabt, und wäre heute bereits fast austherapiert gewesen.
(Die evtl. NW einer solchen Therapie sollten nicht vergessen werden!).

Nun habe ich doch erst einmal, mit guter Lebensqualität,  über 5 Jahre überlebt.
Und nun müssen wir einmal gucken, was bei mir noch machbar ist.

Selbst wenn alle Stränge reißen, wäre doch noch die Chance gegeben, dass ich die nächsten 3-5 Jahre mit einer AHT, oder ADT überlebe?!
Dann wären es fast 10 Jahre Überleben.

Lieber Andi, du hattest deinen Krebs 2010 entdeckt.
Meiner wurde 3 Jahre später entdeckt.
Und wo stehen wir beide heute  . . . . . ?

Na ja, jeder versucht es anders zu machen.
Die Leitlinie ist kein Garant des Überlebens.

Ich wünsche jedem, dass er auf seine Art und Weise mit seinem blöden Krebs
 zurecht kommt. Egal wie!
Da muss niemand die Leitlinie befolgen.
Zumal die Ärzte unsicher sind, und lieber den Patienten die Wahl der Qual überlassen.
Irgendwie lustig, oder doch nicht!
Keine Ahnung!?

Auch wenn ich für dich nun wieder einmal blöd schreibe,
schätze ich dein Leitlinien-Vorgehen sehr sehr.
Es könnte ja sein, dass du recht hast, dann wäre ich vielleicht aber bereits tot. *g*




> so weit ich mich besinnen kann, hat Hartmut bis jetzt noch keinen meiner Vorschläge verwendet.


Das stimmt nicht, lieber georg.
Ich muss ja nicht jedes Mal darüber schreiben.
Glaube mir bitte, einiges läuft auch im verborgenen.
Wir sind hier in einem Forum, da hat man einige Freunde, deren Meinungen unterschiedlich sind.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

hoffentlich war ich gegenüber LowRoad nicht zu arrogant, nur weil ich mich über mich selbst ärgere?

Am Donnerstag hatte ich einen Termin bei meinem Urologen Pr. Dr. Seif.
Dieser hat mir für den nächsten Tag, am Freitag einen Termin in die UNI, zu einem bestimmten Arzt  vermittelt.
Mit diesem hatte ich über 1 Stunde ein sehr informatives Gespräch.
Wir haben uns die Bilder noch einmal zusammen angesehen.
Er ist bisher des beste, der es mir genau erklären konnte.
Die Bilder sind nicht so schlecht, wie ich es anfangs annahm.
Er konnte mir die kleinen Auffälligkeiten in der Prostataloge  links zeigen.

Von SBRT  hält er nichts, da auch hier die sogenannten  Goldmarker eingesetzt werden müssten.
Er schlug mir nun doch wieder die Brachytherapie vor, und hat gleichzeitig für Montag einen Termin mit meinem Urologen gemacht, der die Untersuchung, und die Vorarbeiten einleiten soll.
Danach werde ich ggf. in der UNI stationär für 3 X je 2 Tage aufgenommen.

Ich hatte nach dem Gespräch soooo einen Hals, den ich nur mit einem Whisky wieder in die richtige Form bringen konnte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es durchziehe.
So gut waren meine letzten Therapien (L-Knoten OP u. Bestrahlung) ja auch nicht.

Von einer alleinigen Therapie mit Bicalutamid hält mein Urologe nichts.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, besteht die Befürchtung, dass dann evtl. eine schnellere Resistenz eintreten  könnte. Eine kurzfristige Einnahme über 3 Monate ist aber machbar, wenn ich es wünsche.

Weil ich zu blöd war, es den Usern hier im Forum zu erklären, hänge ich einmal ein Bild dran.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> Eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung des Rezidivs ist auch nicht einfach, durch  Blasenfüllung und Darm bewegt sich das Rezidiv relativ viel für eine  gezielte Bestrahlung. Goldmarker, wie bei einer Primärbestrahlung, wird  man nicht einsetzen können. 
> Möglich ist auch eine HDR-Brachytherapie. Da werden keine Seeds gesetzt. Dies wird, glaube ich, u.a. in Kiel und in der Martini-Klinik angeboten.


Es werden keine SEEDS gesetzt aber Punktionsnadeln verwendet. In dem von mir angegebenen Link ist dies schön in Farbe dargestellt und auch genau beschrieben. Es heißt dort "Diese Behandlung erfolgt je nach Befund 3 bis 4 Mal unter einer Kurznarkose jeweils im Abstand von 1 Woche." Also nicht 40 Sitzungen wie bei IMRT.

Dies wird wohl den PSA Wert für einige Zeit nach unten bringen.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

die schreibst: "So gut waren meine letzten Therapien (L-Knoten OP u. Bestrahlung) ja auch nicht." Das würde ich nicht sagen. Das PSMA PET/CT konnte ja keine befallenen Lymphknoten feststellen. Die OP befallener Lymphknoten und die anschließende Bestrahlung verfolgten ja dieses Ziel.

Das neu aufgetretene Rezidiv in der Prostataloge ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn man dies geahnt hätte, hätte Prof. Dunst auch gleich die Prostataloge mitbestrahlt. Dies war aber wohl seinerzeit nicht seine Vorgabe.

Grundsätzlich hat der Tumor gestreut und man kann nur jeweils die sichtbaren Metastasen bekämpfen. Es ist aber leider zu erwarten, dass immer wieder Neue auftauchen. Ob ein verzögerter Beginn der Hormontherapie das Überleben insgesamt verlängt ist derzeit unbekannt. Der Patient hofft dies natürlich, da es logisch erscheint. 
Ergebnisse entsprechender Studien werden vielleicht dann in die Leitlinie eingehen, wenn unsere Enkel sich daran orientieren sollen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, lieber Georg, den Link hatte ich bei mir gespeichert.
Trotzdem haben es nicht alle verstanden, weil ja keine Prostata vorhanden ist.

In Kiel wurden mit der Methode in der letzten Zeit nur 2 Patienten behandelt. Es gibt keine Ergebnisse.
Morgen Vormittag habe ich einen Untersuchungs- und Beratungstermin bei einem Speziallisten.
Ich denke, ich werde die Behandlung nicht machen lassen, da sie mir ein wenig zu experimentell erscheint.
Morgen frage ich dann auch noch einmal, falls eine SBRT doch noch möglich wäre, wohin dann die Goldmarker gesetzt werden.

Ja, sehr ärgerlich, dass die Prostataloge nicht gleich mitbestrahlt wurde.
Keiner ging davon aus, dass dort etwas sein könnte, zumal ja 5 Jahre alles OK war, und im damaligen PET nichts Auffälliges zu sehen war.

Rest morgen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

die Brachytherapie steht in der Leitlinie und wird daher - so weit ich sagen kann - von den Kassen übernommen. Sie wird in Deutschland selten angewandt, wohl mehr in den USA. Es gibt nur wenige Spezialisten dafür. Sie ist aber schon eine recht alte Therapie, sonst hätte sie es nicht in die Leitlinie geschafft.

Wenn keine Prostata da ist, so kann man dort keine Goldmarker hineinsetzen. Bei mir waren nach der NanoKnife Operation noch Samenbläschen vorhanden und man konnte in diese Goldmarker setzen. Ansonsten muss man sich bei SBRT an den Knochen orientieren und das gibt dann ein recht großes Bestrahlungsgebiet, da sich leider die Tumorherde in der Prostataloge ziemlich bewegen. Bei SBRT bestrahlt man ansonsten ja nur punktgenau.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> die Brachytherapie steht in der Leitlinie und wird daher - so weit ich sagen kann - von den Kassen übernommen. Sie wird in Deutschland selten angewandt, wohl mehr in den USA. Es gibt nur wenige Spezialisten dafür. Sie ist aber schon eine recht alte Therapie, sonst hätte sie es nicht in die Leitlinie geschafft.


Guten Morgen,

ja, das ist mir soweit bekannt, lieber Georg.
Wenn aber keine Prostata mehr vorhanden ist, dann kommt ein spezieller Spezialist der Speziallisten zum Zuge.  :L&auml;cheln: 
So wurde es mir von den Ärzten erklärt.

Stimmt Georg, so betrachtet hat die L-Knoten OP u. Bestrahlung wohl doch etwas gebracht.
Und das sogar ohne AHT.
Am Freitag habe ich meinen MRT Bericht bekommen, der mir auch nunmehr erklärt wurde.
Es ist eine kleine, unbedeutende Zeile, die mir zum Zeitpunkt der Untersuchung nicht mitgeteilt wurde.
Da hieß es, alles OK.



So, nun geht es ab nach Kiel, zu meinem Urologen dem Superspeziallisten.
Ich melde mich heute Nachmittag, wenn mir die Untersuchung und die Beratung gefallen haben.
Ansonsten liege ich wohl in sauer eingelegt auf dem Sofa. :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> So, nun geht es ab nach Kiel, zu meinem Urologen dem Superspeziallisten.


Moins Hartmut,

Dir alles Gute, denk dran es muß für uns ALLE weiter gehen . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,
ich bin wieder da!

Das Gespräch verlief gut.
Sprich: Keinen Whisky und kein Schlafmodus.

Der Spezialist hat eine Untersuchung durchgeführt.
Dabei steckte er mir auch eine Sonde in meinen süßen Ars.

*Ergebnis:* Der Arzt hat nicht viel gesehen.  Er würde mir eine zeitnahe AHT oder eine ADT empfehlen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine SBRT.
Es müssten keine Goldmarker gesetzt werden.
Hier sollte ich noch einmal mit der Uni sprechen.
Er griff gleich zum Telefon.
Morgen Termin in der UNI
Das geht aber nicht, weil ich am Dienstag als Busfahrer benötigt werde.

Manch ein Kritiker würde nun wieder sagen, die Gesundheit geht vor.
Geht sie aber nicht.
Meine neue Erkrankung habe ich immer als zweitrangig eingestuft.
Es sei denn, ich habe Clusterkopfschmerzen oder es wäre lebensbedrohlich.
Ist es aber nicht, sagt die AOK.
Dann hätten die nämlich die 2 PET`s  bezahlt.
Solange ich keine Schmerzen habe ist alles gut.

Lieber Georg, nun habe ich es mit der Brachytherapie endlich verstanden.
Sie wird ganz selten auch ohne Prosti durchgeführt.
Die Stäbe werden dann ins Fettgewebe implantiert.
2 Stück würden bei mir ausreichen, sagt der Spezialist.
Das können aber nur sehr wenige Spezialisten.

Ja, Stefan, mit deiner AHT machst du mir Mut.
Keine Ahnung, was da auf mich zu kommt, aber Dein Widerspruch in einem anderen Tread war schon geil.
Ich hoffe, es geht mir im September genau so gut wie Dir.
Erst einmal gucke ich noch, ob es mit der Bestrahlung klappen könnte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

lieber Georg,
ich bereite mich ja nun so langsam auf eine AHT vor.
Dazu habe ich auch das Basiswissen von Ralf gelesen.
1 oder 2 Fragen hätte ich noch dazu:

*Ich habe gelesen, dass nach längerer Einnahme von Bicalutamid die Leberwerte hoch gehen können.*
*Wie verhält es sich, wenn ich gleich nach ca. 14 tage  30 Tage, dem Angebot meines Urologen folge, eine Spritze zu nehmen?*
*Würden dann die Leberwerte im Rahmen bleiben?*
Derzeit sind meine Laborwerte gut. Auch das GOT usw.. was die Leber betreffen.

Der Spezialist der Speziallisten war ja nun zum Zuge gekommen.
Er sagte, natürlich könnte man etwas machen, auch ohne Prosti.
Nebenwirkungen inklusive. *g*

Er sagte aber auch, wenn es klappt, wäre die nächste Sitzung bereits vorprogrammiert.
Soll heissen, den Rest meines Lebens verbringe ich in der Strahlentherapie, weil sich überall wieder etwas entwickeln würde, was wir aktuell nicht sehen.

An dieser Stelle einmal ein recht herzliches dankesc . . .  falsch . .
An dieser Stelle mal meinen *lieben Dank* von Brigitte und mir  an den lieben Konrad, Georg und Günther (silverdollar) und vielen anderen, die mich per PN oder eMail unterstützen! - -  !!
Bei denen ich sogar wichtiger bin, als deren Urlaub.

Nun kommt an dieser Stelle doch noch, als Altrocker (ich liebe die USA, und deren Cars) ein *herzliches* Dankeschön!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

wenn's dir hilft: bei mir hatte die 3 Monatsspritze Pamorelin keinen Einfluß auf die Leberwerte....die schwanken bei mir ohnhin immer etwas (nein - kein Alkoholthema :-)  ). 
Im Zeitraum der ersten HT ging der GPT etwas hoch, aber noch im Normalbereich, der GGT auch über den Normwert (bis ca. 1,5 fach) , das macht er aber auch ohne HT immer wieder mal...

Ob man das aber übertragen kann ? Du weisst ja, jeder Jeck ist anders...

Toi Toi.

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

bei drei bis vier Wochen kann man nicht von einer langfristigen Einnahme von Bicalutamid sprechen. Ich würde drei Wochen Bicalutamid zur Flare-up Prophylaxe machen, zwei Wochen halte ich persönlich für etwas zu kurz.

"Soll heissen, den Rest meines Lebens verbringe ich in der  Strahlentherapie, weil sich überall wieder etwas entwickeln würde, was  wir aktuell nicht sehen."
Das ist die generelle Frage, soll man versuchen die Metastasen durch (wiederholte) lokale Therapien zu entfernen oder Hormontherapie machen? 

Ich selbst habe mich entschieden, solange es geht jedes Jahr die sichtbaren Metastasen entfernen zu lassen. Dieser Gedanke der wiederholten Metastasenentfernung ist natürlich experimentell. Alle Ärzte empfehlen statt dessen Hormontherapie. Aber meine Schwägerin lässt jedes Jahr neu auftretenden Hautkrebs wegschneiden, warum soll das nicht analog auch mit Metastasen gehen? Und eine Woche SBRT Bestrahlung kann ich jedes Jahr erübrigen. Nur der Krankenkasse könnte diese Therapie zu teuer werden. So jedenfalls mein Plan. Nebenwirkungen durch SBRT Bestrahlung sind bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten. Man kann natürlich lokale Therapien und Hormontherapie kombinieren, von der Logik her müsste das noch besser gegen den Tumor wirken. 

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> *Würden dann die Leberwerte im Rahmen bleiben?*
> Derzeit sind meine Laborwerte gut. Auch das GOT usw.. was die Leber betreffen.


Moins Hartmut,

ich mache ja nun 2,5 Jahre die ADT oder AHT ? (was ist der Unterschied)
alle 3 Monate Leuprorelin und über 2 Jahre 3 x täglich zusätzlich Flutamid, seit 2 Monaten nun Bicalutamid,
ich gehe deswegen freiwillig alle 6 Monate zum Leberspezialist und meine Werte sind gut.

GOT  = 28 U/l
GPT  =  36 U/l
gamma-GT 27 U/l

ich glaube das sieht ganz gut aus . . .

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

auch meine Leberwerte haben sich unter Bicalutamid nicht verändert und waren auch nicht erhöht.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Uwe, Georg, Stefan und Werner,

danke für Eure Erfahrungswerte!

Momentan bin ich oft bei Dr. Zahnstein, und nehme 1 Schmerztablette täglich,
sowie Metformin 2 X 850 mg, derzeit auf 850 mg reduziert, wegen der 3. Tablette.
Demnächst versuche ich es dann mal mit 150 mg. Bica.
Das sollte leberwerte mäßig klappen.

Nun kommt dieses hinzu:
Ich trinke seit meiner Seefahrt regelmäßig, aber mäßig Alkohol.
Auch weil wir ein oder zwei Monate auf unserem Boot in Alicante verweilen.
Wöchentlich eine halbe Flasche Whisky oder Weinbrand.
Dazu monatlich 1 Flasche Wein (Griechisch oder Spanisch).
Von deutschen Weinen bekomme ich Sodbrennen.
Dieses sind Durchschnittswerte. Es kann auch mal mehr oder weniger sein.
Ich kenne keinen deutschen Skipper, der das Anlegemanöver total nüchtern schafft.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Engländer springen an Land, und machen es mit einer Fernbedienung.
Wenn es nicht klappt, ist die Schwiegermutter gleich mit abgesoffen. *g* 

Wenn ich Fahrgäste mit Schiff oder Bus befördere ist dieses natürlich tabu.
Da trinke ich dann für Wochen keinen Alkohol.

Leber Werte vom Mai 2018:
GOT: 27.1, GPT:  42.2, Y-GT: 70, GGT: ?

Georg, Deine Vorgehensweise finde ich OK.
Der 1. Offizier der Enterprise, Spock, würde sagen, das klingt logisch.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ob ich so vorgehen darf, weiss ich nicht.
Ich hatte ja bei meiner Bestrahlung auf  eine kurzzeitige AHT verzichtet.
Warum?
Vielleicht hilft es weiter, wenn ich einmal meine Krankengeschichte komplett aufliste?!
Hier Teil 1 und 2 vom Mai 18
:


Teil 2:


Zum Glück sind die meisten im Urlaub von uns,
aber ich finde, man sollte ehrlich sei.
Es geht ja um eine AHT oder ADT.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

mit Leberwerten kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber der Auslöser war doch, dass bei langfristiger Einnahme von Bicalutamid sich die Leberwerte verschlechtern sollten. Also kannst Du doch die Leberwerte beim Hausarzt überwachen lassen und das Medikament wechseln wenn die Leberwerte sich zu sehr verschlechtern sollten.

Nach meiner Kenntnis ist AHT und ADT das Gleiche. Es ist einmal die Abkürzung für *A*nti*h*ormon*t*herapie oder englisch: *a*ndrogen *d*eprivation *t*herapy.

Ob Du Deine letzte Bestrahlung mit AHT hättest kombinieren sollen kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hatte es damals für besser gehalten. Auf der anderen Seite sind ja noch keine neuen Metastasen in dem behandelten Bereich neu aufgetreten. Demnach war eine AHT offenbar nicht erforderlich gewesen.

Ich wollte in meinem letzten Beitrag nur sagen, dass Du mit Hormontherapie beginnen kannst und im Verlauf der AHT noch zusätzlich lokale Therapien, wie z.B. Bestrahlung, möglich sind.

Mir sagte übrigens die SBRT Strahlenärztin auch, machen Sie Hormontherapie. Wenn ich die Metastasen bestrahle, so kommen bald wieder neu nach. Das hat keinen Zweck. Ich sagte, ich will sie aber weg haben, egal ob neue kommen. Zu wissen, dass ich Metastasen im Körper habe, ohne etwas dagegen zu tun, macht mich auf Dauer fertig. Ja, das kann ich verstehen, sagte sie und hat mich bestrahlt. Das soll aber keine Empfehlung sein! Ich erzähle nur aus meinem Patientenleben.

Georg

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Georg,

wenn ich Konrad richtig verstanden habe ist ADT eine Antihormonspritze (z. B. Zoladex) und AHT eine Behandlung mit z. B. Bicalutamid um die Andockstellen des Prostatakrebses für das Hormon Testestoron zu blockieren.
Wenn ich falsch liege - bitte großen Protest.

Grüße
Dirk

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

es gibt eine Empfehlung, welchen regelmäßigen Alkoholkonsum man nicht überschreiten sollte (gerechnet in gr. Alkohol pro Tag - mal googlen..) 
Deiner Schilderung nach müsstest Du da eigentlich noch im unkritischen Bereich liegen, bin aber nicht sicher...trinke an Alkoholika nur Bier.

Leberwerte Norm lt. meinem Laborblatt:

GOT 10 - 50
GPT 10 - 50
GGT = Y-GT  < 66

Da liegst Du drüber (ich auch immer wieder, während GOT und GPT sich immer so um die 25 - 30 bewegen) . 

Nur: ein isolierter Wert hat m.W. keine sonderliche Aussagekraft, das müsste man mehrfach messen....der GGT reagiert ja auch auf andere Prozesse. 
Ob dein Metformin oder Deine Schmerztablette dafür verantwortlich sind, dazu kann ich schlicht nichts sagen, sonst wäre ich ja Arzt :-)

Wenn dein behandelnder Arzt keinen Hinderungsgrund für die HT sieht, dann los (wie Georg schrieb, Leberwerte während dessen überwachen)  
- ob Bica oder Spritze, dazu kann und möchte ich auch keine Empfehlung aussprechen, das sind jeweils andere Wirkweisen. Da gibt's hier aber sicher Spezialisten.

 Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> wenn ich Konrad richtig verstanden habe ist ADT eine Antihormonspritze (z. B. Zoladex) und AHT eine Behandlung mit z. B. Bicalutamid um die Andockstellen des Prostatakrebses für das Hormon Testestoron zu blockieren.
> Wenn ich falsch liege - bitte großen Protest.
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk


Hier im Forum können wir uns an das Abkürzungsverzeichnis oben in gelb: "Wichtige Links.." halten. Dort steht:



> AHT | anti-hormonal therapy | Antihormontherapie gleichbedeutend mit Androgendeprivationstherapie, ADT


Also AHT = ADT.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Uwe,

ein möglicher Vorteil von Bicalutamid ist, dass man versuchen kann die Dosis zu reduzieren, wenn der PSA Wert erstmal während der 150 mg Dosis gesunken ist. Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht gemacht.

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Uwe,
> 
> ein möglicher Vorteil von Bicalutamid ist, dass man versuchen kann die Dosis zu reduzieren, wenn der PSA Wert erstmal während der 150 mg Dosis gesunken ist. Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht gemacht.
> 
> Georg


jenseits der Leitlinie aber warum nicht mal experimentell. Ich habe zwei bei mir in der SHG die mit Bicalutmid experimentieren, einer der von 150mg derzeit auf 50 mg ist, lässt 14 täglich beim Hausarzt messen der Urologe ist da nicht eingebunden, ein zweiter der auf 50mg abgesenkt hat und momentan "privat" intermittiert 50mg alle 3 Tage. Dort ist die Uniklinik informiert PSA 4 wöchentlich. Beide haben als Basis bei PSA Anstieg unter Bicalutamid absetzen und umsteigen auf ADT

----------


## rolando

> Hier im Forum können wir uns an das Abkürzungsverzeichnis oben in gelb: "Wichtige Links.." halten. Dort steht:
> _AHT | anti-hormonal therapy | Antihormontherapie gleichbedeutend mit Androgendeprivationstherapie, ADT_
> 
> Also AHT = ADT.
> 
> Georg


In diesem Fall, würde ich meinen, differenziert das Abkürzungsverzeichnis unzureichend:

*ADT* - *A*ndrogen*d*epriva*t*ionstherapie/_androgen deprivation therapy_; Deprivation = Entzug,  d.h. dem Körper wird Testosteron entzogen - besser gesagt, die Produktion wird unterdrückt. Die geschied mit GnRH-Analoga (Leuprorelin, Pamorelin,...) oder über GnRH-Antagonisten (Degarelix) - beides in Form einer Injektion (Spritze).

*AHT* - *A*nti*h*ormon*t*herapie/ _anti-hormonal therapy_; Bicalutamid, Flutamid,... sind sogenannte Antiandrogene (Antihormone), d.h. eine Therapie mit dieser Medikamentengruppe bezeichnet man somit als eine "Antihormontherapie" - AHT funktioniert über Tabletteneinnahme.

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Der Y-Wert ist nun seit dieser Woche Y-GT: 67
Immerhin. 
Das hängt wohl mit den Tabletten zusammen. Auch das Kortison baut sich sehr langsam ab.
Den Alkohohlkonsum hatte ich in der letzten Zeit bereits etwas reduziert.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Ich bin heute in Stimmung!
*


> *
> 
> Lieber Hartmut,*
> Da kommt sogar der Laie nicht mehr draus. Aber ich vermute was Du schreiben wolltest aufgrund der Angaben in myprostate:
> _"Da Vinci roboterassistierte Salvage retroperitoneale, paraortale und pelvine Lymphadenektomie"_ war am 22.02.2017
> 
> Danach steht nur am Schluss Deines Berichts:
> _"Im Kontex des Nachweises eines Lymphknoten- und gefässbefalles empfehlen wir die Durchführung einer adjuvanten perkutanen Radiato der Lymphabflusswege bis nach paraaortal"_
> 
> ...


Moin Tritus,
ich schreibe einmal bei mir, weil ich nicht weiß, wo du dich wieder rumtreibst *g*




> Rückblick, Update und Danke an alle
> Ich werde weiterhin in myprostate.eu meinen weiteren Verlauf eintragen und komme gerne ins Forum zurück, falls weitere Fragen auftauchen. Danke nochmals an alle für eure Hilfe.


Na ja Tritus, schön, wenn du ins Forum zurückkommst.
Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn du gleich bleibst!




> Lieber Sepp,
> Ich war gestern abend etwas sehr schreibwütig. Entschuldige bitte, vergiss meine beiden letzten Einträge einfach.


Das ist normal, ich war schlimmer, und bin es gelegentlich noch immer  :L&auml;cheln: 

Das liegt daran, dass ich als Seemann die ganze Welt kennen lernen durfte.
Danach werden die Karten neu gemischt.
Wer hätte es denn gedacht, dass ich mit 55 Jahren ernsthaft erkranken würde (Pca mit 61 j.), und ich mich einmal mit Land-Radfahrern auseinander setzen müsste.

Meine Seefahrermannschaft  sagt, was ist denn mit dir los, wo bist du denn da gelandet?
Bei den "gesunden" Radfahrern?
Schau einmal in die Statistik. Es sind überwiegend Radfarher betroffen! - !
Wir wissen ja alle, dass die Spargeltarzane ( Radfahrer) nicht so sehr alt werden.
Warum, weiß ich nicht.
Das heißt nur immer sehr sportlich, im Alter von 60  70 j.
Was soll denn da noch sportlich sein?

Wir wissen ja alle, wie  man ab 60 aussieht.
Knackig und jung  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 
Mein Gott, welch eine Vorstellung . . . . . 

Für die meisten Frauen ist sogar ab 50 j schluss, es sei denn, man hat Geld , oder geht ins Bordell,
oder man ist verheiratet, und der Partner liebt dich.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

> Ja, und genau das kann auch mit Humor kompensiert werden.
> Gerade für uns ist es wichtig, da wir doch nicht mehr die höchste Lebenserwartung haben.




Ja, lieber Hartmut, gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht alleine bin, der einfach mal seine schwatz- bzw. schreibwütigen Tage hat.
Du siehst, im bin immer noch im Forum aktiv. Ich versuche mich auch schon mal als Ratschläger (oder heisst es bei euch Ratgeber:-). Nicht mehr die höchste Lebenserwartung zu haben kannst Du durchaus auch zu Deinem Vorteil auslegen: Das sogenannte Langlebigkeitsrisiko hat sich reduziert! Das heisst, wir können unbesorgt unser Geld etwas freizügiger ausgeben und müssen keine Angst mehr haben, dass das Geld vor unserem Leben ausgeht.

So, das war mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von mir in Deinem Thread. Vielleicht solltest Du (wir) darüber nachdenken, einen neuen Thread in der Abteilung "Plauderecke mit Hartmut" zu eröffnen. Sonst erschrickt man immer wieder, wenn eine neue Meldung hier auftaucht, dass Du wieder in unruhigere Gewässer unterwegs bist. Dabei ist heute ja sogar das Gegenteil der Fall. Weiterhin so auf Deinem Weg und schön, dass Du auch noch eine versteckte Liebeserklärung an Deine Brigitte eingebaut hast.

Tritus

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Roland,

vielen Dank für Deine Informationen betreffend ADT und AHT. Ich glaube, sie kommen meinen Überlegungen doch sehr nahe.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat Tritus*: "schön, dass Du auch noch eine versteckte Liebeserklärung an Deine Brigitte eingebaut hast."

ein mensch, der zwischen den zeilen lesen kann.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland und Dirk,

ich kann Eure Begründung für die Abkürzung AHT durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich glaube aber, dass dies nur von wenigen dann auch so verstanden wird, da ja auch unser Abkürzungsverzeichnis eine andere Bedeutung vorgibt. Bisher war ich überzeugt ADT=AHT. Vorsichtshalber werde ich AHT nicht verwenden, um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Auch das Krebsforschungszentrum beschränkt den Begriff Antihormontherapie nicht auf Bicalutamid sondern wendet ihn auch auf GnRH-Analoga an.

Georg

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für den Link. Im Abschnitt Antihormone wird Bicalutamid genannt. Im Abschnitt GnRH-Analoga wird Goserelin erwähnt.

Grüße

Dirk

NB. Stimmt wieder mit Rolands, Konrads und meiner Erkenntnis überein.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Experiment gelungen.
Nach 30 Tagen Einnahme von Bicatulamid ist der PSA auf 0.201 gesunken.

Zu welchen Preis?
Die Leberwerte haben sich erhöht. Ich füge einmal den Labor-Bericht bei.
Ob Grund zur Sorge besteht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Den Alkohol- und Zigaretten Konsum habe ich stark eingeschränkt.

An NB hatte ich bisher nur einige Tage  starke Beinschmerzen in der Wade links, beim bewegen, sowie Schmerzen in der Hüfte beim gehen.
Das ist nun wieder alles ok.

Gruss
Harmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Experiment gelungen.
> Nach 30 Tagen Einnahme von Bicatulamid ist der PSA auf 0.201 gesunken.


Moins,
dafür herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Hartmut . . .
auf das es weiter sinken möge.

----------


## tritus59

Lieber Hartmut,

Nach einer kurzen Auszeit vom Forum melde ich mich gerne wieder zurück und freue mich auch, dass Du gut auf das Bica ansprichst.
Bei mir kommt dies ja erst in den kommenden 1-2 Monaten begleitend mit einer Bestrahlung. Habe immer noch ziemlich grossen Respekt vor einer ADT, auch wenn sie
erst mal auf 12-18 Monate beschränkt bleibt. 

Keine Ahnung wie das jetzt bei Dir geplant ? Keine Bestrahlung des Rezidivs in der Prostataloge ? Bleibt es beim Bica oder wird es bald ersetzt durch ein GnRH Analoga ?

Dann noch eher etwas zum Schmunzeln. Ich finde Deine Blutwerte auch fantastisch, Keinerlei Anzeichen in Deinem Blut irgendwelcher Dieselabgase von den Hochseeschiffen oder von VW.
Damit lässt sich noch lange leben, Kapitano !

Tritus

----------


## Hartmut S

Wenn ich mit meinem Viano 3.0 *Diesel* durch Kiel fahre, schließe ich wegen der Kreuzfahrtschiffe im Hafen alle Luftklappen, und setze den Mundschutz über die Nase.  :L&auml;cheln: 

ja, lieber Tritus, der Plan ist, die Pillen noch 1 Monat zu schlucken, und dann im Oktober die Prostataloge bestrahlen lassen.
Mal sehen, ob die entdeckten Zellen noch gefunden werden.

Ich nehme derzeit 150 mg.
Falls Du die begleitend mit einer Bestrahlung nimmst, werden es wohl nur 50 mg sein.
Außer den weiter oben beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen, habe ich keine weiteren.
Vielleicht ein etwas unruhigeren Schlaf, und nachmittags mal etwas mehr müde als sonst.
Über die viel zitierte Antriebslosigkeit kann ich nichts sagen, denn faul war ich schon immer. 
Georg hatte einmal geschrieben, dass die NW erst nach 3 Monaten eintreten könnten.
Solange wollte ich die 150 mg aber nicht einnehmen.

Mein Urologe (gleichzeitig Operateur) hält von der mir selbst verordneten  Mono-Einnahme der Bicalutamid  nichts.
Ich spreche ihn morgen mal an, ob ich die Einnahme auf 50 mg reduzieren kann.

Danke, lieber Stefan, für die guten Wünsche.
Mal gucken, ob der Erfolg anhält.
Mein Arzt zappelt bereits nervös mit der Spritze rum.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

ich hatte heute einen Termin beim Urologen.
Welch ein Wunder, ich soll meine eigenmächtige Therapie mit nunmehr 50 mg, bis zum Ende der Bestrahlung fortsetzen.
Die Logenbestrahlung kann ich im November beginnen.
Dann haben wir noch im Oktober Zeit für Spanien.
Am Donnerstag geht`s erst mal ab nach Dänemark.

Lieber Georg, du hattest einmal vor 1 Jahr bei mir folgendes geschrieben:



> Es wirkt auch eine, ich sage mal: "Hormontherapie light" - ca. ein Monat 150 mg Bicalutamid und anschließend 50 mg "Erhaltungsdosis", diese täglich oder später reduziert auf zweimal die Woche.


Würdest du das heute auch noch so schreiben?
Das mit der Reduzierung auf 2 X die Woche würde ich dann ggf. mal nach der Bestrahlung versuchen.

Der PSA Wert wird ja durch die Bicatulamid mehr oder weniger manipuliert.
Die Zellen werden ja nur schlafen gelegt.
Könnte mein Experiment Auswirkungen auf die spätere Spritze haben?
Ich will mit der AHT nurZeit gewinnen bis zur eigentlichen ADT.

Zitat Konrad
_Grob gesagt: 
ADT = 'Spritze' (Ausnahme: Abirateron-Tabletten)
AHT = Pillen, Bicalutamid, also 'Casodex' und Generika_

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

damals wolltest Du partout keine Hormontherapie vor der Bestrahlung machen und ich habe versucht, Dich wenigstens zu einer Bicalutamid Therapie zu bewegen.

Der Patientenbericht, auf dem mein Hinweis beruhte, war wie folgt: der Patient machte eine Salvage-Bestrahlung und danach neun Monate ADT. Anschließend wartete man ab und der PSA Wert begann wieder zu steigen. Dann fing man mit 150 mg Bicalutamid an und der PSA Wert fiel deutlich. Anschließend hat man die Dosis wie beschrieben reduziert und dabei laufend den PSA Wert beobachtet. Er stieg auch bei zwei Tabletten die Woche nicht wieder an, was den Patienten sehr erfreute. Der Patient war ein bekannter amerikanischer Urologe, der von einem bekannten Onkologen betreut wird. Der hatte diese Dosierung vorgeschlagen.

Ob der niedrige PSA Wert sich letztlich in verlängerte Überlebenszeit übersetzen lässt, weiß natürlich niemand. Es weiß überhaupt niemand mit Sicherheit, wie lange man nun genau nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung ADT machen soll, sechs Monate scheinen jedenfalls zu kurz zu sein. Bei Patienten mit niedrigem Risiko kann man auch auf eine Hormontherapie verzichten. Durch die Metastasen würde ich Dich nicht als niedriges Risiko einstufen.

Mit ADT oder Bicalutamid 150 mg wärst Du auf der sicheren Seite, damit will man die durch die Bestrahlung vorgeschädigten Tumorzellen zusätzlich schwächen und angreifen. 

Die geschilderte reduzierte Bicalutamid Therapie ist experimentell. Ich würde sie einsetzen, wenn einem außer dauerhafter Hormontherapie keine Option mehr bleibt und man zufrieden damit ist, den PSA Wert niedrig zu halten mit wenig Medikamenteneinsatz. Dabei muss man natürlich den PSA Wert überwachen, ob die eingesetzte Dosis auch ausreicht. Wenn nicht, muss man sie wieder erhöhen.

Georg

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Hartmut,

mir ist bei Deinen Blutwerten der Testosteronwert  6,63  aufgefallen.  - Den hätte ich niedriger erwartet nach dem ganzen Bicalutamid.  Und Testosteron ist ja der Treibstoff!!

Bitte achte nicht nur auf den PSA Wert. Der kann auch täuschen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich zitiere mal:



> Noch etwas ist bei einer Antiandrogen-Monotherapie anders als bei einer ADT1, ADT2 oder ADT3: Da durch den Wirkstoff nur die Androgenrezeptoren blockiert, aber nicht die Hoden in ihrer Funktion beeinträchtigt werden, bleiben der Testosteronspiegel und damit bei vielen Patienten die Libido und die Potenz unverändert erhalten, die Hoden behalten ihre Größe. Die Annahme mancher Patienten, dass auch bei einer Monotherapie mit z. B. 150 mg Bicalutamid pro Tag der Testosteronspiegel in den Kastrationsbereich fallen müsse, ist also falsch.


Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sepp,



> mir ist bei Deinen Blutwerten der Testosteronwert  6,63  aufgefallen.  - Den hätte ich niedriger erwartet nach dem ganzen Bicalutamid.


Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal, finde den thread jetzt aber nicht, darum ein Zitat aus dem Basiswissen, Abschnitt 8.5.1:




> Noch etwas ist bei einer Antiandrogen-Monotherapie anders als bei einer ADT1, ADT2 oder ADT3: Da durch den Wirkstoff nur die Androgenrezeptoren blockiert, aber nicht die Hoden in ihrer Funktion beeinträchtigt werden, bleiben der Testosteronspiegel und damit bei vielen Patienten die Libido und die Potenz unverändert erhalten, die Hoden behalten ihre Größe. Die Annahme mancher Patienten, dass auch bei einer Monotherapie mit z. B. 150 mg Bicalutamid pro Tag der Testosteronspiegel in den Kastrationsbereich fallen müsse, ist also falsch. Das Gegenteil kann der Fall sein, nämlich dass der Testosteronspiegel leicht steigt, weil der Körper versucht, seine von Testosteron abhängigen Zellen besser zu versorgen und darum dessen Produktion in den Leydig-Zellen der Hoden erhöht.


Ralf

----------


## SeppS58

Oh, Bicalutamid hatte ich übersprungen.
Danke für die Klarstellung.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo  zusammen,




> Zitat Georg:
> Der Patientenbericht, auf dem mein Hinweis beruhte, war wie folgt: der Patient machte eine Salvage-Bestrahlung und danach neun Monate ADT. Anschließend wartete  . . . . . . . . . . .
> Danke lieber Georg, genau das hatte ich gesucht!


Genau, lieber Georg, das habe ich gesucht!

Georg, eigentlich könntest du mich ja wieder in ein niedrigeres Risiko einstufen, denn laut Befund wurden ja die Metastasen weg gestrahlt.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich selbst hochstufen, weil ich ein großes Risiko eingehe.
Niemand weiss, ob dadurch Überlebenszeit gewonnen wird.
Ich bin immer noch zu blöd, um alles zu begreifen.
Ich halte mich auch noch an Konrads Vorschläge.

Es sitzt, nach 5 Jahren etwas neues in der Loge, das ich im November, nach einem ausführlichen Gespräch mit Prof. Dunst oder Kollegen bestrahlen lassen werde.
Ich verfolge dazu aufmerksam Lothars tread.
Danke lieber Lothar. Kaum einer bringt es life  so gut rüber, wie Du. 
Falls Dein After (auf deutsch: Arsch) noch brennt, und du später einen Dauerkatheder benötigst, so lass es mich bitte wissen. *g*

An dieser Stelle auch einen Dank an Sepp und Ralf!
Danke, das Ihr Euch die Laborwerte angesehen habt.
Die Sache mit dem Testosteron ist bekannt.
Der Urologe meinte gestern, die Leberwerte wären ok.
Ein leicht erhöhter Wert in einer Option, der mir nicht schadet.

Komisch fand ich die Aussage, bis zur Bestrahlung müssten wir den PSA nun nicht mehr messen.
Er vergißt wohl, daß ich in diesem Monat auf 50 mg Bica gegangen bin.
Ich werde trotzdem mal zum Monatsende hinfahren.
Engmaschige PSA-Werte, wie es in dem Bericht des US-Urologen heisst, den Georg mir zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Leider ist dieser verstorben, aber er hatte eine lange Zeit mit GS 9 überlebt.
Das schafft leider nicht jeder, wie wir wissen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

Ich hatte immer gedacht, dass Du damit, dass Du die Loge nach der OP nicht hattest bestrahlen lassen, alles richtig gemacht hattest. Und ich alles falsch. Wer weiß: Vielleicht war es ja doch notwendig. Aber wer weiß das schon vorher. Unsere Möglichkeiten werden sich auch irgendwann dem Ende zuneigen. 

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Werner,

falsch, oder richtig  haben wir es wohl beide nicht gemacht.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Aber ich hatte immerhin fast 5 Jahre Ruhe, und die evtl. NW dadurch überschaubarer gehalten.

Wenn ich der Auffassung der UNI Kiel glauben schenken darf, dann wäre, nach neueren Erkenntnisse, auch eine Bestrahlung bei einen PSA-Wert über 3.0 erfolgreich durchführbar.
Die S3 Leitlinie ist da noch nicht soweit.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist diese um einiges in der Vergangenheit stehen geblieben.
Die Leitlinienkommission (außer Günther *g*) hat es ja nicht einmal geschafft, das beste Gerät zur Diagnose, das PSMA-PET/CT salonfähig zu machen
Meine Klage auf Kostenübernahme für 2 PETs  läuft immer noch.

Ich habe mich entschieden, die Krebszellen (soweit möglich) erst einmal schlafen zu legen, und dann die sichtbaren Krebszellen später in der Prostataloge bestrahlen zu lassen.
Ob ich auf der anderen Logenseite zusätzlich blind bestrahlen lasse, weiss ich noch nicht, denn Fakt ist, dass immer wieder neue Krebsherde, auch nach Bestrahlung auftreten können. Hier ist es dann ein Vorteil, wenn ein neu befallendes Gebiet noch nicht bestrahlt wurde.

Sicherlich hätte ich im letztem Jahr bei der L-Knoten Bestrahlung die Prostataloge mitbestrahlen lassen können,
aber da war ja nach knapp 5 Jahren immer noch nichts im PET zu sehen.

Mir ist bewusst, dass so manches abenteuerlich klingt, 
aber wenn ich eines seit dem März 2013 verstanden habe, so ist mir klar geworden, dass jeder Patient anders tickt, und man nicht allen Ärzten immer vertrauen muss.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,

S3 aktuell
2. In der Rezidivdiagnostik kann mit radioaktiv markierten PSMA-Liganden eine PET-Hybrid-Bildgebung zum Einsatz kommen (siehe Empfehlungen 4.15 und 4.19)
4.19
Empfehlung
modifiziert 2016
Empfehlungsgrad
0
a. Im Rahmen einer Rezidivdiagnostik (nach primär kurativer Therapie, s. Empfehlung 6.2 und 6.3) kann primär eine PET Hybrid-Bildgebung mit radioaktiv markierten PSMA-Liganden zur Beurteilung der Tumorausdehnung erfolgen, 
falls sich aus dem Befund eine therapeutische Konsequenz ergibt

Das Problem ist der EBM sprich die Erstatrtung der Kosten und da ist bis dato m.E. nach nichts im G BA entschieden nur in der ASV iust das PSMA PET drin

----------


## Hartmut S

moin günther,

danke für die info, aber es heisst ja nur , zahlen muss ich armer mensch es trotzdem, 
wenn ein gericht es nicht anders entscheidet.

ich habe immer schon zu brigitte gesagt, wir wurden 10 jahre zu früh geboren.

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Ach Helmut, ja man sieht ja bei Dir den Mangel von weitem an. Kannst Dir ja schon nicht mehr Grossbuchstaben leisten.
Hier eine milde Spende von mir, brauchst sie nur zu kopieren: A,B,C,D,E... äh, wie geht es weiter ?

Tritus (heute wieder gut aufgelegt, und in Thread dessen Besitzer immer auch noch Humor hat)

----------


## Hartmut S

Ein netter Schweizer, mit deutschem Humor  :L&auml;cheln: 




> Hier eine milde Spende von mir, brauchst sie nur zu kopieren: A,B,C,D,E... äh, wie geht es weiter ?


Aber nur, wenn am Ende des Regenbogens ein Pott mit goldenen Talern dort steht.
(Nach dem "Z"  müsste der gut gefüllt sein.

Ja, lieber Tritus, wir sollten beide den Humor nicht vergessen,
auch wenn wir das Leid anderer Betroffenen lesen.

Ich glaube, niemand nimmt es uns für übel, denn wir versuchen hier ja zu helfen!

Gruss
Hartmut
(der Hartmut heisst und nicht Helmut!)

----------


## tritus59

Oje, tut mir echt leid, Deinen Namen nicht richtig wieder gegeben zu haben. Tschuldigung, lieber Hartmut. Aber Hauptsache .. mut.
Dann habe ich noch etwas gelernt heute. Kopieren und wieder einsetzen heisst bei euch nicht einfach "kopieren" sondern "abkupfern".

Erlaube mir noch eine kleine Ergänzung zu meinem Fall, weil wir ja beide vor einer Bestrahlung der Prostataloge stehen.
Für mich überraschenderweise hat das Tumorboard keine begleitende ADT empfohlen. Begründung: Operation eigentlich sehr gut gelungen, in Anbetracht des hohen PSA Werts von 50 ng/mL vor OP.
Jetzt keine schneller Anstieg (stabil bei 0.09 ng/mL). Profitieren einer begleitenden ADT sollen vor allem Patienten, welche bei deutlich höherem PSA Wert in die Bestrahlung einsteigen.

Ok, damit kann ich natürlich sehr gut leben, und will sie eigentlich auch gar nicht überreden zu einer begleitenden ADT.

So, jetzt will ich aber auch nicht meinen  Fall hier mehr ausbreiten, dies demnächst anderswo zu lesen und zu diskutieren.
Wünsche uns allen, die demnächst vor einer Bestrahlung stehen (und allen anderen auch), viel Glück und alles Gute.

Tritus

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun ja, ich hatte dich anfangs ja auch Titus genannt, weil ich meine Lesebrille nicht auf der Nase hatte.
Erst später bemerkte ich, dass du nicht der römische Kaiser bist.

Zur begleitenden ADT:
Professor Jünemann und PD Dr. Osmonov aus der Urologie UNI Kiel, die meine L-Knoten operierten, und mein behandelnder Urologe Prof. Seif, der meine RPE durchführte, haben mir von einer begleitenden ADT während der nachfolgenden L-Knoten Bestrahlung abgeraten.

Nur die Strahlentherapeuten waren anderer Meinung.
Ich hatte darauf verzichtet, damit der Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Bestrahlung besser zu beurteilen ist.

Nun ist die Debatte vor der Prostatalogen-Bestrahlung erneut in den Focus geraten.
Die Meinungen der o.g. Ärzte haben sich nicht geändert.

Mein Urologe meinte, ich soll die jetzigen 50 mg Bicalutamid, die ich seit dem 01.09. nehme, bis zum Ende der Bestrahlung (voraussichtlich Dezember) weiter nehmen.
Danach soll ich das Medikament absetzen, und gesund werden.

Gruß
hartmut

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Hartmut,




> ....
> Mein Urologe meinte, ich soll die jetzigen 50 mg Bicalutamid, die ich seit dem 01.09. nehme, bis zum Ende der Bestrahlung (voraussichtlich Dezember) weiter nehmen.
> Danach soll ich das Medikament absetzen, und gesund werden.
> 
> Gruß
> hartmut


Sag mal, weiß Dein Urologe,  dass Du GS 7b und pT3b hast?  Wenn ja, würde ich sofort wechseln.  Auch Deine Krebszellen sind schon in der Umlaufbahn und Du kannst sie nicht mehr alle rausfiltern. Wir müssen lernen mit dem Krebs zu leben.  Diese Aussage Deines Urologen ist Humbug und er sollte es besser wissen. Außer Du gehörst zu den seltenen Fällen der Spontanheilung und die Bestrahlung hilft 100%.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Sag mal, weiß Dein Urologe,  dass Du GS 7b und pT3b hast?


Servus lieber Sepp,

ja, dass weiß er.
Er hat mich selbst operiert.
Dieses ist auch nicht ernsthaft von ihm gemeint, eher mit Augenzwinkern.

Dass ich kein Selbstheiler bin, weiß ich.
Der gelegentliche Alkohol und die schöne Zigarette nach dem (nicht)Sex,schaffen es nur bedingt.

Ob die Bestrahlung sinnvoll sein wird, wird sich im nächsten Jahr zeigen.
Auf keinen Fall werde ich aber eine begleitende AHT machen.
Ich möchte wissen, ob die Bestrahlung wirkt, und nicht das Ergebnis durch AHT verschleiern, bzw. manipulieren.
Nur so kann ich später ernsthafte Fragen an dieStrahlen-Therapeuten stellen.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich der Strahlentherapie ein wenig misstraue.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier jede Studie, die für die Bestrahlung mit AHT positiv beschrieben wird, aufgegriffen wird, damit die Erfolge in der Statistik der Bestrahlungs-Center besser aussehen.

*Eine Frage an die Metformin - Befürworter.*
Ich hatte ja zu Beginn der Einnahme von Bicatulamid starke Beinschmerzen bis zur Hüfte.
Nachdem ich die Metformin von 1700 mg auf 850 mg reduziert hatte, wurden die Schmerzen weniger.
Nun habe ich die derzeit ganz weggelassen, und die Schmerzen sind fast weg.
Kann es sein, dass es NW von den Metformin sein können?
Im Beipackzettel habe ich darüber nichts gefunden.
Ich würde ungern auf das Medikament verzichten, weil es mich offensichtlich schlank hält.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> ....und nicht das Ergebnis durch AHT verschleiern, bzw. manipulieren. Nur so kann ich später ernsthafte Fragen an die Strahlen-Therapeuten stellen.


Was werden diese ernsthaften Fragen Dir nutzen wenn der erhoffte Erfolg nicht eingetreten ist? Du solltest Deinen Tumor bekämpfen und nicht eine Überprüfung der Strahlentherapie durchführen. Mach lieber erstmal mit Bicalutamid weiter, auch nach der Bestrahlung. Damit legst Du Dich auf die sichere Seite und es ist ja nur von begrenzter Dauer. Etwa sechs Monate. Dann entscheidest Du ob und wie lange Du es dann noch machen willst.

Zu dieser Wechselwirkung Bicalutamid und Metformin kann ich nichts sagen. Vielleicht sind die Schmerzen allein durch Bicalutamid entstanden. Das kannst Du nur feststellen, wenn Du wieder mit Metformin vorsichtig anfängst.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Was werden diese ernsthaften Fragen Dir nutzen wenn der erhoffte Erfolg nicht eingetreten ist? Du solltest Deinen Tumor bekämpfen und nicht eine Überprüfung der Strahlentherapie durchführen. Mach lieber erstmal mit Bicalutamid weiter, auch nach der Bestrahlung. Damit legst Du Dich auf die sichere Seite und es ist ja nur von begrenzter Dauer. Etwa sechs Monate. Dann entscheidest Du ob und wie lange Du es dann noch machen willst.
> 
> Zu dieser Wechselwirkung Bicalutamid und Metformin kann ich nichts sagen. Vielleicht sind die Schmerzen allein durch Bicalutamid entstanden. Das kannst Du nur feststellen, wenn Du wieder mit Metformin vorsichtig anfängst.
> 
> Georg


*Über Wolfjanz* Biografie:RPE 2008 (PSA 10) OP mit 58 1/2 Jahren: pT3b R2 GS 8, anschließend RT 2008 (adj HT bis 2010) PSA <0,1 bis dato (12.2016)Wohnort:Mannheim Maulbeerinsel östlich der Schafweide

hallo Hartmut,
mit Wolfjanz oder Stagwolf dem Musikus siehe you Tube hab ich ja Kontakt.
er ist ein Beispiel für den Erfolg,schau mal auf sein Profil.
ich selbst hatte ja eine Logenbestrahlung nach OP 2009 ,das hat ohne begleitende ADT das hat mir ein paar Jahre gebracht.
viel später dann noch mal eine IMRT Bestrahlung auf die Lympfbahnen und Knoten. es wurde empfohlen eine begleitende ADT.
im Vorfeld hatte ich Bicalutamid gehabt,habe das dann nach der Bestrahlung abgesetzt weil ich wissen wollte ob die Bestrahlung was gebracht hat. nach absetzen von Bicalutamid wieder wiederanstieg PSA.
also was tun ????
wünsche Dir das Beste
gruss

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg u. Adam,

solche Berichte regen natürlich zum Nachdenken an.
Ok, ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit.

Als NW von Bica werden Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall genannt.
Hoffentlich muss ich das nicht all zu ernst nehmen.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Gegen diese Nebenwirkungen empfiehlt Dr. Myers eben Metformin. Du kannst auch noch ein Statin, z.B. Simvastatin oder Atorvastatin dazu nehmen.

Sehr vereinfacht gesagt, Hormontherapie führt zu Gewichtszunahme und mehr Körpergewicht erhöht das Risiko für Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Georg,

das klingt ja soweit überschaubar. Da lässt sich ja ein bissel gegensteuern.
Mal sehen, ich werde wohl die begleitende AHT nun doch machen.
Die Dauer der Einnahme kann ich ja nach der Bestrahlung noch selbst bestimmen.

Noch nie war ich früher so wankelmütig.
Als ich Brigitte das erste Mal sah, wusste ich sofort, was ich will.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Das Bein lasse ich beim nächsten Arztbesuch mal per Ultraschall untersuchen.
Die mittelmäßigen Schmerzen treten in der letzten Zeit gelegentlich nur im Ruhezustand auf.
Gassi gehen und ein räderloses Fahrrad (man nennt es auch Trimmrad) helfen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Bewegung hilft auçh gg. die mögliche Gewichtszunahme bei der AHT. Krafttraining wirkt der Umwandlung von Muskeln in Fettgewebe entgegen.

Ich sag's Mal wie Georg stark vereinfacht: runter von Sofa.....rein in die Muckibude. Hätte ich früher auch nicht gedacht, dass ich da mal aufschlage und sogar Spaß am Abarbeiten habe...

Schönen Gruß aus Cordoba.

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

n'abend Uwe,

die Natur hat mir in der Vergangenheit einen einigermaßen sportlichen Körper geschenkt.
Ab einem gewissen Alter kommt der Zerfall, der dann respektiert werden sollte.
Wenn durch gelegentliche sportliche Tätigkeiten der Schmerz reduziert werden kann, wird das Sofa weniger benutzt. 
Zur Zeit dienen die Sportgeräte noch als Wäscheablage.

Was machst du in Cordoba?
Bist du beruflich mit der Abrissbirne unterwegs, um die alten Burgen und Kirchen zu verkleinern?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Mir würde der Strand und das Meer fehlen.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

wir machen schlicht Urlaub....waren in Granada und Cordoba, inzwischen in Conil de La Frontera (Meer), planen Ausflüge nach Gibraltar,Tarifa und Cadiz. Enden wird der Urlaub in Malaga. Also eine Mischung aus alten Steinen, Landschaft, Meer und natürlich entspannten Abenden in der Tapas Bar :-).  Hitzewallungen der AHT halten sich in Grenzen oder ich merke sie auf Grund der Temperaturen hier gar nicht....

Schmerzen beim Sport sollen natürlich nicht sein....da bin ich ganz froh, dass das abgesehen vom Muskelkater noch kein Thema ist.

Grüße in den Norden.

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hitzewallungen der AHT halten sich in Grenzen oder ich merke sie auf Grund der Temperaturen hier gar nicht....


In Hamburg werden es heute 30 Grad  :L&auml;cheln: 
Viel wärmer kann es in Spanien auch nicht mehr sein.

Dann genieße die Vielfalt, und schalte etwas ab, dass machen Brigitte und ich auch sehr oft.
Ob in Alicante, Prag oder Kopenhagen.




> Schmerzen beim Sport sollen natürlich nicht sein...


Da hatte ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt.
Ich mache ein wenig Sport, damit der leichte Schmerz verschwindet.

Gruss 
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

mein PSA Wert liegt erstaunlicherweise bei 0.094 (Stand: 28.09.18)

*Memory:
*Anfang Monat August, Einnahme von Bicalutamid 150 mg - PSA Ende August: 0.202
Anfang Monat September, Einnahme von Bicalutamid 50 mg - PSA Ende September: 0.094

Wie ist das möglich?
Der Nadir lag 2013 um die 0.25
Ich dachte immer, *unter* dem Nadir wird nicht viel passieren.

Tja, nun frage ich mich, ob ich die Bestrahlung bis Januar hinausschiebe, und erst einmal nach Alicante zum Boot fliege oder fahre.

*Angaben in mg/ml

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

wenn der Nadir nach Operation 0,25 ng/ml war, so konnte die Operation den Tumor nicht ganz entfernen. Wenn Du später während einer Hormontherapie einen niedrigeren PSA Wert erreichst, dann werden durch die Hormontherapie auch die nach der Operation verbliebenen Tumorzellen blockiert.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Georg!

Danke, lieber Georg, für diese Information!

Eine "richtige ADT" mache ich ja eigentlich nicht, nur eine leichte AHT.
Experimentell, so wie du es ja die vielen Jahre mit deinem Cyberknife  gemacht hast.
Leider habe ich keine Private Krankenversicherung, die mir andere Optionen gestatten.
Ich denke, deine Versicherung wird es weiterhin befürworten, weil dein Vorgehen erfolgreich ist.

Mein Urologe hat nun zu Brigitte gesagt, er steckt die "Hartmut-Spritze" erst einmal weg.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Er war etwas überrascht, deshalb danke ich dir für die Erklärung!

Egal, vielleicht lebe ich ja nun doch noch etwas länger, in einer guten Qualität.
Die NW halten sich im Rahmen.
Diese 2 X 850 mg Metformin, die du auch nimmst, habe ich weggelassen.
Seit dem habe ich keine Beinschmerzen, nicht Bauch,  mehr.

Momentan werde ich nicht fetter.
Falls das passiert, werde ich Uwe fragen, wenn er aus seinem Wein/Bier Urlaub aus Spanien zurückkehrt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Der ist wieder da und friert :-)

Bewegung....viel....auch wenn's schwer fällt :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich bin zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Nun kommt hier mal ein kleines Update.

Wie bekannt, nehme ich seit dem 01.08.18 Bicalutamid
Im 1. Monat 150 mg
Im 2. und 3. Monat *50 mg* (Bis Ende Oktober).
Bis zum Januar werde ich diese Medikation, und vielleicht darüber hinaus fortsetzen.
Ab Januar werde ich die Prostataloge bestrahlen lassen.

Zu den Nebenwirkungen:
Anfangs hatte ich Schmerzen im Bein, und noch andere Kleinigkeiten.
Seit Anfang September sind die NW, außer starken Verstopfungen, ausgeblieben.
Nicht einmal die üblichen Hitzewallungen traten bei mir auf.
Die Verstopfungen bereiten mir sehr große Sorgen.
Die herkömmlichen Mittelchen versagen.
Lactulose, Flohschalensamen oder mein geliebtes Mutaflor.
Das einzige, was einigermaßen noch hilft sind täglich 18 Tropfen Laxoberal.
Auf Dauer wohl kontraproduktiv.
Daher habe ich heute bereits Bedenken für die kommende Strahlentherapie.

Was sollte ich da machen?
Täglich einen Einlauf mit Auslauf  :L&auml;cheln: 
Irgendwie Quatsch. Dann würde die Darmträgheit chronisch werden . . . .

Ich verfolge Hans-J.`s  Profil und seine Postings sehr genau.
Auch wenn ich seine Schreiben im Forum nicht alle verstehe, aber immerhin weiss Hans-J. wie der Hase lang läuft. Soweit verstehe ich dann doch wieder seine Postings.
Soll heißen: Seine Argumente sollten nicht zu schlecht bewertet werden.

Mir machte das Metformin  etwas Sorge.
Als ich ambulant in der UNI (Nephrologie Kiel) war, hatte man mir gesagt, das dürfte ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, das wäre ja nur für Diabetiker.
Ich habe es erst einmal abgesetzt.
Nun muss ich mich erst einmal um meine Augen kümmern.
Diese beiden OPs werden wohl im Januar 2019 geschehen.

Mein Gott, wie die Zeit vergeht . . . .
Irgendwie nicht ganz verständlich.
Einstein, den ich sehr bewundert habe, hat es ja bereits auf den Punkt gebracht.
Seine Lichtgeschwindigkeits-Theorie wurde aber bereits widerlegt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Hartmut,
Dir alles Gute, hatte Dir mal geantwortet, aber Dein Postfach war voll  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Heribert

> Zu den Nebenwirkungen:
> 
> Die Verstopfungen bereiten mir sehr große Sorgen.
> Die herkömmlichen Mittelchen versagen.
> Lactulose, Flohschalensamen oder mein geliebtes Mutaflor.
> Das einzige, was einigermaßen noch hilft sind täglich 18 Tropfen Laxoberal.
> Auf Dauer wohl kontraproduktiv.
> Daher habe ich heute bereits Bedenken für die kommende Strahlentherapie.


Laxoberal ist eines der harmloseren Laxantien, weil es direkt im Darm wirkt und zwar
 nur im Dickdarm. Andere Mittel (z.B. Dulculax) müssen erst in der Leber verstoffwechselt 
werden und führen zur zentralen Steuerung der Beigabe von Flüssigkeit und der Mobilisation
-Peristaltik- der gesamten Darmpassage. Hier ist die Gefahr der Gewöhnung ungleich höher.

Wesentlich für alle Laxantien, sie dürfen nicht eingenommen werden, wenn gleichzeitig
PPI-Hemmer eingenommen werden.

Wenn das all Deine Sorgen sind .....?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## flüstermann

hallo Hartmut,

bin ja seit einigen Monaten nun in der Dialyse, Bauchfelldialyse, und muss daher auch auf Stuhlgang, möglichst nicht hart, achten.

Während meiner Bestrahlung habe/hatte ich auch das Laxoberal im Einsatz, vom KfH habe ich aber nun Movicol bekommen und das wirkt sehr gut, weich und zuverlässig ist der Stuhl.

vielleicht auch bei Dir?

lg
Harald (der nun auf eine Niere wartet)

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Stefan, der Briefkasten ist wieder aufgeräumt.

Heribert, danke für Deine immer wieder beruhigenden Hinweise!
Diese Antra, Pepdul und Famotidin nehme ich nur noch selten.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass diese PPI-Hemmer nicht zusammen mit Laxantienen eingenommen werden sollten.

Harald, danke für den Tipp!
Movicol, den Wirkstoff Macrogol (Macrogol AbZ) hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal wieder zurück in den Medikamentenschrank gelegt.
Warum, weiss ich nicht mehr.
Das Pulver ist seit gestern wieder in der Testphase.
Zusammen mit den Laxoberal wären das dann schon mal 2 Medis, die ich zur Bestrahlung einsetzen kann.

Ich hatte es bereits gelesen, dass bei Dir die Transplantation einer neuen Niere geplant ist.
Bis dahin ist die Bauchfelldialyse doch eine gute Zwischenlösung.
Ein Freund von uns konnte diese 4 Jahre lang zu Hause durchführen.
Nun hat er durch einen Augeninfarkt sein linkes Augenlicht verloren.
Angeblich vermtl. wegen zu geringer Flüssigkeitsaufnahme.
Vielleicht hätte es durch eine regelmäßige Kontrolle beim Augenarzt verhindert werden können!?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

das Macrogol AbZ hat leider keine Wirkung gezeigt.
Nun weiss ich, warum ich von den 20 Tüten noch 14 übrig hatte.
Trotzdem, danke für den Tipp.
Zurzeit nehme ich einen nicht wohlschmeckenden Sauerkrautsaft, der eine Wirkung zeigt.
So habe ich für die Bestrahlung einen Favoriten mehr.

Meine Blutwerte sind OK, sagt mein Urologe.

Ich nehme wieder Metformin, weil ich das OK vom Urologen erhalten habe.
Die Nephrologie hatte es mir ja verboten.

Der PSA Wert ist am 22.Nov. auf 0.054 gerutscht.
Die schlafenden Hunde werde ich vorerst nicht wecken.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=graphic

Statt einer humorvollen Einlage gibt es heute mal eine Frage  :L&auml;cheln: 
Vor der Bestrahlung wollte ich noch einmal ein PET machen lassen, damit ich einen erneuten L-Knotenbefall ausschließen kann.
Gibt es eine PET Untersuchung nur für das Becken?
Ich habe vergessen meinen Arzt zu fragen.
Das wäre dann günstiger und vielleicht nicht so belastend.
Die Klage der 2 anderen PETs läuft noch.
Die dritte Untersuchung müsste ich wohl sicher selbst zahlen, da zu kurzfristig.

Der Termin zur Augen-OP ist am 24.01.19 geplant.
Ich würde die P-Logenbestrahlung noch bis März verschieben wollen, wenn das Bicatulamid weiterhin bis März das PSA unter Kontrolle hält.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

hartmut, was willst du mehr. Psa ist gut, Blutwerte bis auf 2 die hart an der Grenze sind alles o.k. Wenns so bleibt ist alles gut dann kannst du ruhigen Gewissen Weihnachten feiern.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
PSMA PET CT nur Becken wie soll das gehen. Die GA68 etc. Infusion liegt hoffentlich überall an den Krebszellen an und  PET / CT geht auch nur ganzheitlich. Sprech mal mit Deinem Urologen was
er bezogen auf Deinen Metastasenverdacht von einem multiparametrischen MRT hält, das wäre auch deutlich billiger als ein PSMA PET.

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Hartmut,

Ich würde mir das PET ganz sparen. Du hattest letztes Jahr Lymphknoten Entfernung, und Bestrahlung. 
Das letzte PET erst im Mai diesen Jahres hat keine positiven Lymphknoten gezeigt, nur eine deutliches Rezidiv in der P-Loge.
Also kann der PSA Anstieg eigentlich nur von daher kommen. Und jetzt ist alles schön im Winterschlaf.

Lange hinauszögern würde ich die Rezidivbestrahlung dennoch nicht. 50 mg Bicalutamid ist als längerfristige Monotherapie eigentlich zuwenig.

Was mich anbetrifft, geniesse ich jetzt auch erst mal Weihnachten ohne gross schon an nächstes Jahr zu denken (2 Wochen auf Lanzerote sind geplant).
Halte mich an die Empfehlung der Strahlenärztin erst 3 Monate das erste Mal nach der Bestrahlung den PSA zu messen.

Liebe Grüsse
Tritus

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi, Günther und Tritus,

Danke für Eure Postings!

Michi, danke für den Blick auf meine Alkoholwerte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
2 Werte hart an der Grenze! Muss ich mir da sorgen machen?

Günther, danke für Deine Aufklärung.
Ich wusste es nicht. Ich hatte nur gedacht, für die Knoten und Loge würde eine neue Aufnahme des Beckens reichen. Nun verstehe ich aber den Sinn, wegen des Mittels, was dir zugeführt wird.

Tritus, danke, dass du noch einmal meine Legende gelesen hast!
So wie mir bekannt, können doch neue L-Knoten sehr schnell wieder entstehen.
Sepp und Georg hatten mal geschrieben, dass es eine Schlange mit 2 Köpfen ist.
Daher meine Befürchtung, wenn ich die P-Loge Bestrahlen lassen, sind die L-Knoten bereits unterwegs.
Momentan denke ich auch, dass der PSA-Anstieg von der Prostataloge herkommt.

Nun habe ich mir erlaubt, auch einmal wieder Dein Profil zu lesen.
Ich denke, alles ist bei Dir im Rahmen.
Es ist gut, (oder vielleicht auch nicht so gut), dass du dich nicht zusätzlich mit Hormonmitelchen belastest.
Ich habe erst nach fast 6 Jahren damit angefangen, und bin gut damit gefahren.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin kein Arzt, aber er wird dir bestimmt erklären können was diese 2 Werte beeinflusst. "- Natrium, +GPT "
Habe meine Blutwerte zum Vergleich angeschaut, geht nicht, komplett andere Bezeichnungen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi,

solange da nicht 5 Sterne oder 2 Kreuze hinter den Zahlen auftauchen, wandert der Laborbericht in die Ablage.

Gestern habe ich noch einmal nachgefragt.
Alles im Rahmen. Ein Einzelwert (GPT) verliert sich in der Vielfalt, und hätte keine große Bedeutung.
Kaliummangel wird vermtl. Durch meine Bicalutamid verursacht?!
Seid der Einnahme dieses Mittels, trinke ich weniger Alkohol.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder einen schönen kroatischen Wein trinken!?

Trotzdem danke!
 6 Augen sehen mehr als 4 Augen.

Hier noch elf Sätze für Tritus:
Lieber Schweizer, ich wünsche Dir eine schönen Urlaub!
Spanien ist immer eine gute Wahl.
Die erste Reise nach Cartagena hatte ich 1972 mit einem Freund, und meinem Ford Capri angetreten. Ohne Klima, und warmen Wasser zum trinken, und ein Zelt im Kofferraum.
Seitdem bin ich Spanienurlauber.
Viele Autobahnen gab es damals nicht in Spanien, und die Mädchen waren alle katholisch.  :L&auml;cheln: 




> Lange hinauszögern würde ich die Rezidivbestrahlung dennoch nicht. 50 mg Bicalutamid ist als längerfristige Monotherapie eigentlich zuwenig.
> Nicht unbedingt.


Es gibt einige hier im Forum, die es bereits seit Jahren mit Erfolg anwenden.
Ob 150 mg oder 50 mg, das weiss ich nun nicht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

> Es gibt einige hier im Forum, die es bereits seit Jahren mit Erfolg anwenden.
> Ob 150 mg oder 50 mg, das weiss ich nun nicht.


Ich wollte Dich mit dieser Info keinesfalls verunsichern. Du planst das Bica ja auch nicht als längerfristige Monotherapie, denn dafür
wären nur 50 mg Bica gemäss Packungsbeileger für metastasierten PCa nicht vorgesehen.
Aber eben, wie Georg auch früher mal geschrieben hat, besser als gar nichts zur Vorbereitung der Bestrahlung.

Dann noch 3 Sätze an Dich:
Über Spanien Festland kann ich nicht viel berichten.
Meine nicht katholische Frau und ich verbringen schon seit über 10 Jahren unsere Winterferien auf den Kanarischen Inseln, um den Sommer etwas zu verlängern.
So weit Autofahren tue ich mir nicht an, auch wenn 4 Std. Fliegen auch nicht sehr angenehm ist.

So, dann verabschiede ich mich langsam auch in die Forumferien. Ich versuche während dieser Zeit gar nicht an die Krankheit zu denken (verdrängen).
Dies fällt mir im Gegensatz zu vielen Mitbetroffenen leicht, da ich keine physischen Beschwerden habe.

Liebe Grüsse
Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke man sollte den PSA Wert regelmäßig überwachen. Wenn bei 50 mg der PSA Wert in einem für einen persönlich "zufriedenstellenden" Bereich bleibt, kann man bei 50 mg bleiben. Ansonsten kann man auf 100 oder 150 mg erhöhen oder das Medikament wechseln. Zu Anfang würde ich jedoch empfehlen mit 150 mg anzufangen und nach vier bis acht Wochen versuchen die Dosis zu senken.

Vor einer Hormontherapie mit z.B. einer Lupron-Spritze setzt man 50 mg Bicalutamid ein. Also geht man davon aus, dass auch 50 mg ausreichend wirken.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,
du hast keinen Kalium-, sondern, wenn überhaupt einen Natriummangel. Bei einem Wert von 134 mmol/l ist das aber schon eine steile These, hier von Mangel zu sprechen. Und für die GPT gilt, was auch für PSA gilt. Der Verlauf zählt. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch sagen, dass mein PSA-Wert unter Bicalutamid 50 mg/Tag seit dem 26.10. nach der letzten PRLT jetzt auf 5,43 ng/ml gefallen ist. Bestrahlung der Prostata bin ich noch am Planen.
Noch eine Bemerkung an Michi 



> Natrium +GPT, geht nicht, komplett andere Bezeichnungen.


Natrium taucht in den Befunden oft mit seinem chemischen Zeichen Na oder auch NA auf und die GPT heißt neuerdings ALT, die GOT AST, wg. internationaler Vereinheitlichung.

Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Hallo Arnold, vielen Dank für Deine Aufklärung!
Ich hatte tatsächlich das Natrium mit dem Kalium verwechselt.
Das hieße dann, Labor- und Tageszeitabhängig, und wäre dann auch zu vernachlässigen.
Google.de sagt, es ist möglich, dass ich zu viel trinke.
Morgens viel Kaffee, nachmittags Gemüsesaft und Kefir. Am Abend dann noch 1 Liter Milch.

Hallo Georg,
ja, ich lasse den PSA alle 6 Wochen überwachen.
In den ersten 2 Monaten war ich monatlich im Labor.
Angefangen bin ich im 1. Monat mit 150 mg Bicalutamid.

Hallo Tritus,
eigentlich sind wir auch Insel-Urlauber.
Wir schippern seit 15 Jahren mehrmals im Jahr mit dem Boot von Alicante zur Insel Tabarca zum baden.
Die schöne, sehr kleine Insel findest du unter Google Maps  :L&auml;cheln: 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/031...5!4d-0.4817677
https://www.google.de/maps/place/031...5!4d-0.4817677

(Quelle: google maps)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Barnold, ich habe bemerkt das Natrium im Minus ist und GPT im Plus. GPT hat etwas mit der Leber zu tun. hartmut sagt es sind seine Alk- Werte.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

heute ist Montag, und der Hartmut hat mal wieder seinen humorvollen Tag  . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Mal nee doofe Frage:
Einer meiner kleinen Hunde (2 Rüden) wurde ja chemisch kastriert.
Soll heissen: Es wurde ein Chip implantiert, der ihn 2 Jahre davon befreit, übermäßig geil zu sein. Er war sogar schwul geworden.
Seitdem bellt er nicht mehr so schön mit seiner dunklen Stimme.

Mir kommt es auch so vor, dass meine Stimme ein wenig an Kraft verloren hat.
Brigitte hört nicht mehr auf mich.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Spaß bei Seite,
kann es sein, dass es an den Bicalutamit liegen könnte?
Gefunden habe ich dazu nichts.
Irgendwo hatte ich aber in der Vergangenheit einmal etwas darüber gelesen.

Lieber Michi, alles Gut.
Ich habe mich über das Posting eines ehemaligen Laborleiter einer Klinik sehr gefreut!
Alle Chemiker hier im Forum sind Gold wert.
Daher hatte ich verzweifelt versucht, unseren Optimisten zurück zu holen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn er nicht so arg durch seine Medikamente verseucht sein würde, dass er ein lieber Mensch wäre.

Wir sitzen ja alle in einem Boot.
Das hatte mein lieber Freund, Konrad immer gesagt.
Da hatte Konrad Recht, daran sollten wir uns halten, wie ich finde.

So, nun hoffe ich, dass sich meine liebe Christine, und der liebe Frank sich hier mal wieder  melden  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Ja Hartmut,

so ist das mit der Hormontherapie.
Da geht es dir wie deinen Hunden: zuerst bist du nicht mehr so bissig, dann bekommst du eine piepsige Stimme (kannst in den Kastratenchor eintreten),
dann wedelst du nicht mehr mit dem Schwanz, dann bekommst du einen schönen Busen,
und am Ende wirst du schwul!
(Bestenfalls bi, deshalb heisst es ja Bi-calutamid...)

Humorige Grüße
Detlef

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Hartmut,
unser erster Dobermann Attila warkastriert. Er war schwer herzkrank und hätte auch ei einem ungewollten Deckaktseine Erkrankung, die genetisch bedingt war, weitergegeben. Er entwickelte sichbereits mit 6 Monaten doch auch sexuell recht aktiv, mir war die Kiste zu heißund mit 8 Monaten hieß es Schnippschnapp Eier ab. Die Kastration mit dem Chipwollte ich nicht, denn ob die Hormone so gesund sind, konnte und wollte mir kein Arzt erklären. Ich denke, zwischen einer hormonellen und echten Kastrationist schon ein Unterschied.

Nach bereits wenigen Tagen tröpfelte er nicht mehr (kleine weisse Tröpfchen auf rotem Terracottaboden), vermöbelte nicht mehr den Sisalteppich und hob nicht mehr an jedem Grashalm das Bein. 
Kastrierte Rüden riechen nicht mehr nach Rüden, was dann andere, intakte Rüden dazu animiert, die vermeindliche Hündinzu besteigen. Das gibt dann aber schnell Ärger! Die Stimme von Attilaveränderte sich nicht. Er war nie ein großer Beller, aber wenn, hatte er noch immer die gleiche, dunkle und sonore Hundestimme, die durchaus Eindruck machte. Auch ohne ihn zu sehen, wußte man, da ist ein großer Hund hinter der Tür!

Axel ist nicht kastriert. Wir warteten und ließen ihn sich erst mal entwickeln. So richtig Trieb entwickelte er nicht, bis heute (Axel ist jetzt 7) wurde weder Teppich, Kissen noch Mensch von ihm gemopst.Selbst (läufige) Hündinnen interessieren ihn nicht wirklich, außer so eine dumme Nuss ist nicht angeleint, hat ihre Stehtage in hält ihm sein Hinterteilhin. Doch da reicht ein NEIN von mir und er läuft weiter. Die Besitzer der Hündinnen sind dann immer glücklich, weil nix passiert ist. Ich sage allerdings immer wieder, Axel ist nicht wie ein normaler Rüde. Die wittern schon mal überKilometer hinweg eine läufige Hundedame und büxen aus. Hat unser Bub noch niemals gemacht. Sein bester Kumpel ist ein kastrierter Rüde. Und an den Wochenenden gehe ich immer mit einer Bekannten spazieren. Die hat einen rotzfrechen Bolonkarüden, den Axel beschützt. Zudem darf der Kleine ihn anbellen und zwicken. Axel nimmt das stressfrei und völlig tolerant hin.
Die Hundemädchen hier in der Umgebung stehen alle auf Axel  nur leider hat er so gar kein Interesse an ihnen. Streiten die Damen dann noch um ihn, trollt er sich elegant einige Meter weg oder verstecktsich hinter mir. 
Was ich sagen will: obwohl unser Axel ein vollwertiger Rüde ist, ist er weder triebhaft noch pöbelig zu anderen Hunden. Allerdings sollte niemand Fremdes *mich*ungefragt anfassen. Dann steht da ein Höllenhund, knurrend, fletschend und sehr eindrucksvoll. 
Haben wir ihm nie beigebracht  hat er so im Blut. Und genauso verteidigt er auch den Hundepapa.
Ach ja, seit einem Jahr muss Axel nun aber zur jährlichen Vorsorge: Prostata abtasten und Ultraschall der Hoden und des Bauchraums. Rüden sind nicht kastriert- eher anfällig für Hodenkrebs.

Ich kann Brigitte verstehen und weiß, dass Männer durchaus bei diesem Thema ein Problemchen haben. Es ist fast so, als  müssten sie selbst (und nicht der Hund) sich dieser Prozedur unterziehen J.

Ich hoffe, Eurem Wutzerl geht es trotzdem gut!

Alles Liebe,
Christine

----------


## Optimist

> Daher hatte ich verzweifelt versucht, unseren Optimisten zurück zu holen.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn er nicht so arg durch seine Medikamente verseucht sein würde, dass er ein lieber Mensch wäre.


Lieber Hartmut,
Bicalutamid, Leuprorelin und Pamorelin,  das hinterlässt  Spuren und die Stimmung geht ab und an in den Keller, man wird empfindlicher, auch aggressiver  und gelegentlich rollt mir auch eine Träne in den Bart. Aber der gedeiht wie eh und je und hat sich nach der Chemo gut erholt.
An der Stimme hat die chemische Kastration bei mir nichts geändert, im Gegenteil. Durch das Verschwinden der Lungenmetastasen ist meine Stimme wieder voller und kräftiger geworden, einfach weil die Lunge wieder leistungsfähiger ist. 
Vor meiner Erstdiagnose habe ich beim Treppensteigen geschnauft (ist halt das Alter, denkt man). Jetzt ohne Metastasen habe ich mir angewöhnt Treppen hoch zu rennen. Sieht vielleicht etwas seltsam aus bei einem älteren Mann, aber mir gefällt es, wenn ich dabei nicht aus der Puste komme. Und kleinere Bergtouren habe ich auch schon wieder problemlos  geschafft. 

Grüsse vom 
  Optimisten Franz

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

vielen Dank für die Infos!
Insbesondere an Christine, die mich gleich zu Ihrem Hund machen möchte.
(Kann ich verstehen, liebe Christine)  :L&auml;cheln: 
Und danke an Detlef, der mich am liebsten mit Titten und Bi hätte  :L&auml;cheln: 

Na ja, so schlimm wird es wohl nicht.
Das mit der hellen Stimme war ja nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich hatte es einmal in der Vergangenheit gelesen.

Zu meinen Nebenwirkungen kommen tatsächlich Stimmungsschwankungen hinzu.
Eine Aggressivität kann ich aktuell bei mir nicht mehr feststellen, 
aber eine Träne gab es auch beim "Altrocker Hartmut" in der Vergangenheit schon mal, lieber Franz.
Dazu brauchte ich keine Bicalutamit.

Weitere Nebenwirkungen unter Bicalutamid 50 mg sind bei mir starke Verstopfungen, die ich einigermaßen mit Weinsauerkrautsaft (eher Wein) in den Griff bekommen habe. Antriebslosigkeit und Müdigkeit am Tage.
Nachts, wenn ich nicht schlafen kann, bastele ich an meiner Eisenbahn Spur H0 rum.
Für die Spur N oder Z hätte ich keine Geduld.

Ansonsten habe ich ja noch meine zwei  alten US Cars Trans M und Pontiac, für diese ich auch mal nachts in die warme Garage gehe.
Da muss der verchromte Außenauspuff ersetzt werden. Das schaffe ich nicht am Tage.  Zu müde, zu antriebslos  und zu kalt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

So Hartmut , bin wieder hier gelandet. Am Sonntag geht's schon wieder weg bis zum 7.1.19 . Ich (wir) hoffe(n) sehr dass es Dir bald wieder besser geht. Das Wetter drück ja auch ein bischen mit. Im Bezug auf Verstopfung habe ich jeden morgen in letzter Zeit einen oder zwei Esslöffel Leinöl auf nüchternen Magen eingenommen. Das hat geholfen. Ansonsten alles einigermaßen grün im Augenblick. Halte den Kopf oben , du bist doch ein Kämpfer.  Lieben Gruß auch an Brigitte von uns. M+F

----------


## Hartmut S

Naaa, schön,
nun haben sich auch meine letzten Lieblinge hier gemeldet.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Ja lieber Frank, das mit dem Öl werde ich mal probieren.
Derzeit teste ich auch noch für die spätere Bestrahlung DulcoSoft.

Du hattest mir ja bereits vor 4 Jahren mal einen guten Tipp gegen Verstopfungen gegeben. Oder war es etwa Marions Idee? 
Komme gesund aus Japan wieder, und denke bitte an dein gutes Herz, welches ja schon einige Jahre auf dem Puckel hat.  :L&auml;cheln: 

 Spaß bei Seite. Ich bin auch Heribert sehr dankbar, dass er mir bei diesen blöden Verstopfungsproblem beigestanden hatte.
Seine Tipps sind Gold wert. Auch die Infos dazu, was man nehmen darf, und was man etwas näher betrachten sollte.

Noch ein Wort zu Franz:



> *Bicalutamid, Leuprorelin und Pamorelin, das hinterlässt Spuren und die Stimmung geht ab und an in den Keller, man wird empfindlicher, auch aggressiver*


Ja Franz, das stimmt, obwohl ich ja nur 50 mg Bicalutamin nehme.
Wie blöd ich manchmal reagiere, kannst du anderwo verfolgen.
Ich hatte nicht bemerkt, dass ich mit nur einem Satz eine Vielzahl von User beleidigt habe.
Sepp hatte es in der Vergangenheit einmal erklärt, warum es passieren könnte.

Nun ist bald Weihnachten, und ich versuche einmal wieder blödsüß, oder einfach nur nett zu sein.
Nicht jeder von uns ist in Weihnachtsstimmung. Das versuche ich einmal zu verstehen . . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hallo Hartmut
Bleib so wie du bist auch wenn ein paar annehmen das du sie beleidigt hast. Ich freu mich immer wenn ein Beitrag von dir hier im Forum zu lesen ist. Die ganze Theorie die hier eigenstellt oder verlinkt ist versuche ich überhaupt nicht mehr zu lesen. Es geht da einmal Hüh und einmal Hot. Das verwirrt doch nur. Ich versuche so gut wie möglich zu Leben und das ist das Wichtigste. Irgendwelche Versuche unternehm ich nicht, auch lasse ich mir von niemeanden vorschreiben was ich zu Essen und zu Trinken habe. Wenn das nicht mehr ein wenig dazu beiträgt das ich mich gut fühle das reicht. Anders wäre wenn ich auf viel verzichten müsste ist das dann noch lebenswert ?
Schöne Feiertage und ein einigermaßen gesundes neues Jahr.

Michael

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Hartmut,
auch ich wünsche mir daß Du so bleibst wie Du bist  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  das ist so schon in ordnung !  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Fein, dass ich so bleiben darf.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

In diesem Sinne nutze ich dann mal meinen Tread, um Euch eine schöne Weihnachten zu wünschen.

*Ich wünsche allen Christen hier im Forum ein besinnliches, friedliches Weihnachtsfest!

*Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

PSA am 17.01.19 liegt bei 0.031
https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=graphic

Ich nehme weiterhin, seit August/September 2018, 50 mg Bicalutamid und Metformin 850 mg/24 Std.
Sonst nichts.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Hartmut! Das sieht gut aus.

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Von mit auch herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bei mir schauts momentan ein wenig anders aus. Mein Psa ist auf 0,14 Gestiegen. In 5 Wochen habe ich einen Kontrolltermin.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

die Augen-OP scheint gut verlaufen zu sein.
An dieser Stelle meinen Dank an die netten User, die versucht hatten mich zu beruhigen.
Meine Angst war tatsächlich völlig unbegründet.
Nun gehe ich in 2 Wochen mutig mit dem zweiten Auge in die Augenklinik.
Das reparierte Auge ist super. Alle Farben sind wieder da. Auch der Kontrast ist wieder vorhanden. Die Autofahrt in der Dunkelheit funktioniert mit einem Auge bereits.
Durch das noch nicht ausgetauschtes Auge besteht nun aber eine Behinderung beim Lesen und Schreiben.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Aufgrund des guten Ansprechens der Bicalutamid, wollte ich mit der Prostatalogenbestrahlung noch warten.
Das Beratungsgespräch in der UNI werde ich am Monatsende aber trotzdem wahrnehmen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo zusammen,
>  die Augen-OP scheint gut verlaufen zu sein.


Moins,
hab ich doch gesagt, lebe jetzt schon 5 Jahre mit den Linsen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

meine ersten Worte am nächsten Tag zu meiner Frau, hattes Du die Falten schon immer im Gesicht ?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

ja Stefan, ich hatte so etwas ähnlich blödes gesagt, und bekam gleich eine gescheuert.
Zum Glück auf dem anderen Auge.   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Nun soll ich erst mal die "Klappe halten", was ich auch gerne mache.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

> ja Stefan, ich hatte so etwas ähnlich blödes gesagt, und bekam gleich eine gescheuert.
> Zum Glück auf dem anderen Auge.  
> Nun soll ich erst mal die "Klappe halten", was ich auch gerne mache.


Hallo Hartmut,
ja bei frauen soll man immer aufpassen,
selbst kann man sich ja dann auch mal im spiegel betrachten,oder besser nicht ???
iss wenigsten alles nicht mehr so vernebelt.
viel erfolg beim zweiten auge.

gruss
adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

meine Augen sind noch nicht so gut verheilt. Es brennt und juckt.
Es soll eine leichte Bindehautentzündung sein.
Nun muss ich ABs reintröpfeln.

Klar, die OP ist gut verlaufen! Daher könnte ich nun wieder das ges. Forum in Augenschein nehmen.  Lieber noch nicht  :L&auml;cheln: 

Zur Prosti:
Mir geht es nach einem halben Jahr unter Bicalutamid gut.
Na ja, fast gut.
Ich kann immer nur alle 3 Tage Kaka machen gehen.
Die Verstopfungen sind blöde, und belasten mich.
Ich war auch bereits beim Proktologen. Dieser hatte nur eine verstopfte Vene feststellen können. Nicht schlimm. Das verursacht aber nicht die starken Verstopfungen.
Eine Darmspiegelung ist in den nächsten 3 Monaten fällig. Die Letzte war vor knapp 5 Jahren.

Sonst alles gut.
Oder sagen wir mal so, -  fast alles gut,
denn ich werde immer fetter. Habe bestimmt 4 oder 5 Kg zugenommen, obwohl ich weiterhin viel Sport betreibe, fleißig Schach spiele.

Ansonsten merke ich die NB der Bica so gut, wie gar nicht.
Ich nehme dieses schöne, gute Medikament nun bereits 6 Manate, und bin froh, dass es auf dem Markt ist.
Die 3-Manats-Spritze, kommt dann später, nachdem ich meine Prostataloge bestrahlen lassen habe. Ich weiss ja, dass dort etwas ist.

Mein Urologe, und nun auch mein Strahlentherapeut haben gesagt, ich könnte mir noch Zeit lassen.
Nun glaube ich, erst einmal 1 Jahr, oder mehr an Lebensqualität gewonnen zu haben.
Keine Ahnung . . . . . aber vielleicht alles gut!
 . . . oder auch nicht.

Einen Herz- und Schlaganfall hatte ich ja noch nicht.
Könnte aber noch kommen, wenn ich hier zu viel lese.
Einen Dachschaden werde ich wohl bereits haben.
Macht nichts, sagt Brigitte . . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Irgendeiner wird wohl einen größeren Schaden haben.
Sonst würde ja hier nicht ein Administrator/Moderator verklagt werden.
 Da sieht man mal wieder, was eine ADT, AHT anrichten kann . . . . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Abend,

danke für die eMails.
Ich konnte nicht antworten, wegen der beiden Augen OPs.

meine jetzigen Nebenwirkungen unter Bicalutamid halten sich im Rahmen.
Einige andere NW haben sich später im Nachhinein eingependelt, und sind nicht mehr aktuell, oder sagen wir mal Pillepalle (sehr kleine NW).

Derzeit sind folgende Nebenwirkungen vorhanden:

Müdigkeit am NachmittagGewichtszunahme 5 KgStarke VerstopfungenGynäkomastie* einseitig.*
 Zu der Gynäkomastie ist eine linksseitige OP geplant.

Ja, lieber Uwe und Georg, ich mache 3 X die Woche Sport.
Spiele nun 3 X in der Woche Schach, statt 1 X die Woche.

Spass bei Seite.
Ihr wisst ja, dass ich 1998 als Bodybuilder einen Regional-Gewinn ergattert hatte.
Auf Deutsch: Ich hatte mir im 20 ten Jahrhundert meinen schönen Körper versaut.
Da wird heute nicht mehr dran gearbeitet.

Damals hatte ich mich wegen der ausgeprägten Brüste (Titten) operieren lassen.
Offensichtlich wurde in der linken Brust nicht das komplette Gewebe entfernt.
Nun muss ich noch einmal die linke Seite machen lassen.
Rechts sind keine Auffälligkeiten.

Leider zahlt es die AOK nicht. Warum weiss ich nicht wirklich.
Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es bei Prosti und ADT immer bezahlt wird.

Eine Bestrahlung war kein Thema, weil die Ärzte davon ausgingen, dass ja die Drüsen damals entfernt wurden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

durch die Bicalutamid habe ich eine einseitige Brustvergrößerung bekommen.
Vor 17 Jahren wurden aufgrund zu vieler Sportaktivitäten beide Brüste erfolgreich operiert.
Leider wurde auf der einen Seite nicht alles Gewebe entfernt, sodass es zu einer erneuten Gynäkomastie gekommen ist.

Mein alter Operateur ist verstorben.
Der Nachfolger hat alles vermessen und fotografiert, einen Antrag bei der AOK gestellt, und ist bereit, dieses zu korrigieren.
Der Antrag wurde u.a. mit starken Schmerzen begründet.
Leider hat die AOK mal wieder den Antrag abgelehnt.

Es läuft seit 2 Jahren eine Klage gegen die AOK (PET), deren Forderungen insgesamt bei 4.000 Euro plus Anwaltskosten liegen.
Die neuen Kosten belaufen sich zwischen 2.000 und 3.000 Euro.
Diese Kosten wollte ich eigentlich nicht vorstrecken.

*Frage:*
- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass die Kosten per Gericht, eventuell durch eine Einstweilige   Verfügung, von der AOK sofort bezahlt werden müssten?
- Hat einer bereits, in ähnlichen Fällen, Erfahrungen sammeln können?
- Oder hat einer eine Idee, wie ich diese OP bezahlt bekomme?

Ich bin seit  Anfang 2013 Krebspatient, der nun durch eine AHT (keine ADT) eine Brustvergrößerung bekommen hat, die mit Schmerzen verbunden ist.
Die OP würde ambulant gemacht werden. Wegen einer evtl. Drainage, 1 Tag Einzelzimmer.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

eine einstweilige Verfügung wird erlassen, wenn es vor einem endgültigen Urteil zu einer Situation kommt, die durch das Urteil nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann. In Deinem Fall streiten sich zwei Parteien, wer bezahlen soll, das ist kein Fall für eine einstweilige Verfügung.

Vielleicht kannst Du Günther "silver dollar" eine PN schicken, ob er Dir noch einen Tip geben kann, wie die Kasse die Operation bezahlt.

Wie ich gehört habe, kann 20 mg Tamoxifen eine leichte Reduktion der entstandenen Brustvergrößerung bewirken. Vielleicht gehen zumindest die Schmerzen damit weg.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Was ist denn der beste Zeitpunkt für einen chirurgischen Eingriff? Wenn man 8 Monate nach Beginn einer HT störendes Fettgewebe entfernt, kann da nicht noch anderweitig was nachwachsen?

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Georg,

vielen Dank für Deine Tips!

Ja, mit Günther stehe ich in Verbindung.
Er betreut mich bereits in einer anderen Sache, und ist zurzeit mit anderen Problemen seiner Schäfchen sehr beschäftigt.
Meine Anwältin ist mal wieder im Urlaub.




> Wie ich gehört habe, kann 20 mg Tamoxifen eine leichte Reduktion der entstandenen Brustvergrößerung bewirken.


Ich war bisher der Meinung, wenn es erst einmal da ist, hilft nur eine OP (?!)





> Was ist denn der beste Zeitpunkt für einen chirurgischen Eingriff? Wenn man 8 Monate nach Beginn einer HT störendes Fettgewebe entfernt, kann da nicht noch anderweitig was nachwachsen?


Ja Karl, dass wüsste ich auch gerne.
Ich weiss es nicht.
Mein Operateur meinte, wir sollten noch etwas warten.
Die Messer sind geschärft und liegen griffbereit.  :Blinzeln: 
Ich kann mich auch später jeder Zeit melden. Über die Kosten müsse ich mir keine Gedanken machen.

Na ja, solange ich mein Boot nicht verkaufen muss . . . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

(karl, nur mal so nebenbei, kanada kenne ich gut. ich war früher oft dort).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Karl,
an sich sollen vor allem die Brustdrüsen entfernt werden, damit kein weiteres Fettgewebe entsteht. Vorhandenes Fettgewebe zu entfernen ist, vermute ich, mehr etwas für einen Schönheitschirurgen. Jedenfalls schreibt das Basiswissen:
_Eine alternative, aber anscheinend selten angewandte Prophylaxe gegen Brustvergrößerung besteht im operativen Entfernen der Brustdrüsen, was ambulant oder in einer Tagesklinik von einem Hautarzt vorgenommen werden kann. Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass viele Hautärzte einen solchen Eingriff noch nie durchgeführt haben.

_Hartmut,
ich habe das mit der Verkleinerung durch Tamoxifen 20mg nur gehört. Einen Versuch wäre es wohl wert. Ansonsten, dank Basiswissen, kannst Du ja auch mal einen Hautarzt nach diesem Eingriff fragen. Das wird wohl ambulant dann nicht so teuer sein.

Georg

----------


## flüstermann

hallo Hartmut,

meinen Busen nach den Hormonspritzen,  habe ich durch Bestrahlimg minimiert, waren 6 Sitzungen mit 6 Gy.

lg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Harald, Georg,




> _flüstermann_: meinen Busen nach den Hormonspritzen, habe ich durch Bestrahlung minimiert, waren 6 Sitzungen mit 6 Gy.


Wenn das auch bei mir funktioniert, wäre es besser als die OP
Ich werde mich da mal in der UNI schlau machen.
Danke für den Tipp!

Georg, das mit den 20 mgTamoxifen werde ich mal versuchen. Ich nehme ja ansonsten nur 50 mg Bicalutamid und Metformin.
Falls die OP erforderlich wird, macht der Chirurg es auch ambulant.
Eine Seite dürfte auch nicht das volle Honorar kosten.

Na ja, mal gucken.
Ich habe nun erst mal Widerspruch eingelegt.
Vielleicht dauert das ja wieder so lange, bis das Dingens voll ausgewachsen ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

> hallo Hartmut,
> 
> meinen Busen nach den Hormonspritzen,  habe ich durch Bestrahlimg minimiert, waren 6 Sitzungen mit 6 Gy.
> 
> lg


Sorry des schwarzen Humors, kriegt man danach auch garantiert keinen Brustkrebs?

----------


## Optimist

In dieser Studie wurde kein Unterschied bei brustbestrahlten und unbestrahlten Männern festgestellt. Allerdings wird auf den kurzen Untersuchungszeitraum von  4 Jahren hingewiesen.

  Ein interessanter Hinweis aus dem Text: 

  "_So kann die Brustbestrahlung bei einigen Patienten das Brustwachstum reduzieren oder im besten Fall verhindern."

_Anmerkung: wieviele sind "*einige*" ?

https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...prostatakrebs/


  Franz

----------


## uwes2403

Bei mir wächst keine Brust...wurde 2015 bestrahlt.
Nur - vielleicht wäre auch ohne nichts passiert....vergleichen kann man ja nicht  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## flüstermann

naj, KarlEMagne,

bsiher nicht!

Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen   ... sagen die immer, die nichts wissen!

Ernsthaft: die verhärteten spitzen Teenagerbrüste wurden weicher und weicher und reduzierten sich auf Normalmaß eines eben leicht adipösen Mannes (damals BMI 31).

Nur mittlerweile, nach Beginn der Dialyse, einem Herzinfarkt mit Ballondiletationen, 5 Stents und trotzdem noch eine Bypass-Op (war am 15.02.2019), welche nun eine erneute OP nach sich zieht (Brustbein wächst nicht zusammen, die Cerclagen sind gerissen, somit werden Platten eingesetzt, am Fr. 03.05.2019) muss ich Spironolacton einnehmen, NW: Gynäkomastie welche ich auch prompt wieder bekommen habe.

Und diesmal schmerzhafter denn beim Erstenmal, kann fast nicht schlafen!

Bei einer Voruntersuchung für diese Op meinte der OA, ich wäre nur zu hoch dosiert worden (und deshalb seit Freitag nur noch die halbe Dosis). Zudem -steht auch im Beipackzettel- soll sich diese nach absetzen des Prädikates wieder zurück bilden.

Hilft jetzt Hartmut nicht sehr, aber zumindest weiß er, er ist nicht allein!


lg
Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mal wieder etwas Blödes schreiben, aber es ist Sonntag.   :Blinzeln: 

Karl, es gibt viele extreme Sportler, denen die Drüsen in der Brust später entfernt wurden, weil es zu einem Wachstum kam.
Jeder Arzt sagt dir später, was wir entfernt haben, war gut oder bösartig.
Es gibt 2 % bösartige Tumore bei Männern.
Das heisst: Deine Frage war gar kein schwarzer Humor.





> Hilft jetzt Hartmut nicht sehr, aber zumindest weiß er, er ist nicht allein!


Lieber Harald, mir wird hier geholfen, auch wenn es mal am Thema etwas vorbei geht.

Ich warte nun erst einmal ab, und klage ggf.
Natürlich geht es dann erst einmal wieder auf meine Kosten.
Das mag ich nicht, weil wir schließlich ein reiches Land sind, deren Gesundheitssystem irgendwo mal greifen muss. (auch in der pflege).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich auch einmal eine nicht sehr intelligente Frage.

Ich nehme ja nun mit Erfolg 8 Monate Bicalutamid 50 mg.
Es wurden ja bei mir im letzten PET- CT Krebszellen in der Prostataloge gesehen, dessen Sichtung ich angezweifelt habe, weil ja in den letzten 5 Jahren nie etwas war.

Krebszellen werden ja unter Bikalutamied schlafen gelegt.
Viele andere Krebszellen in diesem Bereich wachsen nach, und werden gleich schlafen gelegt.
Ist es so, oder wie muss ich das verstehen.

Wenn ich die Bica absetze, habe ich da ein Riesenproblem, weil die Krebszellen sich trotzdem vermehrt haben?
Oder es kommen keine neuen Krebszellen, und ich wäre dort, wo ich die Bica eingesetzt habe.

Eine etwas komplizierte Frage, aber dennoch interessant, damit auch andere den Wirkungsgrad einer Mono-ADT verstehen können.

Gruß aus den dänischen Gewässern
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Lieber Hartmut,

Ich versuch mal etwas Licht ins Dunkel der dänischen Gewässer zu bringen. 

Es scheint, dass Du etwas übermütig auf dem Schiff geworden bist, dass Du daran denkst, das Bica abzusetzen. Du erinnerst Dich doch noch, dass Du das Bica eigentlich zur Unterstützung einer späteren Prostatalogenbestrahlung
gewählt und bekommen hast. Also schlag Dir diese Variante grad mal wieder aus dem Kopf. Das Bica absetzen und Du lässt Deine sicherlich noch schlafenden Zellen wieder teilen und weiterwachsen, was wieder neue Metastasen bilden könnte.

Was Du mit Bica jetzt hast, ist keine Mono-ADT (besser eine AHT). Dieser Ausdruck wird verwendet, wenn man ein GnRH Analogum wie Trenantone, Luprone und ähnliches einnimmt, um den Testosteronlevel auf Kastrationsniveau zu senken. Das Bica hat ganz einen anderen Wirkungsmechanismus, aber das kannst Du auch auf dem Schiff z.B. im ersten Rat nachlesen. Du hast weiter einen gleichen oder gar etwas erhöhten Testosteronlevel, dieses kann aber nicht mehr an die Krebszellen andocken, weil diese Bindungsstellen eben durch das Bica besetzt sind. Somit ist für die Krebszellen der Effekt derselbe. Sie kriegen fast kein Testosteron mehr.

Dadurch, und das hast Du richtig beschrieben, können erst mal fast alle Krebszellen nicht mehr weiterwachsen und sich auch nicht mehr teilen (sie schlafen). Einige Krebsherde können sich mit der Zeit sogar zurückbilden.
Das PET-CT hat letztes Mal sehr deutlich Krebszellen in der Prostataloge gesehen, daran gibt es nichts zu zweifeln. Auch wenn die letzten 5 Jahre dort nichts detektiert wurde, irgendwann ist dann halt mal das erste Mal. Der steigende PSA Wert war auch ein Indiz.

Ich kann Dir deshalb nur raten, demnächst doch mal die Bestrahlung der Loge ins Auge zu fassen, bevor der PSA Wert unter Bica wieder zu steigen beginnt.

Ruhige Gewässer wünscht Dir

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

"_Wenn ich die Bica absetze, habe ich da ein Riesenproblem, weil die Krebszellen sich trotzdem vermehrt haben?
Oder es kommen keine neuen Krebszellen, und ich wäre dort, wo ich die Bica eingesetzt habe_."

Wenn eine Tumorzelle durch Bica blockiert wird, kann sie sich nicht vermehren. Ein Riesenproblem hast Du dann nicht. Allerdings sind sicher ein paar Tumorzellen dem Bica entkommen und haben sich vermehrt.

Wenn bald eine Logenbestrahlung erfolgen soll, würde ich solange das Bica nehmen. Ansonsten, ich weiß nicht ob ich das erwähnen sollte, kann man auch mit Bica eine intermittierende Hormontherapie machen.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

*"mit Bica eine intermittierende Hormontherapie machen"
*
Wären dann nicht besser 150 mg angesagt, statt nur 50 mg ?

----------


## adam 60

> *"mit Bica eine intermittierende Hormontherapie machen"
> *
> Wären dann nicht besser 150 mg angesagt, statt nur 50 mg ?


Moin,
ich hatte das mit dem Bica mal reduziert mit der Dosierung,man kann das wohl machen aber immer PSA kontrolle !!!
bei dem lieben Hartmut spricht das ja gut an (jetzt schon 8 Monate). mit Bica 50,könnte man es so belassen.
intermttieren wäre auch möglich.
es gibt ja den Conobar hier der das so gemacht hat.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Michi1

Ich lese immer wieder ein anderes Medikament zur Hormonbehandlung. Schreibt jeder URO etwas anderes raus oder gibt es Unterschiede z.B. beim PSA ? Ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für das Verstehen helfen!

Lieber Tritus und Georg, das habt Ihr sehr gut erklärt, sodass es auch der Hartmut versteht.
Ich weiss, vor der P-Logen Bestrahlung werde ich mich nicht mehr lange verstecken können.
Diesen Sommer ist sie fällig.
Eigentlich hatten mir die NWs der Lymphknoten OP und der Lymphknoten Bestrahlung gereicht, aber es muss ja weiter gehen.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob die damaligen Daten für ein Planungs- CT reichen, oder ob ich noch einmal vorher ein PSMA-Pet/CT machen lasse. Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass der PSA Wert, wegen der Bestrahlung wieder über 0.5 ng/ml ansteigt.
Aufgrund der Einnahme der Bicalutamid wird wohl nicht viel zu sehen sein, oder?

Adam, das Profil von Conobar und das von dir hatte ich mir vor der Einnahme der Bica etwas genauer angesehen.

Harald (flüstermann), leider soll eine Nachbestrahlung der rechten Brust keinen Erfolg haben.
Das sagte der Strahlentherapeut bevor er in den Urlaub flog.

Michi, es gibt verschiedene Arten einer Hormonbehandlung. Ich glaube es gibt dafür 5 unterschiedliche Medikamente, die je nach Lage der Erkrankung Anwendung finden.

Gruss aus dem sonnigen Norden
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

die Frage ist, welche Therapieänderung durch das PSMA PET/CT ausgelöst werden könnte. Wenn man neue Metastasen sieht, was auf Grund der Hormontherapie eher unwahrscheinlich ist, könnte der Strahlenarzt die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge ablehnen, da nur ein Teilerfolg zu erwarten ist. Daher würde ich mir das PSMA PET/CT sparen, da Du es ja selbst bezahlen musst. Es sei denn, Du möchtest auf die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge verzichten falls neue Metastasen sichtbar sind. Ansonsten wäre der Plan: "was weg ist, ist weg".

Es wird sicher vor der Bestrahlung ein neues Planungs-CT (kein PSMA) gemacht und das zahlt die Krankenkasse.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ansonsten wäre der Plan: "was weg ist, ist weg".


Hallo Georg,

so sehe ich es auch.
Eine Therapieänderung ist in der Tat nicht geplant.
Dann werde ich mal das Planungs CT in den nächsten Wochen buchen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut ich habe ja nur gefragt da ich von dem Mittel das mir gespritzt wurde hier im Forum noch nichts gelesen habe. Es war: 3 Monatsspritze Trenatone
Ich bin ja schon 4 Jahre im Forum

----------


## Hartmut S

alles gut, lieber michi!
trenatone ist das"mittel", welches die prostatakrebs-erkrankten am häufigsten bekommen.
mache dir bitte keine sorgen!

-wir leben, ob mit oder ohne sport.
-wir leben, ob mit oder ohne gutes fressen.
-wir werden auch noch sehr viel länger leben!

irgendwann wird es auch noch mal eine studie geben, die besagt, dass schach spielen besser ist als sportlicher stress.
Wir müssen nur warten . . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 
es gibt leider keine fundierten studien, die es belegen, dass dadurch unser leben verlängert wird.
das ist irgendwie alles "pillepalle".
Wir bleiben versuchskaninchen, wie konrad es einmal geschrieben hatte.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

hartmut, danke für die Antwort. Aber warum habe ich von diesem Mittel noch nichts hier gelesen ?
Gestern habe ich mich mit Gartenarbeit so richtig ausgepowert. Viele haben hier geschrieben das das nach Hormontherapie nicht mer geht. Bis jetzt keine Nebenwirkung.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

ich hatte im Mai eine Darmspiegelung.
Mein Arzt konnte, wegen eines Kod-Überbleibsel das letzte viertel nicht diagnostizieren.
*Ist dass schlimm?
Wo bilden sich Tumore?*
Reicht es, wenn ich nach 5 Jahren beim Arzt wieder auf der Matte stehe?

Lieber Heribert (falls du online bist), dein Wissen, dein sehr wertvoller Erfahrungsschatz ist für mich goldwert.

Ich hatte dieses Mal ein besseres Darmreinigungsmittel bekommen, nachdem ich gemeckert habe.
Es war geschmacklich sehr gut. Es bestand sogar Suchtpotenzial. Allerdings habe ich es selbst bezahlen müssen.

Zitat Michi: 


> Gestern habe ich mich mit Gartenarbeit so richtig ausgepowert. Viele haben hier geschrieben das das nach Hormontherapie nicht mer geht. Bis jetzt keine Nebenwirkung.


Warte erst einmal. Du nimmst das Mittel noch nicht lange.
Ich befürchte, die Nebenwirkungen werden später kommen.
Mir geht es unter Bicalutamid 50 mg sehr gut,
aber es ist ja kein Vergleich zu der Spritze.

Alles Gute für Dich, lieber Michi!
Vielleicht bleibt es ja so. Der PSA wird aber runter gehen, und das ist erst einmal die Hauptsache.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, danke dir. Am 3.6 gehe ich wieder zur Blutabnahme und 2 Tage später habe ich dann meinen Termin beim URO. Dann sehe ich weiter.

----------


## Hartmut S

Alles Gut Michi, der PSA wird fallen!

Kleiner Nachtrag von mir, was die D-Spiegelung betrifft:
Es wurden keine Polypen entdeckt.
Der Arzt sagte, ich müsse trotzdem nächstes Jahr wiederkommen.

Ich habe, weiss Gott, andere Probleme.
Ich habe Krebs!
Eine Logenbestrahlung steht an.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich habe mir meinem Hausarzt die Abmachung seit meiner OP keine Darmspieglung mehr. Ein Krebs reicht doch, oder. Ich mache nur noch die Stuhlprobe.

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber michi,

das ist einer der wenigen erkrankungen, die in der früherkennung rechtzeitig erkannt werden können.
ob eine stuhlprobe reicht, ist nicht 100 prozent erwiesen.

der rest meiner frage wurde anderswo beantwortet. hat sich erledigt.
heribert ist wohl im urlaub.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Rastaman

> ...ich habe mir meinem Hausarzt die Abmachung seit meiner OP keine Darmspieglung mehr. Ein Krebs reicht doch, oder...


Diesem Beispiel folgend haben meine Liebste und ich die Abmachung, diesen Samstag endlich den Jackpot abzuräumen, viele Jahre Mini-Gewinne reichen doch, oder?

Ich habe den leisen Verdacht, daß solche Abmachungen nicht funktionieren, wenn die jeweils entscheidenden Parteien, im einen Fall die sich evtl. (!) entwickelnden Darmkrebszellen, im anderen Fall die Firma, die das Spiel mit den 49 Kugeln veranstaltet, nicht beteiligt sind

Im Ernst, Michi  Dein Beitrag ist schwer zu verstehen, nachdem Du, neben anderen Foristen, vor einiger Zeit die verbreitete Vorstellung ein Krebs pro Nase... aus eigenem Erleben als dummen, alten Mythos widerlegen konntest. Einige Beiträge in dem entspr. Thread haben sogar den Verdacht nahegelegt, daß ein Krebs die Wahrscheinlichkeit für weitere Krebse eher erhöht. 

Man kann ja Vorbehalte gegen die div. Krebs-Früherkennungen haben, aber nicht aus dem blödesten aller Gründe: Weil wir zufällig schon mit der Forumstypischen Variante zu tun haben.

Ich sehe keinen einzigen vernünftigen Grund, deshalb die üblichen Früherkennungen schleifen zu lassen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

völlig überraschend bekam ich am Freitag über die von mir beauftragte Kanzlei Bescheid, dass nun doch die PETs bezahlt werden.
Eine Begründung liegt derzeit nicht vor.
Eine Nachfrage wurde eingeleitet.

Das Widerspruchsverfahren war ja bereits schon sehr lange beendet.
Das Gericht informierte mich, dass meine Klage, wegen Überlastung bis zu 2 Jahre dauern könnte.
Nun frage ich mich natürlich, warum dieser Sinneswandel der KV
(KV = Krankenversicherung)

Aufgrund meiner rechtsseitigen Brustvergrößerung wurde bereits über einen anderen Rechtsanwalt für med. Recht Klage eingereicht, denn die denken wohl, es wäre mir peinlich, damit zu Gericht zu gehen. 
Mal gucken, wie dass wird.
Spätestens im September werde ich es korrigieren lassen, weil dann der nächste Urlaub vor der Tür steht.
Ich denke, da werde ich auch erst einmal wieder in Vorkasse gehen müssen. 

(_Kein Problem Dirk, dann fahre ich langsamere Autos, und sterbe später._)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Zu den Beiträgen #1011 und #1012:

Ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Prostatakrebspatienten stirbt an einem Sekundärkrebs. Leider z.B. Knut Krüger:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...nom#post111850

----------


## Hartmut S

Zu den Beiträgen #1011 und #1012

Die Hautuntersuchung beim Dermatologen hatte ich heute.
Termin-Wartezeit über 3 Monate.
Bis auf ein paar kleine Warzen und Altersflecken  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  ist alles OK.
Er musste nicht einmal sein Nevisensdingsbums Diagnosegerät zur Hilfe nehmen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Momentan herrscht ja im Forum etwas Ruhe, daher ein kurzes Update von mir.

Nebenwirkungen der Bicalutamid halten sich in Grenzen.
Zu den von mir bereits persönlichen erlebten Nebenwirkungen, kommen nun auch noch Faulheit, Gewichtszunahme und Abgeschlagenheit dazu.
Die *Faulheit ist sehr gut. Das Gewicht von ca. 4 Kg im Jahr ist weniger gut, ist aber vertretbar, zumal ich trotzdem meine Bude renovieren konnte.

Zusammengefasst: Alles gut!
Kein Mensch muss sich vor dem Wirkstoff Casodex fürchten, wenn es uns hilft!
Negerküsse oder Fruchtbonbons sind es aber dennoch nicht.

Gruss
hartmut

*Faulheit, kommt vom Faultier.
Die kenne ich aus Puerto Limone, Costa Rica

----------


## Hartmut S

Neuer PSA Wert: 0.034

Lieber Georg, und Stefan, Ihr hattet mit eurer Berechnung recht gehabt.

Wie lange kann ich dass denn noch mit den Bica`s durchziehen, bevor ich die nicht mehr vorhandene Prosti bestrahlen lassen muss?
Die NW halten sich ja bisher im Rahmen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Neuer PSA Wert: 0.034
> Lieber Georg, und Stefan, Ihr hattet mit eurer Berechnung recht gehabt.
> Gruss hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
dann mal Glückwunsch zu dem PSA Wert.

Gruß Stefan der Zytiga sehr gut verträgt, hoffentlich auch länger.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
Bestrahlungskante ist 0,2 bis 0,5 zur Prognose nimm den VZ Rechner als annäherndes Werkzeug.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Hartmut,

der 21.8.2019 ist aber erst am Mittwoch in der nächsten Woche:  PSA 21.08.19:  0.03 ng/ml

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke für die Postings!

Laut VZ Rechner könnte ich nun für ein halbes Jahr in der Hängematte liegen, auf Reisen gehen, oder anderen schönen Blödsinn treiben. 
Die Logenbestrahlung kann warten. :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich frage mich, ob der VZ Rechner auch noch unter Bicalutamid verlässliche Daten liefert, weil das Bica im Körper umschlagen könnte, und sich die Krebszellen davon ernähren.
Wie schnell würde so etwas stattfinden?
Mein Urologe meint, alle 3 Monate messen reicht momentan.
Da würde der Wert immer noch unter der Bestrahlungs-Grenze von ca. 0.5 PSA liegen.
Öfter möchte er nicht messen.

Die Daten habe ich korrigiert. Danke an Harald, der meine Voraussage erkannt hat.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Der Bereich von 0,2 bis 0,5 wurde statistisch bei Patienten ermittelt, die keine Hormontherapie machten. Diese hatten eine Prostataoperation hinter sich und der PSA Wert fing an zu steigen. Wenn der PSA Wert durch eine Hormontherapie gesenkt wird, so kann man meiner Meinung nach sich nicht an diesen Werten orientieren.

Hartmut, ich habe jetzt nicht Deine Entwicklung nachgelesen, aber offenbar musst Du früher oder später diese Bestrahlung machen lassen. Die Entscheidung musst Du selbst treffen: entweder möchtest Du erstmal ohne die möglichen Nebenwirkungen einer solchen Bestrahlung leben oder Du hoffst durch die Bestrahlung die Dauer der Hormontherapie zu verlängern, da danach weniger Tumor da ist, der resistent werden kann. Vielleicht brauchst Du danach erstmal keine Hormontherapie mehr zu machen, da der PSA Wert erstmal sehr niedrig bleibt. An Hand von Studien kann man das nicht entscheiden.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

meine AOK hat nun auch die Rechtsanwaltskosten übernommen.
Kurz vor Prozessbeginn hatte die GKV ja auch das 2. PSMA/PET-CT gezahlt.

In diesem Angebotsvergleich werden diese Untersuchungen zukünftig nicht automatisch übernommen.
Alles muss, nach zukünftiger Rechtslage neu verhandelt werden.

Damit kann ich leben, denn es ist ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Ges. Betrag über 5.000 Euronen.

Gruss
hartmut


Georg:



> Der Bereich von 0,2 bis 0,5 wurde statistisch bei Patienten ermittelt, die keine Hormontherapie machten


Danke Georg, gut zu wissen.
Ich hatte es vorher nie verstanden, was der Prof. Dunst mir erklärt hatte, oder wollte . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

es ist an der Zeit, mich einmal wieder zu melden.

Mein Krankheitsverlauf hat sich kaum verändert. Ich bin leider nicht schlanker geworden.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich nutze diese Zeit, und bin viel international unterwegs.
Meinen Arzt sehe ich nur noch alle 4 Monate.
Er wollte es so, und ich eigentlich auch.

Ich nehme immer noch diese BICA zwischen 50 mg und 100 mg.
Mit 2 Löffel Öl, und anschließend mit Alkohol vermischt, ist es ein sehr gutes Medikament, welches das Überleben sichert.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Bevor ich in diesem Jahr eine Prostata-Logen Bestrahlung über mich ergehen lasse, werde ich wohl das Medikament irgendwann auf 150 mg (wie im Basiswissen empfohlen) erhöhen.

Nur keine Übertherapie!
 Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen ist ja eine Bestrahlung, nach Detektion der Übeltäter besser, als eine Blindbestrahlung.  
Das hatte Georg hier auch bereits berichtet.
Die Nebenwirkungen könnten dann geringer ausfallen.

Gruß
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Gude Hartmut,




> Mein Krankheitsverlauf hat sich kaum verändert. Ich bin leider nicht schlanker geworden. 
> Ich nutze diese Zeit, und bin viel international unterwegs.
> Meinen Arzt sehe ich nur noch alle 4 Monate.


freut mich das das Bica so lange wirkt bei Dir.
es wirkt sich wohl auch auf Dein Gewicht aus ,da was zu tun ist schwierig ,das wäre halt mit Umstellung der Lebensgewohnheiten verbunden.
also Du hast noch alle Zeit der Welt.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## tritus59

Lieber Hartmut,

Schön, wieder was von Dir zu hören. Ich dachte schon, die Meeresgötter Neptun oder Poseidon (welcher ist jetzt wirklich der Seemannsgott ?) hätten Dich gleich auch in den griechischen Gewässer behalten. Aber Du hast ja schon manche Stürme gut überstanden. Die Lebensgewohnheiten ändern, ist halt so eine Sache. Ich kämpfe auch damit- Einfacher gesagt als getan, wenn man es denn wirklich will.

Den Humor hast Du jedenfalls nicht verloren. Und dann haben wir beide auch immer noch den besten Freund des Menschen. Viel spazieren mit meiner kleinen Fellnase hilft mir auch, Abstand vom PCa und Lebensqualität zu gewinnen.

Alles Gute
Heinrich

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Heinrich,

wir haben vier Fellnasen - die fordern uns! Und spazierengehen - egal welches Wetter gehöhrt dazu!

Wenn ich ehrlich sein sollte - ohne die Hunde? Würde ich länger schlafen, kaum laufen, oder dies und das nicht tun.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## tritus59

Dirk, Du sagst es genau richtig. Hunde tun uns Menschen einfach gut in vielerlei Hinsicht.

Jetzt sind wir ja schon mindestens drei hier im Forum. Du, Hartmut und ich. Die Fellnasen wirken wie ein zusätzliches Medikament, welches beim PCa auf vielseitige Weise einen günstigen Einfluss auf die Erkrankung nehmen kann. Rein körperlich durch mehr Bewegung. Hartmut hat sogar berichtet, dass einer seiner Hunde ein Hühnerauge am Fuss durch liebevolles Ablecken geheilt hat. Natürlich stärkt ein Hund auch die Abwehrkräfte, wenn man täglich bei jedem Wetter raus muss und sich bewegen muss. Seinen Einfluss auf die Psyche sind sowieso unbestritten.

Heinrich

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo ihr, ich bin zwar nur die Tochter, aber ich kann eure Aussage bekräftigen. Ich bringe meine fast 3jährige Labradorhündin jeden Morgen in die Tagesbetreuung zu meinem Vater. Er kämpft mit Schwäche durch den Hormonentzug und dauernden Muskel- und Gelenkbeschwerden. Aber den täglichen Spaziergang am Strand oder im Wald, manchmal auch zwei, lässt er sich nicht nehmen. Er sagt, das tut ihm gut. Und ich bin froh, dass beide Bewegung haben. Und es erstaunt mich immer wieder wie sensibel unsere Hündin sie ihn eingeht, wenn er mal nicht so schnell kann oder es mal nicht so gut geht....
Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende mit euren Fellnasen
Martina

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

langsam finde ich mein zu Hause wieder.
Sportlich bin ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich auf einem Boot herumwirble oder im Garten arbeiten muss. Eine Umstellung der Lebensgewohnheiten versuche ich zu vermeiden. Ich liebe das Leben, so wie es ist, und nehme dafür ein paar Kilo in Kauf.
Das es dann wohl vielleicht doch nicht so viele werden, dafür sorgen die Fellnasen.
Allerdings gehen wir zu Hause vor 9.00h nie Gassi. Dafür ist abends der letzte Spaziergang erst um 23.00h.

Das Hühnerauge ist verschwunden. Nun ist aber an anderer Stelle ein neues entstanden.
Leider zeigt der zuständige Hund mir nur noch seine scharfen Zähne. Vielleicht sollte ich ihm auch mal einen Eierlikör geben?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Zusammengefasst, mir geht es weiterhin relativ gut. Der nächste Arzttermin ist erst im April
Der letzte war im Dezember. PSA lasse ich im März noch einmal messen.
Natürlich hoffe ich, dass die 100 mg Bica Ihre Wirkung beibehalten.
Am Ende hätte ich ja vielleicht noch die 150 mg als Option.

Gruss
hartmut
(Pascha und Sharky)

----------


## Stefan1

> Zusammengefasst, mir geht es weiterhin relativ gut. 
>  Gruss hartmut


Das freut mich hartmut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

Dann hoffe ich das man wieder öfters von dir was hört. Da du alles locker nimmst baust du ein wenig auf.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> 01.01.2019
> 0.05
> 22.11.18
> Weiterhin Bicalutamid zwischen 50-100 mg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin dann mal gespannt auf deine PSA Messung jetzt im März,
es könnte am steigen sein.wenn es so ist dann solltest Du die Dosis von dem Bica erhöhen.
ich hatte es ja auch so gemacht,siehe Profil

alles Gute
Gruß

Adam

----------


## flüstermann

@ hartmut,

ist der Name (sharky) Programm?

lg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

am Freitag war ich zur Blutentnahme.
Weil wir wegen der BICA die Zeiträume der Arzttermine auf 4 Monate gesetzt haben, erhalte ich das Ergebnis erst Mitte April.
Ein PSA Ergebnis ohne Arztgespräch würde wahrscheinlich nur zur inneren Unruhe führen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

So wie sich das Coronavirus verbreitet, werden wir uns wohl auf ein Telefonat mit dem Arzt beschränken müssen.

Gruß
auch an die anderen
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> am Freitag war ich zur Blutentnahme.
> Weil wir wegen der BICA die Zeiträume der Arzttermine auf 4 Monate gesetzt haben, erhalte ich das Ergebnis erst Mitte April.


schön und gut,ist ja auch nicht so eilig.
ich lass mir das immer faxen,PDF Mail machen die nicht,keine Ahnung warum.
ist der Urologe mit der Reduzierung der Bicalutamid Dosis einverstanden ?
ich habe das ja auch gemacht,musste aber wieder auf die 150er Dosis gehen wegen PSA Anstieg.

keine Faxen jetzt
lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Adam, mit dem Urologen wurde alles besprochen.
Falls etwas ist, bekommt er von mir eine Info per eMail. Er ruft dann zurück.
So ist es auch, falls der PSA Wert stark von dem Letzten abweicht.

Gruss hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

heute hatte mich Prof. Dr. Seif angerufen.
PSA am 27.03.20 = 0.246

Wie angekündigt, werde ich die Dosis auf 150 mg erhöhen.
Somit hat sich der Termin erledigt. Der nächste ist am 02. Juli 20
Hier wird dann 2 Tage zuvor auch der PSA Wert ermittelt.

Ich hoffe, die Corona-Lage hat sich bis dahin etwas entspannt, sodass an eine Prostatalogenbestrahlung gedacht werden kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,



> heute hatte mich Prof. Dr. Seif angerufen.
> PSA am 27.03.20 = 0.246
> 
> Wie angekündigt, werde ich die Dosis auf 150 mg erhöhen.


es wird wohl greifen die Bicalutamid Erhöhung auf 150 . (irgendwann aber wirkt das Zeug nicht mehr )
ich würde aber die nächste PSA Messung schon nach 2 Monaten machen.
für die Logenbestrahlung sollte ja das PSA unter o,5 ng/ml sein,wenn es geht sogar noch tiefer.
kannst Du mal schauen im Profil bei mir. 
lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> Für die Logenbestrahlung sollte ja das PSA unter o,5 ng/ml sein, wenn es geht sogar noch tiefer.
> kannst Du mal schauen im Profil bei mir.


Moin Adam,

das ist falsch.
Der Wert ist nur gegeben, wenn du es gleich nach der RPE machst.
Später ist der Wert nicht mehr relevant.

Das hatte uns Georg bereits vermittelt.
Mein Professor sowieso, aus der UNI Kiel auch.

Wie das Bica wirkt, weiß ich nicht wirklich......

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Gude,
das hatte ich nicht gelesen , sorry
lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg und Interessierte,

in deiner Dissertation habe ich eine interessante Passage entdeckt.




> Es besteht zwischen den Mitteln Bicalutamid und Flutamid keine Kreuzresistenz, d.h. wenn der PSA Wert unter Bicalutamid wieder ansteigt, kann der Patient zu Flutamid wechseln und damit u.U. weiter einen niedrigen PSA Wert erreichen (Muramatsu, 2019). Auch Patienten, die mit Flutamid behandelt wurden können auf Bicalutamid wechseln und erreichen damit wieder eine Senkung des PSA Wertes (Goa 1998).
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nwirkungen.pdf


Seit dem 01.04.20 schlucke ich 150 mg Bica, in der Erwartung, dass der PSA nicht zu sehr steigt, oder noch etwas runter geht.
Diese Antiandrogen-Therapie war mit anfangs 50 mg  100 mg bisher fast 2 Jahre erfolgreich.
Somit konnte ich die Prostatalogenbestrahlung weiterhin hinauszögern.

Bei dir im Text steht, der Patient könnte danach zu Flutamid wechseln, um den PSA-Anstieg zu vermeiden.
Meine Frage: Gibt es Erkenntnisse dazu, wie es sich auf eine zukünftige Weiterbehandlung einer ADT, z.B. Pamorelin-Spritze verhält.
Muss ich befürchten, dass die Spritze später nicht mehr ausreichend wirkt?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Seit dem 01.04.20 schlucke ich 150 mg Bica, in der Erwartung, dass der PSA nicht zu sehr steigt, oder noch etwas runter geht.


Wie ich gesehen habe ist das PSA bei Dir wieder am steigen.
Durch die Erhöhung der Bica-Dosis auf 150 mg könnte es sich wieder nach unten einpendeln.
das solltest Du dann über das PSA kontrollieren,vieleicht im 2 Monatsrytmus.
sollte das PSA bei Deinen bekannten Verdoppelungszeiten weiter ansteigen dann gilt es was zu tun.
vielleicht ist ja das Flutamid das was Dir noch eine Zeit weiterhilft.dazu hatte ich aber noch nichts gelesen.




> Meine Frage: Gibt es Erkenntnisse dazu, wie es sich auf eine zukünftige Weiterbehandlung einer ADT, z.B. Pamorelin-Spritze verhält.
> Muss ich befürchten, dass die Spritze später nicht mehr ausreichend wirkt?


also vor zb.Pamorelin Spritze würde ich noch mal das Testo messen lassen.
unter dem Pamorelin wird das Testo und das PSA nach unten gehen im Normalfall.
ich selbst hatte nach Bica das PSA ansteigen lassen auf über 10 ng/ml was den Urologen nicht erfreut hat.
hatte es gemacht um bei dem PSMA PET CT mehr zu sehen auf den Bildern um eventuell mit OP oder Cyberknife noch mal was zu machen.
was dann die ADT noch nach hinten geschoben hätte. bei der schlechten Lage der befallenen Lympfkoten war das nicht möglich.
bei welchem PSA Du mit der Spritze beginnst,?. was sagt der Urologe ?
nach meinem Stand Heute würde ich an Deiner Stelle bei PSA 10 ng/ml damit anfangen.
würde dann bei höherem PSA noch mal ein PSMA-Pet-CT machen.vieleicht geht ja doch noch was anderes.
aber da wird hier sicher noch jemand was  dazu wissen.
also das ist meine Ansicht,der Mann vom Fach sollte es besser wissen.
lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

> Meine Frage: Gibt es Erkenntnisse dazu, wie es sich auf eine zukünftige  Weiterbehandlung einer ADT, z.B. Pamorelin-Spritze verhält.


Dazu habe ich leider keine Erkenntnisse. Es wird vielleicht dazu Studien geben, aber ich habe sie noch nicht gefunden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Pamorelin dann wirkt, ob aber eventuell etwas kürzer, das kann ich nicht sagen.

Allerdings sollte Deine geplante Bestrahlung den PSA Wert erstmal wieder senken. Die Kombination aus lokaler Therapie und Hormontherapie ist sehr wirksam: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...88931120300584

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass ich einen Patienten kenne, der nach einer Bestrahlung zwei Jahre Bicalutamid Monotherapie gemacht hat und dann dem Rat seiner Ärzte gefolgt ist und auf Leuprorelin umgestiegen ist. Dies macht er jetzt seit zwei Jahren. Also wird Pamorelin nach Bicalutamid wirken, aber wie lange ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam, hallo Georg,

danke für Eure Postings!

Georg, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht es in der Studie um CRPC-Patienten
Da steht, die Therapie für kastratenresistenten Prostatakrebs (CRPC) bietet einen minimalen Überlebensvorteil. Die Ergebnisse müssen noch überprüft werden.

Gut, resistent bin ich noch nicht.
Wenn die Logenbestrahlung ansteht, werde ich diese erst einmal ohne AHT/ADT machen, um zu sehen, ob der PSA sinkt. Wenn nicht, kann immer noch die Spritze gesetzt werden.
Ob Flutamid gegeben werden kann, falls der PSA steigt, werde ich dann Mitte Juli mit Prof. Seif besprechen. Mal sehen, was er dazu meint.

Ja Adam, ich hoffe auch, dass durch die Erhöhung der Bicalutamid Dosis auf 150 mg, der PSA noch mal leicht gefallen, oder stehen geblieben ist.
Ich werde Ende dieser Woche mal messen lassen.
Vielleicht kann ich meine Prostata-Logenbestrahlung noch etwas rauszögern.
Vorher werde ich noch einmal bei ca. 2.0 ng/ml PSA ein PSMA-PET/CT anfertigen lassen, um die Krebszellen in der Loge genau zu lokalisieren. Das Letzte wurde am 13.05.2018 erstellt. Da kann sich ja etwas verändert haben.
Zu hoch darf der PSA nicht sein, sonst wird noch etwas anderes gefunden, und die Bestrahlung der Loge verweigert.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Auf 10 ng/ml will ich den PSA Wert vor der 1. Spritze nicht ansteigen lassen.
Ich würde mir ggf. später früher eine 1 Monats-Spritze geben lassen, und abwarten, wie der PSA-Wert dann in 3 Monaten aussieht.
Das hatte mein jetzt 79 jähriger Klinik-Bekannter, der auch von Prof. Seif am gleichen Tage 2013 operiert wurde so gemacht. Sein vorher gestiegener Wert (der mir nicht bekannt ist) fiel daraufhin für 6 Monate in den 0.0*0? . . .* Bereich.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Georg,

die Flutamid 250 mg habe ich bekommen.
Der Professor sagt, dass es ein veraltetes Medikament aus 1986 sei.
Zurück in die Zukunft!
Wir schauen dann einmal, ob der PSA sich in 4 Monaten groß verändert.
Momentan steigt der PSA moderat (0.335).

Eigentlich sollte ich die Bicalutamid weiter nehmen, weil er mit dem PSA Verlauf zufrieden ist. Ich hatte daraufhin berichtet, dass ich oft ein starkes Unwohlsein verspüre, und neuerdings beim Arbeiten schnell aus der Puste komme.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Hartmut,

in der Tat ein sehr altes, aber bewährtes Medikament. Auch ein sehr alter mir bekannter Patient aus Ludwigshafen konnte damals, also vor rund 20 Jahren, damit noch mehr als 10 Jahre sein Leben relativ unbeschwert genießen, obwohl ein Arzt ihn auch palliativ nicht mehr behandeln wollte. 

https://www.pharmawiki.ch/wiki/index.php?wiki=flutamid

Ich wünsche Dir Erfolg mit dem Medikamentenwechsel.

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hartmut,
vor 10 Jahren hatte ich in diesem Forum über Flutamid das folgende geschrieben:



> Während meiner ADT3 von 07/2007 bis 04/2009 hatte ich die Spiegel der adrenalen Hormone regelmäßig bestimmen lassen. Entgegen den Erwartungen war sowohl DHEA-S wie Androstendion deutlich unter dem untersten Normwert und stiegen erst nach Ende der ADT wieder an. Im Forum hatte ich darüber berichtet. Meine Medikation war Eligard, Flutamid und Avodart. Ich habe bislang nicht klären können, wie meine niederen adrenalen Hormonwerte zustande kamen.
> Nun bin ich auf eine Quelle gestoßen, die eine Antwort zu geben scheint. Ein japanisches Autorenteam berichtet unter der Überschrift „Adrenal androgen levels as predictors of outcome in castration-resistant prostate cancer patients treated with combined androgen blockade using flutamide as a second-line anti-androgen” über eine Studie mit einem kleinen Patientenkollektiv ein überraschendes Ergebnis: „Our data show that flutamide suppresses the adrenal androgens in comparison with bicalutamide. The responsiveness and response duration of flutamide can be predicted in patients with a higher baseline androstenediol level and a lower DHEA level. Metabolites from adrenal androgens contribute to the progression of prostate cancer.” (siehe Pubmed 20202011)
> Im Gegensatz zu Bicalutamid unterdrückt Flutamid adrenale Androgene! Es ist nicht nur diese Aussage, die überraschen muß, sondern auch die Tatsache, dass eine PSA-Reduktion mit Flutamid gelang trotz kastrationsresistentem Tumor. Bei der Hälfte dieser AUPK-Patienten gelang eine PSA-Reduktion um über 50%. Das durchschnittliche Ansprechen betrug immerhin 6,25 Monate. Was bislang nach gängiger Meinung dem Ketokonzanol (Nizoral) vorbehalten war, nämlich auch eine adrenale Androgensuppression, scheint zumindest teilweise auch mit Flutamid zu gelingen. Fürwahr überraschend!


Möge das Flutamid bei dir gut wirken!

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Herald!
Hallo Hartmut(h)!

Vielen Dank für Eure Postings, die für mich sehr aufschlussreich sind!

Ich bin aber nun über die Dossierung etwas verwirrt, weil in dem Beipackzettel steht 3 X 250 mg täglich = 750 mg.
Nun bin ich irritiert, denn mit meinem Urologen hatte ich nur über 250 mg gesprochen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob wir uns da richtig verstanden haben.

Prof. Seif war nicht erreichbar, weil er OP Tag hat.
Ab Morgen ist er im Urlaub.
Seine Crew ist zu jung, um das Medikament aus 1986 zu kennen.

Pca, was nun?
Vielleicht meldet sich Georg noch mal.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

Flutamid muss dreimal täglich genommen werden, da die Wirkungsdauer des Medikaments kürzer als die von Bicalutamid ist. Dem Beipackzettel solltest Du trauen.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Hartmut,
> 
> Flutamid muss dreimal täglich genommen werden, da die Wirkungsdauer des Medikaments kürzer als die von Bicalutamid ist. Dem Beipackzettel solltest Du trauen.
> Georg


Moins Hartmut,

hatte auch immer 3 x täglich eingenommen.

(habe noch 3 Packungen liegen) ob ich die noch einmal brauche ?

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan, hallo Georg,

Georg, dann mache ich es so.
Danke, dass du dich noch mal gemeldet hast.
Nun muss ich dann auch gar nicht mehr den Urlauber-Arzt fragen.
Ich habe nur eine 84 Stück Packung erhalten. Nachschub kann ich mir hier vom Hausarzt holen, denn ich soll ja erst in 4 Monaten wieder kommen.

Wenn ich die NB lese, wünscht man sich den Grauen Star zurück.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Der Prof. sagt aber, meine Leberwerte sind sehr gut.
Ein paar Kreuze sind dennoch im Laborbefund.
Zettel hänge ich mal an.

Wenn ich den Waschzettel lese, mag ich ja gar keinen Alkohol mehr trinken.
Harald, wie war das damals bei dir?
Hattest du trotzdem deinen geliebten Wein verkostet?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Hartmut,

natürlich habe ich und trinke ich täglich den Rotwein, meist eine halbe 0.75 Flasche und manchmal auch die ganze Flasche leer.

Und ich trinke auch täglich abends nach dem Essen noch einen Verdauerle - meist einen kleines Schnapsglas voll mit Grappa.

Mein Hämoglobin-Wert ist allerdings ziemlich niedrig. 

Dagegen sind meine 3 Leberwerte alle im grünen Bereich, nämlich 20 - 22 und - 24.

Ich hoffe nun für Dich, dass 3 x 250 mg Flutamid Verbesserungen ergeben.

Gruß Harald

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Hartmut, Deine Transaminasen sind doch recht gut.
Wenn Du meine sehen könntest würde dir sicher übel.
LG URs

----------


## Georg_

Bei Flutamid sollen die Leberwerte regelmäßig kontrolliert werden. Das kann auch der Hausarzt machen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

zum Monatsende fahre ich dann mal zu meinem Hausarzt.
Leider muss ich mich bei meinem palästinensischen Freund immer zum Blut abnehmen vorher eine Woche anmelden.
Er führt seine Praxis etwas merkwürdig.
Wenn er dann mal zum Tee und zum Rauchen kommt, bringt er auch mal sein Besteck zur Blutentnahme mit.
Seine Tasche lässt er von seiner Mitarbeiterin tragen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Luzifer, die Sendung mit der Maus gucke ich heute noch.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Damals hatte ich, nach den Tipps meine Holztreppe selber bauen können.

Obwohl ich nun auch etwas Angst habe, dass ich etwas falsch mache, wollte ich in Urs seinem Thema nicht schreiben.
Mein Urin ist hell gelb. Sehr Erschreckend.
Es ist aber in der Gebrauchsanweisung des Medikamentes angegeben.

Oh ha, hoffentlich geht alles gut . . .

Alles andere an NB ist besser geworden.
Nachts kleinere Hitzewallungen.
Kann ich aber gut kompensieren, indem ich die Klima für 15 Minuten laufen lasse.
Brigitte ist für eine Woche in Borstel, in der Lungenklinik. Der stört das kalte Zimmer derzeit nicht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Mensch Hartmut, Dein Optimismus möchte ich haben. Du läßt Dich nicht so schnell runter kriegen.
Toll machst Du das.   weite so.
Ich drücke Dir beide Daumen dass alles gut läuft
schönen Sonntag noch
LG Urs

----------


## lutzi007

Hartmut,
ich gebe zu, dass ich die Maus auch immer noch sehe. Auch mal Löwenzahn und Siebenstein ...
In der Maus werden u.a. technische Vorgänge sehr gut erklärt, das sogar ich, als Maschinenbauing., sie kapiere  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz (alias Luzifer, ...)

----------


## Stefan1

> Mein Urin ist hell gelb. Sehr Erschreckend.
> hartmut


Nö Hartmut,
alles im gelb.. ah grünen bereich  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

ich habe Flutamid jahrelang genommen und bin dabei putzmunter gewesen . . .

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,



> Ein paar Kreuze sind dennoch im Laborbefund.


die betreffen doch nur "Rechenwerte". Der Maschine, mit der Dein Blutbild gemessen wird, sind die Erythrozyten etwas zu groß (MCV), ihre Anzahl etwas zu klein, und, dadurch bedingt, das *M*ittlere *C*elluläre *H*ämoglobin (MCH) etwas zu groß. Lauter Kreuze, die Dir keine Sorgen machen müssen.
Was Flutamid angeht, habe ich keine Erfahrung. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass alles positiv für Dich verläuft.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Stefan, lieber Arnold,

Danke für Eure Informationen!

Tja, was soll ich schreiben?
Ich bin nun die Ruhe selbst.

Nein, Spaß bei Seite, aber solche Erfahrungsberichte helfen.
Und auch die jahrelangen Labor Erfahrungen von Arnold.

So etwas beruhigt ungemein.
*Vielen Dank dafür!
* 
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,
ich schreibe es hier mal rein, damit wir die anderen nicht stören.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Zitat Georg:



> Auf myprostate.eu steht: "Bemerkung Hartmut:
> Im Befund wird ein Lokalrezidiv in der Prostataloge erwähnt: Kräftig umschrieben in der Prostataloge. Wenn dies so deutlich erkennbar ist, so kann das durchaus für den Anstieg des PSA Wertes verantwortlich sein."
> Wenn dem so ist, sollte durch die Bestrahlung der PSA-Wert sinken.


Mein Urologe möchte dass ich ein aktuelles PSMA-PET/CT machen lasse, um zu sehen, ob sich der Verdacht von 2018, der Anreicherung in der Loge bestätigt, und eine Prostata-Logenbestrahlung noch indiziert ist.

Alternativ würde er mir die ADT-Spritze geben wollen, weil ich Bicalutamid eingenommen habe. Da darf der PSA nicht so sehr steigen.
Nun habe ich am Donnerstag einen Termin in der UNI Kiel. Am Freitag das Gespräch mit dem Röntgenologen. Mal schauen, was noch therapierbar ist.

Falls eine Bestrahlung der Prostata-Loge erforderlich ist, werde ich einmal versuchen, ob Cyberknife geht, weil ich ja öfter mal meine Clusterkopfschmerzattacken habe.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

heute fand meine PSMA-PET/CT Untersuchung statt.

Die Anreicherungen in der Loge haben sich nicht bestätigt.
Wieso, weshalb, warum?
Ich konnte es damals 2018 ja nicht glauben, dass ich dort etwas haben könnte.
Lymphknoten, Blase. Darm, Nieren und Lunge, alles in Ordnung.

Der PSA liegt bei 1.01
Auf die Frage, woher der Anstieg kommt, meinte die Ärztin, dass vielleicht das Bicalutamid die Krebszellen in der P-Loge zerstört hat, und anderswo kleine Herde entstehen.
Na ja, - ich glaube zu wissen, dass ja immer Krebszellen mutieren.

Ich hatte das Bicalutamid vor 10 Tagen abgesetzt. Nehme seit heute alle 2 Tage 150 mg.
Das ist nicht Leitliniengerecht, aber durchaus machbar, um einen schnelleren Anstieg zu verhindern.
Sie beendete das Gespräch mit den Worten, alles OK, wir sehen uns in 2 Jahren.

Damit ist die Bestrahlung erst einmal vom Tisch.
Die nächste PSA-Messung erfolgt in 3 Monaten. Danach werde ich die BICA absetzen, egal wie hoch der PSA Wert ist.
Höher als 5 möchte ich ihn nicht steigen lassen.

Der Bericht von Prof. Dunst, der sich das auch noch einmal ansieht, folgt später.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin, bei PSA 1 ist nicht unbedingt was zu sehen. Die Geräte haben ja eine Auflösungsgrenze.
Je nach Gerät ist alles unter 4 mm nicht darstellbar...siehe auch meine Erfahrung in 2015.
Aber alles, was so klein ist, macht ja erstmal keine Probleme.

In diesem Sinne.
Uwe

----------


## Benton

Hallo hartmut,

was versprichst Du Dir von der reduzierten Menge an Bicalutamid? 
-Willst Du damit die Nebenwirkungen reduzieren oder
-die Zeit verlängern in der Bicalutamid wirkt?
Ich nehme im Augenblick nicht Bicalutamid sondern das vergleichbare Apalutamid und habe auch schon überlegt, die Dosis zu reduzieren.

Gruss
Benton

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> Ich hatte das Bicalutamid vor 10 Tagen abgesetzt. Nehme seit heute alle 2 Tage 150 mg.
> Das ist nicht Leitliniengerecht, aber durchaus machbar, um einen schnelleren Anstieg zu verhindern.
> Sie beendete das Gespräch mit den Worten, alles OK, wir sehen uns in 2 Jahren.


habe mal in myprostate auf Deinen Bericht geschaut.
aufgefallen ist das das PSA steigt trotz Bica. Du könntest jetzt in einem Monat noch mal PSA messen lassen,bei weiterem Anstieg würde ich absetzen.
ich hab das so gemacht.Die Psa Verdoppelungszeit  hatte sich auch nicht erhöht . sie lag bei ca 3 Monaten,was heisst keine Wirkung mehr.
außerdem könnte das Bica ja noch das Wachstum befeuern,was ja hier auch nachzulesen ist.
was das (Wir sehen uns in 2 Jahren) soll ? hab ich nicht kapiert.
lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam, moin Hartmut,

die Bemerkung der Ärztin: "wir sehen uns in 2 Jahren" klingt auch für mich irgendwie mißverständlich. Möglicherweise aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen?

Aber für das Absetzen von Bica bei Hartmut kann ich noch keinen Grund erkennen. Es sei denn, dass das PSA wiederholt ansteigt, anstatt sich abzusenken.

Zur Info noch mal meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Ich bin gespannt auf das, was Prof. Dunst noch festgestellt hat.

Hartmut, ich wünsche Dir einmal mehr, dass es Dir gelingt, das PCa noch länger in die Schranken zu verweisen. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

> Hallo hartmut,
> 
> was versprichst Du Dir von der reduzierten Menge an Bicalutamid? 
> -Willst Du damit die Nebenwirkungen reduzieren oder
> -die Zeit verlängern in der Bicalutamid wirkt?
> Ich nehme im Augenblick nicht Bicalutamid sondern das vergleichbare Apalutamid und habe auch schon überlegt, die Dosis zu reduzieren.
> 
> Gruss
> Benton


Hallo Benton,

man reduziert die Dosis Bicalutamid, um die Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren. Das ist aber mehr eine Glaubenssache, konkret könnte ich nicht sagen, welche Nebenwirkung sich dadurch reduziert. Die Wirkung gegen den Tumor wird allerdings dabei etwas reduziert. Daher verlängert sich die Wirkungsdauer auch nicht.

Apalutamid ist mehr mit Enzalutamid/Xtandi zu vergleichen. Bei Apalutamid würde ich die Dosis nicht reduzieren, das hat noch niemand auf der Welt gemacht und darüber berichtet. Wenn Du experimentieren willst, kannst Du die ADT Spritze weglassen und nur Apalutmid nehmen. 

Georg

----------


## Optimist

*Zur Dosisreduzierung bei Apalutamid*

 Hier wird in einer Auswertung der SPARTAN-Studie über eine Apalutamid-Dosisreduktion zur Minderung von Nebenwirkungen berichtet. Auswirkungen auf das metastasenfreie Überleben (MFS) konnte in dem untersuchten Bereich der Dosisreduktion nicht festgestellt werden.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32561663/ 

_A total of 21% of patients in the apalutamide arm experienced dose reductions diminishing the average daily dose to 209 mg instead of 240 mg. Within the relatively narrow exposure range, no statistically significant relationship was found between MFS and apalutamide and N-desmethyl-apalutamide exposure. Within apalutamide-treated subjects, skin rash and weight loss had a statistically significant association with higher apalutamide exposure._

_Bei  insgesamt 21% der Patienten im Apalutamid-Arm kam es zu Dosisreduktionen, die die durchschnittliche Tagesdosis auf 209 mg anstelle von 240 mg reduzierten. Innerhalb des relativ engen Expositionsbereichs wurde keine statistisch signifikante Beziehung zwischen MFS und der Apalutamid- und N-Desmethyl-Apalutamid-Exposition gefunden. Bei den mit Apalutamid behandelten Probanden hatten Hautausschlag und Gewichtsverlust einen statistisch signifikanten Zusammenhang mit einer höheren Apalutamid-Exposition._ 


  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Franz, da muss ich mich in Zukunft wohl vorsichtiger ausdrücken. Dass 21% der Patienten wegen Nebenwirkungen die Dosis reduziert haben, finde ich viel. 

Ich bin auch am rätseln, wie man die Dosis auf 209 mg reduziert. Es sind doch vier 60 mg Tabletten, die man pro Tag nehmen soll. Wenn man eine Tablette weglässt, so sind es also 180 mg pro Tag. Wahrscheinlich hat man dann das Mittel aus der gesamten Beobachtungszeit dieser Patienten gebildet. Wenn die Patienten nach der Hälfte der Zeit eine Tablette weniger nahmen, waren das über die ganze Zeit 210 mg.

Die Studie beweist allerdings nicht, dass die reduzierte Dosis genauso gut wirkt wie die empfohlene Dosis. Man lässt diese Patienten nur in der Studie drin, weil es sonst wieder andere statistische Verzerrungen gibt. Die Subgruppe ist oft zu klein, um diese getrennt auszuwerten. Es ist richtig, für die Beurteilung des Studienergebnisses gilt dann das Ergebnis der Studie auch für die Patienten, die die Dosis reduziert haben. Leider wird wohl so bald niemand untersuchen, ob eine reduzierte Dosis zum gleichen onkologischen Ergebnis kommt wie die normale Dosis. Das ist oft der Fall, aber der Hersteller hat daran kein Interesse.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

Harald, mit der Aussage meinte die Ärztin, dass wir uns in 2 Jahren zum nächsten PET/ CT wieder sehen.
Mal sehen, was die genaue Auswertung ergibt, evtl. sehen wir uns früher.
Die genaue Auswertung lass ich mal auf mich zukommen. Vielleicht wird ja noch etwas kleineres, therapierbares gefunden. 
Auch für dich weiterhin viel Erfolg!

*Zitat Uwe*: *Je nach Gerät ist alles unter 4 mm nicht darstellbar...siehe auch meine Erfahrung in 2015.
*Uwe, du warst noch zur Steinzeit in Kiel. Zwischenzeitlich gab es Softwareupdates.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich *glaube*, die Bilder sind heute etwas genauer (?)
Aber wie du schon schreibst, erst einmal ist etwas Ruhe im Karton.

Benton, ich möchte eher die Zeit der Wirkung verlängern. Die Nebenwirkungen sind erträglich geworden.
Ein Arzt und ein Bekannter haben mir mal gesagt, unter Bicalutamid dürfte der PSA nicht zu hoch steigen.
Das soll mit den Rezeptoren zusammen hängen, die an den Krebszellen andocken.
Der Körper würde dann nach absetzen vermehrt Testosteron produziert, je nach dem, wie lange die Bicas eingenommen wurden.
So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.
Benton, auch wenn das Apalutamid derzeit noch teuer ist, würde ich es nicht reduzieren.
Franz und Georg diskutieren gerade darüber.

Adam, ich hatte ja bereits vor der PET-Untersuchung 10 Tage Bica abgesetzt.
Jetzt reduziere ich erst einmal für 3 Monate auf 75 mg, und im Januar (nach PSA Messung) versuche ich es dann noch einmal mit 150 mg. Der PSA-Verlauf wird es zeigen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

am Montag war ich zur Besprechung meiner PET Untersuchung.
Auch der 2. Strahlentherapeut konnte in der Prostataloge nichts finden.
Beide Ärzte gehen nunmehr davon aus, dass der PSA Anstieg nicht aus der Loge kommt, zumal es ja vor 2 Jahren auch ein negatives MRT gab.

Auf meine Frage, woher der PSA Anstieg kommt, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich mir derzeit keine Sorgen machen müsste. Wir werden im nächsten Jahr, Anfang Juni, unter Berücksichtigung der Verdoppelungszeit, eine weiteres PSMA-PET/CT veranlassen.
Auf meine Einwendungen hin, dass erst ab 4 mm etwas zu sehen wäre, wie Uwe mir es geschrieben hatte, wurde mir gesagt, dass eine kleinere Anreicherung bereits vorher erkennbar wäre. Das ist nicht gegeben.

Egal, Stress kenne ich aus meinen bisherigen Leben kaum. So sollte es auch bleiben, bevor ich hier noch einen Herzinfarkt oder Schlaganfall, wegen Aufregung, oder angespannten Ärzten erleide.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich denke, ich gehe nun erst einmal in den Winterschlaf, auch aufgrund der Corona-Zahlen.
Den Bericht habe ich angehängt.

https://up.picr.de/39878581bx.jpg

https://up.picr.de/39878584mf.jpg

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,

Du hast im Moment unter Bica 150 mg/ml eine Verdoppelungszeit von 3,5 Monaten.
warum willst Du das weiter nehmen ?




> Wir werden im nächsten Jahr, Anfang Juni, unter Berücksichtigung der Verdoppelungszeit, eine weiteres PSMA-PET/CT veranlassen.


gibt es unter Bica dann im PSMA PET CT mehr zu sehen ,ist die Anreicherung besser ?
ansonsten gäbe es für mich keinen Grund das Bicalutamid weiter zu nehmen.
haben die Weißkittel nix dazu gesagt ?
lg

Adam

----------


## MartinWK

Hartmut, immerhin bist du ein Patient mit "Gleason 4+5=7b". Die Erfindung des Textbausteins hat vielen ärztlichen Berichten nicht gut getan.

Jetzt steht nur noch die Frage im Raum, ob das ein PSMA-negatives Rezidiv ist. Was nicht heißen muss, das überhaupt kein PSMA exprimiert wird, aber eben nur von wenigen Krebszellen.

----------


## Georg_

Die 4 mm sind schon richtig, darunter werden die Metastasen im PSMA PET/CT schwer gefunden. Der Anstieg kann also wohl nur durch Metastasen unter 4 mm kommen oder PSMA negative Metastasen. Die PSMA negativen Metastasen könnte man mit einem FAPI-PET/CT aufspüren, das wird aber noch selten angeboten. Ob die Krankenkasse es bezahlt weiß ich auch nicht. Alternative wäre ein Cholin PET/CT bei einem PSA Wert von etwa 3 ng/ml.

Der PSA Wert ist derzeit bei 1,01, da kann man noch etwas abwarten und wieder ein PSMA PET/CT machen wenn die Kasse es bezahlt. Ich glaube den Wechsel auf Flutamid hast Du schon probiert, das hast Du nicht vertragen. Natürlich kannst Du mit Degarelix oder Leuprorelin weitermachen, das wird wahrscheinlich den PSA Wert senken.

Bicalutamid soll wohl die PSMA Expression erhöhen, ich weiß nicht ob dies auch nach langfristiger Einnahme der Fall ist. Man kann sich auch nicht darauf verlassen, dass die PSMA Expression erhöht wird.

----------


## Michi1

Martin, entschuldige, jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. "Gleason 4+5=7b" Ich hab gelernt 4+5=9. Ist das bei PK anders? Oder nur Schreibfehler?

----------


## Georg_

Auf myprostate.eu steht: "4 + 3 = 7b".

----------


## WernerE

4 + 3 = 7b stimmt bei Hartmut. Ich weiß es genau, da Hartmut kurz nach mir diesem Forum beigetreten ist. Und ich habe mir seinerzeit gedacht: Aha, noch so ein armer Hund, wie du selbst.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Barnold

Michi,
Martin hat die Satire nicht kenntlich gemacht. Er hatte aber direkt dahinter geschrieben 


> Die Erfindung des Textbausteins hat vielen ärztlichen Berichten nicht gut getan.


 Heißt: Die Oberärztin hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht, selbst einen Text zu verfassen, sondern hat ihn mit "copy und paste" zusammengestellt. Da passieren solche Fehler und die werden dann durch die ganze Krankengeschichte weitergeführt, bis am Ende selbst die, die es besser wissen, ins Grübeln kommen. Du kannst aber beruhigt sein, Gleason 4+5 ist 9 und Gleason 4+3 ist 7b. 
Wie Du immer sagst: Immer positiv denken!!!
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Michi1

Habe dazu noch eine Frage. Ich habe meine ganzen Klinikberichte durchgesehen und lese bei mir nur Gleason 4+5 =9 aber kein a oder b dahinter. Gibs es da keinen Unterschied mehr?

----------


## Barnold

> Gibs es da keinen Unterschied mehr?


Nein, gibt es nicht mehr.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Hartmut und Mitleser,

auch ich habe ja - definitiv festgestellt durch Pathologie - eine überwiegend PSMA-negativen Tumor
und bin durch Georg auf FAPI aufmerksam geworden.

Im Januar habe ich eine Anfrage an das Büro von Prof. Haberkorn gestellt und bin danach mit dem 
Oberarzt Prof. Giesel in Kontakt gewesen. Ein FAPI PET/CT ist mir dort angeboten worden.
In der Veröffentlichung, die Prof. Giesel mit zugeschickt hat, 
Positive FAPI-PET/CT in a metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer patient with PSMA-negative/FDG-positive disease 
fand sich der Hinweis:"...however, it has to be considered that the presented image reflects highly dedifferentiated, advanced-stage prostate cancer and is not representative for earlier stages of this disease."
(es muss jedoch beachtet werden, dass das dargestellte Bild hoch dedifferenzierten, fortgeschrittenen PCa abbildet und nicht repräsentativ für frühere Stadien dieser Krankheit ist).
In einer neueren Veröffentlichung:  
68Ga-FAPI PET/CT: Tracer Uptake in 28 Different Kinds of Cancer (Mai 2020) wurden 13 PCa Patienten untersucht und es zeigte sich ein mittlerer uptake, die obige Einschränkung habe ich dort nicht mehr gefunden.

Wegen meiner eher langen Verdopplungszeit und eher niedrigen PSA habe ich FAPI bisher nicht weiter verfolgt, für meine nächste Bildgebung werde ich aber nochmals nachfragen. Es könnte sich für uns PSMA-negative Fälle lohnen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Barnold,

bist Du sicher? ist 4 + 5 nicht 9a und 5 + 4 9b?

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

Barnold hat Recht, bei Gleason 9 gibt es kein a und b mehr. Die kleinere Tumormenge kann genauso streuen wie die größere.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Habe dazu noch eine Frage. Ich habe meine ganzen Klinikberichte durchgesehen und lese bei mir nur Gleason 4+5 =9 aber kein a oder b dahinter. Gibs es da keinen Unterschied mehr?


Viel besser als bei dir kann's mit G9 doch gar nicht laufen  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

> Viel besser als bei dir kann's mit G9 doch gar nicht laufen



Dake dir. Da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich jeder Mensch ist.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Adam, das Bicalutamid nehme ich bis Ende Januar noch weiter, weil noch eine Wirkung vorhanden zu sein scheint. Mal sehen, wie es Ende Januar mit dem PSA Wert aussieht.

Momentan gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ich PSMA negative Metastasen habe, aber ich habe auch noch keine Beratungsresistent entwickelt.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Der PSA Wert veränderte sich ja, je nach dem wie viel mg Bica ich nehme.

Ich denke eher, dass der PSA mit 1.0 zu niedrig war für das PSMA/PET-CT, zumal ja vermutlich tatsächlich erst ab 4mm etwas zu sehen ist, wie Uwe und Georg schreiben.
Ich hatte etwas von 2 mm gelesen, aber das betraf wohl nur den Hautkrebs.
Vielleicht hat der Strahlentherapeut da etwas verwechselt.

Roland, Danke für dein Posting. Wir lernen immer dazu.

Martin, auch ich hatte im ersten Moment an einen Schreibfehler deinerseits gedacht, erst später deine Ente verstanden, nachdem Arnold es aufgeklärt hat.
Für Michi und den alten Seebär solltest du immer ein Smilie setzen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Danke an alle Diskutanten!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

Zitat Georg:



> Der PSA Wert ist derzeit bei 1,01, da kann man noch etwas abwarten und wieder ein PSMA PET/CT machen wenn die Kasse es bezahlt. Ich glaube den Wechsel auf Flutamid hast Du schon probiert, das hast Du nicht vertragen.


Hallo Georg,
Das Flutamid hat den PSA Anstieg nicht gedrosselt. Es hatten sich NWs eingestellt, die ich vorher nicht hatte.

Gestern haben wir mit meiner KK telefoniert.
Sie würden ein Cholin PET/CT oder ein PSMA/PET-CT im Februar oder März zahlen, wenn ich dazu das Klinikum Itzehoe aufsuche. Leider habe ich auf deren HP nichts über PET und Prostata Diagnostik gefunden.
Bevor ich dort anrufe, wollte ich mich erst einmal vorab informieren.
Vielleicht weiß jemand etwas genaueres über die Klinik.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde da einfach anrufen. Der Internetauftritt wird oft nicht ständig aktualisiert. Wahrscheinlich hat die Klinik einen niedrigeren Preis mit der Krankenkasse vereinbart.

----------


## reini99

Das würde mich auch interessieren- dann bräuchte ich nicht wieder nach Berlin (DTZ) fahren. Aber wohl unwahrscheinlich, dass die TK dort auch einen  Sondervertrag hat. Sehe aber HIFU Therapie.
Reinhard

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Reini, hallo Georg,

Reinhard, bei mir lief es etwas anders.
Ich hatte 2 X gegen die AOK geklagt.
Meine 2 PET-Untersuchungen wurden im Nachhinein bezahlt.
Die 3. Untersuchung wird wohl aufgrund dessen auch bezahlt.

Die AOK verlangt nun, dass ich mein nächstes PSMA/PET-CT in Itzehoe machen lasse. Dagegen kann ich mich nicht verwähren, daher werde ich es dort machen lassen.
Tatsache ist nun, dass sie auch eine neue Untersuchung in Itzehoe in den nächsten Monaten bezahlen würden. Das reicht mir.
Du musst wahrscheinlich wieder nach Berlin fahren. Einige Krankenkassen haben Ihre Vertragspartner, wie Georg bereits schrieb.

Lieber Georg, Brigitte hat heute dort in Itzehoe angerufen.
Es gibt dort ein ASV Team, was schwer zu finden war.
Wir sind nun so verblieben, dass ich irgendwann im nächsten Jahr ein neues PMSA-PET/ CT machen lassen kann, welches von der KK bezahlt wird.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

meine aktuelle PSA Messung liegt bei 1.32

PSA-Verdopplungszeit in Tagen: 130
PSA-Verdopplungszeit in Monaten: 4.3

Ich habe am 04.01.21 die Bicalutamid abgesetzt, weil sie offensichtlich nicht mehr wirken.
Wenn ich richtig liege, habe ich nun bis April Zeit, ein neues PSMA/PET-CT machen zu lassen. Dann müsste der Wert so um und bei 2.5 bis 3.0 mg/ml liegen.

Wenn ich wüsste, ob durch das Absetzen von Bica der PSA Wert schneller oder langsamer ansteigt, wäre ich schlauer.
Ob man sich trotzdem auf die PSA-Verdopplungszeit-Berechnung verlassen kann?

Update:
Prostatakrebs - Erfahrungsberichte (myprostate.eu)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, mal eine dumme Frage. Hat dir das PET-CT irgendetwas gebracht außer Ärger, weil du mit der Kasse streiten musstest.Es wird doch nur etwas festgestellt oder auch nicht weil nicht alles gesehen wird. Ich glaub es ist beruhigender, wenn man nicht alles weiß. Ist nur meine Meinung.

----------


## uwes2403

Klar....es ist total beruhigend, wenn der PSA steigt und man nicht weiß warum......vielleicht solltest du das etwas differenzierter betrachten - es gibt Betroffene, die das schon wissen wollen um ggf. rechtzeitig handeln zu können.

----------


## Michi1

Ich wollte ja nur wissen, ob die ersten zwei PET- CT etwas gebracht haben und er dadurch ruhiger geworden ist. Ich hab sie halt angerufen als ich wieder fit war.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> Wenn ich wüsste, ob durch das Absetzen von Bica der PSA Wert schneller oder langsamer ansteigt, wäre ich schlauer.
> Ob man sich trotzdem auf die PSA-Verdopplungszeit-Berechnung verlassen kann?


Du hast verschiedene Verdoppelungszeiten im Jahr 2020
nach den Messungen ab 22.11.19 wären das in Tagen =95-205-79-76-224
die beiden letzten mal = 6.11.20-1,1 ng/ml==4.1.21-1,32 ng/ml==das wäre eine Verdoppelung von 224 Tagen.
Vorschlag:
mach doch die Messung jetzt alle 2 Monate .wenn Du dann bei PSA 5 oder 6 bist mach nochmal das PSMA PET CT.
dann weißt Du ob es nochmal eine Therapiemöglichkeit gibt.
wenn nicht musst Du auch in die ADT gehen.
Du kannst allerdings das PSA noch weiter ansteigen lassen zb.bis 10.
kommt auf Deine Nerven an.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

[QUOTE

Ob man sich trotzdem auf die PSA-Verdopplungszeit-Berechnung verlassen kann?
 Gruss
hartmut[/QUOTE]

Moins Hartmut,

ich meine man kann sich nicht darauf verlassen . . .
Konrad meinte ja immer das Limbach Labor in Heidelberg ist DAS seriöseste Labor überhaupt,
also war ich dort auch 2 x PSA 0,4 mg/lg, die Ärztin meinte mit dem PSA Wert habe ich 20 Jahre ruhe  ! das war wohl nix . . .

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin der Meinung, das man einen Verlauf einer Krankheit nicht vorhersagen kann. Mit solchen Tabellen habe ich auch ein Problem

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
das stimmt zum Teil,
man kann bestimmte Ding ableiten davon,auch eine Entwicklung sehen wie es weiter geht.
sonst bräuchte man das ja alles nicht machen.
für den Hartmut ist das jetzt wichtig.
wenn er das alles nicht macht ,kann er ja direkt in die ADT gehen.
aber die Hoffnung ist noch da.
mit dem Vorhersagen,da hast Du recht,der Krebs hat immer noch unerklärbares im Köcher.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Michi1


> Hartmut, mal eine dumme Frage. Hat dir das PET-CT irgendetwas gebracht außer Ärger


 Hallo Michi, zum Teil nein, es war negativ, deshalb sollte ich doch noch im Nachhinein 2.750 Euro zahlen. Das hatten wir aufgrund meiner Bekanntheit in der UNI Kiel auf 1.700 Euro reduzieren können.
Ich muss den Krebs über das PET beobachten, weil ich noch die Chance habe die Prostataloge bestrahlen zu lassen.
Das nächste PET wird aber in Itzehoe (Schl.-Hol.) von der AOK bezahlt.




> Klar....es ist total beruhigend, wenn der PSA steigt und man nicht weiß warum.....


Genau so ist es lieber Uwe.




> ich meine man kann sich nicht darauf verlassen . . .


Ja Lieber Stefan, dass wollte ich wissen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hatte auch den Limbachrechner genommen.




> mach doch die Messung jetzt alle 2 Monate .wenn Du dann bei PSA 5 oder 6 bist mach nochmal das PSMA PET CT.
> ann weißt Du ob es nochmal eine Therapiemöglichkeit gibt.
> wenn nicht musst Du auch in die ADT gehen.
> Du kannst allerdings das PSA noch weiter ansteigen lassen zb.bis 10
> kommt auf Deine Nerven an.


Ja lieber Adam, ich werde mal in 2 Monaten zur Messung fahren.
Bis 10 möchte ich das PSA nicht ansteigen lassen.
Maximal 3.0mg/ml 
Mal sehen, ob es bis März oder April klappt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man seine Therapie ändert werden die Karten neu gemischt und man muss sehen, welche Verdopplungszeiten sich dann einstellen. Wenn man nur beobachtet, kann man meist auf Grund der Verdopplungszeit den nächsten PSA Wert vorhersehen. Aber der Tumor hat auch seinen "eigenen Kopf", oft verläuft die Entwicklung des PSA Wertes nicht kontinuierlich. Es geht zwischendurch etwas zurück, bleibt gleich, steigt dann stark usw.

Hartmut, wenn Dein PSA Wert während der Bicalutamid Therapie steigt, KANN nach dem Absetzen ein "Withdrawal effect" eintreten, d.h. der PSA Wert geht vorübergehend zurück.

----------


## Stefan1

> PSA 0,4 mg/lg,


. . . meinte natürlich ng/ml tschuldigung.

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, mein URO hat nicht lange gefackelt und mich schon bei einem Wert von 0,36 ng/ml zur Bestrahlung geschickt. Hat ein Jahr hergehalten, dann ist das PSA wieder gestiegen und ich habe 3x Trenantone bekommen. Jetzt ist schon wieder nach Absetzen der Spritze ein Jahr Ruhe. Nächste Messung im März.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Michi,




> Hartmut, mein URO hat nicht lange gefackelt und mich schon bei einem Wert von 0,36 ng/ml zur Bestrahlung geschickt. *Hat ein Jahr hergehalten*, dann ist das PSA wieder gestiegen und ich habe 3x Trenantone bekommen.


wenn ich bei Dir ins Profil schaue ,seh ich das die Logenbestrahlung bei Dir knapp 3 Jahre gewirkt hat.
dann bist Du in die ADT gegangen,warum hast Du nicht mal ein PSMA PET CT machen lassen.

@Hartmut,warum hast Du die Logenbestrahlung nicht gemacht ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

ja, mal gucken, wie sich das entwickelt.
Ich werde am 04. März und ggf. Anfang Mai 21 nachmessen lassen.




> Hartmut, mein URO hat nicht lange gefackelt und mich schon bei einem Wert von 0,36 ng/ml zur Bestrahlung geschickt. Hat ein Jahr hergehalten, dann ist das PSA wieder gestiegen und ich habe 3x Trenantone bekommen. Jetzt ist schon wieder nach Absetzen der Spritze ein Jahr Ruhe. Nächste Messung im März.


Hallo Michi, ich hatte meinen Urologen damals ausgebremst, und daher hat es bei mir fast 8 Jahre angedauert.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Nun lass ich über eine PET/CT-Untersuchung mit Ga-68-PSMA die Prostataloge überwachen.

Adam, ich wollte damals nicht gleich das ganze Pulver verschießen, zumal ich noch nicht das volle Vertrauen gegenüber meinem Uro hatte.
Ich sollte ja bereits nach der OP Bicalutamid einnehmen.
Weil ich damals kontakt zu "FS" hatte, und dieser anderer Meinung war, hatte ich die Bica nicht genommen.
Später sagte mein Arzt, ich solle die vernichten.
 Später stellte sich heraus, dass die L-Knoten für den PSA Anstieg verantwortlich waren.
Somit alles richtig gemacht, denke ich.

Gruss
hartmut

(geändert, hartmut. 12.30h)

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

mein PSA ist von 1.02 auf heute 17.08 gestiegen.
Innerhalb 3 Monate! - Kein Messfehler.

Prostatakrebs was nun?
Mit dem Titel hatte ich mich ja 2013 hier angemeldet.

Brigitte sagt, ganz schön scheiße.
Ich hatte Ihr gesagt, bleib locker . . . .!

Was nun?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Hartmut,

da muss man auch als Leser ganz schön schlucken.
Du hast vermutlich eine mittlere Verdopplungszeit von ca. 22 Tagen,
nach Konrads "Goldener Regel" würde ich nach der halben VZ
also nach ca. 10 Tagen eine erneute Messung machen und in der
Zwischenzeit mich um einen raschen PSMA PET/CT Termin bemühen.

Sicherlich wirst du noch von unseren Spezialisten kompetente
Hilfestellung erhalten, ich wünsche dir viel Glück.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo,
> mein PSA ist von 1.02 auf heute 17.08 gestiegen.
> Innerhalb 3 Monate! - Kein Messfehler.
> Brigitte sagt, ganz schön scheiße.
> 
> Gruss hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
schöne Schei . . das ist schon heftig . . .
da muß ich Brigitte leider recht geben . . .

ICH würde bei dieser Steigerung nach 14 Tagen noch einmal messen.

Aber Hartmut bleib trotzdem ruhig, wird wohl nicht einfach sein . . . daran stirbt man(n) noch nicht . . .

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo,
> 
> mein PSA ist von 1.02 auf heute 17.08 gestiegen.
> Innerhalb 3 Monate! - Kein Messfehler.
> 
> Prostatakrebs was nun?
> Mit dem Titel hatte ich mich ja 2013 hier angemeldet.
> 
> Brigitte sagt, ganz schön scheiße.
> ...


Moin Hartmut,

Du hast am 4.1.2021 Bica 150 mg abgesetzt. Aus meiner Sicht ist das der Grund des PSA-Anstiegs.

Nimm bitte wieder Bica und alles wird gut.

Schau bitte auf meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Gruß Harald

----------


## Benton

Hallo Harmut,

eine solche Zunahme (Faktor 17) in 3 Monaten ist nach Absetzen eines Antiandrogens durchaus verständlich. Ich hatte vor kurzem eine Zunahme um einen Faktor 13 in nur 10 Wochen erlebt. Die Krebszelle kommt beim Fehlen des Antiandrogens bei einer Monotherapie relativ schnell wieder in Fahrt und gibt PSA ab, da der Testosteronspiegel ja die ganze Zeit hoch ist. Bei einer normalen ADT dauert es im Gegensatz dazu relativ lange bis der Testosteronspiegel wieder ansteigt und die Krebszelle eine anregende Umgebung vorfindet.

Gruß
Benton

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut und Harald,




> 13.07.2018
> 3.41
> 12.07.18
> Beginn mit Bicalutamid 50 mg. Zwischendurch für 2 Monate Erhöhung auf 100 mg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hartmut , Du hattest das Bica abgesetzt , weil es keine Wirkung mehr zeigt.
das es zu so einem heftigen Anstieg kommt ist für mich nicht erklärlich.
ich hatte ja auch Bica abgesetzt 2017 weil sich der PSA Anstieg trotzdem fortsetzte.
bei mir aber mit der 3 Monatsverdoppelung, ob mit oder ohne Bica.
die Mitbetroffen haben ja auch schon dazu geschrieben, und andere werden es noch tun.
Du hattest ja eh ein PSMA PET CT eingeplant, das wäre wohl als erstes zu machen.
falsch hast Du eigentlich nix gemacht.
aber so ein Anstieg ,unfassbar.
lg
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

unter Bicalutamid ist der PSA-Wert angefangen zu steigen. Das würde zumindest ich nicht mehr nehmen. Eine kurzfristige PSA-Messung kann nur richtig sein. PSMA-PET-CT natürlich auch. Wenn die nächste Messung den PSA-Wert bestätigt, wirst Du sicherlich um die ADT nicht herum kommen.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

woher weißt Du, dass es kein Messfehler ist? Ich würde erstmal einen neuen PSA Test machen. Als ich bei mir einen Messfehler vermutete, meinte der Urologe, das könne schon richtig sein. Zwei Wochen später beim Hausarzt wurde der von mir erwartete Wert gemessen und der Urologe hat sich bei mir entschuldigt. Ich sagte, ich hätte mich vom Pferd getreten gefühlt.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,
da bin ich ganz bei Georg. Der Wert sollte kontrolliert werden. Dein Arzt kann im Labor eine Wiederholungsmessung verlangen. Die Proben werden mindestens eine Woche lang gekühlt aufbewahrt, jedenfalls war das zu meiner Zeit so. Eigentlich sollte das Labor da von sich aus eine Wiederholungsmessung machen, wenn sie dort deine Vorwerte haben. Dann gibt normalerweise das EDV-Programm, mit dem das Labor arbeitet, einen Alarm aus, der zu einer Wiederholung der Messung führt und das alles müsste dokumentiert/protokolliert sein. Kann aber in Deinem Labor ganz anders sein und außerdem bin ich jetzt schon 11 Jahre raus. Versuchs trotzdem, bevor Du Dir nochmal Blut abnehmen lässt.
Alles Gute.
Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Roland, Stefan, Harald, Benton, Adam, Werner, Georg, Arnold!

Danke für Eure Meinungen!
Mein Urologe ist bis zum 19.04 im Urlaub. Der vertretende Arzt war schwer erreichbar, hat aber eben doch noch zurückgerufen.
Ich habe einen Termin zu Dienstag, den 13.04. für die Spritze erhalten.
Bis dahin soll ich wieder Bicalutamid 150 mg einnehmen.
Trotz steigenden PSA hatten die Bicas offensichtlich noch bis Ende letzten Jahres eine geringe Wirkung gezeigt, sonst wäre der PSA wohl nicht so schnell gestiegen.

Einen Messfehler schließt der Arzt aus, weil laut Protokoll eindeutig das Absetzen der Bicalutamid für den starken PSA Anstieg verantwortlich ist. Eine Nachprüfung hält er für sinnlos. Er hatte es mir ähnlich wie Benton erklärt.

Um einen Termin für das PSMA-PET/CT werden wir uns Montag bemühen.
Leider liegt aber urlaubsbedingt noch kein Arztbrief vor.
Na ja, mal gucken.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Ich habe einen Termin zu Dienstag, den 13.04. für die Spritze erhalten.
> Bis dahin soll ich wieder Bicalutamid 150 mg einnehmen.


ich würde das erst noch mal überprüfen lassen, denn so einen Knalleranstieg  hab ich im Forum noch nicht gesehen.
bei mir in Mainz ist ein Labor da kann man einfach hinkommen zu den Öffnungszeiten, 10 Minuten später ist man wieder draussen.
der Befund und die Rechnung kommt dann per Post ein paar Tage später. Es kostet 39,95 €.- PSA und Testosteron.
die zwei Werte solltest Du vor der Spritze auf alle Fälle nochmal nehmen lassen.


nochmal bei so extremen Dingen immer kontrollieren

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

Trotz Corona habe ich einen Termin für Montag in Kiel am Rathaus  (Arzt für Labor-Medizin) für eine PSA Messung erhalten.
Die anderen dürfen zurzeit kein Publikumsverkehr haben.
Die Rechnung kommt per Post. Brigitte zahlt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Einen aktuellen Testosteron Wert habe ich bereits. 01.04.2021 - 5.46 ng/ml

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Trotz Corona habe ich einen Termin für Montag in Kiel am Rathaus (Arzt für Labor-Medizin) für eine PSA Messung erhalten.


also geht doch, hoffen wir mal daß , das erste Ergebnis nicht stimmt.
willst Du das PET/CT nicht vor der Spritze machen ?
ich glaube die sind im Moment nicht überlaufen.
der Prof. Baum hat mich auch nochmal angeschrieben für einen Termin am 7.5.21
ich brauche erst eine Kostenzusage von der Krankenkasse.
das musst Du auch anleiern.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,
diese VZ erinnert mich ziemlich an meine, die bei den Knochenmetastasen ähnlich war.
Ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, welche Rolle das Absetzen des Bica spielt.
Nochmal messen und bei Bestätigung das PSMA Pet, dann weisst du woran du bist. Kommentarlos wieder
mit Bica anzufangen ist nach meiner Laienmeinung nicht richtig. Du machst das schon...viel Erfolg
Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam, hallo Uwe,

Adam, das PET ist geplant. Es fehlt nur noch der Arztbrief, der Urlaubsbedingt verspätet eintrifft. Den braucht die KV, um die PET in Itzehoe zu genehmigen. Die Vorgespräche sind abgeschlossen. Erst danach darf ich mir einen Termin geben lassen.
Soweit ich weiß, hat die Spritze auf die PSMA-PET/CT keinen Einfluss.
Ich hatte auch noch mal im Basiswissen gestöbert, aber keinen Hinweis gefunden.

Uwe, die Spritze bekomme ich Dienstag. Ich denke, dass ich die Bicalutamid nur bis dahin, oder ein paar Tage länger nehmen muss.
Das wird mir Dienstag der Urologe sagen. Einen regulären Termin hätte ich erst Mitte Mai.
Ich habe mir noch einmal dein Profil angesehen. Bin auch gespannt, was bei mir in der PET Untersuchung zu sehen ist.

Die Spritze werde ich mir erst einmal geben lassen. Wenn sich später doch noch etwas anderes ergibt, werde ich ggf. gegensteuern.
Eine PSA-Kontrolluntersuchung habe ich Montag in einem anderen, direkten Labor.
Mal sehen, wann ich mit dem Ergebnis rechnen kann.

Nachtrag: Die anderen Laborwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich.
Auch mein Gewicht konnte ich in den letzten Monaten um 9 Kg drücken.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> Soweit ich weiß, hat die Spritze auf die PSMA-PET/CT keinen Einfluss.


Doch, nachdem was man bis jetzt beobachtet hat, steigt nach dem Beginn einer Hormontherapie die PSMA Expression, d.h. man sieht mehr mit dem PSMA PET/CT. Nach ca. sechs Monaten ADT sieht man weniger. Dies hat wohl teilweise damit zu tun, dass die Tumorherde durch die Hormontherapie etwas schrumpfen.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hartmut,

Bicalutamid wirkt binnen Tagen. Deine 17,4 ng/ml finde ich ziemlich logisch. Benton hat die Vorgänge ganz gut beschrieben. Wenn du Montag PSA mißt und hast Bica  nicht wieder begonnen, werden bis zu 25 ng/ml herauskommen. Wenn du Bica bereits wieder angefangen hast, wird der Wert vielleicht unter 10 ng/ml sein.

Deine Krebsansammlungen, wo auch immer, sind teilweise Bica-resistent geworden, ein anderer Teil spricht noch an. Warum hast du eigentlich die Therapie ersatzlos und so lange abgebrochen? Scheint mir doch ziemlich ungestüm bei steigendem PSA. Für einen Bica-Switch vom Antagonisten zum Agonisten war die Monotherapiedauer zu kurz.

 Ich würde bis zur Klärung durch das PSMA/PET-CT 150g Bica weiternehmen und die Spritze weglassen. Die bringt nichts in der Übergangszeit, da deren Wirkungsbeginn viel zulange dauert. Vielleicht kannst du nach dem PET-Ergebnis radiochirurgisch was erreichen und relevante Tumorteile eliminieren, die eine Fortsetzung der Bicalutamid-Therapie sinnvoll machen. Zumindest würde ich nach einem möglichen Eingriff sehen wollen, wie weit Bica den PSA noch senken und evtl. sogar halten kann. Wenn schon Spritze, dann zusätzlich zum Bica als ADT2. Die wirkt auf jeden Fall besser als Bica- oder auch Spritze-Mono. Bei persistentem CRPC kann man auch Enzalutamid ins Auge fassen.

Grüße vom Süden an den Norden vom Namensvetter

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Hartmut (der mit dem S),

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Entschluß, den PSA doch noch mal zu überprüfen. Ich würde allerdings die Spritze vom Ergebnis dieser Überprüfung abhängig machen.

Aber wenn schon, erinnere Dich an Konrads häufigen Rat, jedenfalls nicht mit einer Drei-Monats-Spritze zu beginnen, sondern mit einer Ein-Monats-Spritze die Verträglichkeit zu testen. Viele scheinen wenig NW zu haben, aber Du willst vermutlich nicht Konrads Erfahrung von drei Monate Dauerkotzen wiederholen...

Alles Gute.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> die Spritze bekomme ich Dienstag. Ich denke, dass ich die Bicalutamid nur bis dahin, oder ein paar Tage länger nehmen muss.


also ich bin ja immer noch geplättet von den eingestellten Wert 17,08 ng/ml
habe mir nochmal Dein Profil und die PSA Verdoppelungszeiten angeschaut.
nach OP bis zum Beginn von Bica waren es 423 Tage
nach dem Nadir von Bica bis zum absetzen waren es 155 Tage.
nach absetzen von Bica waren es 24 Tage.
also das ist doch nicht möglich, oder der PK ist unberechenbar.
das nur nochmal so.
ich glaube es ist ein Messfehler.
ich würde mit weiteren Maßnahmen warten bis das neue Ergebnis da ist.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg, Hartmut, Rastaman, Adam,

Georg, ich habe deinen damaligen Bericht wieder gefunden. Klingt für meine geplante PET Untersuchung positiv. Danke für die Erinnerung.

Hartmut, abgebrochen hatte ich die Therapie, nach der negativen PSMA_PET/CT in Absprache mit meinem Urologen, der mich auch 2013 operierte.
Wir wollten bis Ende März abwarten, den PSA steigen lassen, und dann ein neues PET machen.
Ich wollte monatlich messen lassen, was mein Professor aber für nicht erforderlich hielt.
Ausgehend von Adams Daten, der ja auch die Bicas absetzte, und nur einen moderaten Anstieg vernahm, habe ich mich 3 Monate in Sicherheit gesehen.

Danke für deine Einschätzung! Da will ich einmal hoffen, dass sich aus den resistenten Zellen nicht so viele neue Zellen gebildet haben, und die Bicalutamid noch eine Wirkung zeigen.
Die werde ich dann wohl, in Absprache mit dem Urologen, etwas länger nehmen.

Rastaman, die Spritze werde ich mir Dienstag (vielleicht auch erst einmal temporär) geben lassen. Dafür war der Schock doch ein wenig zu groß.
Ich hoffe, dass ich vorher noch das Ergebnis der PSA Nachkontrolle (Montag Nachmittag in einem speziellen Labor) erhalte. Dann könnte ich ggf. ja noch entscheiden.
Auf die Ein-Monats-Spritze werde ich bestehen, und hoffen, dass der Arzt mitspielt.

Adam, glauben möchte ich es auch nicht, aber wir werden sehen.
Angesichts des starken PSA Anstiegs, war ich erst einmal ganz froh, einen kurzfristigen Termin für die ADT bekommen zu haben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

die PSA Messung hat sich bestätigt.
Das Kontroll-Ergebnis hatte ich innerhalb 90 Minuten per eMail bekommen,  am 12.04.21 /19.00h
17.3 ng/ml - Am 01.04 waren es 17.4 ng/ml

Ich habe mir heute die Spritze geben lassen.
Leider musste ich mich mit einer 3 Monats-Spritze am Ende abfinden, weil sie die  
1-Monatsspritze gar nicht kannten, und ziemlich erstaunt waren.

Lieber Rastaman, es klappte nicht. Ich weiß es ja auch, dass es Konrad nicht gut ging.
Er war ja auch bei Euch beiden, als er bei uns war.
Ich habe alles versucht, um diese eventuellen Nebenwirkungen zu vermeiden.
Mein Urologe ist im Urlaub.
Ich konnte nicht einmal seine Vertretung sprechen, obwohl ich eigentlich einen Termin hatte.

In der Praxis war heute um 11.00h die Hölle los.
Ich wurde, wie immer, von meiner netten Crew vorrangig behandelt, daher hatte der Besuch in der Praxis (im Ärzte Labor) nur 20 Minuten gedauert.
Meine Angst (ja, auch ein oller Seemann kann mal Angst haben) wurde mir von dem sehr netten Team genommen.
Meine Spritzerin hatte es, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gut gemacht.
Nicht geschüttelt und nicht gerührt.
Es ging nur hoch und runter, oder so ähnlich.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Da mein Arzt nicht verfügbar war, habe ich nun noch einige Fragen an Euch:

1. Warum sind Georgs gute Berichte, z.B. über die Hormontherapie nicht im gelben Link   auffindbar? - Ich hatte sie mir damals zum Glück gespeichert.
2. Soll ich die Bicalutamid nun erst einmal (trotz Spritze) weiter nehmen?
3. Wie schnell wirkt die Spritze, wann sollte ich frühestens PSA messen lassen, um meinen Blutdruck zu stabilisieren?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

Bicalutamid hat ja nicht mehr gewirkt, ich würde es weglassen. Die Spritze wird nach 30 Tagen das Testosteron in den Kastrationsbereich gesenkt haben. Ob der PSA Wert dann schon den tiefsten Punkt erreicht hat, glaube ich nicht. Jedenfalls muss man erwarten, dass der PSA Wert durch die Spritze deutlich fallen wird. Von daher musst Dir darüber keine Sorgen machen.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hartmut,



> 1. Warum sind Georgs gute Berichte, z.B. über die Hormontherapie nicht im gelben Link   auffindbar? - Ich hatte sie mir damals zum Glück gespeichert.


sie sind unter den KISP-"Texten" zu finden, und KISP ist im gelben Kasten verlinkt.

Suchet, so werdet ihr finden. Klopfet an, so wird euch aufgetan.

Ralf (der letzte Satz ist nicht von mir)

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich habe alles versucht, um diese eventuellen Nebenwirkungen zu vermeiden.
> Gruss
> hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
welche Nebenwirkungen ? Hitzewallungen hatte ich auch, jetzt auch noch ab und zu,
aber das ist mir sowas von egal, sind für mich keine Nebenwirkungen, jedenfalls nicht für mich.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> Ich habe einen Termin zu Dienstag, den 13.04. für die Spritze erhalten.


so bist Du jetzt auch dabei ,was hast Du denn für eine Spritze bekommen ?
ich meine mal die Nebenwirkung ,die Hitzewallungen wirst Du als alter Seebär gut wegstecken.
lässt sich mit Sport gut in den Griff bekommen.
da Bica kannst Du dann weg lassen.
Rückblickend hätte man bei Therapieänderung mal früher messen sollen.
hab ich bei allen Änderungen immer nach 1 Monat gemacht.
dann schau mal nach vorne jetzt, wenn die Spritze das Testo unter 0,2 ng/ml bringt wird sich das PSA gut absenken.
Du kannst ja mal nach 2 Monaten eine Kontrollmessung machen.
Ich war wohl einer der seltenen Fälle wo das nicht geklappt hat. (Testo nicht unter  0,8 ng/ml ) 
erst mal alles Gute

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Danke Georg, damit sind meine Fragen beantwortet.
Danke Ralf, wer suchet der findet.
Danke Stefan, da hoffe ich auch, dass die sich in Grenzen halten.

Am 25. Mai habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Urologen. Bis dahin nehme ich weiter die Bicalutamid, und lass dann mal den PSA messen.
Das deckt sich auch in etwa mit Hartmuts Meinung.
Es muss noch eine Wirkung vorhanden sein, sonst wäre die PSA- Messung, wie Benton es berechnet hatte (VZ 22 Tage), in den 12 Tagen viel höher ausgefallen.

Nachtrag:
Gerade gesehen, dass Adam noch geschrieben hatte.
Lieber Adam, ich habe Trenantone 11.25 mg bekommen.

Ich hatte ja in den letzten 3 Monaten 9.8 Kg abgenommen.
Obwohl ich ein Sportmuffel bin, hatte ich mein Trampolin wieder im Wintergarten, in der Kälte aufgebaut und mich abgestrampelt.
Der Tipp kam übrigens damals vom User Muggelino

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo, oller Seemann,

will mal noch ein paar Worte verlieren über deinen Status aus meiner Sicht. Ja, werden wohl mehr wie ein paar. Ich kriegs einfach nicht so herrlich knapp und doch präzise hin wie der Georg. :L&auml;cheln:  Komme da gerne ins Ausschweifende und greife gerne Grundsätzliches auf.

Der hohe PSA hat sich ja jetzt so bestätigt, wobei sich doch die Frage stellt, warum nicht noch höher trotz ungünstiger Dynamik. Darüber kann man nur spekulieren. Du warst, glaube ich, zur Nachmessung in einem anderen Labor? Ist aber jetzt unwichtig für die Diskussion der therapeutisch richtigen Schritte.

Grundsätzlich bin ich kein Freund von ADT-Monotherapien. Wenn es darum geht, im hohen Alter in palliativer Situation möglichst schonend noch Lebensjahre zu gewinnen und man will kein WW, okay. Harald z.B. ist in solch einer Situation. Um therapeutisch möglichst effektiv zu sein, sind ADT-Monotherapien eine zweifelhafte Wahl, weil unvollständig und halbherzig und geeignet, eine frühe Kastrationsresistenz eher zu begünstigen denn hinauszuzögern. Wirkungsvoller ist eine ADT2 bzw. maximale Androgenblockade mit einem GnRH-Analogon (wie Trenantone) plus einem Antiandrogen (wie Bicalutamid). Dies zeigen nicht nur die Studien besonders bei fortgeschrittenem Stadium, sondern dies ist auch logisch. Low Road hat sich da die Finger schon blutig geschrieben.

Eine chemische Kastration mit der Spritze läßt 5-10% Testosteron und bis zu 40% DHT, das Futter für die Krebszellen, im Körper zurück. Das Antiandrogen Bicalutamid vermag bei 150mg nur 90% der Rezeptoren zu blocken, bei 50mg sind es nur 30%. Also für sich genommen beide ziemlich unvollständig in der Unterdrückungswirkung von Testosteron und für die Krebszellen genug Ressourcen, sich an niedriges Androgenmilieu zu gewöhnen. Es ist also wohl begründet, beide zu kombinieren und so die Wirkung zu erhöhen. Die Testosteron- bzw. DHT-Zuführung sollte für die Krebszellen möglichst gut unterbunden sein, und nichts Anderes machen die Medikamente der Nachfolgegeneration wie z.B. Abirateron oder Enzalutamid. Deswegen wirken diese auch besser, und nur deswegen gibt es sie auch.

Hartmut, wenn du jetzt eine ADT2 eingeleitet hast und das Bicalutamid weiternimmst, ist das gut und nicht schlecht, zumal du ja mit der Monotherapie in eine beginnende Resistenz gelaufen bist. Ich würde das bis zur Klärung weiterer Schritte nach dem PSMA-PET/CT so weitermachen. Bicalutamid wirkt teilweise schon noch. Bica gilt als etwas weniger effektiv wie die Spritze. Die Wirkung der Spritze dauert noch und wohl erst im Juni wirst du sehen, wie weit der PSA runtergeht. Er müsste wieder weit in den einstelligen Bereich gehen, aber an die 1,3 ng/ml von Anfang Januar zu kommen wäre schon überraschend, denn seitdem haben sich ja auch die resistenten Zellen vermehrt. Und die ADT2 müsste so wirkungsvoll sein, dass sie profilierende Bica-resistente Zellen wieder in den Wachstumsstillstand schickt. Das wäre toll und da bin ich selbst gespannt.

Für das PSMA-PET/CT ist ADT gut, weil dadurch die Zellen schrumpfen, sich das PSMA auf der Zellmembran verdichtet und so in der Bildgebung besser leuchtet. So jedenfalls eine Erklärung für den Vorgang. Ob da deine begonnene ADT in der Kurze der Zeit soviel beitragen kann, glaube ich weniger, aber die Tumorläsionen hatten ja jetzt Zeit zum Wachsen, so dass man was sehen müsste.

Dass man was sieht und dass es den PSA möglichst tief herunterzieht, das wünsche ich dir.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo lieber Hartmut,

danke dass du dich für mich noch mal auf die Kartoffelkiste gestellt hast.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich liebe lange Postings, auch wenn ich diese manchmal zwei Mal lesen muss, um nichts zu überlesen.

Tja, dass Messverfahren konnte ich in der eMail nicht erkennen, eine Rechnung bekomme ich später. Bentons Berechnung würde aber hinkommen, wenn wir berücksichtigen, dass ich die Bicalutamid erst 4 Tage vor der letzten Messung wieder eingenommen hatte.
Das Ergebnis der Messung vom 01.04 hatte ich ja leider erst am 08.04 von meiner Praxis erhalten. 
Auf Grundlage einer VZ von 22 Tagen müsste der PSA Wert noch einmal enorm gestiegen sein. Praktisch wurde er reduziert, oder ist zumindest stehen geblieben. So meine Einschätzung.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, würdest du nun erst einmal 1 Monat die Bicalutamid zusammen mit der Spritze weiter einnehmen.
Das sind dann wieder verschiedene Meinungen. Ich hab mich auch nicht getraut, sie abzusetzen.
Am Montag werde ich versuchen, meinen Urologen zu erreichen. Er sollte aus dem Urlaub zurück sein.
Ich danke dir für die gute Erklärung der Zusammenhänge.

Eigentlich kann ich mich gar nicht beschweren. Meine Diagnose war 2013.
Immerhin bin ich fast 8 Jahre ohne ADT ausgekommen.
Damals hatte ich mir 10 Jahre Überleben zum Ziel gesetzt. 
Das ich einmal 70 Jahre alt werden könnte, daran hatte ich mit 50 Jahren nicht gerechnet. Ich glaube, es sieht doch gut aus.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mein Vater verstarb mit 43 Jahren an einem anderen Krebs.
Mein Bruder (anderer Vater) liegt seit vielen Jahren mit Schlaganfall als Pflegefall in seinem Bett.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

> Eigentlich kann ich mich gar nicht beschweren. Meine Diagnose war 2013.
> Immerhin bin ich fast 8 Jahre ohne ADT ausgekommen.
> Damals hatte ich mir 10 Jahre Überleben zum Ziel gesetzt. 
> Das ich einmal 70 Jahre alt werden könnte, daran hatte ich mit 50 Jahren nicht gerechnet. Ich glaube, es sieht doch gut aus.


Das tut es. Beim 10er Jubiläum darfst du 1 Weizenbier mehr trinken, beim 15er 2 und beim 20er fahr ich dich heim  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: .

Alles Gute!

----------


## uwes2403

@ Hartmuth, du meinst, mit der Monotherapie macht man einen grundsätzlichen Fehler?
Pamorelin...nicht Bica Mono...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

> Das Antiandrogen Bicalutamid vermag bei 150mg nur 90% der Rezeptoren zu blocken, bei 50mg sind es nur 30%.


Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Ich stelle es mir als ziemlich schwer vor, dies zu messen.

Ich frage mich übrigens immer, warum 50 mg Bicalutamid reicht, um den Testosteron-Flare zu Beginn einer Leuprorelin-Therapie unwirksam zu machen. Bei 30% Blockade wäre das wohl unmöglich.

----------


## hartmuth

> @ Hartmuth, du meinst, mit der Monotherapie macht man einen grundsätzlichen Fehler?
> Pamorelin...nicht Bica Mono...


Uwe, nein, das kann und will ich nicht behaupten. 
Wenn das Testo unter 0,20 ng/ml liegt und der PSA liegt im Niedrigstbereich wie bei dir, ist das okay. Man muß nicht immer gleich aus allen Rohren ballern, aber halbherzig ist auch nichts. Ein bißchen ADT, mit der man die Resistenz hinauszuzögern hofft, bewirkt u.U. eher das Gegenteil. Es ist halt individuell verschieden, wie eine Therapie wirkt und man merkt erst im Verlauf, ob man nachjustieren sollte bzw. besser gleich kräftiger zugelangt hätte. Mit diesem Dilemma muss man leben.

----------


## hartmuth

> Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Ich stelle es mir als ziemlich schwer vor, dies zu messen.


Georg, bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen, deine Frage aufzugreifen.

Die Aussage mit den Prozentangaben kann nur plakativ gemeint sein. Ich hatte sie in meinem Archiv als Zitat leider ohne Quellenangabe vermerkt. Aber ich halte sie als grobe Orientierung nicht für falsch, allerdings viel zu unspezifisch.

Es ist natürlich richtig, messen kann man nicht, zu wieviel % Bicalutamid die Rezeptoren bindet. Wirksamkeitsunterschiede gibt es aber zweifellos.  Bei 50mg Bica täglich sind im Blutspiegel  5-10 ug/ml, bei 150mg sind 22-30 ug/ml meßbar. Charles Myers berichtet in seinem „A Golfers Approach“ von Experimenten von Kollegen, die erfolgreich Patienten mit Casodex 150-250mg behandelten, die nach Versagen der Kastration erhöhte Rezeptorenwerte aufwiesen. Dass es gerade diese 150mg sind, die alle ARs  zu 100% blockieren, ist tatsächlich nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Es hängt halt immer auch vom Tumorvolumen ab, wieviele ARs zu blockieren sind, auch von der Rezeptordichte. Und außerdem gibt es noch den membranen AR, der besonders bei schlecht differenziertem PK exprimiert ist, und den die Antiandrogene gänzlich unberührt lassen.





> Ich frage mich übrigens immer, warum 50 mg Bicalutamid reicht, um den Testosteron-Flare zu Beginn einer Leuprorelin-Therapie unwirksam zu machen. Bei 30% Blockade wäre das wohl unmöglich.


Diese 50mg Bica zur Vermeidung der Folgen des Testo-Flare-Ups sind natürlich streitbar. Sowohl LH- wie auch Testospiegel sind individuell verschieden. Verschieden dürfte deshalb auch das Ausmaß der Flare bei Start der ADT mit GnRH-Agonisten sein. In der Regel müssten die 50mg reichen, denn es ist ja mit dem Bica keine Unterstützung des Therapiestarts beabsichtigt, sondern eine Neutralisierung des Plus an Testo direkt am Rezeptor mit minimalem Aufwand. Im Extremfall reichen die 50mg vielleicht nicht. Schlimme Folgen sehe ich da aber auch nicht. Aber wer prüft das schon? Bei der nächsten PSA-Messung ist ohnehin alles wieder vorbei.

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Bicalutamid nicht alle Rezeptoren blockieren kann. Aber wenn man weniger Nebenwirkungen haben will, kann man auch ein etwas weniger effektives Mittel einsetzen. Bei Knochenmetastasen würde ich es aber nicht machen. Man kann es z.B. bei einem PSA-Anstieg nach Salvage-Bestrahlung machen. Die Leitlinie sagt, man solle da nichts machen, aber der Patient wird durch den PSA-Anstieg nervös. Oder vorsichtshalber nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung, wenn der Arzt meint, ADT wäre nicht unbedingt nötig. Ich mache das trotz gegenteiliger Empfehlung des Arztes.

150 mg Bicalutamid wirken besser als 50 mg Bicalutamid, das haben wohl Studien von Iversen gezeigt. Die Nebenwirkungen sollen sich nicht deutlich unterscheiden. Da spielt aber auch das Gefühl mit, mit 50 mg meint man weniger Nebenwirkungen feststellen zu können.

Es ist richtig, bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz hat man früher mit Bicalutamid noch einige Monate gewonnen. Noch mehr allerdings mit DES, man könnte also auch Estradiol-Patches hier einsetzen. Aber da man heute Abirateron, Enzalutamid, Apalutamid oder Darolutamid hat, würde ich in dieser Situation kein Bicalutamid einsetzen. Eher Enzalutamid Monotherapie, aber damit ist man im experimentellen Bereich.

Hinsichtlich Flare-up gehen die Meinungen auseinander:



> P.S.: Bicalutamid gleichzeitig mit GNRH-Analoga zu beginnen ist Ignoranz und fast schon Kunstfehler.
> Ich habe einige wenige, aber jeder Einzelne ist einer zu viel, wo sich durch das unfachgerecht blockierte
> Flare-up sich Knochenmetastasen verdoppelt haben und massive Schmerzen auftraten


Andererseits ist Morgenthaler der Meinung, dass der Flare nur sieben Tage dauert, sich nicht in einem gesteigerten PSA Wert niederschlägt und daher wohl keine Auswirkung hat: https://grandroundsinurology.com/doc...m-morgentaler/
Tombal und andere vermuten, dass die Mikro-Flares, die bei einer neuen Spritze auftreten, zu einem schlechteren Ergebnis der Hormontherapie im Vergleich mit Firmagon führen. Also wird hier ein Flare als problematisch gesehen.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

> Uwe, nein, das kann und will ich nicht behaupten. 
> Wenn das Testo unter 0,20 ng/ml liegt und der PSA liegt im Niedrigstbereich wie bei dir, ist das okay. Man muß nicht immer gleich aus allen Rohren ballern, aber halbherzig ist auch nichts. Ein bißchen ADT, mit der man die Resistenz hinauszuzögern hofft, bewirkt u.U. eher das Gegenteil. Es ist halt individuell verschieden, wie eine Therapie wirkt und man merkt erst im Verlauf, ob man nachjustieren sollte bzw. besser gleich kräftiger zugelangt hätte. Mit diesem Dilemma muss man leben.


Moin,o.k., dann hätte ich Deinen Beitrag diesbezüglich missverstanden. Das Dilemma ist mir bewusst, da es bei mir
nach intermittieren innerhalb eines Jahres wieder zum Anstieg durch vermutlich neue Metas kommt.
Mal sehen, ob ich nicht doch Mal eine Low Dose Chemo oder LU 177 einschiebe, in der Hoffnung, dann etwas länger
Ruhe zu haben...genau weiß man es eh' erst hinterher..

Grüße
Uwe

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Georg, für deine Ausführungen. Danke auch für den Link und die Hinweise auf die Diskussion um den Flare-up mit doch erstaunlich unterschiedlichen Standpunkten. Diese kannte ich so noch nicht.
Interessant die These von saturierten AR, bei dem ein bißchen Mehr an Testosteron kein Krebswachstum triggert meht triggern kann. Eher in die andere Richtung? Das tangiert dann auch die Begründungen der Therapieansätze mit hochdosiertem Testosteron, wie in einem anderen Morgenthaler-Aufsatz im Link aufgegriffen.

Früher waren viel mehr Patienten erst im metastasierten Stadium erkannt worden und da gab’s dann die Spritze. Da traten wohl auch mehr Fälle schmerzhafter Knochenmetas auf durch den Flar-up und die schiere Häufigkeit machte auch das Problem größer. Aus dieser Zeit und den damaligen Erfahrungen mit der Hormonablation entstand auch der Mythos von den 2 Jahren bis zur Kastrationsresistenz, der sich erstaunlich verbreitet und hartnäckig bis heute hält.

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Es ist richtig, bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz hat man früher mit Bicalutamid noch einige Monate gewonnen. Noch mehr allerdings mit DES, man könnte also auch Estradiol-Patches hier einsetzen. Aber da man heute Abirateron, Enzalutamid, Apalutamid oder Darolutamid hat, würde ich in dieser Situation kein Bicalutamid einsetzen. Eher Enzalutamid Monotherapie, aber damit ist man im experimentellen Bereich.
> 
> 
> Georg


2 kurze Zwischenfragen bitte Georg

1. Was bedeutet DES ?
2. Estradiol Patches bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz  um den Krebs bzw. Wachstum zurück zu drängen ?
3. Gibt es hier verschiedene Studien oder Berichte zu 2. ?

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> 2 kurze Zwischenfragen bitte Georg
> 
> 1. Was bedeutet DES ?
> 2. Estradiol Patches bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz  um den Krebs bzw. Wachstum zurück zu drängen ?
> 3. Gibt es hier verschiedene Studien oder Berichte zu 2. ?
> 
> Gruß Reiner


Lieber Reiner,

ich bin zwar nicht der Georg, aber mit Estradiol Patches hat Andi Erfahrung: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=121&page=report

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> 1. Was bedeutet DES ?


Das kannst Du nachschlagen in den Begriffen und Abkürzungen rund um den Prostatakrebs:



> Diäthylstilbestrol Ein synthetisches Östrogen, das gelegentlich zur antihormonellen Behandlung eingesetzt wird. Dabei besteht ein hohes Thromboserisiko, dem prophylaktisch begegnet werden muss, zum Beispiel durch Verabreichen eines
> Antikoagulants ("Blutverdünners").


Ralf

----------


## Georg_

DES (Fosfestrol) wurde angewendet bevor es Abirateron und Enzalutamid gab. In dieser kleinen Studie wird berichtet, dass 79% der Teilnehmer ein Ansprechen, d.h. einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes, zeigten. Dies dauerte im Mittel sieben Monate. Diese Teilnehmer hatten zu 73% bereits Knochenschmerzen, waren also schwerer betroffen als die Patienten, die jetzt kastrationsresistent werden. https://www.annalsofoncology.org/art...19)54901-8/pdf

Das Thromboserisiko von DES lässt sich mit Estradiol-Pflastern vermeiden. https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...40673621001008 Die Östrogene werden bei Pflastern nicht über die Leber verstoffwechselt und dies soll das Thromboserisiko umgehen.

Ich habe jetzt keinen Vergleich was länger wirkt, sofort Enzalutamid oder Pflaster gefolgt von Enzalutamid. Meist wirken zwei verschiedene Medikamente hintereinander länger als eins davon. Aber die Pflaster muss man auch erstmal verschrieben bekommen.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Dank Euch beiden !

Ich hatte die Pflaster mal 14 Tage ausprobiert gegen die Hitzewallungen, hatte keine Veränderung ( Anwendung wahrscheinlich zu kurz ) , wollte es aber nicht mehr länger nehmen aus Angst wegen der Nebenwirkungen ( hatte 2017 einen Herzinfarkt )

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Optimist

Fosfestrol  ,  *Diethylstilbestroldiphosphate (DESDP   )* ist nicht DES sondern eine Vorstufe. 

  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Eine retrospektive  Studie zu *Diethylstilbestrol (DES)*, zur Senkung des Thromboserisikos in Kombination mit Aspirin aus Pakistan (2019):

_Diethylstilbestrol in the Treatment of Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer: A Lower-middle-income Country Experience
_
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6579324/

_Diethylstilbestrol is an effective treatment option in patients with CRPC for a modest duration and is safer when used with aspirin. It is a logical choice in lower middle-economy countries like Pakistan, where the more expensive newer hormonal therapies are financially inaccessible for a major part of the population._
_
Diethylstilbestrol ist eine effektive Behandlungsoption bei Patienten mit CRPC für eine bescheidene Dauer und ist sicherer, wenn es zusammen mit Aspirin verwendet wird. Es ist eine logische Wahl in Ländern mit geringerer mittlerer Wirtschaftskraft wie Pakistan, wo die teureren neueren Hormontherapien für einen Großteil der Bevölkerung finanziell unerreichbar sind.
_
  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Rainer,

die Estradiol-Pflaster können in zwei Dosierungen angewendet werden. Einmal in einer niedrigen Dosis zusammen mit Leuprorelin, um Nebenwirkungen wie Hitzewallungen und Knochenschwund zu vermeiden. Hierzu wird meist ein 100 μg (= 0,1 mg) Plaster zweimal die Woche verwendet. 
Man kann die Pflaster auch statt Leuprorelin in einer höheren Dosis einsetzen. Dies wird derzeit in der STAMPEDE Studie gemacht. Dort setzt man anfangs vier dieser Pflaster zweimal die Woche ein und reduziert dann auf drei Pflaster zweimal die Woche. Durch diese Pflaster wird der Testosteronwert genauso gut gesenkt wie mit Leuprorelin, nur ohne  Hitzewallungen und Knochenschwund.

Es wurde aber festgestellt, dass nicht alle Pflaster gleich gut wirken. Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern. In England setzt man FemSeven Pflaster ein, in den USA Vivelle, in Deutschland könnte man Estradot einsetzen. 

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Franz,

bevor Leuprorelin zugelassen wurde, hat man zur Senkung des Testosteronwertes DES, also künstliches Östrogen, eingesetzt. Es wurden dann die VACURG Studien veröffentlicht, die ein kardiovaskuläres Risiko durch DES zeigten. Als dann Leuprorelin zugelassen war, wurde dieses Mittel statt DES eingesetzt und die Nachfrage nach DES ging so stark zurück, dass DES in den USA und Deutschland nicht mehr zu kaufen ist. Aus Kostengründen wird es aber in Schwellenländern weiter eingesetzt, z.B. in Indien unter der Marke Honvan.

Wenn man Östrogen zuführt, so senkt man damit den Testosteronwert. Der männliche Körper bildet das benötigte Östrogen durch Umwandlung von Testosteron. Vereinfacht gesagt, wenn der Körper merkt, dass zuviel Östrogen da ist, so senkt er die Testosteronproduktion, um dem hohen Östrogenwert entgegenzusteuern. Wenn man ständig einen hohen Östrogenspiegel erzeugt, so wird das Testosteron in den Kastrationsbereich gesenkt. Die von dir erwähnte Studie vermutet noch weitere Effekte über die Testosteronsenkung hinaus.

Man kann Östrogen nicht nur mit DES Tabletten zuführen sondern auch mit Estradiol-Pflastern. Frauen setzen diese in den Wechseljahren ein, um Östrogen zuzuführen und Hitzewallungen und Knochenschwund zu vermeiden. Die Pflaster führen zu keinen erhöhten, kardiovaskulären Risiken wie hier aus der STAMPEDE Studie berichtet wird: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...40673621001008

Ich will hier nicht anregen DES oder Fosfestrol einzusetzen. Aber die bisher veröffentlichten Ergebnisse aus der STAMPEDE Studie zeigen, dass man die Pflaster einsetzen kann ohne ein im Vergleich zu Leuprorelin erhöhtes, kardiovaskuläres Risiko einzugehen. Damit hat man eine Alternative zu Leuprorelin. Und, wie aus der von dir vorgestellten Studie hervorgeht, kann Östrogen auch im Mittel für ca. sieben Monate bei Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz eingesetzt werden. Für Abirateron zeigt die folgende Studie entsprechend 11 Monate (Abb 2D): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3683570/ Meine Überlegung war, bei Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz erst die Pflaster einzusetzen und dann Abirateron oder Enzalutamid. Um noch bei guter Lebensqualität einige Monate zusätzlich zu gewinnen. Studien sind mir dazu aber keine bekannt. 

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Bitte das lesen: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...7851229700039X

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Mein Prof. sagt, ich soll die Bicalutamid 150 mg für 3 Monate weiter nehmen, auch wenn die Wirkung nachgelassen hat ?! 
Wir konnten uns am Ende dennoch einigen, dass ich nach 1 Monat zum PSA Messen komme und wir dann noch einmal telefonieren.

(Trenatone 11.25 mg 3 Monats-Depot bei PSA 17.4 am 12.04.2021 erhalten).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Mein Prof. sagt, ich soll die Bicalutamid 150 mg für 3 Monate weiter nehmen, auch wenn die Wirkung nachgelassen hat ?! 
> Wir konnten uns am Ende dennoch einigen, dass ich nach 1 Monat zum PSA Messen komme und wir dann noch einmal telefonieren.
> 
> (Trenatone 11.25 mg 3 Monats-Depot bei PSA 17.4 am 12.04.2021 erhalten).
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Moin Hartmut,

ich meine, dass der Dich beratende Professor mit seinem Vorschlag, Bica 150 mg wieder einzunehmen, 
richtig liegt. Wie kommt man denn darauf, dass die Wirkung von Bica 150 mg nachgelassen hat ? 
Ich wünsche Dir , das alles wieder auf die Reihe kommt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

> Hartmut, wenn du jetzt eine ADT2 eingeleitet hast und das Bicalutamid weiternimmst, ist das gut und nicht schlecht, zumal du ja mit der Monotherapie in eine beginnende Resistenz gelaufen bist. Ich würde das bis zur Klärung weiterer Schritte nach dem PSMA-PET/CT so weitermachen. Bicalutamid wirkt teilweise schon noch.


Wenn dein Prof. jetzt Bica-Fortsetzung empfieht - Respekt. Das würden nicht wenige anders empfehlen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

Zitat Harald:



> Wie kommt man denn darauf, dass die Wirkung von Bica 150 mg nachgelassen hat ?


Na ja, weil ich die Bica bereits 3 Jahre nehme.
Hier u.a. nachzuschlagen in Georgs Text:
ADT-Nebenwirkungen.pdf (prostatakrebse.de)
Kapitel 20 - Hormontherapie mit Antiandrogenen

Zitat Hartmut:



> Wenn dein Prof. jetzt Bica-Fortsetzung empfieht - Respekt. Das würden nicht wenige anders empfehlen.


Ich nehme die Bicalutamid ja auch wieder seitdem ich das Ergebnis der PSA Messung hatte.
Die gehen zusammen mit dem Depot auf die Pumpe. Ich merke es bei der Arbeit.

In den USA wird oft erst bei einem PSA von 10  12 ng/ml mit der ADT begonnen.
Meine 17 ng/ml sind da schon ziemlich hoch.
Mal gucken, ob der PSA überhaupt noch mal runter geht.

*Adam*, für die PSA-Messung im Labor soll ich nur 17 Euro bezahlen.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er mal als Arzt zur See gefahren ist.
Wir hatten uns sofort verstanden, und über die alten Zeiten von Hapag-Lloyd gequasselt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss aus dem Norden
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

nun mach Dir mal nicht so große Sorgen. Dein PSA-Wert wird durch die Spritze runtergehen. Und zwar drastisch.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frank1958

Hartmut mein Bester. Ich stimme WernerE zu. Warte ein wenig und er PSA wird nach unten gehen. 
Wenn  sichs mit Corona bischen gelegt hat fahre ich wieder Richtung Hamburg  und Dänemark. Da werde ich (wir) bei dir (Euch) kurz mal aufschlagen.  Gruß an Brigitte

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> für die PSA-Messung im Labor soll ich nur 17 Euro bezahlen.


bei meinem Labor ist  es PSA und Testosteron zusammen 39,95 €
Den PSA wird stark abfallen nach der Spritze.
den Testo kannst Du mitmachen lassen bei der nächsten Messung.
ist er dann unter 0,2 ng/ml ist alles gut.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Werner, Frank und Adam,

danke für die Postings!
Alles soweit OK.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich melde mich, wenn es was neues gibt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich etwas mehr Zeit, um auf meine Problematik ein zu gehen.
Da hätte ich nun doch noch etwas gewusst.
Wie funktioniert das Abrechnungsverfahren in den Arztpraxen?

Ich wollte ja zwischendurch den PSA Wert messen lassen, weil ich die Bicatulamid  abgesetzt hatte.
Mein Urologe verweigerte es mir, weil er auf meinen PSA Verlauf geschaut hatte.
Demnach war alles in Ordnung, und ich könne mich 3 Monate ausruhen, dann sehen wir weiter.
Nicht so dolle. Das konnten wir ja nun sehen . . . .

Bekommt mein Arzt Probleme mit der Abrechnung gegenüber der Krankenkasse, wenn er zu viele Messungen zur Blutentnahme macht, oder wie läuft so etwas.
Hat er nur eine Pauschale, nach der er die Blutuntersuchungen einteilen muss?
Er sagte einmal zu mir, er hätte keine Begrenzung des Budget

Das wäre dann so zu erklären, dass ich die Ar . . :.Karte gezogen habe, weil ich nur GVK versichert bin (?!)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

ich kenne die Abrechnungspraxis bei Urologen nicht, aber bei Hausärzten.

Dort ist es so, dass die meisten ärztlichen Leistungen mit einer Quartalspauschale für GKV Patienten abgegolten sind - egal, wie oft der in der Praxis erscheint....  

Vorsicht - das ist nur ganz grob formuliert - es gibt Ausnahmen für chronisch Kranke oder für bestimmte Leistungen, die über die Pauschale hinaus abgerechnet werden können.

Dafür gibt's aber auch gern mal Regreßforderungen, wenn nach Meinung der KV ein zu teures Medikament etc. verschrieben wurde.

Wenn Du es genau wissen möchtest, dann musst Du Deinen Uro fragen....könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass dort der Grund liegt....(wobei seine Aussage, er hätte keine Budgetdeckelung eigentlich dagegen spricht)

Alternative: PSA Test als Selbstzahler - die Kosten dürften überschaubar sein.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Uwe,

ich denke nun auch dass es ähnlich läuft wie beim Hausarzt.
Ich frage den Arzt nicht. Würde ja nichts mehr bringen.

Du hast Recht Uwe, die Alternative ist der Test als Selbstzahler.
Ich habe ja nun ein gutes Labor in Kiel gefunden.
Beim Hausarzt vor Ort war es komplizierter. Der hatte nur 1 X in der Woche Labortag und schickte die Proben ein. Nach einigen Tagen konntest du dann mal vorsichtig nachfragen oder wieder kommen. Die PSA Ergebnisse wichen stark ab.

Ich hatte zuletzt meinen Urologen darauf hingewiesen, dass ich ADT mache, und wir den PSA und den Testosteronspiegel monatlich beobachten sollten. Auch dass hielt er für nicht notwendig.
Na ja, ich konnte mich einigen, dass am 12.05.21mal gemessen wird.

Mein Professor strahlt immer eine angenehme Ruhe aus. Hat nichts dagegen, wenn Frauchen auch zu Corona Zeiten manchmal dabei ist. Das Mitspracherecht wird bei ihm groß geschrieben, solange es nicht um zusätzliche PSA Messungen geht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,

der Anstieg meines PSA Wertes (17.3 ng/ml ) wurde gestoppt.
Die Bicalutamid 150 mg habe ich, nach 4 Wochen, am 13.05.21 abgesetzt.

Die neue PSA Messung bei meinem Urologen erfolgte am 17.05.21 mit einem Wert von 3.01 ng/ml. Im Fremd-Labor wurden am gleichen Tag 2.99 ng/ml gemessen.
Mein Profil in de.myprostate.eu habe ich aktualisiert.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Horst1949

Freut mich sehr für Dich/Euch
LG in den Norden
Horst

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> der Anstieg meines PSA Wertes (17.3 ng/ml ) wurde gestoppt.
> Die Bicalutamid 150 mg habe ich, nach 4 Wochen, am 13.05.21 abgesetzt.
> 
> Die neue PSA Messung bei meinem Urologen erfolgte am 17.05.21 mit einem Wert von 3.01 ng/ml. Im Fremd-Labor wurden am gleichen Tag 2.99 ng/ml gemessen.
> Mein Profil in de.myprostate.eu habe ich aktualisiert.
> 
> Gruss
> Hartmut


Darüber freut sich auch der Harald, der Optimist.

Gruß auch an Brigitte.

----------


## hartmuth

Na prima, geht doch!
Vielleicht wird der Juni-Messwert doch besser wie ich vor einem Monat geschrieben hatte:



> (...) Die Wirkung der Spritze dauert noch und wohl erst im Juni wirst du sehen, wie weit der PSA runtergeht. Er müsste wieder weit in den einstelligen Bereich gehen, aber an die 1,3 ng/ml von Anfang Januar zu kommen wäre schon überraschend, denn seitdem haben sich ja auch die resistenten Zellen vermehrt.(...)


Schau mer mal. :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> ----------------------------2018-----------------------------------------
> -----------------------Medikamente-----------------------------------
> 
> 05.03.2018 Beginn mit Bicalutamid 50 zur Vorbereitung für Leuprone Hexal Spritze
> 20-03.2018 1 Monats- Leuprone Hexal Spritze erhalten.
> ------------------Pamorelin -- Firmagon -----------------------
> 
> Die Medikamente konnten das Testostosteron nicht
> unter die 0,2ng/ml bringen -deshalb PSA Anstieg
> ...


Hier mal das was bei mir passiert ist nachdem ich auf die Spritze umgestiegen bin.
das Bicalutamid hat ja bei einer Halbwertzeit von 7 Tagen keinen Einfluss mehr au das PSA bei Deiner nächsten Messung.
lass halt das Testo mitmachen damit Du siehst ob es unter 0,2 ng/ml landet.
wenn das so ist dann wird die Spritze wohl eine lange Zeit wirken und das PSA wird weiter fallen.
bei mir hat sich das Testo mit Spritze nicht auf 0,2 ng/ml absenken lassen, deshalb Zytiga.
Du hattest ja noch ein PSMA PET CT bei dem hohen PSA vorgesehen, lässt Du das machen ?
dann mal gutes Gelingen

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Horst,
danke für deine Grüße, die auch von Brigitte zurückkommen!

Hallo Hartmut,
dass der PSA Wert überhaupt wieder richtig runter geht, daran habe ich auch gezweifelt.
An resistente Zellen, die vermutlich durch Bica verursacht wurden, eher nicht, weil ja ein anderes Medikament zum Einsatz gekommen ist.
Sorge bereitete mir die Tumorlast, die bei PSA 17 entstanden ist.
Hartmut, ich bin noch kein AHT / ADT Experte, daher komme ich gerne als Schüler in deine Schule.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  (Danke!)
Dank Georgs Lektüre konnte ich bereits mein Wissen etwas erweitern.

Hallo Adam,
das Testo wird bei der nächsten Kontrolle in 1 Monat gemessen.
Ich habe heute Abend um 18.00 h meinen Termin beim Arzt.

Als ich mich in Itzehoe zum PET anmelden wollte, bekam ich eine Absage.
Aufgrund eines heftigen Coronaausbruches im Krankenhaus Itzehoe werden keine Termine vergeben.
Mein Arzt meinte dazu, dass keine GKV während einer ADT die Kosten übernimmt, und wir erst einmal abwarten sollten, wie sich der PSA entwickelt.

Weil ich das PET nun doch selbst zahlen muss, werde ich mir einen Termin in der UNI Kiel geben lassen. Das wäre mir sowieso lieber, weil die mich kennen, und der bekannte Ablauf sehr angenehm ist.
Ich befürchte nur, dass bei einem weiteren Absinken des PSA wieder nichts erkennbar ist.
Mal sehen was mein Professor heute Abend dazu sagt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> Mein Arzt meinte dazu, dass keine GKV während einer ADT die Kosten übernimmt, und wir erst einmal abwarten sollten, wie sich der PSA entwickelt.


Du hast das Bicalutamid abgesetzt weil es keine oder nur noch geringe Wirkung zeigte.
dann wolltest Du abwarten wie sich das PSA weiterentwickelt.
Du und wir alle hier waren sehr überrascht über den heftigen PSA Anstieg in kurzer Zeit.
Du bist sofort auf die ADT gewechselt.
wie Hier schon abgehandelt wurde : Die Anreicherung von PSMA sollte sich verstärken in den ersten Wochen unter ADT.
In diesem Zeitraum sollte dann das PSMA PET CT gemacht werden.
wie groß der Zeitraum ist weiß bestimmt jemand Hier.
Verstreicht zu viel Zeit ist es glaub ich jetzt mal nicht mehr sinnvoll und wird dann auch von der KK nicht mehr bezahlt da Du ja schon in einer weiterführenden Therapie bist.
am besten wäre wohl der Zeitpunkt des hohen PSA gewesen um festzustellen was alles vom PK befallen ist.
Durch das PSMA PET CT wäre wohl bei entsprechenden Bildern eine Therapieänderung möglich.
dann würde die KK wohl auch bezahlen.
also das ist jetzt mal mein Beitrag, andere Mitglieder wissen das besser und können sich dazu äussern.

lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

> Mein Arzt meinte dazu, dass keine GKV während einer ADT die Kosten  übernimmt, und wir erst einmal abwarten sollten, wie sich der PSA  entwickelt.


Die GKV macht das meines Wissens nicht von einer ADT abhängig. Nach einigen Monaten ADT geht die PSMA Expression zurück, aber nicht ganz weg. Deswegen das PSMA PET/CT abzulehnen, sehe ich nicht. Die Aussage war "eminenz-basiert". Das empfohlene Abwarten kann dann wohl nur bis zum Eintritt der Resistenz sein, dann steigt der PSA Wert wieder.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Die Aussage war "eminenz-basiert". Das empfohlene Abwarten kann dann wohl nur bis zum Eintritt der Resistenz sein, dann steigt der PSA Wert wieder.


so ist es zu sehen. es kann lange dauern bis eine Resistenz eintritt, bei manchen wohl nie.
Hartmut ,deshalb lieber schnell das PSMA PET CT anleiern. eine Chance besteht noch, ansonsten bist Du in der ADT und bleibst auch dort.
im schlechtesten Fall wäre das PET wohl selbst zu zahlen und die ADT würde weiterlaufen.
Deine Erben würden dann 1800,- weniger unter sich aufteilen, aber das wird ja eh noch dauern. (:-).
Nach einigen Monaten ADT geht die PSMA Expression zurück, schreibt ja der Georg so.
gäbe es keine Therapieänderung dann sieht man das wohl auf den PET CT Bildern . dann weißt Du wo Du stehst.

hatte eben noch mal in myprostate.eu geschaut.
Du hattest ja schon die Lymphknoten OP gehabt mit schlechtem Ergebnis.
es sind wohl viele Knoten , die wohl sehr klein sind und das PSA erzeugen.
bei Deinem letzten PET gab es nicht viel zu sehen.
nun entscheide Du, ich würde nochmal nachschauen lassen.
die besten Wünsche

bleib dran

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Adam, moin Georg,

Gestern hatten wir ein Gespräch mit meinem Urologen. Er unterstützt das PSMA-PET/CT nicht. Wir werden dennoch um einen Arztbrief bitten, und Brigitte wird sich am Dienstag einen Termin in der UNI Kiel geben lassen.
Vorsichtshalber wird ein Hauspreis ausgehandelt, falls das PET nicht von meiner KK übernommen wird.
Dieses Mal wird auf jedem Fall wieder geklagt.

Zur Erinnerung 2 PETs wurden nach fast 2 Jahren Streit von der KK bezahlt.
Das letzte (das 3.) hatte ich selbst bezahlt, weil nichts zu sehen war.

Danke noch mal für die Hinweise!
Manchmal benötigt es einen Schub, den ich auch von anderer Seite erhalten habe.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Vielleicht ist ja noch etwas behandelbar, sodass ich die ADT unterbrechen kann.
Die Spritze habe ich bisher gut vertragen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Vielleicht ist ja noch etwas behandelbar, sodass ich die ADT unterbrechen kann.


genau so ist es.
sehe halt zu das es bald gemacht wird.
wünsche Dir das Beste.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

moins,

termin steht zum 1.7.21 um 10.30 Uhr in der UNI.
da aus termingründen erst einmal als selbstzahler gebucht wurde, wird an der preisschraube morgen noch gedreht.
KK verhandlungen laufen



gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Moin Hartmut. Du (mit Brigitte) hast alles Nötige veranlasst. Wir drücken dir auf jeden Fall alle Daumen die wir haben.  Gruß auch von M. an B.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Frank,

danke für dein Posting!

Ich habe im Nachhinein einen sehr guten Arztbrief von meinem Professor erhalten, indem das Rezidiv und eine mögliche Behandlung erörtert wurden.
Die Verhandlungen mit der GKV waren nunmehr zufrieden stellend.
Da ich keinen zeitnahen Termin in Itzehoe, wegen Corona bekommen habe, hat die KK gesagt, Gesundheit hat Vorrang. Sie würden auch die UNI Kiel akzeptieren.

Soweit, so gut. Auf jedem Fall habe ich sehr gute Chancen, meine Investitionen auch über eine Klage zurück zu bekommen.

Einen lieben Gruß an M . . . von Brigitte,
und natürlich auch von mir!   :L&auml;cheln: 

hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Jooooo, das hört sich ganz gut an. Wir wünschen dir...............du weisst schon.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

wenn die KK die UNi Kiel akzeptiert, dann brauchst Du doch nicht mehr die Kostenübernahme einklagen ?
Oder habe ich deinen Post mißverstanden ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

moin Uwe,

die KK hatte bereits vor dem letzten PET die Zusage erteilt.
Nachdem keine Therapie erfolgte, da nichts neues zu sehen war, wurde der MDK eingeschaltet, und die Zahlung abgelehnt.
Daher habe ich geschrieben, so weit so gut . . . .

Telefonische Zusagen haben immer einen Eigengeschmack. Auf schriftliches kannst du oft lange warten, wenn es schnell gehen soll.
Besuche sind in der Coronazeit kaum möglich.
Wenn es dann doch mal klappt, wäre der Hauptsitz in Dortmund der Ansprechpartner.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Update*

Zitat ich:



> Die Verhandlungen mit der GKV waren nunmehr zufrieden stellend.
> Da ich keinen zeitnahen Termin in Itzehoe, wegen Corona bekommen habe, hat die KK gesagt, Gesundheit hat Vorrang. Sie würden auch die UNI Kiel akzeptieren.


Moin zusammen,

es ist kaum zu fassen, wie wir von der KK verschaukelt wurden.
Wir hatten uns ja wochenlang bemüht im Klinikum Itzehoe einen PET Termin zu bekommen.
Wurden immer hingehalten und zuletzt wegen eines Coronaausbruches abgewiesen.

Heute früh bekamen wir einen Anruf aus der Klinik, dass diese keine PET-Untersuchungen machen.
Ein so genanntes ASV Team würde eine MRT- und Szintigramm Untersuchung durchführen, und bei Bedarf ein PET in Hamburg veranlassen.

Es ist sehr ärgerlich, dass wir unsere Zeit damit vertrödeln mussten, und daher mein PSA angestiegen ist.
Nun habe ich zum Glück einen Termin in Kiel.
Der Antrag der Kostenübernahme wurde auf Wunsch der KK nach Dortmund zur Hauptniederlassung geschickt. (soll schneller gehen)

Insofern haben sich die gestrigen stundenlangen Telefongespräche mit Gott und der Welt gelohnt. Das hoffen wir zumindest.
Sollte die KK dennoch den Medizinisch Dienst der Krankenkassen (MDK) einschalten, wird die Angelegenheit sofort meiner alten Kanzlei übergeben, die bereits 2 X erfolgreich in der Vergangenheit die Zahlung der PET Untersuchungen eingeklagt hatte.

Das ist nun auch für Uwe etwas verständlicher rüber gekommen.
Manchmal schreiben meine Finger schneller, als mein Gehirn es verarbeitet.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Hi Hartmut, bei uns läuft die Bildgebung auch über ein ASV Team. Allerdings war die Voraussetzung erst MRT, wenn man da nix sieht, wird das PSMA-PET-CT erstattet. Man hat nix gesehen und jetzt folgt das PSMA-PET-CT. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Sonja,

ich verfolge deinen tread, und hatte auch das ASV Team eingeschaltet.
Leider haben wir damit schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen.

Das hatte ich am 03.12.20 geschrieben:



> Gestern haben wir mit meiner KK telefoniert.
> Sie würden ein Cholin PET/CT oder ein PSMA/PET-CT im Februar oder März zahlen, wenn ich dazu das Klinikum Itzehoe aufsuche. Leider habe ich auf deren HP nichts über PET und Prostata Diagnostik gefunden.
> Bevor ich dort anrufe, wollte ich mich erst einmal vorab informieren.
> Vielleicht weiß jemand etwas genaueres über die Klinik.


Später hatten wir dann doch ein ASV Team gefunden, das mich im Februar 2021 anrufen- und alles einleiten wollte.
Leider passierte nichts.
Als wir dann endlich das Team erreichten, fühlten sie sich nicht mehr für mich zuständig, weil ich ja eine PSMA-PET Untersuchung machen lassen wollte.
Offensichtlich hat das Coronavirus dort voll zugeschlagen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Es wurde ja auch in den Medien berichtet, dass in der Klinik keine Termine vergeben werden und der Publikumsverkehr stark eingeschränkt wurde.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Dann bin ich mal auf den Termin am 9.6.in Rheine gespannt. Dir ein sonniges Wochenende.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

meine PET-Untersuchung, die heute um 10.30h stattfinden sollte, wurde verschoben.
Grund: Das Nukleotide, oder wie das Zeugs heißt ist denen ausgegangen.
Nachdem ich bereits die Kanüle für den Tracer gesetzt bekommen hatte, und ich insgesamt bereits 1 Stunde in der Warteschleife saß, wurde mir nett gesagt, dass ich wieder nach Hause fahren könnte.
Nächster Termin nun im September 2021-07-01

Was solls, ich habe mich nicht aufgeregt, obwohl es ja sehr, sehr ärgerlich ist.
Der Arzt hat mir gesagt, dass mein Vorgänger zu spät gekommen ist, und ich nun darunter Leiden muss. Er hat es mir so freundlich gesagt, dass ich nicht böse sein konnte.

Ich sage einmal, Schicksal, es sollte wohl so sein.

Gruss
hartmut

(thats hartmut, der auch lieb sein kann)  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## ursus47

Auch Wenn's nix bringt aber ich hätte mich höllisch aufgeregt und meine Frau erst....grrrrrrr
Aber du bist ja auch sonst ein cooler Typ 
Lg

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Hartmut, das ist ja unglücklich gelaufen, tut mir leid. 

Mein Mann hatte gestern einen Anruf von der Techniker Krankenkasse: Der Sachbearbeiter hat sich für die Dauer der Bearbeitung entschuldigt und darauf hingewiesen, dass wir allen Betroffenen die Steuerung über ein ASV-Team für das PSMA-PET-CT empfehlen sollen. Gerade hier im Forum. Ich kam mir leicht verschaukelt vor, wenn man bedenkt, wie sich hier so mancher durch die Instanzen quält.....
Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,
das ist natürlich bitter für Dich. Das Problem liegt an der kurzen Halbwertszeit von 68Ga. Die beträgt nämlich nur rund 68 Minuten. Das heißt nach dieser Zeit ist nur noch die halbe Dosis da. Wenn Dein Vorgänger sich verspätet hat, war dessen Dosis vermutlich schon um mehr als die Hälfte verfallen und er hat Deine gekriegt. Was ich nicht verstehe, dass Du jetzt erst im September drankommen sollst.
Drücke Dir die Daumen.
Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Sonja, lieber Urs und lieber Arnold,

ich habe mir heute erst einmal einen kleinen gegönnt.
Das "Ganze" ist sehr blöd gelaufen!

ich melde mich wieder wenn ich nüchtern bin.

Gruss
hartmu

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Urs,

auch wenn wir einmal eine "blöde" Geschichte hatten,
wünsche ich dir alles Gute!

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Was ich nicht verstehe, dass Du jetzt erst im September drankommen sollst.


was ja Hier im Forum auch schon abgehandelt wurde ,das *Thema -PSMA EXPRESSION- unter Hormontherapie.
*die sollte ja am höchsten sein 4 bis 6 Wochen nach Beginn der Hormontherapie.
es sollten dann die Bilder vom PSMA PET besonders aussagekräftig sein.
aber das weiß der Georg besser.
anfragen woanders wäre ja auch noch eine Möglichkeit.

ich hätte bei dieser blöden Geschichte auch mal einen mehr getrunken.
lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

*Thema -PSMA EXPRESSION- unter Hormontherapie*
Ja Adam, das hätte ich beinahe übersehen.

Nachdem ich gestern Abend doch noch mit dem zuständigen Arzt telefonieren konnte, wurden wir heute Morgen angerufen.
Der neue Termin ist nun am Mittwoch, d. 07.07.2021 um 12.00h
Ich soll etwas mehr Zeit mitbringen, weil ich zwischengeschoben werde.

Das Telefonat verlief gestern von meiner Seite aus aufgeregt, daher etwas unhöflich.
Heute habe ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen. 
Na ja, manchmal muss man auch mal mit Nachdruck sagen, was man möchte und erforderlich ist.
Ich hatte noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich 10 Kg abgenommen habe, und ich nicht mehr so viel Tracer benötige.  :L&auml;cheln: 
An der Preisschraube lies sich aber nichts mehr drehen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,

sollte sich durch die Bilder von dem PSMA PET CT eine Therapieänderung ergeben wird das PET auch bezahlt werden.

sag ich jetzt mal so

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Adam, mal gucken.
Nun läuft erst einmal das Widerspruchsverfahren. In der Vergangenheit hatten die es ja gut gemacht. Dieses Mal  kommt noch die nicht eingehaltene telef. Zusage dazu. Aufgrund von Covid19 war kein Publikumsverkehr im Raum Segeberg möglich.

Der PSA Wert geht mit 2.85 in die richtige Richtung.
Die Folsäure ist mit 1.9µg/l etwas niedrig. Das könnte an wohl an der Spritze liegen?
In den von mir bestellten Tabletten steht, dass es die Zellenteilung anregt. Hoffentlich nicht auch die Krebszellen?
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Tabletten gegen den Folsäuremangel nehmen kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

vielleicht könnte mir ja irgend jemand zu der Zellenteilung in Bezug auf
Tetesept Folsäure etwas sagen (ich bin amazon kunde ). :D
https://www.tetesept.de/folsaeure-800-depot/
B12 darf man doch als Krebspatient gar nicht nehmen . . . . 

Lieber Arnold lieber Georg, lieber Adam und all die Anderen meldet Euch mal

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Hartmut,

ich muß gestehen, dass ich sehr überrascht bin. Vitamin B12 darf man als Krebspatient nicht nehmen? Ich nehme seit Jahren Cefavit B.complete. Da ist auch das Vitamin B12 enthalten.
Bei meiner letzten Nachsorgeuntersuchung (30.06.21) waren alle Werte in Ordnung.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Hartmut,

es gibt einige Studien zum Thema ob die NEM Folsäure und/oder B12 Krebs fördern oder mögliche Auswirkungen auf eine bestehende Krebserkrankung haben, allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen.
Es kommt bei den möglichen Auswirkungen der NEM Folsäure und beim B12 u. a. wohl auch auf die aufgenommene Menge an.


*- Folsäure*
Das Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung (BfR) empfiehlt in dieser aktuellen Bewertung (2021) eine Tageshöchstmenge von 200 µg NEM Folsäure für nichtschwangere Erwachsene.

https://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/hoech...ngsmitteln.pdf

zu einem *möglichen Krebsrisko* (S.5):
_Ergebnisse aus Interventionsstudien mit Folsäuresupplementen sowie die insgesamt verfügbare wissenschaftliche Evidenz deuten darauf hin, dass möglicherweise Folsäureaufnahmen schon unterhalb des UL, unter bestimmten Bedingungen, das Risiko für die Entstehung bzw. die Progression von Krebs, insbesondere des Dickdarms und der Prostata, erhöhen könnten (z.B.: Cole et al., 2007; Ebbing et al., 2009; Figueiredo et al., 2009). Das Risiko scheint von verschiedenen Faktoren wie Alter, Geschlecht, Dosis, Folat-Versorgungsstatus, Vorerkrankungen, Genpolymorphismen beeinflusst zu werden. Spezielle Risikogruppen sind ältere Menschen, da sie häufiger präkanzerogene Vorstufen aufweisen, und Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten genetischen Polymorphismen. Auch wenn die Datenlage uneinheitlich ist und nach wie vor Kenntnislücken bestehen, sollten die vorliegenden Studienergebnisse ernst genommen und weiter abgeklärt werden (NTP, 2015)."_ 

  Aber:
  _Die Aufnahme von Folat über die normale Nahrung kann bei der Ableitung von Höchstmengen außer Acht gelassen werden._ (Seite 5)

  Gemüse, Obst, Eier, Camembert, Leber, Vollkornprodukte, Nüsse, ..... enthalten natürliche Folsäure.  
Hier eine Tabelle mit Lebensmitteln, die viel natürliche Folsäure enthalten.

https://lebensmittel-naehrstoffe.de/...mit-folsaeure/
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Zu* B12 und Krebs* finden sich in diesem aktuellen Beitrag (2020) des NDR ein paar Zeilen:

  _Nahrungsergänzungsmittel: Vorsicht bei B-Vitaminen_
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...gaenzung6.html

_Das Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung (BfR) schlägt eine tägliche Höchstmenge durch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel von 25 Mikrogramm Vitamin B12 pro Tag vor. Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung (DGE) hält eine Aufnahme von 4 Mikrogramm pro Tag durch Lebens- und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel für angemessen. Doch die im Handel angebotenen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel übersteigen diese Werte um ein Vielfaches. Und das ist nicht unproblematisch, denn laut aktueller Studien könnte ein zu hoher Vitamin-B12-Spiegel im Blut mit einem erhöhten Lungenkrebsrisiko verbunden sein. B12 ist für alle Zellen ein wichtiger Wachstumsfaktor - und das gilt auch für Krebszellen. Das Vitamin löst dabei nicht direkt Krebs aus, beschleunigt aber die Entwicklung unerkannter Krebsvorstufen im Körper._


  Franz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,
mir ist da nur bekannt, dass Vitamin B12 das Risiko an Lungenkrebs zu erkranken, leicht erhöhen soll. Mehr nicht. 
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Hartmut,ich muß gestehen, dass ich sehr überrascht bin. Vitamin B12 darf man als Krebspatient nicht nehmen? Ich nehme seit Jahren Cefavit B.complete. Da ist auch das Vitamin B12 enthalten.Bei meiner letzten Nachsorgeuntersuchung (30.06.21) waren alle Werte in Ordnung. GrüßeDirk


Hallo Dirk, 
wenn Franz und Arnold mir nicht geschrieben hätten, hätte ich folgendes geschrieben:
Natürlich ist Vitamin B12 für uns gefährlich. Genauso wie Biotin, was den PSA-Wert stark verfälscht.

Arnold, Franz,
 danke für die Richtigstellung!

 Ja, - ich bin nun etwas (un)beruhigter. Ich nehme diese Tabletten (Nahrungsergenzungsmittel) erst einmal mal weiter.
Bis zum bitteren Ende, 
oder bis Mittwoch, an dem Tag habe ich meine PET.
Die messen die Folsäure gerne . . . 

Die Folsäure ist bei mir sehr niedrig.
Keine Ahnung ob es an der ADT (Spritze) liegen könnte.
Im Beipackzettel steht nichts.

Hoffentlich geht dieses Mal  alles gut, mit der PET-Untersuchung.

Gruss
hartmut  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

> Hoffentlich geht dieses Mal  alles gut, mit der PET-Untersuchung.
> Gruss
> hartmut


viel Glück Hartmut.

----------


## Martina1701

Ups, mein Vater bekommt monatlich Vitamin B 12 gespritzt, aber gewarnt hat uns noch niemand.  Das wissen bestimmt die meisten Ärzte nicht! Mein Vertrauen ist sowieso dahin, das hat aber eher mit dem Tod meiner Mutter zu tun.
Schön, dass es euch gibt. Weiter so!
Martina

----------


## Optimist

Martina,

es kann bisweilen zu Störungen der Aufnahme von B12 kommen. 
Bei älteren Menschen ist häufig die Ursache ein Mangel des Intrinsic-Factors. Aber auch Metformin oder Omeprazol können die Aufnahme von B12 beeinträchtigen.

  Um Vitamin B12 aufnehmen zu können, wird ein spezielles Transportmolekül benötigt, welches von den Belegzellen des Magens gebildet wird: der sogenannte *Intrinsic Factor (IF).*
Bei einem Intrinsic Factor- Mangel verringert sich der B12-Spiegel sehr langsam, denn die Leber kann B12-Vorräte für längere Zeit speichern. Es kommt allmählich zu Blutarmut und allg. Schwäche,  Sturzgefahr, Verwirrtheit, Nervenschäden.
Dagegen helfen hohe Dosen an B12 z.B. durch Spritzen.

  Der Erfolg der Substitution sollte regelmäßig durch die Messung des aktiven Vitamin B12 im Serum (Holotranscobalamin) kontrolliert werden, um den B12-Wert gut einzustellen und zu hohe Werte zu vermeiden. 
Dadurch kann ein mögliches Lungenkrebsrisiko durch lange Zeit zu hohe  B12  Werte vermieden werden.

  Franz

----------


## Martina1701

Danke dir Franz. Das hast du ausführlich und verständlich beschrieben. 
Wünsche dir und allen anderen einen schönen Tag.
Martina

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Franz,

von mir auch noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön für die sehr interessante Liste.
▷ 99 Lebensmittel mit viel Folsäure (Folat) - Lebensmitteltabelle (lebensmittel-naehrstoffe.de)
Wenn ich mein Futter ein wenig danach ausrichte, werden wohl kaum noch NEMs benötigt.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Aufklärung, und an Stefan für die Wünsche.
Ich hab jetzt schon son Hals, oder wie man sagt, wenn man so lange irgendwo warten muss.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
ja sehr aufschlussreich .
das Thema Blutwerte habe ich nicht so im Blick.
was sollte ich denn mal abnehmen lassen bezüglich meiner PK Historie ?
seit 5.3.18 unter ADT
zusätzlich seit 3.2.20 Zytiga - (PSA aktuell 0,01 ng ml. - Testo kleiner als 0,2 ng/ml )
es geht mir gut 
vielleicht liegt es am Wein ca 0,7 ltr. am Abend (:-)
und Hartmut die besten Wünsche für Dich.

lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> vielleicht liegt es am Wein ca 0,7 ltr. am Abend (:-)


Ja, Adam, das wird es sein. Ähnlich wie bei mir. Weiter so!

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## ursus47

O...da bin ich ja in bester Gesellschaft

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,




> was sollte ich denn mal abnehmen lassen bezüglich meiner PK Historie ?
> seit 5.3.18 unter ADT


Adam, ich lass immer vierteljährlich im Wechsel Nieren und Leberwerte messen.
Folsäure und andere Spurelemente werden halbjährlich gemessen.
Wichtig sind wohl  auch die Werte Leukozyten, Erythrozyten, Hämoglobin, Kreatinin und Trombozyten.

Meine PET Untersuchung war für mich heute mehr oder weniger erfolgreich.
Die Auswertung hat ergeben, alles in allem nichts Dramatisches.

Sehr leichte Anreicherung in einigen Lymphknoten im Becken, leichte Anreicherungen in der Nähe des Rektums.
Mittlere Anreicherung im Lymphknoten in der linken Achselhöhle.
Prostataloge, Darm und Lunge frei. Keine Auffälligkeiten.

Einen Bericht bekomme ich noch zugeschickt.
Die Radiologin meinte, ich müsste keinen Termin bei Prof. Dunst machen, da wohl nichts zu bestrahlen sein wird, weil alles nur sehr leicht leuchtete.

Erstaunlich war, dass nach der Spätaufnahme (1.5 Stunden) alles wieder fast weg war.
Das konnte Sie mir auch nicht erklären.
Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass sie mein altes Gewicht vor einer Woche genommen haben?
Vorerst 90 Kg, heute 87 Kg.
Gegenüber der alten, letzten PET hatte ich 10 kg! abgenommen.

Ich werde mir trotzdem noch einmal einen Termin in der UNI geben lassen, ob vielleicht doch noch etwas behandelbar ist, damit ich die ADT erst einmal unterbrechen kann.
Andreas (LowRoad) hatte aber einmal geschrieben, dass das nicht so gut sei.
(Keinen Überlebensvorteil).

Lieber Georg, Cyberknife würde vielleicht eine Option sein, zahlt meine AOK aber nicht.
25.000 Euro für einen Durchgang wäre auch für mich zu viel.
Ich zahle ja bereits für Brigitte einen Teil Ihrer Krankheitskosten.
Unser Boot in Spanien würden wir dafür nicht verkaufen.
Dann leben wir lieber etwas kürzer und gut (wegen Corona relativ gut).
Ich schreibe es einmal, weil ich deine Empfehlung bereits kenne.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Man kann auch während der ADT abnehmen.
Das, lieber Georg, waren deine Worte.
Es stimmt!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

das Cyberknife gibt es nach meiner Kenntnis auch deutlich preiswerter. Bei einem Lymphknoten in der Achselhöhle würde ich aber eine Operation empfehlen. Diese Lymphknotenmetastasen in der Achselhöhle kommen sehr häufig bei Brustkrebs vor und werden dann des öfteren entfernt. Wenn die Metastase nicht tief liegt, wird das ambulant mit örtlicher Betäubung gemacht.

Das würde den PSA Wert erstmal senken.

Georg

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

darf ich jetzt Vitamin B noch nehmen, oder sollte ich es lassen. Bitte einen Tip.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dirk,

wie wichtig Vitamin B 12 und Folsäure für den Stoffwechsel sind, wird *hier* erklärt. Daraus ist aber auch ersichtlich, dass der Vitamin 12 Speicher im Körper kontrolliert werden sollte, bevor man solche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zuführt. Das herauszufinden geht über eine Blut-Untersuchung, die das "aktive Holotranscobolamin" HTC bestimmt.
Die erste Anlaufadresse solche Fragen zu stellen wäre ein Onkologe. Wir alle kennen weder Deinen genauen Tumorstatus noch Dein Allgemeinbefinden, welches zum Teil die Notwendigkeit von B12 und Folsäure bestimmt.

LG Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Lymphknoten in der Achselhöhle

Hallo Georg,

Danke für den Tipp!

Brigitte ist heute in eigener Sache in der UNI. Sie hat mir für nächste Woche einen Termin bei Prof. Dunst zur Besprechung organisiert. Sie ist einfach nur spitze!

Prof. Dunst hatte ich gestern zufällig vor der UNI getroffen. Ich hatte berichtet, was mir passiert war, und ich nun auf die neue PET-Untersuchung warte.
Er ging rein und griff zum Telefon, alle waren aufgeregt und meine Wartezeit war beendet.
Nun bin ich unbeabsichtigt zur Petze geworden. So etwas liegt mir als Seemann nicht.

Georg, wer wäre für die Achselhöhle die erste Anlaufstelle? Mein Internist, der die Sache nach dem Ultraschall  dem Chirurgen übergibt?
Obwohl sich die Schwellung in der rechten Brust, nach Absetzen der Bicalutamid etwas zurück gebildet hat, ist sie immer noch etwas dominierend.  

Lieber Dirk, ich hatte über Monate Vitamin B12 als Pulver und Tablette genommen.
Ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit abgesetzt, weil ich etwas Negatives darüber gelesen hatte.
Es ging um eine vermehrte Zellenteilung, die auch die Krebszellen betrafen.
Das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel für Folsäure habe ich nach Franz seinen Kommentar, abgesetzt.
Ich versuche es nun mit gezielter Nahrung.

Beim Arzt, den ich telef. angemacht hatte, habe ich mich gestern mit Toffifee entschuldigt.
Ich hatte es mit Clusterkopfschmerzen begründet. Er hat sich gefreut und es gar nicht so schlimm empfunden.

Zusatz für alle die auch eine ADT machen:
Ich habe, außer Hitzewallungen, unter der ADT überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen.
Die Bicas hatten etwas mehr Nebenwirkungen, die sich eigentlich auch im Rahmen gehalten hatten.
Das "Unwohl sein" (mir war immer so kodderig) ist weg.

Die Hitzewallungen sind aber ganz schön heftig. Sie kommen wie sie wollen. Bei Autofahrten (lange Strecke)  sind sie weniger stark und seltener.

Gruss auch an Heribert!

hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich weiß auch nicht recht, wie man das organisiert. Vielleicht kannst du dir einen Arzt von Prof. Dunst empfehlen lassen.

"Die Radiologin meinte, ich müsste keinen Termin bei Prof. Dunst machen,  da wohl nichts zu bestrahlen sein wird, weil alles nur sehr leicht  leuchtete." Bei einer IMRT Bestrahlung sollten die Tumorherde nicht zu stark leuchten, man bestrahlt ein Rezidiv ja schon ohne etwas zu sehen bei einem PSA Wert ab 0,2 ng/ml.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> ...Die Hitzewallungen sind aber ganz schön heftig. Sie kommen wie sie wollen. Bei Autofahrten (lange Strecke)  sind sie weniger stark und seltener....


Hartmut,
bei Hitzewallungen hat mir für längere Zeit viel Salbeitee geholfen. Später mit Remifemin Mono (ohne Johanniskraut) gute Erfolge, dauerte aber über 2 Wochen bis das Remifemin bei mir gewirkt hat.
Hitzewallungen jetzt nur noch nach Rotwein, ein Viertel reicht, egal welcher. 

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Die Hitzewallungen sind aber ganz schön heftig. Sie kommen wie sie wollen. Bei Autofahrten (lange Strecke) sind sie weniger stark und seltener.


also ich habe die auch die Hitzewallungen.
habe aber festgestellt das durch Ausdauersport und die Gewichtsreduktion das ganze sich sehr reduziert hat.
für mich ist das ok so.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Franz, hallo Georg,

wie soll ich es verstehen?

Salbeitee und Remifemin kann ich derzeit nicht nehmen. Der PSA muss erst einmal runter.
Ich habe bedenken, das diese Medikamente Einfluss haben könnten auf den PSA  Wert.
(Lieber Schwitzen als tot sein)  . . . so ungefähr.

Die Hitzewallungen sind zwar heftig, aber irgendwo erträglich.
Na ja . . . . . .

Zitat Georg:



> Bei einer IMRT Bestrahlung sollten die Tumorherde nicht zu stark leuchten, man bestrahlt ein Rezidiv ja schon ohne etwas zu sehen bei einem PSA Wert ab 0,2 ng/ml.


Richtig Georg, aber wo ist nun das Rezidiv?





> Meine PET Untersuchung war für mich heute mehr oder weniger erfolgreich


.
Ich warte nun erst einmal den Bericht ab.

(der gestrige Tag, und die Woche zuvor haben mich ganz schön mitgenommen. Ich war etwas nervös)
Normalerweise kann mich nichts so schnell umhauen, aber die letzten 2 Wochen waren ganz schön heftig.
Der Weinhändler freut sich  :L&auml;cheln: 

Vielen Dank!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo nochmal,




> _Bei einer IMRT Bestrahlung sollten die Tumorherde nicht zu stark leuchten, man bestrahlt ein Rezidiv ja schon ohne etwas zu sehen bei einem PSA Wert ab 0,2 ng/ml._


habe  jetzt dazu was beizutragen was ich nicht so verstehe.
die Lymphknoten wurden bei mir auch mit IMRT bestrahlt ohne Erfolg.
der Arzt meinte die Dosis der Bestrahlung konnte nicht nicht so hoch angesetzt werden um in der Umgebung der Bestrahlung nicht so viel Schaden anzurichten.
auch eine OP wäre mit Risiken verbunden gewesen.
was noch aufgefallen ist bei Dir Hartmut :
vom 1.1.19 bis 4.1.21  ist Dein PSA von 0,05 ng/ml auf 2,32 ng/ml angestiegen  was eine Verdoppelungszeit von 155 Tagen wäre.
vom 4.1.21 nach dem absetzen von Bica bis 8.4.21 ist der PSA angestiegen von 1,32 ng/ml auf 17,4 ng/ml = eine Verdoppelungszeit von 25 Tagen.

bei mir war nachdem ich Bica abgesetzt habe die Verdoppelungszeit bei 90 Tagen. genauso wie unter Bica.
warum das bei Dir so krass war würde ich gerne mal wissen wollen.
vielleicht der Georg der das weiß ?

ja der PK ist nicht zu durchschauen.
jeder Fall ist anders

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Heribert,

vielen Dank für Deine Information. Meine aktuellen Werte findet man in meinem Profil.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

kurzer Beitrag zu den Hitzewallungen: Ich haben ca. 1 Jahr lang Remifemin Plus genommen. Ich habe die Dosis ständig gesteigert. Zum Schluss lag sie bei 6 Tabletten/Tag. Geholfen hat es nur der Apotheke. Seit ca. 2 Monaten habe ich es abgesetzt. Zustand ünverändert.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Werner, dieses Remifemin, was Franz empfohlen hat, werde ich trotzdem später mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht habe ich ja mehr Erfolg.
Den Salbeitee hole ich mir heute Nachmittag in Teebeutel. Ich bin ja Kaffeetrinker.

Da gibt es ja auch noch so ein Pflaster. Ich schau noch einmal in Georgs Arbeit über die Nebenwirkungen der AHT/ADT

Adam, ich kann mir das nur so vorstellen, dass deine Krebszellen sich von Bicalutamid bereits ernährt hatten. Nachdem du es denen entzogen hattest, haben die sich teilweise gegenseitig aufgefressen.
Bei mir hatte Bica noch relativ gut gewirkt. Nachdem Entzug haben sie sich wieder schnell und vermehrt geteilt.

Georg, ich werde dann mal die IMRT Bestrahlung am Donnerstag in der UNI ansprechen.
Im fertigen Bericht steht ja dann alles etwas genauer. Eine Überraschung gab es ja schon einmal. 
Die Ärztin sagte damals Prostataloge frei, was ja im Bericht dann anders stand.
Später war dann doch nichts. Dieses Mal (bei der Begutachtung der Bilder) angeblich auch nichts.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

heute früh sollte ich eigentlich nach genau 3 Monaten meine 2. ADT Spritze bekommen.
Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass ich noch etwa 2 Wochen warten muss, bis ich am 29.07. mit Prof. Seif gesprochen habe. Er möchte sehen, wie sich der PSA entwickelt hat. 
Die Messung war heute.
Als ADT Neuling muss ich mal fragen, ob das so einfach geht?
Sollte die 3 Monatsspritze nicht genau terminiert sein.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

auf 2 Wochen kommts nicht drauf an. Aber Du solltest vor jeder neuen Spritze Deinen PSA-Wert kennen. Ich lasse mir immer 2 - 3 Tage vor der Spritze Blut abzapfen und erfrage den PSA-Wert dann am Tag der Spritze.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Werner,

alles Klar. Ich danke dir Werner!
Blut abzapfen war heute. Das haut hin mit dem Termin in 2 Wochen.
In Zukunft richte ich es ein, das ich so eine Woche vorher messen lasse.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen!

Werner, du hattest leider Recht. Der Salbeitee zeigt keinerlei Wirkung.
Franz, trotzdem Danke für den Tipp. Ein Versuch war es wert!

Heute war ich in der UNI zur Besprechung der NUK Untersuchung.
Es gab keine Überraschungen.
Prostataloge frei. Es soll sich dort ein Lymphknoten befinden, der aber nur sehr gering leuchtet.
Auch Prof. Dunst hat sich die Bilder angeguckt, ist der Auffassung, dass ich nichts machen sollte.
Nun ja, es muss ja etwas vorhanden sein. Sonst würde der PSA nicht steigen.

Schade, dass nun nichts Effektives gefunden wurde.
Ich soll nun im Oktober noch eine MRT machen lassen.
Der Termin steht bereits.

Oh man, irgendwie bin ich nun beruhigt, aber doch noch etwas besorgt.
Ich hänge die PET-Untersuchung einmal am Ende an, in der Hoffnung, dass ich doch noch von Euch einen Tipp bekomme, was ich tun könnte.

Lieber Georg, den Lymphknoten in der Achselhöhle hat die UNI als nicht relevant eingestuft.
In der Spätaufnahme war er weg.
Ich weiß nicht, was eine Spätaufnahme bedeutet, aber irgendwo waren diese Aufnahmen nicht interessiert für die Radiologen?!

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

wenn diese Frage hier (aus dem falschen Thread):

"Trotzdem noch einmal die Frage:
Könnte vielleicht eine Bestrahlung noch etwas bringen, sodass ich die ADT unterbrechen könnte?
Im LW, oder wo immer es etwas leuchtet, wurde ich ja noch nicht bestrahlt."

an mich ging - da halte ich mich lieber zurück - das wäre ein Frage an den Radiologen....

So wie ich das lese, ist der erste Lymphknoten nicht als Metastase gesichert und der zweite nah am Darm.....das sollten Fachleute anhand der Aufnahmen beurteilen.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Es gab ja schon eine umfangreiche Lymphadenektomie und eine Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten. Dann sind weitere Therapien in diesem Bereich schwierig. Der Bericht beschreibt ja nicht ein, zwei klare Metastasen sondern zeichnet für mich ein eher diffuses Bild, das insgesamt für den PSA Anstieg verantwortlich sein wird. Ich stimme daher Prof. Dunst zu, man sollte jetzt nicht bestrahlen. Wenn Knochenmetastasen da wären, könnte man die aufs Korn nehmen. 

Scheinbar ist Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten und du hast letztlich ein nicht-metastasiertes, kastrationsresistentes PCa. Dann könntest Du Darolutamid bekommen, das offenbar sehr geringe Nebenwirkungen hat. Experimentell könnte man dies ohne Trenantone einsetzen. Dann aber mit Tamoxifen gegen Brustwachstum.

Wahrscheinlich läuft es irgendwann auf eine Lu177 Therapie hinaus, die ist gut gegen schwer zu bestrahlende Lymphknotenmetastasen.

----------


## uwes2403

Wieso Kastrationsresitent ?  PSA fällt doch aktuell unter Trenatone - wenn auch nur langsam, wenn man die beiden letzten Werte vergleicht.....

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Wieso Kastrationsresistent ? PSA fällt doch aktuell unter Trenatone -


sehe ich mal auch so.
der Hartmut war ja noch gar nicht richtig drin in der ADT, die wird ja wohl wenn er die fortsetzt in der Regel einige Jahre wirken.
wissen müsste man ob Aufgrund des PSMA PET CT noch was mit OP oder Strahlentherapie machbar ist.
dann wird man sehen

lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte in einem Beitrag gelesen, dass der PSA Wert unter Trenantone steigt. Da habe ich mich aber wohl getäuscht. Dann kann man noch kein Darolutamid einsetzen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Georg meint es sicherlich nur gut, damit ich das Medikament von der GKV erstattet bekomme.   :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hatte schon gedacht, dass ich einiges im NUK Bericht nicht verstanden hatte. Es ist ja vieles in Latein geschrieben.
Studiert habe ich ja nicht.
Falls PSA wieder ansteigt, besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit die Spritze zu wechseln.

Moin Uwe,
wir müssen mal gucken, ob vielleicht doch noch was bestrahlt werden kann. Ich soll ja im Oktober eine MRT machen lassen.
Viel verspreche ich mir davon nicht.
Dann ziehe ich halt die ADT weiter durch.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

am Freitag d. 16.07.12 wurde der  aktuelle Testosteronspiegel mit 0.24 ng/ml gemessen.
Die aus dem Basiswissen angestrebten Werte von 0.20 sind noch nicht erreicht.
Sind darüber hinaus Werte unter 20 ng/ml noch besser?

Alter Wert vom 01.04.21 vor Beginn der ADT 5.46 ng/ml

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
wie kommt das denn das ich seit Jahren Testosteron 0,03 ng/ml habe ?
und der PSA geht immer höher, 
ich weiß, durch meine Metastasen.

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

einfache Frage, schwierige Antwort. Grundsätzlich kann der Tumor so mutieren, dass er kein Testosteron für sein Wachstum mehr braucht. Das gilt aber nur für einen Teil der Tumorzellen, den resistenten, die den PSA-Anstieg verursachen. Daher soll man weiter Hormontherapie machen um die verbliebenen, weiter testosteronabhängigen Zellen am Wachstum zu hindern. 

Wenn man mit einem PSMA PET/CT sieht, dass die Metastasen wachsen, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese resistente Zellen enthalten. Wenn man diese bestrahlt, hat man oft eine Besserung erreicht. Das wird aber nur in Studien angeboten.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Die aus dem Basiswissen angestrebten Werte von 0.20 sind noch nicht erreicht.


Du musst noch eine Messung abwarten, das PSA und das Testo wird weiter fallen.
die Testo Messung sollte immer gleichbleibend gemacht werden , da das Testosteron stark abweichen kann bei verschiedenen Uhrzeiten Zeiten.
ich mache das immer Morgens zwischen 8 Uhr und 10 Uhr.
als kleinste Messmethode wird immer angegeben kleiner als 0,2 ng/ml.
vielleicht kann man das kleiner Darstellen , aber wohl nicht mit der Methode die bei mir angewendet wird.
leider konnten die herkömmlichen Mittel  ( Leuprone, Zoladex, Firmagon, Eligard ) das Testo nicht unter 0.80 ng/ml bringen, deshalb Abirateron.

schönes Wochenende
wünscht

Adam

----------


## ursus47

Also manchmal hab ich das Gefühl wir sitzen alle bei Dr. Georg im Sprechzimmer. Das ist ja unwahrscheinlich was der gute Mann weiß.
 Wäre schön wenn mein Urologe nur ein Teil davon wüsste.
Schönes Wochenende allerseits 
Urs

----------


## Stefan1

> Also manchmal hab ich das Gefühl wir sitzen alle bei Dr. Georg im Sprechzimmer. Das ist ja unwahrscheinlich was der gute Mann weiß.
> Urs


Urs, dem muß ich Dir beipflichten, danke Georg und alle anderen natürlich auch . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

Sehe ich auch so! - Daher bekommt Dr. Georg von mir den Ehrendoktortitel verliehen.
Georg und einige andere User sind hier echt spitze!

Hallo Adam, ich danke dir für die Hinweise!
In ADT Sachen habe ich ja noch Aufklärungsbedarf.
Gut dass du das noch mal mit der Zeit angesprochen hast. Ich kann mich nun auch wieder an Arnolds Posting erinnern.
Ich lasse morgens zwischen 8.00h und 9.00h messen. Wie lange es bei meinem Urologen verweilt, weiß ich nicht genau. Ich glaube die Proben werden gegen 10.00h abgeholt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

Brigitte hat sich um Cyberknife gekümmert.
Seit Januar wird es auch in Kiel gemacht, nicht mehr nur in Güstrow.
Einen Termin zur Beratung werde ich noch bekommen. Erst einmal werten Sie mein PET aus.
Die Unterlagen liegen ja der UNI Kiel vor.
Das Gute daran, die AOK beteiligt sich daran. Vielleicht kostet es nicht einmal etwas . . . ?!

Ich war gestern bei meinem Urologen, und habe mir die 2. Spritze setzen lassen.
Was ich nicht wirklich verstanden habe, er will den PSA und das Testeron erst Mitte Oktober messen. Er meinte der PSA Wert könnte in den ersten 5 Monaten schwanken.
Ist die Aussage richtig?

Trotzdem noch eine Gute Nachricht.
Falls der PSA steigt, ist er bereit mir das teure Apalutamid (Erleada) zu verschreiben.
Er kannte deine Studie und die Zulassung bereits.
Zulassungen für neue Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten beim Prostatakrebs (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Ich denke ich lasse die Werte Ende August in meinem (neuen) anderen Labor messen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Der PSA Wert sollte weiter nach unten gehen, ein bischen schwanken ist immer möglich. Ich vermute, er will dir nicht früher das Apalutamid verschreiben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Ich hatte gestern Abend um 19.00h noch ein tel. Beratungsgespräch mit dem Arzt des Cyberknife Centrums in Kiel.
Grundsätzlich besteht die Möglichkeit 2 Lymphknoten (einer davon in der Nähe des Darms) zu bestrahlen.

Eine Unklarheit besteht aufgrund meiner Fibrose. Hier soll abgestorbenes Gewebe, das sich um 2 Lymphknoten gewickelt hat, eine große Rolle spielen.
Damit hatte 2018 auch Dr. Osmonov bei der Davinci- Lymphknotenentfernung Probleme.
Dr. K. sagte, damit erklärt sich auch, dass in der Spätaufnahme kaum noch etwas sichtbar war.
Das im Oktober geplante MRT soll jetzt zum August mit einem Kontrastmittel vorgezogen werden.

Georg, die PSA Schwankungen kamen dadurch zustande, dass bei der PET-Untersuchung (UNI-Labor) ein PSA von 2.85 gemessen wurde, der danach kurze Zeit später in meinem Labor wieder bei 3.03 lag.
Ich war etwas beunruhigt. Prof. Seif beruhigte mich mit der Aussage, dass Schwankungen in den ersten 4 Monaten normal seien.
Falls der PSA wieder ansteigt, würde ich das Medikament Apalutamid erhalten.
Er will aber noch abwarten, und ist sehr zuversichtlich das der PSA weiter fällt.
Er lag immerhin vor der Spritze bei 17.4
Prostatakrebs - Erfahrungsberichte (myprostate.eu)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh man . . . . ,                      

diese Hitzewallungen sind ja nervig!
Es sind Kältewallungen dazu gekommen.
Strickjacke an, Strickjacke aus.
Klima an, Klima aus.

Jetzt steigt auch noch mein Blutdruck.
Der war mein Leben lang fast gut!
Der Internist sagte heute, da machen wir noch nichts, das wäre bei einer ADT normal.
Der pendelt sich noch ein.

Bei der ADT- Einspritzstelle hat sich eine Beule gebildet, ist das schlimm?
Sonst konnte ich keine weiteren NW feststellen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Optimist

> Oh man . . . . ,                      
> 
> diese Hitzewallungen sind ja nervig!
> Es sind Kältewallungen dazu gekommen....


Hartmut,
Hitzewallungen mit Kältewallungen hatte ich nach ein paar Wochen, am Anfang der ADT. Zum Glück nur an wenigen Tagen. Teilweise kam es zu Überlagerungen, mir war heiß, ich schwitzte und gleichzeitig hat es mich wellenähnlich kalt durchströmt (schwer zu beschreiben).

Da ich zuerst an Grippe o. ä. dachte, bin ich zum Hausarzt, der konnte nichts grippales feststellen und nach wenigen Tagen war wieder Ruhe. Der Urologe sagte das kann vorkommen.

Kältewallungen hatte ich dann keine mehr, die Hitzewallungen kamen später ab und zu, mein Gegenmittel viel Salbeitee und später remifemin. Aktuell, oder seit einigen Monaten keine Probleme mehr damit, außer nach Rotwein, egal welche Sorte. 

Zu dieser Zeit erhielt ich Leuprorelin.

Franz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,
Hitzewallungen führen bei mir regelmäßig zu Schweißausbrüchen, die dann, zumindest an der frischen Luft, zu Kältegefühlen führen. Die Beule an der Einspritzstelle hatte ich bei Trenantone auch. Ist harmlos und verschwindet nach ein paar Tagen wieder.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, hast du in der Nähe der Beule eine Narbe. Kann auch eine ältere sein. Bei mir hat sich der Inhalt der Spritze an dieser Narbe festgesetzt und musste operativ entfernt werden. Die beule wurde immer größer.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Franz, Arnold und Michael,




> Hitzewallungen mit Kältewallungen hatte ich nach ein paar Wochen, am Anfang der ADT. Zum Glück nur an wenigen Tagen. Teilweise kam es zu Überlagerungen, mir war heiß, ich schwitzte und gleichzeitig hat es mich wellenähnlich kalt durchströmt (schwer zu beschreiben).


Franz, genau so (ohne Beschreibung) ist es bei mir!
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es sich einpendelt.

Den Salbeitee habe ich probiert. Länger, als ich im letzten Post geschrieben hatte. 
Ich hatte das Gefühl, das es die Wallungen noch verstärkte.
Remifemin versuche ich später einmal. Da gibt es ja noch einige Mittelchen, die Georg aufgeführt hat.
Momentan wollte ich nur meine ADT nicht behindern, daher habe ich auch in den letzten 4 Monaten sehr wenig Wein getrunken.

Arnold, Michi, danke für Eure Hinweise.
Dann muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen.
Heute habe ich die Beule suchen müssen. Sie ist fast weg.
Michi, ich habe keine Narbe in der Nähe der Einstichstelle.

Sorgen macht mir noch der hohe Blutdruck.
Wie gesagt, Internist meint, das pendelt sich noch ein.

Vielleicht hat ja noch irgendwer eine Idee, wie ich den runter bekomme.
Kaffee (4 Tassen)  trinke ich nur noch morgens, nach dem aufstehen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Hartmut,

gut gegen hohen Blutdruck hilft auch, soweit möglich, viel und regelmäßige Bewegung an der frischen Luft. Gerade auch die ADT schwächt u.a. das Kreislaufsystem sehr.
Da ist es besser, wenn man rechtzeitig gegensteuert. 
Spazierengehen, Wandern, Radfahren, Schwimmen, etc.. Wichtig ist, dass man es regelmäßig, z.B.  3mal die Woche, macht und mindestens 20min lang. Gerne auch etwas flotter.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## ursus47

Darf ich dich fragen wie hoch der Blutdruck ist

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Lutzifer,
willkommen zurück! Ich hatte gar nicht bemerkt, dass du wieder da bist.

Ich mache viel Gartenarbeit, gehe mit den Hunden spazieren, und mache hier auch fast alle Reparaturen am Haus selbst. Ich bin aber auch schnell abgeschlagen, so das ich kurze pausen einlegen muss.
Ansonsten bin ich faul.

Moin Urs,
Blutdruck links 170/90, rechts 140/80.
Ich habe nun gestern doch noch von meinem Internisten Verapamil 240 mg erhalten.
Zu meinen Clusterkopfschmerzzeiten musste ich davon 800 mg zur Profilachse schlucken.
Die Tabelle der Nebenwirkungen darf nicht gelesen werden.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich hatte weder Probleme mit dem Herzen, noch mit dem Blutdruck.
Der Cholesterinspiegel war immer erhöht, dennoch sind alle Venen, außer die Aorta, frei.
Einordnung der MRT /CT und Ultraschall Untersuchungen: Plaques 01, auch am Hals.
Das ist gut.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

So heftig ist das garnicht meinst du nicht dass da 5mg ramibril ausreicht 
LG

----------


## lutzi007

> Moin Lutzifer,
> willkommen zurück! Ich hatte gar nicht bemerkt, dass du wieder da bist.
> 
> Ich mache viel Gartenarbeit, gehe mit den Hunden spazieren, und mache hier auch fast alle Reparaturen am Haus selbst. Ich bin aber auch schnell abgeschlagen, so das ich kurze pausen einlegen muss.
> Ansonsten bin ich faul.
> ...


Moin Hartmut,
das ist ja schon gut. Ich denke, mehr kannst Du da auch nicht mehr machen. 
Da müssen wohl doch die richtigen Medikamente noch dazukommen.
Gruß
Lutz(ifer)  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin ihr Zwei,

ich werde es ab Montag mal mit Ramipril 5mg/25mg versuchen.
Dieses Hydrochlorid hat ja noch eine Zusatzwirkung.
Die Nebenwirkungen hören sich viel besser an, als die von Verapamil.

An diesem Montag habe ich auch meine MRT Untersuchung in der UNI, die die PET Untersuchung vervollständigen soll.
Es soll festgestellt werden, ob eine Cyberknife Bestrahlung möglich ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Am Freitag Abend hatte ich einen Termin in dem Saphhir Zentrum der Uni Kiel mit einem der beiden CyberKnife Spezialisten.
Robotergestütztes CyberKnife-System am UKSH, Campus Kiel, ermöglicht Bestrahlungstherapien von höchster Präzision

Zusammenfassend hat die PSMA-PET/CT, und die nachfolgende MRT Untersuchung
Folgendes ergeben:
Keine einwandfreie Bestimmung eines aktiven Geschehens.
In der Nähe der Aorta befindet sich ein Lymphknoten der im PET etwas leuchtet, in der Spätaufnahme aber wieder verschwunden war.
Auch im MRT konnten keine Auffälligkeiten der verdächtigen LK erkannt werden.
Die LK, einer in der Nähe der Darmwand, wurden als nicht relevant eingestuft.

Fazit:
Erneute PET Untersuchung in ca. 1 Jahr.
Grundsätzlich könnten später die Lymphknoten per CyberKnife bestrahlt werden.
Die Kosten würden von der KK, aufgrund einer medizinisch notwendigen Maßnahme übernommen werden, weil das Gebiet bereits per IMRT bestrahlt wurde.

Ich hatte darauf hingewiesen, dass ich vor 4 Monaten eine ADT begonnen habe, und dass diese die nächste PET Untersuchung beeinflussen könnte.
Er sprach vom Medikamentenwechsel, und möchte meinen Fall mal an die Ärztekonferenz (Tumorboard) der Uni zur Abklärung weiter geben.

_Anmerkung:_
In den vorangegangenen Gesprächen hieß es, LK in Achselhöhle, dann LK Nähe Rektumswand, danach LK Nähe Blase, nun Aorta.
Sorry, ich werde als Laie aus dem PET Bericht nicht schlau.
Offensichtlich interpretieren die Ärzte den Bericht auch unterschiedlich.

Hier habe ich die relevante Seite des PET- Berichts noch einmal beigefügt.
neu-2 (picr.de)

Eine kleine erfreuliche Nachricht am Rande.
Nach 5 Tagen Einnahme der Ramipril 5mg/25mg, ist der Blutdruck in den 130er Bereich gesunken.
Danke für den Tipp an Ursus!
Im Gegensatz zu Verapamil 240 mg (Rauschen in der Birne), konnte ich unter Ramipril bisher keine Nebenwirkungen feststellen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,
möchte als Laie mal was dazu beitragen.




> Die Abkürzung *SUV* steht für *s*tandardized *u*ptake *v*alue und wird in der Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie zur physiologischen Quantifizierung regionaler Radioaktivitätskonzentrationen verwendet. Der SUV-Wert beschreibt  beispielsweise bei Verwendung des Tracers FDG  den Glukosestoffwechsel eines Tumors quantitativ. Der SUV-Wert ist das Verhältnis zur injizierten Aktivität und errechnet sich wie folgt:SUV = Aktivitätskonzentration [Bq/ml] * Normierungswert / applizierte Aktivität [Bq].
> Der Normierungswert beinhaltet die physikalischen Geräte-Korrekturparameter (Schwächungskorrektur, Streustrahlenkorrektur, Totzeitkorrektur u. a.) sowie folgende patienten- bzw. Untersuchungs-spezifischen Informationen: verwendetes Radionuklid (wegen der Zerfallskorrektur), Patientengewicht, Größe des Patienten, Aktivität der vollen Spritze, Aktivität der leeren Spritze, Injektionszeitpunkt, Untersuchungszeitpunkt und Zeitpunkt der Messung der leeren Spritze.
> Zum interindividuellen Vergleich wird die Aktivität entweder auf das Körpergewicht (body weight, BW [g]), auf die fettfreie Körpermasse (lean body mass, LBM [kg]) oder auf die Körperoberfläche (body surface area, BSA [m²]) normiert. Bei Gleichverteilung der Radioaktivität ergibt sich ein SUV-Wert von 1, Werte größer eins beschreiben eine Anreicherung, Werte kleiner eins eine Abreicherung. Da ein Tracer im Körper nicht gleichverteilt wird, liegen in gesundem Gewebe meist Werte zwischen 1 und 2 vor  sofern dort keine physiologische Anreicherung stattfindet wie z. B. in Gehirn, Herz, Niere und Blase oder kaum FDG vorzufinden ist wie beispielsweise in Fettgewebe oder in Zysten (siehe Abbildung). Der SUV-Wert ist eine Hilfe bei der Unterscheidung zwischen bösartigem (malignem) und gutartigem (benignem) Gewebe; in Tumoren kommen Werte bis ca. 20 vor, er unterliegt jedoch einer Reihe von Einflussfaktoren:
> 
> Läsions- bzw. ROI-Form und -Größe: Kleine Läsionen (< 1 cm) weisen aufgrund von Partialvolumenartefakten des Scanners hohe Messunsicherheiten auf.Messzeitpunkt: Obgleich im Normierungswert der radioaktive Zerfall berücksichtigt wird, ist die Anreicherung in der Läsion aufgrund ihrer Pharmakokinetik zeitlich nicht konstant. Sollen zwei Messungen vergleichbar sein, so muss sichergestellt sein, dass beide Messungen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt nach Injektion des Tracers stattgefunden haben.Blutzuckerspiegel des Patienten: Bei hohem Blutzuckerspiegel wird FDG weniger stark akkumuliert.Gewicht und Fettanteil des Patienten.Scannerdesign: Die Qualität der physikalischen Korrektur der Messsignale wie auch die räumliche Auflösung klinischer PET-Scanner unterscheidet sich (Hersteller, Typ und Alter des Gerätes) und hat deutlichen Einfluss auf Höhe und Messunsicherheit des ermittelten SUV-Wertes.Gewählte Bildrekonstruktionsmethode (FBP oder iterativ) sowie die Parameter der Bildrekonstruktion.Physiologische Bewegung der Läsion: Eine Metastase, die sich beispielsweise in der Lungenbasis oder in der Leber befindet, wird durch die Atembewegung des Patienten während der Aufnahme bisweilen um mehrere Zentimeter bewegt, da die Aufnahmezeit (13 Minuten) die maximal mögliche Atemanhaltezeit übersteigt. Der gemessene Uptake wird daher im Bild verschmiert  vergleichbar mit einer Verwacklungsunschärfe in der Fotografie. Dies kann dazu führen, dass eine Läsion nicht mehr als solche erkannt werden kann. Einige neuere PET-Scanner verfügen über eine sog. Atemtriggerung, bei der dieser störende Einfluss größtenteils eliminiert werden kann.
> Aus den genannten Gründen empfiehlt sich der SUV-Wert in erster Linie, um den Therapieverlauf bzw. das Ansprechen (Response) der Therapie zu beschreiben. Hierbei bleiben einige der oben genannten Einflussparameter bei den Messungen konstant bzw. können konstant gehalten werden.


also der SUVmax Wert ist ja in deinem Pet ct als sehr klein anzusehen.
bei mir war der um einiges höher .
es bedeutet das Tumorgewebe eine höhere Durchblutung hat und der SUVmax dann höher angezeigt wird.
wenn dieser Wert hoch ist zb. 9,6 oder über 10 dann ist wahrscheinlich mehr zu sehen auf den Bildern was dann evtl. bestrahlt werden könnte.
das ist noch diffus bei Dir, man kann es wohl nicht richtig lokalisieren , deshalb vielleicht in einem Jahr nochmal.

aber das ist jetzt meine Laienmeinung.
wichtig ist jetzt bei Dir die PSA und Testosteronwerte zu kontrollieren.
von diesem Verlauf kann man ja auch einiges ableiten.

andere wissen es besser hier im Forum

happy Sunday 
lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Die Ärzte tendieren in der Regel dazu, unklare Befunde so zu behandeln, als wenn es klare Befunde sind. Damit ist der Arzt erstmal auf der sicheren Seite. Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum man bisher bei dir behandeln wollte.
Bei einem PSMA PET/CT sind die Tumorstellen so klein, da kann man auch erstmal abwarten wie sie sich entwickeln und ob es nicht falsch positive Befunde sind. Man kann sie auch in einem Jahr noch genau so gut bestrahlen. Nur der steigende PSA Wert macht den Patienten nervös.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Sunshine Adam, hallo Georg,

Adam, deine Laienmeinung ist eine gute Meinung.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Genau so hatte ich es mit dem SUV Werten auch noch irgendwie ein bissel in Erinnerung.




> Bei einem PSMA PET/CT sind die Tumorstellen so klein, da kann man auch erstmal abwarten wie sie sich entwickeln und ob es nicht falsch positive Befunde sind. Man kann sie auch in einem Jahr noch genau so gut bestrahlen. Nur der steigende PSA Wert macht den Patienten nervös.


Tja Georg, ich denke, da muss ich jetzt erst einmal abwarten.
Der Radiologe meinte auch, dass später noch bestrahlt werden kann.

Ob der PSA steigt, erfahre ich Ende Oktober. Vorher will mich mein Urologe nicht sehen.
Im September lasse ich den PSA und Testo mal in einem Fremd-Labor messen.
Die bereits gemessenen PSA Werte in der UNI (PET Untersuchung) und die vom örtlichen  Hausarzt weichen stark ab.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich sehe das so wie bei Körperwaagen, ob sie genau anzeigt ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich weiß ob ich zu- oder abgenommen habe. Warum dem PSA bei verschiedenen Laboren auswerten lassen? Nur um sich zu verunsichern? Oder ist dann die Krankheit nicht so schlimm wenn man bessere Werte bekommt? Ich bleib bei meinem URO, der hat selber ein Labor.

----------


## ursus47

Michi ich kann Hartmut verstehen es dauert oft sehr lange und man wird in der Zwischenzeit schon etwas nervös.

----------


## Michi1

Hab ich mir abgewöhnt. Alle halben Jahre zur PSA Messung ist für mich ausreichend. Ausser beim nächsten Mal steigt es wieder.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Im September lasse ich den PSA und Testo mal in einem Fremd-Labor messen.


lass doch PSA und Testo im 2 oder 3 Monatsrhythmus bestimmen ,immer vom gleichen Labor.
das siehst Du wo die Reise hingeht.
sollte das dann in den 0,0er Bereich fallen willst Du dann trotzdem nochmal mit dem Pet nachschauen lassen ?
da wird man dann ja auch nix sehen ,oder ?
wenn die ADT gut die Werte absenkt ist doch erst mal alles ok. (siehe Schlaumeier Michi )
vielleicht noch eine Meinung aus dem Forum ?

lg
Adam

----------


## Michi1

adam, so wie ich es mache fühle ich mich wohl. Was hilft es, ändern kann ich ja sowieso nicht viel.

----------


## adam 60

Michi,

Du bist in der glücklichen Lage ,das die Maßnahmen bei Dir geholfen haben das Krebswachstum zu stoppen.
das es so bleibt, dafür meine besten Wünsche.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Abend!

Michi, ich lese auch nicht immer alles . . .
Zum besseren Verständnis.
Mein PSA lag im Januar bei 1.32
Mein Urologe meinte, wir müssen erst in 3 Monaten wieder messen, obwohl ich mehrfach darauf hingewiesen hatte, dass ich Bicalutamid 150 mg abgesetzt habe.
3 Monate später, am 01.04 lag der PSA bei 17.41 (peng)

Nun bekomme ich seit 12.04.2021 die ADT - Spritze Trenantone 11.25 mg.
In den ersten 6 Wochen ist der PSA auf 3.01 gefallen.
Am 01.07 wurde der letzte PSA Wert gemessen. Dieser ist nur geringfügig weiter gefallen.

Ja, ich vertraue meinen Urologen weiterhin.
Um aber weitere Überraschungen zu vermeiden, ist eine Kontrolle angebracht.

Ja Adam, den Testo wollte ich beim Urologen messen lassen. Schön regelmäßig, immer zur gleichen Zeit. So wie ich es dir geschrieben hatte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Nur,-  da müsste ich aber nun bis Ende Oktober warten. Erst dann sind die 3 Monate rum.
3 Tage danach habe ich dann meine Sprechstunde bei ihm.

Ich kann dort nicht einfach so auftauchen, zumal mein Prof. nur 1 X in der Woche in der Praxis ist. Die anderen Tage operiert er.
Gerade jetzt, in der Corona Zeit hat der Computer dort "das Sagen".

Danke für Eure Postings!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hartmut,

das wird wohl reichen vor dem Besprechungstermin.
aber immer in regelmässigem Abstand Testo und PSA.
geht das Testo nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml wird das PSA auch nicht weit genug nach unten gehen.
dann kann man evtl. einen Medikamentenwechsel machen.

aber mach Dir keinen Kopp ,es wird schon klappen.

lg
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Grundsätzlich könnten später die Lymphknoten per CyberKnife bestrahlt werden.
> *Die Kosten würden von der KK, aufgrund einer medizinisch notwendigen Maßnahme übernommen werden, weil das Gebiet bereits per IMRT bestrahlt wurde.*
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Moins,
das könnte doch eventuell auch bei mir ein Argument sein . . . oder ?

----------


## Georg_

Dann mach doch einen Termin bei Prof. Dunst und lass dich beraten. Es nutzt nichts, wenn wir hier diskutieren ob es wohl möglich ist und du findest keinen Arzt, der es dann macht.

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moins Stefan,

hattest du nicht bereits eine Beratung? War da nicht mal was?
Wenn nicht, kannst dich hier ja mal melden.

Dr. David Krug (OA Strahlentherapie)
Vorzimmer: Frau Eggert
Tel. 0431 500-26501
Silke.Eckert(X)uksh.de  (X durch @ ersetzen.

Schön Gruß von Hartmut klappt aber nicht. Die nehmen den Datenschutz noch ernst.

*Die Kosten würden von der KK, aufgrund einer medizinisch notwendigen Maßnahme übernommen werden*

Der Satz ist dehnbar. Statt Krankenversicherung hätte ich wohl AOK Schl.-Holst. schreiben sollen
Mit der AOK besteht eine direkte Vereinbarungen zur Kostenübernahme für eine Cyberknife-Behandlung (gemäß spezifischer Indikationslisten).
Laut Pressebericht war bei der Einweihung auch die AOK anwesend.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Hartmut.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Schneller als erwartet, liegt nunmehr die Empfehlung der Tumor-Konferenz vor.
Es wurde zusätzlich Apalutamid oder Darolutamid empfohlen.
Ich kann es mir aussuchen.

Lieber Georg, 
du hattest geschrieben, dass Apalutamid besser wäre.
Von der Verträglichkeit her sehe ich auf der nachfolgenden Seite das Darolutamid als nebenwirkungsärmer an.
Welches Medikament würdest du selbst anwenden?

Neue Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten beim Prostatakarzinom | (cme-kurs.de)

Hier der Bericht des Tumorboard:







Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

ich wollte nicht sagen, dass Apalutamid besser als Darolutamid ist. Nur ist Apalutamid auch bei hormon-sensitiven Patienten mit Metastasen zugelassen, Darolutamid nicht. Ich hatte Dich noch nicht als resistent beurteilt. Die Anti-Tumorwirkung der Medikamente ist wohl gleich, nur hat Darolutamid offenbar weniger Nebenwirkungen. Da Darolutamid sauteuer ist solltest du mit der Kasse klären, ob sie die Kosten übernimmt. Die Kasse ist nicht unbedingt an die Empfehlung des Tumorboards gebunden.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

woher kommt denn die Aussage, dass Dein PCA kastrationsresitent ist ?  Vielleicht drückt die Spritze nur dein Testo nicht weit genug - gibt es einen aktuellen testosteronwert ?

Ich habe leider aktuell das gleiche Problem...unter Pamorelin im Juli und jetzt PSA von 0,27, also nicht weiter fallend. Testosteronwert steht noch aus....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo,

Bisher ist Darolutamid zugelassen, wenn sich der Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich befindet und der PSA-Wert trotzdem ansteigt und wenn mit klassischer Bildgebung (CT, Szintigr.) keine Metastasen (ossär, viszeral) zu finden sind. Leider fallen da viele Patienten raus.

Ich bekomme die Tabletten seit dem 1. Juli. Da war mein Testosteron auf 0,17 ng/ml und PSA auf 2,0 ng/ml gestiegen. Und Metastasen konnten keine aufgespürt werden.

Die Nebenwirkungen sind bei mir sehr schwach und ich fühle mich sehr fit. Ich hoffe, es wirkt bei mir recht lange.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Georg, moin Uwe, moin Lutz,

Danke Georg. Mein Arzt sagt, er würde mir beide Medikamente verschreiben können.
Im letzten Gespräch, am 25.07.21 hatte ich als Favorit Apalutamid angegeben.
Gestern wurde ich von ihm angerufen, ich soll nun doch nächste Woche noch mal das PSA und Testo messen lassen.




> Moin,
> woher kommt denn die Aussage, dass Dein PCA kastrationsresitent ist ? Vielleicht drückt die Spritze nur dein Testo nicht weit genug - gibt es einen aktuellen testosteronwert ?
> Ich habe leider aktuell das gleiche Problem...unter Pamorelin im Juli und jetzt PSA von 0,27, also nicht weiter fallend. Testosteronwert steht noch aus....
> Grüße Uwe


Uwe, vom Wechsel der Sritze hält er gar nichts. Da habe ich keine Chance.
Nun wurde es auch noch von der UNI bestätigt, dass ein Zusatzmedikament gegeben werden sollte.

Der PSA wurde am 13.07.21 gemessen, und lag bei 3.01. (Gemessen in meinem Labor beim Urologen).
Er ist stehen geblieben, geht nicht weiter runter.
Zwischendurch wurde auch in der UNI bei der PET Untersuchung gemessen. Diese 2.85 haben aber keine Bedeutung, da die UNI stark nach unten hin abweicht.
Der Testosteronwert wurde am 16.07.21 mit 0.24 ng/ml gemessen.
Vor der ADT waren die Werte normal.

Danke Lutz, so sieht es mein Arzt offensichtlich auch. Unspezifische Lymphknoten, zählen wohl nicht als Metastasen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hartmut,
die von deinen Ärzten vermutete Kastrationsresistenz halte ich nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, solange das Testosteron nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml liegt. Uwe sieht das richtig. Aber vergiss es!

Freue dich, wenn du jetzt die Chance hast, ein Medikament der neueren Generation zu erhalten. Du kennst meine Meinung: Wenn ADT, dann möglichst das Effektivste. Dieses wird einen ganz erheblichen Teil deiner Krebszellen niedermachen, auch in den Lymphknoten, falls da tatsächlich was sein sollte.  Du hast die Chance, lange Zeit einen nahezu unmessbaren PSA zu haben. 

Auch ich habe in 2013 Abiraterone bekommen, obwohl ich nach meiner Meinung nicht kastrationsresistent war. Dies hat meinen Tumor in der Prostata so verkleinert, dass er sich wunderbar und ohne Nebenwirkungen bestrahlen ließ und nach heutigem Stand komplett eliminiert wurde.

----------


## Hartmut S

> die von deinen Ärzten vermutete Kastrationsresistenz halte ich nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, solange das Testosteron nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml liegt. Uwe sieht das richtig. Aber vergiss es!


Hallo Hartmut,

so sehe ich es auch, aber mein Professor will partout die Spritze nicht wechseln. Er hat auch Brigitte abblitzen lassen, die sich mit guten Argumenten telefonisch für mich eingesetzt hat.

Zur Erinnerung: Es ist mein Urologe, der mich auch damals operierte. Er hat eine Zusatzausbildung für medikamentöse Tumorbehandlung. Spezialgebiet Blase und Prostata.

Ja Hartmut, ich freue mich, dass es nun mit guten Medikamenten weiter geht.
Ich kann es ja auch als Komplementärbehandlung (gegenseitig ergänzend) ansehen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Pca sind beachtlich.
Dein Krankheitsverlauf ist ermutigend.

Nun ja, ich lass es einmal auf mich zukommen.
Die ADT vertrage ich sehr gut, wenn ich diese Schwitz- und Kälteattacken mal ignoriere.
Im vorläufigen Arztbericht der UNI steht, dass mein Allgemeinzustand nach (Karnofsky-Index 100%) hervorragend ist.
Blöd nur, dass ich bei meinem Urologen meinen Allgemeinzustand immer herabsetze.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Wenn der den Bericht liest, gibt es bestimmt Mecker vom Meistro.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute früh das Darolutamid erhalten.
Ich soll 2 Tabletten am Tag nehmen, und in einem Monat noch einmal den PSA und Testosteron messen lassen.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir heute Blut abnehmen lassen, um zu sehen, ob sich in dem folgenden Monat etwas bei den beiden Werten verändert.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute früh das Darolutamid erhalten.
> Gruss
> hartmut




Moins Hartmut,
dann wünsche ich Dir damit viel Erfolg !

Mein Kardiologe und der Onkologe raten mir davon ab, wegen meinem Herzen . . .
und ich dachte bis zum 66 ich bin der Robusteste Mensch auf Erden, war wohl nix . . .

aber so geht das Leben ja auch weiter. 
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Sefan,

das ist blöd, dass du die Tabletten nicht nehmen darfst.
Ein paar Bedenken habe ich auch, wie es mit meinem gesunden, guten Seefahrer-Herz weiter geht. Wenn du den Waschzettel liest, fällt dir nichts mehr ein.




> . . . und ich dachte bis zum 66 ich bin der Robusteste Mensch auf Erden, war wohl nix . . .
> aber so geht das Leben ja auch weiter.


Hattest du mal bei Dr. Krug in der UNI angerufen.
Dir steht ja eine Zweitmeinung zu, auch wenn du schon woanders warst.
Das mit den Kosten kannst du ja notfalls hinterher klären.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte Hartmut unterstützen. Das kardiovaskuläre Risiko besteht schon durch Leuprorelin. Dass Darolutamid ein höheres Risiko als Zytiga darstellt wird wohl nicht der Fall sein.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

Nun ist es offensichtlich, mein PSA ist unter der Trenantone Spritze gestiegen.
Im 1. Monat, der noch mit Bicalutamid unterstützt wurde, fiel der PSA von
17.30 ng/ml auf 3.10´ ng/ml
Danach ist er auf aktuell 5.18 ng/ml gestiegen.
Mein Profil wurde bereinigt. Die Fremdlabore habe ich entfernt.
Prostatakrebs - Erfahrungsberichte (myprostate.eu)

Der Testosteronwert fiel von 5.46 auf 0.24 auf nunmehr 0.20 ng/ml 
Seit dem 11.09.21 nehme ich Darolutamid.
In 1 Monat werden der PSA und das Testo noch einmal in meinem Stammlabor gemessen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Hartmut,
willkommen im Nubeqa-club!
Ich esse die Tabletten jetzt seit dem 1. Juli.
Mal sehen, was so passiert.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Lutz,

herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag. Ich wünsche Dir noch ein langes Leben in Zufriedenheit und einigermaßen guter Gesundheit.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Lieber Harald,
vielen Dank! Ich fühle mich sehr geehrt von Deiner Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich hoffe, Hartmut hat nichts dagegen, wenn Du mir hier gratulierst.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
nachdem der DGU Kongress rum ist mal kurz hier zum Thema
a)die konventionelle ADT scheint nicht mehr ausreichend zu wirken ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Wechsel weg von Leuporelin nennenswert was ändert. Fazit was dazu zu nehmen bietet sich an, da hormonnaiv und noch icht metastasiert (Basis CT oder Szintigrafie)bleibt in erster Linie Apalutamid = Erleada und Darolutamid = Nubeqa beide langzeitig metastasenverhindernd zum indest was aus den Zulassungstudien herauskam und beide relativ gut verträglich soweit man das bei second line Präparaten sagen kann. Wenn schon das IGQWIG solche Bewertungen abgibt:
quote:
Patienten leben länger und haben weniger Symptome 
Für das Gesamtüberleben wird die 

Ergebnissicherheit als hoch, für alle anderen Endpunkte als niedrig eingeschätzt. Entsprechend gibt es in der Endpunktkategorie Mortalität einen Hinweis auf einen beträchtlichen Zusatznutzen, in den anderen Endpunktkategorien aber höchstens Anhaltspunkte: Der Zusatznutzen ist bei der Morbidität  (Symptome und Folgekomplikationen) beträchtlich bis erheblich und bei  der gesundheitsbezogenen Lebensqualität gering. In der Kategorie  Nebenwirkungen gibt es keinen Anhaltspunkt für einen geringeren oder  größeren Schaden des neuen Wirkstoffs.
In der Gesamtschau gibt es somit einen Hinweis auf einen beträchtlichen 
Zusatznutzen von Darolutamid plus ADT gegenüber einem abwartenden Vorgehen unter Beibehaltung der bestehenden konventionellen ADT.
unquote:
dann macht es Sinn das, wenn indiziert zu nehmen. Messintervall verkürzen macht ebenfalls Sinn und ich hoffe doch ,dass sich Deine Werte in den besserren Bereich bewegen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Günther,

danke für die ausführlichen Informationen, und Deine Einschätzung!
Das hört sich ja recht gut an.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass der PSA nun in die richtige Richtung geht.
Die Darolutamid vertrage ich sehr gut. Die Hitzewallungen werden nach wie vor durch die Trenantone 11.25 mg Spritze verursacht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen zusammen,

mein PSA ist gegenüber dem letzten Monat gesunken.
Vom 09.09.21 = 5.18 ng/ml auf 09.10.21 = 0.58 ng/ml
Somit ist ein Abwärtstrend erst einmal erkennbar.
Mal schauen, wie lange es gut geht.

Worüber ich mir immer noch Gedanken mache, ist die Erkenntnis, dass die Spritze (Trenantone) ohne Bicalutamid bei mir keine Wirkung zeigte.
Ralf hatte einmal geschrieben, dass dies bei 20 % zutreffend sei.
Warum mir kein Wechsel der Spritze empfohlen wurde, bleibt das sahniges Geheimnis der Ärzte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut,



> Warum mir kein Wechsel der Spritze empfohlen wurde, bleibt das sahniges Geheimnis der Ärzte.


Ganz einfach. Viele wissen es nicht, oder glauben nicht, dass ein anderes GnRH- Analogon wirkt, wenn das erste versagt. Meinen Urologen musste ich auch erst davon überzeugen. Jetzt bin ich, nach Leuprorelin (Enantone, Trenantone) und Buserelin (Profact) bei Triptorelin (Pamorelin) gelandet. Von letzterem weiß ich noch nicht, ob es bei mir wirkt. Aber einen Versuch ist es allemal wert.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

nimmst Du denn gegenwärtig nur Darolutamid ohne Spritze?

Gruß WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Arnold,
hallo Werner,

Arnold, wie hast du deinen Urologen davon überzeugt?
Ich hatte es bereits versucht, aber mein Prof. wollte es nicht machen.
Gibt es da irgendetwas Schriftliches in Kurzform, oder einen Link einer Studie?

Nun ja, momentan läuft es ja ganz gut. Vielleicht sollte ich daran nichts ändern.
Das Medikament Darulutamid ist ja sehr teuer.

Werner, ich bekomme alle 3 Monate die Spritze Trenantone 11.25 mg.
Sicherlich könnte ich die weglassen, leider weiß aber niemand, welchen Einfluss es auf die Gesamtlage hat.
Ich denke, da wäre mein Arzt kompromissbereit.

Die Nebenwirkungen sind momentan sehr gering.
Mir machen nur die Hitzewallungen zu schaffen, die durch die Spritze ausgelöst werden.
Darüber hatte ich mich mit Franz (optimist) unterhalten, der sich ja leider hier abgemeldet hat.

@Franz, melde dich mal wieder an!
Ich konnte dir damals etwas helfen, nun musst du mir helfen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> @Franz, melde dich mal wieder an!
> Ich konnte dir damals etwas helfen, nun musst du mir helfen.


Du kannst aber da:

https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=889&page=report

Kontakt aufnehmen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Barnold

Moin Hartmut,
Studien dazu kann ich keine liefern. Weil ich Chemiker bin und lange im klinischen Labor gearbeitet habe, habe ich ihm einfach die untenstehende Tabelle gezeigt.

Das Original GnRH: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-Gly-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly
Leuprorelin: Pyr-Pro-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Leu*-Arg-*N-ethyl-L-prolinamid*
Goserelin: Pyr-*Glu*-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*Azgly*
Buserelin: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*NH-Et*
Triptorelin: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Trp*-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly

Die Unterschiede zum Original sind fett hervorgehoben. Es ist unschwer zu erkennen, dass Triptorelin den geringsten Unterschied zum Original aufweist. Normalerweise hätte ich mich nach dem Versagen von Leuprorelin für Triptorelin (Pamorelin) entschieden. Ich fand aber einen Versuch mit Buserelin (Profact) interessant, weil Pamorelin normalerweise intramuskulär injiziert wird, Profact dagegen subkutan. Inzwischen bin ich bei Triptorelin (Pamorelin) gelandet und habe die erste Spritze letzten Donnerstag problemlos in den Gluteus maximus rechts erhalten.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## WernerE

Moin Arnold,

interessant zu lesen. Ich habe die Pamorelin-Spritze immer in den Bauch erhalten. Da, wo keine Muskeln sind, sondern leider nur eine Speckschicht. Hat der Uro das falsch gemacht?

Gruß WernerE

----------


## Barnold

Nein, Werner, hat er nicht. Es gibt laut Franz eine adäquate Möglichkeit Triptorelin subkutan zu spritzen. Leider wird die im Beipackzettel von Pamorelin nicht erwähnt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen,

das liegt lt. meinem Urologen daran, dass Pamorelin nur für die Verabreichung in den Muskel "freigeprüft" und zugelassen wurde. Die Prüfung, ob das auch subkutan möglich ist, hat sich der Hersteller gespart.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann steht die subkutane Anwendung in den "kleinen" Dosen auch im Beipackzettel, bei den größeren nicht.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Danke Euch.

WernerE

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Hartmut,

Franz ist wieder an Bord, wie ich eben gesehen habe, nämlich wie gehabt unter Optimist1954.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Optimist1954

> Nein, Werner, hat er nicht. Es gibt laut Franz eine adäquate Möglichkeit Triptorelin subkutan zu spritzen. Leider wird die im Beipackzettel von Pamorelin nicht erwähnt.
> Gruß Arnold


Hallo Arnold u. Werner,
 Pamorelin erhalte ich seit rund 4 Jahren subkutan als 3-Monatsspritze. 
  Testosteron meist bei 0,0X ng/ml, PSA seit über 2 Jahren (abgesehen v. Intermittieren) unter Messbereichsgrenze Labor.
---------------------------------

  Eine Studie zur subkutanen Pamorelingabe
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26161143

_Conclusions_
_This study demonstrates that triptorelin pamoate 11.25 mg administered by the subcutaneous route every 3 months is as efficacious and well tolerated as administration via the intramuscular route in men with locally advanced or metastatic prostate cancer._

Franz

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das Original GnRH: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-Gly-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly
> Leuprorelin: Pyr-Pro-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Leu*-Arg-*N-ethyl-L-prolinamid*
> Goserelin: Pyr-*Glu*-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*Azgly*
> Buserelin: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Ser(tBu)*-Leu-Arg-Pro-*NH-Et*
> Triptorelin: Pyr-His-Trp-Ser-Tyr-*D-Trp*-Leu-Arg-Pro-Gly


Hallo Arnold,

das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.
Liegt wohl an den Nebenwirkungen der Trenantone Spritze.
Ich drucke die Formel mal aus, und zeige die meinem Prof.

Zitat ich:



> momentan läuft es ja ganz gut. Vielleicht sollte ich daran nichts ändern.


Ich denke, wenn das Medikament Trenantone keine Wirkung zeigt,
könnte ich ja immer noch später, wenn die Darolutamid nicht mehr wirken, umsteigen auf eine andere Spritze.
So meine logische Überlegung.

Zu den Nebenwirkungen:
Hitzewallungen
Eingeschränktes Denkvermögen (steht nicht im Beipackzettel)
Brigitte meint, das hätte ich bereits seid 40 Jahren!?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Neu: Häufiger Harndrang, überwiegend nachts (steht im Beipackzettel)
Das versuche ich demnächst mal mit Silodisin oder Betmiga in den Griff zu bekommen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Entschuldige Hartmut, hier eine kurze Erklärung:
Das Original GnRH besteht aus 10 Aminosäuren die in der genannten Reihenfolge miteinander verbunden sind. Dabei ist
Pyr = Pyroglutaminsäure
His = Histidin
Trp = Tryptophan
Ser = Serin
Tyr = Tyrosin
Gly = Glycin
Leu = Leucin
Arg = Arginin
Pro = Prolin
und nochmal Gly =Glycin aber mit einer Aminogruppe (NH2) dran. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass das alles Chemie und nicht so einfach zu verstehen ist. Es geht aber darum Deinem Professor zu zeigen, dass es Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen GnRH-Analoga gibt. Daher kann man von der Unwirksamkeit des einen nicht schließen, dass auch alle anderen unwirksam sind. Das war meine Botschaft an meinen Urologen. Erst hat er mir ja auch nicht geglaubt. Die Ergebnisse haben ihn dann aber überzeugt.
Ich hoffe, Du kannst Deinen Prof Überzeugen.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke lieber Arnold,

nun habe ich es begriffen, und Brigitte verstanden.  :L&auml;cheln: 
(oder umgekehrt)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

> Eingeschränktes Denkvermögen (steht nicht im Beipackzettel)
> Brigitte meint, das hätte ich bereits seid 40 Jahren!?


Gesundes Misstrauen ist schon angebracht, aber manchmal haben die Frauen schon recht  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 

Arnold,
danke für die zusätzliche Erläuterung. Ich hatte es auch nicht kapiert gehabt.
Jetzt ist es ein "schlagendes" Argument.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

wir hatte gestern eine Telefonkonferenz mit Rechtsanwalt, Krankenkasse  und unserer Wenigkeit.
Es war ein Versuch, die Klage gegen die KK, wegen der Kostenübernahme PET abzuwenden.
Mal gucken wie die sich nun entscheiden.
Die Messer sind gewetzt.

Heute Abend habe ich meinen Termin beim Urologen.
Ich frage einmal, ob ich die Spritze Trenantone weglassen kann, weil sie ja irgendwie wirkungslos war /ist, und ich durch die Spritze weiterhin Hitzewallungen habe.

Die Spritze weglassen kann beim Urologen als
individueller Heilversuch gegenüber der Versicherung verbucht werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

Hartmut,
wieso _'wirkungslos'_? Hat doch den PSA Wert stark herabgesetzt?!

Irgendwas weglassen bedarf nicht der Genehmigung der Krankenkasse, und ist auch kein _'individueller Heilversuch'_, sondern einfach Patientenwusch, ggf. trotz ärztlichem Rat und/oder Leitlinienempfehlung. Ob Dir das mal auf die Füsse fällt, wird sich zeigen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Irgendwas weglassen bedarf nicht der Genehmigung der Krankenkasse, und ist auch kein _'individueller Heilversuch'_, sondern einfach Patientenwusch, ggf. trotz ärztlichem Rat und/oder Leitlinienempfehlung. Ob Dir das mal auf die Füsse fällt, wird sich zeigen.


Hallo Andreas,

Der PSA Wert ging im ersten Monat, nach der Spritze (Beginn der ADT - Sprite Trenantone 11.25 mg) von 17.40ng/ml runter auf 3.01ng/ml, erhöhte sich aber in den weiteren Monaten auf 5.18 ng/ml
PK - was nun? - Seite 128 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Am Freitag d. 16.07.21 wurde der Testosteronspiegel mit 0.24 ng/ml gemessen.
Der aktuelle Wert liegt nun bei 0.20 ng/ml

Sollte sich da doch noch etwas getan haben?
Überprüfen kann ich es jetzt nicht mehr, weil ich seit dem 11.09. Darolutamid nehme.
Das Tumorbord der UNI Kiel hatte es vorgeschlagen, weil der PSA noch zu hoch war.

Aktuell ist das PSA innerhalb eines Monats auf (09.10.21 = 0.58 ng/ml) gesunken.

Meine Füsse , inklusive meines Hühnerauges, sind nicht mehr die Besten.
Da sollte nicht noch etwas drauf fallen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich werde also meine Frage an den Prof. etwas anders formulieren.
Mal sehen, was seine Meinung ist.

Danke für den Hinweis.
Hartmut(h) ist ja auch immer der Meinung,  doppelt oder 3fach hält besser.
Ihr hattes lange Zeit Ruhe. Wahrscheinlich fast alles richtig gemacht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

> Überprüfen kann ich es jetzt nicht mehr, weil ich seit dem 11.09. Darolutamid nehme.
> Das Tumorbord der UNI Kiel hatte es vorgeschlagen, weil der PSA noch zu hoch war.
> 
> Aktuell ist das PSA innerhalb eines Monats auf (09.10.21 = 0.58 ng/ml) gesunken.


OK, verstehe, hatte ich in Deinem Verlauf (myprostate) nicht erkennen können, und im Kopf habe ich auch nicht alle Beiträge der Forumsteilnehmer. Egal, sieht doch so ganz gut aus, kann so bleiben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

meine geplante umgewandelte Frage an den Urologen, wegen Spritze weglassen,  hatte sich gleich zu Beginn erledigt.
Der Prof. meinte, weil der PSA bei der vorletzten Messung gestiegen ist, wirke das Trenatone nicht, und wir könnten die Spritze, auch aufgrund der NW (Hitzewallungen) weglassen.

Arnold, ich habe dem Arzt deine Formel vorgelegt. Er sagte nunmehr, dass er die Formel kennt, und dass er weiß, dass eine Spritze selten mal keine Wirkung zeigt.
Es wäre dann vielleicht später noch einmal eine Option.
Vorerst bleiben wir bei der jetzigen Therapie, mit 3-monatiger PSA Kontrolle.
Auf weitere Nachfragen habe ich diplomatisch verzichtet.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Arnold, kannst du, wenn du Zeit hast, noch einmal einen Blick auf meine Laborwerte werfen?
Es geht darum, ob ein Wert erkennbar ist, der Anzeichen über eine beginnende Arthrose enthält.
Evtl. Kalzium, Magnesium oder ein anderer Parameter.
Ich vergesse jedes Mal meinen Arzt daraufhin anzusprechen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Korrektur:Es geht um Osteporose (Knochen) nicht um Arthrose.

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Hartmut,

jetzt machen wir beide ja die Monotherapie mit Darolutamid. Hoffen wir das  Beste!

Ich habe mir erlaubt, Deine Blutwerte anzusehen und muss sagen: Die sind auf jeden Fall besser als meine  :L&auml;cheln: 
Daraus lässt sich keine Osteoporose ableiten. Vitamin D3 fehlt noch bei den Werten.

Ansonsten, lieber Hartmut, könntest Du auch zu einem Orthopäden gehen und da noch mal die Dichte der Lendenwirbel und Hüftknochen bestimmen lassen. Muss man leider selbst bezahlen. Wenn dann Osteopenie oder Osteoporose erkennbar ist, wird da dann, von der KK bezahlt, noch mal eine genauere Blutuntersuchung durchgeführt.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Optimist1954

Knochendichtemessung habe ich bereits 2mal durchführen lassen. Bisher kein Knochenabbau erkennbar.

Da ADT-Patient und weil in meiner Familie Osteoporose öfter vorkommt, hat die Krankenkasse die Kosten übernommen.


Franz

----------


## Barnold

Lieber Hartmut,
alle ggf. Osteoporose betreffenden Parameter in Deiner Liste sind bei Dir o.k. (AP, Ca) Die Tipps von Lutz und Franz solltest Du beherzigen.
Und Deine Vorgehensweise bei Deinem Professor war wirklich sehr diplomatisch, denn Dein Testosteronwert ist knapp nicht im Kastrationsbereich. 
Alles Gute 
Arnold

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hartmut,
bei einer Langzeit-ADT immer Osteoporose-Werte kontrollieren, soweit die ADT (auch) über Testosteronentzug erfolgt. Dies geht nur über die Bestimmung des QCT-Wertes beim Orthopäden, wie Lutz richtig schreibt. Blutwerte geben darüber keine Auskunft.

Ich habe zum Knochenschutz Alendronsäure genommen, ferner Vit D3, Calcium und Bor. Das hat geholfen. Als ich mit Alendronsäure mal pausiert hatte, um meinen Nieren eine Erholung zu gönnen, haben sich die QCT-Werte wieder verschlechtert. Daraus schließe ich, dass vor allem die Alendronsäure, ein Bisphosphonat, geholfen hat.  
Aber dies bitte nicht nehmen, wenn nicht notwendig. Wenn du jetzt nur Darolutamid nimmst, das ja nicht über Testosteronentzug sondern über die Rezeptorblockade wirkt, dürfte eigentlich kein Osteoporoserisiko bestehen, zumindest nicht durch das Medikament verursacht.

Eine Anmerkung: Trenantone weglassen, aber bei Darolutamid nur die halbe Dosis statt der empfohlenen 1200mg täglich halte ich für keine gute Strategie. Da wirst du dich nicht lange an niedrigen PSA-Werten erfreuen können. Wenn du keine Nieren-oder Leberprobleme hast, besteht für die reduzierte Dosis kein Grund. Zumal Darolutamid zwar besser als Bicalutamid, aber weniger wirksam ist als z.B. Apalutamid oder Abiraterone. Dass diese Strategie einer Minimal-ADT sich letzten Endes auszahlt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Trotzdem alles Gute.

Und noch eine Anmerkung: Bitte trage unter myprostate.eu unter den Kenndaten auch immer deine aktuell genutzten Medikamente und die Dosis ein. Es ist echt mühsam aus dem thread hier oder deinen Berichten in myprostate.eu das wesentliche zusammenzutragen. Wie du oben siehst, geht es anderen auch so (Andi z.B.).

----------


## Rastaman

> ...ich habe dem Arzt deine Formel vorgelegt. Er sagte nunmehr, dass er die Formel kennt, und dass er weiß, dass eine Spritze selten mal keine Wirkung zeigt.


Hallo Hartmut,

die Aussage "selten mal keine Wirkung" scheint mir doch sehr mutig. Mein Urologe hat bei Gelegenheit von ca. 20% Nichtwirksamkeit der AHT gesprochen. Die "Gelegenheit" war die Hormonbehandlung bei meinem Bruder (derselbe Urologe), bei dem die AHT komplett versagt hat, bei heftigen Nebenwirkungen. Bildgebung zeigte kräftiges Wachstum der Prostata und des die Prostata überschreitenden Tumors unter AHT. Ich weiß das Medikament nicht, es war ein 3-Monats-Depot mit einleitender Medikation (vermutlich Bicalutamid) gegen den Flare-up.

Die folg. Quelle
https://www.prostata.de/prostatakreb...hormontherapie
sagt es zwar andersherum, kommt damit aber auch auf 10-20% Therapieversager.

"Fortschreitender Prostatakrebs unter Hormontherapie

Der Prostatakrebs spricht in den meisten Fällen (80-90%) zunächst auf die Hormontherapie an, erkennbar an einer Besserung der Beschwerden, einer Verkleinerung des Tumors und dem Abfall des PSA-Wertes und des Testosteron-Blutspiegels..."

Wäre die Krankheit damals weniger dramatisch verlaufen, hätte man vermutlich ein anderes Medikament probieren können. Ich habe diese doch ziemlich signifikante Versagerquote immer als ein weiteres Argument dafür verstanden, besser mit einem 1-Monats-Depot anzufangen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank an Lutz, Franz und Arnold. Die meine Laborwerte ins Visier genommen haben. Vita D3 war vor 2 Jahren noch ok. Das werde ich Montag mal beim Hausarzt messen lassen. Ich glaube, ich hatte dafür 20 Euro gezahlt.
Die Knochendichtemessung schiebe ich erst einmal nach hinten, weil offensichtlich unter Darolutamid keine große Gefahr der Knochen besteht, so wie Hartmut es auch vermutet.
Mit Knochenbrüchen ist im Beipackzettel gemeint, das es zu Schwindel und Stürzen kommen  könnte. So habe ich es beim nachlesen verstanden.

Zitat Hartmuth:



> Eine Anmerkung: Trenantone weglassen, aber bei Darolutamid nur die halbe Dosis statt der empfohlenen 1200mg täglich halte ich für keine gute Strategie.


Hallo Hartmut,
danke für den Hinweis.
Ich bin da noch gar nicht drüber gestolpert. Eigentlich hätte es mir mein Arzt sagen müssen, dass 600 mg nicht ausreichen. Über die Dossierung hatten wir gesprochen. Tägl. 2 X 300 mg wurden festgesetzt und bestätigt.

So, nun greife ich nicht einfach in die Tablettenkiste und erhöhe ohne Zustimmung des Arztes die Dosis. Der nächste Termin ist erst Ende Januar.
Mein Arzt ist nur noch 1 X wöchentlich in der Praxis und auch telefonisch schwer erreichbar.
Meine liebe, arme Brigitte wird es in der Praxis klären müssen. Sie fährt gerne Auto.   :L&auml;cheln: 

Das Rezept der Darolutamid hatte ich vor 5 Wochen nach einen Telefongespräch per Post bekommen.
Erstaunlich das der PSA Wert bei der 600 mg Dossierung von 5.18 auf 0.58 gesunken ist.
Die Spritze wirkte ja nicht mehr.
Ich hatte mal versucht meinen Testosteronwert in my.prostata.eu einzutragen.
Es funktionierte nicht.
Gelungen ist mir aber der Nachtrag der Medikamentenliste. Sie stand vorher in Mein Bericht. Ich hatte es schlicht vergessen, diese zu übertragen.

Mein Bericht:
Prostatakrebs - Erfahrungsberichte (myprostate.eu)
Kenndaten/Medikamente:
Prostatakrebs - Erfahrungsberichte (myprostate.eu)

Hier die Testosteronwerte in g/ml der letzten 3 Monate in Reihenfolge: 0.24, 0.20, 0.22
Der Wert ist etwas gestiegen. Die Messungen waren immer zur gleichen Zeit 08.15 h

Hallo Rastaman,
ich hatte dem Urologen nicht widersprochen. Ich kannte die Zahl 20 % bereits aus der Diskussion hier im Forum, und später hatte ich die Angaben auch im Basiswissen gefunden.

Deine weiteren Links dazu sind gut verständlich.
Ich wollte ja auch anfangs, aufgrund deiner Empfehlung, nur ein 1-Monats-Depot. Leider haben es die Praxis und auch der Urologe abgelehnt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> Die Spritze wirkte ja nicht mehr.


das würde ich nicht so sehen, eine Wirkung wird sie haben nur nicht ausreichend.
genau so bei mir ,ich hatte den Termin auch mal 6 Wochen überschritten und die Spritze dann doch wieder eingesetzt.
der Uro meinte mit der Spritze werden doch noch einige Rezeptoren besetzt. er war dann auch zufrieden.
mal schauen wie lange das alles noch wirkt.
im Moment das PSA bei 0,08 ng/ml.
ich kontrolliere das alle 3 Monate, es geht immer noch nach unten.
was soll ich sonst noch machen ?
da bei Dir die PSA Werte nach absetzen der Spritze explodiert sind ,solltest Du nicht mit Medikamenten Reduzierung spielen.

schönes Wochenende
lg
Adam

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Adam,
bei Hartmut war PSA nach Absetzen von Bicalutamid explodiert, nicht nach Absetzen der Spritze.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Lutz,
das stimmt,
aber das absetzen der Spritze wird in in Erwägung gezogen.
lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

in dieser Studie hat man 600 mg Darolutamid eingesetzt, mit gutem Erfolg. Anschließend hat man in der Zulassungsstudie 1200 mg eingesetzt. Ich vermute, um sich auf die sichere Seite zu legen und bei der teuren Studie kein Risiko einzugehen. Also, wie du selbst festgestellt hast, wirkt 600 mg Darolutamid gut, ob 1200 mg noch besser wirken, kann ich nicht sagen.
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1815671

Georg

----------


## hartmuth

> Hartmut,
> 
> in dieser Studie hat man 600 mg Darolutamid eingesetzt, mit gutem Erfolg. Anschließend hat man in der Zulassungsstudie 1200 mg eingesetzt. Ich vermute, um sich auf die sichere Seite zu legen und bei der teuren Studie kein Risiko einzugehen. Also, wie du selbst festgestellt hast, wirkt 600 mg Darolutamid gut, ob 1200 mg noch besser wirken, kann ich nicht sagen.
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1815671
> 
> Georg


Georg,
was du da sagst, ist meines Wissens nicht richtig. Ich kenne keine Darolutamid-Studie, in der nur 600mg täglich eingesetzt wurden, im Gegenteil, bis zu 1800 mg.
Du beziehst dich auf die ARAMIS-Studie, in der jedoch entgegen deiner Feststellung nicht 600mg, sondern 1200mg eingesetzt wurden. 



> At trial initiation, patients were randomly assigned in a 2:1 ratio in a double-blind manner to receive either darolutamide (600 mg given as two 300-mg tablets) twice daily with food (a daily dose of 1200 mg) or matched placebo.


Schau mal nochmal nach, ob du eine Studie mit 600mg findest. Dann kann man ja vergleichen. Nach den pharmakokinetischen Angaben des Herstellers kann man keine gleiche Wirksamkeit annehmen.

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

offenbar habe ich hier ein anderes Medikament im Kopf gehabt, in der von mir zitierten Studie wurden 2x600 mg Darolutamid täglich verwendet.

Grundsätzlich ist aber schon so, dass in der ersten Phase I Studie ermittelt wird, was die maximale, vom Patienten noch "tolerierbare" Dosis ist. Mit dieser werden dann die weiteren Studien, auch die Zulassungsstudie, durchgeführt. Es wird vom Herstellter nie geprüft, ob auch eine niedrigere Dosis eine vergleichbare Wirkung hätte und ob dies weniger Nebenwirkungen verursacht. Die Kosten für eine solche Studie wird kein Hersteller investieren. Es gibt nur vereinzelt Studien von Kliniken, in denen das untersucht wird. So hat man festgestellt, dass Abirateron mit niedrigerer Dosis eingenommen werden kann, wenn man dies nicht auf nüchternen Magen einnimmt, so wie vom Hersteller vorgegeben.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,
hallo Hartmut,

ja Georg, soweit mein english ausreichend ist, lese ich 600 mg Tagesdosis.
Es handelt sich hier wohl tatsächlich um die 1. Studie aus 2014
Insoweit fühle ich mich etwas entspannter.
Ich lasse den PSA nach 6 Wochen einmal messen. Setze mich danach ggf. mit meinem Arzt telef. in Verbindung.




> METHODS
> We conducted a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled, phase 3 trial involving men with nonmetastatic, castration-resistant prostate cancer and a prostate-specific antigen doubling time of 10 months or less. Patients were randomly assigned in a 2:1 ratio to receive darolutamide (600 mg [two 300-mg tablets] twice daily) or placebo while continuing androgen-deprivation therapy. The primary end point was metastasis-free survival, with the presence of metastasis determined by independent central review of radiographic imaging every 16 weeks.


*Quelle: Darolutamide in Nonmetastatic, Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer | NEJM*


Zitat Adam:



> . . . . da bei Dir die PSA Werte nach absetzen der Spritze explodiert sind ,solltest Du nicht mit Medikamenten Reduzierung spielen.


Hallo lieber Adam, ich hatte gestern noch meine Eintragungen auf my.prostata korrigiert, damit nicht alles durcheinander gebracht wird.
Ich stand kurz vorm Infarkt.  :L&auml;cheln:  Das kostet ein Wein mehr.
Danke lieber Lutz, für deine Aufmerksamkeit!

Anmerkung:
Es ist eine verrückte Welt.
Auf der einen Seite der Erde verhungern (nicht nur) Kinder,
und wir bekommen teure Medikamente, damit wir unser Leben als alter Mensch fortsetzen können.
Wir streiten um den Gemeinschaftsgeldtopf der KV, damit eine vernünftige Diagnose bezahlt wird.
Irgendwo fühlt sich das nicht wirklich richtig an.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Nein, Hartmut, da steht "twice daily", also die 600mg zweimal täglich. Aus meiner Sicht nix mit Entspannung.

Georg, so wie du es zuletzt schreibst, ist es richtig. Dass du eine Darolutamid-Studie mit 600mg findest, habe ich ernsthaft nicht erwartet.
Mich treibt schon um, wenn bei onkologischen Medikamenten nicht einmal die empfohlene Dosis verschrieben wird. Da würde ich darauf bestehen. So akzeptiert man, mit niedriger Dosis evtl. weitaus weniger Krebszellen abzutöten oder in den Arrest zu treiben als möglich wäre. Die Chance einer vollen Wirksamkeitsnutzung eines sehr guten Medikaments wäre vertan. Da kann man sich nicht wie du, Georg, zu argumentieren scheinst, auf die Hoffnung stützen, dass die halbe Dosis vielleicht auch reicht, nur weil das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen wurde. Die guten PFS-Daten und Daten zur metafreien Zeit wurden mit 1200 mg, nicht mit 600mg bewiesen! 
Man darf Dosisreduktion nicht mit Intermittierung verwechseln oder gleichsetzen. Das ist etwas völlig Unterschiedliches.




> Anmerkung:
> Es ist eine verrückte Welt.
> Auf der einen Seite der Erde verhungern (nicht nur) Kinder,
> und wir bekommen teure Medikamente, damit wir unser Leben als alter Mensch fortsetzen können.
> Wir streiten um den Gemeinschaftsgeldtopf der KV, damit eine vernünftige Diagnose bezahlt wird.
> Irgendwo fühlt sich das nicht wirklich richtig an.


Solche Gedanken, Hartmut, treiben mich auch um. Wir haben Mittel zur Lebenszeitverlängerung, andere nicht. Und wir machen uns nicht einmal Gedanken, ob wir vielleicht mit dazu beitragen, dass andere diese Möglichkeit nicht haben.

----------


## ursus47

Also diese Gewissensbisse finde ich total Quatsch. Wir machen doch nicht die Preise der Medikamente. Dies Gedanken sollten sich die Konzerne machen die Milliarden einstreichen und ungebremst weiter zocken

----------


## lutzi007

Die hohen Preise für neue Medikamente sind notwendig, damit die Forschungs- und Entwicklungskosten gedeckt werden können und Forschung und Entwicklung weiter betrieben werden kann.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Die Lu177 Therapie wurde an der Uniklinik und dem Krebsforschungszentrum Heidelberg zusammen mit einem Industriepartner entwickelt. Dieser hat dann die Entwicklung für viel Geld an die Firma Endocyte verkauft. Die haben mit einer Studie begonnen, um die Lu177 Therapie in den USA und weltweit zuzulassen. Diese Firma wurde, während die Studie lief, für über 2 Milliarden Dollar von Novartis gekauft. Dieser Kaufpreis und die Kosten für die Fortführung der Studie werden den Preis für die Lu177 Therapie bestimmen, nicht Forschungs- und Entwicklungskosten von Novartis. Das Krebsforschungszentrum Heidelberg bekommt Forschungsgelder vom deutschen Staat und hat damit die Entwicklung finanziert.

----------


## Optimist1954

> Nein, Hartmut, da steht "twice daily", also die 600mg zweimal täglich. ...


  Vorsicht !
  es kann in bestimmten Fällen ärztlich verordnete Dosisabsenkungen geben:

  NUBEQUA: ANHANG I  
  ZUSAMMENFASSUNG DER MERKMALE DES ARZNEIMITTELS
https://ec.europa.eu/health/document..._147390_de.pdf

S.28
_Ihr Arzt kann die Dosis auf eine Tablette zweimal täglich senken, wenn Sie Probleme mit der Leber 
__oder den Nieren haben_.


  Franz

----------


## hartmuth

Franz, bitte nichts verwässern in der Diskussion. Ich hatte weiter vorne Hartmut schon darauf hinwiesen, was du schreibst:



> Wenn du keine Nieren-oder Leberprobleme hast, besteht für die reduzierte Dosis kein Grund.


Von solchen Problemen bei ihm ist mir nichts bekannt. 
Ich finde es erschreckend, wenn ein Arzt in Fragen einer Krebstherapie nicht einmal die empfohlene Dosis verschreibt oder den Patienten zumindest darauf hinweist und sein Tun begründet. Unterhalb der Dosisempfehlung ist dies keine Spielwiese, über dieser Schwelle darf man wegen mir experimentieren. 
@Georg, du zeigst sonst sympathischen Pragmatismus und klare Kante. Du hattest dich mit den 600mg geirrt gehabt. Warum sagst du nicht es müssen bei Hartmut 1200 mg sein und weichst hier aus?

Bitte mein statement nicht persönlich oder aggressiv verstehen. Ich wundere mich nur, warum man hier in einem Prostatakrebs-Forum die Anwendung einer empfohlenen und erprobten Dosis verteidigen muss als ginge es um Kopfschmerzen und Aspirin100.

----------


## Georg_

> Da kann man sich nicht wie du, Georg, zu argumentieren scheinst, auf die  Hoffnung stützen, dass die halbe Dosis vielleicht auch reicht, nur weil  das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen wurde.


Wenn dir das auch so erscheint, es ist aber nicht so. Ich habe geschrieben, dass in der Studie 1200 mg verwendet wurden und nicht 600 mg wie ich annahm. Damit ist doch klar, dass man nicht 600 mg empfehlen kann und das hatte ich auch schon von Anfang an nicht getan. Nur wenn der PSA Wert mit 600 mg deutlich fällt hat man etwas Zeit, den Arzt zu kontaktieren, wieso er 600 mg vorgegeben hat. Manche Patienten sind ja schon in heller Aufregung wenn der Arzt die Leuprorelin-Spritze drei Tage verspätet setzt.

----------


## ursus47

> Die hohen Preise für neue Medikamente sind notwendig, damit die Forschungs- und Entwicklungskosten gedeckt werden können und Forschung und Entwicklung weiter betrieben werden kann.
> Gruß
> Lutz


Ach lutz ich bitte dich

----------


## lutzi007

> Ach lutz ich bitte dich


Sorry, habe ich vergessen:
... und Übernahmekosten und ähnliche Kosten. Außerdem muss auch ein Gewinn erwirtschaftet werden können, sonst gibt es ja keinen Anreiz, überhaupt irgendwas zu Unternehmen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## hartmuth

Okay, Georg. Du weißt, dein Wort hier im Forum hat Gewicht. Dann hoffe ich, dass der Kieler Hartmut dich nicht missversteht und aus der Diskussion die richtigen Schlüsse zieht.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

> Okay, Georg. Du weißt, dein Wort hier im Forum hat Gewicht. Dann hoffe ich, dass der Kieler Hartmut dich nicht missversteht und aus der Diskussion die richtigen Schlüsse zieht.


Moin,

der Kieler Hartmut hat auch Georg richtig verstanden, und nach einen zusätzlichen Gespräch mit einem Freund die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen.
Seit gestern nehme ich 1200 mg Darolutamit.

Über das Rezept mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr, da es sich nur um ein Missverständnis zwischen meinem Arzt und mir handeln kann.

Das wird teuer für die KV.
Nun bekomme ich das günstige PSMA/PET-CT bestimmt noch als Sahnehäuptchen obendrauf geschenkt.

Vielen Dank für die interessante Diskussion!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

> Moin,
> der Kieler Hartmut hat auch Georg richtig verstanden, und nach einen zusätzlichen Gespräch mit einem Freund die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen.
> Seit gestern nehme ich 1200 mg Darolutamit.


Das ist nun mal ne klare Ansage. Wärst du mein Nachbar, würde ich jetzt an deinem Küchentisch sitzen und hätte 2 Fläschchen Bier mitgebracht. Die Schnäpschen dazu hättest du spendiert!?  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wünsche dir PSA weit und lange unten.

PS: Muss mir noch überlegen, wie ich dich im Unterschied zu mir zukünftig nenne. Kieler Hartmut klingt auch irgendwie doof, wenn ich das nun so lese. Vielleicht WW-Hartmut?  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

> Moin,
> 
> der Kieler Hartmut hat auch Georg richtig verstanden, und nach einen zusätzlichen Gespräch mit einem Freund die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen.
> Seit gestern nehme ich 1200 mg Darolutamit.
> 
> Über das Rezept mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr, da es sich nur um ein Missverständnis zwischen meinem Arzt und mir handeln kann.
> 
> Das wird teuer für die KV.
> Nun bekomme ich das günstige PSMA/PET-CT bestimmt noch als Sahnehäuptchen obendrauf geschenkt.
> ...


Hallo Harmut,

so schlimm teuer ist das nicht. Es sind nur ca.  3800 pro Monat  :L&auml;cheln: 
Das zahlt die KK, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Beim PSMA PET/CT stellen die sich aber trotzdem geizig an und wollen erst mal nicht bezahlen.

Ich habe einen Bekannten, der nimmt wegen seiner Leukämie Medikamente, die noch viel teurer sind.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

An beide Hartmuts,



> PS: Muss mir noch überlegen, wie ich dich im Unterschied zu mir zukünftig nenne. Kieler Hartmut klingt auch irgendwie doof, wenn ich das nun so lese. Vielleicht WW-Hartmut?


da schlage ich, wegen seines Icons und Bootsbesitz, doch Piraten-Hartmut vor, und Eurer Runde würde ich mich gerne anschließen, mit einer Flasche Rotwein.
Alles Gute.
Arnold

----------


## flüstermann

Naja da kann ich auch was zu sagen:

- als Dialysepatient koste ich der KK im Monat auch lockere 3.800,-€, wobei bei mir noch einiges draufkommt weil 4,5 Std anstatt 4 Std. (somit ein Extra),, dazu alle Woche die Epo-Spritze für 1.500,-€, Taxitransport mit Rollstuhl (also Großraumtaxi, ca. 1.100,-€ per Monat) und dann noch die Medi, wobei mein Copd Mittel mit 180,-€ pro Monat da das Teuerste ist (Zuzahlung voriges Jahr 996,-€ für mich als Kassenpatienten in der freiwillig Gesetzlichen), da läppert sich auch einiges.
- Für meinen elektr. angetriebenen Rollstuhl habe ich fast ein 3/4 Jahr nun gekämpft (durch beidseits fehlende Bizeps bin ich nicht in de Lage mich selbst im Rolli zu bewegen, außerdem auch noch zu geschwächt nach über 36,5 Kilo Gewichtsverlust), da dieser zerlegbar ist, mit nur ein paar Handgriffen und somit auch von meiner Frau leicht im Auto verladen werden kann (wenns interessiert: 5.573,45€ das Teil, ist von Alber ein e35)
- Meine PSMA-PET/CT bekam ich ja leicht bezahlt (habe ich hier schon mal geschrieben), waren allein in 2019 2 Stück, und eins in 2016.

lg
Flüstermann alias Harald 
(der momentan mal wieder hohe PSA-Werte hat, Klärung steht an)

----------


## lutzi007

Harald,
wow! Da kann ich nur noch staunen.
Beste Grüße
Lutz

----------


## nomade

Wir alle kosten das Gesundheitssystem im höheren Alter am meisten (abgesehen vielleicht vom einen oder anderen übermütigen Motorradfahrer oder Impfgegner). 
Wir können nur froh sein, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt, uns mit 65 zu entsorgen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

Arnold, Boots Hartmut hört sich zu hochnäsig an.
Besser wäre Gruß aus dem Norden zuzufügen, und Hartmut schreibt Kartoffelkiste dazu. :L&auml;cheln: 
Hört sich auch besser an als Hartmut schlau 

Ja Hartmut, wir wohnen leider zu weit auseinander, sonst hätte ich Euch im Sommer auf der Terrasse zu Speis und Trank eingeladen, um mich einmal zu bedanken.

Über die hohen Kosten habe ich mich wieder abgeregt.
Die Welt ist aber trotzdem ungerecht.

Flüstermann /Harald, schön, dass du dich mal wieder bei mir gemeldet hast.
Mein verstorbener Freund hatte immer gesagt, es gibt schlimmeres. (ohne Smilie)

Uli und Lutz, Ihr habt beide recht.
Danke auch an Adam, Andreas, Franz, Urs, Rastaman und Georg,
die sich an der Diskussion beteiligt haben!

(Heimer, mein Briefkasten ist geleert!)

*Gruss aus dem Norden*
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

PSA liegt bei 0.076 mg/ml und geht in die richtige Richtung.
Testosteron liegt bei 0.29 ng/ml. Der ist noch recht niedrig, daher immer noch Hitzewallungen, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so stark.

Ansonsten kaum noch Nebenwirkungen. Die Müdigkeit verlagert sich mehr auf Nachts.
3 X in der Nacht Schwitzattacken und aufs WC.
Im Beipackzettel von Darolutamid steht, häufiger Hahndrang.

Ab und an renne ich mal irgendwo gegen. Die Arme haben dann kleine Schürfwunden.
Das soll auch von den Tabletten kommen. Besser als Knochenbrüche.
Sprühpflaster steht immer in der Nähe.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Na ja, man will ja nicht meckern.
Nun muss nur noch Corona verschwinden, und der Urlaub wäre wieder machbar.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Hartmut,

Hey, ich muss auch 3mal die Nacht raus, manchmal noch öfter. Und vor ein paar Wochen bin ich dann im Halbschlaf im Dunkeln bei einer Rückkehr vom Klo über den Crosstrainer im Schlafzimmer gestürzt. Ein Knie tut mir jetzt noch weh. Aber ich hatte mir zum Glück nichts gebrochen. Meine Frau hat nun ein kleines Nachtlicht mit Bewegungsmelder für mich installiert. Aber ab und zu habe ich jetzt Gleichgewichtsprobleme. Ich muss einfach noch mehr aufpassen.

Aber ich will auch nicht meckern.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Trotz Inkontinenz brauch ich Abends nicht einmal aus dem Bett. Auch brauche ich, wenn ich liege, nicht einmal eine Einlage. Ist schon komisch. Am Tage brauche ich mindestens 2 Stück.

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Michi, das ist nicht komisch. Tagsüber bei Bewegungen wie Laufen, Heben, Tragen u.s.w. entsteht Druck im Beckenbereich. Ist übrigens bei mir genau so - nachts kein Urinverlust und tagsüber nur bei körperlichen Anstrengungen, die über den Gang zum Kühlschrank hinausgehen.

Wolfgang

----------


## Michi1

Nicht ganz. Diese 2 Einlagen brauche ich momentan schon, wenn ich das Haus nicht verlasse. Es wird immer schlimmer. Wenn es im Garten wieder losgeht lasse ich mich überraschen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Mal `ne andere Frage in die Runde.
Kann es sein, dass diese Hitzewallungen auch psychisch eine Rolle spielen können?

Klar ist, dass wegen des Hormonentzugs Hitzewallungen verursacht werden.
Nun habe ich aber beobachtet, dass, wenn ich mich aufrege, oder wenn ich ein bissel arbeite, diese Attacken verstärkt auftreten.
Da muss es doch irgendwie einen Zusammenhang geben.

Am Tag war gestern alles gut. In der Nacht hatte ich 3 Attacken, und konnte kaum schlafen.
Einen Grund konnte ich nicht feststellen. 
Das gestrige Gespräch mit meinem Urologen (19.00h) verlief positiv.
Er hatte nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein US gemacht, ob sich die Blase vollständig entleert. 
Alles sehr gut, sagt er.

Ach ja, ganz nebenbei für meinen Kartoffelkisten Hartmuth:
Hartmut, mein Urologe hat es gar nicht bemerkt, dass ich die Dosis erhöht habe.
Ich bekomme nun das Rezept 1 X im Monat zugeschickt. Alles gut!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Er darf wohl nur ein Rezept pro Monat (nicht quartal) ausstellen, obwohl er Prof. ist, und sich ein berühmter Uro- Onkologe in der Praxis befindet.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Hartmut,

das mit den Schwitzanfällen habe ich so auch beobachtet: Wenn ich mich gestresst fühle, kommen sie eher. Sie sind also zum Teil auch so eine Anzeige für Stress.

Von der Uniklinik bekomme ich das Rezept für Nubeqa immer für 3 Monate, also 3 Packungen. Das scheint da kein Problem zu sein. Die TK hat sich auch noch nicht beschwert. Oder die schicken mir dann nach einen Jahr eine Rechnung: 12 x 3800 EURO = 45600 EURO bitte sofort bezahlen, weil nicht korrekt!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht hat sich das beim mir auch ausgewirkt. Bei mir gibs keinen Stress, also auch keine Hitzewallungen beim Hormonentzug. Hab auch keine Ahnung was einen Rentner stressen soll.

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Lutz,

Hitzewallungen habe ich auch jetzt nach fast einem Jahr nach Beendigung der ADT immer noch gelegentlich, aber schwächer als früher und nur nachts, ganz ohne Stress. Allerdings ist der Testosteronspiegel immer noch relativ niedrig.

Wolfgang

----------


## lutzi007

Michi, da könnte was dran sein. Ab Oktober bin ich auch Rentner, Hurra!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Dann muss ich das nur noch hinkriegen, dass ich mich nicht stressen lasse. Ich arbeite dran.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Wolfgang,
nachts können die Träume auch den Stress machen, wäre da meine Theorie.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

lutz, ich bin schon mehr wie 15 Jahre zu Hause.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen!

Michi, mit sich ärgern habe ich eigentlich keinen Stress gemeint.
Ich bin auch seit einer Ewigkeit stressfrei.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lutz, danke für deine Rückmeldung!
Dann haben die Hitzewallungen auch etwas mit der Psyche zu tun.

Wolfgang, mein Testo geht auch nur langsam nach oben. Dann kann ich nur abwarten.
Hier meine Werte:
Prostatakrebs - Erfahrungsberichte (myprostate.eu)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat Lutzifer007:*



> Moin Hartmut,
> Hey, ich muss auch 3mal die Nacht raus, manchmal noch öfter.


Moin Lutz,

ich habe festgestellt, dass die Ramipril 5mg/25mg für den nächtlichen vermehrten Toilettengang verantwortlich sind.
Wenn ich diese mal kurzzeitig absetze, muss ich nur 1  2 X zum WC.
Mit Blutdrucktabletten bis zu 4 X

Klar, sollten wir nun nicht auf die Einnahme der Tabletten verzichten.
Ich wollte es auch nur mal geschrieben haben, weil wir ja oft einen Grund für etwas suchen.

Ich selbst könnte die Dinger immer mal aussetzen, weil der Blutdruck auch ohne Tablette bei mir nicht über 156 steigt (Systolischer Wert, mmHg). 
Der zweite Wert und der Puls sind immer im Normalbereich.

Fakt ist, dass Darolutamid und Ramipril beide einen erhöhten Harndrang auslösen.
So steht es im Waschzettel.

Vielleicht hilft dir mein Posting?

Meine Hitzewallungen sind etwas erträglicher geworden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hier spricht Lutzifer007:

Moin Hartmut,

Du hast Recht, es muss das Darolutamid sein. Das ist auch das einzige Medikament, was ich nehme (außer meinem Asthmamittel).
Die Hitzewallungen sind bei mir auch stark zurückgegangen. Dafür bekomme ich seit einigen Wochen einen Hautausschlag, so wie Neurodermitis. So an den Handgelenken, Kniekehle und im Intimbereich. Hatte ich aber auch oft als Kind. Im Sommer ist es dann immer fast weggegangen. Darauf hoffe ich jetzt auch.
Ich brauche einfach viel Sonne  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Lutz,

dieser Hautausschlag tritt bei Apalutamid häufig auf. Es kann also in deinem Fall von Darolutamid kommen, die Medikamente gehören ja in eine Gruppe. Allerdings soll Darolutamid sehr wenig Nebenwirkungen haben.

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Hartmut,




> ich habe festgestellt, dass die Ramipril 5mg/25mg für den nächtlichen vermehrten Toilettengang verantwortlich sind.
> Wenn ich diese mal kurzzeitig absetze, muss ich nur 1  2 X zum WC.
> Mit Blutdrucktabletten bis zu 4 X


Die eigentlich harntreibende Substanz in deiner Kombinationstablette Ramipril/*HCT* 5/*25* ist das Diuretikum *Hydrochlorothiazid*. Das ist mit 25 mg wirksam und "schwemmt" den Körper aus. 
Die erstgenannte Substanz Ramipril ist ein sog. ACE-Hemmer. Er wirkt auch über das Nierensystem.
Eine häufig angewandte Kombination und sehr hilfreich für die Entlastung des Herzens. Damit sinkt natürlich der Blutdruck und das gesamte Gefäßsystem ist nicht permanent unter Druck.

Die Blutdruckmessung ("Gelegenheitsmessung") ist sehr fehlerhaft. Ich würde meinen DOC fragen, du etwas ändern kannst, z.B. das Diuretikum HCT vormittags nehmen. Dann hast du nachts weniger Probleme.

Ich weiß, das ist  in Anbetracht deiner Grundkrankheit weniger interessant. Fragen solltest du trotzdem.

Winfried

----------


## Trekker

> Ich wollte es auch nur mal geschrieben haben, weil wir ja oft einen Grund für etwas suchen.


Gut, dass Du es geschrieben hast. Ich frage mich schon über einem Jahr, warum ich öfters raus muss.

Seit meinem Herzanfall vor mehr als einem Jahr nehme ich morgens und abends je eine Ramipril 2,5 mg und morgens zusätzlich eine Metoprolol 47,5 mg.

----------


## lutzi007

Nur mal so am Rande: Meine Frau muss auch Ramipril zu sich nehmen. Allerdings wirkt es bei ihr des Nachts nicht harntreibend. Vielleicht wirkt es bei Frauen da anders. Ist aber auch besser so, sonst gäbe es noch einen Stau vor dem Klo.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Winfried,

vielen Dank für deine Infos!

Meine Grundkrankheit bereitet mir derzeit keine Probleme, daher werde ich die Einnahme der Ramipril Kombinationstablette einmal auf morgens verlegen.
Eine Zustimmung meines Internisten wird wohl nicht benötigt.

Den Blutdruck messe ich fast jeden Morgen um 10.00h.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass alle Messgeräte (Oberarm) sehr fehlerhaft sind.
Selbst der Testsieger aus 2021(Stiftung Warentest) schneidet in den Bewertungen von Amazon schlecht ab.
Ich habe das "beste Gerät" noch nicht finden können.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Hartmut,




> daher werde ich die Einnahme der Ramipril Kombinationstablette einmal auf morgens verlegen.
> Eine Zustimmung meines Internisten wird wohl nicht benötigt.


Von der Zustimmung deines Internisten kannst du ausgehen, es ist selbstredend, dass ein Diureticum möglichst am Morgen eingenommen wird. 

Das Problem der Messgeräte ist bekannt. Ich hatte es in meiner Praxis leicht, weil ich selbst bei jedem Patientenkontakt den Blutdruck mit meinem Oberarmmanschettengerät und meinem Stethoskop gemessen habe. Ich hatte damit auch 
1. die Pulsqualität im Ohr
2. den Patienten direkt im Kontakt
3. Eigenbewegung beim Aufstehen aus dem Sessel, um den Schreibtisch rumgehen, den Patienten während der  Sprechpause beim Messen sich selbst sammeln lassen...

Viele Messgeräte auf dem Markt sind wohl sämtlich gut, für den Eigenbedarf ausreichend. Bei auffälligen Ergebnissen innerhalb einer Messphase dreimal hintereinander messen. Bei Elektronikgeräten die korrekte Höhe in Herzebene bedenken. Auch rechts und links ausprobieren.

Immer auch an das Wohlbefinden denken. Eine gute fachmännische Blutdruckeinstellung berücksichtigt auch den vegetativen Typen des Patienten: Sympathicustyp oder Vagustyp (sprich Rennpferd oder Ackergaul - so mein erster Klinikchef).

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit Omron RS 7 Intelli IT (Handgelenkmessung) mit dem Vorteil der direkten Übertragung auf mein Phone und Watch.

Und mein DOC freut sich über meine gewissenhafte Beobachtung (was er sich über meine neurotische Vorgehensweise denkt, ist ein innerfamiliäres Problem...)

@Trekker und Lutz
Gerade Ramipril (und andere ACE-Hemmer wie auch die Sartane, z.B. Lorstan) haben keine primäre harntreibende Wirkung! Rampril in Kombination mit HCT natürlich schon.

@Trekker
Was auch immer gemeint ist mit Herzanfall. Die Herzleistung nimmt im Laufe des Lebens ab. Damit wird tagsüber immer mehr an Flüssigkeit in das "Körpergewebe ausgepresst". Nachts im Liegen kann diese Flüssigkeit wieder in das Kreislaufsystem und Blutbahn zurückfließen. Somit werden die Nieren gefordert und geben den Harn in das ableitende System, per Urin geht's dann ab. Nebeneffekt: dicke Knöchel am Abend sind morgens schlanker.  

N.B. Hartmut, seit Beginn verfolge ich deine Posts. Alles Gute!

Winfried

----------


## MartinWK

Bei Messung mit einem Gerät am Handgelenk kann ich meinen Blutdruck je nach Handgelenkhöhe im Verhältnis zum Herzen "einstellen". Bei genau gleicher Höhe und keiner verkrampften Haltung messe ich den "richtigen" Druck mit beiden Geräten hier.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Winfried,
Danke für die guten Erklärungen. Jetzt verstehe ich Einiges besser.
Gruß
Lutz ( das hypernervöse Rennpferd)

----------


## Trekker

Ich antworte mal lieber in meinem eigenen Thread.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Winfried:_ 



			
				N.B. Hartmut, seit Beginn verfolge ich deine Posts. Alles Gute!
			
		

_
Guten Morgen zusammen!

Lieber Winfried, hoffentlich hast du meine schlechten Postings überlesen.
Danke für die Wünsche!

Genau dieses Gerät Omron RS 7 Intelli IT Handgelenkmessung (Testsieger aus 2021 Stiftung Warentest) hatte ich gemeint.
Ich habe es gestern einmal über Amazon bestellt. Es kommt heute.
Die richtige Handhabung scheint wichtig zu sein, so wie auch Martin schreibt.

Henry, hättest hier ruhig weiter schreiben können.
Ich nehme Ramipril 5mg/*25mg* 
Diese /25 mg stehen für Hydrochlorothiazid
Bevor Winfried es erklärt hat, habe ich mir über dieses Hydrochlorothiazid gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
Schau dir deine Tablettenschachtel noch mal an.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Hartmut,
dein Postfach ist voll. Deshalb eine Kopie mit Werbeinhalt.





> Genau dieses Gerät Omron RS 7 Intelli IT Handgelenkmessung (Testsieger aus 2021 Stiftung Warentest) hatte ich gemeint.
> Ich habe es gestern einmal über Amazon bestellt. Es kommt heute.
> Die richtige Handhabung scheint wichtig zu sein, so wie auch Martin schreibt.



Cave: Software laden - nur die abgespeckte Version OMRON connect - nicht die US/CAN/EMEA Version!

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Vergnügen damit.

Winfried

----------


## Hartmut S

Mein Postkasten ist wieder leer.
Am Wochenende kommen sowieso nur Rechnungen . . . :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Winfried,
wir sind mit dem OMRON nicht zufrieden. Es hat ein sehr schlechtes Display, und die Verbindungen zum Tablet oder Smartphone mit der abgespeckte Version OMRON Connect sind instabil.
Links werden 185 mmHg gemessen, rechts 126. So ein großer Unterschied kann eigentlich nicht sein. Ich versuche es einmal mit dem günstigen Beurer BC 21.

Der Einnahmewechsel der Blutdruck-Tabletten von abends auf morgens klappt gut.
Mit 2 Toilettengängen in der Nacht kann man schon zufrieden sein.
Vielen Dank noch einmal für die sehr hilfreichen Infos!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Optimist1954

Hartmut,

Unterschiede bei der Blutdruck-Messung an den beiden Armen könnten auf der Seite mit dem niedrigeren Wert auf eine Schädigung der Arterien hinweisen.   Wenn sich das Ergebnis nach mehreren Messungen bestätigt, dann lass Deinen Hausarzt nachmessen.

Franz

----------


## Trekker

> Ich nehme Ramipril 5mg/*25mg* 
> Diese /25 mg stehen für Hydrochlorothiazid


Bei mir steht nur Ramipril 2,5 mg auf der Schachtel.



> Bevor Winfried es erklärt hat, habe ich mir über dieses Hydrochlorothiazid gar keine Gedanken gemacht.


So geht es mir auch.
Gruß 
Henry

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Franz,

nachdem ich gestern in google.de nach Unterschieden bei der Blutdruck-Messung an den Armen gesucht hatte, wurde mir mulmig.
Ich hatte ja mal einen Verdacht auf Schlaganfall (Tia), der später aber nicht eindeutig bestätigt wurde.
Das war ein Grund, sofort zu meinen Internisten zu fahren.

Die Blutdruckmessungen waren mit einer Abweichung von 10mm/Hg als normal anzusehen.
Das US ergab keine Auffälligkeiten. Die Halsschlagadern waren frei, und die Herztöne rein.

Das Omron RS 7 Intelli IT wird vom Hersteller direkt ausgetauscht. Es soll sich um einen seltenen Defekt handeln.
Das Beurer BC 21 scheint gut zu sein. Wir werden dann beide Geräte behalten.
Brigitte hat sich bereits in das BC21 verliebt, da die Messwerte etwas geringer ausfallen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Franz, vielen Dank für deine Informationen!
Nach der Abklärung fühle ich mich wieder wohler.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nachdem mein PSA wieder gestiegen ist, habe ich mich für Pamorelin LA 11.25 mg (Wirkstoff Triptorelin) entschieden.
Ausschlaggebend für mich war diese Studie, und diesen Beiträgen im Forum.
Zusätzlich soll ich Darolutamid weiterhin nehmen.

Studie Testosteronabfall von Goserelin, Leuprorelin, Triptorelin (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Weil diese Spritze nicht immer in den Apotheken vorrätig ist, darf ich nicht vergessen, bei der PSA Messung, die ich 2 Wochen zuvor machen lasse, mir ein Rezept mit geben zu lassen. Ich bekomme es dann von meiner Apotheke vor Ort alle 3 Monate geliefert.

In diesen Zusammenhang möchte ich noch einmal das interessante Posting von Georg beifügen.
Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie und Maßnahmen zu ihrer Linderung (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

kleine Update:

heute früh wurde mir die Spritze gesetzt.
Die mussten erst einmal die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich war etwas verwundert, weil sie in den Oberarm gesetzt wurde.
Prof. Seif meinte aber, das wäre richtig.
Diese Implantat (ADT Spritze) soll die wenigsten Nebenwirkungen haben.
Na ja, da darf ich gespannt sein . . . .
Am nervigsten waren bei mir die Hitzewallung.
Müde bin ich gerne mal, dann muss ich nicht so viel arbeiten, und Brigitte kann nicht meckern, wenn ich faul bin.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Hartmut,
ich glaube, die Hitzewallungen kommen automatisch, wenn der Testosteronspiegel auf oder unter Kastrationsniveau gesunken ist.
Das hatte ich über 2 Jahre unter Leuprorelin und jetzt wieder seit August durch das Abirateron genau so, weil dass ja auch die Testosteronproduktion der Hoden und zusätzlich der Nebennieren stoppt.
Unter Bica- oder Darolutamid war das so gut wie nicht vorgekommen. Da wird das Testosteron ja nur blockiert.
Damals, unter Leuprorelin, wunderte sich mein damaliger Uro immer, dass die Hitzewallungen und Schweissausbrüche (ständig war mein Hemd nass) bei mir auch nach einem Jahr einfach nicht schwächer wurden. Er meinte, dass sich der Körper nach einer Zeit an den Kastrationszustand gewöhnen würde und dann diese Erscheinungen verschwinden würden. Ich denke, das ist bestimmt auch individuell verschieden. Ich brauche bestimmt 10 Jahre  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

 P.S.: In der Reha habe ich jetzt gelernt, dass gegen die ständige Müdigkeit verstärkte körperliche Aktivität hilft: also Sport, Sport, Sport oder viel arbeiten, arbeiten, arbeiten...
Das musst Du dann gegenüber Brigitte geheimhalten  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> heute früh wurde mir die Spritze gesetzt.


das Pamorelin in den Oberarm gespritzt wird , das habe ich noch nicht gehört oder gelesen ?

lg
Adam

----------


## lutzi007

> Moin Hartmut,
> das Pamorelin in den Oberarm gespritzt wird , das habe ich noch nicht gehört oder gelesen ?
> lg
> Adam


Hoffentlich haben die die richtige Gebrauchsanweisung gelesen. LG Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Lutz,

dann musst du Trottel es hier nicht rein schreiben, Brigitte liest mit!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Momentan ist sie zwar auf REHA, aber ich werde überwacht.
Ich habe hier wohl zu viel Elektronik installiert. Alexa und Co lassen grüssen.

Hast aber recht mit dem Sport.
Ich bin aber zu faul.
Gehe nun etwas mehr mit meinen Hunden in den Wald, wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss.

Arbeit: Ich fahre ab und zu nebenbei mal Bus, und im Sommer mache ich Angeltouren von Laboe aus.
Das darf ich weiterhin machen. Diese Eignungsteste hatte ich in der letzten Zeit immer bestanden.

Moin Adam,
doch ist wohl normal *?!*
Ich habe die Gebrauchsanweisung noch einmal gelesen.
Das hatte der Urologe auch bestätigt.
Entweder in meinen süßen Ar. . . ,  oder in dem Arm.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Hartmut,
Auweia, ich glaube, das meinten die doch so in der Reha:
Sport und viel, na klar, aber auch gaaanz wichtig: Entspannung und viiiel Pause.
So sollte das eigentlich sein  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

die Pamorelin-Spritze habe ich immer in den Bauchspeck bekommen. Aber sei beruhigt, das Mittel wird auch im Oberarm wirken. Die Hitzewallungen werden sich aber wohl einstellen, weil dir das Testosteron und vor allem das bisschen Östrogen, was man(n) hat, entzogen wird.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Mir ist es schon passiert, dass sich die 3 Monatsspritze an einer Narbe von der OP angesammelt hat. Am Bauch hat man halt Narben und da wurde eine immer dicker. Es musste dann herausoperiert werden. Dumm gelaufen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Lutz, Adam, Werner und Michi,

nachdem Ihr mich gestern alle in Panik versetzt habt, konnte ich *heute Nacht* noch folgendes finden:
Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg- Dosis beträgt 11,25 mg Triptorelin, die alle 3 Monate als *intramuskuläre Einzelinjektion* verabreicht wird.
Pamorelin® LA 11,25 mg (ipsen.com)

So, nun bin ich beruhigt, und werde heute Nacht besser schlafen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Hartmut,

damit du künftig noch besser schlafen kannst:

Es spielt keine Rolle, wohin die Pamerolin-Spritze gelangt. 
Sollten keine Muskeln getroffen werden, ist das auch nicht schlimm.
 Eine subkutane Verabreichung ist genauso wirksam und gut verträglich
 wie die intramuskuläre Verabreichung:

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26161143/

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke, liebe Silvia!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Hartmut, nachdem ich mich gestern aus AHB nach der OP wieder zu Hause eingefunden habe, das mit dem Pa,orelin wird auch im Arm bei Dir wirken, die üblichen Nebenwirkungen werden aber auch kommen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

mal kurz zur Info, weil ich so viele Weihnachtsgrüsse bekommen habe, und ich nicht antworten konnte.

Am 24.12.2022 wurde ich mit einer Lungenthrombose und einer Lungenembolie ins KH
Bad Segeberg eingeliefert.
Zuvor hatte ich eine Darmentzündung, die mit starken Antibiotika behandelt wurde. Cipro Basics 500
Es trat eine Wechselwirkung mit Daralutamid ein.
Die Warnungen wurden ignoriert, da es keine Alternative gab.

Alles ist gut verlaufen. Das Herz, die Lunge und das Gehirn wurden nicht weiter geschädigt.
Die Behandlung der Darmentzündung dauert an.
Es werden aber nun andere Medikamente aus der Klinik verwendet.

Noch keine große Veränderung, daher werden wir Weihnachten und Silvester in die Zukunft verlegen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## AH-Harley

Hallo Hartmut!

Du bist wirklich ein toller und positiver Kämpfer! Für mich ein Vorbild.
Trotz Verschiebung wünsche ich dir und deinen Lieben schöne Feiertage und alles, alles Gute für das kommende Jahr.

Liebe Grüße 
Alfred

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Hartmut,
Mann, da bist Du dem Sensenmann ja gerade noch so entkommen.
Ich denke, auch im nächsten Jahr wird es noch Weihnachten und Silvester geben und was feiern kann man ja eh immer, wenn man Lust drauf hat  :L&auml;cheln: 
In meiner Darolutamid-Zeit hatte ich den Eindruck, dass das Mittel bei mir im ganzen Körper Entzündungen auslöste, was sich im April dann mit einem furchtbaren Harnverhalt und Entzündung der gesamten Harnröhre äußerte. Nach dem Absetzen von Darolutamid im August fühlte ich mich dann wie neugeboren und fit wie ein Turnschuh, obwohl ich als Ersatz seitdem das auch nicht harmlose Abirateron nehme.
Aber jede Medizin wirkt auf jeden Körper wohl unterschiedlich...
Hol di munter!
Lutz

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

freut mich, dass Du auf dem Weg der Besserung bist. Einen so langjährigen Weggefährten hätte ich mehr als vermisst. Nimmst Du Darolutamid weiter?

Viele Grüße und ein frohes nees Jahr!

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Seemann, ich hoffe, Dein Boot kommt wieder auf Kurs und gut gut durch die nächsten Jahre. Halt die Ohren steif. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Hartmut,

es freut uns, dass es dir weiter gelingt, vor allem die guten Seiten der Dinge zu betrachten
 und wünschen dir schon heute viel Freude bei deinen künftigen Feierlichkeiten.
 Bis dahin möge es nicht mehr lange dauern.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## uwes2403

Hol di stief.....

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde!

Noch einmal lieben Dank an alle!
Grüsse auch an
Barlaus, Horst, Stefan, Frank u. Adam und Andere.

Bis auf dem blöden Darm geht es mir gut. Das dauert wohl noch.
Das Herz und die Lunge sind wieder gut.

An Medikamente nehme ich nur noch 4 X Eliquis 5 mg
Ab Morgen 2 X Täglich.

Der ganze Ablauf im KH war nicht schön.
Ich war 9 Stunden in der kalten Notaufnahme. Danach 16 Std. auf zwei verschiedenen Intensivstationen.
Ich wurde nachts noch von einem Gebäude zum anderen gefahren.
Viele CT und US wurden gemacht.
Der Arzt war mit einem Herzwert nicht zufrieden, daher wurde ich auch noch 5 Mal nachts auf Station geweckt.
Der verlegte Port ging immer ab. Die Infusion lief daneben.
Personal war genug da, aber keiner konnte mir einen Port setzen.
Die Krankenschwesterinen und Pflegerer waren nicht so toll.
Nie war einer erreichbar.
Blöde deutsche Sprache. Nun muss ich wieder alles neu erlernen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Tja, mein Humor sollte bald wieder da sein, trotz des Alptraumes.
Ich friere immer noch.

Silvester lag ich mit den Beinen hochgelegt auf dem Sofa.
Es gab reichlich Zwieback und viele Tees.
Mein Schwager und Brigitte haben mich verwöhnt.
Wir haben uns über die Heim Kino Anlage ein aufgezeichnetes Life Konzert von
Peter Gabriel von 1987 aus Athen rein gezogen.
Dieses Konzert konnte ich damals miterleben.

Lieber Werner, ich nehme noch 600 mg Darolutamid.
Ende Januar bin ich beim Urologen, dann sehen wir nach PSA Messung weiter.
Werde mal nach Abirateron + Prednison fragen, welches Lutz und Adam auch nehmen.

Lieber Alfred, eigentlich wollten wir uns doch erst in 10 Jahren hier wieder sehen.
Dir und deiner Familie, und deinem Team alle Gute für 2023!
Wollen wir hoffen, dass es nicht mehr so stressig wird wie 2022.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

Lieber Hartmut,

deine Schilderungen decken sich in etwa mit dem, was ich 1986 in einem fast sechswöchigen Klinikaufenthalt so erlebt habe. Teils chaotische Abläufe in einem riesigen Klinikbetrieb mit stark variierendem Können des Personals, sowohl bei Arztenden als auch Krankenbrudis. Aber Hauptsache, du hast es erstmal überstanden.

Alles Gute im neuen Jahr!
Karl

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,
erstmal gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.
komm mal wieder auf die Füße , dann kannst Du weiter schauen.
*alles Gute für 2023
*
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo nochmal,




> 11.09.2021
> 5.18
> 09.09.21
> Beginnen Sie mit Darolutamid 600 mg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hartmut , Du hast die ADT abgesetzt und hast jetzt einen PSA von 3,87 ng/ml ( my Prostata EU )
vielleicht solltest Du die ADT wieder aufnehmen zusammen mit Darolutamid.
entscheide mal nach der nächsten PSA Messung.
wenn nicht dann einen Medikamentenwechsel.
bei mir hat ja das Abi gut angeschlagen, bei Lutz weniger.
eine Portion Glück gehört wohl dazu.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

01.11.21

Darolutamid
1200 mg

01.08.22
30.09.22
Darolutamid
1200 mg

01.10.22
20.10.22
Bicalutamid
150 mg

21.10.22

Darolutamid
1200 mg

*07.11.22*

*Pamorelin LA*
*11.25 mg*



Nö Adam, die ADT läuft ja weiter. Habe nur die Spritze gewechselt.

Danke lieber Karl für deinen Beitrag.
Tja, manchmal kommt man sich im Krankenhaus hilflos vor.

Vom Notruf bis Klinik 7 Min. (Protokoll)
Der Arzt sagte wörtlich "Sie hat das Christkind gebracht"
Überlebensrate lag bei nur 15 %

Meine Mutter sagte immer "Unkraut vergeht nicht"  :L&auml;cheln:  
Sie wurde knapp 90 J als Raucherin.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Trekker

Hallo Hartmut,
kaum schaut man hier mal ein paar Tage nicht rein, passieren schreckliche Dinge. Zum Glück hast Du diesen Angriff relativ gut überstanden und hoffentlich verschont Dich und auch uns alle das Neuen Jahr vor solchen Angriffen. Bleib bei uns, wir brauchen Deinen trockenen Humor wie auch Deinen feuchten Optimismus!
Gruß von Henry

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Trekker:



> Gestern war ich im Labor und habe meine Blutwerte messen lassen. Das Ergebnis konnte ich bereits am Abend auslesen. Ich bin total erleichtert, dass der PSA-Wert immer noch unter der Nachweisgrenze von
> < 0,04 ng/ml geblieben ist und dies, obwohl sich der Testosteronwert von 1,49 nmol/l auf 7,77 nmol/l erholt hat.
> *Offensichtlich war die Bestrahlung ein Volltreffer.*


Hallo Henry,
danke für deine netten Worte!
Schön, dass du dich etwas entspannen kannst.
Mein doofer Schnack, den Konrad nie mochte alles wird gut, trifft vielleicht bei uns zu.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich mag noch nicht so viel schreiben.
Mein Entlassungsbericht in Kurzform



Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich habe meinen vorläufigen Entlassungsbericht noch einmal neu geordnet.
Das Herz scheint ok zu sein, denn als ich einen Termin für die Kardiologie in der Klinik haben wollte, schaute man in den Computer, und sagte ich solle am 06.Juni 2023 wieder vorstellig werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Hartmut,




> Das Herz scheint ok zu sein, denn als ich einen Termin für die Kardiologie in der Klinik haben wollte, schaute man* in den Computer, und sagte ich solle am 06.Juni 2023 wieder vorstellig werden


Bei deinem Befund der Lungenembolie rate ich dir dringend zu einem umgehenden Termin bei einem Internisten mit Herzecho - sprich Kardiologen.

Machst du Atemtraining?

Winfried

N.B. * In diesen Zeiten des Facharbeitermangels ist keinem Menschen mehr zu trauen.
Wie sonst könnte es passieren, dass in Berlin ÖPNV-Tickets aus dem Automaten kommen, die jedoch für den Entwerter zu breit sind (heute im Tagespiegel)?

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen!

Lieber Winfried,

von Atemübungen hat mir niemand etwas gesagt.
Ich benutze nun seit gestern Abend die 2 Geräte von Brigitte mit Kugeln zum Pusten und Saugen.

Ich war heute früh bei meinem langjährigen Internisten. Brigitte hatte mir einen Nottermin gemacht. Er war noch in schlechter Urlaubsstimmung.

Übers Herz hatte er nicht viel gesagt. Die Töne sind rein.

Die Lunge ist noch recht aufgebläht, und es wäre noch Druck drauf.
Das Blutgerinnsel wäre noch nicht ganz aufgelöst, es besteht aber keine akute Gefahr.
Ich müsse Geduld haben.

Ich soll die 2 Tabletten Eliquist Apixaban 2 X 5 mg, 3 bis 6 Monate weiter nehmen.
Nicht erhöhen.
Heute Nachmittag ruft er mich an, wegen der Laborwerte.
Dann entscheidet sich, ob ich die Antibiotika weiter nehmen muss.
Leukozyten u. CRP Wert werden ermittelt.

Vielen Dank für deinen sehr wichtigen Hinweis!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hartmut,

was du vielleicht probieren könntest, wären einfache Yoga-Übungen, wo du beispielsweise in "down-dog" oder "child" Stellung, also mit den Armen über dem Kopf am Fussboden, tief Luft holst. Funktioniert auch im Stehen, einfach die Arme so hoch, wie es geht, und tief ein- und ausatmen. Da nutzt du die Lungen zur vollen Kapazität und bekommst sie hoffentlich schneller wieder frei.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut,
> 
> was du vielleicht probieren könntest, wären einfache Yoga-Übungen, wo du beispielsweise in "down-dog" oder "child" Stellung, also mit den Armen über dem Kopf am Fussboden, tief Luft holst. Funktioniert auch im Stehen, einfach die Arme so hoch, wie es geht, und tief ein- und ausatmen. Da nutzt du die Lungen zur vollen Kapazität und bekommst sie hoffentlich schneller wieder frei.
> 
> Gruß Karl


Hallo Karl,

es klappt sehr gut, aber im Stehen, oder im Bett.  Wegen der tiefen Beinthrombose muss ich noch aufpassen.
Es tut gut.

Ich muss sagen, es geht mir relativ gut.
Als ich damals mal vom Baum gefallen war, und ich einen Pneumothorax hatte war es viel schlimmer. Da musste ich wochenlang um Luft ringen.
Mir wurde ein Loch in den Brustkorb gebohrt.
Es kam eine Therapeutin ans Bett, die mir die Atemübungen beibrachte.
Das war damals auch im KH Bad Segeberg.

Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Kompressionsstrumpf, den die Firma Kowsky aus B. Segeberg im KH ausgemessen hatte. Der gelieferte war falsch. Der ging nur bis zum Knie und war unten geschlossen.
Es wurde vor 1 Woche ein zweites Mal gemessen, es kommt aber kein Strumpf.
Anruf bei der Firma. Antwort: Personalmangel.
Ich hatte mir aus Verzweiflung einen Strumpf bei Amazon bestellen müssen.
Armes Deutschland, wo sind wir gelandet?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Harmut,

das ist auch meine Beobachtung, dass der Servic immer schlechter wird.
Aber ich bin dankbar, dass ich wenigstens noch meine Medikamente problemlos bekomme. Mein Frau muss jetzt schon oft bangen, dass sie ihr Tamoxifen rechtzeitig nachbekommt.

Als amtierender Asthmatiker kann ich Deine Atemprobleme nur zu gut nachempfinden. Nicht richtig atmen zu können und dann kommt dieses Angstgefühl, langsam zu ersticken auf, das ist einfach nur furchtbar. Da sind die verschiedenen Atemübungen, die Dir Karl vorgeschlagen hat, wirklich sehr hilfreich.

Ich wünsche Dir weiter gute Besserung.

Gruß
Lutz

----------

